#ubuntu-touch 2012-10-15
 * logics is playing with X 1.13.0 and xf86-xorg-evdev-2.7.3 on a device that supports the MT slot protocol.
<logics> everything outside of X works (mtdev-test output seems valid)
<logics> however if i load X, when I touch the device, X crashes in XI/exevents.c in the UpdateDeviceState method (exevents.c line 929)
<logics> device->button is nil
<logics> anyone have any tips on where to dig into X to find out how that is supposed to be getting set up?
<logics> when i run 'xinput test-xi2' on my desktop with a mouse, after i click the mouse button, the "buttons" field shows "1"  However on the touch device, the "buttons:" field is always empty.  it seems to crash when i stop pressing the display.
<logics> is it the evdev driver which allocates the device->button structure or someplace else in X?
#ubuntu-touch 2012-10-18
<masao> hi
<masao> May I ask a question about mtrack of xorg?
<Dino901> I am looking for a touchscreen monitor that is known to work with Ubuntu to build a customer facing display for the entry to a building.  Does anyone know of a monitor (> 20 inches) that has been proven to work with Ubuntu?
<Dino901> Looked at HP Compaq L2206tm but HP will only confirm Windows support
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-14
<divxclub> I am still trying to figure out if it just mirror stuff of the device or actually boot in to different environment alltogether
<xnox> divxclub: not implemented yet.
<xnox> divxclub: convergence is for 14.04/14.10 time frame.
<xnox> ubuntu-for-android is separate from Ubuntu Touch
<divxclub> understood, but what are the plans. Will it be on the fly change or restart/boot type of thing
<divxclub> and will it use this Slimport thing cause I see no other way to get let;s say Video / audio data off NExus 7 or Galaxy devices to external monitor
<divxclub> because if I connect one right now, all it'll do is mirror my device to big screen and that's not what we want i guess in Ubuntu desktop vs Ubuntu Touch
<divxclub> it looks like Galaxy S 4 support diffirent kind of USB to Monitor technology called MHL
<divxclub> using MHL 2
<OrokuSaki> What is Ubuntu for Android???
<RobbyF> will be an application that sits on top of android
<OrokuSaki> As an apk?
<OrokuSaki> Oh... I think I get it... It would be an ubuntu chroot.. but hooked up to hybris?
<wilee-nilee> OrokuSaki, look on google play, this is an #android issue
<OrokuSaki> @wiliee-nilee that is why I was wondering... I have done this myself and most of those are chroot's running vnc
<OrokuSaki> or probably all of them
<wilee-nilee> OrokuSaki, you can install ubuntu from here though or the touch.
<RobbyF> in the accounts app is it suppose to sync google contacts?
<krabador> do you think you'll support some other RIL than the one in gnex?
<krabador> i was hoping from may , but i'm very sad that 'til today isn't that.
<OrokuSaki> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mir_(software)
<OrokuSaki> kinda depressing
<OrokuSaki> I mean... wow
<OrokuSaki> Ubuntu and UT would be better off with.. Wayland.. I hate to say it.. I am not a smart guy.. but.. this is my 2 cents... Just because... the rest of the world is
<OrokuSaki> Like the Wine emulator.. they seem to be going with... Wayland.
<OrokuSaki> Of course.. We will always have XMir
<OrokuSaki> My OMXCodec.cpp is very different between Ubuntu Touch and cm10.1
<OrokuSaki> Does Mir talk to Mesa and then EGL?
<OrokuSaki> Android > Hybris > Mir > Mesa?
<RAOF> Mesa is an EGL implementation; on the phone, though, it uses the native android HAL drivers (via hybris).
<OrokuSaki> oh
<OrokuSaki> thanks!
<OrokuSaki> So Mir can use either or.... I guess... yeah.. for desktops
<RAOF> On the application side, we provide a Mir EGL platform, so apps don't notice a difference.
<RAOF> Although they'll generally only get GLES support on phones, rather than full desktop GL.
<OrokuSaki> I read a lot about Mir and server allocation.. sounds convincing to me. =)
<OrokuSaki> That leaves me wondering how Rob Clark is running Tux on FreeDreno since that *should* do gles..
<OrokuSaki> But tux.. is gl.. or maybe mesa is converting.. dunno
<RAOF> Oh, his drivers provide ‘best effort’ GL 1.4 :)
<RAOF> Because he has actual drivers, with actual source.
<OrokuSaki> =) yeah... hacker he is
<OrokuSaki> reverse engineering. =)
<OrokuSaki> I plan o updating my desktop partiton when this is done. =)
<RAOF> And there's a huge overlap between desktop GL and GLES, so it's possible that Tux only hits the bits that there's hardware for.
<OrokuSaki> Yeah... doubtful unity would work
<OrokuSaki> didn't last time.. compiz problems
<OrokuSaki> but that was some time ago
<RAOF> unity-gles would :)
<OrokuSaki> Interesting.. thanks RAOF!
<OrokuSaki> @RAOF Is it possible to compile unity7 in 13.04 with gles?
<OrokuSaki> Seems unity-gles port only had linaro
<RAOF> OrokuSaki: I think so? You also need to compile Nux with gles, but I think all that code is still there.
<OrokuSaki> Sweet!
<OrokuSaki> Thanks!
<OrokuSaki> I notice OMXClient.cpp has this comment "Forcing client-side OMX mux as we don't have the media.player service running in Ubuntu Touch"
<OrokuSaki> but yet.. I see this code all throughout framework without comments.. sp<IMediaPlayerService> service = interface_cast<IMediaPlayerService>(binder);
<OrokuSaki> av/media/libmediaplayerservice/StagefrightRecorder.cpp has it, etc
<OrokuSaki> I can't help but wonder if this is related to my decoding problem
<tvoss_> OrokuSaki, what kind of problems/issues do you encounter?
<tvoss_> Saviq, ping
<OrokuSaki> paste a logcat
<tvoss_> OrokuSaki, ?
<OrokuSaki> booting so I can show you
<OrokuSaki> http://pastebin.com/bxS4suaL
<OrokuSaki> @tvoss at the bottom
<OrokuSaki> I get a black screen with audio when watching movies
<OrokuSaki> I/OMXClient( 1307): Using client-side OMX mux.
<OrokuSaki> I/OMXClient( 1307): Allocating remote Node (false remote).
<OrokuSaki> E/OMX-VENC-720p( 1307): Invalid entry returned from get_supported_profile_level 8, 2048
<OrokuSaki> maybe because of.. mOMX.clear();?
<OrokuSaki> because... mOMX.get() != NULL?
<tvoss_> OrokuSaki, which image are you running on? jhodapp|afk is the guy to talk to in general. He has been working on wiring up the decoding process to gstreamer
<OrokuSaki> yeah... I will give him a shout.. I forgot to report back to him...
<OrokuSaki> =) thanks!
<tvoss_> OrokuSaki, yup, yw :)
<ashu11> Hi all, is it true that full fledged ubuntu touch is releasing in 3 days for nexus devices
<tvoss_> ashu11, mako and maguro are the primary targets
<ashu11> yes, thats cool, i was thinking of buying nexus 4
<ashu11> should i want for touch support for nexus 5 and buy a nexus 5 instead
<ashu11> wait**
<ashu11> sorry for typos.
<tvoss_> ashu11, I think the nexus4 is a safer choice for ubuntu touch at this point
<ashu11> thanks a lot tvoss_
<tvoss_> ashu11, yw
<ashu11> would you mind if i ask a few irrelevant questions , only if you are not busy of course.
<tvoss_> ashu11, just ask :) my latency might vary, though
<ashu11> no prob, are you an open source developer
<ashu11> i mean what do you do
<ashu11> primarily you know.
<tvoss_> ashu11, yes, I'm an open source developer working for Canonical
<ashu11> wow cool, i just needed a little bit guidance from someone like you
<ashu11> i do not wanna keep working for IT industry, i just feel a lot for technical stuff, new things coming and all that
<ashu11> but do not get time after my IT job thing. its exhaustive.
<ashu11> wanted to know about some freelance type projects if anyone know any that can pay off a little in the start so that my family do not just start calling me a crap if i give up the job
<ashu11> well , m not frustrated, just willing and curious to know if i can have a career of the kind i dream of.
<ashu11> m done :) thnks
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> Saviq: hi. the appid:// is not landing since upgrading the url-dispatcher seems to break ability to launch music or videos from Dash
<Saviq> Mirv, uh oh
<Mirv> if I downgrade (liburl-dispatcher1 + url-dispatcher) and reboot they work again
<Saviq> Mirv, not landing as in "in this release"? or "today"? ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: not landing until fixed, I don't know about scheduling of the image builds though
<Mirv> maybe that "Switching many core apps to Click App ID's." commit isn't working as it should for media
<ashu11> Hi, can someone tell when will the ubuntu touch full version be coming for tab 2 p3100
<ashu11> cant wait more.
<popey> ashu11: that depends on whether someone ports it to that device
<Mirv> ashu11: it's maintained by community people, you can see the status and people working on it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/p3100
<Mirv> ashu11: I don't immediately see updates in recent months, so the effort probably needs help
<ashu11> yes, i have checked there
<ashu11> its not been so active recently
<ashu11> once tried the developer preview , but its been long since then.
<ashu11> is there any forum for ubuntu for arm devices where i can know if there i any other arm based distro for my device
<ashu11> or any other linux - arm based.
<OrokuSaki> http://pastebin.com/QS9jBeHP
<OrokuSaki> testing this
<OrokuSaki> I think it worked
<Saviq> ogra_, ping
<Mirv> Saviq: do you know anyone who could see about working on bug #1239565? just wondering because of the US/Canada holidays as well.
<ubot5> bug 1239565 in URL Dispatcher "Current trunk breaks launching music or video clips from Dash" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239565
<Mirv> and Ted has usually been committing to url-dispatcher
<robjh> so! how much longer before my phone replaces my netbook?
<Saviq> robjh, quite some time away still ;)
<robjh> damn
<Saviq> pete-woods, could you look into that ↑↑? or someone else on your team that's not slacking and ~knows url-dispatcher?
<pete-woods> Saviq: url dsiaptcher is ted's creation, I'll make sure someone takes it on, though
<mzanetti> popey: hey
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, thanks - hopefully it'll not be difficult to tackle - we ~know what broke it
<mzanetti> popey: I think the check for applicationName in QML needs to go away ;)
<Saviq> pete-woods, or at least - we know it was working on previous release
<pete-woods> Saviq: so easy bisect :)
<Saviq> if only bisect in bzr was working ;P
<popey> mzanetti: tested on device and approved
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, congrats, the SSO is an awesome idea :D
<mzanetti> popey: just FYI: if using QSettings in C++ you either need to set applicationName AND organisationName (hence you cannot set it in QML) or construct QSettings with the correct path yourself
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: thanks. I started friday evening when I was fed up with unity :D
<mzanetti> seemed simple enough to have a little distraction from real code :D
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, I hope that some one will implement also time-based codes, I thinked about build it, but my knowledge of C++ is too bad!
<WebbyIT> It is the last app that avoid me to do a complete switch from Android :)
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: give it a shot. Qt changes C++ in a way that its not really C++ any more
<WebbyIT> I'll to the code :)
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: yeah. I thought many people here would rely on Google Authenticator as an excuse to not start dogfooding :P
<WebbyIT> ahahahah
<ogra_> Saviq, hey
<Saviq> ogra_, q: if I "initctl stop maliit-server", will it start anyway due to "starting on started unity8" ?
<Saviq> erm "start on started unity8"
<ogra_> if you manually stop it while it runs it wont just restart
<mzanetti> popey: do you know why some apps (e.g. uTorch) is not appearing on my Nexus 4 but only on the Galaxy Nexus?
<popey> nope, it appears here
<mzanetti> popey: can it be related to the logged in ubuntu account, or entered SIM card?
<ogra_> Saviq, it will start again once the "unity8 started" event is emitted again (or if you manually start it)
<Saviq> ogra_, no no, but if I stop unity8, stop maliit-server, start unity8 - will maliit-server start regardless of me stopping it manuallt?
<Saviq> ogra_, right, good
<popey> mzanetti: reboot?
<ogra_> Saviq, maliit server conditionally depends on unity8 .... you should never stop it separately
<mzanetti> popey: no... I even reflashed... it seems like those apps are not distributed in germany or the like
<Saviq> ogra_, I know, but we might need to to avoid crashes, temporarily
<ogra_> Saviq, it will automatically gets stopped when you stop unity8
<Saviq> ogra_, other thing - do you think we still need the "sleep 2" before exec unity8 in unity8 job?
<ogra_> if that doesnt work, fix this part :)
<mzanetti> popey: as they do show up in my developmet device, but not the one I dogfood (which has sim card and country etc set to germany)
<ogra_> Saviq, i tried without any sleeps yesterday and couldnt find any difference
<Saviq> ogra_, ok, will remove
<ogra_> Saviq, but i dont know who added them and why
<Saviq> ogra_, ricmm did
<ogra_> specifically that 12 sec sleep for ofono-setup
<Saviq> ogra_, right, that - I think that was "ok, let's just let everything else settle and then setup ofono"
<ogra_> well, it should just get its own job instead of holding up unity
<popey> mzanetti: just re-indexed that app (only thing I can do) - see if it appears on the dogfood one now?
<mzanetti> popey: did you reindex the "Torch" app or the "uTorch" app?
<popey> ah, there's two?
<mzanetti> popey: as the uTorch one is still missing here, but the "Torch" one moved down to the last place here :)
<popey> ahhh
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Bald And Free Day! :-D
<popey> mzanetti: i can't find it in the store, myapps doesn't have a search ☹
<mzanetti> popey: yeah. somehting is fishy... it does show up on my Galaxy Nexus tho
<mzanetti> popey: happens with a few other apps too
<popey> another example?
<mzanetti> for instance I've never seen X-Type on my Nexus 4 yet
<mzanetti> or the BVG app
<popey> ooh, xtype doesn't show up here either now
<popey> i wonder if there's an issue with the click packages
<popey> mzanetti: re-indexed x-type...
<mzanetti> popey: nope... rebooted. A search for "x" still only shows "XDA Developers App" and "xkcd"
<mzanetti> really weird
<popey> hmm
<ogra_> Saviq, i would suggest something like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6235042/ plus a new job like http://paste.ubuntu.com/6235050/
<Saviq> ogra_, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/session-manager-touch/drop-unity8/+merge/190842
<Saviq> ogra_, will tweak then
<ogra_> yeah, give it a proper exec line so upstart can track the pid
<ogra_> and a stop on line too :)
<ogra_> will you ship the unity8 one in the unity8 package ?
<ogra_> (then we need to coordinate the landing ... and some packaging adjustments too)
<Saviq> ogra_, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/ap_launch_unity_with_upstart/+merge/190886
<Saviq> ogra_, that one needs fixing, though (am doing now)
<ogra_> yeah
<Saviq> ogra_, can you throw a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/ap_launch_unity_with_upstart/+merge/190886
<Saviq> ogra_, from upstart/initctl perspective
<ogra_> Saviq, already did, looks fine
<Saviq> ogra_, I just pushed some commits, though
 * ogra_ reloads
<ogra_> looks still fine :)
<pstolowski> rsalveti, ping
<asac> Saviq: you think you can try reproducing the unity8 crasher?
<asac> Saviq: i doubt we will get better backtraces... easiest might be you having your unity8 local debug build running and then capture the crash
<asac> didrocks: ^^
<didrocks> hum, I think Mirv is already doing it
<asac> ah ok
<didrocks> not sure we should have 2 persons working on the same thing at the same time
<didrocks> let's wait for them
<asac> didrocks: ok lets wait, in general i believe that its not gaining anything if a 3rd person does it. the developer needs a debug setup anyway and then reproduce
<asac> otherwise the deve starts sending dry patches and we test it... not efficient way to iterate :)
<Mirv> didrocks: trying, but I've not done a local debug build, yet at least. if the lp:daisy + apport-retrace doesn't work.
<Mirv> then I'll try that
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, why a local build, you didn't get ddebs?
<Mirv> didrocks: no reason, just reading what asac suggested
<didrocks> Mirv: better to use ddebs than a local debug build
<didrocks> you have matching symbols for your crash files
<Mirv> ok, then I just continue with this approach
<davmor2> Morning all
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: is it just me or the latest image doesn't seem to have a lot of apps in the lens ? (still catching up on email to the list)
<mhr3> sergiusens, are music and mediaplayer going to be clicks soon? there's a change in url-dispatcher that makes it think they are clicks and therefore launching music and videos doesn't work atm
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: if you mean the home lens you’re right, I’m seeing only 9 apps, but if you swipe to the next screen on the right (apps lens) they’re all there
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: confirm
<awafaa> wow, popey you know this filing bug idea may just work - immediate satisfaction is lacking somewhat but long term definitely gains ;)
<popey> awafaa: hah, had one fixed?
<awafaa> not yet, confirmed so it's not just me being a muppet :)
<popey> \o/
<popey> which bug?
 * popey needs more tea
<popey> bug 1237921
<ubot5> bug 1237921 in webbrowser-app "Peacekeeper HTML5 tests hang on maguro/mako" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237921
<davmor2> popey: open the clock app is it out of line?
<popey> davmor2: already fixed
<davmor2> popey: nice
<popey> will be in the next image
<davmor2> popey: why the next image? I thought the clock was click now, or is it an issue with the display rather than the clock?
<popey> its click but it's not in the store
<popey> (yet)
<davmor2> popey: ah okay
<ogra_> xnox, any news about the udevd spam issue ?
<xnox> ogra_: no, not working on it. ubiquity & release week.
<ogra_> hrm
<ogra_> that means we cant release maguro then
<xnox> ogra_: why not?
<ogra_> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/
<xnox> ogra_: isn't user space not eating ram/cpu, apart from systemd-udevd?
<ogra_> because many AP tests fail
<ogra_> which i suspect is mostly caused by the existing load (timings dont work anymore etc)
<xnox> i see.
<ogra_> (and we have a few tests that actually depend on the system to be at 98% idle before they even run)
<ogra_> s/rum/pass/
<ogra_> *run
<xnox> ogra_: ouch, ok.
<davmor2> ogra_: sounds like you need to take more water with your rum running ;)
<ogra_> *slurp*
<ogra_> no, works fine without water ...
<ogra_> *slurp*
<davmor2> hic*
<ogra_> though the weather suggests to have hot tea in my rum
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> haha
<sergiusens> mhr3, music yes, mediano
<sergiusens>  media no
<didrocks> Saviq: Mirv: did you get anythingon those crashes?
<Mirv> didrocks: I didn't get an answer to my problem I've with unity8 - after retracing on desktop, apport-cli gives "Error: Invalid problem report" (and actually deletes the file) when I try to send up the updated .crash file
<didrocks> Mirv: have you pinged jibel or Saviq about it as we discussed? I think Jean-Baptiste can help you retracing it locally
<Mirv> for ui-toolkit, I haven't figured out how to get something useful out from the fact that the processes get Killed. manually running qmlscene just crashes for me (I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1239617) so I can't eg. get a backtrace from trying to manually run UI Toolkit gallery test
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239617 in Mir "Crash by running qmlscene from command line" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, I pinged jibel here on CI channel, not saviq yet
<didrocks> let's wait for him, he's probably slacking at the beach as usual (seeing the perfect and warm weather we have now :p)
<didrocks> Mirv: on ui-toolkit, is that a OOM issue?
<tvoss_> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> tvoss_: pong
<Mirv> didrocks: I don't see a huge memory usage, and there's nothing in dmesg
<didrocks> weird…
<didrocks> ogra_: anything else we can look at? ^
<ogra_> dmesg if you look for OOM
<ogra_> or kern.log
<davmor2> ogra_: latest image does that switch off swap now?
<ogra_> davmor2, we're far from being able to switch off swap, no
<davmor2> ogra_: okay no worries
<Mirv> ogra_: no OOM in kern.log, but ui toolkit gets killed anyway (phablet-test-run ubuntuuitoolkit)
<Mirv> this's on mako
<sil2100> gusch|lunch: ping
<Nickthename_> hey ! on maguro, since rev 80, on each update the system is more and more slower that's normal?
<Nickthename_> hey ! on maguro, since rev 80, on each update the system is more and more slower that's normal?
<pstolowski> rsalveti, ping?
<Nickthename_> MAGURO on each update the system becomes slower and slower
<ogra_> Nickthename_, for me it got slow with 80 and then constantly faster again (though i do fresh flashes with --no-backup)
<ogra_> (Mir is a tad slower thahn surfaceflinger on that HW)
<ogra_> and we switched to Mir recently
<dpm> hi mhr3, if I need to file a bug against the music scope, which is the project in LP I should use?
<davmor2> ogra_: tad?
<Nickthename_> OK thanks for the info.
<davmor2> to be fair it is a lot faster on 96
<Nickthename_> I'll try fresh install soon
<ogra_> davmor2, wee bit
<davmor2> ogra_: No I was pointing out the tad was surplus to requirement :D
<ogra_> hah
<mhr3> dpm, unity-scope-mediascanner
<dpm> great, thanks mhr3
<mhr3> dpm, if you mean the phone one
<mhr3> which i suppose you do :)
<dpm> mhr3, yeah, the phone one
<dpm> :)
<Wellark> guys, how can I report a bug with apport from my laptop using a crash file and apport-collect file generated on the phone?
<Wellark> hmm.. I might have gotten it now..
<pitti> Wellark: for a bug, you'd call "ubuntu-bug --save /tmp/report.apport mypackage" on the phone, then scp/adb that to your laptop, and double-click on it in nautilus or ubuntu-bug /path/to/report.apport
<Mirv> ogra_: if you look at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6235636/ 12:09:50 (kern.log), can that still be OOM that starts killing everything and eventually the device reboots?
<Mirv> there's no mention of OOM anywhere, though
<Mirv> and also as far as I see I don't get to over 700MB used RAM out of 2GB unless it's a spike at the last moment that I miss seeing
<Wellark> pitti: I think I got it now. I simply copied the .crash file from /var/crahes and then on the laptop did apport-cli -c foo.crash
<pitti> Wellark: nack, that won't work
<pitti> Wellark: you must run apport-cli data collection on the phone (i. e. where the crash happened), otherwise it'll be useless
<Wellark> pitti: well, I did that too, but there seemed to be no way of having apport-cli to take both files when reporting the bug
<pitti> "both" files?
<gusch> sil2100: pong
<pitti> Wellark: there should only be the .crash
<Wellark> pitti: .crash file with code dump and whatever apport-cli --save spat out
<Wellark> anyway
<pitti> Wellark: that'll just update the .crash file
<Wellark> trying that ubuntu-bug one
<Wellark> pitti: oh
<Wellark> ok
<Wellark> the resulting file was missing the coredump
<pitti> Wellark: hang on, ubuntu-bug is for bug reports; if you actually have a crash (you said "bug"), then just run apport-cli, transfer the .crash, and again double-click/report with ubuntu-bug foo.crash
<Wellark> pitti: oh, right.. didn't realize I wrote "bug"
<Wellark> I really meant crash
<Wellark> pitti: so, apport-cli will update the .crash file under /var/crashes?
<Wellark> and that's the file I need to transfer?
<pitti> Wellark: right
<sil2100> gusch: hi! I already pester dandrader about this, but I found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1239639
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239639 in ubuntu-keyboard "The keyboard stops appearing" [High,New]
<Wellark> pitti: at least this now looks valid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1239659
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239659 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_menu_tracker_item_get_attribute_value()" [Undecided,New]
<Wellark> oh, and it's actually reported before already
<pitti> right
<Wellark> oh,well. at least I learned something new
<Wellark> pitti: btw, you said I should use ubuntu-bug. is using apport-cli directly totally wrong?
<pitti> Wellark: no, it's fine
<Wellark> sweet
<pitti> Wellark: but on the reporting side ubuntu-bug will use -gtk and thus is easier to see the reprot
<pitti> report
<gusch> sil2100: I guess that's the mir bug - I'm looking for the bug report
<Wellark> pitti: thanks!
<gusch> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maliit-framework/+bug/1233988
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233988 in platform-api "With Mir enabled: platform-api apps crash with SIGABRT in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler(), thrown from mir::client::DisplayConfiguration::copy_to_client()" [High,Confirmed]
<gusch> sil2100: I I guess its caused by that ^
<sil2100> gusch: but there is no crash file and no real crash - can that still be the case?
<gusch> sil2100: no crash file for maliit-server?
<sil2100> gusch: no... nothing, maliit-server doesn't crash, it's running all the time the same
<sil2100> Just not popping up the keyboard it seems
<Wellark> larsu, dednick|lunch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1239394
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239394 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_menu_tracker_item_get_attribute_value()" [High,Confirmed]
<Wellark> network indicator hits that quite often
<gusch> sil2100: oh - not so nice ;)
<sil2100> gusch: I'll check it now to be 100% sure, but I didn't see any crash file and the process was still there, but I will make sure it's the same process ;)
<rickspencer3> popey, ogra_ 96 seems to be a thing of beauty
<popey> as always
<rickspencer3> thumbnailing, video in the browser, settings, Mir
<awafaa> what's the best way to take screen shots if using ubuntu-system images, is it still is 'adb shell /system/bin/screencap /data/screenshot.png'?
<sil2100> gusch: made sure - the process stays the same
<Wellark> pitti: btw, has there been plans to enable apport to report crashes even though some packages might be outdated? I fear that we loose a good number of actual crash reports because some random package has had totally irrelevant changes
<gusch> sil2100: hmm - ok - I only got that error, and a crash because of whole unity crashed
<pitti> Wellark: errors.u.c. does that, but we can't really handle those on Launchpad
<pitti> Wellark: but we stopped LP uploads anyway now for the final release
<sil2100> gusch: I didn't see a unity8 crash either, so strange - what image are you using?
<gusch> sil2100: how can I run the notes autopilot tests using mir (image 96)
<sil2100> gusch: since I'm on 96 right now
<sil2100> gusch: on your local machine, run this: phablet-test-run -p notes-app-autopilot notes_app
<sil2100> (when the device is connected through cable)
<sil2100> gusch: just make sure the screen is unlocked
<sil2100> Before running the test
<gusch> sil2100: DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<sil2100> gusch: wait, so you're running this on your local machine, when the device is connected and unlocked and you get this error?
<sil2100> hmmm
<gusch> sil2100: yep
<sil2100> psivaa: ^ had something like this ever before?
<psivaa> sil2100: i have not seen this when the device is connected to the host and when it's listed under adb devices
<Wellark> pitti: any idea what causes apport-cli (end ubuntu-bug) exit silently when trying to send a crash report?
<pitti> Wellark: no, I don't
<Wellark> I'm trying to do $ apport-cli -c _usr_bin_system-settings.32011.crash
<sil2100> psivaa: all tests seem to be failing because of this, guess some AP problems
<Wellark> and apport just exits after hitting "S" for send
<Wellark> weird
<pitti> Wellark: ah, it's just deferring the actual send to whoopsie
<pitti> Wellark: there shoul be a corresponding /var/crash/ .upload stamp
<pitti> Wellark: we disabled uploads to Luanchpad for the final release
<Wellark> pitti: yep. there is. and I rm'ed it and no joy
<pitti> define "joy"?
<Wellark> can't upload
<Wellark> this is a touch bug
<Wellark> *crash
<pitti> you mean upload to LP?
<Wellark> yep
<psivaa> sil2100: let me try this locally
<Wellark> and have bug filed while at it
<pitti> Wellark: well, that's what we disabled :) but it sohuld get uploaded to errors.u.c.
<sil2100> psivaa: here it passes normally (with the exception of the keyboard bug)
<Wellark> pitti: so there is no way forcing the upload to LP?
<john-mcaleely> does anyone know if /system/bin/screencap still works? It seems to fail on my recent (96?) image on N4
<tvoss> john-mcaleely, not with mir
<pitti> Wellark: you can change the configuration file, you can locally revert http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu/saucy/apport/ubuntu/revision/2249 from /etc/apport/crashdb.conf
<john-mcaleely> tvoss, ah, ok. is there currently an alternate?
<Wellark> pitti: ok, thanks1
<Wellark> pitti: do you want to write an email to ubuntu-phone ml?
<Wellark> I'm sure others would want to be able to submit the crashes from their devices also :)
<tvoss> john-mcaleely, not right now, sorry
<pitti> Wellark: I'm not actually on the list, but if someone can moderate me, sure
<john-mcaleely> tvoss, np, good to know the behaviour on my phone is predictable :-)
<tvoss> john-mcaleely, :)
<john-mcaleely> tvoss, I'll just point a camera at it!
<tvoss> john-mcaleely, cool
<Wellark> pitti: can't you just join the ml on LP? :)
<awafaa> popey: what changed to break your screenshot script? it fails for me at the screencap stage, and i've tried both ubuntu and cdimage images
<popey> mir ☻
<popey> you have to futz about a bit to get a screenshot now
<awafaa> ah, just noticed the discussion with john-mcaleely and tvoss
<awafaa> any pointers to what futzing is needed?
<popey> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2807070/screenshot-of-the-nexus-one-from-adb looks handy
<jibel> popey, I wrote a small script to do that http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/mirfbdump
<popey> oh handy, awafaa ^^
<jibel> popey, but cat'ing /dev/fb on maguro crashes the device
<awafaa> ooh, thanks popey / jibel
<tvoss> jibel, yup, that comes down to an issue with the maguro fb driver
<jibel> I blacklisted maguro in my script, so you cannot take a screenshot, but at least it won't kill the poor thing
<john-mcaleely> jibel, neat - works for me. (N4) thank you!
<sergiusens> dpm can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/test_fixes_click/+merge/190950 ?
<ogra_> Mirv, no, the kernel log shows that it boots to at least line 11283 ...
<tvoss> tsdgeos, ping
<tsdgeos> tvoss: standup
<tvoss> tsdgeos, reping me once done please
<ogra_> Mirv, why do you expect OOM ?
<Mirv> ogra_: I mean can 10448 -> 10592 be because of OOM even though it doesn't show it, since it starts killing processes and eventually reboots by itself? I don't expect OOM, I just wonder why phablet-test-run ubuntuuitoolkit gets "Killed" and the device eventually reboots
<xnox> ogra_: can you let me know if this helps at all? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6235931/
<xnox> ogra_: that's patch against /lib/udev/rules.d/. it should make processing spam rather quick (jump past all rules)
<xnox> ogra_: i am working on the netlink filter in libudev at the moment.
<ogra_> Mirv, oh ! i missed that ...
<ogra_> xnox, you mean apart from the fact that it will leave me without a display device ?
<ogra_> :)
<xnox> ogra_: hm.... true. is VSYNC an ENV{} or an ATTR{} to match on?
<tsdgeos> tvoss: yes?
<ogra_> Mirv, thats in deed the android process killer
<xnox> ogra_: why would that leave you without a display device? that's "add" isn't it? (above should filter out change events)
<ogra_> xnox, hmm, not sure, i havent see the uevents, only the dbus messges actually
<tvoss> tsdgeos, okay, so we have this weird issue that autopilot key input only works when maliit server is running
<xnox> (hmmm.... suspend/wakeup though is change)
<gema> ogra_, popey: do you have a bug number for the missing block indicator?
<gema> s/block/clock
<xnox> ogra_: what do you mean dbus messages?
<popey> gema: not seen that for a while
<gema> popey: I have that on image 96
<gema> popey: shall I look for a crash?
<ogra_> xnox, i never dug deeper into the udev side, i only saw the dbus messages that you now filter
<popey> gema: yeah
<ogra_> read: i onl<y used dbus-monito --system to watch them
<tvoss> tsdgeos, looking at lp:maliit, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maliit-team/maliit/maliit-framework/view/head:/input-context/minputcontext.cpp#L317 only dispatches real key events if redirect keys is true
<gema> popey: I have no indicator crash
<gema> popey: it just not there
<popey> odd
<ogra_> i see that on and off
<gema> popey: do you have a bug number?
<tvoss> tsdgeos, however, that's only true if connected to the maliit server, see c'tor and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maliit-team/maliit/maliit-framework/view/head:/input-context/minputcontext.cpp#L586
<popey> awafaa: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-14-144541.png i get that when i run peacekeeper, if i leave it running
<popey> awafaa: do you know what part that is?
<ogra_> there are days with clock and there are days without :)
<gema> ogra_: the clock in the welcome screen is also gone
<popey> wat
<popey> never seen that
<ogra_> thats a new one, i had that today myself
 * ogra_ didnt find time to file any bugs yet though 
<gema> ogra_: what is the right package? I will raise it
<ogra_> no idea
<popey> indicator-datetime ?
<gema> popey: for the welcome screen as well?
<ogra_> does that provide the lock screne clock ?
<popey> pass
<tvoss> tsdgeos, makes sense so far? validating my theory here
<popey> that I'd file against unity
<gema> popey: ack
<jibel> gema, clock on the screen lock scene is unity8
<gema> jibel: ack
<gema> Saviq: ^
<gema> Saviq: are you aware of the awol clock on the welcome screen or already working on it?
<Saviq> dednick, ↑ seen that?
<tsdgeos> tvoss: i'm not much into the maliit code, but, yeah
<tvoss> tsdgeos, thx
<Saviq> gema, we'll look into it
<gema> Saviq: ack, I will get you a bug in then
<asac> oSoMoN: do you know iif the browser can work with location?
<asac> e.g. on maps.google.com? what settings do i need to tweak to do that?
 * asac gets asked for sharing location and after accpet not much happens
<oSoMoN> asac: it should work ootb, I didn’t test with maps.google.com, but other geolocation services work
<asac> oSoMoN: which did you try?
<oSoMoN> asac: the location service may take a very long time to pick up the location from the GPS the first time
<asac> oSoMoN: how do i check if that service is actually on/running?
<gema> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1239708
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239708 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Welcome screen clock missing" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> gema, thanks
<oSoMoN> asac: it’s on by default, so unless it crashed, it should be there
<asac> kk
<oSoMoN> asac: check "ps -ef | grep ubuntu-location-service"
<asac> yueah
<asac> seeing the process
<asac> still  not sure if that thing really pokes a gps device :)
<oSoMoN> asac: if you’re indoors, try taking your phone outside for a walk, for better satellite signal
<asac> oSoMoN: did you ever get it working on maguro?
<oSoMoN> asac: I did last week
<asac> interesting
<asac> oSoMoN: after enabling both checkboxes in the indicator?
<sr20dett> Flo?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-14-145652.png ooh, didn't see that popup before in teh browser, neata
<tvoss> asac, it's reportedly work for almost all people after they have left the coldstart phases behind
<oSoMoN> asac: the checkboxes don’t do anything atm I’ve been told, the service is always on
<oSoMoN> asac: I’ll test myself with google maps now, will let you know if I get it to wokr
<oSoMoN> work
<asac> tvoss: coldstart meaning: get a first time fix?
<asac> tvoss: will it be ccold after every reboot?
<tvoss> asac, nope, get completely updated almanac and ephimeris data from satellites
<tvoss> asac, nope, cold means: gps chipset did not have a fix for a significant amount of time
<asac> tvoss: can i see some file growing to confirm that its collecting that data?
<tvoss> asac, nope, all driver internal
<asac> ok so thgats in the chip
<asac> ioc
<asac> ic
<asac> tvoss: can i see that this chip is in "collecting" state?
<tvoss> asac, let me see, you should see satellite visibility updates in dmesg
<asac> tvoss: why cant that data be downloaded from the web :)
<asac> ?
<asac> sounds like might be much faster to just grep a blob there and shovel it to the chipo
<tvoss> asac, well, it could if you know about a publicly available supl server
<asac> ah ic
<asac> so thats prop data
<asac> maybe we can capture and release a free data pack :)
<asac> hehe
<tvoss> asac, other people have had that idea, too ;) it's just assisted gps together with a supl server
<tvoss> asac, feel free :)
<popey> http://benwerd.com/lab/geo.php i was using that to test geolocation in browser, but it just sits there waiting, probably because of no lock
<tvoss> popey, seriously: hang it out of the window, it takes ages without additional data
<tvoss> popey, mako or maguro?
<NickHateHisName> How can I mount My MAGURO device on linux to acces /home/phablet/
<popey> mako
<awafaa> popey: sorry for the delay, it's the 4th test - "This physics test simulates bouncing dandelion florts and their collision physics. The test measures both DOM update speed and mathematical methods."
<popey> awafaa: is that with a grassy background, I can't tell what that's supposed to be on my device
<awafaa> popey: yup, it's supposed to be dandelion seeds floating and bouncing over a grassy hill
<popey> awww, nice
<popey> asac: tvoss http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-14-151108.png
<popey> it worked!
<tvoss> popey, :)
<awafaa> is there a way to disable screen lock? i wonder if that is inteferring with some of the browser benchmarks
<Chocanto> popey: Ping
<mhall119> seb128: are we getting the screen-shutoff timeout option again?
<seb128> mhall119, the day there is a backend which allows that to be configured again, yes
<seb128> mhall119, they dropped it for powerd, it's supposed to be added to unity8 indeed, but that didn't happen
<mhall119> oh :(
<seb128> yeah...
<mhall119> Saviq: why hasn't that happened yet?
<Saviq> mhall119, because it happened with no one actually talking to us that we need to do something
<popey> awafaa: adb shell stop powerd
<Saviq> mhall119, at least in time for this release
<popey> awafaa: i just saw the dandelion seeds one running here with powerd stopped
<popey> Chocanto: pong!
<mhall119> hmmm, we need to work on this cross-team communication
<asac> oSoMoN: hey... bug 1239289 ... any ideas?
<ubot5> bug 1239289 in mediaplayer-app (Ubuntu Saucy) "mediaplayer-app crashed with SIGABRT in __gconv_release_step()" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239289
<asac> oSoMoN: jfunk says its reproducible etc.
<awafaa> popey: vunderbarr!
<Ultimoore> hey guys and gal I have a quick issue maybe someone can help me. I havent updated Utouch for a few days and today I am trying to update to v.96 but after i am done downloading the update and hit install and restart it says that there is no update downloaded. any Ideas?
<mhall119> Ultimoore: it did that to me once, second time it worked though
<Chocanto> popey: Hey ! :) It was a long time. I just want to know, the 17 October is near, I almost finished the zoom feature for docviewer, when will the 1.0 version of core apps freezed ?
<Ultimoore> did your simcard have any effect on the downloading at all?
<Chocanto> popey: I don't know if you will understand what I just wrote... ^^'
<mhall119> I doubt it, I didn't do anything with my sim
<popey> Chocanto: realistically we will go gold tomorrow
<popey> Chocanto: any chance you'll have it done by end of day tomorrrow?
<Ultimoore> mhall119: because I tried 3 or four times this morning but still keeps doing it.
<asac> seb128: do you know about bluetooth buggy?
<Chocanto> popey: Yes, it's already working. I just have to improve it
<asac> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1236397
<ogra_> asac, charles_ was on BT
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236397 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Maguro: BLuetooth says None Detected in the ui but cli hcitool shows device" [Critical,Confirmed]
<popey> Chocanto: awesome, you don't have long ☻
<seb128> asac, charles and cyphermox know about it
<asac> seb128: do you plan to land a fix for that (and what else?) before release?
<Chocanto> popey: I know right ^^ Thank you, I will be fast !
<seb128> asac, that would be a question for charles and cyphermox, but I think they are off today
<seb128> asac, thostr_ might know if charles_ is working on that though
<ogra_> xnox, adding that rule didnt change a thing ... i still have two systemd-udevd processes as the main consumers in top (one with 10%CPU, the other with 5%)
<Ultimoore> mhall119: I also tried to update via terminal and it gets to 48% every time and has a hard time getting the headers
<xnox> ogra_: ack, thanks.
<ogra_> xnox, i fear we cant handle it on that level
<ogra_> even if we have a rule the event will be recieved and processed (even if its just an "ignore me" proicessing)
<mhr3> seb128, could you add description and screenshot to the settings app?
<mhr3> to its .desktop file
<seb128> mhr3, "screenshot"?
<seb128> mhr3, is that a new key/defined somewhere?
<seb128> mhr3, can you open a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+filebug ? ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, thats the right opportunity to expense a new SLR camera ... "i needed it for screenshots with Mir"
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<awafaa> popey: hmm even with powerd stopped I can't get past the "poster image in html5 video player" test in peacekeeper
<popey> awafaa: yeah, hangs there for me too
<awafaa> ah ok, thanks for the confirmation
<mhr3> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1229758
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229758 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "No screenshot available for non-click apps" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> mhr3, thanks
<dobey> why is apport seeded on ubuntu-touch?!
<pitti> dobey: folks want it there to get crashes to errors.u.c. and file bugs
<mhr3> seb128, do you know where gallery is on lp? want to affect it too
<seb128> gallery-app
<dobey> does it behave differently on touch than it does on normal ubuntu? because it just ate all my CPU for a while, and went away, there's no dialog or web browser opening up. i thought whoopsie was the thing that sent stuff to errors.u.c
<dobey> well i have a bunch of .crash files in /var/crash/ on my tablet, but there's no .upload for them or anything
<rsalveti> pstolowski: I'm now
<awafaa> is touch leveraging the gfx binary drivers from AOSP/Cyanogen?
<ogra_> awafaa, yes
<awafaa> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> well, we use them, not sure if that counts as leveraging :)
<awafaa> i'd say that counts :)
<pitti> dobey: I think that's a known bug in whoopsie; "sudo restart whoopsie" usually cures it
<Saviq> ogra_, maliit-server should now be stopped *before* unity8 stops, right?
<ogra_> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> ogra_, since it's "stop on stopping unity8"
<ogra_> err wait
<ogra_> is it ?
<ogra_> it is
<ogra_> Saviq, right
<Saviq> ok, /me makes sure we're not f**cking with that in ap
<nerochiaro> boiko: renato_: gusch: now that we're running under MIR, how do you guys run apps from the adb shell ?
<sil2100> dandrader, gusch: rsalveti also reproduced the ubuntu-keyboard disappearing bug it seems
<pitti> boiko: do you know where messaging-app stores its messages? they appear in history.sqlite, but that's not the only/primary source
<boiko> nerochiaro: well, I always ran from ssh, the same thing still works
<nerochiaro> boiko: with desktop-file-hint ?
<boiko> pitti: it should be the only source
<boiko> nerochiaro: yep
<pitti> boiko: well, I removed that, pkill history-daemon, reopen messaging-app, and it's still there
<mhall119> jdstrand: ping
<boiko> nerochiaro: but I noticed something the other day: GRID_UNIT_PX was not set
<nerochiaro> boiko: but there are no more deskop files in /usr/share/applications now that everything is based on click
<boiko> nerochiaro: ah, wait, well, the telephony apps are not yet click apps :/
<anders3408> hello ogra_ any news on system-images compiling for none nexus devices ? :D
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, check ~/.local/share/applications
<gusch> nerochiaro: you could start it using "upstart-app-launch camera-app"
<ogra_> anders3408, not from me, i think stgraber did some work on this
<ogra_> anders3408, but i doubt you will see this before 14.04 for ports
<pitti> boiko: but I grepped /var /userdata $HOME for it, and I can't find another match either
<anders3408> oh yes sorry ogra_ i forgot :)
<gusch> nerochiaro: you might need to install "upstart-app-launcher-toos"
<anders3408> ogra_: 14.04 for ports , is that having a date set  ?
<boiko> pitti: well, I'm pretty sure it only uses history.sqlite, in ~/.local/share/history-service
<pitti> boiko: rebooting helps, so I guess the message was still in some other process' memory
<ogra_> anders3408, april 2014 (as 14.04 suggests)
<anders3408> pitti: as far as ive sen $Home is not being set at all :)
<nerochiaro> gusch: excellent
<anders3408> haha yes
<boiko> pitti: oh, wait a sec, you had unread messages, right?
<pitti> boiko: I sent one message in a test case, and that's now in the log
<pitti> (i. e. thread view)
<tvoss> Saviq, for the ap/maliit issue
<Saviq> tvoss, I'm all ears
<gusch> nerochiaro: the debug output should be in ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.camera-app.log
<tvoss> Saviq, the input context does not redirect key events if a connection to the server is not available, see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maliit-team/maliit/maliit-framework/view/head:/input-context/minputcontext.cpp#L317
<boiko> pitti: ah ok, I know what it is: the unread messages are not acknowledged in the telepathy text channel, and then when you kill the history-daemon, it is set to automatically recover, so the pending messages are delivered again to it, and thus written again in the database
<tvoss> Saviq, which is disabled when connection to maliit drops: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maliit-team/maliit/maliit-framework/view/head:/input-context/minputcontext.cpp#L591
<pitti> boiko: ah, so I additionally need to kill some telepathy daemon for cleaning up
<nerochiaro> gusch: i tried upstart-app-launch com.ubuntu.camera-app but nothing is launched and i get no message. and upstart-app-list doesn't return anything
<nerochiaro> gusch: am i missing something ?
<boiko> pitti: that is going to change after 13.10, when the messaging-menu will also be based on the history-service, but for now we are relying on telepathy's message status to display stuff in there
<pitti> boiko: (although a message sent by myself to someone shouldn't count as "unread", but *shrug*)
<gusch> nerochiaro: hmmm - so far I ony started the "legacy" gallery that way - tedg should know more
<boiko> pitti: that's true
<pitti> boiko: ack, thanks
<nerochiaro> gusch: i'm  trying to start notes
<tedg> nerochiaro, That's not a valid appid
<tedg> nerochiaro, That's only the package name, not the full app_id
<nerochiaro> tedg: how do i know the valid ones ?
<boiko> pitti: I don't know of an easy workaround right now, I will give it some though
<boiko> *thought
<tedg> nerochiaro, There are a few ways, but a quick way that'll work is this
<pitti> boiko: I'll find the right process to kill, no worries
<tedg> nerochiaro, ls ~/.local/share/applications/
<pitti> boiko: what's the right method for going back to the main view after I wrote a message?
<tedg> nerochiaro, That's for hacking, if you want to start from another app you should use url-dispatcher with an appid:// url.
<pitti> boiko: I still see the OSK, there's no menu (due to the OSK?), no back button etc.
<boiko> pitti: swipe up, and click back
<pitti> ah, so swipe down, swipe up, back
<boiko> pitti: so, swipe down to hide the keyboard, then swipe up to show the toolbar, and then click back :)
 * pitti really wishes for some "back" buttons in many apps
<stgraber> ogra_: I actually wrote the required code on Friday and have been running phablet.stgraber.org with it since for testing.
<nerochiaro> tedg: i'm interested i launching notes-app from console so i can see the debug output. maybe there's a better way. also notes-app doesn't seem to be in ~/.local/share/applications
<stgraber> ogra_: so I just need to write some tests for that stuff this week and then can land that in the upstream server branch
<ogra_> stgraber, anders3408 might be a good candidate if you look for a ports tester
<nerochiaro> tedg: nevermind the last thing i said about it not being there, i was blind
<tedg> nerochiaro, No, you can't do that.  Instead just looks at the console output in ~/.cache/upstart/application*notes*.log
<nerochiaro> tedg: got it
<Saviq> tvoss, ugh, so as long as maliit is installed, it has to be running, otherwise evdev input won't work?
<anders3408> stgraber:  indeed im willing to help testing :D
<nerochiaro> tvoss: do you know who should I talk to if the clipboard doesn't seem to work anymore now that we moved to MIR ? want to check if it's a known issu
<nerochiaro> issue
<barry> mandel: ping
<pitti> boiko: FTR, "pkill -f telephony-service-handler" (after rm'ing the history and pkilling history-daemon) does the trick
<w-flo> stgraber, I'd be happy to help testing, too :) though possibly a little busy this/next week
<tvoss> nerochiaro, known issue
<w-flo> oh and stgraber, the device I use for porting is pretty old, so there are probably some unexpected problems (cache too small, out of memory, ..)
<dbennett> anyone have luck installing any version on Nexus 7 grouper?
<Laney> How do I make system-image-dbus --testing=update-manual-success show a new image in u-s-s after using it once?
<Laney> seb128: do you know?
<dbennett> anyone have luck installing any version on Nexus 7 grouper?
<barry> Laney: probably call iface.Reset()
<Tassadar> Hi, anybody with nexus 4? I need output of "ls -l /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/"
<Tassadar> (on android/in android-chroot)
<Laney> barry: Ah
<Laney> barry: (Exit)
<barry> Laney: Exit will exit the process and dbus activation will restart it, so yeah that'll work too :)
<Laney> There's no Reset method on the interface
<mhall119> dholbach: beuno: why does uReadIt need to wait for jdstrand when the current version in the store is already using the account policy group?
<Laney> I'd tried ctrl-c and re-running it of course
<beuno> mhall119, if it currently is, then maybe not. But we do have to make sure he provides feedback, even if after the fact
<seb128> Laney, you stop it and restart it
<barry> Laney: that's odd.  --testing=<anything> should expose a .Reset method
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> I bet it dbus activated in normal mode
<Laney> yeah after Exit() it got one
<Laney> strange
<barry> Laney: that makes (some ;) sense.  Reset is only exposed via --testing
 * Laney nods
<dholbach> mhall119, I don't think we had the check in the reviewing scripts back then
<dholbach> mhall119, I just wanted to make sure I didn't accept something which raised a red flag somewhere
<mhall119> dholbach: understood, but the combination of A) jdstrand not responding, B) the current published version having it already and C) the current published version not working for unrelated reasons, I'd like to get this new release out asap
<dholbach> mhall119, understood - beuno: thoughts? ^
<stgraber> anders3408, w-flo: yeah, with the Ubuntu release this thursday and today being a public holiday I doubt I'll have much time to work on that stuff this week, but hopefully I can get a blog post about how to setup your own server at some point next week.
<dbennett> The forums say "The 'Manual Installation' instructions appear to be incomplete (for a full install).".  Does anyone know of a source for complete manual install instructions?
<beuno> dholbach, I'm ok with approving to make the developer happy at this stage, and figure it out after the fact
<w-flo> stgraber, cool :)
<dholbach> beuno, all rightie - let me take a quick second look
<mhall119> thanks guys
<dholbach> mhall119, approved
<pitti> boiko, everyone: is there a standard autopilot call for the downswipe to hide the OSK?
<ogra_> mzanetti, could we have a slightly more descriptive name for the 2Fa app ? it shows as "Ubuntu" in the click package list on my phone
<pitti> elopio: do you happen to know how to "swipe down" with autopilot to hide the OSK?
<mhall119> hmmmm, new version is coredumping
<elopio> pitti: it should be similar than the swipe down to hide the toolbar.
<elopio> I haven't tried it though.
<dholbach> beuno, thanks
<dbennett> I can boot oct/11 on Nexus7 grouper and get adb shell but tablet screen just displays 'Google' in white
<dbennett> using adb shell, last line in dmesg is: adbd (192): /proc/192/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/192/oom_score_adj instead.
<dbennett> anyone?
<elopio> pitti: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/drag_toolbar/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/emulators.py#L98
<elopio> that's not yet merged.
<ogra_> Saviq, btw, i was just told in a meeting that the 12sec sleep in ofono-setup can be dropped too
<pitti> url 1
<Saviq> ogra_, cool
<pitti> elopio: ah, I'm looking at open_toolbar() from emulators.py right now
<dbennett> also says  'initrd: Couldn't find a system partition.'  but I did 'fastboot flash system ...'
<ogra_> (still setms from unflipped times)
<ogra_> *stems
<Saviq> ogra_, pushed
<pitti> elopio: thanks, I'll play with that
<ogra_> thx !
<pitti> elopio: I won't have an object for the OSK, so I guess that's a little trickier
<pitti> great, and now the OSK doesn't come up at all
<mhall119> dholbach: ** (process:10604): WARNING **: Manifest 'com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ureadit' version '0.9.5' doesn't match AppID version '0.9.3'
<mhall119> any idea what that means?
<elopio> pitti: was veebers writing a keyboard emulator? We need a way to get the OSK object, I think.
<pitti> elopio: I don't know; first time I deal with this in AP
<mhall119> oh, it means the icon in the dash was trying to load an old version of ureadit :(
<mhall119> searching for it makes it work now
 * pitti reboots, hoping to fix the OSK
<mhall119> Saviq: are icons in the unity 8 Launchper linked to a specific version of the app?  they seem to be
<Saviq> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1229551
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229551 in URL Dispatcher "Facebook launcher doesn't work on Home scope" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<mhall119> Saviq: does that affect the Launcher too?
<Saviq> mhall119, for the defaults, probably yes
<boiko> pitti: good question, I don't remember
<mhall119> how about non-defaults?  I had uReadIt pinned when it was 0.9.3, and then updated it to 0.9.5, but the Launcher was still using 0.9.3 in the APPID
<Saviq> mhall119, yeah, same, although affects unity8 in that case
<mhall119> ok
<Saviq> mhall119, 'cause we need to stop pinning version-specific and use appid:// for clicks
<mhr3> dobey, ping?
<mhr3> dobey, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scope-click/update-nonclicks/+merge/190989 pls?
<RobbyF> whats the best version to flash right now?
<RobbyF> stable getting daily updates?
<mhall119> mhr3: is there a plan in place to update the list of installed apps when a new one is installed? or is that working already (haven't checked in a while)
<mhr3> mhall119, should work now
<pitti> elopio, boiko: I see the ToolbarButtons for "Select", "Call", etc., but none for "Back"; that seems to be a standard button? how can I get that?
<mhall119> mhr3: awesome, thanks
<pitti> elopio: that might be a nice addition to the uitoolkit emulator?
<boiko> pitti: good question, let me check
<boiko> pitti: the back button is usually a standard action, but it doesn't have an objectName, so getting it from autopilot might be tricky, maybe some changes to ui-tookit are necessary
<boiko> pitti: and indeed this is a good candidate for the uitoolkit emulators
<pitti> elopio: ^ filed bug 1239751
<ubot5> bug 1239751 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Please add emulator for getting toolbar Back button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239751
<elopio> pitti, boiko: I agree. We first need to add the objectName, and then a method for it with a nice name.
<dobey> mhr3: those are all converted to click apps now?
<mhr3> dobey, yes
<elopio> pitti: assigning to myself...
<elopio> pitti: would you like it to be main_view.go_back() or main_view.open_toolbar().go_back() ?
<pitti> elopio: ah, without having to open_toolbar()/get_toolbar() it's even eaiser
<pitti> elopio: but I leave that to you, regarding consistency with the other code
<pitti> elopio: I also filed bug 1239753 with my current hack
<ubot5> bug 1239753 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "needs emulator for "close on screen keyboard"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239753
<elopio> pitti: I think that the keyboard emulator should live in the ubuntu-keyboard project. But maybe veebers knows better.
<dobey> mhr3: please split the return to a new line.
<pitti> elopio: WFM -- feel free to reassign
<elopio> pitti: I'll talk with him when he arrives.
<pitti> elopio: as long as that doesn't need multiple inheritace in the tests :)
<pitti> elopio: cheers! I'll try to come up with a hack, like hardcoding the string "Back"
<pitti> (urgh i18n)
<mhr3> dobey, pushed
<nerochiaro> pitti: boiko: in the same vein as the back button emulator, i added this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1239754 can any of you please have a look and confirm it when you have a minute ? thanks
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239754 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Add emulator for getting slide-to-delete confirm button" [Undecided,New]
 * pitti waves good night, Taekwondo time
<SonikkuAmerica> pitti: I18n is v2y f1n to w2k w2h.
<Laney> t0o
<SonikkuAmerica> i0s
<jermy7> Can someone with an device other than N4 mako do a test for me, please?
<RobbyF> Not really a glitch but I don't think we can save images from browser to downloads.
<dbennett> Do all Nexus 7 tablets have the same number of mmcblk partitions?
<mhall119> seb128: did ubuntu-system-settings change where it tracks bugs?
<seb128> mhall119, yes, we closed the upstream project to consolidate on the ubuntu source (as click and others do)
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+filebug
<mhall119> ok
<seb128> need to go, bbl
<elopio> pitti: review, please: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1239751_go_back/+merge/191002
<stgraber> sergiusens: hey, just a quick feature request for you, could you add a --server argument to phablet-flash ubuntu-system?
<stgraber> sergiusens: I need that for the ports system-image servers and for our private system-image servers too
<stgraber> sergiusens: (if you want to test it, you can run phablet-flash against http://phablet.stgraber.org)
<tedg> lool, Do you know where ubuntu-themes is as far as it's next release?
<lool> tedg: no release planned
<lool> tedg: we progressively stopped taking things just staged in trunk without some heads up
<lool> tedg: I see there's some change staged in ppa for it; is this something important?
<lool> tedg: desktop images pretty frozen already
<tedg> lool, Yes, otherwise we ship with the roaming icon that I drew instead of the one design drew.  You don't want me drawing icons :-)
<lool> tedg: is this on desktop and touch or jsut desktop?
<lapor> hey
<tedg> lool, checking diff, but I only care about the ubuntu-mobile part
<lapor> one question
<lool> tedg: there's another change staged
<lool>   [ Matthieu James ]
<lool>   * All the application icons are provided as PNGs in 240x225 pixels
<lool>     (@30). New indicator and action icons. A few tweaks on existing
<lool>     icons. (LP: #1212184)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1212184 in Ubuntu theme "Missing ubuntu-mobile indicator icons" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212184
<lool> tedg: dont see your change in bzr
<lool> tedg: ubuntu-themes you say?
<lapor> do we know when is going to be an upgrade for images that were installed through phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup
<sergiusens> stgraber, yeah, cwayne already requested it; tbh I stopped making must need now things with the whole landing ask thing.
<sergiusens> stgraber, what is your timeline?
<tedg> lool, https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/ubuntu-themes/new_icons/+merge/189904
<ogra_> lapor, every time the team considers an image  from the devel-proposed channel stable enough to publish it you should get an update
<tedg> lool, Looks like all the changes are in ubuntu-mobile
<stgraber> sergiusens: would be awesome to have in 13.10 but not a huge deal either. It'd just make my life much easier as I document how to run your own system-image server (since my current process involves patching phablet-flash...)
<sergiusens> stgraber, ack, I'll get it in then
<stgraber> awesome, thanks!
<lool> tedg: did you try the actual .deb?
<tedg> lool, No I didn't
<lool> tedg: would you mind doing so?  it's in PPA
<tedg> lool, K, I can.
<lool> tedg: ~ubuntu-unity/daily-build PPA
<mhr3> lool, could you add one landing ask in thostr's name? he already left for today
<mhr3> lool, it's for honoring dconf settings in unity-scope-onlinemusic
<mhr3> here's mp
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scope-onlinemusic/honor-disabled-scopes/+merge/190997
<lool> tedg: testing ok?
<lool> mhr3: sure
<anders3408> stgraber:  sounds good, will for sure try and see if i can get find5 to build using that server and following your guide :) will it be on ubuntu's website ?
<harisha> Hello All, I am unable to submit my application
<harisha> I am getting error while submitting
<harisha> each upload try, it is showing different error
<dobey> beuno: ^^
<harisha> Ok, after few tries I was able to submit for review
<beuno> harisha, glad it worked, I'll look into why it failed the first times
<harisha> Ok, Np
<tedg> lool, Installed the deb and I don't see anything obviously broken.
<tedg> lool, Played around with the phone.
<lool> tedg: Ok thanks
<dobey> jibel: can you check that bug 1236807 is still an issue with at least image 96?
<ubot5> bug 1236807 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "installed click apps are not listed in 'Installed' category of application scope when device doesn't have web access" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236807
<jibel> dobey, this is fixed. Thanks
<dobey> jibel: great, thanks for testing
<saxin> Is it possible to make a song as default ringtone?
<lool> 17
<SonikkuAmerica> saxin: If it's a .ogg I don't see why not
<wilee-nilee> saxin, Only if it's 'a mans world" by james brown. ;)
<saxin> wilee-nilee: Lucky me then. Just the song I was thinking about ;-)
<w-flo> gah. the google mail web interface keeps on adding full quotes to my mails without me noticing before it is too late.
<wilee-nilee> hehe a great song
<thomi> morning
<pitti> elopio: cheers! reviewed
<barry> lool: ping
<lool> barry: pong
<barry> lool: got a sec to talk about system-image 1.9?
<lool> yes
<barry> lool: so, here's what's ready to be uploaded: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bugs?field.tag=client&orderby=-status&start=0
<lool> barry: that's a lot
<barry> lool: note lp: #1215586.  this is ready in s-i but not yet afaict in system-settings.  the question is whether it *will* be ready or not
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215586 in Ubuntu system image "The u/i cannot handle the array-of-dictionaries update descriptions" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215586
<barry> lool: indeed
<lool> barry: Frankly, last uploads going in today
<lool> err tomorrow
<lool> so I'm not sure we want to take that big a change
<barry> lool: they've all been triaged critical (except 1215586).  1206588 is inconsequential
<lool> barry: is the diff large?
<stgraber> barry: can you confirm this is the first release using /cache/recovery as the download target?
<barry> stgraber: it is
<stgraber> if so, we really need this as /tmp is just too small on some devices to work reliably
<lool> stgraber, barry: Do we have a size guarantee on /cache/recovery?
<lool> is it >= full image?
<barry> lool: bzr diff -r1.8 | diffstat
<barry> lool:  35 files changed, 893 insertions(+), 265 deletions(-)
<stgraber> lool: the size comes from Android but if I remember correctly the specs, it's supposed to be >= 500MB
<barry> of course a lot of that is stests
<lool> barry: but perhaps without tests
<stgraber> lool: which is far better than what we have for /tmp which is 50% of memory so a pretty ridiculous amount on maguro
<lool> barry: lol
<lool> err stgraber lol
<lool> barry: did you test that with some update already?
<barry> lool: i'm building a package and testing on my device now
<krabador> it's possible to hope other RIL than gnex, on the 1.0 release?
<stgraber> lool: well, it's supposed to be 500MB on maguro as 50% of memory, the problem is when you use more than 50% of that same memory for actual stuff (which tends to happen)
<barry> lool: so i guess we should postpone 1215586.  which would be fine, as long as the system settings doesn't change (we either change them both or neither)
<lool> barry: the diff is not TOO scary
<lool> barry: I cant speak for system-settings status
<lool> barry: what do we do with the descriptions then?
<barry> lool: currently, we don't send *any* descriptions because of this bug
<lool> barry: can we easily send just an URL over that without breaking the protocol?
<lool> or just the untranslated description text
<lool> or English one
<lool> barry: anyway, I guess that's for an update
<lool> barry: just test what you have and upload to proposed (it's blocked there with a hint)
<barry> lool: no, because the s-s client can't currently accept any descriptions
<barry> lool: well, i guess that why we have sru's <wink>
<lool> yeah
<barry> anyway, the branch re-enabling descriptions is current and passes, so if i have to merge it, it should be easy
<stgraber> anyway, it's not like we actually have any description to show ;)
<barry> stgraber: ;)
<stgraber> I'm currently just putting the version_detail string in there (makes it easier for QA)
<stgraber> we need cjwatson (or I) to review Ursinha's changelog generation branch, land that on cdimage and then get system-image to parse that stuff before we get any relevant information to show to the user
<stgraber> and translating that stuff is even further off (well, I doubt we'll have translated changelogs for any daily/automated images, that feature was mostly meant for OEM/carriers)
<barry> stgraber: so i guess it's no big loss to postpone that
<stgraber> right
<stgraber> getting that early in the 14.04 cycle seems reasonable to me
<barry> sounds good
<spale> is there a way to get the keyboard in the right direction when a tablet is horizontal?
<spale> (Nexus 10)
<dobey> does screen rotation work in anytyhing yet? unity doesn't rotate for me at least
<spale> yes, the rotation works
<mzanetti> ogra_: yeah... actually once you install it it shows up as uAuth. Only realized today that the suggested downloads doesn't use the .desktop file entry but the name you enter on the website
<dbennett> can anyone recommend the best device to install the latest dev version on?
<fishscene> dbennett: Check this out: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE&usp=sharing#gid=0
<dbennett> thx
<dbennett> nice
<fishscene> NP. It is also linked in the channel topic. (although obscured -_-;;)
<dbennett> looks like galaxy nexus or nexus 4,  I couldn't get grouper to boot
<fishscene> I've been testing grouper on Nexus 7 for a couple of months now. Stability has plummeted over the last 5 days or so.
<dbennett> couldn't mount system,  tried manual install following .py code and cwm install
<fishscene> err…. grouper devel channel. I haven't used any other channel for a while now.
<fishscene> Are you using the steps found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install ?
<Saviq> ogra_, FYI just merged unity8+upstart
<lool> barry: still uploading system-image?
<lool> Saviq: you're missing replaces
<Saviq> lool, where/why?
<lool> Saviq: you're taking over unity8.conf from the session package
<lool> Saviq: so you need to replaces session-package (<< new-version~)
<lool> or <= old version
<lool> and session package should Break unity8 << new-version~ or <= old-version
<Saviq> lool, well... it doesn't replace it, does it - it's just one file we took over - the rest still needs to be there
<Saviq> lool, but if you say so...
<lool> Saviq: replaces is a dpkg semantic to tell it that file conflicts are ok for certain version combinations
<Saviq> lool, ok
<lool> Saviq: if you dont add it and one unpacks the new unity8 when the old session is still there, dpkg will fail
<lool> Saviq: you've seen this yourself I'm sure
<lool> "Can not overwrite xyz already in package foobar"
<Saviq> lool, yeah of course, just didn't know Replaces is what this should be handled with
<Saviq> lool, doing
<barry> lool: still testing on my local machine.  having some weird sbuild problems atm, but i will definitely upload before my eod
<lool> Saviq: will you do the breaks too?
<Saviq> lool, yes
<lool> Saviq: that's good, cause if you knew everything what would I do?
<lool> barry: ok
<Saviq> lool, relax
<lool> Saviq: what kind of weird thing is that
<lool> sounds for people not up at 1 am  ;-)
<lool> ok grabing a tea
<Saviq> lool, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/bump-replace-session-conf/+merge/191076
<Saviq> lool, and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~saviq/session-manager-touch/drop-unity8/revision/129
<lool> Saviq: looks good
<lool> happroved
<Saviq> lool, pushed
<lolololol> Hi
<lolololol>  torch still on track for stable rls on 17th?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-15
<ahayzen> Hey guys, who can i talk to about issues with the header component?
<lool> ahayzen: SDK team is best
<lool> ahayzen: you can raise them on ML
<ahayzen> lool, hehe
<ahayzen> lool, we are investigating if we can patch it ourselves
<lool> or file against ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<lool> ahayzen: what's the issue?
<ahayzen> lool, basically when we do header.visible = false; we get a white box showing in certain cases
<lool> ahayzen: it's in lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/modules/Ubuntu/Components/Header.qml
<ahayzen> lool, yeah we've been looking at it
<ahayzen> lool, looks like there must be another component as the bg or something that isn't been hidden
<ahayzen> lool, see bug 1239106 comment #5 for reproducible steps
<ubot5> bug 1239106 in Ubuntu Music App "Empty tab header obscures the queue's close button" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239106
<dansabin> I was wondering if someone could help me get the Ubuntu Touch dev tools connecting to my Ubuntu Phone (LGE Nexus 4)?
<dansabin> I was trying to do: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/cordova/creating-cordova-ubuntu-qr-code-scanner-html5-app/ but the Link to Install the SDK is dead (goes to homepage) and the SDK I installed doesn't seem to have the project presets mentioned in the tutorial.
<dansabin> I get this when i try to deploy to my device: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<jblix> hey, is this the appropriate place to ask for installation help on gnex?
<slangasek> folks, I'm on build 97 on mako and I'm seeing a serious problem here, with apps displaying a blank white window except when they display a black one.  Is anyone else seeing this problem?  It may be something I did to mess up the config during development, but if so I don't know what
<slangasek> (I was running build 95 previously, saw the same problem - had to update to 97 from the commandline, to rule out it being a known-fixed bug)
<jibel> rotation doesn't work on first boot on mako, against which package should I file a bug?
<abhishek> I am compiling Ubuntu touch yuga source code ...I am facing compilation issues ....1) Segmentation fault (core dumped) ...Now, compilation stops saying .....  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h   CC      scripts/mod/empty.o qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped Segmentation fault (core dumped) make[4]: *** [scripts/mod/empty.o] Error 139 make[3]: *** [scripts/mod] Error 2 make[2]: *** [scripts]
<abhishek> Can someone please help me
<abhishek> qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped
<abhishek> I am facing compilation issues in yuga ....
<abhishek> 1) Segmentation fault (core dumped) .....but, the build still continues .....I am not able to understand why I am seeing this
<abhishek> 2) compilation stops at: make[4]: *** [scripts/mod/empty.o] Error 139
<abhishek> qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped
<abhishek> I am facing compilation issues in yuga ....
<abhishek>  compilation stops at: make[4]: *** [scripts/mod/empty.o] Error 139
<abhishek> qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped
<abhishek> can someone please help me solve this
<abhishek> Please help me solve the Utouch yuga compilation issues
<abhishek> ?
<abhishek> Please help me solve the Utouch yuga compilation issues
<abhishek> qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped
<abhishek> dholbach: Please help me resolve this
<dholbach> abhishek, I'm sorry, I don't know
<abhishek> dholbach: ok
<abhishek> I am facing "qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped" during yuga compilation
<jibel> oSoMoN, hey, could you have a look at bug 1239289 , mediaplayer crashes on second video
<ubot5> bug 1239289 in mediaplayer-app (Ubuntu Saucy) "mediaplayer-app crashed with SIGABRT in __gconv_release_step()" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239289
<oSoMoN> jibel: hey, looking
<Saviq> ogra_, hey, we can has https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/session-manager-touch/drop-unity8/+merge/190842 now :)
<ogra_> Saviq, did the unity side land ?
<Saviq> ogra_, yup
<ogra_> tvoss, can you address the remaining issue in https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/refactor-packaging/+merge/189878
<ogra_> (i would like to get it in the image today if possible)
<tvoss> ogra_, sure
<Saviq> ogra_, hmm, so maybe we should tweak the ofono-setup script then to not depend on unity8?
<ogra_> Saviq, why ?
<Saviq> ogra_, dunno, does it require unity8 to be running?
<ogra_> i dont know either. thats why i would leave it in pülace two days before release :)
<tvoss> popey, mhall119 ping
<lool> Saviq: the only thing I can think of is unlocking the sim card
<lool> Saviq: indicator-network needs to be there
<popey> tvoss: pong
<Saviq> lool, yeah, but that happens later
<lool> Saviq: but in theory, we shouldn't have dependencies between these
<Saviq> lool, so indicator-network needs ofono-setup, not the other way 'round
<ogra_> lool, ofono-setup was started from unitys upstart job until now
 * Saviq looks at what ofono-setup is doing
<ogra_> lool, since we dont know why i would prefer to leave this dep in place
<ogra_> lool, we can ask awe later
<lool> Saviq: I think it just sets up one account
<lool> it's a one time thing
<ogra_> right
<lool> it's probably safe to do it early
<tvoss> popey, mhall119 is someone working on fixing the ap tests for the music-app?
<Saviq> lool, exactly
<tvoss> popey, for example: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/mako/97:20131015:20131015/4730/music-app-autopilot/485748/
<Saviq> lool, it just enables the account and makes it auto-connect
<lool> so yeah, that's not related to unity8
<Saviq> + creates
<lool> should just be a session startup task
<Saviq> and shouldn't be an upstart job
<lool> why not?
<popey> tvoss: will take a look
<Saviq> why would it...
<lool> Saviq: what would create the account?
<Saviq> lool, it should come pre-created with the image IMO
<Saviq> lool, and in /etc/skel for new users
<lool> Saviq: then it wont work for new users
<lool> Saviq: haha /etc/skel
<Saviq> lool, but really, an upstart job for :
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6239657/
<lool> Saviq: I was tring to find the xdg one but seems it's gone  :-0
<Saviq> lool, what's wrong with /etc/skel? ;P
<Saviq> lool, or well, are you telling me there's no way to prepopulate a user's home dir?
<lool> Saviq: what's wrong is that it exists since the 90s and it still work!
<lool> *works
<Saviq> ;)
<lool> Saviq: well the usual way to make assumptions on the home dir is to run things at session startup
<lool> Saviq: typically this applies to conversions rather than new creations
<lool> Saviq: there are many weird home setups: ecryptfs, nfs etc.
<lool> Saviq: so the most generic way is to run something on session startup
<lool> Saviq: you could argue it doesn't apply to creation of a new user; that's fair, we cant really tell whether people have copied /etc/skel or not
<lool> Saviq: it seems more robust to me to check this at session startup
<Saviq> lool, well, if they didn't copy skel, they must've had a reason for it
<lool> Saviq: it also doesn't apply to existing users
<Saviq> lool, sure, that is true
<Saviq> but if we run a script for every thing we need just once, on session startup... bye bye boot times
<lool> Saviq: we wont shave any significant time with this, I think upstart job is actually more readable, manageable and robust
<Saviq> lool, not if it just calls an "ofono-setup" script...
<Saviq> lool, and then you need to go hunting for that script
<Saviq> for that use case we should probably just have support in telepathy for default accounts
<lool> Saviq: But it's good, it's abstracted in the ofono-setup package
<lool> Saviq: we dont really have infrastructure for populating /etc/skel
<lool> Saviq: or e.g. to only add things to your home if you want this type of session
<Saviq> lool, I understand for conversion / existing users it's an issue, just not sure solving it with an upstart job being run on every session start is the right thing...
<Saviq> aanyway
<lool> Saviq: well the right thing would be like xorg -configure
<Saviq> we can start it way sooner
<lool> Saviq: do NOT require an account
<Saviq> lool, +1
<lool> Saviq: but in terms of our current real life processes, it's going to be more painful to deal with /etc/skel
<pstolowski> Saviq, hey! clicking any of the 'search in...' results in Home (which performs a new search immediately) messes dash up a bit (there is an empty space at the top); any idea what may be causing this?
<ogra_> Saviq, /etc/skel is copied at user creation ... which happens during image build ...
<pstolowski> Saviq, and swiping up/down fixes it
<Saviq> pstolowski, any example? I just clicked "see more" and it looks fine
<Saviq> ogra_, before all the packages are installed?
<ogra_> no after
<tvoss> lool, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-mir/oom_adjust/+merge/191123
<pstolowski> Saviq, type 'pol', select 'ask ubuntu' icon in Search In
<ogra_> Saviq, if you run the image on a device without telephony (trablet) you dont want an account to be set up
<pstolowski> Saviq, thostr_ let me know about this issue, and I can reproduce
<lool> tvoss: ut's in asks with a different version?
<tvoss> lool, ack, see my last comment on the ricmm's mp
<tvoss> taking over to ensure it's landing on trunk early today
<Saviq> pstolowski, looks fine here :/
<Saviq> pstolowski, thostr_, file a bug please
<tvoss> ogra_, testing the remaining packaging changes locally now
<tvoss> ogra_, for location service
<ogra_> tvoss, thanks !
<lool> tvoss: also -1000:1000
<tvoss> lool, just look at the mp :) all encoded and documented
<tvoss> ogra_, ack
<Saviq> ogra_, ok, so "start on startup"?
<lool> tvoss: ah right, score_adj, not adj
<lool> tvoss: it looks good
<lool> tvoss: does this supersede the ricmm thing?
<tvoss> lool, yup
<ogra_> Saviq, no
<Saviq> ok /me leaves it be
<tvoss> lool, I always try score_adj before adj as per deprecation of oom_adj for post 2.6.x kernels
<ogra_> Saviq, it would be start in desktop-start or some such.  "startup" is a system event
<Saviq> ogra_, pushed
<ogra_> thx !
<ogra_> Saviq, err, i dont think there is a "started" emitted
<Saviq> ogra_, craps
<ogra_> "start on desktop-start"
<Saviq> ogra_, fixed
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, sorry about that
<ogra_> thanks
<ogra_> we'll see if it still works :)
<abhishek> I have downloaded "saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip". How to flash this ubuntu image on Android board
<abhishek> I am reading http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2405815 ....
<abhishek> Can you please let me know how to flash the Utouch image on Android board
<abhishek> saviq: can you please help me
<popey> abhishek: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install has a section on manually installing
<lool> popey: I tried removing the HUD pieces in dropping-letters, and it worked
<lool> popey: Where is the QML module in question?
<tvoss> ogra_, didrocks https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/refactor-packaging/+merge/189878
<tvoss> didrocks, would be great if I could get your review, too, on: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/refactor-packaging/+merge/189878
<ogra_> lool, could it be that this is one of the packages still using hud1.0 ?
<popey> lool: nice one... probably ogra_
<ogra_> tvoss, its already on the spreadsheet
<tvoss> ogra_, ack ..
<popey> lool: which qml module?
<didrocks> tvoss: checking :)
<lool> popey: Ubuntu.HUD
<popey> pass
<lool> libhud-qt1
<lool> qtdeclarative5-hud1.0
<lool> popey: share-app
<lool> popey: share-app is what was pulling thisin
<lool> Cool, at least wasn't core app
<popey> ah
<didrocks> tvoss: added somme comments
<lool> so now the question, is hud part of our platform
<lool> I'd say yes
<tvoss> lool, +1, at least as it is right now
<abhishek> popey: I ran the command phablet-flash cdimage-touch --device-path saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<lool> tvoss: ok
<abhishek> commad fails with: INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as msm8960
<abhishek> ERROR:phablet-flash:Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<abhishek> popey: can you please let me know
<popey> abhishek: that wont work
<abhishek> popey: some different procedure is written at "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2405815"
<popey> 10:15:09 < popey> abhishek: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install has a section on manually installing
<popey> note I said "manual installing"
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: hi, any idea why phablet-flash ubuntu-system is failing with today's image on my maguro with this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6239779/ ?
<abhishek> popey: I have IFC6410 board
<abhishek> popey: I want to build Ubuntu touch for this board
<popey> abhishek: yes, i understand that
<abhishek> popey: I have Android source for this board ....
<abhishek> popey: What steps do I need to follow ....I am totally confused
<abhishek> popey: to get the hands on building ubuntu touch ..I have downloaded yuga source code
<abhishek> popey: and start compiling .....but I am facing numerous compilation issues ..and I am not able to compile
<popey> abhishek: I am not an expert at porting, sorry
<popey> abhishek: now is probably a bad time to get time from people as we have a release in 2 days
<popey> abhishek: maybe put it on hold and come back next week when things are a little calmer?
 * popey pops out to get milk - no tea makes popey a sad boy
<abhishek> popey: ok .....can you please answer me one question
<abhishek> while building yuga source code, my compilation stops at qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped
<abhishek> make[4]: *** [scripts/mod/empty.o] Error 139
<abhishek> popey: can you please let me know how to resolve this
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: gusch: hi, any idea why phablet-flash ubuntu-system is failing with today's image on my maguro with this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6239779/ ? does it work for you ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: no idea, but "sudo phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed" worked for me in the morning
<nerochiaro> gusch: as root =
<nerochiaro> ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: no idea, haven’t flashed today
<gusch> nerochiaro: yes- with that arguments, sudo is needed
<gusch> nerochiaro: and flashing takes a bit longer
<nerochiaro> gusch: interesting, why is it needed ?
<cwayne> it shouldn't be
<gusch> nerochiaro: I think it's using fastboot, that needs to run as root - but for details ask sergiusens
<popey> abhishek: as I said, I am not an expert at this
<abhishek> popey: ok
<nerochiaro> gusch: i did, but he's gone for today i think. i'll try the one you said, let's see how it goes
<abhishek> popey: sry for that ....I am stuck and not able to find solution.
<tvoss> didrocks, updated
<tvoss> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/refactor-packaging/+merge/189878
<didrocks> ogra_: you take care of the seed side?
<ogra_> didrocks, dropping the examples ?` yeah
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> tvoss: should I top-approve or you want on more feedback?
<tvoss> didrocks, I think we are good
<didrocks> done
<tvoss> didrocks, thx
<davmor2> Morning all
<didrocks> yw
<cwayne> mornin davmor2
<davmor2> cwayne: is it not like 2 am there?
<cwayne> davmor2: lol its 6
<Aaron1011> Hello. I'm having a problem running the phablet-dev-bootstrap command
<Aaron1011> It fails with an error about a missing GPG public key when downloading the Repo toll
<Aaron1011> tool^^
<Aaron1011> Here is the error I
<Aaron1011> 'm getting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6239906/
<Aaron1011> Never mind
<Aaron1011> I fixed it by downloading the newer repo launcher, which installed the proper GPG keys
<deedend> hi
<deedend> anyone have useed ubuntu otuch on Galaxy Nexus and can report the battery situation or most annoying issues?
<tvoss> Saviq, didrocks https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity8/add_post_inst_script_to_gain_cap_sys_resource/+merge/191144
<sergiusens> gusch, nerochiaro it's been a busted usb/adb on the host side when it happened to ogra and om26er ; although this error message is new to me
<sergiusens> no need for root
<tvoss> ogra_, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/refactor-packaging/+merge/189878
<Saviq> asac, tvoss, the UITK suite doesn't complete, feels like it's because of the slowdown, the fix for which has not landed yet
<tvoss> Saviq, ack ... I will see that I try with kevin's performance fix
<tvoss> Saviq, need to reflash though :) I have a tendency of spamming my installation
<didrocks> Saviq: tvoss: another fix not in mir trunk? (we are trying to land mir trunk)
<tvoss> didrocks, let me check please
<Saviq> didrocks, it's in trunk, but not released yet
<Saviq> AFAIK
<asac> Saviq: feels like?
<asac> :)
<ogra_> didrocks, the above is for droppign swap too
<Saviq> asac, what else can I say - that's what happens - at some point the suite just stops
<asac> Saviq: so its a timeout issue?
<Saviq> asac, and unity8 is slow to the extent of being unusable
<asac> Saviq: e.g. we have a "whole suite must not run longer than N minutes"?
<Saviq> asac, no, the suite just dies
<didrocks> Saviq: unity8 trunk or mir trunk?
<asac> Saviq: but if we run them one by one its working
<Saviq> didrocks, mir
<ogra_> didrocks, libpcap needs to be used to make unity8 allowed to adjust the oom_adj value
<asac> Mirv: can you confirm that the uitoolkit suite succeeds if you run every test one by one during ONE boot?
<Saviq> asac, yeah, that's exactly why I'm saying it's the slowdown's fault
<didrocks> Mirv: did you have any issue with latest mir running the whole ui-toolkit test suite? ^
<asac> Saviq: so the slowdown gets worse the longer the autopilot process runs?
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, I'm fine with it (+1), didn't top-approve
<ogra_> ok
<asac> Saviq: iow, restarting autopilot will make slowdown less bad?
<asac> sounds weird
<Mirv> asac: no, for me it does not get to the end also individually, at least without utah trick. it gets quite near to the end, though, and then I've run the remaining tests on the next boot.
<asac> but guess thats the symptoms
<Saviq> asac, I guess it's just about restarting the app quickly
<asac> didrocks: do we have the performance fixes by tvoss and friends staged in daily-build yet?
<Mirv> didrocks: I've had a problem both before and now. with the new mir the test results seem somewhat better with ui toolkit with my method.
<asac> didrocks: would be nice to get Saviq an early glance at those bits for testing things before
<didrocks> asac: it's in, and that's what Mirv is using right now for his tests
<Saviq> asac, maybe the autopilot shutdown / startup is long enough that it lets the whole thing settle
<didrocks> I confirm as well that after 1h, unity8 is slow in scrolling
<Saviq> didrocks, 1hr?!
<tvoss> didrocks, with kdub's performance fixes?
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm talking 3 mins
<didrocks> tvoss: right
<Saviq> didrocks, within a single ap run for UITK it slowed down to being unusable
<didrocks> I'm unsure it's Mir or qml/unity8 TBH
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I didn't run it, only Mirv ran it. I'm just talking about using it
<tvoss> didrocks, could still be the upstart mem leak, too
<didrocks> tvoss: no mem leak
<didrocks> 500Mb
<didrocks> and CPU idling
<didrocks> so, not the case of unity8 getting to 1G
<tvoss> didrocks, ack, that's mako or maguro?
<didrocks> mako
<didrocks> so Mirv, on the test suite, running all ubuntu ui toolkit AP tests still hangs?
 * didrocks can try
<didrocks> (sorry seb for settings :p)
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: flashing with the proposed channel worked fine, so i think the cause was not a busted usb
<Mirv> didrocks: for me, yes always since mir-by-default. I've not tried utah tricks and such, but a simple phablet-test-run ubuntuuitoolkit
<Mirv> didrocks: to get results of the individual tests, I run them separately
<tvoss> Mirv, and you are running with kdub's performance fix right now?
<Mirv> didrocks: the general feeling is that the 2-3 fps, killing of processes is all connected
<didrocks> tvoss: he is
<Mirv> tvoss: yes. now the performance is great at worst, but autopilot ubuntuuitoolkit gets it down to 2-3fps eventually, processes get killed and the device reboots (that's also with the older mir, but without the great performance in the beginning)
<oSoMoN> jibel: I spent some time on this mediaplayer crash but haven’t made much progress, I’m gonna need help from someone who knows the multimedia stack
<Mirv> s/worst/first/, heh
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, let me check
 * tvoss has got an idea ... 
<Mirv> didrocks: I have now all AP suites tested with the perf-fixed Mir, and I'm getting no regressions from #97 image tests (with reboots in between, executing whole test suites except for ui toolkit and unity8).
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> tvoss: Saviq: FYI, just reproduced it
<asac> Mirv: when do you go off today?
<didrocks> Mirv: so, you're good to publish them?
<Mirv> some like music-app, clock-app are at least better than in #97 dashboard
<Mirv> asac: I've 9h full in 2h
<tvoss> didrocks, ack, see #ubuntu-mir
<Mirv> didrocks: I would be, yes, if it's ok to do publishes. there are cu2d runs ongoing, but I stopped platform + unity8 from doing rebuilds before they started.
<didrocks> Mirv: please publish now and ping the release team :)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I saw that! Big thanks :)
<asac> Mirv: ok, enjoy your vacation in case we dont speak (i think i got:)
<asac> ignore the ()
<Mirv> asac: thanks
<abhishek> didrocks: I have IFC6410 board with Android. I have source code of Android running on this board.
<abhishek> didrocks: I want to run Ubuntu on this board. Can you please let me know how to proceed ?
<abhishek> didrocks: can you please help me
<Mirv> didrocks: what about unity-system-compositor / desktop, should that be quickly smoke tested and published as well?
<didrocks> Mirv: if you can just enable it, ensure the session start and exits, it will be fine
<Mirv> didrocks: I'll do that
<didrocks> abhishek: not really sure I can help you, there is the porting guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<didrocks> thanks!
<abhishek> didrocks: ok ....this porting guide is for the devices which are in CyanogenMod. My device is not supported there.
<didrocks> abhishek: I think dholbach may be able to help, I don't have more clue TBH
<dholbach> didrocks, no I'm afraid not :/
<abhishek> didrocks: Ok ...thanks ...I'll try to contact dholbach
<abhishek> dholbach: :(
<dholbach> didrocks, I never ported Touch to any device :/
<abhishek> no body is there to help me
<Mirv> didrocks: Mir continues to run on desktop as well, see packaging acks on desktop channel
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, so stable broke?
<didrocks> Mirv: \o/ please publish now (+1 on all)
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: i had that error with stable "phablet-flash ubuntu-system"
<didrocks> /dev/loop0 on / type ext2 (rw,relatime,errors=continue)
<didrocks> ogra_: do we know why? ^
<didrocks> (ext2)
<didrocks> tvoss is trying to setcap
<Mirv> yes
<xnox> didrocks: it's read-only, thus a "recovery" journal features of ext4 are pointless and waste of space.
<xnox> didrocks: also i think we only have mkfs.ext2 in recovery when we generate that upon flashing the device.
<xnox> didrocks: same reasons /boot is usually ext2 even today.
<didrocks> tvoss: here is your explanation ^
<tvoss> xnox, how can we do setcap then?
<xnox> tvoss: which capabilities are you after? it's read-only, and quite of few things are bind-mounted to a writable partition, which i can't remember is on what file-system (maybe even ext4)
<Saviq> Mirv, btw, unity8 tests in trunk should be good, too
<xnox> let me boot my grouper tablet.
<didrocks> Saviq: sil2100 is handling it right *now* :)
<tvoss> xnox, I need to give CAP_SYS_RESOURCE to unity8
<tvoss> xnox, via setcap in a postinst script
<xnox> tvoss: that really will not work, given that we package rootfs in a tarball (which doesn't preserve capabilities) and then transfer the tarball in zip, and unpack it.
<xnox> tvoss: i think you need to talk to stgraber w.r.t. to how to transfer those capabilities.
<xnox> tvoss: with system-image updates.
<tvoss> xnox, can we issue the respective call from an upstart script then?
<tvoss> stgraber, ping
<xnox> tvoss: you can add system level job (not user-job) that will run as root....... but i'd rather it be done once on image deploy.
<tvoss> xnox, okay, do we have an example how to do that?
<sil2100> ;)
<xnox> tvoss: also CAP_SYS_RESOURCE lists many things that it grants http://linux.die.net/man/7/capabilities
<xnox> tvoss: and not sure from what kernel levels it's available.
<xnox> tvoss: what are you specifically after ?
<sil2100> Saviq: I ran AP trunk without the last commit in the morning and I got 2 failures, all others were green - so it's really looking nice
<xnox> tvoss: upstart has native support for oom score http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#oom-score
<xnox> tvoss: so if you are after that you can simply adjust that in the upstart job.
<xnox> (system level, not user level)
<tvoss> xnox, discussion is summarized here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1238691
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238691 in Unity 8 "Unity8 needs to have CAP_SYS_RESOURCE set to be able to adjust oom[_score]_adj for lifecycle mgmt" [High,Triaged]
<xnox> tvoss: right I see.
<xnox> jdstrand: ^ unity8 user binary wants CAP_SYS_RESOURCE and/or other ways of controlling oom_score_adj. system-level upstart has oom_score support, but not sure how best to manage that resource.
<xnox> tvoss: i think you want stgraber / jdstrand, I'm not the best person to figure out how to manage capabilities on ro system images.
<JamesTait> Good day all; happy Ada Lovelace Day! :-D
<xnox> tvoss: oh, i see approval from mdeslaur. Chat with stgraber how we can get setcap to unity8 on the ro system image.
<tvoss> JamesTait, happy Ada Lovelace day
<tvoss> lool, can you help here? ^
<ogra_> didrocks, no, we dont, thats a question for stgraber (who is travelling afaik)
<sergiusens> is anyone aware of this: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >'
<sergiusens>   what():  buffer allocation failed
<sergiusens> I see that in the unity8 logs on my maguro
<sergiusens> well, on the QA maguro logs
<tvoss> sergiusens, we had that before ...
<tvoss> alan_g, ^
<tvoss> alan_g, speaking of gut feeling: I think we never free the surfaces
<sergiusens> tvoss, that can explain why it gets slow after opening and closing apps all the time
<alan_g> tvoss: Gut feel isn't enugh
<alan_g> "buffer allocation failed" does sound like resource exhaustion - which would be a consequence though.
<alan_g> sergiusens: recently racarr changed mir::shell::Surface so that it continues to hang onto resources until it is deleted. Could something in unity be holding onto these?
<tvoss> Saviq, greyback ^
<sergiusens> alan_g, I'm not familiar with either codebase to give a straight answer there
<alan_g> In any case I'm hacking some reporting code into Mir so that we can test tvoss's "gut feel"
<ogra_> Saviq, hmm was https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/ap_launch_unity_with_upstart/+merge/190886 the MP that was merged ? didnt you want to add the SIGSTOP handler to the upstart job ? (i dont see "expect stop" in there
<ogra_> )
<Saviq> ogra_, we don't have it yet
<Saviq> ogra_, sil2100, didrocks we can't do SIGSTOP yet, Mir doesn't expose it for us yet
<Saviq> but guys it's not critical if we don't get it yet
<sil2100> Saviq: so are we cool as we are right now in trunk?
<Saviq> sil2100, yes
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks, we can release
<sil2100> Saviq, ogra_, didrocks: ok, then I test what we have now
<Saviq> sil2100, clear /var/crash please
<didrocks> sil2100: keep me posted ;)
<didrocks> yeah to see if we have more crashes
<Saviq> sil2100, and in case you get something other than maliit, please let me know
<Saviq> didrocks, we'll have maliit aborts on startup for sure - when mir isn't ready yet
<Saviq> didrocks, but that's ok, it gets restarted straight away and works then
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, but it restart?
<didrocks> ok :)
<Saviq> sil2100, you take unity-notifications too?
<didrocks> + ubuntu-touch-session (but I guess it's just to drop the upstart file)
<Saviq> ogra_, can ew please merge the ubuntu-touch-session unity8.conf drop?
<Saviq> didrocks, that's not merged yet
<sil2100> Saviq: I have a .deb from ogra_ with that
<Saviq> ok
<ogra_> Saviq, waiting for sil2100's feedback
<Saviq> k
<lool> tvoss: what was it that I could help with/
<tvoss> lool, we found an issue with setcap in a postinst script here https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity8/add_post_inst_script_to_gain_cap_sys_resource/+merge/191144
<tvoss> lool, so ro system images and ext2 -> no setcap :/
<tvoss> xnox, pointed direction stgraber but I wondered if you could probably help
<lool> oh no
<sil2100> Saviq: hi!
<lool> tvoss: yeah this is a pretty bad approach I fear
<sil2100> Saviq: so, I ran unity8 AP testing on the latest unity8
<sil2100> Saviq: and I got 2 failures: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6240267/
<sil2100> Saviq: last time when I ran without the last commit, I also got 2 failures but different ones
<tvoss> lool, bad approach as in?
<lool> tvoss: multiple things
<lool> tvoss: relying on fs attributes by default; we let people use them, but usually packages dont make assumptions on them
<sil2100> Saviq: any idea what might be the case here? I can provide the actual test results if those are not known failures
<lool> tvoss: second, this changes the unity8 binary after installation
<lool> but md5sum doesn't change
<lool> I am not even sure our system-image diff can transport that delta
<tvoss> lool, so what is the preferred way of using setcap then?
<lool> we transport attr updates and ownership/group updates, but not sure about xattr
<tvoss> mdeslaur, might be of interest to you
<lool> tvoss: I think we should do it at runtime
<tvoss> lool, by an upstart script?
<lool> tvoss: I mean some kind of helper to gain us just this
<lool> e.g. /usr/sbin/gain-setcap, then sudo gain-setcap --user=phablet unity8
<lool> sorry, I mean gain-sys-resources
<tvoss> lool, why not just an upstart script?
<lool> tvoss: upstart script to set it on the file?  that still means requirement of a specific filesystem setup
<lool> tvoss: I was thinking we woudl grant it to the process when it starts
<lool> rather than encode that in the file
<mdeslaur> lool: it's the approach we use for other desktop software, such as gnome-keyring
<lool> indeed
<lool> I am a bit reluctant of us switching fs today...
<didrocks> tvoss: for next time on location-service, you should keep it as UNRELEASED rather than saucy in the changelog (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#I.27m_bumping_the_upstream_version.2C_what_should_I_do.3F)
<tvoss> didrocks, sorry
<mdeslaur> lool: why do we need to switch fs?
<didrocks> tvoss: no worry :)
<lool> mdeslaur: we use ext2 without xattr
<lool> I mean changing the fs setup
<mdeslaur> lool: oh, hrm...yeah
<mdeslaur> this was the short term approach...the long term approach would be to have a root-running helper much like rtkit
<lool> mdeslaur: exactly
<tvoss> lool, mdeslaur so what do we do next?
<lool> I'm trying to think of a good location where we could have it with the setcap bit
<lool> mdeslaur, tvoss: So how about an upstart job that mkdir /run/unity-setcap/, then copies unity8 there, setcaps it, then we prefer this one over /usr/bin/ one in upstart session job?
<tvoss> lool, don't have a strong opinion as long as unity8 has get CAP_SYS_RESOURCE
<tvoss> Saviq, ^, thoughts?
<lool> we need setcap on the image
<lool> tvoss: I've confirmed that setcap works there
<tvoss> lool, ack
<mdeslaur> lool: it's kind of ugly, but at this stage, I guess it's acceptable as a workaround :P
<lool> mdeslaur: can you think of something less ugly?
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# apt-cache rdepends libubuntu-location-service-dev
<ogra_> libubuntu-location-service-dev
<ogra_> Reverse Depends:
<ogra_>   ubuntu-location-service-doc
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> tvoss, ^^^
<mdeslaur> lool: not at the moment, no...
<mdeslaur> lool: I think it's the best idea for now
<lool> mdeslaur: I wanted to do something that will work on non-touch and with a fs that has xattr
<lool> ok
<Saviq> lool, we already have a BINARY that's used in unity8.conf
<Saviq> lool, so if we check in the script that /run/blah/unity8 exists, we can set that BINARY to that by default instead
<ogra_> tvoss, thats still all messed up ubuntu-location-service-doc depends on libubuntu-location-service-dev (if thats documentation  it shouldnt pull in dev libs)
<lool> Saviq: who sets BINARY?
<lool> Saviq: is that for testing?
<xnox> tvoss: usually -dev package includes documentation, or recommends/suggests -doc.
<Saviq> lool, yes
<ogra_> xnox, its the pother way around here
<xnox> tvoss: -doc should typically not depend on stuff (apart from like yelp / www-browser and the like)
<Saviq> lool, it's "unity8" by default, but autopilot sets that when it wants to run a local copy
<xnox> tvoss: e.g. for the case i install all -doc packages and open up /usr/share/doc/ via apache2
<Saviq> i.e. not installed one
<lool> Saviq: I'm not really sure we need to fiddle with this; we should just default to /run/xyz/unity8 instead of unity8 (from usr/bin)
<mdeslaur> lool: is there anywhere in /var that is rw with xattrs?
<ogra_> dpkg: error processing ubuntu-location-service-bin_0.0.2+13.10.20131015-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb (--install):
<ogra_>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man2/ubuntu-location-service.2.gz', which is also in package ubuntu-location-service-examples:armhf 0.0.2+13.10.20131015-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> tvoss, ^^^^
<lool> mdeslaur: a bunch
<ogra_> thats broken as well
<lool> mdeslaur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6240327/
<lool> mdeslaur: and we could also add a new one
<lool> mdeslaur: but it is so much work
<Saviq> lool, sure, default to /run/xyz/unity8, fall back to /usr/bin/unity8 and BINARY overrides both
<lool> mdeslaur: and it's just for a workaround
<mdeslaur> lool: yeah
<Saviq> lool, what would copy the bin to /run?
<lool> Saviq: upstart job
<lool> I'm trying to write one
<mdeslaur> lool: I'm curious, was ext2 because of the android recovery tools and all that?
<Saviq> lool, a system one, right?
<lool> Saviq: yes
<lool> mdeslaur: no idea
<lool> mdeslaur: It might be bogus
<Saviq> tvoss, /me rejects your postinst
<tvoss> Saviq, ack
<lool> mdeslaur: I think it's because we only needed read-only
<mdeslaur> lool: please add a comment to the upstart job that it's an ugly hack workaround so people don,t think we've engineered this on purpose :)
<lool> mdeslaur: but I would htink ext4 would still be better?
<lool> mdeslaur: yeah
<mdeslaur> hehe :)
<Saviq> lool, /run/what/unity8 then?
<lool> Saviq: you want to do it?
<Saviq> lool, I'm doing the unity8 part
<lool> Saviq: /run/unity8-setcap/unity8
<Saviq> k
<ogra_> tvoss, commented at https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/refactor-packaging/+merge/189878 and set it back to "needs review", please fix
<lool> Saviq: well that should all go in unity8 IMO
<tvoss> didrocks, #97 will have the performance fix?
<lool> Saviq: no need to split hairs
<Saviq> lool, it could, true, I can do
<dbarth> speaking of unity8, will there be a last update before the 1.0 image gets released?
<dbarth> i'd love to get the fix for the facebook launcher on the home screen
<tvoss> ogra_, xnox so dev recommends doc?
<tvoss> ogra_, nox it's okay if doc recommends -examples?
<lool> Saviq: ok, I've also started one, we can mix and match when we're done  ;-)
<xnox> tvoss: yes, dev can recommend or suggest doc, but doesn't have to. (optional)
<Saviq> lool, yup
<xnox> tvoss: doc recommending -examples is also very legit.
<ogra_> tvoss, -doc depends on -dev currently
<ogra_> tvoss, that needs to go
<ogra_> -dev can recommend -doc indeed
<tvoss> ogra_, got it, just asking
<Saviq> ogra_, FYI, startup and session-end are User Events
<ogra_> startup is also a system event
<ogra_> (the first one init emits)
<lool> dbarth: which rev was that merged in?
<lool> dbarth: 411.3.3?
<lool>       s/facebook/gmail/
<lool> hmm n
<ogra_> dbarth, did you add it to the spreadsheet ?
<lool> he had it a while ago I think
 * ogra_ doesnt see it anywhere 
<lool> facebook starts empty here
<Saviq> ogra_, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#ubuntu-well-known-events-ubuntu-specific
<ogra_>   5  | startup(7)                   |  S   |  I   | Boot                       |  J |
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: hey !!
<pkunal-parmar> Hi
<ogra_> ah, there is another table :P
<ogra_> blind me
<ogra_> Saviq, yeah, you are right, startup would work too
<tvoss> asac, ping
<lool> Saviq: testing the change here
<Saviq> lool, "the change"?
<lool> Saviq: got the boot part done, testing unity8 upstart job now, but it's not landed
<ogra_> Saviq, there are some jobs we want to have executred before unity8 starts though ... they use startup ...
<lool> Saviq: I mean the setcap stuff
<Saviq> lool, mine looks like so http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6240377/
<dbarth> Saviq: you ok to have a new release of unity8? ie i can add it to the spreadsheet, but under your control
<ogra_> Saviq, like logrotate and the xdg-dir env vars setup
<Saviq> dbarth, it's happening right now
<dbarth> Saviq: ah sweet :)
<dbarth> thanks
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, sure, and ofono-setup could be one of those, no?
<ogra_> Saviq, so i think desktop-start is the best event foir us (like discussed before)
<Saviq> ogra_, sure, I'm ok with that
<ogra_> Saviq, even ofono writes logs
<Saviq> ogra_, right
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, I'm good
<lool> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6240389/
<ogra_> you want logrotate to be done befoire you write to the logfile :)
<cyphermox> morning!
<ogra_> cyphermox, thats so long ago already
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> (morning ... )
<cyphermox> hehe :)
<cyphermox> it's always morning somewhere
 * ogra_ does another reboot ... one of these days pulseaudio will just work on my precise desktop ... i'm sure
<cyphermox> (just like it's always beer oclock elsewhere ;)
<lool> Saviq: /proc/self/fd/9: 6: exec: /run/unity8-setcap/unity8: Permission denied^M
<Saviq> lool, wonder if /run is mounted noexec...
<Saviq> lool, of course it is
<lool> Saviq: yeah  :-/
<lool> sucks to be us
<Saviq> indeed
<davmor2> ogra_: shame on you tis always Morning on the T'interwebz
<Saviq> lool, I'll let you find another way then
 * Saviq is logging out from that  for now
<lool> not quite sure what to do that isn't touch specific
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: so, due to bug #1230091, no one can implement out of process user prompting. that means online accounts and location have no prompting
<ubot5> bug 1230091 in unity-mir "[feature] Window reparenting (required for appstore app trust model)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1230091
<ogra_> davmor2, heh
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: the problem is, several apps were let in to the appstore in the previous months in anticipation that it would be there
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: hrm, that's unfortunate. Should be in the release notes I guess.
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: it is
<tvoss> jdstrand, on the radar for immediately after v1
<jdstrand> tvoss: yes
<jdstrand> tvoss: thanks :)
<ogra_> oh, finally, sound again
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: at the time those apps were let in, the accounts policy group was considered 'common'. as a result of this bug, it is considered 'reserved'
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: people like mhall119 are performing updates for their apps, but they are being blocked because they are using a now reserved policy group
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: and I'm not sure how to proceed. a hard line approach would be to rewrite the app. perhaps a more reasonable approach is to grandfather in those that were already allowed, but don't allow any new apps
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: thoughts?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: any reason why we don't just continue having it as "common"?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: if it's going to get implemented soon, I don't see an issue...
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: we did that with location. however, it was deemed that accounts was too sensitive
<asac> tvoss: ?
<lool> stgraber: around?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: another consideration is when it is implemented, it is almost certainly going to be part of the 1.1 policy for ubuntu-framework-1404
<tvoss> asac, ?
<lool> stgraber: we'd like to setcap unity8 with some flags; ext2 doesn't support this; should be bind-mount this specific executable and then setcap it on boot?
<ogra_> questionable day today ?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: ok, so switch it to reserved, and grandfather in the apps that already use it I guess
<lool> stgraber: will it be updated on upgrades if I have it as "temporary transition" in writable-paths?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: kicking the apps out basically means they can't get back in at the moment...I think that would be a letdown to the developers who made it all the way in :P
<stgraber> lool: it won't be updated on updates and you're assuming that /userdata is ext4 which you can't rely on either
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: (it is already reserved btw)
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: yes, I think that is the only way to proceed
<lool> stgraber: we cant but it is right now
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: thanks
<lool> stgraber: we seem to assume this for desktop installs with gnome-keyring
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: yw
<lool> stgraber: which has a setcap in postinst
<lool> stgraber: I looked for other fses that would exist on desktop, found /run but it's noexec
<lool> stgraber: we could mount a tmpfs /just for this/ but seems ugly, and wouldn't work on desktop
<ogra_> lool, create something like /dev/.pcap/ ?
<ogra_> ah, wait
<lool> urgh /dev
<tvoss> greyback, updated https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-mir/oom_adjust/+merge/191123
<greyback> tvoss: thanks
<ogra_> lool, well, thats what initrd, bootchart and other bits do that need to keep stuff from the initrd boot
<stgraber> lool: so yeah you could have an init script mount a tmpfs somewhere and then copy the binary and use setcap on it but that's a giant hack...
<ogra_> or at least did in the past
<lool> stgraber: exactly
<ogra_> yeah, it isnt beauty indeed :)
<ogra_> but would be a quick workaround one day before release
<lool> stgraber: is there a combo in writable-paths that gives me a tmpfs *and* contents updated on upgrades?
<tvoss> ogra_, updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/refactor-packaging/+merge/189878
<ogra_> tvoss, thanks, looking
<stgraber> lool: nope
<ogra_> tvoss, and the duplicated manpage too please :)
<mdeslaur> is there a prize for whoever comes up with the ugliest hack? :)
<ogra_> tvoss, oops, sorry, wrong glasses :P
<ogra_> didrocks, ^^^ can you trigger a new build of https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/refactor-packaging/+merge/189878 ?
<stgraber> lool: on the long term what we should really do is have ext4 in the recovery environment so we can have the loopback image be an ext4 partition (only used ext2 because I didn't have a choice) then figure out a way to store fs caps in a tarball (which AFAIK isn't possible without patching tar)
<stgraber> that or figure out a way not to use caps :)
<lool> stgraber: so ext2 was due to android limitations there?
<lool> stgraber: there are other tar implementations that might be able to transport
<mdeslaur> stgraber: long term, it should use a helper daemon, not have unity privileged
<stgraber> ext2 was due to not having mkfs.ext4 in Android's recovery
<stgraber> mdeslaur: that works too :)
<lool> Schilling's star!  :-)
<lool> mdeslaur, stgraber: Any opinion on where I should mount the tmpfs?
<lool> /run/unity8-setcap ok?
<ogra_> doesnt that inherit from /run ?
<ogra_> (noexec)
<lool> nah
<mdeslaur> lool: I would prefer somewhere in /var that's isn't user-writable
<stgraber> lool: somewhere under /run should be fine, just be very very sure you don't mess up the permissions
<stgraber> mdeslaur: /run isn't user-writable and the copy will need to happen at every boot (since it's a tmpfs), so why not /run?
<lool> stgraber: hmm tring to make things less complex, if I ship an empty dir in /var/lib/unity8, is that ok?
<lool> well ok, I dont want to argue, you two just tell me  :-)
<lool> either is fine with me
<mdeslaur> stgraber: oh! whoops, I thought it was
<mdeslaur> lool: /run is fine, ENEEDCOFFEE
<stgraber> mdeslaur: we'd be in a whole lot of trouble if /run was user writable ;)
<stgraber> mdeslaur: /run/user is a whole other thing though
<mdeslaur> stgraber: yes, was confusing with $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<stgraber> lool: so yeah, upstart job that's "start on starting whatever" checks if unity8 was already copied over, if not, creates the path, mounts a tmpfs with the right flags, copies the binary over and does setcap
<stgraber> lool: (do we even have setcap on the phone?)
<lool> stgraber: yeah, I had: 14:49 < lool> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6240389/
<lool> stgraber: we dont have setcap
<lool> stgraber: need to depend on it
 * stgraber runs away and pretends he never heard of that hack
<jdstrand> mhall119: you asked about uReadIt-- but I don't see an update that needs review
<lool> Saviq: file:///build/buildd/unity8-7.82+13.10.20131011.2/Shell.qml: File not found ^M
<lool> f7fc98d7d845f85044733a943f7dffec  /run/unity8-setcap/unity8
<lool> f7fc98d7d845f85044733a943f7dffec  /usr/bin/unity8
<lool> Saviq: looks like unity8 doesn't like running with a different path?
<mhall119> jdstrand: dholbach and beuno approved it yesterday
<jdstrand> oh, interesting
<tvoss> popey, any update on the failing tests?
<popey> tvoss: looking for balloons
<popey> tvoss: so no.
<popey> tvoss: plars i see you're looking at music-app tests?
<ogra_> wow, thats gross
<tvoss> ogra_, ?
<ogra_> tvoss, lool's hack
 * ogra_ is happy it does have lics name and not his ... 
<ogra_> *loics
<ogra_> usually its me doing such evil stuff :)
<mdeslaur> lol
 * lool wishes he had options
<ogra_> lool, you could have put someone else name in the changelog :)
<ogra_> "* this is a sponsoring upload for asac"
<ogra_> or some such ;)
<lool> you folks are missing on the last round of evil actually
 * popey afk
<nik90> dpm: alarm saving works
<nik90> :)
<nik90> popey ^^ :D
<nik90> just waiting on EDS to updated in the next phone image
<nik90> charles: What else are we waiting on your MP for alarms notification? https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1233176/+merge/190009
<mhall119> jdstrand: I talked dholbach and beuno into approving it, since the existing version already used that policy group, but was broken due to depending on Friends 0.1
<jdstrand> mhall119: yes, I saw the discussion, which is why I discussed it just now with mdeslaur
<jdstrand> we came to the same conclusion
<mhall119> ok
<jdstrand> I just didn't see that someone else approved it
<jdstrand> (and was mildly surprised)
<didrocks> ogra_: re location-service: is not the version that was built before?
<ogra_> didrocks, no, its a rebuild, seems it happened automatically
<didrocks> ah, it's a new MP
<didrocks> ok doing it
<didrocks> (done)
<dpm> nik90, awesome! \o/
<nik90> dpm: the core apps ppa did not include the fix btw. I just downloaded the MP's armhf deb package
<dpm> nik90, the package was built from trunk. Which revision included the fix?
<nik90> dpm: ah..the fix was not yet merged to trunk...I should have mentioned that
<dbarth> tedg: ping?
<dpm> nik90, ah, of course, silly me, hadn't considered that
<dpm> sorry
<nik90> dpm: It was in a MP, and I wasnt sure how to get the deb package ... but then the jenkins bot was kind enough to create one :)
<dpm> nik90, oh, nice. Jenkins you rock! (sometimes :)
<nik90> dpm: hehe
<lool> Saviq, tvoss: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/unity8/unity8-setcap/+merge/191191
<Saviq> lool, it's nice that there's no need to modify unity8.conf for that :)
<lool> Saviq: yeah
<tedg> dbarth, pong
<dbarth> tedg: hey
<dbarth> tedg: so i've just found that youtube now wants to display its media content with an rtsp:// url
<dbarth> tedg: <grin> ;)
<dbarth> should that be converted into a video:/// url
<lool> no
<dbarth> by webbrowser-app for example? or be yet-another mime type to manage?
<lool> rtsp:// should be routed to mediaplayer-app, but not sure it supports it
<dbarth> how do we play videos on the dash right now?
<dbarth> it's all downloaded?
 * tedg isn't the guy to ask here, he's just the router
<lool> Not sure whether we generate video:/// or file:/// URLs from the start, but in the end mediaplayer-app gets told to open a file:///home/phablet/Videos/foo url
<lool> dbarth: the online ones are opened in webbrowser
<tedg> dbarth, So you're saying that we should route rtsp:/// to the video player, so that the webbrowser doesn't have to.
<lool> tedg: well I doubt it supports that though
<tedg> jhodapp, Do you support rtsp:// ?
<jhodapp> tedg, nope
<tedg> jhodapp, Tomorrow?
<tedg> :-)
<lool> lol
<jhodapp> tomorrow what?
<lool> jhodapp: rtsp support
<lool> jhodapp: and mms:// please
<jhodapp> lol, no way
<jhodapp> :)
<jhodapp> rtsp is a can of worms
<lool> jhodapp: throw in some rtmp
<lool> dbarth: isit rtsp or rtmp BTW?
<dbarth> jhodapp: but rtsp is what youtube gives us right now
<dbarth> do the test, go http://m.youtube.com/ and try to play a video
<tedg> jhodapp, Isn't there a GStreamer plugin for it?
<lool> dbarth: cant you set some profile to get http webm links?
<jhodapp> dbarth, youtube requires rtsp support is what you're saying?
<dbarth> earlier it was blocked I thought because of mediaplayer support, but now that it's active
<dbarth> i can see that the url doesn't get routed
<jhodapp> tedg, there is, and ideally it'd just work, but I've been told by experience GStreamer folks that it never just works
<dbarth> for a good reason though
<jhodapp> dbarth, it wasn't listed as a requirement
<jhodapp> dbarth, so it can be added for 14.04
<dbarth> lool: i could, or rather, i think i should if rtsp is not popular with jhodapp
<dbarth> ;)
<lool> dbarth: but rtsp really?
<lool> I've seen plenty of sites use rtmp recently
<Saviq> lool, it has one nasty sideeffect
<lool> rtsp has these complex firewall bypassing issues, while rtmp is more or less like http
<dbarth> i'll look deeper into it, and see also which user-agent to set in that regard
<jhodapp> lool, if you have specific uses for these, we should start capturing them as 14.04 requirements
<Saviq> lool, you can't apt-get upgrade unity8 :/
<lool> Saviq: correct
<Saviq> lool, we could add pre/post, but OTOH...
<lool> Saviq: you need to unmount /usr/bin/unity8 before you do
<Saviq> lool, yeah I know
<Saviq> lool, maybe unity8-setcap could have stop for that?
<lool> jhodapp: we were obviously kidding, not expecting you to add rtsp support on day of release
<Saviq> lool, so we could stop unity8-setcap and start unity8-setcap
<dbarth> jhodapp, lool: i'll investigate a bit more with various user-agents to see if i can convince this site into serving supported video formats instead
<lool> jhodapp: albeit if you could, that would be nice; you getting early to bed tonight?
<lool> jhodapp: ;-)
<lool> Saviq: the stop/start semantics are already quite fragile for this kind of boot-hook scripts; would rather not play with this
<Saviq> lool, there should be an upstart event for that :)
<jhodapp> lool, yeah :)
<Saviq> lool, ok, we'll just have to remember :/
<jhodapp> lool, I would like to get any features or enhancements recorded if you would
<lool> Saviq: good incentive to remove the hack  ;-)
<Saviq> lool, true
<Saviq> lool, merged
<nerochiaro> tvoss: you said yesterday that clipboard is not working with MIR and it's a known issue. Is there a bug number for it ?
<ogra_> tvoss, so now that we dont ship it anymore, should libubuntu-location-service-dev go into sdk-libs-dev ?
<lool> barry: hey
<barry> lool: hi
<lool> barry: some errors running autopkgtests
<lool> barry: do you have access to http://10.98.0.1:8080/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-system-image/ARCH=i386,label=adt/4/console ?
<barry> lool: i think i need to fire up my vpn
<lool> yes
<asac> anyone knows why youtube videos are always incompatible?
<asac> or at least most of them are not supported by my device
<barry> lool, cjwatson hmm, interesting.  i don't know why those fail, but i will look into it.  i'm also working on a fix for cjwatson's earlier observation bout /tmp  chmod'ing (which i know why that's happening - see discussion with myself and jdstrand over in #ubuntu-devel)
<asac> ... maybe thats a user agent string?
<asac> oSoMoN: ^^ ?
<lool> barry: discussing with yourself?
<barry> *between :)
<barry> or maybe, yeah actually ;)
<lool> I wonder who won the argument
<barry> lool: i did of course
<oSoMoN> asac: looking into it in a moment
<asac> oSoMoN: thx
<lool> barry: I guess you'll keep didrocks and I up-to-date on either ETA for fix or severity of the issue; we will assess next landings in a hangout in 75mn or so
<barry> lool: yep.  that's the q/a meeting?  i'll attend
<lool> barry: nah it's a conflicting one
<lool> barry: might be best if you cover the qa one
<barry> lool: ah okay ;)
<lool> barry: it's a ci/landing team standup
<lool> but given relesae approaching, I need to be there
<lool> or sleeping
<barry> lool: sleeping, haha!  np, i'll let you guys know
<lool> tedg: I'm sure you'd like to chat indicator-network
<dbarth> asac: i was just discussing that with lool and jhodapp
<lool> tedg: so yesterday while roaming I perceived this behavior
<lool> tedg: if you're near a wifi, but not connected to any, you can't turn off wifi from indicator; 3g doesn't come up
<tedg> No, really, I never want to chat indicator-network :-)
<asac> dbarth: ok half-line summary is?
<lool> tedg: if you connect to a wifi, you can turn off wifi and 3g comes up
<dbarth> asac: and yes, it's something our ua-overrides and mediaplayer-app ability to display rtsp
<lool> tedg: does that match what the code is meant to do and do you agree it's annoying and needs to be fixed?
<lool> dbarth: where did you saw the facebook fix is?
<dbarth> asac: will tweak things further, but probably it's a choice between a nice mobile UI vs getting an unsupported video stream url
<dbarth> lool: facebook fix for?
<lool> dbarth: facebook comes up empty
<dbarth> lool: we have a ua fix to get a better facebook as well, avoid blurry images
<tedg> lool, Seems odd, but I think that's probably a Network Manager issue more than an indicator-network one.  The enable/disable thing is probably ours and Wellark is fixing that.  But the no 3G probably isn't.  cyphermox might have an idea.
<dbarth> lool: youtube you mean?
<lool> dbarth: also 14:34 < dbarth> i'd love to get the fix for the facebook launcher on the home screen
<lool> dbarth: no facebook
<dbarth> lool: ah sorry; go to the home dash, click on facebook
<asac> dbarth: rtsp is what they send to iphone and android devices?
<dbarth> lool: with image 96 it still points to a /usr/share/application desktop file
<lool> dbarth: that gives me a blank webbrowser-app --webapp run
<dbarth> asac: right
<asac> dbarth: so how does rtsp with proxies etc. work? or is that optimized for direct IPs?
 * asac wonders if we have rtsp in the archive at all
<cyphermox> lool: but are you connected to 3G? is there enough signal to be connected and stuff?
<dbarth> lool: that gives me no application launch on image 96; if you get a blank window, it means that the unity8 fix does not work :/
<lool> cyphermox: Yes
<lool> cyphermox: and there's always 2g
<cyphermox> lool: I think you ought to file a bug and add syslog, the output of list-contexts and list-modems
<lool> tedg, cyphermox: But now that you bringit up, that reminds me of another annoying issue: how do I *remove* wifi networks I've connected to?
<cyphermox> lool: I don't understand.. if there's 2G, and you're not connected to wifi already, aren't you connect to 2G?
<tedg> lool, We just got design for it a week or so ago, and haven't had time to implement it.
<dbarth> asac: no real idea, except it's supposed to be a pain with network protections, yes
<lool> cyphermox: that's the thing
<ogra_> tvoss, one more issue with location service ... the bin package needs to be "Multi-arch: foreign" apparently
<lool> cyphermox: it lists all the wifis
<lool> cyphermox: doesn't attach to 2g
<lool> cyphermox: I wasn't with a computer to adb shell
<lool> but I could reproduce I guess
<dbarth> asac: but long story short; i will try to get something more compatible, while still being served a decent mobile UI
<cyphermox> lool: if you're not connected to wifi, you should be connected to 2g, regardless of what's showing in the indicator menu
<asac> dbarth: yeah. would be nice to get a nice bandaid that is safe to land tomorrow still
<pitti> fginther: hm, still here?
<cyphermox> the icon should be showing something to that effect
<asac> thanks
<cyphermox> lool: if not, then you are disconnected for whatever reason, and that's where the bug helps
<asac> dbarth: so whatewver is best by tomorrow lunch would be amazing. not 100% sure if it will still make the cut
<asac> but we want to try landing till last minute :)
<fginther> pitti, yes
<dbarth> ok, message received
<pitti> fginther: I got new tests, but https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/2449/console is really confusing -- it fails a test "test_click_new_message_button" which doesn't even exist any more
<lool> cyphermox, tedg: Where do I file this?
<pitti> fginther: that's from the original trunk branch (the tests which didn't really do much)
<cyphermox> file it against NM, and I'll reassign
<pitti> fginther: but I removed that as test_click_new_message_button() wasn't actually a test, just a helper function
<pitti> I have no idea why the toolbar actually fails, it works fine on my mako
<fginther> pitti, can you try merging to trunk and pushing the updated branch?
<pitti> fginther: done (that didn't touch any test, though)
<fginther> pitti, I'm in the middle of watching a phone, it's driving me crazy
<fginther> pitti, I'll take a closer look in a moment
<pitti> fginther: ah, sorry; we can continue tomorrow or so
<pitti> it's not *that* critical
<pitti> fginther: I guess I shouldn't be worried too much about "UNSTABLE" though, right? a lot of tests seem to fail on these
<pitti> I want my new ones to succeed, though
<pkunal-parmar> fginther, any chance we can get this merged  lp:~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/icons ⇒ lp:ubuntu-calendar-app
<pkunal-parmar> ?
<fginther> pkunal-parmar, looking
<pkunal-parmar> ok, thaks
<pkunal-parmar> thoose are just icons
<lool> dbarth: nevermind, fb was because of the bad wifi network I cant get rid off
<pitti> fginther: ah yes, earlier tests already failed with the exact same issue, so it's not related to my MP in particular
<fginther> pkunal-parmar, building
<pitti> seems people just approve landing anyway even with test failures :/
<fginther> pitti, ugh. I wonder if it's a test no-one cares about, should it be removed?
 * popey returns
<pitti> fginther: certainly not, that's testing the core functionality of the app (and it's working fine)
<pitti> fginther: that particular test_click_new_message_button() is bogus (I removed it in my MP, or rather, renamed it into a helper function), but the actual failure remains (toolbar doesn't come up)
<pitti> it just comes up in a different test now
<pitti> above just made me wonder why it runs the AP test from the archive instead of from the package in my branch
<fginther> pitti, toolbar, I remember a bug about that...
<fginther> pitti, it should be using your archive, let me take a look
<pitti> fginther: I run the tests like this: install image, make writable, reboot, install the packages (ui toolkit, ofono-phonesim, and the like), go to the branch's tests/autopilot, and do "autopilot run messaging_app"; is that much different from what the CI machinery does?
<pitti> all of that from an ssh session
<pitti> (as user phablet)
<fginther> piiramar, are you using the development image (with mir)?
<pitti> (as the adb terminal really sucks)
<davmor2> charles: Hey dude did you manage to get to the bottom of the bluetooth headset issue in the end?
<fginther> pitti, are you using the development image (with mir)?
<fginther> piiramar, sorry, wrong nick
<pitti> fginther: yes (although from yesterday)
<pitti> fginther: I can feel the Mir slowness :)
<fginther> pitti, ci basically installs all the packages from your build, then does "autopilot run $test_suite" to run the installed package (it doesn't go to the branch's test directory)
<cyphermox> lool: do you have a new bug, or are you trying to reproduce first?
<pitti> fginther: ah, right; I'll try that, but I didn't actually move/add files
<fginther> pitti, there is a lot of work to get the screen on and unlock unity, but that doesn't sound like the issue for you
<pitti> fginther: I run "sudo powerd-cli display on &" in the bg
<fginther> pitti, so does ci, timing appears to be critical to get it to work
<lool> cyphermox: just want to know where to file it once I reproduce
<cyphermox> lool: ah, sorry, I didn't ping you when I answered
<cyphermox> lool: file it against network-manager, I'll reassign if necessary
<lool> ah I see it now
<lool> ok thanks
<cyphermox> thanks to you :)
<pitti> fginther: oh - the debs from my build were 0.1+13.10.20131011+autopilot0, while 0.1+13.10.20131015.1-0ubuntu1 was already in teh archive
<pitti> fginther: that's why you asked me to merge to trunk, I suppose
<pitti> fginther: ok, that mystery got solved for me :) (still not the main issue for the broken toolbar, which seems to have been around for a while already)
<fginther> pitti, yeah, I'm looking at that... I'm not sure why the didn't happened, since a merge is done before building (unless you just got bit by bad timing)
<fginther> pitti, and the broken toolbar doesn't show up when you test locally, right?
<pitti> fginther: the toolbar shows up, the breakage doesn't reproduce locally, right
<fginther> pitti, ahh, maybe it's using a different version of the uitk?
<pitti> fginther: I just use whatever is current in saucy
<pitti> I've been running them for the last week without probs, but I can re-flash to the latest devel-proposed and check again
 * pitti does (just always takes a bit to reset to something actually useful to develop on)
<fginther> pitti, it looks like uitk hasn't changed in several days
<fginther> pitti, so probably not the issue
<pitti> yeah, I doubt it, too (and this issue isn't new), but I'll update anyway, can't hurt
<pitti> fginther: how easy is it to reproduce the whole CI test locally? (i. e. the script which installs packages, unlocks screen, runs tests)
<fginther> pitti, it's not that hard, I'll send you an email
<pitti> (i. e. I don't want to do a full jenkins setup, just run the job that jenkins runs)
<pitti> fginther: thanks
<tvoss> ogra_, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/fix-multi-arch/+merge/191229
<ogra_> tvoss, i think didrocks wanted to do a quick fix
<ogra_> (i dont see it in the archive though)
<didrocks> it's pushed to trunk
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> and the MP has a conflict indeed
<didrocks> I just removed the Multi-Arch thing
<ogra_> yep
<didrocks> I don't think it has values there
<didrocks> (still building btw)
<ogra_> what does it do ? build a kernel alongside ?
<ogra_> tvoss, so you can just drop that one
<ogra_> it is being taken care of
<jessica_> Any good QML tutorial for Ubuntu Touch other than the Converter tutorial on the developer site? I'm new here.
<dholbach> jessica_, you could just run "bzr branch lp:ubuntu-sdk-tutorials" and check out the different examples in there
<sergiusens> ogra_, can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/click-sync/switch_store/+merge/191232 ?
<jessica_> dholbach_, thanks!
<dholbach> jessica_, and if you get stuck you can either ask in here or in #ubuntu-app-devel
<tvoss> didrocks, any eta on #98
<tvoss> ?
<didrocks> tvoss: I guess cjwatson is reviewing location-service (in unapproved), once this is done, and migrate to propose, ogra will update ubuntu-touch-meta and we kick an image
<ogra_> didrocks, migrate to archive ... meta doesnt build from proposed
<tvoss> didrocks, ack
<lool> barry: do you have an ETA or assessment on the issue?
<barry> lool: still working on it
<lool> barry: does that mean you will have a fix later today?  is the issue serious?
<lool> barry: sorry, need to know to plan next landings
<cjwatson> didrocks: will do shortly, on a call
<tvoss> didrocks, we might want to include https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/location-service/respawn, too
<barry> lool: i think i'll have the permission issue fixed today (it's fixed in trunk but i need to make some changes to packaging).  the autopkgtests failures may be trickier.  i think it's mostly just bad interactions with the autopkgtest environment/chroots but we'll see.  no eta on the latter yet
<didrocks> thanks cjwatson
<barry> lool: it looks like autopkgtests randomly hang for >10m.  i get different timeout error failures than on jenkings
<lool> barry: so we're putting the landing on hold until further notice then, if that makes sense to you
<lool> barry: further notice from you that is
<didrocks> tvoss: that will be for tomorrow :)
<barry> lool: ok
<tvoss> didrocks, ack
<tvoss> oSoMoN, ^
<lool> tvoss: this mp is building
<lool> autolanding
<tvoss> lool, ack
<svij> is "screencap" broken in the current image?
<beuno> svij, I heard popey talking about that
<beuno> something about Mir
<svij> ah i see
<popey> svij: beuno https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1238839
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238839 in Phablet Tools "Add phablet-screenshot script" [Undecided,New]
<popey> script attached to that bug
<svij> ah, thx popey !
<bfiller> kenvandine, nerochiaro : configuring facebook from gallery not working so well. can you guys try this?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: having a look now
<nerochiaro> bfiller: latest image ?
<bfiller> kenvandine, nerochiaro : yes it correctly launches the settings panel but after configuring facebook you are brought back to gallery still thinks it's not configured
<bfiller> until after closing and reopening gallery
<bubbly193> Can i get a breif debreifing on how otter suport is doing, i.e timeframe (if available) and if there is any generable stability to it yet
<mhall119> jdstrand: I'm getting the following error that's crashing the calendar app:
<mhall119> 1199567968:error:0200100D:system library:fopen:Permission denied:bss_file.c:169:fopen('/usr/lib/ssl/openssl.cnf','rb')
<mhall119> 1199567968:error:2006D002:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:system lib:bss_file.c:174:
<mhall119> 1199567968:error:0E078002:configuration file routines:DEF_LOAD:system lib:conf_def.c:199:
<mhall119> does the default apparmor profile allow access to using SSL?
<bubbly193> I'm thinking about doing a quick test whence i get a computer, but if the resault is the majority of testers brick i may wait for a more stable release. and of course by otter I mean kindle fire 1st gen
<jdstrand> mhall119: it should if you have the networking policy group. are there apparmor denials in /var/log/syslog?
<jdstrand> mhall119: (the networking policy group uses "#include <abstractions/openssl>
<jdstrand> ")
<lool> barry: I'm afking, perhaps for the evening; just leave updates on IRC or email and we'll eventually read them  :-)
<mhall119> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241264/
<mhall119> sergiusens: ping
<jdstrand> mhall119: seems the calendar needs the networking policy group
<mhall119> jdstrand: ah, it has "calendar" but not "networking" policy groups
<sergiusens> mhall119, jdstrand already knows about those
<pitti> fginther, boiko: why does messaging-app run autopilot tests in MPs, but not dialer-app? (e. g. https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/dialer-app/add-swipe-to-delete-confirmation/+merge/190966)
<sergiusens> jdstrand,  mhall119, oh, since when?
<mhall119> sergiusens: so can I make an MP for calendar's branch to add networking policy group to the apparmor manifest?
<sergiusens> jsut create the MR if it does
<sergiusens> mhall119, affirmative
<jdstrand> sergiusens: no idea-- just now saw the denial
<pitti> fginther, boiko: I was about to enable the phonesim tests for the AP tests too (mostly adding a dependency to ofono-phonesim-autostart), but that seems a bit pointless if they don't run; is that a matter of cu2d?
<mhall119> jdstrand: "networking" is the policy group name?
<boiko> pitti: it was supposed to, I actually didn't notice they were not running :-S
<bubbly193> Also, why support the KF, i mentioned it on the replicant IRC and they wanted nothing to do with Amazon.
<sergiusens> mhall119, yes
<fginther> pitti, boiko, looks like an oversight
<jdstrand> mhall119: it is (aa-easyprof --list-policy-groups --policy-vendor=ubuntu --policy-version=1.0)
<sergiusens> mhall119, make sure you don't misuse the ',' in json :-)
<jdstrand> heh, yes
<jdstrand> pesky commas
<fginther> pitti, boiko will get it corrected
<mhall119> misuse?
<pitti> fginther, boiko: as that shouln't be affected by the toolbar bug (bug 1238062), I was going to try those first, to compare against the messaging-app tests
<ubot5> bug 1238062 in unity-mir "Multiple apps autopilot tests fail on revealing the toolbar" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238062
<pitti> fginther: cheers
<pitti> boiko: i. e. you'll add that to cu2d?
<jdstrand> mhall119: curious-- why does it need networking? does it work with google calendar now or something?
<pitti> boiko: I'll propose a merge which should make the phonesim tests actually run, we can use that as a guinea pig; does that sound ok?
<mhall119> jdstrand: I'm not sure, but probably to load a map for the event view (which is where it crashes)
<jdstrand> that would make sense
<jdstrand> it would be cool if it did integrate with google calendar btw :)
<bubbly193> Does anyone know the stability (likelyhood of bricking) status of Ubuntu Touch support for Kindle Fire first gen?
<boiko> pitti: what is cu2d?
<boiko> pitti: yep, that should be ok
<mhall119> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-calendar-app/add-apparmor-networking-policy/+merge/191246
<jdstrand> looks reasonable to me
<nerochiaro> bfiller: kenvandine: confrimed
<nerochiaro> bfiller: kenvandine: is there any bug report for this already ?
<fginther> pitti, it's enabled now (assuming I did it right :-) )
<bfiller> nerochiaro: no, I'll add one
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, not that i've seen
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, is it just not getting a signal from accounts?
 * kenvandine wonders if it's a bug in online accounts 
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: i need to check but i probably not check that signal. let me verify
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, or is it gallery-app not watching it?
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: i'll let you know in a moment
<bfiller> nerochiaro, kenvandine : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1240145
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240145 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "problems configuring facebook for sharing" [High,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, is that using Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.Client ?
<pitti> boiko: cupstream2distro
<nerochiaro> bfiller: thanks
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: no, it's using Accounts::AccountIdList to figure out if a Facebook account exists. Which will work fine if this check is done every time the share popup is opened, but I'm not doing that for now
<pitti> boiko, fginther: sent https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/dialer-app/enable-phonesim-tests/+merge/191248, let's see what breaks :)
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, ok
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: can you point me to docs for Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.Client ? Maybe it's better for what I'm doing
<mhall119> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> kenvandine: is lp:qml-friends still the project for libfriends?
<mhall119> or rather the QML bindings for it
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, not sure if there are docs... that API is for raising the accounts settings to add an account
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, i've never really used it
<kenvandine> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> kenvandine: and the docs there are up to date for Friends 0.2?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> should be
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: i'm just using the URL dispatcher to send the user to the control panel UI to do that
 * kenvandine hasn't looked at it in a while
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, ah... there is an API for that :)
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: well, you try to open settings:///system/online-accounts and that's it
<kenvandine> yeah, that works
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, i'm not sure if anything is using that API yet, i know next to nothing about it
<kenvandine> but i think it provides you the signals for when it's created, etc
<kenvandine> you'd have to talk to mardy
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, not worth changing right now
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: i think i'll just try to do the check again on re-opening the share popover for now
<kenvandine> yeah
<pitti> boiko, fginther: I'm really confused where https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/2501/? takes this 0.1+13.10.20131015.1-0ubuntu1 version from
<pitti> boiko, fginther: lp:messaging-app head debian/changelog has 0.1+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1
<pitti> also, teh archive:
<pitti> messaging-app | 0.1+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1 | saucy/universe | source, amd64, armhf, i386
<pitti> where on earth does the 1015 come from?
<pitti> oh, "Unity daily stack preparation", a PPA? but why isn't that in bzr?
<sergiusens> mhall119, approved, not happroved, I can't
<mhall119> sergiusens: I can and have :)
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> popey: we can remove the networking policy group once we remove the features that use it, but for now this will at least stop the crashing
<popey> k
<sergiusens> mhall119, calendar app isn't building new clicks though as dpm asked me to block it
<sergiusens> mhall119, he said he'd bping me once everything was working again
<fginther> pitti, that's the daily-release ppa, so that's ok that it has a higher number. But what annoys me is that the local packages are pinned with a higher number (600 vs 500) and they aren't taking prioirty
<mhall119> sergiusens: oh?  I wasn't aware of that
<fginther> pitti, uhhh, 600 is the wrong number to use...
<mfisch> tedg: ping
<pitti> ./mediumtest_install_packages.sh:echo 'Package: *' > /etc/apt/preferences.d/local-pin-900
<pitti> err
<pitti> ./mediumtest_install_packages.sh:echo 'Pin-Priority: 600' >> /etc/apt/preferences.d/local-pin-900
<pitti> fginther: aside from the discrepancy between 600 and 900, it's not enough -- apt will only do downgrades for > 1000
<pitti> fginther: so try 1001
<pitti> fginther: (sorry for lag, EOD now and making dinner)
<fginther> pitti, already in place
<pitti> fginther: the higher pin, you mean?
<fginther> pitti, yes: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/2508/console
<pitti> Preparing to replace messaging-app-connected-autopilot 0.1+13.10.20131011+autopilot0 (using .../messaging-app-connected-autopilot_0.1+13.10.20131015.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<pitti> that looks like an upgrade to the PPA, though
<pitti> (bbl)
<fginther> pitti, that one occurs during the clean up when removing the test packages, further up the log you should see the right thing happening
<fginther> pitti, dpkg: warning: downgrading messaging-app-autopilot from 0.1+13.10.20131015.1-0ubuntu1 to 0.1+13.10.20131011+autopilot0
<bubbly193> Question, Will root access be possible to easily obtain on the Touch?
<ogra_> bubbly193, sudo is there and the existing usedr can use it
<bubbly193> Ogra_: Good, stock root acess. No hoops to jump through like on most touch based OSes
<bubbly193> Also, if i were to test the /devices/otter build on my Kindle Fire today, what are the chances of a brick?
<ogra_> you would have to ask the porter
<kenshiro> Hi, will be Nexus 4 able to connect to wifi networks? And use GPS sensors?
<kenshiro> In 13.10 release
<ogra_> kenshiro, wifi works since feb. ... GPS is there but not used by anything yet
<ogra_> you should be able to develop apps that use it though
<kenshiro> that's great I did one for Android, now I want to do it for Ubuntu Touch. But it's very simple, I hope something like Google Maps works soon
<bubbly193> hashcode:  Your the Touch/devices/otter maintainer, could you give a debreifing of the stability or know anyone who can?
<alexnatwri> Are the current test builds different from the release builds that Canonical is running internally?
<ogra_> "test builds" ?
<alexnatwri> the build I get if I install the latest saucy image on a nexus 4 using the ubuntu touch/install isntructions on the wiki.
<ogra_> alexnatwri, thats usually a day or two behind  the devel-proposed channel
<ogra_> but beyond that you get what we use too :)
<alexnatwri> ogra_: is it possible to bring up an ubuntu desktop on an external monitor on a nexus 4 at this time?
<ogra_> lol, no
<ogra_> thats 14.04 or even 14.10 material
<bubbly193> Hashcode:  Your the Touch/devices/otter maintainer, could you give a debreifing of the stability or know anyone who can? sorry, I've lived in Windows land of non-case sensitivity for to long, libraries need to go Linux...
<ogra_> 13.10 is the first stable ubuntu touch release
<alexnatwri> ogra_: How about for Ubuntu on Android-- similar release outlook?
<ogra_> just phone for now
<ogra_> ubuntu for android is a product that needs a vendor to work with ...
<ogra_> it will never "just see a release" i suppose, since it requires massive changes in android
<ogra_> so it needs deep vendor involvement
<alexnatwri> ogra_: Alright, I gotcha.
<alexnatwri> ogra_: So how about WPA2 enterprise wireless, I don't suppose that's coming at 13.10 either?
<ogra_> not sure, but i dont think so ... awe_ or cyphermox might know what the plans are for this
<tvoss> Saviq, ricmm could you guys look at https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-mir/oom_adjust/+merge/191123
<awe_> alexnatwri, 13.10 is all locked down.  No WPA Enterprise for touch AFAIK
<cyphermox> alexnatwri: no, not for 13.10 to be able to do it via UI.. you can still push config files to the system and it will be used fine
<awe_> however no guarantees on what the indicator will show... ;)-
<iop_> hi
<ogra_> right, if you have a laptop connected to the same network you can use pahblet-network from the laptop to push the config via USB
<alexnatwri> ogra_: Ah, that's interesting.
<pitti> fginther: ah, indeed; and now that has the right tests
 * pitti -> EOD, cu tomorrow
<tedg> mfisch, pong
<mfisch> tedg: I see you've got some network indicator bugs, so I wanted to ask you about one I see
<tedg> mfisch, Heh, no, there are no bugs.  Only MRs you've not yet written ;-)
<mfisch> tedg: I'm curious about 2 things: 1) why I see "old" networks when I use my phone elsewhere, as in I see networks near my house while at the dentist.
<mfisch> tedg: and 2) why I see any networks at all when wifi is "Off"
<tedg> mfisch, Nexus 4?
<mfisch> tedg: yeah
<sergiusens> stgraber, mfisch do you guys have an alternate server to test with?
<tedg> mfisch, The second one seems to be a N4 Wifi issue: bug 1226197
<ubot5> bug 1226197 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network menu shows WiFi networks even the switch is off" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226197
<mfisch> tedg: thanks
<tedg> mfisch, The first is a bit surprising, but next time it happens if you could open a bug with a screenshot and the output of nm-tool we can see.
<awe_> tedg, mfisch, that's a dup
<awe_> I entered that bug awhile ago...
<tedg> mfisch, In general, the indicator should should the same thing as nm-tool
<mfisch> tedg: oh of course, I'll try the cli and see what happenes
<awe_> on boot, the wifi kill switch always shows disabled, although it really should be on
<tedg> awe_, That's different, bug 1220332
<ubot5> bug 1220332 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Wi-Fi menu shows incorrect state after flashing" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220332
<vincentbosch> I have got a question about the Note 2014 edition
<awe_> tedg, my point is that it's probably the same bug
<tedg> awe_, I don't think so, thostr_ has showed me it happening on a live running device.
<sergiusens> stgraber, mfisch rsalveti if you can give this a go later would be great https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/server_options/+merge/191269
<tedg> awe_, over Google hangouts
<awe_> tedg, it happens to me on a live running device
<awe_> ;D
<mfisch> sergiusens: thanks I'll try to run it
<awe_> on boot, the state always shows off, yet networks are displayed
<tedg> awe_, Sure, and the flash/boot one just got fixed like 3 hours ago.
<mfisch> is it a bug if apps still use --fullscreen in their desktop files or is that a not yet implemented feature?
<awe_> mfisch, if you haven't, please enter a bug for the first problem.  it just means the network list isn't being purged properly
<vincentbosch> Is it already possible to port Ubuntu Touch to the Note 2014, aka the SM-P600? Exynos 5
<mfisch> awe_: I have not already, will do
<awe_> mfisch, thanks
<mfisch> tedg: do you know the answer to my desktop file question a few lines up ^^?
<awe_> mfisch, I've fixed that bug at least two or three times on different platforms in the past 10 years.  ;)-
<tedg> mfisch, No, not sure there.  I'd assume it's a no-op, but that's really an SDK thing.
<mfisch> tedg: thanks
<vincentbosch> Nobody?
<awe_> tedg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1226197/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226197 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network menu shows WiFi networks even the switch is off" [High,Confirmed]
<awe_> looks like a dup to me
<mfisch> vincentbosch: most everyone here is fighting to fix bugs before oct 17 rather than porting
<mfisch> vincentbosch: you could ask on the list
<awe_> ted, just reproduced on my maguro too.  ;D
<mfisch> awe_: I'll re-flash and re-test the old networks showing up when I go to the gym in a bit
<awe_> mfisch, k
<tedg> awe_, If it is, that's awesome, because it's fixed.  Just skeptical :-)
<sergiusens> Saviq, when you have a moment, can you comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/unlock_screen/+merge/191268 ?
<vincentbosch> mfisch: Thanks for your reply. I could help porting, but on my own I don't think would work out. You mean the list on launchpad?
<awe_> tedg, I honestly can't tell the difference between the two bugs, although the latter claims it's an N4 problem
<mfisch> vincentbosch: yeah
<mfisch> sergiusens: it's not working for me
<bubbly193> What devices are planned to be fully supported by 13.10
<tedg> awe_, When thostr_ showed me over video chat he could reproduce it with the switch.  i.e. turn off Wifi the networks would stay.
<tedg> awe_, I can't do that on my Galaxy Nexus at all.  But he can regularly on his N4.
<mfisch> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241861/
<awe_> tedg, who the @#$@! remove the "show password" checkbox?
<mfisch> design?
<awe_> boo hiss
<awe_> hmmm, the indicator also now tells me I'm associated to my AP, even though it's not.
<awe_> ( at least the power toggle is in the right state though )
<sergiusens> mfisch, right :-/
<sergiusens> mfisch, just looked at the MR, forgot to save a file
<bubbly193> There still seem to a few problems with the nexus group, will they be finished in time?
<sergiusens> mfisch, just pushed
<sergiusens> mfisch, your want revno 210
<mfisch> okay I'll retry
<tedg> awe_, I think it's a not implemented yet in the new-ish temporary system that'll be replaced soon after 14.04 opens.
<awe_> show pw?
<tedg> awe_, Oh, maybe not.
<tedg> awe_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-wifi-auth.png
<awe_> tedg, I'll enter a bug then.  This used to work.  Trying to enter 15+ character passphrase on a phone with a touch keyboard is ripe for error IMHOP.  -1 for usability
<tedg> awe_, bug 1238649
<ubot5> bug 1238649 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "No way to show passwords while typing it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238649
<awe_> tedg, ;D
<jdstrand> rsalveti, xnox: I have a couple of questions regarding suid binaries. what are these for:
<jdstrand> /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/system/xbin/su
<jdstrand> /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/system/bin/run-as
<jdstrand> /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/system/bin/netcfg
<jdstrand> ogra_: ^
<mfisch> sergiusens: it's still broken, curl issues now
<mfisch> sergiusens: updated the review
<mfisch> sergiusens: line 28 of ubuntuimage.py needs to be changed I Think
<sergiusens> mfisch, can you give me a paste?
<mfisch> sergiusens: its in the review
<sergiusens> mfisch, or can you give me your server uri?
<mfisch> sergiusens: also in the review ;)
<sergiusens> mfisch, I can remove that curl stuff, it's only there to support jenkins
<jdstrand> rsalveti, xnox, ogra_: also, what is the significance of group 2000?
<sergiusens> mfisch, on our side it's not used anymore at all, are you guys using it?
<jdstrand> user/group 2000 looks to be the adb shell user
<mfisch> sergiusens: I dont see why we'd need it
<sergiusens> mfisch, oh, jenkins and wget don't get along
<sergiusens> mfisch, and curl and everything with and old apache
<mfisch> sergiusens: our server is not jenkins, so we're fine w/o it
<mfisch> sergiusens: did you see my note about the ubuntuimage file?
<sergiusens> mfisch, I did, it's using the same ip though
<mfisch> sergiusens: where is the "Server is system-image..." line coming from then?
<mfisch> I mean "Starting new https.."
<Aaron1011> Hello. I am interested in porting the Asus Nexus 7 (flo) to Ubuntu Touch. However, it only has code for Cyanogenmod 10.2, not 10.1. Will it still work?
<sergiusens> mfisch, ah, that's not curl though... I'll check on that one
<doanac> sergiusens: updates added to the MP.
<doanac> fginther: FYI - you might want to look also: https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/unlock_screen/+merge/191268
<fginther> doanac, sergiusens, we don't have any way to actually confirm that the screen is unlocked, right?
<fginther> or that it's even on?
<robotfuel> nerochiaro: ping
<doanac> fginther: i think the first part of that script tries to confirm it was unlocked. if that fails, it blindly does it
<nerochiaro> robotfuel: hi
<sergiusens> fginther, nope
<sergiusens> mfisch, fixed all issues
<robotfuel> nerochiaro: is there an example of what you are trying to do in the ui gallery in this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1239754?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239754 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Add emulator for getting slide-to-delete confirm button" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sergiusens> doanac, can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/server_options/+merge/191269 too?
<mfisch> sergiusens: okay, retrying
<robotfuel> nerochiaro: or some qml file I can use to create the emulator?
<sergiusens> mfisch, gave it a try myself and noticed a couple of improvements that were missing
<doanac> sergiusens: reading now
<mfisch> sergiusens: so far so good
<nerochiaro> robotfuel: in notes-app you can slide a note off to be able to delete it. I need to write autopilot tests that prove that when i slide the note off _and_ press the delete button, the note is really deleted.
<robotfuel> nerochiaro: I'll look at the notes app, thanks.
<timppa> Is there a known bug on mediascanner-service using CPU 50-100%
<timppa> ?
<timppa> it's also still running after disabling all mediascanner dash plugins
<timppa> I'm on latest build 97
<popey> 98 is latest
<popey> keep up ㋛
<timppa> um :)
<timppa> ok, I'm on 98 then :) But still the issue is the same
<mfisch> sergiusens: approved, it worked great
<timppa> Only Click packages  dash plugin is enabled but mediascanner-service still hogs around 50-100% CPU
<timppa> It seems be crashing all the time, PID changes quite often
<robotfuel> nerochiaro: it seems like you should be able to drag or flick the note-item that you want to delete
<timppa> Can someone else verify this or should I wipe the phone and do a clean install?
<nerochiaro> robotfuel: flick it left or right, yes
<nerochiaro> robotfuel: when you do that a "delete" button appears and you have to click that to confirm the delte
<nerochiaro> delete
<nerochiaro> robotfuel: otherwise the note will slide back to its original position
<timppa> apport is also taking a lot of CPU time
<sergiusens> mfisch, thanks
<sergiusens> mfisch, now just need doanac 's confirm and perhaps stgraber 's
<stgraber> sergiusens: looking
<jdstrand> rsalveti, cyphermox: do you know why the phablet user is in group android_net?
<stgraber> sergiusens: did you try against phablet.stgraber.org? (if not, I'm going to test it now)
<jdstrand> rsalveti, cyphermox: that gives the user access to /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/system/bin/netcfg (-rwxr-s--- root android_net)
<sergiusens> stgraber, tried agains mfisch 's server
<sergiusens> stgraber, I'll give your server a go, but my bw here is 3mbps
<stgraber> sergiusens: I'll quickly test here
<jdstrand> rsalveti, cyphermox: but with nm running as a privilged process that the phablet use can access, I don't know why this group is required
<stgraber> sergiusens: the advantage of my server is that it's a "real" one with valid https and everything (and uses the server side code that I want OEM and QA to use)
<cyphermox> jdstrand: I do not. AFAIK none of my stuff uses it -- not NM, and not bluez
<sergiusens> stgraber, ack, well I need to go to my godsons birthday for a bit; but I can fix anything later tonight (+3h)
<sergiusens> stgraber, I'm bookmarking your server then, wasn't aware i existed (probably just forgot)
<stgraber> oh, I see a potential future problem with phablet-flash but not something to worry about just now (it assumes https://<server>/<channel>/index.json, which isn't guaranteed to be the case per the spec, but I have no plan in changing that just now so you're fine)
<saxin> Is it possible to receive MMS when running Ubuntu touch on Nexus 4 ?
<stgraber> https://<server>/channels.json is the only fixed location you can rely on, the index.json are referenced from that one and then the files from the index.json
<sergiusens> stgraber, I know I need to parse channels.json
<stgraber> sergiusens: good :)
<sergiusens> stgraber, it's on my todo
<doanac> sergiusens: i made a comment. its not a deal breaker but I think its worth considering
<mhall119> sergiusens: how can we make sure https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-match-all/+merge/191080 makes it into the next build?
<popey> mhall119: have asked for it to be in the landing asks
<sergiusens> doanac, yeah the curl dilemma, we were using that before going public since it worked fine with jenkins; then when using cdimage discovered it broke badly
<mhall119> popey: who can we follow up with to make sure it's accepted?
<sergiusens> mhall119, you need to go to #ubuntu-ci-eng and ask for i
<sergiusens> t
<jdstrand> cyphermox: ok, maybe rsalveti knows
<fginther> anybody know what causes "flush" to use up 15-20% cpu?
<sergiusens> doanac, I fixed your help comment
<sergiusens> doanac, but I would want to defer the curl thing to a different MR
<doanac> sergiusens: fair enough. i think its orthogonal
<sergiusens> doanac, to be honest I was going to just use urllib or requests for this soon
<doanac> probably even better
<doanac> i +1'd
<sergiusens> doanac, I was just preferring wget for the free progress bar :-/
<jdstrand> rsalveti: ok, I filed bug #1240214 and assigned it to you. please comment/adjust/reassign as needed
<ubot5> bug 1240214 in touch-preview-images "phablet user in android_net group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240214
<sergiusens> jdstrand, that can be removed...
<jdstrand> I tend to agree
<timppa> I just reflashed latest ro image and mediascanner-service and apport "issue" seems to be disappeared
<timppa> with wipe
<om26er> I lost signals on the latest image
<timppa> gsm signal?
<om26er> timppa, yes
<timppa> om26er: I have the same problem also
<timppa> I just noticed that the icon is missing and system settings does not show my operator
<om26er> bug 1239997
<ubot5> bug 1239997 in ubuntu-touch-session (Ubuntu) "No network on boot, need to start the phone-app for the signals to appear" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239997
<timppa> ok
<timppa> thanks! :)
<shaneo1> hey guys I really wanna test out the alarm clock now that clock-app just received an update but it dont seem to be working
<mterry> pitti, hello!  I just tried to use "/usr/share/ofono/scripts/dial-number 199" on the phone and it didn't cause an incoming call...  Are there known changes in that area?
<shaneo1> also whats with the crazy jumpy boucing in the messages when scrolling through them
<pmcgowan> mterry, are you testing with latest stuff in 98?
<mterry> pmcgowan, yeah
<pmcgowan> mterry, theres a regression in the ofono startup we just nailed
<pmcgowan> might effect you
<mterry> pmcgowan, ah, ok awesome
<pmcgowan> starting the dialer app might help meantime
<mterry> pmcgowan, not blocking me, I just used actual phone.  Just cost me a quarter  :)
<pmcgowan> oh
<pmcgowan> then maybe not this issue
<anders3408> stgraber: you here
<szymon_w> Hi! I'm trying to open .pdf using ubuntu-docviewer-app on UT ( nexus4 mako ) but when I install ubuntu-docviewer-app I can open application but I can not view any document... so I tried to open terminal and enter: "ubuntu-docviewer-app /path/to/file.pdf" but I get bash: ubuntu-docviewer-app: command not found. Any ideas ?
<Chocanto> szymon_w: Hey
<Chocanto> szymon_w: You can use ubuntu-docviewer-app with : qmlscene /usr/share/ubuntu-docviewer-app/ubuntu-docviewer-app.qml
<szymon_w> Chocanto,  I tried that... and I get:  __pthread_getid -2         Sugmentation fault ( core dumped)
<Chocanto> szymon_w: Oh yes sorry, you are trying to launch it from your phone ?
<szymon_w> yes
<szymon_w> Chocanto, yes... is it not going to work yet on mobile devices ?
<Chocanto> szymon_w: It's already working on mobile devices :)
<szymon_w> Chocanto, not for me then ;/
<Chocanto> szymon_w: Just because the docviewer-app is not created to be launched like other apps :)
<szymon_w> Chocanto, so what is work around to run .pdf on my device ? ;> pls
<Chocanto> szymon_w: But with my command it will work, ubuntu touch just need an option to qmlscene, but I don't remember what
<Chocanto> szymon_w: I'm searching
<szymon_w> Chocanto, thank you :)
<Chocanto> szymon_w: You run docviewer from the terminal app in the device ?
<szymon_w> Chocanto, when I run "ubuntu-docviewer-app" I get "command not found." but ubuntu-docviewer-app is installed ( I can see it in dash and I can even lunch it from dash .. )
<Chocanto> szymon_w: Yes, it's normal ! :)
<Chocanto> szymon_w: Try to launch "music-app" from the terminal, and you will get an error too
<Chocanto> szymon_w: But when you "touch" it from the dash it will work
<szymon_w> Chocanto, checked-true :)
<szymon_w> Chocanto, true
<Chocanto> szymon_w: I just have to find the command sent by dash to launch an app
<szymon_w> Chocanto, that would be awesome :)
<RobbyF> I'm on dlevel channel for updates, when can we expect to see updates push out for builds? I assume when there more stable? but where do i follow that information.
<Chocanto> szymon_w: Try : qmlscene /usr/share/ubuntu-docviewer-app/ubuntu-docviewer-app.qml  --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ubuntu-docviewer-app.desktop
<szymon_w> Chocanto, it opened docviewer with ubuntu-docviewer-app.qml opened
<szymon_w> Chocanto, so it kind of works :)
<Chocanto> szymon_w: Good, so it's working ! :)
<Chocanto> szymon_w: Now, before the path of *.qml, put the path of your pdf :)
<szymon_w> Chocanto, works :)
<szymon_w> Chocanto, thanks you Sir!
<Chocanto> szymon_w: Great ! If everything is ok, soon you should be able to open you pdf by touch them on the filemanager-app, then it will automaticly open docviewer
<Chocanto> szymon_w: But right now, just use this trick :)
<szymon_w> Chocanto, awesome!  yes zoom in/out is a bit tricky at the moment but I can live with that for now... :)
<Chocanto> szymon_w: Yes, I had to fix it today but... I don't have the time right now, I'm sorry :/
<szymon_w> Chocanto, Thanks for your time and help! ;)
<Chocanto> szymon_w: If you find other bugs, please feel free to report them ! :)
<Chocanto> popey: Ping
<szymon_w> Chocanto, btw. the same file on android Adobe reader is jerky... on ubuntu-docviewer-app its smooooth!! ;) I love performance :)
<popey> Chocanto: hey
<popey> szymon_w: thats good to hear!
<Chocanto> szymon_w: And it will be smoother in the future :)
<szymon_w> Chocanto, no probs I'll do ;) bye for now ;)
<Chocanto> popey: Hey ! :) About the screenshot, do it have to be a screenshot from phone ?
<Chocanto> szymon_w: Bye !
<skaterchik1994> hi
<cyphermox> veebers: poke.
<skaterchik1994> i need help on ubuntu touch
<Chocanto> skaterchik1994: Just ask, if you have a question
<xnox> jdstrand: no idea.
<veebers> cyphermox: hey, what can I do for you?
<skaterchik1994> can i get any later builds than this one http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current on my Galaxy tab 10.1 (GT-P7510)?
<cyphermox> veebers: blocking ubuntu-keyboard. I can't successfully pass many tests (including ubuntu-keyboard's tests themselves) and when I dismiss it, eventually I can't get the keyboard back
<popey> Chocanto: yeah, ideally
<cyphermox> veebers: thought it would be better if you knew now :)
<popey> Chocanto: I know some apps have uploaded desktop screenshots from qmlscene, so that clearly works okay
<veebers> cyphermox: is it' issues with the keyboard itself or the tests? I've just flashed my device now so will start looking
<Chocanto> popey: docviewer with qmlscene on the desktop look exaclty the same, but... I don't know
<popey> Chocanto: thats fine then ☻
<cyphermox> veebers: both
<veebers> cyphermox: ah ok
<popey> you just end up with a titlebar of qmlscene in it
<popey> (which you can edit out if you're that bothered)
<Chocanto> popey: Yes, of course I will edit it :)
<veebers> cyphermox: have you filed bugs at this stage? If so could you link me please
<cyphermox> veebers: no, trying to make sense of it and what to add
<veebers> cyphermox: ack
<cyphermox> tbh, on 3G now, I'm having some interwebz issues
<Chocanto> popey: Sorry to annoy you again, I'm watching the source code of the 3 apps we had the bug about the screenshot as "Fix released", but I don't see the line X-screenshot in their .desktop file. Do we really have to add this line ?
<popey> Chocanto: interesting
<Chocanto> popey: I'm just getting confused ^^'
<Chocanto> popey: Dropping letters, clock app and music app, all of them are mark as released or commited
<Chocanto> *marked
<popey> hmm
<popey> the bug says they're in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/revision/172 but I can't see them
<popey> aha "X-Screenshot is for debs, click apps don't need it, all the apps listed
<Chocanto> popey: Yes, I searched and didn't find
<popey> here are click (or to be)"
<popey> i suspect sergio grabbed them and put them in the store, but they're not needed for the deb packages
<Chocanto> popey: So what ? We don't need to put this line at all ?
<popey> Chocanto: i dont think so, no. sergiusens adds to the click package at build time, so I don't think you need to
<Chocanto> popey: Them, I don't have to take screenshots, sounds good ^^'
<Chocanto> popey: Ok, thanks you !
<vulgrim> hi
<popey> Chocanto: you still need screenshots, just not the .desktop line adding
 * popey turns into a pumpkin and goes to bed
<J00MZ> hey, I have issue installing on nexus 7 (grouper)
<robert_ancell> charles, are you working on bug 1234361?
<ubot5> bug 1234361 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth panel not getting scan results" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234361
<charles> robert_ancell, yes, but I haven't gotten much traction on it yet. I've just gotten the toggling-bluetooth-crasher fixed and this is next on my list :/
<robert_ancell> charles, oh, bug 1236251?
<ubot5> bug 1236251 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "system-settings crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236251
<robert_ancell> I'm trying to find some system settings bugs to work on
<charles> davmor2 was seeing a similar issue with bluetooth scan results
<charles> actually, maybe he's got a dupe ticket on that
<charles> robert_ancell: looks like that ticket is a dupe of bug #1236249
<ubot5> bug 1236249 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in UnityMenuModelPrivate::itemState()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236249
<charles> but, yes
<robert_ancell> Laney, did you confirm bug 1240086? It seems to scroll file here
<ubot5> bug 1240086 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Cannot scroll wifi page when list of networks doesn't fit" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240086
<charles> robert_ancell: actually 1234361 needs to be behind bug #1233176 / bug #1231136 on my TODO list, so with luck, tomorrow
<ubot5> bug 1233176 in Indicator Date and Time "Alarm notifications do not appear when an alarm is triggered" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233176
<ubot5> bug 1231136 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar needs to be invocable with a URL" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231136
<arj> how can I work on this project?
<arj> do I need to submit a resume?
<rsalveti> jdstrand: the android_net was before we flipped container
<rsalveti> probably not needed anymore
<rsalveti> we still didn't manage to do the groups cleanup we wanted to
<rsalveti> but thanks for the bug report
<fishscene> arj: What do you mean?
<arj> You know how this is an open source project, how can I contribute code so I'm on the same page as other developers
<arj> do I need to join a team
<fishscene> Honestly, I don't really know. However, I *do* know it is exceedingly late in the Suacy development cycle. You might want to ask in #Ubuntu as this channel, unless someone else here has a better answer. :)
<arj> Gotcha, thanks for the info!
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-16
<lucenut> I've been playing with touch on the nexus 10 a few days.
<lucenut> How can I copy some files onto it? Movies.
<lucenut> I have it plugged into a windows 7 PC now and it doesn't show in My Computer.
<wilee-nilee> lucenut, its linux and part ubuntu, is it supposed to?
<lucenut> Dunno.
<wilee-nilee> android does by itself
<wilee-nilee> I'm not sure the partition types with touch
<lucenut> I have mounted shares in ubuntu before.
<lucenut> That you could see from windows.
<Conker_> hey all i just installed the ubuntu touch dev preview, and im at a step that asks "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix? THIS CANNOT BE UNDONE." and basically "No" "Yes - Disable recovery flash" and "++++Go Back++++" as options
<wilee-nilee> lucenut, All I can say is in general windows does not mount a ext type partition without software, not sure what the touch is, or what the partion types are.
<Conker_> what exactly is this? what am i to do?
<wilee-nilee> Conker_, Installing touch wipes the device is what it means to install.
<lucenut> Yes, go ahead Conker.
<Conker_> wilee-nilee, lucenut, then getting android back is impossible?
<wilee-nilee> Conker_, You will have to reload a saved image or the stock image
<Conker_> okay so "Yes - Disable recovery flash" ?
<Conker_> well, heres crossing my fingers
<AndroUser> Moto X?
<AndroUser> hello
<AndroUser> Help
<tvoss> Saviq, good morning :)
<tvoss> Saviq, mind having a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-mir/oom_adjust/+merge/191123
<tvoss> ?
<UbuntuNew> Anyone here that can help me troubleshoot the installation of Ubuntu Touch onto Nexus 4?
<asac> o/
<tvoss> asac, o/
<asac> moin moin tvoss
<tvoss> moin moin :)
<asac> bzoltan: any news/patches in sight for the uitoolkit tests that we could consider taking today?
<asac> didrocks: ^^ guess you dont know either
<didrocks> yeah, no news on that
<bzoltan> asac: can not say much yet
<asac> bzoltan: any leads/ideas?
<bzoltan> asac: I try to reproduce what t1mp was doing ... and will see
<asac> bzoltan: ok. please treat this as a priority. thjere is nothing else we would pretty much take until release and a few days after
<asac> so ... :)
<asac> nothing else to work on beyond this
<asac> lol
<bzoltan> asac: wow :) that sounds good
<asac> bzoltan: its reality though
<bzoltan> asac: we are working on this and only on this right now
<asac> nice
<asac> so there will be progress i am sure
<asac> if yuou are stuck ask people for help
<bzoltan> asac: we means t1mp, kalikiana and me ... the rest of us are off
<asac> right
<asac> thgree should be enough to get some progress going at least
<asac> ogra_: moin
<asac> ogra_: do you know what sneaky change caused the ofono regression? :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Saviq> tvoss, I don't mind, no, but since Gerry reviewed it already, can this wait for him?
<tvoss> Saviq, sure
<popey> asac: 22:09:51 < plars> rsalveti: what broke it? I haven't installed locally yet
<popey> 22:10:03 < rsalveti> plars: ubuntu-touch-session changes
<popey> 22:10:04 < rsalveti> https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/session-manager-touch/ofono-setup-started-dbus/+merge/191295
<popey> 22:10:08 < rsalveti> we're testing that now
<asac> popey: ok. thanks
<bzoltan> asac: what is the single line command from adb to execute an installed app?
<asac> bzoltan: good question :)
<asac> didrocks: lool: do you know ^^ ?
<bzoltan>  asac:  :) well, that is where I could start
<popey> bzoltan: is it an installed click package?
<bzoltan> popey:  not necessarily
<popey> thats harder then, installed apps are started via upstart
<bzoltan> popey:  but that would be good to know too..
<popey> Agree!
<didrocks> adb shell sudo -u phablet -i sh -lc "initctl start <app>"
<didrocks> from memory, not 100% prooved ^
<popey> thats presumes its installed as a click package though
<popey> which the sdk doesn't do AIUI
<bzoltan> popey, didrocks:  from the QtC (ya now, the thingy what most of the phablet devs ignore) the good old qmlscene way works
<bzoltan> popey, didrocks, asac: Open the QtC, create a simple app... push CtrlF12, the app will show up... the adb shell and su - phablet ... and execute APP_ID=untitled1 qmlscene ~/dev_tmp/untitled1/untitled1.qml --desktop_file_hint=~/dev_tmp/untitled1/untitled1.desktop
<bzoltan> that will segfault
<popey> oof
<popey> works here
<asac> bzoltan: the app will show up?
<asac> bzoltan: is that app showing up on the phone? or on your desktop
<asac> bzoltan: how does the trace look like in gdb?
<asac> is that anything readable in qml?
<asac> :)
<popey> bzoltan: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-16-083604.png
<popey> on image 98
<bzoltan> popey, didrocks, asac: there must be a way to launch apps in a simple way :)
<didrocks> bzoltan: not sure you have the same environment though
<popey> phablet  11947  0.0  0.0   4564  1376 ?        Ss   08:35   0:00 bash -ic source /etc/profile; export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-i6VAfjzeqv; APP_ID=untitled3 qmlscene /home/phablet/dev_tmp/untitled3/untitled3.qml --desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/.local/share/applications/untitled3.desktop
<popey> that's what it's doing on mine, and it works
<asac> bzoltan: i agree that there shouyld be
<asac> but i am not sure there is
<asac> i think we cut features to get where we are :)
<bzoltan> popey:  that is a hot piece of command :) let me play with it
<asac> so the dbus socket. yeah
<popey> bzoltan: thats from qtcreator btw
<bzoltan> popey: and does it work for you from the command line?
<popey> not tried
<MacSlow> Cimi, ping
<popey> bzoltan: yes
<popey> adb shell
<popey> sudo -u phablet -i
<popey> bash -ic source /etc/profile; export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-i6VAfjzeqv; APP_ID=untitled3 qmlscene /home/phablet/dev_tmp/untitled3/untitled3.qml --desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/.local/share/applications/untitled3.desktop
<popey> app opens
<popey> bash -ic source /etc/profile;  seems erroneous though.. "profile: source: filename argument required
<bzoltan> popey: the location of the desktop file is the one to check
<popey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 phablet phablet 49 Oct 16 08:35 /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/untitled3.desktop -> /home/phablet/dev_tmp/untitled3/untitled3.desktop
<bzoltan> popey:  try to use the --desktop_file_hint=~/dev_tmp/untitled3/untitled3.desktop
<popey> ok
<bzoltan> For me your command opens the app... and when I change the --desktop-file-hint it dumps core
<popey> bzoltan: segfault
<bzoltan> popey: that is it... the fucker is captured
<popey> bzoltan: i see why
<popey> bzoltan: change ~ to /home/phablet
<popey> works
<bzoltan> popey: errr...wierd
 * popey celebrates with tea
<bzoltan> popey: correct
 * bzoltan looks at the wine bottle ... and at the clock... 
 * bzoltan goes for a tea
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN! do you know if gusch is on holidays?
<ogra_> asac, this was all my fault, sorry ... Saviq and i cleaned up the unity8 upstart job, he didnt want to keep a dep with the ofono job to unity and instead of depending on dbus we used the desktop-start event ... i tested it in my already set up phone without thinking about the fact that ofono-setup only runs once ... so i couldnt catch that it doesnt work +
<Saviq> ogra_, asac, I want some blame, too!
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> Saviq, well i suggested desktop-start and did the testing :)
<ogra_> anyway, all we lost is a build number after all
<asac> ogra_: kk. thanks for explain
<ogra_> asac, i would actually not have done a rebuild (since we would have done one in the morning anyway) but it seems everyone who matters only runs devel-proposed
<asac> ogra_: not sure what that means
<asac> everuone that matters runs devel-proposed... what does that have to do with a rebuild
<ogra_> asac, well half our management seems to run -proposed
<asac> ogra_: and that means?
<asac> we have to fix devel-proposed asap?
<asac> sorry, long line :)
<popey> asac: means they see the breakage before we release/publish
<ogra_> asac, seems like ...
<popey> rick runs devel aiui
<asac> popey: right. but that shouldn't impact our operation
<popey> he only updates when the mail goes out
<asac> right
<Cimi> MacSlow, pong
<asac> so yeah. devel-proposed is not important because of users or managers
<popey> asac: sure, but you get more eyeballs on you when the higher ups run bleeding edge I guess
<asac> its important for developers
<popey> ya
<MacSlow> Cimi, do you happen to know where the mockups for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-indicator-clock.png are... if there are any?
<asac> that means tests shouldnt break there
<asac> so people can continue do nicely tested merge proposalss... and the landing folks can check that we really regress no tests etc. before integrating new stuff
<ogra_> asac, well when i do a build at apm and at 9pm i'm drowning in pings and the phablet channel freaks out because nobody can do calls ...
<ogra_> *at 8pm
<asac> ogra_: the fact that it made it into the image is the problem. however, we shouldn't freak out because of that
<ogra_> dont tell me
<ogra_> :)
<asac> to be clear, i think you did the right thing
<Cimi> MacSlow, this looks like an mpt mockup, you need visuals?
<asac> but the reasons you did it for were not right... devel-proposed can be broken for one image
<asac> we will address such bad things in next image :)
<ogra_> asac, right, thats what i said as well ...
 * popey adds "we will fix that in the next image" to "shit canonical people say" tumblr
<ogra_> asac, but then there was the argument from all sides that "there are only two days to release"
<MacSlow> Cimi, if possible I'd like a bit more closer to what it's meant to look like (colors, spacing etc) you know
<popey> along with "that's fixed in mir" ☻
<ogra_> popey, ++
<asac> ogra_: so what? we must not give in to the panic
<asac> ogra_: if we stay calm, the world will be good
<lool> bzoltan: There is an upstart-app-launch command for that which is cleaner, but "start application-click APP_ID=com.xyz_Name_version" should work
<asac> ogra_: also we have good images in the bank
<ogra_> asac, yeah, well, in the end i did and i knew rsalveti would handle it properly  (and we had a proper and tested fix)
<Cimi> MacSlow, there are ubuntu settings components to reuse
<asac> ogra_: we are safe to just continue working as decent as needed
<lool> bzoltan: do you still need this?
<MacSlow> Cimi, if you don't know, I can just chase Design and see if they have more mockups just not uploaded perhaps yet
<asac> with all the care needed and all the checking that needs to be done
<asac> etc.
<asac> if there is no good image anymore then bad luck
<ogra_> asac, right, next time i'll resist :)
<asac> we release 96
<MacSlow> Cimi, sure
<Cimi> MacSlow, I don't have more, but I believe it's simply reusing the same designs of the desktop
<bzoltan> lool: I think for us calling the direct qmlscene  is the interesting, as the autopilot test app is not a click app
<Cimi> MacSlow, with same paddings and other GU we use on the phone
<asac> ogra_: just dont spin 100... we wanted to release 100 :)
<asac> 99 removed one chance we had to iterate to make that fun release
<ogra_> asac, well 101 isnt a bad number either :)
<asac> :)
<asac> 111
<asac> lets do some spinning i guess
<asac> phone v101
<asac> :)
<didrocks> let's try to get either 100 or 101
<lool> bzoltan: Sorry I'm not sure I understand
<didrocks> we should add that to annual objectives :)
<MacSlow> Cimi, how do one test-run ubuntu-settings-components best with unity8 for development (on the desktop)?
<lool> didrocks: 666
<popey> 103 is a prime number though!
<popey> insert more spurious reasons for respinning here...
<didrocks> popey: not valid argument. rejected :p
<popey> hah
<Cimi> MacSlow, I run qmlscene path/to/the/components/gallery
<popey> damnit
<MacSlow> Cimi, ok thx
<Cimi> MacSlow, there's a qml file with the gallery of the ubuntu settings components
<oSoMoN> didrocks: no idea, let me check
<didrocks> oSoMoN: we have an ubuntu-keyboard issue in the one proposed for landing, do you know in that case who can takes this up?
<asac> pitti: xnox: is there any hope for a fix for the socket filter or do we need dismiss the approach?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: maybe it's not from your team, just pocking randomly :)
<MacSlow> Cimi, hm... doesn't seem to work
<Cimi> MacSlow, error?
<pitti> asac: xnox was rather close yesterday, it just needs some hard thinking how to set up the netlink filter chain
<oSoMoN> didrocks: tmoenicke is your man, but I’m not seeing him around either
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hum, can you keep me posted if they will be around today?
<MacSlow> Cimi, "TypeError: Result of expression is not an object" while trying to load the Calendar.qml
<Cimi> MacSlow, not run this
<Cimi> MacSlow, run the main qml file
<MacSlow> Cimi, how is it meant to be run then?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: they should be, but in the meantime maybe I can help?
<bzoltan> popey: and now I tried this
<MacSlow> Cimi, which is?
<bzoltan> popey:  bash -ic source /etc/profile; export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-k2xEWyIULe; APP_ID=calculator qmlscene /usr/lib/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/examples/calculator/calculator.qml --desktop-file-hint=/usr/lib/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/examples/calculator/calculator.desktop
<Cimi> MacSlow, guess it's called either SettingsComponents.qml or UbuntuSettingsCOmponents.qml
<Cimi> MacSlow, might be on root of the project
<MacSlow> Cimi, don't have that here
<Cimi> mmm ok
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ok, so we have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1240403
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240403 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "OSK never reappear when dismissed in notes" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> oSoMoN: basically the landing was supposed to be able to dismiss the keyboard
<Cimi> MacSlow, sorry but last time I coded that was 2 and a half months ago :)
<MacSlow> Cimi, oh hold on...
<Cimi> MacSlow, it's in root
<Cimi> SettingsComponents.qml
<MacSlow> Cimi, do I also have to provide the path the the menus explicitly?
<Cimi> MacSlow, let me try
<asac> pitti: xnox: ok feels like there is actually hope... thanks for not dropping the ball :)
<pitti> asac: it seems upstream starts moving video drivers away from the uevent hacks; apparently not the maguro one yet, though :/
<Cimi> MacSlow,
<Cimi> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-settings-components
<Cimi>  cd ubuntu-settings-components/
<MacSlow> Cimi, of course :)
<asac> pitti: right. but that sounds rather long term :)
<Cimi> qmlscene SettingsComponents.qml
<Cimi> that works for me
<Cimi> ^^
<pitti> asac: most hopefully not; this should really be fixed properly for 14.04
<asac> pitti: you think they will update the N4 drivers? i thought they dont really like touching such things for old devices
<pitti> asac: I don't know
<bzoltan> lool: do you know about any restriction of the .desktop file location?
<pitti> asac: I've seen two patches for other drivers recently
<MacSlow> Cimi, I get... "Ubuntu.Settings.Menus" is not installed
<asac> pitti: agree on 14.04... just hoping for a good enough bandaid that makes maguro not go boom
<bzoltan> lool: I wold expect this command to work:  bash -ic source /etc/profile; export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-k2xEWyIULe; APP_ID=calculator qmlscene /usr/lib/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/examples/calculator/calculator.qml --desktop-file-hint=/usr/lib/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/examples/calculator/calculator.desktop
<Cimi> MacSlow, ah right, try installing the deb
<MacSlow> Cimi, so I guess you still have something elese installed (manually... left over?) on your system
<Cimi> MacSlow, qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-settings-components
<oSoMoN> didrocks: looking
<Cimi> MacSlow, nick redid the packaging and polished the repo, some things changed and I forgot
<MacSlow> Cimi, isn't that what I'm trying to test?
<Cimi> MacSlow, you want to test or see in action??
<Cimi> MacSlow, to test, I see there's a script run tests here
<MacSlow> Cimi, I just want to be able to test the thing I need to work on to fix the bug...
<Cimi> MacSlow, I am not sure we're using those components yet there
<Cimi> MacSlow, better to ask dednick
<MacSlow> Cimi, ok
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Global Dignity Day! :-D
<Cimi> MacSlow, he did the unity integration
<oSoMoN> didrocks: I can’t reproduce the bug on maguro
<didrocks> oSoMoN: jibel is going to add more infos
<oSoMoN> ok
<asac> Saviq: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/mako/99:20131015.2:20131015/4749/unity8-autopilot/ are those failing flaki ones (shall we retry?)
<Saviq> asac, are they consistently those two tests?
<asac> Saviq: asking you
<asac> what you see locally
<Saviq> asac, I see unity8 crashing on startup sometimes in ?? ?? ?? ??
<Saviq> asac, during autopilot tests
<asac> Saviq: and that makes random APs fail
<asac> ?
<lool> bzoltan: All I'm getting are core dumps
<Saviq> asac, never managed to get any symbols out of it
<Saviq> asac, random unity8 tests fail, yeah
<asac> Saviq: well, did you see that this makes AP fail :)
<asac> right
<asac> so you see that locally... gotcha
<asac> guess you need to look at the crash first then
<bzoltan>  lool: yes, that is the problem
<Saviq> asac, yeah, and the ones we get out from image testing are truncated
<Saviq> asac, so we can't get anything out of them
<Saviq> asac, i.e. utah didn't wait for apport to finish before collecting the .crash file
<oSoMoN> didrocks, jibel: ok, now I have managed to reproduce the bug, looking into it but I’m no OSK expert, I hope tmoenicke gets online soon
<Saviq> asac, unity8 .crash files should be > 10MB
<jibel> oSoMoN, FYI the mediaplayer crash I reported few days ago is fixed, I'll do more tests then close the report.
<asac> Saviq: if you see it locally getting backtraces is best to get there i guess
<oSoMoN> jibel: cool, thanks
<asac> Saviq: you can even go further and build unity8 and other things with -O0
<Saviq> asac, yeah, that's the thing - the backtraces I get here are useless
<Saviq> asac, the ones in smoke looked more promising - 'cause they're bigger
<Saviq> asac, my .crash files for that were below 1MB
<Saviq> asac, and 0 symbols - everything was in the non-debuggable android libs it seemed
<didrocks> oSoMoN: good luck! :)
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<tvoss> Saviq, do we have a bug for the slowness after having executed the uitk test suite?
<Saviq> tvoss, pong
<tvoss> asac, ^
<Saviq> tvoss, thought that was what was fixed by the mir fix?
<lool> bzoltan: Before I dive into that (in a HO right now), is this breaking SDK features?
<Saviq> tvoss, otherwise bug #1238684 maybe/
<ubot5> bug 1227739 in Mir "duplicate for #1238684 Mir continues to render background application surfaces even when they're not visible" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227739
<lool> bzoltan: backtrace is in code which was recently change about handling mir connections
<asac> Saviq: nope
<asac> err
<asac> tvoss: i dont think we have a fix yet
<bzoltan> lool:  do not dive into that ... yet
<asac> zoltan is looking and i believe we need other teams loking as well
<asac> like MIR/unity8
<bzoltan> lool: I am on track to figure out the root cause
<tvoss> Saviq, nope, don't think so
<bzoltan> lool: thanks for offering your help :)
<tvoss> asac, pointing alf_ in the direction, too
<asac> tvoss: i think Saviq also is still fighting weird unity crashes during unity89 testsuite
<asac> not sure what is more important and where alf can help most
<tvoss> Saviq, got bugs for me for the crashers, yet?
<Saviq> tvoss, which ones?
<Saviq> tvoss, unity8?
<tvoss> in 89, crashers in the u8 test suite
<tvoss> basically, what asac just said
<Saviq> tvoss, all I get are ?? ?? ?? ?? in the backtrace
<lool> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1240420
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240420 in apport (Ubuntu) "Shouldn't write directly to .crash file" [Undecided,New]
<asac> right. i think we need to -O0 compile or somnething if we cant get anything useful
<lool> bzoltan: I'd still like to know whether the SDK is currently broken; as in, something we'd like to track for release
<asac> at least would be an idea... but would need to be done by the dev who triages
<lool> asac: but is that with the incomplete crash file?
<tvoss> asac, can you paste the ui-toolkit testing instructions for alf_ again?
<lool> Saviq: are you getting broken bt with complete or incompelte crash files?
<Saviq> tvoss, the lab .crash files look more promising (bigger, mine were < 1MB)
<tvoss> asac, will open a bug with the instructions now
<Saviq> lool, incomplete crash files
<pitti> lool: I'll have a look into that, but rewriting the whole .crash (including the big core dump) is a lot more expensive than just appending a few kB of stack traces and depenency info
<bzoltan> lool:  for the stake of good terminology ... the SDK has not been broken for ages... it is the CI test cases what are broken
<asac> tvoss: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Testing_your_Ubuntu_Touch_Code_before_submission
<asac> :)
<lool> Saviq: right
<asac> tvoss: please bookmark and reshared that URL :)
<Saviq> tvoss, but they're truncated, so can't get nothing out of it :/
<lool> pitti: I dont understand
<tvoss> Saviq, happening locally for you, too?
<pitti> lool: oh, that's for the initial crash
<lool> pitti: the bug is about racyness between apport-noui triggering and apport
<pitti> lool: I thought you meant during apport-cli data collection
<lool> pitti: there are other possible approaches, such as writing a .done once the .crash is finished writing
<lool> and then have apport-noui trigger on done
<pitti> lool: right now it's done when you can actually read the file (before it's permisssions 000)
<bzoltan> lool: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1239646
<Saviq> tvoss, yes, but no useful trace
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239646 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "CI fails most tests on UITK trunk" [Critical,In progress]
<Saviq> tvoss, just run unity8 suite, you'll get 1 or 2 failed tests with .crash files from unity8
<Saviq> tvoss, but at least here they were totally useless
<tvoss> Saviq, yup, running the test suite right now
<lool> pitti: that might be a way to check then; maybe we want an apport-settle wrapper that waits for all .crash to be != 000 and use this in apport-noui.conf?
<pitti> lool: we already have /usr/share/apport/apport-checkreports, the upstart job might just use that?
<pitti> lool: although all it really does is to call whoopsie-upload-all
<pitti> which will ignore non-readable reports already
<pitti> lool: aah, so I guess the problem is EVENT=create -> the job only gets called for creating teh (unreadable) empty .crash file, but not again once apport is done writing
<lool> pitti: Yes
<lool> pitti: it's even worse, if you write multiple crash files, upload-all is called in parallel multiple times (slangasek had researched this some time ago)
<pitti> lool: I wonder if it wouldn't be even more elegant to have apport emit an upstart event "apport-crash-added" or so
<pitti> lool: yeah, we'd need locking for that
<lool> pitti: the short term problem we're trying to solve is the lab collecting incomplete .crash files
<popey> lool: just clarified with nik90 that for 1.0 we want to have snap decisions triggered by indicator-datetime, but not launch clock->alarms from tapping events from indicator. So no url handling in clock app is required, which is why it's not there.
<pitti> lool: upload-all was written for autopilot/autopkgtests really, where it would be called once in a script, not by (possibly concurrent) upstart jobs
<lool> pitti: if there was something to run before collecting them, it would help a lot
<lool> popey: Ok
<lool> popey: Thanks for confirming; I remember the initial idea was with URLs, so seemed odd these werent there  :-)
<popey> yeah, confused me this morning too ☻
<popey> need more tea
 * popey looks for renato
<asac> ogra_: do you know how i can properly turn maguro off? seems whenever i turn it off through pressing power button for long time i have to remove the battery once
<asac> before i can turn it on again
<lool> asac: is it plugged to USB?
<tvoss> Saviq, where does unity8's stdout go to when started via upstart?
<lool> asac: I find it's really hard to really turn off/on stuff when they are connected to USB
<Saviq> tvoss, where *everything's* stdout go to
<asac> lool: no... i remember that that doesnt work :)
<Saviq> tvoss, .cache/upstart/
<asac> so its not plugged
<asac> lool: afaiui its impossible to turn it on while its plugged
<ogra_> asac, works for me
<ogra_> asac, you need to hold the power button for 5sec to switch it on
<asac> ogra_: hmm. ok. will try harder :)
<tvoss> Saviq, do we use a QImage for caching the application snapshots?
<Saviq> tvoss, yes
<Saviq> tvoss, but when they are destroyed, they go away, and get rerequested from Mir again
<Saviq> greyback, correct ↑ ?
<greyback> Saviq: correct
<Saviq> tvoss, there's an image://application/ image provider
<Saviq> greyback, what we could do is make them cached: true
<mpt> Cimi, MacSlow: Those are all bog-standard menu items, nothing special about them at all
<asac> 11:49 < alf_> tvoss: hmm, so how do you actually start an app with upstart? 'start <appname>' doesn't work
<Saviq> greyback, and add a ?timestamp= to the URL
<greyback> Saviq: then they'll only be grabbed once per app
<asac> can we maybe document the one and only good way to run apps on our touch wiki?
<asac> :)
<greyback> Saviq: exactly my thinking
<asac> maybe a new section in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Testing_your_Ubuntu_Touch_Code_before_submission
<Saviq> greyback, that would save us requesting them unnecessarily
<asac> bzoltan: would you mind adding a quick and dirty section about how to start apps from adb to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Testing_your_Ubuntu_Touch_Code_before_submission ? Seems this question is getting asked more than once :)
<lool> asac: upstart-app-launch com.ubuntu.music
<lool> bzoltan: ^
<tvoss> Saviq, so alf_ found that unity8 memory usage increases drastically when running the uitk test suite
<asac> lool: thats for click only?
<asac> lool: or same for packaged ones?
<lool> some environment must differ between running manually with qmlscene and with upstart
<asac> lool: does that work from adb?
<lool> asac: upstart-app-launch dialer-app
<lool> asac: you need to sudo -u phablet -i first
<lool> asac: that's from adb
<bzoltan>  asac:  I am still discovering the topic... I do not see a clear pattern on how apps should start
<asac> bzoltan: read what lool says above. that sounds saner :)
<lool> that's meant for apps with a desktop file though
<MacSlow> mpt, ok... but the "bug" I was gathering info on, is actually a not yet fully implemented/integrated feature
<lool> it would seem good that qmlscene works
<asac> lool: sure. guess those we care about have .desktp files
<MacSlow> mpt, and it's dednick's baby... so he'll address it
<bzoltan> lool:  Of course... desktop files we ahave a lot
<asac> lool: qmlscene is not trivial it seems :)
<lool> well in the end this runs qmlscene
<lool> it's just some environment difference or pathnames that would explain one working and not the other
<asac> right. byut we should document our upstart-app-launch...
<lool> phablet   3538  0.4  3.6 372996 70024 ?        Tsl  08:39   0:19              \_ /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene music-app.qml --file= -I ./plugins
<bzoltan> lool, asac: this upstart-app-launch com.ubuntu.music is for click apps, right?
<asac> good to keep folks with a sane and stable interface :)
<lool> bzoltan: asac already asked the same thing
<lool> :-)
<lool> bzoltan: 11:53 < lool> asac: upstart-app-launch dialer-app
<tvoss> Saviq, greyback so I take it that we create the QImage from a pre-existing char*?
<asac> bzoltan: its for ALL apps it seems ... maybe confirm. would be good news
<lool> yes it's for all apps
<bzoltan> lool: have you tried to start the calculator example app form the UITK example package?
<asac> lool: so syntax is "upstart-app-launch <desktop-file-name>"?
<lool> note that the click ones will use a different internal code path than the "legacy" ones
<greyback> tvoss: yes, the casterd char* coming from mir
<lool> asac: it's "appid"
<tvoss> greyback, who frees that buffer? as QImage won't
<lool> asac: but yeah
<lool> bzoltan: does it have a .desktop file?  :-)
<jlcgib> Help
<jlcgib> :)
<lool> bzoltan: that's the thing, upstart-app-launch will only look at .desktop from /usr/share/applications or for click apps
<Saviq> greyback, only thing I'm worried... if we go for cached: true... we'll be holding all the previous screenshots in memory anyway
<tvoss> greyback, Saviq see https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/source/61570cd378e1b5a257ad90efcdac4098cb85262c:src/gui/image/qimage.cpp#L889
<jlcgib> Trying to install Touch on my N7
<bzoltan>  lool:  yes, it has... but it does not start with upstart-app-launch
<lool> bzoltan: you might be able to hack around it by calling "start" with some overrides, but I guess we need to get to the bottom of the environment difference explaining why qmlscene works or doesn't work
<jlcgib> and stumped on
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: hi, to fix the problems that bfiller mentioned yesterday in bug 1240145 I posted two MRs (linked to the bug), can you please have a look ?
<jlcgib> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  phablet-tools : Depends: bzr but it is not installable                  Depends: python-configobj but it is not installable                  Depends: python-lzma but it is not installable                  Depends: python-launchpadlib but it is not installable                  Depends: python-requests but it is not installable                  Recommends: ubuntu-dev-tools but it is
<ubot5> bug 1240145 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "problems configuring facebook for sharing" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240145
<lool> bzoltan: is the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications?
<greyback> Saviq: but it's a cache, it only gets so big, then starts throwing away unneeded pixmaps
<bzoltan> lool: no, it is not there
<Saviq> greyback, true, true
<nerochiaro> gusch: maybe you can have a look too (bug 1240145 and related MRs) ?
<bzoltan> lool: it is here /usr/lib/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/examples/calculator/calculator.deskto
<lool> bzoltan: upstart-app-launch is a good interface for installed apps; typically the ones you'd see on the .desktop
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok - I'll take a look
<bzoltan> lool: yes, i see...
<tvoss> greyback, Saviq can you guys confirm for the image data not being freed by qimage?
<lool> bzoltan: it worked after copying to /usr/share/applications
<lool> bzoltan: upstart-app-launch calculator after cp /usr/lib/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/examples/calculator/calculator.desktop /usr/share/applications/
<bzoltan> lool: good to know
<MacSlow> dednick, ping
<dednick> MacSlow: pong
<bzoltan> lool: we have the /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery.desktop there but the upstart-app-launch does not start it
<asac> added https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Start_Applications_through_adb
<asac> not sure if thats good. please fix if not
<asac> lool: ^^
<asac> bzoltan: ^^
<Saviq> greyback, will you check?
<greyback> Saviq: I am
<Saviq> greyback, thanks
<lool> do we support Nexus 7 2013?
<tvoss> greyback, QImage::fromData seems to be the correct way of doing it
<asac> lool: given that we dont support tablets right now, i doubt it :)
<lool> asac: we have Nexus 7 2012 image with mir though
<lool> asac: it's going to the website
<asac> what is going to the website?
<tvoss> lool, n7 2012 is difficult right now, a lot of issues as the HardwareComposer is disabled
<asac> lool: you say we will feature our nexus 7 image for release?
<asac> lool: tell me where you heard that so i can sort that out
<deiu> Hi all, has anyone updated the Nexus status document?
<deiu> The latest image can't be from 20130818...
<deiu> (for mako)
<asac> lool: commented on the rick doc
<asac> i think thats the place you refer to
<lool> asac: web team pointed me at some text with it; I'll comment there too
<asac> lool: will /msg you url i am talking about
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> ogra_: did you get some sleep in the end?
<ogra_> davmor2, indeed i did :)
<jibel> lool, system-image tests pass locally with adt, I'm running them in the lab to find what is interfering
<lool> jibel: Great, thanks
<davmor2> today I will mostly be breaking^wtesting 3g auto attach patch no upgrades for me
<pitti> didrocks, jibel: how can I locally reproduce an otto test for a MP on amd64? (https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/1195/?)
<didrocks> jibel: is that really otto used by those? ^ (I didn't know we have the tests running for upstream merger)
<gusch> didrocks: most of notes-app and browser-app tests fail (on maguro) - but I'd guess there is another reason
<pitti> also, it only ran the two tests from dialer_app.tests.test_dialer, but not the two from dialer_app.tests.test_calls
<jibel> didrocks, it seems it is
<jibel> pitti, I don't really know how these tests have been setup
<didrocks> gusch: keep us posted (and maybe try to get someone trying on mako?)
<pitti> didrocks: considering the huge "otto" ascii art logo in /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log which you can see in the full console log, yes :)
<pitti> jibel, didrocks: ok, I'll ask fginther later; I'll just try to start current otto on the current saucy iso, and run the tests there
 * didrocks wonders why we didn't get that running for daily releases then
<didrocks> asac: do you know? ^
<asac> didrocks: otto?
<didrocks> yep
<asac> i think i lack a bit context ... /me reads a few more lines of backlog
<didrocks> asac: it seems medium test run are using otto. I wonder if this is for phone or desktop only
<didrocks> maybe it's only desktop, I hope the setup was easy because nor jibel or I were in the loop :)
<lool> can someone help me to force the modem to attach to 3G?
<lool> it stays disconnecteed:
<lool>   Driver:            ofono
<lool>   State:             disconnected
<lool>   Default:           no
<pitti> didrocks, jibel: doc says "To enable it make sure CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED=Y is set in kernel configuration file and swapaccount=1 on the kernel boot parameters"
<pitti> didrocks, jibel: does that mean I need to rebuild my kernel for that? or is that "and" supposed to be an "or"?
<lool> Oct 15 08:21:10 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[999]: <warn> could not mark modem as powered: org.ofono.Error.Failed Operation failed
<asac> didrocks: i dont understand. all i know is that we used otto for desktop, but not for touch images
<asac> that doesnt sound very different from what you discovered, right?
<jibel> pitti, you don't need to rebuild your kernel it is already set to Y by default in Ubuntu
<didrocks> asac: not sure, as they setup otto for cases we didn't know, maybe there are some good new hidden, I'll check with Francis :)
<pitti> CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP=y
<pitti> # CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED is not set
<pitti> jibel: ^ no, it isn't
<jibel> hm
<pitti> jibel: well, I'll try without; I need to shut down my normal session/lightdm, brb
<lool> /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems says Online = 0
<jibel> it is enabled on the machine we have in the lab and it is stock kernel
<jibel> pitti, try without, otherwise remove memory control from lxc configuration file that comes with otto
<jibel> pitti, unless your intend is to huge crazy amounts of memory or test leaks in your app
<awafaa> is it possible to install an older image? say one with the dummy data?
<jibel> pitti, the purpose of this parameter is to keep control of our machines when something goes wrong with the tests
<pitti> jibel: ah, good; but no luck, otto start fails with /tmp/otto-start.out | pastebinit -
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245011/
<pitti> "command get_init_pid failed to receive response
<mzanetti> what's the correct bug tracker to file bugs for the app update manager?
<pitti> jibel: hang on, doc/README didn't mention the "sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor reload"; trying that now
<pitti> jibel: that wasn't it
<rickspencer3> popey, so, 98 didn't get promoted?
<popey> correct
<popey> 99 may be
<popey> 98 had a bad radio regression, so you couldn't make calls
<rickspencer3> popey, gotcha ... "couldn't make calls" sounds like "a bad radio regression". pretty much the definition :)
<popey> Yeah. ☻
<jibel> pitti, if you lxc-start the container, the message should be better, python bindings doesn't log anything
<nerochiaro> fginther: do you know why this MR fails to build because it can't find dependencies ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/2490/console
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks; I'll try that once I'm done with debugging lxc with rbasak
<jibel> (and "failed to receive response" is a generic message when the container fails to start)
<mardy> didrocks: hi! Do you know if there's a way to see the contents (packages and versions) of an Ubuntu Touch image, without downloading and installing it?
<tvoss> greyback, any more insight into the QImage creation thingy?
<didrocks> mardy: hey! yeah, you have the manifest files in both proposed and current images: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest
<greyback> tvoss: not yet. I was under impression mir deletes the raw snapshot pixmap after I use it, so checking that. I avoided using loadFromData as that would be a copy.
<mardy> didrocks: cool! And do you know how to map an image number to a date? (for example, tell that image #80 is 2013MMDD.X)
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, done
<tvoss> greyback, but even if it deleted under your feet, that would be quite bad, too :)
<tvoss> greyback, asac, Saviq off for ~15 minutes
<didrocks> mardy: yeah, for instance look at: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/
<mardy> kenvandine: are you already awake, or never went to sleep? ;-)
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: i'm not sure what you mean about the dependency
<didrocks> the first two digits in the image number
<didrocks> then, you have the ubuntu one
<mardy> didrocks: oh thanks!!
<didrocks> (then, for the end, I don't know, I guess against which version the android kernel was built against)
<greyback> tvoss: yep, but a copy happens when I call scale()
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: i dind't update the name of the package with my change
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: so why would it change ?
<greyback> tvoss: though I do suspect I'm being lucky :)
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: we weren't depending on a specific version number
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, there is one
<kenvandine> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.1 (>= 0.1+13.10.20130829-0ubuntu1),
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: ah, why was it there ? i think it can be removed safely, no ?
<kenvandine> well it now needs a newer one :)
<kenvandine> to get the update function
<kenvandine> i guess it won't crash without it...
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: you're right. and yeah it won't crash, but the share popover will not come up
<kenvandine> but no reason not to bump that though
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: except that we don't know what version the new ubuntu-ui-extras will be no ?
<kenvandine> so you could just make it >> 0.1+13.10.20130829-0ubuntu1, since that is currently the latest in the archive
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> we know if it gets built today in daily release it'll be 0.1+13.10.20131016-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> so >= 0.1+13.10.20131016-0ubuntu1 is safe
<davmor2> lool: did you get you 3g issue resolved?
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: makes sense
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: bumped
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: it will now fail to build in jenkins though
<bzoltan> lool: When I create an application package and install it on the device the .desktop file is put to the /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/ Is that th reason that manually installed click apps do not launch?
<bzoltan> lool: have you ever tried out the QtC packaging and installing feature?
<lool> bzoltan: is that a .deb or a .click you're installing?
<lool> bzoltan: upstart-app-launch uses click calls to get information about apps or uses /usr/share/applications for legacy apps
<lool> davmor2: no
<davmor2> lool: were you on image 98?
<asac> dbarth_: any luck with the ua thingy for youtube?
<bzoltan> lool: of course it is click... we do not do .deb for ages
<dbarth_> asac: hi
<dbarth_> asac: nope, really not
<dbarth_> asac: the best i can do, is to force the site to serve the mobile UI
<bzoltan> lool: Have you ever tried out the QtC for app package creation and installation?
<asac> dbarth_: what i am looking for is some experience that delivers the videos
<dbarth_> asac: which is a patch to webbrowser-app; merged as we speak
<asac> i think the website look is secondary to the goal that youtube serves videos we can play
<dbarth_> asac: but video won't work; the best i could do is html5 vids, but that triggers crashers in webkit
<ogra_> asac, you need that so youtube doesnt tell you all the time "this device is not supported"
<dbarth_> asac: and that does force a switch back into desktop mode, for youtube to serve html5 content
<dbarth_> asac: besides rtsp is no go for the release
<dbarth_> asac: at this stage, what i look into is injecting js to find hidden video links; but that's a bit borderline
<lool> davmor2: Yes
<ogra_> yay screen scraping
<lool> davmor2: but had already booted, so ofono accounts should be there
<lool> davmor2: and I get GSM
<lool> bzoltan: No
<davmor2> lool: on 98 there is a fix ofono package that is hopefully in 99
<Chipaca> a silly question: how is one supposed to go "back"? e.g. to system settings from updates, or to updates from auto-download
<davmor2> Location works woohoo!
<ogra_> Chipaca, using the toolbar
<xnox> Chipaca: pull up the toolbar....
<Chipaca> is the toolbar the thing that says, e.g., "Updates"?
<ogra_> Chipaca, toolbar is hidden at the bottom
<asac> dbarth_: right. i thought that webkit doesnt crash anymoore when playing videos
<ogra_> swipe upwards
<Chipaca> augh
<Chipaca> ok :)
<asac> dbarth_: i would have liked to hear about that issue more often and far louder in the last few days. my assumption was that the MM landing that phonedations did, made browser work
<asac> rsalveti: known that we have a crashing browser when playing videos?
<asac> read above
 * lool just saw video playing in the web browser for the first time
<dbarth_> asac: not with 96 when i tried yesterday; works once, but then it crashes
<lool> same as dbarth_
<lool> I opened a second video, same web site of online videos
<lool> and it crashed
<dbarth_> asac: there are 2 things to consider here:
<dbarth_> asac: play some video in the browser: it's doable for the relesae, with a special site that accepts to send the right html5 tags
<dbarth_> asac: but have a functional youtube.com, that's going to take time; youtube obviously will not serve content to random user-agents, to protect the content
<dbarth_> asac: so i'd say, let's make a demo page and work on fixing that crasher
<dbarth_> asac: wdyt?
<bzoltan> lool: Dogfooding would be nice... It is kind of showstopper that app devs can make apps, package them in click format, install them on the device... but the shell does not launch it.
<lool> bzoltan: Yes, I appreciate this is important, which is why I tried to understand which use case we try to cover
<lool> bzoltan: I cant use qtcreator to create apps anymore since I purged all /opt/qt5 packages; I don't know exactly what's broken in my config since I removed them
<bzoltan> lool:  The "launching app what I develop" use case ...
<bzoltan> lool:  /opt/qt5 ??? The Qt is not installing there for about a year :)
<lool> bzoltan: Yes, I could not get rid of these packages for months, then when I eventually did everything was screwed up
<lool> bzoltan: anyway
<lool> bzoltan: so do you have a sample click I can install?
<lool> bzoltan: that seems like a good abstraction for reproducing the issue
<bzoltan> lool:  just try the simple app template
<lool> tvoss: Hey
<lool> tvoss: do you have instructions to test the oom features?
<lool> tvoss: like how do you put the device into low memory mode to trigger some apps to be killed?
<bzoltan> lool: open QtC go to Touch tab, create new project ....
<ogra_> lool, disable swap and open a ton of apps
<tvoss> ogra_, +1
<tvoss> lool, ^
<lool> bah qtcreator was opening a minute ago
<lool> now it doesn't launch
<lool> Cannot update Qt version information: /opt/qt5/bin/qmake cannot be run.
<lool> ah relaunching helped
<lool> bzoltan: I see no QML template when I try to create new projects from touch tab
<lool> tvoss, ogra_: Hmm
<lool> tvoss: Is the expected behavior that the oldest app gets killed?
<bzoltan> lool: It is called Ubuntu - Simple touch UI
<lool> or just one of the stopped apps?
<tvoss> lool, one of the oldest apps so far
<tvoss> lool, yup, which are the stopped ones
<lool> bzoltan: I dont have it; I have Other projects > Code snippet; Non-Qt Project > C Project or C++ Project
<lool> and Import project
<bzoltan>  lool:  but obviously you need to have the latest SDK installed ... preferable from the SDK Release PPA, since Saucy is legacy
<lool> bzoltan: I have ubuntu-sdk installed from saucy
<bzoltan> lool: even with that one you should have the Ubunt section on the left list
<lool> I dont
<lool> bzoltan: can you tell me how to wipe my qtcreator config?
<bzoltan> lool: then you do not have the SDK installed
<lool>   Installé : 1.094
<asac> dbarth_: a test page would be good, yes
<asac> not sure if i like the answer that youtube wont work
<asac> but ... :)
<bzoltan> lool:  you should have something like this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/99124/
<lool> bzoltan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245420/
<bzoltan> lool: you need to purge all qt5* PPAs first,  add the SDK PPA and do an upgrade
<lool> I did purge all qt5 PPAs
<bzoltan> lool: even Saucy has 2.7.1-0ubuntu10
<bzoltan> lool: sorry, you have that
<awafaa> erm, am i hallucinating or did i imagine that there were some gesture type features?
<awafaa> as in a way to bring up additional functions in the browser?
<bzoltan> lool:  did you start the Ubuntu SDK from the Dash?
<lool> bzoltan: No
<lool> bzoltan: I run qtcreator
<ogra_> awafaa, do you mean the actions button (that gets you to history and bookmarks) ?
<bzoltan> lool: try to rune the ubuntu-sdk
<lool> bzoltan: same thing
<lool> bzoltan: I "fixed" this by rm -rf .config/QtProject
<lool> bzoltan: I see the templates again now
<bzoltan> lool: brutforce :)
<lool> bzoltan: So I tried running on device, but it didn't install a click; instead it ran qmlscene directly
<dbarth_> asac: easier though: http://touch.dailymotion.com/ works almost
<dbarth_> asac: ie, we get the right UI, and it starts an html5 video; once
<lool> bzoltan: how does one "stop" the running application on device?
<bzoltan> lool:  The CtrLF12 is for just running ... there is a packaging tab and an installing menu item
<dbarth_> lool: ^^ i think that can be an easier test case to get rid of the webkit crasher
<bzoltan> Ctrl-Shift-F12
<bzoltan> lool: Ctrl-Shift-F12
<lool> bzoltan: I get "manifest does not exist" when creating package
<lool> ah right packaing tab
<lool> bzoltan: FYI my name is rendered as "Loïc Minier <lool@dooz.org>"
<lool> bzoltan: [14:46:57]  /!\Â transfer failed /!\
<bzoltan> lool: know issue ... my name Zoltán too
<bzoltan>  lool:  at wich step it fails?
<awafaa> ogra_: no, i thought i managed to bring up an overlay type screen that had things like forward/back and other functions
 * awafaa can't seem to get it again
<lool> bzoltan: FYI /tmp/click.err is insecure  :-/
<asac> how can i take a screenshot?
<lool> bzoltán: [14:46:56] /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/qtc_project_click_create: ligne 83: /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/manifest_description: Permission non accordée
<awafaa> asac: by using this script http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/mirfbdump
<lool> permission denied
<lool> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 100 sept. 20 15:20 /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/manifest_description
<lool> bzoltan: Looks like this file should be +x
<ogra_> awafaa, ah the hud ... swipe from the bottom to the center of the screen
<bzoltan>  lool: on my installation it is executable
<awafaa> ogra_: aha!!! thank you for proving im not totally insane
<bzoltan> lool: we have fixed lots of bugs in the SDK Release PPA ... because since the FF we did not push the QtC updates to Saucy
<asac> E: Device 'maguro' is not supported. Supported devices are: mako manta grouper
<asac> E: Device 'maguro' is not supported. Supported devices are: mako manta grouper
<asac> jibel: ^^
<asac> your mirfbdump script...
<ogra_> SUPPORTED="mako manta grouper"
<ogra_> add maguro ...
<ogra_> though i guess the resolution is actually to high
<asac> ogra_: right. but doesnt work it seems
<davmor2> asac: doing adb pull /dev/graphics/fb0 kills maguro and you only seem to get a black screen
<ogra_> hmm, no, not to high
<lool> bzoltan: So I get a click, it installs, but then it's blank on statup
<lool> startup
<bzoltan> lool:  yep... that is the problem I am tacking with
<asac> davmor2: right. so no screenshot for me :)?
<lool> oddly, it doesn't seem to be launched with upstart
<davmor2> asac: it's called cheese and a webcam
<ogra_> asac, cat /dev/graphics/fb0 >/userdata/fb
<ogra_> asac, that seems to work
<ogra_> (needs the convert call from the script once you adb pulled it)
<davmor2> ogra_: oh that is interesting let me have a play with that then
<asac> ogra_: odd... adb pull really killed maguro :)
<asac> wonder what it does beyond read
<davmor2> ogra_: nope that has locked up the maguro as well
<jibel> asac, cat'ing /dev/fb kills maguro, it is a problem with the fb driver according to tvoss
<ogra_> davmor2, works flawless
<ogra_> for me
<ogra_> i tested it before i posted it
<lool> err upstart-app-launch com.ubuntu.music doens't work anymore
<asac> jibel: interestring... i was able to cat
<asac> and then pull
<asac> but then the maguro was dead :)
<asac> and the image is corrupted
<asac> so... :)
<asac> no luck for us
<jibel> asac, okay, I'll change it instead of pulling directly
<asac> jibel: not sure if it really is better...
<asac> as i said, the device is still dead
<asac> just after the adb pull, which also might have been incomplete
<asac> very odd
<davmor2> ogra_: ^ I get the same as asac the phone is locked up completely
<ogra_> well
<davmor2> ogra_: the best is when it finally sleeps you can't wake it again
<davmor2> ogra_: I wonder if it is killing unity8
<asac> davmor2: i can still adb in it
<asac> unity8 process is still alive though
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /dev/graphics/fb0 >/userdata/fb
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# exit
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel$ adb pull /userdata/fb screenshot.raw
<ogra_> 5553 KB/s (16777216 bytes in 2.950s)
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel$
<davmor2> asac: so just mir inside unity8 that is dead then I guess
<ogra_> no issues here
<ogra_> i cat'ed five times yet
<asac> ogra_: dont say that. its all broken :)
<asac> ogra_: try harder :)
<ogra_> asac, are you on a rw or ro image ?
 * ogra_ is ro
<davmor2> ogra_: on maguro
<asac> so i dont know. you also dont see corrupted video thumbnails on your home screen
<ogra_> davmor2, yes
<asac> davmor2: do the thumbnails look good for you?
<asac> maliit still crashing here
<davmor2> asac: thumbnails?  I have no videos on the home page I can add some once I've rebooted
<ogra_> asac, you mean dieing or leaving a .crash file ?
<asac> ogra_: .crash file
<ogra_> asac, yeah, fix is in proposed
 * asac doesnt like having crash files after a fresh boot
<asac> ogra_: sure?
<ogra_> asac, landing #256
<davmor2> asac: open maps.google.com enable location, stand by a window and make it find you :)  next hit directions and see if you can make the keyboard appear at all
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> davmor2, geez, stop playing with these super advanced features !
<ogra_> location in websites ... crazy talk
<davmor2> ogra_: well they are there
<davmor2> ogra_: the loaction bit works I was over joyed
<davmor2> then no keyboard for directions makes it kinda suck as a satnav ;)
<ogra_> yerah, so stop whining about a broken keyboard ... cant have everything :P
<ogra_> :)
<mardy> kenvandine: hi! So, this is the bug that could be fixed if we upload all the new libaccounts*: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1234282
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234282 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "It's possible to add more than one U1 account from system settings on the phone" [High,In progress]
<mardy> kenvandine: I linked two branches, which completely fix the issue
<lapor> hey
<davmor2> ogra_: although the indicator still says that location is disabled if you pull it down after getting your location point
<ogra_> davmor2, blame tvoss
<ogra_> :)
<lapor> i managed to get stuck with some problem on my nexus 4 and ubuntu touch and would need some help
<davmor2> tvoss: it's all your fault ogra_ says so
<ogra_> lol
<mardy> kenvandine: please tell me if there's some chance of getting them in, or if I should branch 13.10 off trunk and aim at merging them later
<lapor> i was speaking with my friend, and all of a sudden it turned off
<lapor> and now I cannot turn it on
<lapor> it just shows Google and after that nothing
<kenvandine> mardy, so those two require updating libaccounts-glib and libaccounts-qt as well right?
<davmor2> lapor: was your battery level low at all?
<kenvandine> mardy, but not signon?
<lapor> I upgraded it yesterday
<lapor> not exactly
<mardy> kenvandine: right
<lapor> 20 and something %
<lapor> i'll try to plug it in
<davmor2> kenvandine: accounts google does it load a page for you?
<dobey> where does one file bugs against the pre-installed click packages now?
<lool> bzoltan: Ok, I think I'm on something
<lool> bzoltan: I think it doesn't start due to lack of apparmor profile
<davmor2> dobey: against the app in launchpad
<lool> bzoltan: which is not visible in job output due to it being handled by upstart
<kenvandine> davmor2, indeed it doesn't
<lool> bzoltan: I have a /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/com.ubuntu.developer.lool.boing_Boing_0.1.json -> /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.lool.boing/0.1/Boing.json
<kenvandine> mardy, ^^
<bzoltan> lool: that is a bug fixed in the SDK RElease PPA
<kenvandine> file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ubuntu-system-settings/private/Ubuntu/OnlineAccounts/Plugin/OAuth.qml:139: Error: Invalid write to global property "p"
<lool> bzoltan: but /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.lool.boing/0.1/Boing.json doens't exist
<jdstrand> lool: are you referring to sudoku?
<lool> jdstrand: no, to clicks created by saucy SDK
<jdstrand> ok
<davmor2> dobey: which app is it
<dobey> davmor2: https://launchpad.net/terminal-app
<lool> bzoltan: Ok; how will you SRU SDK to saucy?
<lapor> strange....at that time battery was more than 20%
<lool> bzoltan: will you SRU it wholesale, or will you cherry pick fixes?
<bzoltan>  lool: I will not, Saucy is closed
<lapor> now is 3%
<dobey> 404 not helpful :)
<bzoltan>  lool: legacy series got updates from the PPA
<lool> bzoltan: we have this concept of stable updates where we fix the worst bugs
<davmor2> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+filebug  maybe?
<mardy> kenvandine: oops!
<dobey> davmor2: and how does one decipher what the launchpad page for filing the bugs, is?
<mardy> kenvandine, davmor2: do we have a bug for it?
<bzoltan> lool: it is a bit more complicated ...
<lapor> i cannot add any URL source to Shorty and cannot get to the gmail because browser isn't supported (or something like that)
<davmor2> mardy: nope I only just saw it and wanted a confirmation before continuing
<lapor> this is normal and will be fixed
<lapor> right?
<kenvandine> davmor2, please file one
<kenvandine> mardy, at least cancel works now :)
<davmor2> mardy: it could of easily been the 3g connection that I am testing
<kenvandine> davmor2, i've reproduced it
<davmor2> kenvandine: will do
<lool> bzoltan: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/ " get Qt5 and the Ubuntu toolkit" link is broken for me
<davmor2> dobey: I just do a google search "Launchpad bugs <appname>" on the whole I get to the right page, I then ping the devs with the bug incase it is the wrong place and look where they put it :)
<kenvandine> mardy, do you know what the problem is?
<kenvandine> i can add more debugging output
<lool> bzoltan: So some thoughts here: a) I personally would prefer avoiding PPAs, for reasons you can imagine  b) I'm also worried PPA might redefine frameworks or not be up-to-date with SDK components; maybe it just has qtcreator stuff though  c) we should not have a broken qtcreator in saucy
<mardy> kenvandine: yes, it looks like a forgot a "var" in JS
<lool> dpm: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/ " get Qt5 and the Ubuntu toolkit" link is broken for me
<mardy> kenvandine: weird that it happens with Google only
<lool> dpm: Since the SDK in saucy is broken, this is pretty bad; we need to point people at the PPA
<bzoltan> lool:  I hear you... but legacz series, like Precise, Quantal, Raring and now Saucy we support from the PPA
<tvoss> davmor2, tell ogra_: as usual
<ogra_> hah
<dpm> lool, ok, let me get the get started page we used to have back and point to the PPA for all releases. I'll have it ready by tomorrow
<lool> jibel: did you give back the autopkgtests for s-i?
<davmor2> tvoss: ogra_ now come on you guys shake hands and make up ;)
<mardy> kenvandine: OK, I have the fix ready (tested on device as well)
<lool> bzoltan: I dont really want to have this conversation now since it's too late to fix it, but consider we're still landing much riskier critical fixes all over the place
<kenvandine> mardy, cool, i guess google is the only one that has parameters
<lool> bzoltan: and that's hours from the final build
<popey> upstream openweathermap fixed.
<bzoltan> lool: QtC is not broken in Saucy, it has bugs... I guess it is not the only sw in Saucy what has bugs :)
<mardy> kenvandine: ah, true
<lool> bzoltan: Yes, so we should fix the worst bugs
<lool> in saucy-updates
<lool> which is what it is for
<tvoss> davmor2, you might want to tell Mr. ogra_ that I totally don't want to argue about the fb :)
<jibel> lool, so on i386 tests fails because thre is output to stderr, on amd64 I am not sure, it is a timeout but on different tests
<lool> the fact the core features of the ubuntu plugin dont work is pretty important to fix
<lool> jibel: Mind logging a bug on the stderr output?
<bzoltan> lool: I decided not to overload the Saucy updating process and reviewing engineers with SDK updates when devs can get update from the PPA anyway and the T queue is soon open
<jibel> lool, k
<bzoltan> lool: but that is offtopic :) The problem is with the Shell not launching the Click apps
<ogra_> tvoss, loool ...
<davmor2> tvoss: haha
 * tvoss hugs ogra_ 
<lool> bzoltan: so until dpm reinstates the web page, can you confirm which PPA this is?  I had ppa:ui-toolkit/ppa ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper and canonical-qt5-edgers-qt5-beta1-raring
<tvoss> is it beer'o'clock, yet?
<lool> ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta1 rather
 * ogra_ hugs tvoss 
<ogra_> *plop*
<tvoss> perfect
<bzoltan> lool: SDK Release PPA : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa About 7000 users (3000 on Raring) are using this PPA to get SDK updates
<mardy> kenvandine, davmor2: are you filing a bug about the Google issue? If not, I'll do that
<bzoltan> lool: please purge all the PPAs you listed unless you know why do you have them
<davmor2> mardy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/account-plugins/+bug/1240513
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240513 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "Maguro: image 98 google account page never loads" [Undecided,New]
<mardy> davmor2: thanks!
<lool> bzoltan: these are the ones I had previously and had purged
<lool> adding ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team now
<bzoltan> lool:  OK... those other PPAs are either legacy stuff or very experimental
<lool> reluctantly
<kenvandine> didrocks, to fix bug 1234282 we need updates to libaccounts-glib, libaccounts-qt, accounts-qml-module, ubuntuone-credentials and ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<ubot5> bug 1234282 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "It's possible to add more than one U1 account from system settings on the phone" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234282
<kenvandine> didrocks, i'm thinking we just queue those for SRU?
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, please ensure all components that are shared with desktop follow the SRU procedure
<kenvandine> didrocks, what do you think?
<didrocks> kenvandine: so, bug filed, following SRU
<didrocks> then, we can process it
<didrocks> kenvandine: can you run/release all of them?
<didrocks> kenvandine: please add that to the landing plan (image #100)
<kenvandine> ok, so release them but we'll let them hang in -proposed for the SRU process?
<didrocks> kenvandine: well, before releasing them (and after a lot of testing), you need to ensure that the bug SRU procedure is done and that we can release them in -updates
<didrocks> kenvandine: then, just give a head's up to cjwatson, he'll accept them today for -updates
<lool> bzoltan: I dist-upgraded a couple of hours ago and I get this after adding the PPA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245646/
<lool> some are from ubuntu
<bzoltan>  lool:  These should be fine
<pitti> jibel, fginther: ah, FYI I can actually replicate the "otto/amd64" failure from https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/dialer-app/enable-phonesim-tests/+merge/191248
<pitti> I just started a live iso in KVM and installed stuff there; dialer-app comes up,  but is all empty
<pitti> boiko: ^ FYI
<lool> bzoltan: Why is friends-app in the PPA?
<lool> bzoltan: the remaining packages are reasonnably SDK-ish
<lool> no qt udpate
<lool> cordova/html stuff
<lool> the only weirdness is friends-app I guess
<bzoltan> lool: yep
<lool> bzoltan: are you removing it?
<pitti> fginther, jibel: so nevermind about the otto bits for now
<pitti> boiko: I filed bug 191248 about it
<ubot5> bug 191248 in Ubuntu Japanese Kaizen Project "Firefoxの「逆向きスクロール」がAnthyのキーバインドと衝突している" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191248
<pitti> err, what?
<pitti> bug 1240519
<ubot5> bug 1240519 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Does not work on amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240519
<boiko> pitti: nice! thanks! I was trying to reproduce it here
<pitti> boiko: I suppose/hope it's mostly missing dependencies
<boiko> pitti: yep, should be
<pitti> boiko: in principle, the Qt/QML stuff is supposed to work on desktop, too, right?
<popey> rickspencer3: 99 available.
<pitti> boiko: it's "fun" that enabling https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/dialer-app/enable-phonesim-tests/+merge/191248 now uncovered two important bugs already :)
<boiko> pitti: ouch, it is a dependency problem indeed
<anders3408|afk> stgraber: have you had time to write on that guide you talked about :)
<pitti> boiko: something like qtdeclarative5-qtcontacts-plugin? I'll play around with that until it works
<boiko> pitti: I guess adding qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1 should be enough
<pitti> boiko: what's the difference between qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1 and qtdeclarative5-qtcontacts-plugin ?
<boiko> pitti: qtdeclarative5-qtcontacts-plugin is the upstream qtcontacts QML module
<boiko> pitti: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1 is the one providing the contact list and contacts picker
<pitti> boiko: with the latter it still complains about missing QtContacts, trying the former
<boiko> pitti: yeah, I think we need both, but AFAIK qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1 uses QtContacts, so maybe it is a missing dep there too?
<pitti> boiko: yes, apparently
<pitti> boiko: now the QtContacts warnings went away, but it still says "No compatible telepathy account found"
<pitti> boiko: I now have the keypad, but disabled dial button
<stgraber> anders3408|afk: I'm sort of busy with the whole releasing 13.10 thing, I guess you'll have to wait till next week
<pitti> boiko: (followed up to the bug)
<kenvandine> mardy, apparently you aren't an accepted author...
<pitti> boiko: do you happen to know some CLI tool to show current telepathy accounts, which I could run on the phone to see what it sets up?
<pitti> kenvandine: or, do you? ^
<kenvandine> mc-tool
<kenvandine> i think
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> yeah, that's it
<Brodc> I've seen somewhere on the interwebs that Ubuntu-touch has a release out (stable?). Did I understand or read that wrong, or did i miss something :)
<kenvandine> np
<pitti> $ mc-tool list
<pitti> ofono/ofono/account0
<pitti> that sounds plausible
<boiko> pitti: so, there is a ofono-setup script that creates the telepathy account,
<pitti> boiko: ^ do you know how this gets created?
<pitti> boiko: ah, perfect
<boiko> pitti: and the qml plugin should make sure it is enabled and tries to connect to that if it is offline
<mardy> kenvandine: sorry, I miss the context; author for what?
<kenvandine> mardy, your branch
<kenvandine> ubuntuone-credentials
<kenvandine> failed to land
<pitti> boiko: rock! outgoing and incoming calls working perfectly now
<boiko> pitti: nice! :D
<kenvandine> dobey, can you help with https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntuone-credentials/lp1234282/+merge/191346
<dobey> wtf jenkisn bot
<dobey> no
<kenvandine> dobey, otto-pilot doesn't like mardy ;)  not sure what we can do to make them friends
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> that i can fix
<dobey> but it won't land now because the stupid jenkisn bot
<boiko> pitti: so, do you want me to propose an MR fixing the dependencies or are you already taking care of that?
<dobey> i don't know how to work around that
<pitti> boiko: I'd just add it to https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/dialer-app/enable-phonesim-tests/+merge/191248 if that's alright with you?
<pitti> boiko: that's the branch to enable/fix CI tests, after all
<kenvandine> dobey, why won't it try again?
<anders3408|afk> stgraber:  fine by me :)
<dobey> kenvandine: it will try. but it will fail because there is a needs-fixing
<pitti> boiko: 5/6 success, the "incoming" call one doesn't work yet as the popup dialog works differently on desktop; I'll think about taht
<boiko> pitti: that's fine
<boiko> pitti: so, we used to have a dbus call to accept or reject incoming calls from command line, let me see if that's still the case
<pitti> boiko: I currently use /usr/share/ofono/scripts/answer-calls
<pitti> boiko: which works fine on touch
<dobey> kenvandine: and i don't know if ps jenkins bot will try again or when it will, and if it does, if it will try to commit to the tree or not
<kenvandine> dobey, if we trigger another CI rebuild, that should change that
<pitti> boiko: but on desktop, dialer-app closes (!!) on an incoming call and I get a libnotify dialog
<dobey> kenvandine: can you trigger it? it has to be done before it's set to approved again
<kenvandine> dobey, done
<boiko> pitti: ah ok, well, it would be better to accept that on the telepathy level (to be more close to what happens in the real scenario)
<pitti> boiko: agreed; but it remains that dialer-app closes immediately, which doesn't sound right (it doesn't do that on the phone)
<boiko> pitti: yeah, that shouldn't happen
<Brodc> Hi all, I've seen somewhere on the interwebs that Ubuntu-touch has a release out (stable?). Did I understand or read that wrong, or did i miss something :)
<rickspencer3> thanks popey, upgrading now :)
<popey> Brodc: tomorrow
<boiko> pitti: com.canonical.TelephonyServiceApprover /com/canonical/TelephonyServiceApprover com.canonical.TelephonyServiceApprover.{Accept,Reject}Call
<pitti> boiko: ah nice, thanks
<pitti> boiko: I'll change the tests accordingly
<boiko> pitti: there is still one weird thing that on the desktop the dialog is not dismissed when we destroy the notification item
<lool> tvoss: I'm launching many apps
<lool> tvoss: things get slower and slower as I do
<pitti> boiko: right, here too; on the  phone the snap decision goes away
<Brodc> popey: really, sounds interesting. Can you shed a little light on the state of Ub. touch? Maybe a little teaser?
<lool> tvoss: albeit the apps are in the T state
<pitti> boiko: did you try with the ofono script or dbus call to TelephonyServiceApprover?
<popey> Brodc: tbh we're all a bit busy getting ready for the release, do you have a specific question?
<tvoss> lool, T state?
<lool> tvoss: I mean they are sigstoped
<tvoss> lool, mako or maguro?
<lool> tvoss: mako
<tvoss> lool, can you check dmesg?
<lool> tvoss: nothing obvious
<Brodc> popey: Will the realease be considered mature? stable (-ish)? Usable in everyday life without too much hassle?
<lool> tvoss: Only OOM I see is: [    9.939356] init (680): /proc/680/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/680/oom_score_adj instead.
<tvoss> lool, please search for kill
<tvoss> rsalveti, ping
<ogra_> lool, red herring, thats from the container
<ogra_> (there is on eandroid binary that has this hardcoded somewhere)
<lool> tvoss: [  350.895589] send sigkill to 4041 (webbrowser-app), adj 1000, size 15214
<popey> Brodc: not mature, no. It's a first release.
<ogra_> but usable in a day to day manner
<lool> tvoss: [  487.708194] send sigkill to 3710 (qmlscene), adj 1000, size 13971
<lool> tvoss: so slow down started much earlier than being close to no memory
<lool> tvoss: I still had hundreds of MiBs left
<lool> tvoss: it looks like a mir slowdown
<lool> or possibly unity8 / qml
<tvoss> lool, *everything* looks like a mir slow down
<tvoss> ;)
<tvoss> lool, but yes, we are looking into the slowdown issue
<lool> tvoss: the OOM part seems to work ok
<tvoss> lool, ack
<lool> tvoss: I tested by having music-app running in background
<lool> and that worked
<ogra_> did the broowser pick up where you left it afterwards ?
<kenvandine> dobey, thxc
<tvoss> lool, yup, it was working locally for me, too
<lool> tvoss: not sure why music-app gets -10
<lool> but that's good
<tvoss> lool, we whitelist it explicitly
<lool> tvoss: Yes, wasn't sure we did for oom_scope_adj too
<tvoss> lool, pretty sure
<dobey> kenvandine: sure
<lool> tvoss: I haven't reviewed the code, but in practice that seems to be the case
<tvoss> lool, yup
<lool> and we dont want to do it in the future anyway
<lool> I also see unity8 is -10
<ogra_> thats the default
<lool> and so is maliit
<ogra_> set by the session
<lool> Ah I thought default was 0
<ogra_> nope
<tvoss> lool, oom_score_adj is -1000 to 1000
<tvoss> where -1000 stands for: take it out of oom killing at all
<lool> ogra_: ah I meant the default default
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# grep oom /etc/init/*
<ogra_> grep: /etc/init/boot-hooks: Is a directory
<ogra_> /etc/init/lightdm.override:oom score -10
<lool> this is fine
<lool> I just wanted to confirm that indeed everything was -10 by default
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> BTW system processes are 0
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> that might cause some throuble
<lool> So I think we want everything to be 0 by default, background tasks like music-app to be 0 or less, and then adjust the score based on the stack of launching
<lool> but right now I guess we just set score to 1000
<lool> tvoss: it would be interesting to try to set score depending on the order or the app
<lool> *of
<lool> so that oldest app gets killed first
<lool> it might not be the most efficient in terms of memory saving, but it's the most user friendly
<tvoss> lool, yup, mentioned that as todo in the source code
<lool> cool
<lool> tvoss: I'm sorry I have not read it all
<tvoss> lool, no worries :)
<nerochiaro> fginther: ping
<fginther> nerochiaro, hello
<Brodc> popey: Thanks! Iĺl be looking forward to it. Good luck to you and the team!
<nerochiaro> fginther: hi, can you please give an hint of why jenkins is having problems with the dependencies of this MR ? https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-check-facebook/+merge/191363
<tvoss> lool, in case you are interested: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk/view/head:/src/modules/Unity/Application/taskcontroller.cpp#L188
<fginther> nerochiaro, yes. the mako/maguro problems are caused by a  previous unity8 test that failed to revert packages after testing and left the device in a bad state. I've made a change to jenkins in the past hour so that it now flashes the device after testing. The otto test is missing qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.1, I'm looking that one up
<nerochiaro> fginther: that's a dependency bump i did, and it's depending on a version of the package that hasn't been released yet
<nerochiaro> fginther: i had to choose between doing that, or allowing the app to be installed with a mismatched version
<lool> tvoss: ah so we do set it to 200 or something
<lool> or min + 200
<fginther> nerochiaro, ok, so it's just the mako/maguro runs you were asking about?
<kenvandine> dobey, how does ubuntuone-credentials land in the archive?
<nerochiaro> fginther: yes
<lool> tvoss: Ah I found a bug
<dobey> kenvandine: it's not on daily-release, if that's what you mean
<fginther> nerochiaro, cool, want me to rebuild that MR?
<lool> tvoss: I switched back to last run app and its score is 1000
<kenvandine> dobey, i noticed that... manual upload?
<dobey> kenvandine: i do uploads. is this change a critical fix?
<dobey> yeah
<nerochiaro> fginther: it will fail on the qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras i suspect, but at least it will be a cleaner failure
<kenvandine> we want to land it with the rest of those packages today
<nerochiaro> fginther: so yes please try to re-run it
<tvoss> lool, hmmm ...
<tvoss> lool, let me look
<lool> crap, I've locked my phone
<dobey> because a non-critical upload < 24 hours before release seems like something i don't want to do :)
<fginther> nerochiaro, it's building...
<nerochiaro> fginther: thanks
<kenvandine> dobey, it's pretty important... U1 doesn't like having multiple accounts ;)
<kenvandine> dobey, from what i hear
<kenvandine> dobey, we're releasing 4 other packages that are needed for this fix, should do that one too :)
<dobey> kenvandine: well, it doesn't really much care if there are multiple accounts. it just always uses the first one in the list that is returned by accounts/signon
<lool> tvoss: also got an unity8 crash
<lool> tvoss: not sure if related though
<tvoss> lool, ack, will look into the issue in a few
<dobey> kenvandine: if it has approval from lool, then feel free to shove that one change in as a patch in debian/patches/ and do an upload
<tvoss> lool, could you check dmesg?
<dobey> kenvandine: and include it with the landing request for those others
<lool> Signal: 6
<kenvandine> dobey, it's included in the landing plan
<lool> SIGABRT
<lool> tvoss: what shold I look for in dmesg?
<lool> tvoss: I get:
<lool> [  350.895589] send sigkill to 4041 (webbrowser-app), adj 1000, size 15214
<lool> [  487.708194] send sigkill to 3710 (qmlscene), adj 1000, size 13971
<lool> [  610.720952] send sigkill to 4348 (webbrowser-app), adj 1000, size 13752
<lool> tvoss: would you think OOM killing might trigger an apport crash?
<lool> tvoss: does it send SIGABRT?
<tvoss> lool, nope, it sends sigkill as noted in dmesg
<lool> tvoss: so it seems we're not getting apport running in that case
<lool> which is good
<lool> not sure where the SIGABRT comes orm though
<lool> tvoss: Concerning that 1000 score on last running app, do you think there's a chance that OOM killer agressively frees memory it doens't need?
<lool> otherwise, it's relatively harmless
<tvoss> lool, we can adjust it's agreessive-ness
<lool> tvoss: cause 1000 is max score
<lool> and we flag all as 100
<tvoss> lool, yup, I know
<lool> 1000
<pitti> boiko: I pushed the two fixes (adding deppends and ofono-setup), let's see what it says now
<tvoss> lool, I will look into it in a few
<boiko> pitti: nice! I'm going for lunch, I will check when I'm back
<pitti> boiko: it seems the otto tests only run test_dialer.py, not test_calls.py; I'll ask fginther about that
<pitti> fginther: ^ is that in cu2d? seems strange that on the phone we run all "dialer_app" tests, but on otto just dialer_app.tests.test_dialer
<fginther> pitti, both tests use the same test_suite parameter "dialer_app"
<lool> tvoss: from a quick look at mm/oom_kill.c, it seems it's only killed when the system is actually out of memory
<lool> But I guess this might include file caches
<mpt> Eh, the "Wi-Fi" settings lists every network twice
<mpt> If you've seen that bug reported already, speak up before I report it again. :-)
<tvoss> lool, you want to look at lowmemorykiller.c
<pitti> fginther: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/1195/? only has the two test cases
<pitti> fginther: anyway, the tests should mostly run now, hopefully that was just an artifact of all tests failing immediately
<pitti> fginther: I sent you mail/patches for the phone test runner, btw
<fginther> pitti, I'm looking into those patches. very much thanks for those
<fginther> pitti, the test_calls have a skip, is that getting triggered?
<pitti> fginther: perhaps; I can't reproduce the skip in a kvm live session (where I'm testing that)
<pitti> fginther: I can't get otto to work on current saucy, starting the container fails
<pitti> fginther: so I try in kvm with live session for now; but I'll definitively get back to trying in otto if the fixes I just pushed to my dialer-app branch aren't sufficient
<fginther> pitti, I'll make a note of that... there is an extra otto node in jenkins if you need it to debug
<lool> tvoss: Thanks for the pointer
<lool> tvoss: so looking at it, it looks that if we have at least 64 MiB free, nothing will be killed (min adj is MAX_ADJ + 1)
<pitti> fginther: btw, cool that we are doing that :) (extra effort to make stuff work on desktop/amd64, but it helped us detect those missing dependencies and all that)
<cyphermox> dpm: balloons: hey, didrocks tells me you may be aware of a plan to improve the autopilot tests for click apps, I'd like to check on that, wondering if there are new tests and all ? :)
<tvoss> lool, yup, quite conservative
<tvoss> lool, only if memory pressure sets in, lowmemorykiller starts killing off processes
<fginther> pitti, we also want to keep the tests working on x86 as that is the only platform for some devs
<balloons> cyphermox, improve?
<pitti> fginther: ah, I just got an idea what could be wrong there (no at_console session so that the process isn't allowed to talk to ofono); that certainly sounds like the kind of thing that could happen in that environment
<cyphermox> balloons: add maybe?
<balloons> cyphermox, sure. Everything should have click support, but yes we are constantly iterating on it and mir issues to get back to where we were
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> balloons: cool, thanks
<pitti> boiko: hmm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6246009/
<pitti> boiko: that's on the phone
<pitti> /usr/bin/telephony-service-approver is running
<mhall119> woot! build 99
<meeee_> you like boobs ?
<meeee_> i like fucking
<pitti> boiko: ah, got it: com.canonical.Approver /com/canonical/Approver com.canonical.TelephonyServiceApprover.AcceptCall
<pitti> !op
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - oubiwann, corp186, popey,  k1l,  Corey, wgrant, idleone, and ogra.
<didrocks> thostr_: can you ensure your team ping us when they do packaging changes?
<meeee_> i love boobs
<meeee_> boob
<pitti> !op please kick meeee_
<ubot5> pitti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<didrocks> thostr_: we have to reject and respin indicator-datetime because of a bad recommends
<pitti> popey: cheers
<popey> np
<ogra_> thanks popey
<thostr_> didrocks: the json inclusion?
<pitti> well, I wouldn't call it an "OMG emergency"
<didrocks> thostr_: no, a recommends on click
<didrocks> thostr_: which would bring click on the desktop
<thostr_> oh....
<didrocks> thostr_: I'm pushing this to trunk
<thostr_> didrocks: it's only needed for phone, so is there another level, lighter than recommended
<didrocks> thostr_: well, we already pull click another way
<thostr_> didrocks: ok, but this still sounds like a more general problem we need to solve going forward
<thostr_> didrocks: as convergance will not solve everything
<didrocks> thostr_: yeah, it's possible, but first thing would be to have packagers involved when there are packaging changes :)
<thostr_> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> we can with alternatives and so on
<alecu> Saviq: sergiusens is trying to choose the right icon sizes for the apps that he's uploading to the store
<alecu> Saviq: I mentioned that the pngs should be square, and that the dash or ubuntushape would later take care of cropping
<alecu> Saviq: but now sergiusens tells me that on ubuntu-mobile-icons the icons are 512x476, so it seems we have a discrepancy somewhere
<sergiusens> alecu, Saviq yes, that; it
<sergiusens> it's not a huge issue
<Saviq> alecu, sergiusens it will crop fine
<Saviq> sergiusens, alecu we can simply take both
<alecu> Saviq, sergiusens: I much rather we have just one aspect ratio for the icon's pngs, and that we communicate this clearly
<sergiusens> Saviq, ok, so the only limitation is the store now requiring 1:1 256px icons; it's ok, just bothersome
<Saviq> alecu, that's not a question to me I'm afraid
<sergiusens> alecu, yeah; we need designers
<sergiusens> to update ubuntu-mobile-icons
<alecu> Saviq: ack. So, do you have any idea who should we ping about this?
<alecu> dholbach: ^^^
<Saviq> alecu, start with Patricia
<alecu> great
<dholbach> alecu, and maybe CC JohnLea
<pitti> boiko: pushed scripts/answer-calls -> com.canonical.TelephonyServiceApprover.AcceptCall change to the branch, too; thanks for the suggestion
<bfiller> oSoMoN: what are good sites to test the location service fix other than google maps? didrocks and lool were inquiring
<didrocks> maybe the mobile one is asking
<didrocks> bfiller: fine, the mobile site does ask (but I can't be located it seems ;))
<oSoMoN> bfiller, didrocks, lool: http://html5demos.com/geo
<oSoMoN> didrocks: the first fix may take a very long time, and your device needs to be close to a window (or even better, outdoors)
<lool> oSoMoN: consider that it's raining outdoors right now
<oSoMoN> lool: use an umbrella :)
<didrocks> thostr_: a new indicator-datetime, really?
<thostr_> didrocks: JohnLea wants to have this urgently
<thostr_> it's just a label string change
<didrocks> thostr_: it won't for V1, too low for it
<didrocks> thostr_: and already spawn by people asking multiple times to release the same components the same day
<didrocks> JohnLea: FYI ^
<didrocks> oSoMoN: worked! thanks :)
<JohnLea> didrocks; this is actually a change that recently landed last week accidentally, the request is to role this change back.  Does this make it easier?
<didrocks> JohnLea: no, it's a component in the desktop image
<didrocks> JohnLea: and it's closed for released now
<didrocks> (actually, there is a last rebuild with indicator-datetime)
<didrocks> JohnLea: but this change is even not merged
<JohnLea> thostr_, btw, does this change impact the desktop in any way, or is it something that lives in both phone and desktop but only impacts the UI of the phone?
<JohnLea> didrocks; np, thanks for reply, will hopefully then get this fixed just after release
<thostr_> JohnLea: well, this label is not visible on desktop, so it only affects phone
<thostr_> JohnLea: didrocks: so, should I take it off the landing request page then?
<didrocks> JohnLea: will be Friday
<JohnLea> thostr_, cool, just checking, thanks!
<didrocks> thostr_: no, I just postponed it
<thostr_> didrocks: thanks
<lool> tvoss: Hey
<lool> tvoss: trying to test latest location-service
<didrocks> kenvandine: think about hinting what's touch-only
<lool> tvoss: I dropped down location indicator, ticked Location detection and GPS, want to http://html5demos.com/geo with browser, but then indicator location had Location detection and GPS unticked
<lool> oSoMoN: How do you check status?
<lool> Instantiating and configuring: gps::Provider^M
<lool> is what I see in log
<oSoMoN> lool: afaik the indicator checkboxes have no effect, location and GPS are always active atm
<lool> uhoh
<lool> I tried to reenter the locationin address bar and unity8 crashed
<lool> after webbrowser-app crashed
<lool> ---------- 1 phablet whoopsie  5498252 Oct 16 15:29 _usr_bin_webbrowser-app.32011.crash
<lool> oSoMoN: is there a command to tell whether you're located?
<tvoss> lool, you will see in the browser
<tvoss> lool, extending the reporting capabilities of the service ison the list
<lool> Ok, well I'll put the phone outside some minutes then
<lool> in a ziploc
<didrocks> kenvandine: you do have the instruction for hinting?
<popey> ogra_: do you know of a bug for systemd-udevd eating cpu?
<ogra_> popey, yes, one sec
<ogra_> popey, bug 1234743
<ubot5> bug 1234743 in systemd (Ubuntu) "omapfb module floods system with udev events on samsung galaxy nexus" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234743
<popey> will that land sometime? it seems not fixed in image 99
<lool> oSoMoN, tvoss, didrocks: I couldn't test location-service
<lool> I left the phone in a ziploc 8 minutes outside
<lool> and webbrowser didn't get a fix
<lool> that said, I dont think the respawn would hurt in any way
<tvoss> lool, for a cold-start, it takes up to ~20 mintues
<kenvandine> didrocks, oh... sorry i missed that
<ogra_> popey, not before release i fear, unless xnox had a secret breakthrough
<lool> tvoss: 20mn, no AGPS eh
<lool> 20mn
<jono> has anyone else lost sound with image 99 on N4?
<lool> my gosh
<lool> so I'll leave it outside then
<tvoss> lool, no supl server, hooks for agps are there
<oSoMoN> lool: yeah, the respawn can’t hurt, as the service is supposed to be reachable at all times anyawy
<ogra_> lool, just move to a higher up place :P
<ogra_> lool, the alps or so
<lool> jono: music-app and phone calls work for me
<ogra_> jono, same here on maguro
<jono> lool, damn, I have no sound at all
<kenvandine> didrocks, so i just add an unblock in that bzr branch
<lool> jono: is the volume up?
<jono> lool, yep, and I have an indicator
<lool> jono: there is no indicator feedback when you press it up
<lool> ok
<didrocks> kenvandine: thanks!
<jono> lool, no indicator when I press vol buttons
<ogra_> jono, you mean no notification ?
<xnox> ogra_: xnox is busy with ubiquity
<didrocks> lool: +1, please push
<ogra_> thats fine
<lool> jono: yeah indicator is expected
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, i thought so
<lool> jono: lack of notification that is
<jono> oops, sorry
<jono> so I have a sound indicator
<jono> no notifications on vol button presses
<ogra_> no notification is fine
<ogra_> thats wanted
<Laney> the indicator icon itself changes
<ogra_> (whyever)
<lool> jono: Right
<lool> diwic: Can you help jono with a sound issue?
<lool> diwic: he lost sound output entirely
<lool> jono: I think diwic did the pulseaudio stuff for N4, maybe he can help debug
<jono> thanks lool
<jono> diwic, any ideas?
<ahayzen> Hi, anyone know why I am getting this error when running the music-app through dev mode but the one on the device runs fine? Thanks [16:41:17] file:///home/phablet/dev_tmp/music-app-fix-alignment-now-playing/music-app.qml:26 module "org.nemomobile.grilo" is not installed
<jono> when I hold the phone to my ear I hear light cracking noise too
<lool> jono: NSA?
<jono> lool, lol
<ogra_> ahayzen, sudo -u phablet -i ?
<ogra_> ahayzen, i.e. are you the phablet user and have the right environment
<slangasek> jono: they're transmitting radio waves from INSIDE YOUR BRAIN to control your PHONE
<ahayzen> ogra_, i'm running from QtCreator? Ctrl+F12
<ogra_> ah no clue about that, sorry
<jono> slangasek, radio waves inside my brain, eh? well, given the size of my brain, those waves should be pretty light :-)
<davmor2> lool, ogra_: Don't worry I have the fix for this, jono you need more sleep you are holding the baby monitor ;)
<ahayzen> ogra_, it was working a few days ago :(
<jono> lol
<ogra_> LOL
<kenvandine> didrocks, do i only need to hint the touch only packages?  what about the ones that are also in the desktop but also needed in touch to fix this bug?
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, for the others, check with the release team
<ogra_> kenvandine, for these you need an SRU etc etc
<thostr_> JohnLea: what's now the decision on the datetime label? Using "date time" or rather "upcoming" as I heard rumors mpt is voting for
<didrocks> I think they are handling it
<kenvandine> ogra_, yeah, thought so
<ogra_> kenvandine, the typical release process applies for these
<kenvandine> yeah, they have the SRU bug
<question_> hello?
<question_> So I just learned about Ubuntu Touch
<jono> sound now works
<question_> and I am looking into it. but my question is: Why?
<jono> I just tested calling my phone
<jono> and I heard the call, and it now seems to have unblocked sound
<ogra_> jono, file a bug
<ahayzen> ogra_, i get 'Segmentation fault (core dumped)' when i try and run through the shell as phablet :(
<jono> ogra_, will do - which project?
<ogra_> jono, sounds like sound profiles arent changed back and forward properly
<popey> question_: Why what? Why are we here? That's a pretty huge philisophical question right there.
<davmor2> jono: see putting down the baby monitor and picking up the phone worked ;)
<ogra_> jono, puzzle^Wpulseaudio
<davmor2> popey: that is already answered 42
<jono> ogra_, ok I will file in pulseaudio :-)
<popey> of course
<ogra_> davmor2, there is no "why" in tezh question to the answer of 42
<mpt> thostr_, "voting for"?? I discussed it with Oren and I'm updating the spec now.
<ogra_> -of
<thostr_> mpt: ok, but the change won't get in for tomorrow... too late now
<question_> popey: It is philisophical. Devices are here to communicate and consume content, docs, flash, video etc. Iphone does it, Android does it, Windows does it. Now Ubuntu Touch will eventually do it. It just don't see a overall goal. Is the goal just to have an alternate to the rest?
<davmor2> ogra_: popey expanded it to why are we here which is 42 obviously :)
<jamal> Hi everyone
<popey> question_: alternatives drive innovation.
<mpt> thostr_, of course, Final Freeze was last week
<ogra_> mpt, we dont do freezes in touch
<jamal> hello
<ogra_> mpt, touch is constantly frozen ;)
<question_> popey: Ok so it's like capitalism and the more competion the better.
<jamal> is it going to be released on 17th Oct ( Ubuntu touch )?
<thostr_> mpt: ok, so expectations are in sync. good.
<lool> jamal: Yes
<ogra_> jamal, yes !!!
<boiko> pitti: oups, there might have been a wrong change then, it is not supposed to be com.canonical.Approver, I will fix that after we sort the rest out
<popey> question_: *shrug* form your own opinion
<pitti> boiko: yeah, the name is certainly strange
<boiko> pitti: it is wrong :)
<mhr3_> ev, can we somehow get to armhf crashes via errors.ubuntu.com?
<pitti> boiko: wow, https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/dialer-app/enable-phonesim-tests/+merge/191248 PS test just came in; MUCH better!
<jamal> lool , ogra_ : is it going to be released on 17th Oct ( Ubuntu touch )?
<ogra_> jamal, i already said yes :)
<pitti> boiko: and https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/2551/? reproduces bug 1240400 nicely
<ubot5> bug 1240400 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "dialer-app crashed with SIGSEGV in __GI___pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240400
<lool> jamal: Yes
<jamal> thanks a lot
<jono> ogra_, diwic, lool https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1240585
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240585 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "No sound after upgrade to image 99" [Undecided,New]
<question_> popey: That makes sense and I am not against Ubuntu Touch. I will have wait until VOIP calling and SSL certification Mail is avaiable on Ubuntu touch until I jump on board. I was just wondering. Having 100% linux on my phone is definitly a thing I want. Android only goes so far
<question_> popey: thank you for your time.
<JohnLea> thostr_, "Date and Time", exactly as it was before this change, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1236400
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236400 in Indicator Date and Time "Indicator menu entry shows weekday instead of "Date and Time"" [High,In progress]
<popey> question_: np ☻
<boiko> pitti: ah, I got something similar, but that was because I was not passing the --desktop_file_hint argument to the app at startup
<boiko> pitti: not with dialer-app though
<boiko> pitti: this crash only happens on Mir right?
<pitti> boiko: correct, and it's a crash deep in mir
<thostr_> JohnLea: thanks for verifying
<pitti> boiko: do you have a maguro?
<boiko> pitti: yep, only a maguro
<pitti> boiko: so mako is fine now (modulo the two crashes, which are known bugs), but I don't know how to reproduce the maguro errors
<pitti> boiko: could you perhaps run the tests on maguro and see whether they work, and if not whether you get similar errors?
<boiko> pitti: yep, I will try those
<pitti> boiko: great, thanks; perhaps you can follow up on https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/dialer-app/enable-phonesim-tests/+merge/191248 to keep the discussion on one place? (I just sent a followup there)
<dbarth_> lool: ping? does it take an ask in the landing spreadsheet to get a preinstalled click update?
<dbarth_> (for gmail, twitter, ebay)
<pitti> fginther: is it possible to debug the otto test there? I bet that calling e. g. /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modem as "ubuntu" (or whatever test user) fails with a D-BUS permission error
<ogra_> dbarth_, intresting question :)
<pitti> fginther: (not today any more though, need to run in a few mins)
<fginther> pitti, ack, I'll send you some info
<lool> dbarth_: Hmm yes I guess
<lool> dbarth_: and the code change is in lp:click-sync
<pitti> fginther: thanks
<lool> dbarth_: Actually, nevermind
<lool> dbarth_: it looks like click updates will be automatically pulled form appstore if they are there
<lool> sergiusens: Is that correct?
<lool> dbarth_: store_click_packages in click-sync
<dbarth_> i think so
<dbarth_> right
<dbarth_> but wanted to make sure it does go in, especially gmail
<sergiusens> lool, yes
<sergiusens> dbarth_, lool look for the versions in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list
<lool> sergiusens: Hmm I'm not sure it's always a good idea
<sergiusens> dbarth_, lool if it's there, it's in
<lool> people can still click update to the latest version if it's newer from app store
<sergiusens> lool, why isn't it a good idea?
<sergiusens> lool, if they can still update after install it's almost the same thing as during build
<lool> sergiusens: cause they might regress and we have no way to point at a fixed one
<lool> sergiusens: well not exactly
<lool> sergiusens: in one case the user can still downgrade to the preinstalled known good version
<sergiusens> lool, if the preinstalled app is not cooperative to regressions, it becomes a non preinstalled app
<pitti> boiko: fun, messaging-app does the same: as soon as you receive a message, the app closes and you just see the libnotify dialog
<lool> sergiusens: well that's a harder decision to make
<pitti> boiko: anyway, something to investigate on Friday (got pulled into something else tomorrow), or maybe you have an idea
<lool> sergiusens: but that's basically one part of the image we wouldn't control
<sergiusens> lool, anyways, this came up at the previous vUDS
<pitti> boiko: the messaging-app MP needs a similar "call ofono-setup" fix, I'll push that tomorrow
 * pitti needs to run, good night everyone!
<sergiusens> lool, I'll do whatever cjwatson agress to do wrt to click apps
<lool> sergiusens: I remember discussion about taking / dropping new preinstalled apps
<lool> but not specifically the part about taking the latest version from appstore
<sergiusens> agrees*
<lool> sergiusens: not sure it's a click-sync thing
<boiko> pitti: night! thanks!
<lool> sergiusens: I think it could be an image config thing
<sergiusens> lool, click-sync is solely for image building purposes
<lool> or a separate click-sync list of stable verified apps
<sergiusens> lool, the only purpose of click-sync is image building
<lool> sergiusens: Yeah I understand, I mean I dont care much where this lives in click-sync or in livecd-rootfs
<sergiusens> lool, well, I would really think that we should pull the latest from the store, and if it regresses, fix it; just like we don't have a buffer archive for the archive
<sergiusens> lool, note aside, seems the new calendar needs this in the meta qtdeclarative5-qtorganizer-plugin
<sergiusens> lool, oh, our conversation is more of philosophical since I manually load the clicks for the com.ubuntu.[app] namespace still and dbarth_ does it for the webapps
<sergiusens> dpm, popey https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-calendar-app/desktop_encoding/+merge/191455
<popey> done
<mfisch> pete-woods: ondra is having some issues with the usermetrics service
<mfisch> pete-woods: "Error 4:  Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" on this line: MetricPtr metric(manager->add(dataSourceId, formatString ....)
<lool> sergiusens: Right; as long as we're manually releasing them, that'sok
<lool> sergiusens: it's just that we need some hook somewhere to block new untested stuff from going in and regressing the image
<lool> can't imagine we'd stop building images until $someone fixes app
<dbarth_> lool: long story short: make sure that webapp-gmail version 1.0.*7* goes into the final image
<lool> sergiusens: ^
<lool> sergiusens: can you ping when that's in?
<davmor2> ogra_: on maguro on 99 can you goto the music scope and click on search and type in julien
<dbarth_> lool: also in the landing asks, just to make sure
<davmor2> ogra_: for me the phone session restarts
<ogra_> shows me 6 hits
<dbarth_> lool, sergiusens: i've had it tested by yesterday by kenvandine, bfiller, oSoMoN for ex.
<ogra_> if i only could swipe twh kbd away now
<ogra_> davmor2, works fine here, no crash
<davmor2> ogra_: works fine for me on home crashes on music, p.s. I did put my 3.8GB of music on the device
<ogra_> ah, well, mine is just freshly flashed this afternoon
<ogra_> with --no-backup
<davmor2> ogra_: mine was I test mtp by transferring all my music across
<ogra_> davmor2, well, all i can say is that it works with an empty image .... thouh its a bit strange that it finds miles davis when i search for julien
<davmor2> ogra_: haha
<ogra_> biut the links take me to grooveshark aonly anyway
<ogra_> which is blocked in germany
<davmor2> ogra_: oh that's interesting I think it is an issue while it search the music collection maybe,  If I type in 2 words quickly so julien funk it stop searching locally and only looks on the web by the look of it then it works as expected
 * ogra_ wonders whats that on the cover ... asparagus ?
<davmor2> ogra_: feathers
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> heh
<davmor2> charles: did you figure out why bt doesn't find my headset unless the device is RW?
<ogra_> davmor2, oh, it finds it in rw ?
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap
<davmor2> ogra_: did you miss the big discussion we had on Monday?
<ogra_> seems like
<sergiusens> dbarth_, lool com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-gmail_1.0.7_armhf.click is in
<davmor2> ogra_: why can you not connect your device either?
<lool> sergiusens: thanks
<ogra_> davmor2, well, i only tried with a BT speaker recently
<charles> davmor2: I'm doing the datetime alarm code for popey atm, and have asked mfisch to look at bug #1234361 which I think is the same as your bug
<ubot5> bug 1234361 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth panel not getting scan results" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234361
<pete-woods> mfisch: what package is this error affecting?
<davmor2> charles: cool thanks
<charles> davmor2: though, that ticket doesn't discuss the ro/rw details, could you annotate it with what you were seeing about that?
<mfisch> davmor2: ssweeny is looking as soon as his headset is charged
<pete-woods> mfisch: also, are there any crash files for the user metrics service?
<mfisch> pete-woods: I'll ask ondra about the crash files
<pete-woods> basically that error makes me think the service is not running for some reason (crashed, or won't start for some other reason)
<mfisch> pete-woods: ondra says the service is running as shown by ps
<pete-woods> mfisch: is /var/lib/usermetrics writable by the usermetrics user?
<mfisch> pete-woods: thats the first thing we checked, the permissions matched my N4
<davmor2> ssweeny: check where bluez saves device configs I think it isn't writeable
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i think it's safe to top approve this one even without the sdk team looking at it: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/ubuntu-ui-extras-facebook-check/+merge/191361 (i can't get their attention today it seems)
<ssweeny> davmor2, ack
<davmor2> charles, ssweeny: updated the bug thanks with a comment, thanks guys
<bfiller> nerochiaro: it looks good, I can't top approve it. only sdk team can (:
<pete-woods> mfisch: is there any reason the process might not have access to the system bus?
<charles> davmor2, ty
<mfisch> pete-woods: ondra any bus issues? ^^
<davmor2> charles: I'll dupe mine to this one too while I'm at it
<charles> \o/
<ondra> pete-woods: not really bus  issue. Just want to execute one binary with root permissions,  before unity8 is started.
<pete-woods> ondra: are you sure that the system bus is up and running when this binary is being executed?
<pete-woods> e.g. if it's started by upstart, does it have a clause to ensure that dbus is started
<ondra> pete-woods: not at all, I want that binary be executed just before unity, that is all I care about
<ondra> pete-woods: so I wonder where to put it
<pete-woods> ondra: okay, so I would probably have the executable run by upstart as part of the session
<ondra> pete-woods: OK, where to add it then?
<pete-woods> if it's going to try and stick some infographic data in, then it needs to be run as the user the data will be owned by (or the security policy will reject it)
<pete-woods> so you need to add an upsart session job at /usr/share/upstart/sessions/something.conf
<pete-woods> with a "start on started dbus" line
<pete-woods> and a "exec /usr/path/to/something" line
<pete-woods> that will make it be started as soon as the user logs in
<lool> ondra: did you say as root?
<lool> ondra, pete-woods: User session is not running as root though
<pete-woods> lool: it can't run as root if you want to create infographic data
<lool> ondra: You can only run before lightdm as root
<lool> "Just want to execute one binary with root permissions, before unity8 is started."
<davmor2> pmcgowan: if you make your device writable can you connect your bt headset then?
<pete-woods> lool: I understand, but does it really need root? if so, then you need to have a separate binary
<lool> pete-woods: I dont know, I've asked the same thing to ondra
<lool> just pointing out mismatch in requirements from ondra and proposed solution  :-)
<lool> I am for less root-running code!
<pete-woods> yeah, I am guilty of re-writing the requirements there
<ondra> lool: I need to run it as root, and as late as possible just before unity8
<nerochiaro> bfiller: when that is merged and released, this other MR should pass the tests in jenkins (it's currently failing because it's depending on the new release of ubuntu-ui-extras)
<ondra> lool: this is pretty much only requirement
<nerochiaro> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-check-facebook/+merge/191363
<pete-woods> ondra: you can't create infographic data for a user in a process that's running as root
<lool> ondra: Right, you typically want to do per user things as the user
<pete-woods> ondra: is the data you're creating about the actual system, perhaps, like battery usage, etc?
<ondra> pete-woods: not creating any data, nothing like that. I just need to kill one process, that is all
<pete-woods> ondra: oh, the error that was given to me by fginther was that you were trying to create infographic data
<ondra> pete-woods: that was some other issue :)
<pete-woods> ondra: sorry, that's the issue I thought I was helping with
<pmcgowan> davmor2, will try in a bit
<ondra> pete-woods: no worries, my bad, I just jump in :)
<ondra> pete-woods: we can have a look to infographics tomorrow
<pete-woods> ondra: in terms of killing processes before unity8 runs, I'm sure there are people more knowledgable than me here who can tell you about the best way to make sure this "evil process" you want killed can be stopped
<pete-woods> I'd have thought disabling its job, or something like that would be more effective
<pete-woods> but I don't have any details
<ondra> pete-woods: it's long story, it's android process I want to kill ;)
<pete-woods> ondra: that sounds like fun
<kedivess> hi everyone
<kedivess> i would ask if it is possible to change the time format in 24h on ubuntu touch
<diwic> jono, there hasn't been any pulseaudio related changes lately so I don't know what's going on there
<jono> diwic, strange
<diwic> jono, maguro, mako or both?
<sergiusens> dpm, lool popey can you test this? http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/com.ubuntu.calendar_0.4.156_armhf.click it really doesn't work for me; it has the qtorganizaer plugin inside from the archives, but still no go for me
<jono> diwic, mako
<diwic> jono, maybe your phone got stuck inside a phone call or something?
<jono> diwic, I am not sure
<diwic> jono, did you reboot while a phone call was active, or similar strangeness?
<jono> diwic, oh I did do that
<jono> I called my voicemail and couldnt hang up
<jono> so rebooted
<jono> while the call was running
<lool> sergiusens: it doens't work for me (blank)
<jono> I will update the bug
<diwic> jono, ah, that makes sense
<lool> ** (process:5750): WARNING **: Desktop file unable to be found^M
<dpm> sergiusens, let me try. What's exactly not working?
<sergiusens> lool, oh; did you reboot? the scopes don't update I think
<lool> ah
<lool> rebooting then
<sergiusens> dpm, I get a black screen; no errors and no denials
<dpm> sergiusens, I tend to get that black screen a lot lately, I've also seen it it music, but eventually the apps load. Anyway, let me install the click package...
<popey> sergiusens: ok, installed that click package.. what am I testing exactly
<kedivess> any help ?
<popey> kedivess: i dont think so, yet
<dpm> popey, try to create an event. It should work without errors
<kedivess> thanks anyway....
<popey> bah, black screen
<popey> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6246739/
 * lool didn't get any clicks listed on home scope
<sergiusens> popey, that it loads :-)
<lool> log ends with:
<lool> QUbuntuWindow::setGeometry (this=0xe58148)Detectable autorepeat not supported. ^
<lool> also I see: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene: invalid option -- 'I'^M
<kedivess> another question.....there is the people lens? because i don't have it....
<lool> sergiusens: ^
<lool> sergiusens: the -I is worrying actually
<popey> kedivess: no
<kedivess> i saw some images whit......maybe it is removed....
<kenvandine> kedivess, it was removed
<dpm> sergiusens, same here, black screen
<sergiusens> dpm, did qtdeclarative5-organizer-plugin bring in any deps when you installed it?
<dpm> sergiusens, hm good point. Yes it did, I think. libversit or something like that
<dpm> sergiusens, it installed libqt5versitorganizer5
<didrocks> kenvandine: you are tracking your packages and ensure they land to the release pocket before 00 UTC?
<lool> sergiusens: Good call
<lool> sergiusens:         libQt5VersitOrganizer.so.5 => not found
<kenvandine> didrocks, yeah, all the touch only ones are in the release pocket
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, once all good, please update https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=0
<lool> sergiusens: ldd /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.calendar/current/plugins/QtOrganizer/libdeclarative_organizer.so
<kenvandine> didrocks, but we are at the mercy of the release team for the others
<didrocks> kenvandine: be convincing (or at worst, -updates)
<kenvandine> didrocks, they'll promote them when they do a respin
<kenvandine> didrocks, ah... so should i bug them more?
<didrocks> kenvandine: at worst, being in -updates so that ogra_ or whoever picks it with the touch image respin
<didrocks> kenvandine: or only half the fix will be in 1.0
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> kenvandine: we won't have bad regressions if it's the case? ;)
<kenvandine> no regressions
<didrocks> ok ;)
<kenvandine> just the bug won't be fixed
<didrocks> so either -updates or release pocket
<sergiusens> lool, dpm might be easier to get into the image then or I'll have to handcraft a click package for this
<ogra_> seed it
<lool> sergiusens: it doens't seem to be enough though
<ogra_> it will be helpful for other programmers too i suppose
<lool> sergiusens: I've installed that packge, and it still doens't start
<ogra_> oh, then dont :P
<sergiusens> ogra_, lool but dpm said that installing the plugin made it work.
<dpm> sergiusens, yeah, it did work with the older com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar_0.4.153 version
<dpm> but I get a black screen with 0.4.156 even with the dependencies installed as .deb packages
<lool> same here
<lool> I stripped the -I from desktop files, but still empty
<lool> I even dropped aa-click stuff
<sergiusens> dpm, so your original one worked?
<lool> haha
<lool> shit
<dpm> sergiusens, yeah, I can try to relaunch it to double-check, it's still installed
<lool> phablet   3804  0.6  0.9 133612 19104 ?        Tsl  17:35   0:00              \_ /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene  /usr/share/calendar-app/calenda.qml
<lool> so obvious in my face
<lool> sergiusens: /usr/share again
<popey> calenda not calendar?
<lool> that's just adb shell
<popey> ah
<popey> stupid shell
<sergiusens> dpm, so it works wih https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/calendar-app-click/59/artifact/com.ubuntu.calendar_0.4.155_all.click ?
<dpm> sergiusens, I tested it with 0.4.153, but I can test with *.155 too
<lool> yep, came up
<lool> after patching the .desktop file to not use /usr/share
<lool> dpm: So I've created 2 events, how do I test?
<sergiusens> lool, wait, that's not good.
<sergiusens> :-/
<lool> ok, the events were there after killing + restarting
<lool> sergiusens: what's not?
<dpm> lool, so without the plugin installed it didn't even let you create events, so the fact you were successful creating them already proves it's picking up the plugin
<sergiusens> lool, /usr/share part
<lool> sergiusens: Yeah, but we had that on another one didn't we?
<sergiusens> lool, no, that's my doing...
<lool> sergiusens: it's harcoded in trunk
<lool> Exec=qmlscene %u /usr/share/calendar-app/calendar.qml
<sergiusens> lool, I have a stripper
<lool> and icon too BTW
<lool> ok
<lool> Got to go for dinner, I might check back later here
<lool> I guess we want to seed stuff then
<lool> ogra_: Do you want to do the seeding?
<dpm> lool, either seed, or if it proves to be hard to get it working, we can always disable the event functionality
<lool> sergiusens: you're fixing the .click generator?
 * lool goes for dinner
<sergiusens> lool, yes
<ogra_> <sergiusens> lool, I have a stripper
 * ogra_ wonders what that was supposed to mean 
<ogra_> sergiusens, this is supposed to be a family friendly channel y'know
<ogra_> :)
<xnox> ogra_: why can't you just $ stop udev, before running tests
<xnox> ogra_: you actually does not need udev at all.
<ogra_> xnox, ? why would i care about tests
<mhall119> ogra_: that belongs on /Quotes
<ogra_> xnox, it eats my phone ... tests fail too and thats not great, but mainly it chews 10% of my CPU permanently
<ogra_> xnox, which drains my battery etc
<xnox> ogra_: do you need udev?
<ogra_> yes
<xnox> ogra_: start on startup; sleep 30; stop udev
<ogra_> heh thats not how it works
<ogra_> and we want udev for adding/removing devices
<xnox> ogra_: what do you mean?
<xnox> ogra_: there is no on-the-go usb, what devices do you have added & removed after you booted?
<ogra_> xnox, udev starts after the container processing a ton of rules
<xnox> sure.
<ogra_> i surely wont do such a hack 24h before release
<ogra_> and after release we have time to fix it
<kedivess> does someone know if the ubuntu touch 1.0 will be released since 00.01 hours?
<ogra_> 00.01 hours ?
<ogra_> it will be released tomorrow
<kedivess> i mean from the first hours of tomorrow...
<ogra_> Oct 17th ... at some point during the UTC/GMT  day
<xnox> ogra_: boot, start udev, let it run, let everything settle, and after 60 seconds, stop udev
<ogra_> xnox, right, nothing i will change before release
<ogra_> way to risky imho
<xnox> ogra_: only on maguro, which you can't release at the moment anyway, as you said.
<kedivess> ok...so just waiting....any idea for downloading web page or procedures?
<ogra_> xnox, we have upstart jobs depending on udev and the like
<xnox> ogra_: or at least try the testing.
<xnox> ogra_: so.
<ogra_> xnox, for the testing we know about the issue and can ignore at least the load tests
<xnox> ogra_: they won't be stopped, unless the stop on stopped on udevd. remember upstart is not dependancy based.
<ogra_> xnox, i really dont want to intoduce a last minute hack like this just to have a proper fix next week
<ogra_> xnox, we are rolling ... so fixing it after T opened is fine
<ogra_> it will juust cause a long "known issues" page for the release
<MDesigner> hey guys, if I phablet-flash my Nexus 5 (which has a sorta older version of Touch on it), what argument should I use if I want the latest nightly build? cdimage-touch or ubuntu-system?
<MDesigner> and do I need to use sudo?
<popey> we don't support nexus 5 yet
<MDesigner> er
<MDesigner> 4, sorry
<popey> use ubuntu-system
<popey> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy
<MDesigner> ok. no sudo?
<MDesigner> last I tried, sudo was necessary because the adb command couldn't properly restart the server.. or something. I forget, it's been a while
<cwayne> popey: why do we even have cdimage-touch anymore?
<popey> MDesigner: no, no sudo
<popey> MDesigner: you remember well, yes, we had issues with adb in the past, should be okay now
<popey> cwayne: great question. Ask again after release ☻
<popey> eek, what happened to my smiley
<cwayne> :P
<popey> ☻
<popey> phew
 * popey gets some food
<MDesigner> popey: I do remember... pulling my hair out ;) hehe. glad to hear things are smoother now.
<systime> MDesigner: Was that a Freudian slip?  Do you actually have a Nexus "5"? :)  Don't leave it in a bar.
<MDesigner> haha. no
<MDesigner> I tried to do a wifi update and it said there was insufficient space, which was odd. I figure I may as well jsut use phablet-flash to wipe & update it
<MDesigner> I contributed a ringtone. wonder if it's on there yet
<davmor2> MDesigner: sam's song by any chance?
<MDesigner> yep!
<davmor2> MDesigner: yeap it's there
<MDesigner> hey cool :)
<davmor2> MDesigner: I actually have it as the preferred ringtone being as it is quite chirpy I can hear it easier than the default :)
<popey> wait, MDesigner you're that guy!?
<popey> ☻
<MDesigner> yeah
<popey> Nice!
<MDesigner> I wish I had more time for ringtones. my original idea was to develop a set of three, named by function.. "Bag Dweller" (for when it's buried in a backpack or purse; very loud, high frequencies); "Cubicle Pet" (low frequency, not disturbing, for people who like to leave their ringer on at work and then they leave their desk).. ;)
<MDesigner> the third was just a standard one
<MDesigner> which is the one that is on the phone now
<MDesigner> a nice in-between
<popey> MDesigner: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-16-190726.png
<popey> it's on there
<MDesigner> attention getting but not insane
<MDesigner> nice :)
<MDesigner> you guys have done a killer job on Touch BTW
<MDesigner> wow, damn. phablet-flash is really kicking some ass compared to when I used it a month or so ago.
<pmcgowan> davmor2, for that BT issue, I was not seeing it in the scan, is that the issue you had?
<fishscene> MDesigner: I like your ringtone idea AND names..
<MDesigner> thanks!
<MDesigner> maybe next release..
<sergiusens> dpm, lool reason the usr/share snuck in was an extra commit in between...
<fishscene> aww… Well, I've waited this long for ubuntu touch. I suppose I can wait until next release.
<sergiusens> dpm, lool fixed now
<dpm> ah, cool sergiusens
<davmor2> pmcgowan: so for me if I use settings→bluetooth the spinner would just keep spinning, but the hcitool displayed it.  However charles ask me to install bluetooth-tools which meant dropping into RW on the phone and it connected straight away in RW mode
<ogra_> sergiusens, so can i has an MP for the seed change ? (just to make sure i dont typo etc)
<MDesigner> weird, I don't see any ringtones on mine
<MDesigner> Settings > Sound > Ringtone. none of the new tones are there
<JHOSMAN> See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1232350
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232350 in ubuntu-system-settings "No vibrates" [Low,Invalid]
<fginther> sergiusens, do you know much about the out-of-memory killer? Can it kill autopilot?
<ogra_> MDesigner, they should be in since image #98
 * ogra_ definitely sees them
<MDesigner> hmmm. I just did phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy
<sergiusens> ogra_, ok, but let's have dpm review too ;-)
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> fginther, yeah, anything can be kill with oom
<davmor2> MDesigner: you might be on the version before the ringtones landed
<ogra_> late enough in the cycle that each extra pair of eyes helps
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I did the same and ran bt-monitor and it still did not work at the time
<ogra_> davmor2, i released 99 today
<ogra_> davmor2, he should have gotten it
<MDesigner> davmor2: ahh ok
<davmor2> ogra_: ah okay
<dpm> ogra_, sergiusens, if we're going to modify the seeds, there is a MP for that already https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-seeds/add-qtorganizer-plugin/+merge/191458
<MDesigner> davmor2: I'll update again later
<popey> MDesigner: adb shell system-image-cli -i
<ogra_> dpm, awesome, thanks
<popey> MDesigner: that will tell you what version you're on
<popey> current build number: 99
<popey> thats what I'm on
<MDesigner> build number: 0
<MDesigner> I win
<MDesigner> ;)
<popey> hah
<sergiusens> dpm, ogra_ so not as an sdk-lib?
<MDesigner> I wonder why mine says 0. strange..
<popey> MDesigner: i dont think that flashed properly
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, yeah, i think it should be one
<MDesigner> popey: hmm.. maybe I'll run the flash cmd again
<dpm> ogra_, sergiusens, ok, on it
<popey> MDesigner: paste the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ if it's interesting
<sergiusens> dpm, ogra_ well being one or not is a matter of huge discussion
<MDesigner> will do.
<sergiusens> dpm, ogra_ that will make it an sdk 13.10 api
<ogra_> well, do we plan to drop it in 14.04 ?
 * ogra_ wouldnt think so 
<ogra_> so its all fine then
<dpm> the calendar app should still use Qt Organizer in 14.04
<ogra_> dpm, right, the question is more, is it useful to others
<ogra_> (for which i guess the answer is "yes" ... i.e. i can use a calendar widget in my $random_app)
<dpm> ogra_, yeah, it can be useful to Contacts, for instance, but I'm guessing the contacts app is C++ and doesn't need the Qt Organizer QML plugin right now? bfiller, renato_?
<renato_> dpm, the contacts app is c++ and QML
<renato_> dpm, the contacts app has components that is shared with other apps like dialer-app and message-app
<renato_> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1
<MDesigner> popey: the only fishy thing is that it takes a LONG time on this step: INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for recovery image to boot
<MDesigner> popey: black screen on the phone
<MDesigner> but it's on.
<popey> yeah, can take a while
<MDesigner> ok
<dpm> ogra_, MP updated as per the sdk-libs discussion https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-seeds/add-qtorganizer-plugin/+merge/191458
<ogra_> i wonder why the front page didnt update
<ogra_> still shows it in touch (i see it fine when clicking the commit directly)
<dpm> yeah, weird
 * ogra_ pulls it just in manually 
<davmor2> MDesigner: do you see ringtones now?
<MDesigner> still flashing. taking a while
<MDesigner> definitely taking longer than last time
<MDesigner> stuck on "Waiting for recovery image to boot"
<MDesigner> hmmm..
<MDesigner> ok something's wrong
<MDesigner> ok I pressed the power button once, and now I have the Google llogo
<MDesigner> something definitely went wrong though. it was "waiting for recovery image to boot" for a long time
<MDesigner> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb push /home/samh/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/pool/device-5ba3031cb0d6fc624848266edba781e3e821b6e1e8dd21105725f0ab26077d0a.tar.xz /cache/recovery/' returned non-zero exit status 1
<davmor2> popey, ogra_: ^ any ideas
<sergiusens> lool, dpm_ https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-calendar-app/gettext/+merge/191481
<lool> sergiusens: can't happrove it, but approved it
<popey> happroved
<daker> top-happroved!
<sergiusens> lool, can you kick ci for that?
<mfisch> tedg: is there an upstart event that will tell a system job that a user session is starting? start on unity8 doesn't work as a system job
<mfisch> tedg: or a hacky way for a session job to emit a system event?
<MDesigner> popey: phablet-flash is acting up. really truly stuck at "Waiting for recovery image to boot"
<jibel> barry, lool latest u-d-m spams syslog with debug messages, 1 upgrade from 92 to 99 generated more than 2MB of log messages, I'll file a bug
<popey> MDesigner: add -b
<popey> so, phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy -b --no-backup -d mako
<MDesigner> ok.
<tedg> mfisch, So lightdm emits events for session starting.  Is that what you're looking for?
<mfisch> tedg: yeah
<mfisch> desktop-session-start thats it!
<MDesigner> popey: trying now
<popey> cool
<MDesigner> INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for recovery image to boot
<MDesigner> pasting that just as a timestamp
<popey> ☻
<sergiusens> MDesigner, popey use sudo, if that works, something wrong wth udev rules for device; are you on saucy?
<MDesigner> i'm on raring
<MDesigner> desktop
<popey> ahhh
<MDesigner> sorry, I thought "saucy" in this case referred to the phone, not the desktop OS
<MDesigner> so just run the same command, except s/saucy/raring ?
<popey> nope
<popey> the phone runs saucy
<popey> just add sudo i think sergiusens is suggesting, to workaround an adb issue
<sergiusens> popey, saucy is the only one with the full udev rules, we never backported them
<popey> ah bummer
<popey> sorry MDesigner seems I gave you a bum steer, I assumed you were on saucy
<sergiusens> popey, well I think it's in precise too
<popey> so yeah, basically the command I gave you with sudo on the front
<MDesigner> ok, running:  sudo phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy --no-backup -d mako
<sergiusens> ogra_, can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/click-sync/all_store/+merge/191486
<sergiusens> lool, ^^
<barry> jibel: okay
<MDesigner> popey: got stuck again. weird.
<MDesigner> popey: do I need to kill the adb server?
<medri> I tried to reflash my galaxy nexus with ubuntu-touch
<popey> MDesigner: sergiusens may be able to help here..
<sergiusens> MDesigner, popey not right right now though
<sergiusens> MDesigner, just run with a --debug flag and pastebin that to me, I'll look later, but most likely tomorrow
<MDesigner> will do, thanks!
<medri> okay, once again
<medri> I tried to reflash my galaxy nexus with ubuntu touch
<medri> now it is stuck on the black Google-screen
<medri> any Idea how to
<medri> reflash it?
<Guest78176> Is the stable release still due for tomorrow ?
<cwayne> Guest78176: yep
<Guest78176> and i just installed the saucy unstable
<Guest78176> lol wow
<Guest78176> whats new from the newest saucy image ?
<Guest78176> erm, what's different about the stable compared to the latest saucy image, should I say
<kedivess> i guess it sould be more "stable" with some bugs fixet and it should have more features...
<medri> no idea for my bricked phone?
<Guest78176> the installable apps dont install currently
<Guest78176> on my nexus 7 anyway
<Guest78176> mostly it's pretty stable, apart from the unfinished apps
<Guest78176> medri define bricked
<kedivess> i hope they will fix the bluetooth....
<kedivess> on my nexus 4 the bluetooth does not work....
<pmcgowan> kedivess, should work for most headsets
<Guest78176> yeah the settings panel dont work atm
<Guest78176> had to turn the wifi on via the top bar
<medri> stuck on the google logo while booting
<Guest78176> medri: google android stock firmware, directly from google
<Guest78176> will auto flash and restore your phone
<Guest78176> Also are the apps HTML5 based or native .deb packages ?
<kedivess> i installed the cdimage and i can turn on/off the bluetooth, but it does'n search any devices...
<medri> even if I just want to reinstall ubuntu-touch?
<Guest78176> you can use fastboot
<Guest78176> put your phone into restore mode, or whatever its called
<Guest78176> and use fastboot to flash the images
<Guest78176> also tutorial for that on google, but that didnt work for my nexus 7
<ogra_> medri, boot into recovery and start over (use: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy -d maguro)
<Guest78176> anyone got a link to a release schedule ? or ETA on the release timezone used
<atomhund> patience, patience
<atomhund> =)
<popey> Guest78176: we don't have a release schedule
<|Chris|> Sony Xperia Z (Yuga, flipped) is listed as working, but there is no image on cdimage. Does anyone know if somebody has dumped the working image somewhere?
<Guest78176> popey: so it might not get released tomorrow then?
<popey> Guest78176: No, I'm saying we don't have a specific time or timezone at which it's released
<atomhund> Does anyone know if it will be possible to close Apps? I like to keep the phone tidy... just like my desktop
<Guest78176> keep your finger on the running apps till the X appears
<omac> There's a guy at work that has the LG Nexus 4.  I was drooling because all I want is to install the Ubuntu Touch rom on it, but it's not mine. argh.
<omac> Can I run a recent image of ubuntu touch in an emulator on my ubuntu 13.04 box?
<|Chris|> omac, I'm the only one in the office without a nexus device. :(
<atomhund> Guest78: Oh? I didn't know. Thanks!
<Guest78176> nexus 7 are pretty cheap now
<Guest78176> I picked mine up for £140
<popey> omac: we're working on emulator support, not ready yet
<omac> thks popey.
<RobbyF> holla.
<kedivess> ubuntu touch 1.0 should be read-only or read/write ?
<omac> i checked out googles nexus 4 buy page.  they're available to buy again. 250$ for the 16GB. version. I would like to resell these phones with Ubuntu Touch on them providing that they can work on the Wind Mobile network.  I'll help people install it and give ubuntu 50% of whatever I sell.  The problem is I don't have anything to sell yet.  If there is something I would like to sell in the Ottawa area, this is it along with Ubuntu Laptops with
<omac> a no fuss backup/restore  solution.  Everywhere I go, everyone is wanting to backup/restore their data.
<RobbyF> Guest78176, 2am UTC i'm was told
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> who told you that
<ogra_> we definitely dont have a fixed time for the release
<ogra_> it will happen most likely tomorro afternoon UTC/GMT
<RobbyF> Didie Roche saaid "
<RobbyF> The image will be kicked no later than 2am UTC. "
<kedivess>  2 am UTC ? really?
<ogra_> RobbyF, thats just an image build
<RobbyF> aww ok.
<RobbyF> I should just not speak lol
<Guest78176> i wont even be in tomorrow afternoon
<Guest78176> damn
<Guest78176> ogra_: is it work flashing the new image? I have the latest build of saucy atm
<Guest78176> work/worth
<ogra_> Guest78176, just update then ... :)
<Guest78176> oh you can update ?
<ogra_> sure, as long as you use the system-image install
<Guest78176> oh is that through your phablet software ?
<ogra_> no OTA on the phone
<kedivess> i use the cdimage and i update via terminal...
<ogra_> er, well, yes, the initial install has to be through phablet-flash indeed
<mike_col> hay have question... its possible to have a change log for soucy-Preinstalled from 15 Oct
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-10-14-112340.png  thats what the OTA update looks like
<Guest78176> ogra_: Yeah that's what I was getting at, I'm using a nexus 7
<ogra_> mike_col, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<mike_col> thx :D
<Guest78176> popey: is that included in the image ?
<popey> yes
<ogra_> yes
<Guest78176> where :(
<Guest78176> ive looked all over it
<popey> system settings
<mike_col> its work on this build gsm ?
<ogra_> mike_col, in the galayx nexus ?
<mike_col> yes I have
<ogra_> yes, GSM works fine there
<ogra_> and 3G ... wlan ...
<Guest78176> ogra_: When I click system settings > update ... I just get the system settings header with a white page
<Guest78176> seems broken for the nexus 7
<ogra_> Guest78176, do you use a system-image install ?
<ogra_> it wont work otherwise
<Guest78176> ogra_: I flashed the rescent image with CWM
<Guest78176> it's pretty out of date then I assume
<ogra_> OTA updates are  binary diffs ... they require a readonly image
<mike_col> okay because i have installed an image from 10 Oct but isnt work
<kenvandine> you need the image installed with phablet-flash ubuntu-system
<ogra_> right, then you can even let it semi automatically update
<Guest78176> so ubuntu-system or system-image?
<popey> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy
<ogra_> ubuntu-system is the installl variant
<kenvandine> ubuntu-system is the argument you give to phablet-flash to get the system-image
<Guest78176> sorry my brain doesnt work tired, linux tech drains me so hard lol
<RobbyF> Will be be able to install non-click packages from say apt? or .deb files ?
<popey> RobbyF: you can make the image read/write and install debs
<popey> but you lose the OTA update mechanism then
<RobbyF> what about  OTA updates from click packages?
<amarino> is ubuntu mobile coming tomorrow?
<mike_col> its possible to have a link for the phablet image maguro?
<mike_col> i like installs over CWM
<|Chris|> mike_col, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<mike_col> okay but i dont found the Phablet image
<amarino> is ubuntu mobile coming tomorrow?
<popey> 13.10 and ubuntu for phones images are due tomorrow, yes
<mike_col> or its not necessarily
<amarino> thank you
<Guest78176> the terminal freedom is fantastic in this OS, compared to stock android
<spindley> hey guys, has an email app been added to the image?
<spindley> i saw that something was being worked on a while ago
<popey> not with this release, no
<popey> only webmail
<spindley> i've never actually used gmail webmail
<spindley> is there any kind of notification handling?
<spindley> i suppose not
<popey> not yet
<popey> for web apps
<spindley> yeah
<cuqa> cant wait to install ubuntu touch
<amarino> did you got the pin/puk authentication working?
<Guest78176> interesting to see if the kubuntu side of things will show some face
<Guest78176> with KDE integration etc
<spindley> popey: not that i'm crticizing or anything, but how was an email client not basically at the top of list of core apps?
<popey> spindley: because we had a lot of other stuff to deliver, and not enough resources to do every app
<Guest78176> Applications arent a necessity, a stable core is
<popey> we'll get to email in the next release
<Guest78176> Although same cant be said for windows 8
<Guest78176> *snigger*
<spindley> popey: fair enough, looking forward to trying it out
<RobbyF> Is there an easy way to make my email book mark a web apps within this release?
<medri> thanks flashing worked! have a good one!
<nedaljo> hi
<nedaljo> any update about v 1.0
<RobbyF> images should be available tomorrow
<mike_col> and in what sequenz
<mike_col> can anybody say me which files are important if I flash with cwm i have maguro
<mike_col> i mean from preinstalled
<fishscene> Hey guys, I have to step out for a while, but I wanted to say thanks to everyone who helped develop ubuntu-touch. :)
<RobbyF> mike_col, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install scroll down to manual install
<mike_col> mööp but isnt posted with CMW
<mike_col> only when you have linux terminal
<RobbyF> same thing really
<mike_col> ok
<mike_col> thx
<RobbyF> install boot saucy-preinstalled-boot-armhf+grouper.img then system saucy-preinstalled-system-armel+grouper.img
<RobbyF> just grab the right files
<mike_col> :D :D thx
<mike_col> thats what i mean
<nedaljo> we will have something new tomorrow or simple fixes for today build?
<RobbyF> nedaljo, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04674.html
<RobbyF> from the list it looks like lots of fixes included.
<thw> better to install new 1.0 build or update existant developer builds ota?
<johnjohn101> roll out tomorrow?
<nedaljo> till now the power button not working with google nexus 4
<thw> at which local time 1.0 is rolled out?
<popey> we don't give a time
<johnjohn101> is this the version that you are recommending to the general public? hopefully with a nice FAQ
<RobbyF> I wish i could install this over my BBZ10 paper weight lol
<lool> jibel: that's probably why it was so sllow
<|Chris|> Anyone got experience with porting a Sony Xperia Z?
<Guest36993> does the device have to be booted to work with phablet flash or can I do it from recovery (not having much luck with recovery
<popey> Guest36993: i usually do it while booted
<Guest36993> also for grouper ... phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy -d grouper
<Guest36993> is that correct
<popey> yes
<Guest36993> excellent, thanks
<Tom___> Hi there, can anybody tell me on what day/date Ubuntu Touch will be launched officially?
<Guest36993> popey: you should put that in topic ^^ lol
<popey> nobody reads the topic
<popey> look, I'll prove it
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | File bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | Under active development! | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/18xvTAA | Ubuntu releases on 20131017 at an unspecified time
<popey> now.. we wait
<k1l> you should just set: "when its done" into topic :)
<Guest36993> "how long is a piece of string@
<popey> heh
<Guest36993> im getting autodeploy.zip not found, would phablet-flash -d grouper -b fix that ?
<Guest36993> as that downloads everything, or am i wrong
<popey> yeah, -b should be used the first time
<Guest36993> ok now i cant boot ubuntu and the flash doesnt work in recovery, lol
<popey> did you re-flash it?
<popey> surprised it finished in 3 mins
<Guest36993> i tried the first time and it gave me the zip error, and its wiped the previous ubuntu install
<lool> mandel`: Hey
<lool> mandel`: 21:03 < jibel> barry, lool latest u-d-m spams syslog with debug messages, 1 upgrade from 92 to 99 generated more than 2MB of log messages, I'll file a bug
<lool> Oct 16 12:20:51 ubuntu-phablet ubuntu-download-manager[3420]: �#021�#001#034#022�#001�1�#001�#021�#001�1�#001
<lool> Oct 16 12:21:00 ubuntu-phablet ubuntu-download-manager[3420]: 2013-10-16 12:21:00,632 - DEBUG - Timeout reached, shutdown service.
<lool> Oct 16 12:21:00 ubuntu-phablet ubuntu-download-manager[3420]: 2013-10-16 12:21:00,633 - DEBUG - Exit app 0
<lool> etc.
<barry> lool: yeah, i think that's a udm thing.  si logs to /var/log/system-image/client.log
<Guest36993> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy -d grouper -b , whenever I run that command I get the autodeploy.zip missing, am I missing something?
<lool> barry: Yeah
<lenios> there's still a pretty long list of bugs, considering we're D-1
<thisguy_> hey all, I'm having an issue install ubuntu touch on my 2012 nexus 7, seems to be stuck on CWM saying autodeploy.zip not found.
<wilee-nilee> thisguy_: how are you loading it?
<thisguy_> I was running it through terminal "$phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup"
<popey> someone else said similar earlier.
<popey> are you flashing for the first time?
<wilee-nilee> thisguy_: been awhile since I did this on my older nexus 7, is that from a wiki?
<thisguy_> yeah it's from the main wiki
<thisguy_> I have flashed previously
<thisguy_> but this is the first time I've seen this
<wilee-nilee> cool,must wondering.
<wilee-nilee> just*
<lool> mandel`: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/ubuntu-download-manager/udm-no-debug/+merge/191536
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-17
<asdfubuntu> hi?
<mandel`> lool, looking
<mandel_> lool, wrong way to fix it :-/
<mandel_> lool, I'll wake up tom early to get a fix asap
<first> how do I install Ubuntu on iphones?
<RAOF> first: First, you need to port Android to the iPhone…
<RAOF> (So, the practical answer is: you can't)
<Guest53042> I am getting "E::Can't open /cache/recover/ubuntu_command" when trying to install to my old N7 via phablet
<Guest53042> anyone seen this>'
<lexvars> hello guys
<lexvars> it is october 17 yet?
<lexvars> release day for ubuntu touch os right?
<Guest53042> I think the files are already out there
<Guest53042> but I got an error trying to install it on my N7
<Guest53042> via phablet
<lexvars> where the files are ?
<Guest53042> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install to get instructions
<Guest53042> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<Guest53042> for the img
<lexvars> great let me check
<lexvars> i am planning to put it on galaxy s3
<Guest53042> oh well good luck.  I think that is in the "might work" category
<lexvars> lol
<lexvars> until dont try
<lexvars> never found out
<lexvars> :)
<lexvars> thank you guest53042
<Guest53042> np
<Guest53042> shouldn't 'adb reboot fastboot' be 'adb reboot bootloader'
<Relys> Has anyone ported this to the Galaxy S4?
<lexvars> relys
<lexvars> ok i am lost lol
<lexvars> i dont see the codename of mine on the list
<harris> hey so the release date is tomarrow right
<lexvars> it is 17 the release
<harris> yes october 17th
<lexvars> but is not 17 already in london?
<harris> it is released tomorrow right
<lexvars> ill be waiting ...
<lexvars> want to be tomorrow now lol
<harris> but on the status page there was a bunch of error red
<lexvars> do you have the link?
<harris> yes
<lexvars> lets see
<harris> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/Nexus
<harris> wrong link
<harris> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE&usp=sharing
<harris> under nexus 7 which is what i have there is 3 red blocks
<lexvars> ok wrong link
<harris> here is the right one
<harris> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE&usp=sharing
<lexvars> let me check it out
<lexvars> yeah the grouper
<harris> yes
<lexvars> but i dont see mine
<lexvars> midas
<lexvars> galaxy siii
<harris> the grouper though how will that be released tomorrow
<lexvars> in what category would be the galaxy
<lexvars> s3 s4
<lexvars> they are really highend
<lexvars> harris
<harris> you have the s3
<lexvars> yes
<lexvars> and have been waiting lol
<harris> yours isnt coming out tommorow i dont think
<harris> thats only for the 4 on that oage
<lexvars> oh so i will have to keep waiting
<harris> page because those are the only ones cononical are actually doing
<harris> you can get yours unoffically
<harris> right now
<lexvars> do you have the link
<harris> here is the page for your device and the status of things
<harris> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9300
<lexvars> so i can see if i do it
<harris> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9300
<harris> marlinc,
<lexvars> ok great
<lexvars> gotta save that page
<lexvars> before lose it
<lexvars> the call or sms isnt working yet
<lexvars> gotta wait
<lexvars> i dont want to mess with it unless can be properly functional
<harris> wilee-nilee,
<lexvars> right
<lexvars> well i can keep track of the status
<lexvars> now
<OrokuSaki> Sup.. My orientation is wrong on my touchpad with th e terminal and camera app (my camera sensor is set at a 90 degree angle).. anyway to fix this permanently other then editing the qml files
<OrokuSaki> with the onscreen keyboard, I mean!
<OrokuSaki> Also, the terminal app runs in the sidestage though I am set for form factor tablet, when I change the qml to not run in a side stage, then my keyboard has the corrent orientation as well, but inside the sidestage, the keyboard is sideways
<OrokuSaki> And it sucks to have a terminal in sidestage!
<OrokuSaki> I am not sure if that is by design..
<OrokuSaki> Still testing gstreamer\hybris video decoding. =)
<OrokuSaki> noticed you guys are working on that
<OrokuSaki> Here is today
<OrokuSaki> http://pastebin.com/vXWHnSkh that is what happens when I do adb shell, login as phablet, and run mediaplayer-app /home/phablet/Videos/480p.mp4
<OrokuSaki> Should I up the GST Debug level, its HUGE..
<OrokuSaki> Finally did my roomservice.xml =) so I can easily update
<OrokuSaki> though.. not all my subdirectories build.. I ave to edit main.mk and manually add device/hp \
<OrokuSaki> then all the subfolders for my device.. touchscreen binary, hal's... actually get built.. I think that is strange....
<OrokuSaki> I still have to add my vendor folder to my compiled zip as well.....
<shoes_> Anyone got any info on the release tomorrow?
<azathoth_> I'm having an issue with my recent install on a 2012 Nexus 7, has anyone else experienced SEVERE lag on the recent release and then the screen flickers and stops responding?
<mss-devel> hello
<azathoth_> is screen flicker/freezing a known bug on nexus 7 2012?
<reves> When does the stable final ubuntu touch for nexus 7 release?
<luongquyen> hello
<luongquyen> I heard that ubuntu touch OS will be show today
<luongquyen> but I still have no idea about it
<reves> Yeah i am asking aboit that too. Would love to know if ita true
<luongquyen> I really want to update my nexus 7 tablet into this OS
<luongquyen> I knew that information couple week ago
<Louis___> azathoth_ my nexus 7 was flickering a bit at low charge when still running android. After it charged a bit, it seemed to be fine
<reves> Yeah me too. Cant wait to try something other than android
<luongquyen> :)
<luongquyen> I want to have the big change from this OS
<reves> Can somebody clarify?
<luongquyen> It make me really curious
<nhaines> Yes, Ubuntu 13.10 comes out later today.
<reves> Thats not the question
<luongquyen> tomorow?
<reves> Ubuntu touch stable
<reves> When for nexus 7
<nhaines> luongquyen: October 17th, 2013.
<nhaines> reves: October 17th.
<luongquyen> today is 17.Oct
<reves> So they release desktop, server and touch all in one day
<luongquyen> Oh, I see
<reves> Right?
<luongquyen> different time zone
<luongquyen> maybe
<luongquyen> :)
<nhaines> reves: it is all Ubuntu 13.10, and it is released on October 17th.
<reves> So one .iso? For everyrhing?
<reves> How am i going to load an .iso on a tablet
<nhaines> reves: no, different ISOs for everything, same as every release.
<reves> Oh i see
<nhaines> Same code base for everything.
<reves> Thank you buddy
<nhaines> reves: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ tells you everything you might need to know.  It's highly unlikely that there will be a new snapshot before the "official" Ubuntu 13.10 release.
<nhaines> So you can save some time.  :)
<nhaines> (If there is another snapshot, you can upgrade to it in System Settings > Updates)
<luongquyen> So now I want gave a question
<luongquyen> It is easy to Install?
<luongquyen> zip file or something else?
<nhaines> luongquyen: pretty easy, yes.
<nhaines> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ has the installation instructions.
<reves> Awesome, going to install right now
<reves> Thanks for hekping
<luongquyen> Sorry for bother you
<luongquyen> but one more question
<nhaines> Basically, you install phablet-tools package on Ubuntu 13.10, and then you can run 'phablet-flash ubuntu-system' to download and install it.
<luongquyen> you now I can not wait more for this OS release
<luongquyen> So may I know exactly time that it release?
<nhaines> No, because this is never announced beforehand.
<nhaines> Which is probably good.  Canonical's servers would explode.  :)
<nhaines> But probably in about 6-8 hours, judging by the last few releases.
<luongquyen> oh
<luongquyen> I see
<luongquyen> thank you so much
<luongquyen> bye
<azathoth_> Louis__ thanks, I'll try that out, I have 80% charge in it right now
<azathoth_> but it keeps freezing up.
<azathoth_> I'm on the stable version but doesn't seem to change.
<hurryup> alright boys and girls. where can i grab the latest snapshot of ubuntu touch? i figure it's close enough to final by now
<cuqa__> that spreadsheet from the topic (next status) still applies for the release today? nexus 7 not rly usable?
<DropOfPeace> hello
<arpit_> hey can anyone tell me when will ubuntu touch go live
<arpit_> ??
<pitti> duflu: hey Daniel, how are you?
<pitti> duflu: are you really sure that bug 1240400 is a dupe of 1233988?
<ubot5> bug 1233988 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1240400 With Mir enabled: platform-api apps crash with SIGABRT in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler(), thrown from mir::client::DisplayConfiguration::copy_to_client()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233988
<duflu> pitti: Hi. Could be better. Everything's gone wrong today
<pitti> duflu: wow, happy release day :/
<duflu> pitti: Yes. Just not confident all our fixes have actually fixed it yet
<pitti> duflu: i. e. the maliit fix didn't land (when running tests I still regularly get that crash)
<pitti> duflu: I was just sceptical because it's a segfault vs. an abort(), and the stack trace is also slightly different, and there is no "too early to connect to Mir" condition
<duflu> pitti: I don't know then. I'm trying to clean up Mir bugs en mass. Might make mistakes.
<pitti> duflu: I'm happy to undupe, and close it when verifying that fixing 1233988 will fix that, too
<duflu> pitti: Go nuts. I have no strong opinion. No focusing on any of them for too long
<duflu> +t
<pitti> *nod*
<caelestis> is there an eta on the releade today?
<caelestis> release
<caelestis> topic says no, sorry.
<popey> \o/ someone read the topic. Thank you caelestis
<ev> mhr3_: that's http://rt.admin.canonical.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=58019 (armhf support on errors.ubuntu.com)
<ev> it's ready to go, it's just blocked on me for testing
<ev> I hope to find time tomorrow (at a conference today) before I fly out to SF for the cloud sprint
<pitti> I'm working on bug 1234743 and now would need someone with a maguro for testing some bits
<ubot5> bug 1234743 in systemd (Ubuntu) "omapfb module floods system with udev events on samsung galaxy nexus" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234743
<pitti> ideally I could get an ssh session, but I can also toss you some built arm binaries to download and run (doesn't need to modify /lib or /usr/lib/, but does need some root commands)
<pitti> ogra_, om26er ^ ?
<om26er> pitti, I can test, just flashed to latest
<pitti> om26er: as a beginning, can you verify that you see an endless stream of omapfb events with VSYNC= in "udevadm monitor -e --kernel"?
<pitti> om26er: (works as normal user)
<pitti> om26er: and, do you see systemd-udevd in top constantly being active? what's the percentage?
<om26er> pitti, its stable if the phone is lying down. if I touch the screen things start appearing
<pitti> om26er: right, that's expected
<pitti> om26er: should look like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1234743/comments/28
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234743 in systemd (Ubuntu) "omapfb module floods system with udev events on samsung galaxy nexus" [Undecided,In progress]
<pitti> om26er: and you see udevd in top?
<om26er> pitti, yes systemd-udevd takes a few % of cpu
<om26er> actually there are two systemd-udevd there
<pitti> om26er: yeah, that's expected (it spawns of multiple workers)
<pitti> om26er: ok, thanks; I'll build a new binary on arm and ask you again, in some minutes
<om26er> pitti, sure
<halov> is the 1.0 release today going to just be for the nexus 4 and galaxy nexus or will it include the nexus 7 and 10 devices
<pitti> om26er: ok, ready for next step?
<pitti> om26er: as phablet user, please wget http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/udevadm
<pitti> om26er: then, please run that with "./udevadm monitor -e --kernel" and verify that you don't see those omapfb VSYNCS (but you should still see them in "udeavdm monitor -e --kernel") -- i. e. they are gone with my binary
<Emery> ubuntu touch is so broken on the nexus 7, terminal crashes it lol
<RobinFTW> Exciting day!
<Emery> ikr!
<om26er> pitti, now
<Emery> I can update to stable through the OS updater can't I ?
<om26er> pitti, I still see the VSYNC= line
<pitti> om26er: ok, thanks; hang on
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> tvoss, pong
<pitti> om26er: please re-download (md5sum 865ef..) and re-run
<pitti> om26er: you should now see something like " msg message (297 bytes): change@/devices/" for those, please pastebin one (or a few)
<om26er> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6249919/
<pitti> om26er: ah, I clearly can't count
<tsdgeos> guys, any reason that this wouldn't work?
<tsdgeos> qmlscene foo.qml --desktop_file=/usr/share/applications/dialer-app.desktop
<pitti> om26er: insert coin, try again (md5sum now bb0939..)
<pitti> oh wait, I can count
<om26er> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6249934/
<Robot20> hello
<Robot20> i read that ubuntu for smarphones should be released today
<Robot20> is it allready avible for download?
<pitti> om26er: err -- has the first line been cut off, or is there really no VSYNC in the "kernel msg (169 bytes)" line?
<popey> Robot20: see /topic
<Robot20> how do i do that?
<pitti> om26er: does "cat /devices/platform/omapfb/uevent" work and give something readable? does that include VSYNC=...?
<om26er> pitti, cat: /devices/platform/omapfb/uevent: No such file or directory
<pitti> om26er: sorry, cat /sys/devices/platform/omapfb/uevent
<halov> Robot20: it gets released today at an unspecified time
<Robot20> ok, thanks for information
<om26er> pitti, these logs look complete? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6249949/
<Robot20> i want to install it on my huawei g525 :D
<pitti> om26er: oh indeed, good
<om26er> pitti, that only gives:
<om26er> DRIVER=omapfb
<om26er> MODALIAS=platform:omapfb
<pitti> om26er: ok, nevermind; thanks
<nhaines> Hmm, I'm looking at the media player on maguro and it doesn't seem to be working at all.
<nhaines> Although by "not working" I mean that it loads but does not play the video.
<popey> what video?
<nhaines> big_buck_bunny_480p_stereo.ogg
<popey> nhaines: don't think ogg is supported
 * popey checks
<popey> yeah, doesnt play here either
<pitti> om26er: next round, md5 e6218..
<nhaines> popey: a list of supported formats would be very interesting.
<nhaines> H.264/AAC seems to work, although by "work" I mean flickers badly.
<pitti> om26er: (could you perhaps build an ssh -R to chinstrap or so, so that I can log in myself?)
<om26er> pitti, i don't have a chinstrap account(?) for me
<pitti> om26er: I can create an account for you on my workstation, any of https://launchpad.net/~om26er/+sshkeys ?
<om26er> pitti, first
<om26er> pitti, with the latest binary http://paste.ubuntu.com/6249981/
<pitti> om26er: try ssh om26er@martinpitt.no-ip.org ?
<pitti> om26er: hm, so you still get a steady stream of those, right?
<om26er> pitti, yes
<om26er> and I cannot ssh btw
<om26er> it just hangs in there
<ogra_> did you start it  ?
<ogra_> (it is preinstalled but stopped by default)+
<om26er> ogra_, I tried from my laptop
<om26er> actually ssh: connect to host martinpitt.no-ip.org port 22: Connection timed out
<ogra_> om26er, lol, i shouldnt IRC when in meetings :P i though you try to get into your phone
<Emery> screen is flickering then crashing when i try a system update, pretty fubar
<xnox> ogra_: pitti: for bug #1234743 can we try something like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6250012/
<ubot5> bug 1234743 in systemd (Ubuntu) "omapfb module floods system with udev events on samsung galaxy nexus" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234743
<ogra_> heh, thats simple
<pitti> xnox: I have a preliminary patch which I'm currently testing with om26er
<pitti> xnox: as I wrote on the bug, I would consider something like that as a last resort
<xnox> ogra_: pitti: on my machine instead of using 130% (cpu core and a third), when continiously sending uevents it goes down to 30% cpu usage, and well still wake up calls.
<xnox> ok.
<pitti> xnox: as that will still keep waking up udevd 60 times/s
<ogra_> Emery, what device and from which image version are you starting the upgrade
<Emery> Nexus 7
<Emery> from ubuntu-system --channel saucy
<Emery> etc
<pitti> xnox: I currently write some BPF rules on the kernel netlink source which should avoid the wkaeups completely
<Emery> did it last night, so I presume newest
<ogra_> yeah ... there might be issues with Mir on n7 ...
<ogra_> you can switch back to surfaceflinger by removing /home/phablet/.display-mir
<ogra_> (and rebooting)
<xnox> pitti: yes it will still wake up.
<ogra_> (note that you will lose some features without Mir now)
<xnox> pitti: ok, excellent.
<Emery> but will i be able to update to stable ogra_  ?
<ogra_> Emery, yes
<Emery> ok then it's no problem
<pitti> xnox: I locally got it to ignore change events on a particular input device, now I need to adjust it for the omapfb stuff; currently sorting out ssh access with Omer
<ogra_> as long as your image is a readonly system-image install you will be able to
<Emery> i can use the termnal to rm. no ?
<ogra_> (worst case from commandline via adb using "system-image-cli")
<ogra_> yeah. you can
<NK_> hello, In e near futur can we use apt-get to install software in U.T?
<ogra_> NK_, not by default, UT uses click packages
<NK_> like a fucking android
<ogra_> NK_, if you are a system developer you can make the image rw and use apt, but you lose the ability to OTA upgrades
<ogra_> please dont swear in here
<diwic> ogra_, aren't the cdimage-touch images available anymore?
<NK_> like a fucking android
<ogra_> diwic, they are, but unsupported and untested
<ogra_> popey, ^^^
<popey> NK_: keep it family friendly please
<NK_> same as ubuntu is family with me
<diwic> ogra_, btw; I have a few routing issues on my todo-list, which I've been not looked into much because the archive was in freeze anyway and they didn't look critical. After 13.10 has been released, what's the proper procedure to fix them? Install 14.04 (if that's even possible?) and SRU back to 13.10 or something...?
<ogra_> diwic, cdimage zips are just an interim product, the installation you get has a totally different design so we cant really support them
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Poverty Day and, of course, happy Ubuntu 13.10 Release Day! :-D
<ogra_> diwic, we dont do SRUs, as soon as T opens we'll just move on ... we're kind of rolling on top of the nromal archive
<Emery> ogra_, what is the default sudo passwd for the phablet ?
<popey> phablet Emery
<Emery> thanks
<diwic> ogra_, ok, I'll check back later (like, in a week or two?) and see if T is opened and ready for bug fixing, or how you want things at that point. Makes sense?
<ogra_> diwic, well, just move on with working T should be ready by end of next week for uploading i guess
<diwic> ogra_, ok, sounds good
<diwic> I'm on Linuxcon Europe next week anyway
<ogra_> ah
<nhaines> ogra_: what features do you lose when switching from Mir to surfaceflinger?
<Emery> ogra_, 50% faster with the mir removal
<ogra_> nhaines, app management
<ogra_> you will be able to accidentially start the same app twice and such stuff
<nhaines> ogra_: oh, aha.  Nothing that will affect screenshotting then.  :)
<tvoss> Emery, how do you measure?
<Emery> speed of apps loading
<Emery> pretty slugish before
<Emery> apps freezing etc, screen flicker
<ogra_> yes, thats tegra ...
<Emery> i've had no issue with previous releases, apart from saucy
<Emery> (newest)
<ogra_> because it uses surfaceflinger
<tvoss> Emery, is that a nexus7
<tvoss> ?
<ogra_> yes
<Emery> it is
<tvoss> Emery, expected, we needed to disable the hardware compositor for n7 due to an issue with the nvidia driver using process-shared mutexes, which in turn cannot be transported over the libc boundary
<tvoss> Emery, as a result: Mir cannot leverage the same driver and hardware features as SurfaceFlinger does
<Emery> tvoss, I see ! I hope it all gets fixed, I'm prefering it over android so far
<tvoss> Emery, yup, working on it :)
<Emery> excellent :)
<nhaines> Is there a launchpad project for the welcome screen?
<nhaines> I'm pretty disappointed that it's been ignored for 13.10 and I'm hoping there'll be some way to monitor it for 14.04.
<RhanCandia> waiting ...
<jarope> hi gents could someone please let me know the current PPA for the sdk with Qt5.1.1 support
<pitti> rockin' -- omapfb/VSYNC uevents quiesced
<pitti> ogra_, xnox ^
<xnox> \o/
<xnox> amazing.
<Micol> Who ist je Download
<om26er> nhaines, yes I hope (and expect) there will be a welcome screen for 14.04
<om26er> nhaines, you can get screenshots on Mir as well, there is a script for that
<nhaines> om26er: really?  Because I was explicitly told you couldn't.  Do you have a link to the script?
<om26er> nhaines, http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/mirfbdump
<pitti> xnox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6250206/, you may vomit now
<om26er> nhaines, connect the phone to usb and run it on your desktop
 * pitti repairs tab damage
<nhaines> om26er: well, the good news is that it doesn't support maguro.
<om26er> nhaines, ouch, didn't know that.
<xnox> pitti: nice. yes, big pile of vomit. How did you find out the raw packet string?
<om26er> nhaines, running SurfaceFlinger ?
<pitti> xnox: I temporarily added a dump_buf() to the receive function to print the raw packet
<xnox> pitti: ah, excellent.
<nhaines> om26er: I will be in a bit.
<pitti> xnox: so that I saw them in udevadm monitor, like in http://paste.ubuntu.com/6249919/
<om26er> jibel, does your mirfbdump script not work on maguro ?
<nhaines> I wonder if it's from before mir worked on maguro.
<pitti> xnox: but it's really quite straightforward, line breaks become \x00 and the prefix is eventtype@/devicepath
<jibel> om26er, it doesn't
<jibel> om26er, could you try to switch wifi several times, and checks if NM spams syslog and you pohne goes crazy?
<om26er> jibel, maguro or mako? or both ?
<jibel> om26er, on maguro
<om26er> jibel, sure. Can do in a few minutes. currently pitti is in the phone (through ssh, not physically ofcourse)
<pitti> om26er: I logged out
<pitti> om26er: just one last thing, can you confirm that systemd-udevd is now quiet?
 * ogra_ hugs pitti 
<pitti> om26er: (even with screen action)
<pitti> om26er: I still started it from /home/phablet/ (i. e. didn't replace the system instance)
<om26er> pitti, yes, it is
<pitti> om26er: otherwise I'm logged out of the device, you can have it back
<ogra_> pitti, oh, that runs in a fieerent env
<ogra_> Üdifferent
<pitti> om26er: thanks, ssh access was very helpful; took a few iterations to get it right
<pitti> ogra_: how do you mean?
<nhaines> jibel: just curious, why doesn't your script work on maguro?
<ogra_> if you fire it up as phablet
<pitti> ogra_: nah, "sudo" of course; udevd needs root
<pitti> (not that the environment would matter for the netlink filters)
<om26er> pitti, no problem. glad it helped.
<ogra_> yeah, indeed
<jibel> nhaines, some people reported that dumping /dev/fb on maguro crashes the device
<nhaines> jibel: that would be a good reason.
<jibel> nhaines, I don't have a maguro but if anyone knows a way to safely dump the framebuffer I'd be happy to add support for it
<om26er> jibel, I don't see it going crazy
<|Chris|> gfbrui-=]
<|Chris|> ]-kçµkj,ulio9plkj,l;
<nhaines> Ubuntu can't even power down maguro.
<om26er> nhaines, from terminal you mean ?
<|Chris|> Oh, sorry. Spilled some coffee.
<nhaines> om26er: at all.  I mean from the power button.
<om26er> nhaines, nhaines worked for me
<om26er> oops
<om26er> image 100
<jibel> ogra_, om26er cannot reproduce by just enabling/disabling wifi, there is sometinhg else
<nhaines> om26er: I haven't tried on 100.  But on 99 it still didn't work.  I guess I'll try now.
<ogra_> jibel, yes, you need to actually be out of range ... or not completely out of range
<ogra_> jibel, i get a WPA popup at some point
<om26er> nhaines, yeah. tried again as well and turned off fine
<nhaines> Well, I have to say I'm not sure whether to be impressed or disappointed it took 9 months.  But I'm definitely happy.
<ogra_> when i type in the PW and afterwards dis/enable WLAN it starts
<nhaines> Now if Bluetooth weren't broken it'd be perfect.  :)
<ogra_> nhaines, BT is fine, its just the UI that isnt :P
<ogra_> you can connect via terminal ... (indeed thatd fiddly)
<ogra_> *thats
<nhaines> ogra_: this still fits my definition of broken.
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ogra_> it will be fixed in one of the next images
<davmor2> Morning all Happy release day
<pitti> hey davmor2
<nhaines> ogra_: that would be ideal!  :)
<pitti> om26er: can you please yell at me if you see anything strange/not working with this modified udevd running?
<om26er> pitti, can you give me a package to replace. I just flashed to android to record a video for a bug. Ubuntu is being flashed on the phone again
<pitti> om26er: would it suffice for you to download https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1234743/+attachment/3880064/+files/systemd-udevd and replace /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd with that?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234743 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "omapfb module floods system with udev events on samsung galaxy nexus" [Undecided,In progress]
<pitti> om26er: i. e. "sudo stop udev", replace file, "sudo start udev"
<om26er> pitti, yes, no problem
<pitti> om26er: I uploaded the package, but it needs to be accepted into -proposed first before it will actually build
<pitti> om26er: if that's too inconvenient, I can build debs on a porter box, but I guess downloading and installing those shouldn't be much easier than the above?
<om26er> pitti, no its fine
<pitti> om26er: cheers
<pitti> xnox: what is the lxc-android-config part of 1234743?
<xnox> pitti: with your fix, it's invalid.
<pitti> (don't call it a "fix"..)
<ogra_> pitti, tvoss was lookint into the root cause in #ubuntu-mir before
<ogra_> so there are chances we will eventually get a proper fix
<ogra_> (the spam doesnt happen with surfaceflinger so it must flick some secret switch or some such)
<pitti> ogra_: indeed; I've seen fixes for two other android drivers last week, so here's hope that omapfb will get fixed, too
<pitti> ogra_: well, it only happens if there's something acutally changing on the screen
<ogra_> well, we cant do without uevents apparently
<ogra_> since the PVR driver dies then
<tvoss> ogra_, pitti still trying to untangle all of the different commits to the drivers and why it does not happen on SF
<ogra_> i tried a few different driver patches
<pitti> ogra_: I tested this on om26er's maguro with SF, and I had to start/stop an app to make the events appear
<pitti> tvoss: it does, just not all the time
<tvoss> I wonder whether it could be because SF lives in the android container
<pitti> I guess the userspace side can enable/disable them only for activity
<pitti> but even then we don't want a gazillion events/wakeups
<ogra_> yeah, something like that
<pitti> as that still makes everythign slow
<ogra_> i think ricmm had a tehory about this
<tvoss> ogra_, pitti speaking of which, let me check something
 * ogra_ wishes we could just fix PVR to use a sysfs node
 * pitti toddles off for some lunch, my head is steaming a bit
<tvoss> ogra_, pitti the one thing we don't do in mir is calling into the power HAL with the vsync hint: https://android.googlesource.com/platform/frameworks/native/+/03e407270c7ad76632f982c886d0776bed9e9b4c/services/surfaceflinger/DisplayHardware/PowerHAL.cpp
<DropOfPeace> hello, is the new version already available?
<ogra_> tvoss, well
<ogra_> status_t PowerHAL::vsyncHint(bool enabled) {
<ogra_> looks very suspicious
<tvoss> ogra_, it does, I remember we looked at it
<Emery> has ubuntu touch got the ability to save email logins etc when updated, or does it wipe during the update
<ogra_> Emery, the OTA update wont touch user data
<ogra_> and phablet-flash wont either unless you specify --no-backup
<Emery> ah good, we still on for release this aft?
<ogra_> yep
<Emery> and I can update straight up ?
<Emery> from touch ?
<ogra_> if you are on image 100 already there will likely not be anything to upgrade to :)
<Emery> where can I check that ?
<ogra_> unless we find any super critical bugs
<ogra_> in the updater in the system-settings
<ogra_> or in the phone info in the system-settings
<ogra_> the info page should have (r100) in brackets behind the "Ubuntu 13.10"
<Emery> nope r99
<Emery> I assume its a big update with a few fixes then to 100 ?
<ogra_> try it, from the updater
<ogra_> it should tell you how big it is
<Emery> no software update available
 * ogra_ guesses somewhere between 20 and 50M
<ogra_> oh right we didnt release it to the stable channel yet
<Gmax> So, today is the big day?
<DropOfPeace> i hope so.
<Gmax> Yup.
<loooool> So after todays release nexus 10 should get bluetooth? It's a major thing holding me back (gotta have dat keyboard connected)
<Gmax> Yeah
<loooool> sweet
<Gmax> I just want to have it on my Nexus 4 :)
<pitti> tvoss: indeed, that sounds promising
<tvoss> pitti, I just scanned through my irc logs. We ignored it as it is a no op on mako
<DropOfPeace> i really want to have an alternative to android. so i hope ubuntu touch will stir up the market in the future.
<Gmax> Yeah, me too
<loooool> yeah, android feels a bit restricted compared to what a normal desktop OS can do
<Gmax> Yeah
<Gmax> But still, abdroid is pretty stable
<loooool> yup
<Gmax> Anyways I have to catch a bus about 2 minutes ago.
<Gmax> Cya.
<loooool> bye
<DropOfPeace> for me android feels so overfeatured
<|Chris|> !isitoutyet
<ubot5> YES! It's out!
<ogra_> lol
<loooool> lol wut?
<ogra_> no. it isnt
<Laney> lies
<loooool> haha
<DropOfPeace> :D
<|Chris|> :/
<smartboyhw> Unfortunately, the !isitoutyet factoid is correct only in #ubuntu-release-party:P
<ogra_> |Chris|, it will be announced if it is released in #ubuntu-release-party
<|Chris|> Monitoring that too ogra_ , thanks.
<DropOfPeace> and yes you are right, andoid feels a bit restricted, especially for me as linux user
<DropOfPeace> where can i monitor the release status? is this channel a good place?
<ogra_> DropOfPeace, see what i said to Chris aboivge
<|Chris|> "it will be announced if it is released in #ubuntu-release-party"
<ogra_> *above
<DropOfPeace> orga_ i see, thanks ;)
<fzeta> hi
<ogra_> asac, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_for_phones that could need some nice words :)
<ogra_> asac, known issuers for touch looks good, but we have nothing in the actual release announcement section yet
<ogra_> didrocks, lool ^^^
<ogra_> (is anyone up fro writing something)
<popey> while editing please change "Get the Ubuntu 13.10" to "Get Ubuntu 13.10"
<popey> i can't edit, wiki seems unusable here
<didrocks> ogra_: rick is working on it
<ogra_> ah cool
<tvoss> pitti, got the bug link for the udev spam handy?
<tvoss> mdeslaur, o/
<ogra_> bug #1234743
<ubot5> bug 1234743 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "omapfb module floods system with udev events on samsung galaxy nexus" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234743
<ogra_> tvoss, ^^^
<pitti> tvoss: bug ... yes, that one
<mdeslaur> hi tvoss
<davmor2> tvoss: quick test, open the terminal, rotate you phone to landscape, open maliit, try typing top
<ogra_> davmor2, i reported that to the kbd team
<ogra_> davmor2, i thought it was fixed :(
<davmor2> ogra_: nope
<popey> only registers keypresses at the right end (bottom) of the phone
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> bug no?
<davmor2> popey: indeed
<ogra_> the area that it would cover when not rortated
<greyback> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1236489
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236489 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "In MIR landscape mode keyboard only works on left side" [High,In progress]
<popey> boom
<ogra_> awesome
<ogra_> needs to go on release notes
<popey> FSVO "awesome"
<greyback> but it only landed like an hour ago
<greyback> so too late :(
<popey> good that its fixed though
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> ogra_: can't we clickify maliit ;)
<ogra_> haha
<popey> http://memegenerator.net/instance/42246244
<tvoss> popey, :D
<davmor2> popey: nice
<davmor2> popey: I wonder if we can make the "Art of Clickification" stick :D
<popey> heh
<davmor2> popey: damn the backdrop app on the phone,  I rescaled the image to fit my phone and the backdrop chooser crops a huge section off it
<davmor2> popey: wind up with "licky l thing
<davmor2> "
<davmor2> not quite the same
<davmor2> licki even
<melvster> hi all ... deiu ... thanks for the pointer :)
<melvster> is now a good time to dive in to ubuntu touch app development?
<Chocanto> melvster: It's always a good time ! :)
<melvster> lol
<melvster> i really need to get myself a device ... i was holding out for a nexus 5 ... but it seems ill have to hunt down a nexus 4 right now
<ogra_> n4 is definitely the safer bet
<ogra_> porting to a new architecture is quite some effort so dont expect n5 support soon
<melvster> is it right that you at the moment you can only connect to open wifi?
<melvster> oh right
<gjbgu> hey where is new release ?
<ogra_> no you can connect to WEP and WPA wifi just fine
<melvster> oh great!
<ogra_> gjbgu, not out yet ... it will be announced in #ubuntu-release-party with all the other images
<gjbgu> thanks ogra
<melvster> am i right, app store, market place, software center mean roughly the same thing?
<baloov> hi! how is it going with ubuntu touch final release? im from russia, so there must be timezone differences between develepers and me
<pmcgowan> melvster, yes
<melvster> pmcgowan: thanks ... wow 68,000 apps!
<pmcgowan> baloov, going well, the last build from yesterday will be promoted
<pmcgowan> melvster, ?
<melvster> pmcgowan: i just fired up my software center and it says there's 68010 items
<baloov> pmcgowan , thank you!
<mandel_> lool, ping
<mhr3_> dednick, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1226311
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226311 in Unity 8 "Cannot search for apps on the home scope" [High,Confirmed]
<mhr3_> not that
<mhr3_> dednick, Dash/Apps/FrequentlyUsedAppsModel.qml
<dednick> mhr3_: ta :) just edited a existing .desktop file to run my app
<mhr3_> easy hacks ftw
<javacoffee> anyone here?
<cuqa> where do you get ubuntu touch now?
<cuqa> have read some news that it were already released
<javacoffee> heh.. came to ask similar question.. about when it was going to be released
<thothie> same here.
<javacoffee> i guess all we can do is wait and see
<thothie> in the officiall website there's no announces yet. Except the developer preview part.
<zitom> are there some news for release?
<ogra_> zitom, release will be announced in #ubuntu-release-party once it happens
<lool> mandel_: png
<lool> pong
<mandel_> lool, it was easier to just to remove -DDEBUG from compilation, but I'm going to do the following, keep -DDEBUG for debug msgs (make them less verbose) and add a -DVERBOSE just for that, to be very verbose in case if we ever need it
<mandel_> lool, I've already fixed the signal issues, I expect to have this in 30/45 mins
<lool> mandel_: in a HO, will be right with you
<lool> mandel_: sorry back
<lool> mandel_: so
<lool> mandel_: The reason I didn't -UDEBUG globally is because I saw some callbacks / signals were connected when DEBUG was defined
<lool> mandel_: This seemed intrusive to change
<lool> mandel_: The approach I took was less intrusive to runtime behavior, and could be overriden with environment, so seemed the best for a quick stable upate
<mandel_> lool, yes, those are to be verbose about the networkinfo, don't worry I'll get everything in better shape
<lool> mandel_: However now I find the messages /not verbose enough/
<woow> HAY  when is the 1.0 version out?
<mandel_> lool, I'm adding a TRACE definition that will be very verbose and a DEBUG one that will be what you want
<lool> mandel_: in reality, we need to triage messages so that we get: a) important information at info level always logged, such as connection start/stop/paused  b) debug messages for lower level events, perhaps retries for instance  c) trace level for traffic such as progress reports
<lool> mandel_: Trace >> exactly
<lool> mandel_: So we need to revisit the actual log lines and reclassify
<tvoss> lool, mandel_ do we use lttng for tracing here?
<lool> mandel_: but it's not something I could do in one hour, and it's something really you understand better than anyone I'm sure
<lool> tvoss: this is about the trace level events from download mangaer
<mandel_> lool, we have CRITICAL,  WARNING, DEBUG (should be info) and TRACE
<lool> tvoss: that is, e.g. download progress
<mandel_> tvoss, yeah, is more high level
<tvoss> lool, ah :)
<mandel_> lool, I spoke with ralsina we should standarize a better logging lib that the default on in Qt
<mandel_> lool, so that logging can be done the same way in Qt and QML
<lool> mandel_: Well why not
<lool> mandel_: I think what you have is decent
<lool> mandel_: you already kind of reinvented enough of that wheel I think   ;-)
<lool> mandel_: which is ok, it's not too big
<woow> when is the 1.0 version out? can anybody say me pls :)
<lool> mandel_: it's just we need to categorize the log types right and have good knobs; if you want to use log4cpp or something that's fine too I guess
<mandel_> lool, it is good enough, is just that we are copying that code from one place to another, and I need to add file rotation
<lool> woow: the images wont change much, annoucement is later today
<lool> woow: watch ubuntu.com
<woow> ok
<lool> mandel_: rotation is probably something we need anyway for other logs, so yeah
<mandel_> lool, I'm just trying to avoid as many dependencies as possible, that is why I did not use log4cpp or something of the kind
<lool> mandel_: while I'm at it, the ~/ location is awful  :-)
<lool> ~/.cache/ubuntu-download-manager/ubuntu-download-manager/ubuntu-download-manager.log
<mandel_> lool, the xdg cache one?
<lool> seriously
<lool> mandel_: :-)
<mandel_> lool, ha, I did not know there was an extra  ubuntu-download-manager in the path there..
<mandel_> lool, should be xdg_cache/ubuntu-download-manager/8.log
<mandel_> lool, for whenever we rotate them
<mandel_> lool, will fix that too
<cjwatson> Was it intentional that http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install says "Instructions for flashing a phone or tablet device with Ubuntu" but then only lists phones as supported?
<lool> mandel_: what's important is getting something simple in ASAP
<OrokuSaki> Anyone know if we are using the gstreamer drm in linux.. or in android???
<mandel_> lool, on it as fast as I can
<lool> mandel_: My change seem to do the job, albeit we're missing information
<lool> mandel_: but things like revisiting all logs or adding a logging lib seem like future improvements
<lool> mandel_: it's not like we need log4cpp today
<lool> mandel_: in the next days we want something to get us just the basic events out of u-d-m, and stop the huge debugging spews
<lool> mandel_: Did you see there's also garbage going to syslog?
<lool> not sure what it is
<lool> it's prefixed ubunut-d-m though
<kaffeebohne> Hi, I get this error after booting the ubuntu recovery https://paste.xinu.at/HRGX/ Any ideas?
<mandel_> lool, yes, is utf8 chars not being handled correctly, I'm getting those out of the way
<mandel_> lool, part of the fix too
<OrokuSaki> I believe my HP Touchpad is using OpenMAXAL for Video Rendering.. and I can't seem to compile that in Ubuntu Touch.. And I notice the OpenMAXAL library is not present after compiling my device source, though it IS present in my actual CyanogenMod Rom...
<OrokuSaki> Guess jhodapp is not around at the moment
<NameX> hi ! is ubuntu touch stable version online ?
<OrokuSaki> GST-OpenMaxal
<Chocanto> cjwatson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<cjwatson> Chocanto: yes I'm aware
<lool> mandel_: Ok
<cjwatson> Chocanto: I'm just talking from the perspective of imagining somebody new coming to the page
<lool> mandel_: so what's timing like?
<kaffeebohne> Ah, fixed it, had to restart the adb server
<cjwatson> "oh hey I can flash it on tablets"  "hm no tablets listed"
<lool> mandel_: you seemed to be against my change
<Chocanto> cjwatson: Yes of course ! If someone port a new phone on ubuntu touch
<mandel_> lool, your change in in trunk, so if you want, we can go with that
<lool> mandel_: will you propose something small short-term and then work on larger things long-term?  do we want to take my change short-term?
<Chocanto> cjwatson: This page is always envolving !
<mandel_> lool, but I have a small thing comming up and will work in a good solution later
<lool> mandel_: Ok; I think we should go with this one in the short-term then, it's small and has been confirmed as solving the issue, even if we lose information
<lool> mandel_: your small thing is when in terms of timing?
<lool> mandel_: Friday?
<mandel_> lool, son in 30 mins I'll be done with a solution with more logs and some issues fixed
<mandel_> lool, 30 mins, so today :)
<lool> mandel_: just to plan the u-d-m upload; this is kind of top of the list of final released image
<lool> mandel_: awesome
<lool> mandel_: thanks!
<Chocanto> cjwatson: Oh yes ok I understand, you are right
<NameX> when ll be launch the final version of ubuntu touch pls ? wasnt today ?
<smartboyhw> (Somebody change channel topic?)
<Chocanto> cjwatson: I think they listed only images entirerly compatible with ubuntu
<Chocanto> *devices
<Kulithian> Final version? Isnt ubuntu touch still alpha?
<Chocanto> NameX: It's not the final version, and it's at the same time as ubuntu 13.10
<NameX> Chocanto: ho i thought that it was the first real version ;)
<cjwatson> Chocanto: sure, I'm aware of why it ended up that way
<kaffeebohne> Ok, so I "installed" it on my mako, following the manual download & install instructions (because I'm not running Ubuntu). Now the Phone (Nexus 4) stops at the google sign if i want to boot the system
<Chocanto> NameX: Yes It's a "real" version, but a lot of work have to be done again ! :)
<NameX> Chocanto: ok ! do you know if there is a clock alarm ? I had to go back Android cause of that :P
<ogra_> NameX, see the reease notes ... it is mentioned there
<NameX> ogra_ didnt see something about clock alarm there ...
<Chocanto> NameX: Yes of course! :) The clock-app will be your friend
<NameX> Chocanto: good ty ! ;)
<davmor2> hmm has someone done a bug for the chromebar not being available in landscape mode?
<Kulithian> I've yet to see the newest release for utouch13 since i only have the sprint gs3
<Kulithian> :\
<jamal> dears?! is it released?! i can't wait :-)
<Chocanto> jamal: But you have to :)
<zuiopz> hello I get this error # phablet-flash ubuntu-system >>  ERROR:phablet-flash:[Errno 2] No such file or directory
<jamal> so it's mean not yet? :-(
<Chocanto> zuiopz: Did you install phablet ?
<zuiopz> no no
<Chocanto> zuiopz: So try install it before using it!
<Chocanto> zuiopz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<zuiopz> it's allready install
<Chocanto> zuiopz: Follow Step 1 - Desktop Setup
<zuiopz> ]# phablet-flash ubuntu-system INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as maguro INFO:requests.packages.urllib3.connectionpool:Starting new HTTPS connection (1): system-image.ubuntu.com WARNING:phablet-flash:XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR could not be read INFO:phablet-flash:Download directory set to /root/phablet-flash/imageupdates INFO:phablet-flash:Downloading https://system-image.ubuntu.com/pool/ubuntu-2b5345658b58e55207c4a4e7b6b3d8cd4f3d9a3
<Chocanto> zuiopz: Use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ for pasting
<adc> kaffeebohne: I had that problem when I tried to install it from my laptop running Debian Jessie. When I afterwards tried it from my Ubuntu 13.10 workstation, it worked just fine
<zuiopz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251131/
<kaffeebohne> adc: it was a pebcak, sorry. But I've got only one machine and won't install ubuntu on it. ;)
<Guest2198> has ubuntu touch 1.0 been released today?
<Kulithian> Do they have a d2spr port yet then?
<Chocanto> zuiopz: What are you trying to o ?
<Chocanto> *do
<zuiopz> make a cofee
<ogra_> Guest2198, yup
<Hackintech> sudo make -j4 coffee
 * Hackintech runs
<Chocanto> Hackintech: +1
<zuiopz> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel stable
<Chocanto> zuiopz: Yes ok, but what are you trying to do ? You want to install ubuntu touch in a new device ? Update ubuntu touch already installed in a device ?
<Guest2198> ogra, then are its image still in daily current page at cdimage
<ulrix> hi all, I want to download the new ubutnu touch SW version for my nexus 4 - everybody knows where can I download the ubuntu touch? - thx ulrix
<zuiopz> To make a fresh install on a new device
<ogra_> Guest2198, we dont use cdimage for the official touch images (well we do as an interim product, the final image is system-image.ubuntu.com and needs pahblet-flash for the installation though)
<kaffeebohne> is the "boot screen" black?
<Guest2198> thanks a lot ogra.
<Chocanto> zuiopz: Try only phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup
<zuiopz> <Chocanto> same
<Chocanto> zuiopz: You are sending this command trought your desktop, right ?
<newbieand> hi, can anyone help me to install ver 1.0 on my nexus 4 ?
<ogra_> kaffeebohne, there is no bnootscreen ...
<ogra_> (for this release)
<zuiopz> <Chocanto> don't understand, I'm ROOT
<kaffeebohne> ogra_: Yes, thats what i ment
<melvster> there are 68010 apps in the software center is there a way I can find HTML5 apps that run on ubuntu touch?
<newbieand> is there flashable file, so that i can flash the rom, same as any custom android roms !
<ogra_> newbieand, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Chocanto> ogra_: Is it possible to put this link in the topic ? ^^
<ogra_> i thought it was once
<newbieand> why its with .tgz extension ? can i able to flash it with custom recovery
<ogra_> popey, why did we remove it ?
<ogra_> newbieand, ?
<ogra_> newbieand, ?
<ogra_> newbieand, did you read the link i gave you ?
<newbieand> occam-jwr66y-factory-74b1deab.tgz
<Chocanto> ogra_: Because everybody will ask this same question...
<d0od> My OTA update to 100 downloads fully, but when I hit 'install & restart' it gives "apply update failed, no update has been downloaded"
<ogra_> newbieand, read the link ... "restoring android" specifically
<popey> ogra_: remove what?
<ogra_> popey, the link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> oh the topic got long
<ogra_> d0od, when was this install done ? might be that the system-image version on this was still buggy
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | File bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | Under active development! | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/18xvTAA
<popey> d0od: I'd kill system settings (long press, close) and restart
 * ogra_ would recommend a fresh phablet-flash with the saucy image to be sure you are not carrying old bugs around from the devel release
<popey> or that
<popey> "upgrades never work" meme in action
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> well, it is v1.0 ... from here on it should be safe and not regress anymore
<ogra_> pre 1.0 definitely had some issues on the way
<popey> i think your decimal point is in the wrong place ㋛
<ogra_> haha
<Tassadar> is it really 1.0? not 13.10? Oo
<Chocanto> "should be safe" ahah !
<popey> its a 1.0 of phone based off 13.10
<popey> we'll move very soon to the next release, T-T (which will become 14.04)
<w-flo> shush! /me is currently upgrading his desktop to saucy.. so stop talking about updates that never work :P
<ogra_> haha
 * ogra_ didnt mean to say upgrades never work 
 * popey crosses fingers for w-flo 
<Noize> Is 1.0 available to flash?
<ogra_> but there were several images where OTA was broken
<zuiopz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251212/
<ogra_> if you are on one of these phablet-flash is the better option top get to 1.0
<popey> zuiopz: why are you root?
 * ogra_ was about to ask
<zuiopz> if you get stuck at ' < waiting for device > ' and your phablet reboots into android, you may have to run phablet-flash under sudo
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> not as root user
<zuiopz> root is sudo no?
<ogra_> (sudo keeps your env ... among these the download dir)
<zuiopz> ha
<zuiopz> ok
<mandel_> lool, FYI I'm done, testing it on a phone and will push for you to take a look
<nextdropping> I am on one of the phabelt flash devices. Can I get the 1.0 by following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install ? Like I did for the developer preview?
<mandel_> lool, more logs added plus extra flag (TRACE) for when we really need to test
<kaffeebohne> How can I "sync" data (like wallpapers and music) to my nexus 4?
<kaffeebohne> I guess mtp is not working atm.
<pmcgowan> kaffeebohne, mtp does work over usb
<sergiusens> kaffeebohne, it should be working
<pmcgowan> nautilus should pop up
<dpjust14> Hello!
<kaffeebohne> It's not working for me.
<pmcgowan> what version desktop?
<dpjust14> need help with installation!!!
<popey> dpjust14: wassup?
<kaffeebohne> I'm not using Ubuntu on my Laptop, but I've been using mtp without a problem with my nexus 4 in the past. ;)
<popey> kaffeebohne: we only tested mtp with ubuntu
<pmcgowan> but still should work
<dpjust14> have nxs4 and my phone get stuck in recovery...
<popey> kaffeebohne: what you running? [ ] Windows or [ ] OSX or [ ] - Other?
<kaffeebohne> Arch Linux popey.
<popey> oh. I'm sorry.
<popey> kaffeebohne: if you run "dmesg", do you see interesting things pop up when you plug the phone in?
<kaffeebohne> But I can use adb as far as I can see. Thats enough for me, I don't have to deal with a lot of files on a daily basis.
<popey> kaffeebohne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251255/ like that
<popey> ok, well, it should work
<popey> but as you can expect we haven't tested on arch. feedback welcome if you get it working though!
<dpjust14> it displays the message error cant flash zip because a failed md5 assert in cwm recovery 6.0.3.6
<kaffeebohne> The phone is even recognized by my kde setup, but mtp crashes when I want to use it.
<popey> ah bummer
<dpjust14> help please...
<popey> ogra_: seen that ^^
<popey> from dpjust14
<dpjust14> stuck on bootloop with the error described above
<ogra_> popey, nope
<kaffeebohne> adb is working fine
<davmor2> kaffeebohne: reboot the phone with it plugged into you arch box see if it finds it then?
<dpjust14> it displays the message error cant flash zip because a failed md5 assert in cwm recovery 6.0.3.6
<fluxspir> hi :)
<lool> mandel_: Ok; also, runtime is preferred over build time from my perspective at least
<lool> mandel_: I personally felt the signals being wired differently between debug and non-debug builds were really scary
<dpjust14> ...
<ogra_> dpjust14, this is with phablet-flash ?
<kaffeebohne> davmor2: The device is seen.
<dpjust14> phone flash
<noize_> How do I check to see if I have Ubuntu-Touch 1.0 if the system is read-only?
<popey> noize_: adb shell system-image-cli -i
<dpjust14> grrr bitch
<ogra_> dpjust14, using the pahblet-flash tool from the pahblet-tools package ?
<ogra_> *phablet-flash
<mandel_> lool, so, those signals are diff because I'm using a pimpl pattern and I cannot use the new signal connection in that case, ideally without debug you can get a compiler warning if a signal doesn't exist rather than a warning at run time
<davmor2> kaffeebohne: it reboots the mtp server
<dpjust14> grrrr bitch
<ogra_> dpjust14, (as described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install)
<dpjust14> gotcha bitch
<ogra_> can you please stop that ?
<noize_> tahnk you popey!
<noize_> *tahnk
<noize_> *Thank
<popey> np
<popey> oh
<tedg> So where are we with SF support.  Can we start dropping that?
<kaffeebohne> davmor2: Ah, ok. I'll try that
<ogra_> tedg, lol, no
<tedg> ogra_, Tomorrow?
<ogra_> tedg, unless you want to make Mir work on all ports right now
<tedg> Frankly, I'm not too worried about ports.
<dpjust14> urethral play
<ogra_> tedg, our community is
<davmor2> tedg: to have a usable nexus 7 you have to drop mir
<tedg> I feel like we have a few work arounds in the code that need to go...
<tedg> It seems like we need to decide when that time is.
<ttoine> hello, I would like to now if it is possible to install open jdk 7 jre on Ubuntu Touch, and then run java applications ???
<ogra_> tedg, probably in a year
<tedg> There will always be someone, somewhere, that wants SF support.
<ogra_> tedg, unless you want top piss off everyone helping us out there
<tedg> ogra_, Uhm, helping us have to maintain two display servers?  ;-)
<tedg> Folks can still port 1.0
 * ogra_ sighs
<popey> ttoine: you can try, we haven't tested java apps on ubuntu for phones
<ogra_> tzhats the attitude that had us only have 100 ppl in #ubuntu-release-party today (where we were never under 300)
<ogra_> i can slowly understand if people blame us for giving a sh*t about community
<seb128> ogra_, tedg: don't drop SF support please, we still have lot of n7 around and those are useless on Mir
<ogra_> seb128, right and we sent people out to XDG events to encourage people to port and the like
<tedg> ogra_, There's supporting community, but also doing useful things.  We'd be better off if they would help us get Mir working on those devices than get UTouch working on SF.
<ogra_> tedg, sure, would be good if they help porting over, no doubt in that
<ogra_> but forcing them to start from something completely broken isnt nice
<seb128> tedg, I doubt that making Mir works great on those device is simple "port"
<noize_> Any way to import google contacts on 1.0 ? The old way doesn't seem to work
<tedg> ogra_, yes, we shouldn't make them use surface flinger ;-)
<ttoine> popey, sure I will test. If it works, I will let you know. I will test the phone as a java app server (tomcat) and with an app based on Eclipse
<ogra_> tedg, we shouldnt just piss them off ... if you want to do that, please ask jono first
<popey> ttoine: haha, excellent
<popey> ttoine: frontend stuff likely won't work
<oal> Hi
<tedg> seb128, Sure, more work in general.  But probably not too bad for more modern devices.
<pmcgowan> noize_ I just re-imported and it worked fine, ran logged in as phablet user
<tedg> seb128, It depends on drivers of course.
<ttoine> popey, I guess, yes:  my galaxy nexus will miss RAM
<oal> How come there's a download button on the Ubuntu Phone page, but not the Tablet page?
<ttoine> popey, the other problem may be floating points
<ogra_> we have a tablet page ?
<oal> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone and http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet
<seb128> tedg, it feels like something technically difficult enough to not be accessible to/doable by most contributors
<fluxspir> is there any chance we may install ubuntu-touch (one day) on a ThL or ZOPO phone/phablet ?
<popey> fluxspir: if someone ports it, sure.
<ogra_> fluxspir, if someone (or you) does a port of it to that device ...
<fluxspir> noone ever try until now ?
<noize_> pmcgowan, did youuse the .cvs method? or sync evolution?
<tedg> seb128, I don't believe that to be the case, but mind you, I've not done it :-)
<ogra_> !devices | fluxspir
<ubot5> fluxspir: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<pmcgowan> noize_, syncevolution
<ogra_> fluxspir, have a look if it is there, if not someone has to port it
<noize_> did use use sudo under su - phablet
<fluxspir> thx popey & ogra for the quick response :)
<pmcgowan> noize_, I logged in over ssh actually
<jamal> <jamal> i flashed my galaxy nexus and i recieve a message saying ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix?
<jamal> <jamal> THIS CAN NOT BE UNDONE
<jamal> <jamal> what shoud i do?
<jamal> <jamal> down is written " Ubuntu update complete.
<fluxspir> ogra_: olready watch it... there isn't any thl/zopo there
<ogra_> noize_, dont use su ... "sudo -u phablet -i" to become the phablet user
<noize_> pmcgowan, not with adb then?
<pmcgowan> no
<davmor2> pmcgowan: your bt headset do you get the same lack of audio on saucy desktop too, I did but just assumed it was the headset so was going to look into it more when I was less busy
<pmcgowan> unless you do as ogra_ suggests
<pmcgowan> davmor2, have not tried on desktop lately
<jamal> should i select YES
<erffdfds234> привет посоны
<erffdfds234> где убунта епта?
<popey> !en | erffdfds234
<ubot5> erffdfds234: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<erffdfds234> ok bro
<popey> ☻
<erffdfds234> relise today?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I'm assuming if it doesn't work on the desktop too it will be easier to diagnose there, than on the phone then apply the fix to phone and confirm the fix there was my thought at any rate :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ok let me pair it and see
<popey> erffdfds234: ya
<loli> hey where can i download the touch image?
<erffdfds234> hey where can i download the touch image? x2
<erffdfds234> i have nexus 4 mazafaka :)
<mfisch> stgraber: do you know when the release re-opens? I'd like to push that font change at some point that we'd discussed
<mhall119> sergiusens: so all of the core apps are installed as click packages now right?
<noize_> Currently when I attempt to ssh via usb(following adb localhost setup) I receive this: ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<davmor2> erffdfds234: Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<erffdfds234> thx bro
<stgraber> mfisch: well, we need a name first, once we have that, usually within 48h
<sergiusens> mhall119, yeah
<mfisch> I love that the name is the gating function ;)
<erffdfds234> its offical relise?
<mhall119> sergiusens: even terminal and file manager?
<loli> davor i read that but not understood if the image is downloaden while the install process...
<mhall119> popey: which apps have actually marked themselves as being 1.0?
<sergiusens> mhall119, yes
<popey> mhall119: i thought sergiusens had bumped them all
<sergiusens> popey, mhall119 no, I don't bump version numbers, only append build revno to version for a more CI like xp
<mhall119> all of them are 1.0 now?
<sergiusens> mhall119, rssreader I think is not
<sergiusens> mhall119, let me script something for you
<erffdfds234> hey give me dowland image link pls)
<davmor2> popey: in file browser can you open a document?
<popey> davmor2: known bug
<davmor2> popey: ah cool not just me then
<pmcgowan> davmor2, audio not going to headset
<kaffeebohne> Can I remove the videos section from my home screen?
<noize_> I am still unable to access my device via ssh, using adb remote tcp:8888 tcp:22, any suggestions?
<pmcgowan> noize_, you need to enable ssh first
<davmor2> pmcgowan: okay so I can confirm that I have the same thing here with my headset.  charles is there a way to get chip info from the bt headset to help with a bug?  Also I'm assuming the issue with audio connection is going to be one in pulse perhaps?
<pmcgowan> noize_, adb shell echo | sudo tee /etc/init/ssh.override
<pmcgowan> adb shell service ssh start
<ahalverson> On http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install, it says that the Galaxy Nexus and the Nexus 4 are the only officially supported devices, so what happened to the Nexus 7 and 10?
<pmcgowan> they are not phones ;)
<rsalveti> ahalverson: we focused on phones for this release
<ahalverson> So does that mean that Ubuntu Touch for Tablet isn't out yet?
<rsalveti> it's out, just not the same quality unfortunately
<rsalveti> that's why they are still showing as preview
<caelestis> is there a way to install from a windows machine?
<AaronMT> Hi, how long is the typical phablet-flash ubuntu-system on a Galaxy Nexus? It's been idle for about 10 minutes now
<ahalverson> rsalveti: Is there any way to access the preview for tablets?
<ogra_> AaronMT, with the progress bar on screen ? it takes like 15min for that step
<mfisch> stgraber: are we keeping the concept of daily/daily-proposed? I ask because we have our test suite running now and would like to setup gating
<AaronMT> ogra_: Yes, nevermind, looks like it just ended
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I dont see the bt headset as an output device
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I do it just does nothing for me
<stgraber> mfisch: yep, we'll just get a new set of channels for T and devel-* will point to those
<rsalveti> ahalverson: yes, you can flash using the same procedure as used to flash the phones
<mfisch> stgraber: what do we need to do to setup the gating on devel-customized?
<noize_> pmcgowan, I have gotten in but I still am unable to install syncevolution due to a read-only file
<pmcgowan> noize_, it should be installed
<bindi> does ubuntu touch for tablets have maps / navigation? what about wine, can I run spotify full version using wine so i dont need premium to use it?
<noize_> pmcgowan, ahhhh :) thank you lol
<rsalveti> ahalverson: to flash on windows you'll need to follow the manual steps described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<ahalverson> rsalveti: It's alright, I have 13.10
<ahalverson> One more question, is the new Nexus 7 supported?
<mfisch> ahalverson: you can install it on the n7 yes
<pmcgowan> mfisch, he new one?
<ahalverson> But is the 2013 edition supported?
<popey> nope
<mfisch> ah sorry I missed the "new"
<pmcgowan> ahalverson, not sure if anyone has ported yet
<jamal> lool
<jamal> i recieved the same message
<jamal> ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix?
<ahalverson> Thank you, that's all.
<jamal> Yes
<jamal> HIS CAN NOT BE UNDONE
<jamal> down is written " Ubuntu update complete.
<noize_> Is there anyway to setup wifi access that 802.1x, i just need a username, and password combination without a cert.
<mandel_> lool, ralsina please, give me your opinions on this => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/correct-logging/+merge/191662
<davmor2> kgunn: http://www.sears.com/young-men-s-thundercats-logo-t-shirt/p-043VA48542901P?sid=IDx01192011x000001&kpid=04397024003&kispla=043VA48542901P  there's a T-shirt for the perfect Thunderous Thundercats ;)
<jamal> IT's WOrk!!!!!
<jamal> hahahahaha
<jamal> finally
<sergiusens> popey, mhall119 just run this script http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251472/
<jamal> thanks all
<jamal> specially lool
<kgunn> davmor2: i love it!!!.....basically a sucker for any cartoon from my childhood (altho i'm slightly old for thunder cats)
<popey> handy, thanks sergiusens
<davmor2> kgunn: I have robotfuel to thanks for the link :)
<amarino> so ubuntu touch came out already?
<ogra_> yes !
<ogra_> :)
<amarino> nice
<amarino> do the people registered to the newsletter only got the download link or is it in the ubuntu page too
<amarino> on*
<sergiusens> cjwatson, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/click-sync/404/+merge/191655
<ogra_> amarino, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<sergiusens> cjwatson, saw some talk about missing apps on the list
<amarino> ogra_, thanks
<davmor2> sergiusens, cjwatson: it's a bug on the serverside if an app is arch all it isn't displayed anywhere.  The fix is waiting on a deploy apparently people were busy though I don't know why :)
<cjwatson> sergiusens: do we want to carry on and download other things?  all this really does is change the error message
<mhall119> thanks sergiusens
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I think not
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I thought about it; if you want I can war/err instead and add logic to the download list
<lool> jamal: Cool!
<mhall119> sergiusens: so it looks like many of them aren't actually '1.0' version, even if they would qualify as a 1.0 release
<cjwatson> sergiusens: ok, at least a better error message is less confusing
<sergiusens> mhall119, yeah; but I think that's something the dev decides upon
<mhall119> agreed, I'll change my wording for this then
<noize_> Is there any way to edit wifi settings for 802.1x ?
<suosa> yes
<noize_> what's the method to do so?
<noize_> considering I am unable to do so under wifi settings
<mfisch> alesage: I cannot repro the brightness indicator bug, in fact, I dont have a brightness slider in the indicator at all
<mfisch> alesage: I mean a brightness label, not slider
<amarino> the s3 port is still the old version right?
<davmor2> kgunn: I guess we could go with terrahawks or thunderbirds instead but they don't have T-shirts ready made :)
<noize_> suosa ?
<alesage> mfisch, ya that's a weird one
<alesage> mfisch, I was kind-of hoping it'd be obvious in the code
<mfisch> alesage: was it transient for you?
<alesage> mfisch, most times I have no label
<alesage> mfisch, also that linked bug seems related
<mfisch> alesage: and that linked bug is not in-image yet
<alesage> mfisch, may go away, then?
 * alesage is obviously not in the code :)
<amarino> which edition should be best for porting to s3
<mfisch> alesage: I'm trying to see if I can get it to show up for me in 100
<alesage> mfisch, possibly sleeps were implicated FWIW
<mfisch> perfect!
<mfisch> alesage: have you seen it again since filing?
<alesage> mfisch, just kidding I photoshopped the whole thing!
<alesage> mfisch, no actually I didn't photoshop it
<alesage> mfisch, also I haven't seen it, updating now
<mfisch> yeah thats too much work
<drunk> did it out ?
<mfisch> okay I'm killing unity over and over seeing if it shows
<alesage> mfisch, is it on the indicator side, so to speak?
<mfisch> I think my fingers are larger than designers fingers, I can't ever grab the battery icon right
<mfisch> alesage: I was wondering if the label is there but supposed to be hidden
<alesage> charles for the record mfisch and I are talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-power/+bug/1240756
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240756 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "Weirdly-located label for battery "Brightness"" [High,New]
<mfisch> charles: ssweeny has made some progess on your BT issue BTW
<mfisch> progress even
<ssweeny> charles, updates are on the bug
<mfisch> alesage: I cannot repro it anymore
<mfisch> err, at all
<alesage> mfisch, let's let charles have a pass at it?
<alesage> mfisch, surprised a grep doesn't help but this exposes my limited understanding of QML
<mfisch> are you looking at indicator-power?
<alesage> mfisch, not yet
 * alesage cracks knuckles
<mfisch> thats where the sliders is setup
<CoffeeBoy> So... I'm guessing MMS doesnt work.. correct?
<CoffeeBoy> since cellular data doesnt work
<paulo__> hello
<pmcgowan> CoffeeBoy, cellular data does work, but mms is not done
<mfisch> Cellular data does work
<paulo__> how do you manually set you cellular network
<paulo__> seems frozen on auto set up
<amarino> what about the s3
<paulo__> also the setting icon seems to be missing
<CoffeeBoy> Is there a location where I can find apps for Touch? I doubt there's an app store.. but some location through which I can find apps would be nice.
<paulo__> anyone?
<lucenut> OK, how are the upgrades working out? I see 12 new updates available this morning.
<apojhds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251680/
<mhall119> bzoltan: is the SDK officially at 1.0 now?
<lucenut> So when I run these 12 updates today am I on the new release?
<bzoltan> mhall119: Hmm...  why not.
<pmcgowan> mhall119, why do you guys keep asking that?
<cyphermox> mzanetti: I'm having some issues with making a2dp properly work too though
<mhall119> pmcgowan: just want to know if we should still be calling it a beta or not
<cyphermox> mzanetti: seems to me like it's rather broken in general
<pmcgowan> mhall119, sdk needs to follow the phone build progression rapidly
<amarino> what about the s3
<pmcgowan> mhall119, not a beta no, released
<mhall119> beuno: could you provide me a count of how many apps are in the store?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: thanks
<lucenut> So just running the update utility gets us the real release?
<paulo__> where is the system settings? cant find it
<CoffeeBoy> pmcgowan: can i get the app list too?
<pmcgowan> CoffeeBoy, we are going to discuss in the wrapup hangout
<beuno> mhall119, 85 published apps
<dfgdfg> hu hue hue
<apojhds> need help here please http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251680/
<paulo__> why is the setting icon missing?
<paulo__> someone must know
<mzanetti> cyphermox: how do you mean "broken in general"?
<cyphermox> mzanetti: meaning it's not routing audio output to the device even if you run paplay and specify the device
<cyphermox> its setup is slightly wrong
<dbpolito> hey guys, i'm running the last command to install ubuntu phone on my nexus 4 and i'm getting: failed to copy '/home/dbpolito/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/pool/ubuntu-2b5345658b58e55207c4a4e7b6b3d8cd4f3d9a3187d2448fc9020c884234bac0.tar.xz' to '/cache/recovery/': Permission denied
<mzanetti> cyphermox: mhm. yeah, sounds like it.
<mzanetti> cyphermox: are there already plans on phonebook support? either through HFP or PBAP?
<paulo__> settings?????????????????????
<paulo__> where are they i would like to set my carrier mms
<paulo__> set up a gmail account
<mzanetti> paulo__: Apps scope -> installed -> system settings
<paulo__> what is apps scope
<cyphermox> mzanetti: not explicitly
<paulo__> apps scope is where?
<siggi> hey guys. how long does the phablet-flash process take? on a galaxy nexus. i wait since 20 minutes
<lucenut> Mine took like 86 minutes.
<paulo__> it takes a long time siggi
<lucenut> But it told me right on the screen.
<paulo__> i am in the cellular settings and it won't let me select manual set up
<davmor2> paulo__: you have Music page (scope), then Home, then Apps, then Videos.  All those pages are swiped between.
<paulo__> i can't get to the setting for account
<siggi> ok cool. thanks guys
<refeanor_> hi  i wanna install ubuntu touch to my lg optimus g
<refeanor_> are there anybody can help me?
<paulo__> ok, i see what you are saying i am
<mzanetti> refeanor_: hmm... maybe you find something here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<paulo__> i am in the settings and it won't let me set up my network
<paulo__> it is stuck on auto
<paulo__> the problem is i am on striatalk and i need to set up my data
<davmor2> paulo__: one second
<refeanor_> there is no optimus g i has same driver to nexus4
<paulo__> davmor2 thanks
<davmor2> paulo__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting#Straight_Talk_Sim_.28Walmart.29 scroll up a little from there an it talks you though the process
<juliancol> out in spanish ?
<davmor2> ogra_: is there an official faq page for Touch that can be added to, I'm guessing we might get that a lot ref straighttalk sims
<seancork> where can i download ubuntu touch for nexus 7 .. .is there .zip i can flash i cant seem to find any?
<knuspertante> Hi guys, i heard, that ubuntu touch brings a stable version out today? Can anybody tell me that's true?
<davmor2> seancork: Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<knuspertante> @refeanor_ here are two links: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2413508, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2189328 mybe i can help you
<davmor2> knuspertante: it has reached 1.0 today and it is available now
<knuspertante> ok
<lucenut> OK, silly question. Is there a way to restart touch without just holding the power button?
<knuspertante> ty
<seancork> thanks .. i seen that already it has a load of commands and stuff but is there any way of downloading it with out installing unbtutu on my pc or am i just blind i cant see the download link??
<ogra_> davmor2, rickspencer3 did a really nice blogpost with an FAQ ...not sure why it doesnt show up on planet
<ogra_> s/an/a/
<davmor2> lucenut: adb reboot for a usb connect pc, open the terminal and type sudo reboot
<lucenut> Every time you want to shut it down?
<lucenut> There's no "restart" button/option?
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah, saw that, it was really well written.
<ogra_> why would you shut it down ?
<davmor2> lucenut: not currently
<ogra_> ah, it is on planet now
<lucenut> When I'm done and want the battery to save?
<knuspertante> @davmor2 here is the download link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2189328
<knuspertante> mybe google will helps ;-)
<ogra_> lucenut, it will use no battery if you just turn the screen off
<knuspertante> sorry i mean seancork
<ogra_> lucenut, well, nearly no battery ... it keeps the modem up, but thats minor
<lucenut> After doing this batch of updates today it doesn't need to restart?
<seancork> thanks a lot
<knuspertante> @seancork, sorry fals link here is the right: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<paulo__> how do you know what your identity is?
<davmor2> lucenut: if you do an image update, you get install and reboot button, with apps no it works like android
<ogra_> lucenut, how do you mean ? the OTA upgrade restarts during the upgrade process ... if you mean the app upgrader, that doesnt require a restart
<AaronMT> so janky on the galaxy nexus
<ogra_> AaronMT, yeah, there are a few bugs (see the release notes)
<lucenut> What is OTA upgrade?
<ogra_> over the air
<paulo__> trying to drill down to the gprs settings, but one of the directories included identity
<ogra_> the upgrade funcrion we ship in the system settings
<lucenut> I want to get the new release today of Ubuntu-Touch.
<paulo__> what is that?
<seancork> is it ARM EABI (Hard-Float) preinstalled touch image i download .. can ya just flash that then ??
<dylan> Is there an e-mail app yet?
<ogra_> sadly not
<dylan> Drat
<ogra_> well, there is a gmail webapp
<lucenut> Oh thanks ogra.
<dylan> I so wanted to use the touch os...
<ogra_> but a native one will have to be written still
<lucenut> I didn't know there was another updater.
<lucenut> I was just using the app updater.
<paulo__>  The file is found at /var/lib/ofono/<Identity>/gprs
<dylan> Once it's a *little* more feature rich, I'll be able to use it.
<paulo__> what is the identity component
<davmor2> paulo__: the name of you service provider
<paulo__> so, if it defaults to att, then att is the identity
<davmor2> paulo__: cd /var/lib/ofono there will be one there already
<davmor2> paulo__: it's just go the wrong setting in it
<paulo__> i am in a terminal and i have cd'd to that point, but i just have a blinking cursor
<ogra_> dholbach, did you see the golem review ? someone should tell them to not test "ubuntu for phones" on an n7 :) (there are reasons for the new name :P )
<paulo__> i am using terminal on ubuntu
<dholbach> ogra_, no, I don't think I've read it yet
<spindley> hey guys, if we flash with 'ubuntu-system --channel devel' vs just 'ubuntu-system', i'm assuming we'll receive OTA updates for daily builds?
<paulo__> should i be trying to accomplish this on the phone
<paulo__> davmor
<ogra_> dholbach, "doesnt work, completely unusable ... etc"
<dholbach> bah
 * dholbach rolls eyes
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> paulo__: yes
<ogra_> dholbach, didnt you have some mail contacts there in the past ?
<dholbach> no, not really
<ogra_> ah, i thought
<paulo__> when i try to stop service on the terminal on the phone, it says that it cant do it
<urmysony> Hi guys
<paulo__> davmor, can i pm you on the side, the static here is crazy
<ogra_> lol
<urmysony> my terminal got stucked at waiitng for device
<ogra_> its a pertty quiet day today
<urmysony> m running as sudo
<davmor2> paulo__: Connect the phone to your computer.  Do adb shell in the computers terminal, it will then give you root on the phone and display the phones terminal
<urmysony> how can i flash now??
<SirataXero> Hey All
<ogra_> urmysony, whats the exact command you used ?
<ogra_> and which device
<SirataXero> I have a quick question if someone knowledgeable is around
<dbpolito> how much time it usually takes to install ubuntu phone on nexus 4?
<ogra_> 10-15min
<urmysony> sudo phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup
<urmysony> Mako
<dbpolito> thx
<ogra_> urmysony, anything happening on the phone screen ?
<lucenut> OK, my OTA update worked and restarted. :-)
<SirataXero> how much time does it normally take to "write system" on a 16 GB Nexus 7, manually?
<urmysony> it is showing bootloader screen
<ogra_> the one with the big green start ?
<urmysony> yes
<ogra_> it should just move on from there ...
<urmysony> INFO:phablet-flash:Booting /tmp/tmprEWSOy/partitions/recovery.img < waiting for device >
<ogra_> if it doesnt, boot into recovery and start over ... use "-d mako" for the command
<ogra_> SirataXero, for the official images there isnt really a manual way anymore
<dbpolito> ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way.
<dbpolito> how bad is it?
<SirataXero> You can't use fastboot to write to the device directly (Ubuntu Touch)?
<lucenut> OK, how can I copy movies to the touch device? When it was android my windows PC could just see it as a storage device.
<ogra_> dbpolito, well does the UI come up on the phone ? might just have taken long
<dbpolito> nop
<dbpolito> black screen
<ogra_> lucenut, it should do the same with ubuntu
<dbpolito> now it's stuck in a google logo
<ogra_> (definitely does when connected to an ubuntu PC)
<beidl> is the maguro image going to get updated with acceptable mir performance before 14.04?
<ogra_> beidl, yes
<beidl> \o/
<ogra_> beidl, hopefully we should have a more snappy image in a few weeks for it
<ogra_> there are a bunch of bugs that degrade the performance
<SirataXero> ogra, so fastboot flash system (etc.) will not work anymore?
<ogra_> (listed on the release notes btw)
<urmysony> ogra_ tried again with mako option.. still same
<beidl> I've followed the development, nasty omap is nasty
<jaba> Will ubuntu desktop (13.10) somehow be available for the Nexus 7?
<ogra_> SirataXero, the official images require phablet-flash to be used ... you can still flash manually with the cdimage ones but these are deprecated and wont allow you OTA upgrades etc
<lucenut> Ogra, no I have it plugged into my PC USB and don't see the nexus at all.
<dbpolito> ogra_:  now it has logged into Ubuntu, yaaaaay
<lucenut> I hear a beep when I plug it in, but can't find it in windows explorer at all.
<SirataXero> ogra_, I see... thanks for the heads up. I wanted to get it done in Windows, since I can't seem to get USB passthrough to work on my VM Ubuntu install.
<dbpolito> ogra_: should i reinstall or that error is ok?
<Tassadar> jaba: I'm trying to apt-get dist-upgrade to 13.10 now, so far it is failing to boot in kinda funny way
<noneabove> i noticed that the official ubuntu touch is out for the galaxy nexus and nexus 4, is it out for tablets too? if not do we have any word on availability?
<jaba> Tassadar what does the log say?
<ogra_> dbpolito, thats fine, it should behave ... it does some setup stuff on the first boot that might have bittin you
<Tassadar> It's turning the wifi on and off in a looú
<Tassadar> loop)
<ogra_> SirataXero, use an ubuntu  live image and boot that ;)
<ogra_> (or a cd or whatever)
<SirataXero> ogra_, Ha. That would be the smart thing to do... >.<
<mhr3_> didrocks, so.. where do we have 101? :)
<SirataXero> ogra_, brb, making bootable flash drive. :). Thanks!
<ogra_> lucenut, hmm, i dont think we have any windows users in the developer team ... can you file a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug against the mtp package
<lucenut> Anyone know how to find the device from a windows PC when USB plugged in?
<ogra_> mhr3_, in the T cycle
<urmysony> ogra_ any solution?
<SirataXero> lucenut, is it being detected in device manager?
<mhr3_> ogra_, so, tomorrow? :)
<ogra_> urmysony, could it be that your battery is low or something, i dont really have an explanation for this but low power or bad cable
<dbpolito> ogra_: but how can i reinstall it? where do i give permission to install again?
<ogra_> mhr3_, ask the sabdfl ... we still dont have a name ... and without name the new series cant be set up in launchpad
<urmysony> battery is 97 %
<lucenut> Yes, I see it in device mgr Sirata.
<SirataXero> lucent, is it under USB devices or under "Android Devices"?
<mhr3_> ogra_, right, right... excuses :P
<lucenut> How do I copy files to it in explorer?
<ogra_> dbpolito, why would you want to reinstall ? if you want to do so you would use the exact same procedure you used already
<lucenut> Just under "Android Phone".
<dbpolito> ogra_: it's really slow and just crashed...
<ogra_> mhr3_, nah, no excuses, just pointing fingers :)
<SirataXero> lucenut, I think that's just a driver issue then. Sorry, I didn't read your previous comments, so you're running Android currently on the device and is USB debugging enabled?
<ogra_> dbpolito, try a reboot ... hold the power button for >4sec ... wait 10 sec, then power it on again
<lucenut> No, running ubuntu-touch. Android is gone.
<mhr3_> ogra_, but for reals now, you guys did an awesome job
<SirataXero> lucenut, oh I see. In that case, I'm sorry I can't help you. I can't even get Ubuntu Touch to work on my nexus 7, so I don't know how to get it to show up.
<dylan> Pardon my stupid question, would there be a way in the future to potentially dual-boot phone OS's?
<ogra_> mhr3_, you too !!!
<SirataXero> lucenut, however, I would think its a setting that probably needs to be enabled in Ubuntu Touch settings
<ogra_> dylan, not currently planned
<SirataXero> lucenut, maybe something that says "show device as USB mass storage device" or something like that?
<dylan> ogra_: Just curious if it's possible
<ogra_> SirataXero, on the n7 open the terminal app and "rm .display-mir && sudo reboot"
<dylan> I'm off for now
<ogra_> (thish will switch off Mir and re-enable surfaceflinger)
<didrocks> mhr3_: there is no 101, 101 will be the first T image :p
<ogra_> oh, wait, you need to cd into the phablet homedir first ...
<z3330> hey guys anyone using Ubuntu Touch on a Samsung G Nexus as a daily driver?
<onerandomfella> has anyone installed the latest build on a tablet yet?
<z3330> is it useful for everything you need SMS email phone etc
<SirataXero> ogra_, is this within Android? because I don't have Ubuntu on there at all yet...
<ogra_> SirataXero, ah, k
<ogra_> SirataXero, no, thats under ubuntu on the n7
<SirataXero> ogra_, yeah I figured. I'm still not there yet. haha.
<ogra_> z3330, it still has some performance issues on the GNex (it is slow) but calls, sms 3G and the like all work
<Yamagata> onerandomfella: I'm getting the devel-proposed onto my nexus 10 atm, was hoping since the coreapps ppa has them all scaling form-factor well it might be usable on there now
<onerandomfella> @Yamagata I have a nexus 7 and I'd love to know the functionality since i'll be tempted to try it out
<ogra_> so do a backup and go ahead :)
<z3330> thanks maybe i will grab a Nexus 4 off ebay
<ironhalik> Hello - one quick question - ubuntu touch supports PIN locked sim cards?
<Yamagata> onerandomfella: no idea about the 7. on the 10 i've had problems with apps *only* using the sidestage and on-screen keyboard being sideways and going away and such. i think only the phone was officially supported, but still makes me sad. i'd love to be productive with my 10 in a terminal =)
<ogra_> ironhalik, yep
<ironhalik> ogra_: tank you. It was an issue last time I tried it
<ogra_> right, it was fixed a while ago
<onerandomfella> @Yamagata is this with the new verison
<ogra_> Yamagata, 14.04 will be likely better for tablets
<Yamagata> onerandomfella: since it just finished installing/booting, i can say it doesn't seems to work right on *my* install of it. still no idea for the 7, you'll just have to try it. the adb backup makes it a breeze though
<ogra_> we needed a stable base first now we can add features and improve on other form factors
<Yamagata> ogra_ that was my understanding, i just kept hoping i could use it now. i'd love to be able to code *locally* on my tablet without needing to do it via an ssh app needing persistent internet
<Yamagata> ogra_: i'm impatient hehe
<ogra_> well, feel free to contribute fixes ;)
<ogra_> that will speed it up
<ironhalik> btw, any ebook reader for ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> ironhalik, there is one yoou can install, yeah
<ogra_> "beru"
<Yamagata> orga_: if i have time i'd love to, hoping to get it on my n4 soon as well
<ogra_> :)
<dbpolito> where i go to install new apps?
<prexos> hello, can i somehow install ubuntu phone from windows?
<ogra_> dbpolito, under applications ... check the "more suggestions" category
<prexos> dont ban me :(
<ironhalik> ogra_: ok, Ill try it
<Guest11577> @prexos yeah, but you'll have to manually unlock your phone install CWM or TWRP and flash zips
<prexos> Guest11577, ok, where i can get images?
<Guest11577> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/
<prexos> thanks
<Guest11577> np
<ogra_> LOL
<ogra_> so the first new app thet shows up on my device after release is "random cats"
<ogra_> (which does exactly what the name suggests ... it chows random cats)
<ogra_> *shows
<Guest11577> lol
<laubblaeser> hi anyone, i'm searching for some information on which devices will be next to be supported ?
<beuno> mhall119, 88 apps, btw  :)
<mhall119> damn, see what happens when I'm second to last? 3 more apps get added while I'm waiting
<popey> i added my webapp and made it UK only just to annoy mhall119
<popey> (UK phone network webapp, so makes no sense being international)
 * ogra_ only sees ~50 here 
<beuno> popey, well, maybe you want to install it before travelling to the UK
<beuno> but FINE!  WHATEVER!   keep your stupid app
<mhall119> popey: :-P
<popey> hahah
<mhall119> I bet is improperly adds 'u's everywhere too
<Tassadar> jaba: now it boots up (kernel x initrd mismatch), but the Xserver won't start
<Mas0ne> Nexus 7 image?
<ogra_> Tassadar, "the X server" ?
<Tassadar> on Ubuntu Desktop
<ogra_> oh
 * ogra_ stays with precise on his desktop 
<Tassadar> this is on grouper, I just did apt-get dist-upgrade from the 13.04 image and it doesn't work, not really surprising)
<ogra_> yeah, not expected to work at all
<ogra_> we didnt do anything wrt desktop on arm
<ogra_> (not even test it)
<deiu> ogra_, does 1.0 use Mir by any chance?
<timppa> Hi! I don't know how many of touch dev's are online atm but I just want say you have done absolutely stunning work! Keep up the good work!
<dobey> bzoltan: ping
<bzoltan> dobey: hello Rodney, I am on holiday, but shoot :)
<dobey> bzoltan: oh. i have a couple of ideas to make logging in qt more robust, and was wondering if there was a bzr branch i could use to develop against, as the ubuntu source package branch seems to be out of date.
<bzoltan> dobey: If you wish to improve the baste Qt stack I suggest you to get in touch with the Qt upstream developers. We are just consumers of the Qt
<dobey> bzoltan: aren't *you* a committer though? :)
<ogra_> deiu, yea, on nexys4, galaxy nexus (and semi succsessfully on nexus7)
<deiu> cool! thanks
<deiu> flashing it on an N4 now
<ogra_> yeah, thats the best supported arch we currenntly have
<deiu> What's the status of GPS support for N4? Has there been any progress from the latest update of the google docs status?
<ogra_> GPS should work, problem is that there is nothing using it yet
<tux_> so hows touch on nexus 4 .. anyone?
<sergiusens> ogra_, I thought the browser already used location services
<BlacKira> hi is possible to install ubuntu touch on an external sd card and boot from them whitout touching android on a samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1 wifi
<BlacKira> ?
<ogra_> oh, right, someone mentioned it works in google maps
<Roritharr> hi guys
<Roritharr> does the recently released ubuntu phone version include the desktop via hdmi feature?
<atomhund> Is there a way to import CSV contacts ? I don't use Google contacts cause I prefer privacy
<bzoltan> dobey: me as bzoltan, I am not... but we have a good team who are
<ogra_> Roritharr, no, thats a 14.04/14.10 feature
<atomhund> The manage-address-books.py doesnt work anymore btw
<tvoss> ogra_, the browser shows your location :)
<ogra_> tvoss, ah, yeah
<tvoss> ogra_, but beware, it's gps only, no agps, so first fix might take some time (like 20 minutes)
<deiu> atomhund, I thought you can sync with Ubuntu One
<ogra_> i had forgotten that someone told me it uses it in maps
<tvoss> if a cold start is carried out
<deiu> maybe I'm mistaken
<Roritharr> thanks ogra_, you should probably put this somewhere in the topic, i guess this will be a common question
<atomhund> deiu: Ok, so i can just add a csv-file into an Ubuntu One account? ...Like instead of googles account?
<ogra_> well, it comes up once a week or so ...
<ogra_> if it gets more frequent we'll add it :)
<deiu> atomhund, I haven't tested it, so don't take my words for granted
<atomhund> deiu: Ok, thanks. I'll check it out
<BioS615> When will Ubuntu Touch support OTA?
<cwiggs> I think it already does
<deiu> it does already
<kedivess> hi everyone...
<cwiggs> Yo!
<dobey> bzoltan: well, enjoy your holiday then :)
<BioS615> So if I install it on a Nexus 4, and Canonical pushes an update that fixes GPS and haptics, I'll just get it OTA and not have to use a computer to flash it..? :3
<tvoss> BioS615, yup
<BioS615> Nice! Thanks
<deiu> that's how it works :)
<BioS615> And at this time, its only possible to flash through Ubuntu, right?
<kedivess> i just flashed the ubuntu touch 1.0 . It is read-only image so i can't import my google contacts. Any suggestions?
<ogra_> BioS615, if you use the ubuntu-system install with phablet-flash ... note that OTA is only supported on these images
<ogra_> BioS615, you can run a live session from USB stick or CD to install ;)
<deiu> BioS615, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install has all the info you need
<ogra_> yeah
<BioS615> Thanks guys! :D
<jamal> hi everyone, i have an issue here. every time i lock and unlock the phone the bluetooth turned on automatically!
<jamal> any idea?
<deiu> phablet-flash is taking its sweet time *sigh*
<ogra_> jamal, sounds like a bug
<ogra_> yeah
<jamal> so what should i do?
<ogra_> file a bug :)
<ogra_> see the channel topic for the link
<jamal> ok thanks
<ogra_> jamal, doesnt happen for me btw
<ogra_> just tried
<ogra_> oh, the second time it happens
<kedivess> can someone help me for importing my google contacts on ubuntu touch 1.0 (read-only system image) ?
<jamal> weird!
<ogra_> jamal, if you have filed it, paste the url here and i can confirm it
<jamal> ogra_: ok
<deiu> is there an estimated time for phablet-flash? (rough at least)
<ogra_> 10-15min
<ogra_> for n4
<deiu> hmm
<ogra_> plus 10min for maguro
<deiu> so 30min is not a good sign
<deiu> for n4
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> it should reboot a few times after it did the download and eventually you end up in the recovery upgrade mode with a progress bar
<ogra_> that then takes ~10min
<deiu> it never rebooted
<deiu> I've flashed it before and it never took so long
<ogra_> yeah, start over i'd say
<ogra_> boot into recovery and use -d mako with pahblet flash
<deiu> ok, will do (thanks!)
<atomhund> I'm curious... am I the only one still using sim-contacts? Am I the only one Not trusting Google to know my contacts list?
<ogra_> well, not using google contacts if you have an android phone is kind of hard
<ogra_> especially since it is so convenient if you swithc to a new phone
<ogra_> and SIM size is limited
<ogra_> (but i doubt you are the only one)
<atomhund> Anyway.. I hope some developer is looking into a way to import sim-contacts and CSV.-files..
<ogra_> yes
<avesnce> hi. how to add hardware/qcom/media/mm-core/inc/ dir to include paths?
<avesnce> many includs broken
<atomhund> One of my main concerns with using an Android-phone has been the contacts-list... I don't want google to know all about me and who my friends are. Or Prism/NSA for that matter...
<CAPTCHAbestPROGR> hello I've found a blocking bug
<PaccySWE>   Hi there, anyone can help me, cant figura out how to install Ubunto Phone on mu Nexus 4 from windows...
<atomhund> not that i'm a terrorist... but still...
<deiu> atomhund, for what it's worth, I think they already do :(
<PaccySWE> anyone?
<CAPTCHAbestPROGR> Ubuntu say me Must add a ubuntuOne account to make update?
<atomhund> true... still it feels safer to not involve Google, Yahoo, Facebook... etc..
<CAPTCHAbestPROGR> after my credit card and ma brain?
<PaccySWE> god damnit, that was alot of typos in my first centence :P
<sergiusens> atomhund, ogra_ you can use syncevolution with owncloud as well
<deiu> it's safe to consider that anything that connects you to the world is in one way or the other connected to Prism/NSA
<avesnce> PaccySWE, u cant
<PaccySWE> w00t?
<PaccySWE> why not?
<atomhund> My Facebook-contacts is Ok to integrate with UT... but not my phonecontacts
<CAPTCHAbestPROGR> nobody is shocking?
<avesnce> why not? all in your hands! just do it) i dint see guide on ubuntu wiki...
<avesnce> CAPTCHAbestPROGR, where it&
<avesnce> hey, how to add hardware/qcom/media/mm-core/inc/ dir to include paths&
<avesnce> ok, smits go out. now... who can tell me.  how to add hardware/qcom/media/mm-core/inc/ dir to include paths?
<avesnce> *gone
<boonii> Hey, my nexus4 won't boot with ubuntu touch, it just hangs around at the google logo at boot and nothing happens. I'm pretty sure the installation didn't finish. I can boot into recovery mode but not sure what exactly to do now; google didn't prove any help at all :/
<sergiusens> deiu, a phone in itself unless you built the hw yourself is potentially connected to the NSA
<deiu> sergiusens, that's my point too :)
<ogra_> boonii, go into recovery and use "-d mako" with the phablet-flash command, that will force a new installl
<boonii> that's not working :/
<ogra_> whats the exact command you use
<boonii> phablet-flash -d mako -b
<ogra_> (also whatss the error you get ... "not working" is a pretty unspecific problem description)
<boonii> tells me to choose between a couple different ones (yes, sorry, I was looking through the terminal)
<ogra_> boonii, phablet-flash ubuntu-system -d mako --no-backup
<boonii> ... :D it started now atleast
<boonii> thanks for that!
<ogra_> welcome
<boonii> I think panic-mode was engaged, can't believe I missed that part :P
<nik90> ogra_: does sims with password work?
<jamal_> ogra_: here's the bug URL: https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1241130
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1241130 in Phablet Tools "Bluetooth turned on automatically after unlocking galaxy nexus" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> nik90, yes
<ogra_> nik90, well, with PIN
<nik90> ogra_: yeah I meant PIN
<ogra_> pmcgowan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-bluetooth/+bug/1241130 for yoour collection :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1241130 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth turned on automatically after unlocking galaxy nexus" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ogra_> jamal_, thanks i assigbned it to the right package and confirmed it
<jamal_> ogra_: thanks
<kedivess> ubuntu touch 1.0 system-image is read-only so i can't sync my google contacts. Any suggestions?
<raikkoni27> hello?
<skjdhf> <kedivess> yes bash it on a wall
<pmcgowan> kedivess, you can sync them, the user area is writeable
<ogra_> kedivess, syncevolution should work ... and it should use the homedir (which is writable)
<raikkoni27> i'm on maguro and stuck on the android logo
<raikkoni27> any help here?
<ogra_> for how long ?
<kedivess> and how to?
<kedivess> i used this http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html but it didn't work
<skjdhf> No soft center again?
<davmor2> kedivess: that does work I've just done it.  2 things 1 you do have an internet connection on the phone correct? 2 you are running the su - phablet note the -
<om26er> bug 1241045
<ubot5> bug 1241045 in Ubuntu Music App "music playback mutes on app switching" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241045
<popey> kedivess: you don't need the apt-get anymore
<kedivess> what do you mean with : su - phablet note the - ?
<johnjohn101> can we download this now?
<cyphermox> ogra_: poke
<skjdhf> you don't need the apt-get anymore ??? It's a joke
 * ogra_ falls over
<cyphermox> ahah!
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> whats up ?
<cyphermox> ogra_: didrocks told me you had some weird issue with NM on maguro?
<ogra_> cyphermox, yeah, cant reproduce them though
<davmor2> kedivess: if you miss out the - you are on a Read only root partition with no access I did that the first time I ran the script
<davmor2> ogra_, cyphermox: oh what was it?
<cyphermox> kedivess: you just need to run 'su - phablet'  and then the two syncevolution commands
<ogra_> i roamed between two APs and went on 3G for a while, at some point i couldnt get WLAN back on and it started spilling weird stuff into syslog
<cyphermox> ogra_: ok
<kedivess> i'll try again.....thanks
<ogra_> i'm not near the machine where i kept the pastebin with an excerpt of the log
<cyphermox> ok
<ogra_> if it shows again i'll file a bug
<davmor2> ogra_: oh I thought that got fixed
<ogra_> davmor2, well, NM itself got in a weird state or even the driver
<davmor2> ogra_, cyphermox: I've not seen that for an age.
<ogra_> i haad a >500M syslog after ~20min
<asac> ogra_: already had a beer :)?
<ogra_> asac, indeed !
<asac> really ... then i have to catch up :) ... gimme a few
<ogra_> haha
<asac> done ;)... j.k.
<davmor2> skjdhf: do you have an internet connection?  are you on the apps scope?
<ogra_> cheers
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> asac: you mean you didn't make each of you minions bring you a drink ;)
<skjdhf> Yes, app scope?
<vladikoff> Hey, I installed Ubuntu Touch when it was first announced, that build had tweets hardcoded on the lockscreen. How different is the OS now? Are things dynamic or still static images?
<skjdhf> yes I'm on app scope
<ogra_> vladikoff, whats there is all real
<ogra_> skjdhf, then you should see a "more suggestions" sextion
<ogra_> *section
<davmor2> skjdhf: how many sections do you see on the apps scope?
<vladikoff> ogra_, ok I'll flash it again then, thanks :)
<skjdhf> nope Z nothing
<davmor2> ogra_: Freudian  slip there
<ogra_> vladikoff, note that the image format changed, use phablet-flash ubuntu-system as described on the install wikipage to get the real thing
<skjdhf> INstalled and dash plugins
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, the beer ...
<ogra_> skjdhf, are you online ?
<skjdhf> yes
<vladikoff> ogra_, if I follow this guide http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install will I be okay?
<davmor2> skjdhf: click on the search top left and type in google
<sergiusens> kedivess, follow this instead http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/syncing-contacts-from-google-on-latest-touch-images.html and make sure to be in a phablet user session
<ogra_> skjdhf, tap on the search field ... type "hello"
<deiu> vladikoff, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<ogra_> that should populate the more suggestions category
<nik90> popey or ogra: Do you know how to import contacts from google?
<skjdhf> nothing ...
<ogra_> nik90, davmor2 just explained it a few lines above
<davmor2> nik90: su - phablet
<davmor2> syncevolution --configure --sync-property "username=email@gmail.com" --sync-property "password=secret" Google_Contacts
<vladikoff> deiu, ogra_, ok thanks! :)
<davmor2> syncevolution --sync refresh-from-server Google_Contacts addressbook
<ogra_> deiu, they should be the same
<deiu> ah, good to know
<davmor2> nik90: adb shell into the device then run those 3 lines
<ogra_> davmor2, after doing sudo -u phablet -i perhaps ?
<nik90> davmor2: thnx
<davmor2> ogra_: no need those 3 lines, is all you need
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> it magically switched to the phablet user ?
<ogra_> *switches
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap
<ogra_> ah, cool
<davmor2> nik90: just don't forget to change the email@ and secret to you google email address and the google login password :)
<kedivess> now it works. Thank you very much <sergiusens>
<skjdhf> I can't reach ubuntu shop
<ogra_> skjdhf, well, check your internet connection, the searching should just have brought up all the apps
<skjdhf> The quality connection is at his best
<ogra_> can you open a website in the browser ?
<pmcnano> Hello :3
<nolan_> hi, what is the best version i have to install (no automatic verification or auto ) ?
<pmcnano> lol, any clue why I did all the setup for ubuntu touch
<pmcnano> and after the final step INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes. it booted to android again
<pmcnano> lol
<ogra_> wow, did it show any errors ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^^
<pmcnano> nah, it just booted to android
<pmcnano> and it just got stuck there...(the terminal )
<nik90> davmor2: it says read-only file system..so I guess I need to make it into rw?
<pmcnano> meh, running it again #fail
<davmor2> nik90: no
<ogra_> pmcnano, whats the exact command ?
<MarkShuttleworth> Hello everybody.. I hope everyone is enjoying the new release
<davmor2> nik90: su - phablet first
<nik90> works
<davmor2> nik90: now do the other 2 lines
<sergiusens> ogra_, pmcnano run with --debug; what device is this?
<pmcnano> nexus 4
<pmcnano> im running the phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup
<davmor2> nik90: phablets home folder is writeable the rest isn't :)  hence the su - phablet, which sets you as phablet in /home/phablet :)
<nik90> davmor2: yeah previously I did su -phablet where I didnt put the space between the - and phablet..and that didnt work
<nik90> but now I got them improted thanx.
<davmor2> nik90: cool :)
<gontzal> Hello, is posible to develop with vala and sdl2?
<pmcnano> I boot android, enable debugging. It boots to fastboot, then installs/boots from CWM Recovery, in recovery it starts pushing 3 or 4 files (takes a little while).., then it goes to the Android updating screen which takes a while too.....and then it booted to android
<pmcnano> lol
<davmor2> gontzal: anything is possible, however you would have to package a hell of a lot of stuff into your click app if you do,  qml and html5 are far easier
<gontzal> what about the qml licence?
<davmor2> gontzal: one for #ubuntu-app-devel I think
<gontzal> ok
<pmcnano> Im doing it again, after the android install/update screen what should happen?
<davmor2> pmcnano: daft question but you did unlock the phone first right?
<pmcnano> of course its unlocked :P
<pmcnano> So, what should happen after: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/76/Android_Update_Screen.JPG?
<davmor2> pmcnano: I assumed it was but it is always best to check :)
<pmcnano> @davmor2 np
<pmcnano> If it doesnt work right now I'll try to debug next install
<pmcnano> just add --debug right?
<niles> How can i install ubuntu touch on my motorola milestone
<pmcnano> I dont think its supported yet :3
<davmor2> pmcnano: you can try -d mako on the end
<niles> pmcnano was that the answer to my question
<pmcnano> niles, yes sorry.
<davmor2> niles: yes
<pmcnano> davmor2: so it would be "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup -d mako"?
<johnjohn101> will any asus nexus 7 work or am i looking for an older model?
<niles> oh thanks a lot. but tell me how to get rid of android ...firefox is also not available  ?
<davmor2> pmcnano: yeap it might help
<niles> I am sick and tired of these trojans and viruses
<pmcnano> davmor2: lol..bootign to android again aparently?...wait..im not usre...
<deiu> pmcnano, yes, that should be it
<pmcnano> davmor2: i see the google splash but the backlight is really low..
<ogra_> pmcnano, and it doesnt go beyond that after a while ?
<pmcnano> wait..
<pmcnano> its done
<pmcnano> lol
<ogra_> ;)
<pmcnano> i dont know what happened to the first attempt
<ogra_> first boot is a bit slow
<pmcnano> really weird.....
<davmor2> niles: you can't the best you can do is install cyanogen mod and it's an old version of that
<pmcnano> mh..still weird..i did see the homescreen
<davmor2> pmcnano: \o/
<pmcnano> now the screen is off and doesnt seem to turn on
<pmcnano> #fail
<pmcnano> LOL
<pmcnano> Rebooting
<pmcnano> Theres no boot animation from what I see, right?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> not yet
<pmcnano> davmor2, ogra_, deiu, thanks for your support :). I will test it, I gotta run for now
<pmcnano> Have a nice day
<ogra_> bye
<davmor2> you too
<avesnce> error: ubuntu/hybris/: ubuntu/hybris checkout 44aa906752ebfe8e5c2f896e41841d7714a77340 on repo sync
<sdf> Can we read epub?
<sdf> Ans PDF?
<sdf> I love in folder I touch "documents" ansd i go into "download"
<Rob____> Hi where can i get the stable build of ubuntu touch for the mako?
<sdf> the only fonctionnality who works is spying.
<Rob____> Hi where can i get the stable build of ubuntu touch for the mako??
<Salem_> hi, is the new release of ubuntu is good, i had a slow connevtion so i can't download it for now.
<Rob____> i cant seem to find stable build download
<Salem_> any one try it can tell me
<popey> sdf: there's an app in the store called Beru which reads epubs
<popey> its very nice
<YooGi> Is it possible to flash Ubuntu Touch from Windows ?
<popey> YooGi: yes, i believe so if you have adb installed
<YooGi> Thanks :)
<sdf> Thanks popey I'll try it
<jdstrand> beuno: hey-- I noticed that the store now requires a 256x256 icon. I have an app with a 64x64 icon, but when I update to use the 256x256, the 64x64 is shown along with the 256x256 one
<m_zet> hello
<jdstrand> beuno: also, I was uploading an app and found the 'Available actions' confusing. ie, 'Upload new versions' is pretty small text with big orange buttons near by-- my eyes only say the orange buttons and skipped over 'Upload new versions'. fyi only...
<vincentbosch> I hope that now we reached a first final release, we will see mass porting to new devices.
<jdstrand> beuno: s/only say/only saw/
<m_zet> will instalation of ubuntu on nexus 4 erase theflash memory?
<Esparte> I only wait for the port for my devices
<m_zet> Anyone from ubuntu team here?
<vincentbosch> I am waiting on the Note 10.1 2014 port. SM-P600
<vincentbosch> for*
<Esparte> Me for the Asus padfone
<m_zet> hello
<spazzymoto> popey: any chat apps available? i read about the Apparmor but any that manage their own contacts?
<popey> hey spazzymoto
<m_zet> Anyone got experience with instaling ubuntu on Nexus 4?
<popey> m_zet: yeah, every day :D
<beuno> jdstrand, I don't quite understand the icon issue. We're exposing 256x256 to clients, and defaulting to the old 64x64 if not available
<beuno> jdstrand, agreed on the confusion, we're working on that
<m_zet> <popey> will installation of ubuntu erase my music fotos etc. from internal memory card of the phone?
<jdstrand> beuno: it isn't a major issue-- it is just that the interface now displays both the 256x256 and the 64x64 under 'Presentation'
<beuno> jdstrand, ah, I see. I'll look into that as well, thanks
<jdstrand> beuno: and the 64x64 is old (and in my case different), and I don't have a way to delete it
<popey> m_zet: ah, mine was blank when i started
<m_zet> popey: thank you - I see I got to copy EVERYTHING than...
<beuno> jdstrand, yeah, I think it should just be dropped the UI, you shouldn't need to care
<jdstrand> beuno: yeah, if I add a 256x256, the 64x64 can probably just be removed
<m_zet> popey: I am not a linux genius - ok, I am a lixus infant - will I be able to install ubuntu without any linux computer?
<half_mast> I just install Ubuntu Touch
<m_zet> popey: To install I just go to recovery and instal from ZIP file?
<beuno> mhall119, popey, ping
<half_mast> No I just install it. Everything is working fine but the clock isn't showing
<beuno> mhall119, popey, could you guys check for me that the architecture "All" issue has been resolved?
<sdf> Yes beru is nice... I see a wonderfull blank screen : )
<jdstrand> beuno: I can confirm it is. I can search for rotten and get my rotten tomatoes app to show up (that didn't happen last night)
<gkr_> hello all
<fishscene> Salutations
<gkr_> very excited to play with ubuntu-touch ... going through the motions on my GNex ATM
<deiu> INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. <-- taking unusually long ~20 mins now
<deiu> on N4
<gkr_> I'm hoping for a little advice though please. It looks like i'm stuck after the d/l, then flash. I'm in a recovery screen (for the past 10 min or so) asking if i want to disable recovery flash. not sure if i should interract with it
<kedivess> is it possible to add or install other language-pack?
<gkr_> last message is "ubuntu update complete"
<gkr_> okay the pablet-flash script timed out. phone rebooting ... fingers crossed
<fishscene> gkr_: Might want to wait a while on that. Last time I interrupted anything on my nexus 7, it was a hassle to recover from.
<fishscene> nvm. :)
<gkr_> thanks fishscene ... booting to black screen ... will try again after work. thanks !!
<fishscene> o/
<deiu> ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way.
<deiu> ouch
<mhall119> beuno: how would I test the arch issue?
<aldawg> hiii
<m_zet> So GPS is not working yet?
<m_zet> When you plan to have full working version for N4?
<deiu> m_zet, it should be working for N4
<fishscene> m_zet: Check this out: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE&usp=sharing#gid=0
<m_zet> yeah, looking right now
<m_zet> and it is in red
<m_zet> sorry my bad
<m_zet> wip
<ingar195> are there a zip file i can flash in twrp
<fishscene> Wait. No. that document is way out of date. I just saw the last image testing date on that.
<Aaron1011> Hello. Is it possible to port Ubuntu Touch to a device that only has Cyanogenmod 10.2 support (not 10.1)
<m_zet> So can I run ubuntu as a daily driver?
<popey> m_zet: gps does work
<popey> it just takes a long time to get a lock
<popey> because we dont have agps
<m_zet> got it
<m_zet> so as a daily driver you recomend?
<popey> yeah
<m_zet> And I thought I'll be sleep tonight... silly me...
<johnjohn101> popey. if i get the asus nexus 7 will i need to worry about models.  ie one model # works and one doesnt?
<nhaines> johnjohn101: the original works and the 2013 model does not.
<deiu> johnjohn101, I think the 2013 version doesn't work yet
<fishscene> popey: Is that google doc up to date? It seems to hint that the last time it was updated was over a month ago...
<johnjohn101> nhaines: how do i know what the 2012 model is?
<spazzymoto> m_zet: in same boat haha waiting for download tho :/
<mhall119> nik90: popey: are clock's alarms working on build 100?
<popey> fishscene: lets see...
<popey> mhall119: nope
<popey> eds patch didnt land in 100
<mhall119> popey: did the platform fix land in 100?
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> 101?
<deiu> I'd love to get more debugging during the install phase :S
<popey> sru
<mhall119> ok
<m_zet> spazzymoto: I am long way behind you...
<johnjohn101> does touch work will on that 1st generation nexus 7?
<popey> johnjohn101: yes, thats the one we use
<johnjohn101> popey, thx
<popey> but it's not as well supported as nexus 4 or galaxy nexus
<johnjohn101> popey, those are phones, right?
<Aaron1011> popey: Is the newest generation of the Nexus 7 supported?
<Aaron1011> And would it be possible to port Ubuntu Touch to it if it's not supported?
<Aaron1011> johnjohn101: The Neuxs 7 is a tablet
<ingar195> is there a zip file i can flash?
<fishscene> Aaron1011: According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install "Note: We currently do not support the newer '2013' Nexus 7."
<Guest3028> is it possible to dual boot a nexus 4 with stock android and ubuntu
<Aaron1011> fishscene: Ah, thanks, I didn't see that
<fishscene> NP mate. :)
<popey> mhall119: sound works on n7 now doesn't it?
<fishscene> Sound has worked on my Nexus 7 for about a month now.
<mhall119> popey: it did last I tried
<popey> mhall119: can you look at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE#gid=0
<popey> and update n7
<deiu> hmm, phablet-flash keep timing out during an N4 install :(
<popey> I just passed through mako, but I dont use grouper often
<mhall119> popey: well now let me get my N7 and verify
<popey> ta
<spazzymoto> deiu: im busy with n4 now will let you know if mine times out
<Guest3028> does anyone know if is it possible to dual boot a nexus 4 with stock android and ubuntu
<popey> Guest3028: some people have done it
<popey> we dont directly test though
<deiu> spazzymoto, it seems I'm not the first one having this issue
 * mhall119 upgrades to build 100
<_oFf_oM> is it possible to install ubuntu-touch in samsung note?
<spazzymoto> deiu: what channel did you use?
<iBotPeaches> _oFf_oM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<deiu> saucy
<spazzymoto> ok cool me too, lets see if mine hangs
<Paccy> Hi ppl, im tryingto install ubuntu on my Nexus 4, bur when i run the command sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot i get the following> E>Unable to loacte package phablet-tools
<Paccy> the same goes for the android tools
<Paccy> any ideas_
<pmcgowan> Paccy, did you add the ppa then run apt-get update?
<Paccy> yes
<Paccy> they worked fine
<Aaron1011> Paccy: You need to add the ppa for ubuntu-touch
<pmcgowan> do an apt-cache policy phablet-tools
<Paccy> Aaron1011: Done
<mhall119> popey: I gotta charge my N7, then upgrade, then I'll verify
<Paccy> pmcgowan: N: Unable to locate package phablet-tools
<_oFf_oM> only the guys with nexus can play? not funny! I want to play too
<Aaron1011> Paccy: Are you sure you added the right ppa?
<Aaron1011> This is the command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<pmcgowan> Paccy, you sure you ran update ? thats the symptom you would get if not
<Paccy> yeah, followed the instructions
<Paccy> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<Aaron1011> Paccy: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Paccy> latest i believe
<Poukie> Hi guiys, quick question, weren't the 1.0 Ubuntu Touch release was for today ? All we get is a developper-like image like before no ?
<fishscene> Some people are reporting in #ubuntu that www.ubuntu.com is down for people in USA-East Coast.
<Paccy> how can i tell_
<Paccy> 13.10
<pmcgowan> Paccy, you dont even need the ppa for 13.10, its in the archive then
<Paccy> why dont it work :\
<Aaron1011> Paccy: Run sudo apt-get update again
<iBotPeaches> fishscene: down for me. 503, Kansas
<Aaron1011> Don't literally type 'again' :)
<kedivess> is it possible to install another language-pack ?
<fishscene> iBotPeaches: It's up for me, but yea, seems like it is down for a bunch of people. Not sure why.
<Paccy> Aaron1011: > get the same "unable to locate" bla bla
<mhall119> beuno: I'm curious, you have stats on people hitting the new app store?
 * mhall119 wonders how popular it is today
<Aaron1011> Paccy: Hmm
<Paccy> agreed
<Paccy> well, donthave time to waste now, ill try again later. Thnx for the help...
<pmcgowan> Paccy, can you see any packages?
<pmcgowan> ok
<Aaron1011> Paccy: Can you run ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Aaron1011> And see if you see phablet-team-tools listed?
<pmcgowan> Aaron1011, thing is if hes on saucy he doesnt even need the ppa, they are in universe
<pmcgowan> so hes not seeing anything
<Aaron1011> pmcgowan: Ah, that's true
<Paccy> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ phablet-team-tools-saucy.list  phablet-team-tools-saucy.list.save
<Aaron1011> Paccy: That's strange
<Paccy> ye
<Paccy> i know
<Paccy> well, thnx for the help, im tired, going to bed and trying again tomorrow :)
<fishscene> o/
<mhall119> popey: Can you grant me write access to that spreadsheet?
<deiu> spazzymoto, got it to work yet?
<spazzymoto> Im at Waiting for install to finish on device
<nhaines> Heh, the Ubuntu website just died.
<mhall119> nhaines: ubuntu.com? it's up for me
<fishscene> Website seems to be up for people on west-coast USA and down for Eastcoast USA. Unsure about other parts of the world right now.
<nhaines> Yay, it's back up again!  \o/
<nhaines> mhall119: it was down for at least 5 minutes.
<fishscene> lawl. That was fast.
<mhall119> fishscene: I'm east coast US, so it's working here
<deiu> spazzymoto, that's the step where it fails in my case
<nhaines> fishscene: I'm on the west coast and it was down.  :)
<spazzymoto> deiu: phone just rebooted
 * mhall119 blames west-coast networks
 * deiu is envious
<Noize> pmcgowan, i'm getting the connection reset error again :/
<fishscene> Weird. I'm on westcoast too and it hasn't been down at all for me. I guess I'll just call it a brief rolling outtage.
<mike1986> hey guys
<deiu> spazzymoto, how long did it take? (the install phase)
<zzarr> Hello Hashcode how is the Droid 4 HDMI driver comming along?
<Noize> pmcgowan, when attempting to adb localhost/forward
<mike1986> I just installed ubuntu on my galaxy nexus, however I have 2 questions: 1) how to navigate without keys (back,home) and 2) how to take screenshots?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, shared
<spazzymoto> deiu: 5 - 10 mins
<mhall119> thanks pmcgowan
<mhall119> popey: updated the grouper column, audio playback and volume keys both confirmed working
<mhall119> video playback works too, but I don't kno wif the Video_decode row is for hardware decoding or any decoding
<cheeseman> hey. I just tried to install ubuntu touch on my Galaxy nexus but it seems to hang at the modified CWM recovery and states an error| cannot fined autoupdate.zip". Has this happened to others here? The installation instructions say to wait through screens that looks like user input required butI was windeing if anyone else has this issue.
<mhall119> cheeseman: I think the autoupdate.zip is just a warning, it may still be copying/installing the image files
<cheeseman> *find *wondering, uhhh horrible spelling.
<mike1986> cheeseman I just installed it on my GN with no issues... did u adb push .zip to /sdcard?
<pmcgowan> Noize, I use adb forward tcp:2222 tcp:22; ssh-keygen -f ~/.ssh/known_hosts -R [localhost]:2222; ssh -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no phablet@localhost -p 2222
<fserve> how i can shutdown my ubuntu phone?
<mhall119> fserve: hold the power button until it shuts off
<slangasek> fserve: hold down the power button?
<cheeseman> mhall119 Thanks for the info.
<pmcgowan> Noize, after enabling ssh and starting the server
<fserve> it's the best way?
<mhall119> cheeseman: np
<fishscene> Thanks for updating the spreadsheet!
<mhall119> fserve: it's that or the terminal as far as I know
<fserve> i'm going to terminal to type shutdown -h now
<fserve> ok
<fserve> im testing on mako
<mike1986> is /system/bin/screencap -p filename.png the only way to make screenshots?
<cheeseman> mike1986 No. I just followed the install commands from the installation page and waited for it to do its thing. Maybe Ill wait for a bit longer to see if it is just a matter of giving it enough time.
<mhall119> mike1986: that doesn't work anymore
<mhall119> screencap was a SurfaceFlinger thing, doesn't work now that we're on Mir
<mike1986> cheeseman check private chat I'm there to help you, too crowded in here :p
<mike1986> mhall119 thanks for the info, so any possibility to make screenshot?
<mhall119> mike1986: the script in https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1238839 works for a Nexus 4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238839 in Phablet Tools "Add phablet-screenshot script" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> I don't know if or how well it'll work on others
<zzarr> does anyone know how HDMI driver for Motorola Droid 4 (XT894) is comming along?
<popey> doesnt work on gnex
<nhaines> mhall119: it works for "not maguro".
<mhall119> well there it is then, works for all the cool people :)
<nhaines> ha! :)
<pmcgowan> popey, mhall119 can we mark mtp as working for maguro and mako
<pmcgowan> does not on manta that I can tell
<popey> k
<RobbyF> is bluetooth suppose to work?
<fishscene> If you don't mind my asking, what is "MTP"?
<nhaines> MTP is beautiful on maguro.
<fserve> how i can change from farenheit to celsius in weather app?
<nhaines> RobbyF: it's *supposed* to but it doesn't.
<popey> pretty sure it works on grouper too
<popey> lemme check
<pmcgowan> bluetooth is somewhat there but there are bugs
<RobbyF> k thanks.
<nhaines> fserve: bring the toolbar up, choose "Settings"
<mhall119> fserve: pull up the toolbar on the button
<fserve> thanks
<mhall119> and then the rest of what nhaines beat me to
<Moe2> does ubuntu phone work with samsung s2 and s3 ?
<RobbyF> GPS work? ie google maps in browswer?
<nhaines> fishscene: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Transfer_Protocol
<fishscene> nhaines: Thanks!
<popey> RobbyF: if you're patient
<nhaines> fishscene: welcome.  :)
<popey> see the comment on the spreadsheet
<RobbyF> has it been updated?
<popey> yes, mtp works on n7
<mhall119> is MTP what gives me folder access in Nautilus when it's plugged in?
<ZeThomas> hey guys, I'm trying out the latest uTouch (mako), and I think the messaging app has crashed on me...
<popey> yes
<Moe2> does ubuntu phone work with samsung s2 and s3 ???
<popey> Moe2: we support nexus devices, community ports to others
<popey> see ports link in the topic
<mhall119> then yes, MTP works in grouper and mako
<mike1986> ok so it seems it's not possible for now to make screenshots on maguro
<kedivess> in my apps there isn't the document viewer.....
 * spazzymoto tips his hat to you guys at ubuntu. enjoying playing with touch
<Guest26351> So when is the full version expected to be released for consumer use?
<Guest26351> ??
<pmcgowan> Guest26351, a consumer version would be shipped with a product
<F41l> Hey all, got a question about ubuntu touch and the 13.10 release. Is desktop dock mode finally available?
<F41l> It's a huge factor for me in even installing ubuntu touch on my device.
<mike1986> I noticed icons doesn't have very high resolution, looks little bit blurry
<gregoryfenton> Hi all. Crossing fingers as I install on my Galaxy Nexus :D
<pmcgowan> F41l, no that will not come for some time yet
<kedivess> anyone has the document viewer app ?
<nhaines> F41l: it's not planned until 14.04 LTS.
<mike1986> volume keys doesn't work I think
<nhaines> mike1986: volume keys work on maguro.
<spazzymoto> mike1986: volume keys on mine dont seem to work either
<F41l> I see, unfortunate :(
<nhaines> I use them in the car while listening to podcasts.
<mhall119> kedivess: unfortunately the document viewer can't be called without the content-hub being finished, which will happen next cycle
<kedivess> thanks for the answer.....so there isn't a way to read documents.....
<F41l> Well thanks for the information!
<mhall119> kedivess: well I think you can still callit from the terminal, but that's not really a user-friendly way of doing it
<mhall119> kedivess: it will come though
<kedivess> you mean something like : sudo vi /........?
<deiu> hmm, I thought 1.0 was supposed to support PIN operations for the SIM card
<deiu> I was never asked to unlock the SIM and therefore I can't use it
<pmcgowan> deiu, there should be something in the ui to take the sim code, but I dont have a locked sim here
<pmcgowan> mhall119, do you know?
<mike1986> Checking for updates in settings, shall I expect any?
<awe_> pmcgowan, what's the question?
<pmcgowan> awe_, isnt there a UI for SIM unlock?
<awe_> yes
<deiu> where?
<deiu> I can't find it
<awe_> yea... it's not too obvious
<lenios> system settings, security?
<awe_> it's in the network indicator menu
<awe_> at the bottom, you should see "unlock SIM..."
<deiu> found it, thanks
<awe_> the original plan was for it to be integrated into the greeter/lock screen
<awe_> but seems this got postponed
<deiu> btw, I can confirm that bluetooth turns on after screen lock
<kedivess> in mine there isn't the "unlock SIM" in the network indicator menu...
<mike1986> ok "No Updates Found"
<mhall119> pmcgowan: I don't know, I don't use a locked sim either
<pmcgowan> kedivess, it only displays if you have a locked sim
<kedivess> ok....mine was unlocked.....
<exa_> Hello, I would like to install the ubuntu for phone but after adding the repository and doing an update,upgrade it still won't find phablet-tools, any idea ?
<kedivess> i thought i could lock/unlock option.....sorry
<popey> exa_: its in a ppa
<popey> exa_: the install link in the topic should cover it
<popey> exa_: what version of ubuntu you running?
<lool> mandel_: sorry for the delay; have reviewed the changes now
<mandel_> lool, no problem, busy day
<exa_> I just downloaded 13.10
<mandel_> lool, got like 5 reviews for that branch!
<lool> mandel_: I guess you were in a rush, but not too happy that the changes were all in the same commit
<lool> was hard to see them
<lool> mandel_: what is the impact of the unconnected signal?
<lool> (LP #1240967)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1240967 in ubuntu-download-manager "One of the signals is no connected correctly." [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240967
<exa_> popey: And I tried on another computer running a elemental os and I get the same
<spazzymoto> exa_: another guy just had the same issue on 13.10. Not sure on the out come tho. i ran these now on 13.04 and worked fine
<mandel_> lool, we are not listening to the network statues, we might have timeout issues if the user disconnects from the network and we cannot tell it happened
<lool> mandel_: (BTW when I mentioned "trace" I actually meant a level below debug which logging systems often offer; kind of odd qt doesn't offer it, but doesn't matter, using debug is ok I guess)
<mandel_> lool, I would say high impact
<popey> exa_: elementary is based on 12.04 so wont have phablet-tools
<lool> mandel_: Right; I think that maps to the testing we've done where we were turning off wifi entirely
<mandel_> lool, yes, that is one of the reasons I mentioned moving to a diff logging lib and make it as a default in all projects
<mandel_> lool, yes, that is a perfect example
<lool> mandel_: I noticed that download resumed when I just disconnected from current wifi and reconnected, but Jean-Baptiste noticed that it does NOT resume if you disable wifi and reenable
<mandel_> lool, correct, that signal does that for you
<lool> mandel_: So I'll be on leave Friday-Thursday
<lool> mandel_: But I think I've convinced Didier we want to SRU this change
<lool> mandel_: However it needs testing
<lool> mandel_: would someone in your team be able to test a system-image update with these changes?
<mandel_> lool, correct, I have tested it in a nexus galaxy but I'll ping elopio to see if he can do it
<lool> mandel_: Ok, how did you test it?
<lool> mandel_: Hmm I see the PPA didn't pick this up yet
<mike1986> it's weird that after switching off the device it shows battery charging icon, however the device itself is not connected to a cable
<mandel_> lool, I have a download script that downloads the same files as the system-updates, lauched it, turned off wifi, made a cup of tea, had it and reconnected
<mandel_> lool, you have to wait some time to ensure that is not caching the connectiong 120s
<lool> mandel_: I've poked cu2d to take latest bzr and push it to ubuntu-unity/daily-build PPA
<mandel_> lool, is you are withint those 120s it resumes
<lool> mandel_: 2 minutes is interesting; I didn't wait 2 minutes
<Yamagata> anyone having issues with phablet-flash timing out with a nexus 4? tried a few different issues, but i keep running into the "Installation is taking too long" error
<lool> probably Jean-Baptiste didn't either
<lool> mandel_: But what would be good is testing the actual .deb with an actual system-image update
<exa_> spazzymoto: ok thx raring it's ><
<lool> mandel_: you know, just in case something is misbuilt etc.
<mandel_> lool, makes sense
<lool> mandel_: what's a bit painful is that the latest system-image is in the latest image, so you'd want to take an older image, upgrade system-image packages and download-manager packages, then test an upgrade
<lool> mandel_: the way to do this is not as awful as it sounds
<lool> mandel_: phablet-flash ubuntu_system --channel whatever --revision -1 or -2
<fserve> how to get my contacts from my google account to the accounts in ubuntu phone?
<lool> then mount -o remount,rw
<mandel_> lool, yes, I tested it last night and was ok, but I can test it again with the .deb
<lool> then install packages (e.g. apt-get update and apt-get install them)
<lool> then mount -o remount,ro; sync; reboot; upgrade
<lool> (system-image upgrade that is)
<lool> mandel_: how did you test latest system-image?  from an older image?
<lool> mandel_: Cause only the latest one actually takes care of pause/resume
<spazzymoto> fserve: im also looking. cant seem to install syncevolution
<popey> fserve: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DailyDriver
<mandel_> lool, so, I had the code running in the phone (from the branch) and image 99, then I did the test, disconnecting etc..
<popey> see "add google contacts" on that page
<popey> spazzymoto: you too
<fserve> thanks popey and spazzymoto
<popey> note!
<popey> the apt-get isnt needed
<popey> just the two syncevolution commands
<lool> mandel_: but was latest system-image doing the downloads?
<deiu> hmm, is syncevolution limited to 50 contacts?
 * popey updates the page
<popey> no
<popey> deiu: see the page
<mandel_> lool, the one from version 99, I did not update system-image
<popey> "If you have lots (more than 50) contacts then issue the following command multiple times until all your contacts are synced.
<popey> "
<popey> syncevolution --sync one-way-from-server Google_Contacts addressbook
<popey> run that repeatedly and it will pull in 50 each time
<deiu> ah, right
<deiu> thanks!
<popey> np
<mike1986> what is the message icon in the status bar? I don't have any messages
<mike1986> albo have gps icons, but gps is disabled in settings
<popey> mike1986: send yourself an SMS and it will light up
<mhall119> mike1986: when you get an SMS it'll show up there
<mhall119> and turn blue
<mike1986> ok, thanks!
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360554/how-do-i-sync-google-contacts/360556#360556
<popey> boom
<popey> for the google juice
<popey> jcastro would be proud
<mike1986> I guess I won't be able to write a small review today on my blog. shame screencapture doesn't work on maguro
<lool> mandel_: Right; so would be good to; would be easier if you had a more recent image to upgrade to, but we dont right now
<spazzymoto> popey: su -u phablet -i doesnt work for me. su: invaild option -- 'u'
<lool> mandel_: the new system-image changes precisely this handling, which is why it's important
<popey> oops
 * popey edits
<popey> spazzymoto: sudo -u phablet -i
<lool> mandel_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages?field.name_filter=ubuntu-download-manager&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy building
<popey> fixed
<mandel_> lool, that means that the bug where we pause the download and the system image exists is fixed?
<spazzymoto> shot for the help
<lool> mandel_: with latest system-image, pause/resume works
<mandel_> lool, would be nice to sit down and talk about the network issues and race conditions we have between system-image and the download manager
<lool> mandel_: However I got odd behavior if trying to stop wifi while paused, and J-B had problems when turning off wifi during download
<lool> mandel_: Yeah; there are many; did you see J-B's emai?
<tomjrhodes> hey, anyone here had trouble with the phablet-flash installer taking too long to finish error on the nexus 4?
<mandel_> lool, hm.. no, let me check, I might not be in copy
<lool> mandel_: fwding
<Yamagata> tomjrhodes: it's doing that for me, regardless of what i try to pass to phablet-flash
<mandel_> lool, I have written a state machine that shows the diff states of a download (including errors etc) so that we can picture the diff problems better
<tomjrhodes> just trying "phablet-flash ubuntu-system -d mako -b" but taking ages again
<tomjrhodes> so i have a feelign it's not going ot work again
<mandel_> lool, I fear that if you pause the donwload in u-d-m for a looooong period of type, the system-image times out and does not know what to do
<popey> tomjrhodes: define "ages"?
<popey> it takes a good 10 mins or so here
<mandel_> lool, I have a fix for that in my side where system-update can send a predictable object path to check if the download was paused etc..
<tomjrhodes> till it comes up with the "too long error"
<tomjrhodes> about 25-30 mins
<lool> mandel_: sent
<lool> mandel_: so yeah, I think barry and you ought to make this much more solid in coming weeks
<ZeThomas> hey, I want to uninstall the Facebook app, but it gives an error: 'Problem running: pkcon -p remove com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-facebook;(null);all;local:click (Child process exited with code 7)'
<tomjrhodes> after the first attempt the recovery has ubuntu logo
 * barry wakes up
<lool> mandel_: system-image has other state issues when e.g. leaving/entering settings
<jeffk_> hello
<lool> barry: Hey!
<barry> lool: hi!
<barry> what's up?
<mandel_> lool, barry we can have another virtual sprint about it next week :)
<lool> barry: Also fwded an email from J-B with download-manager + system-image testing
<lool> barry: Full of interesting issues  ;-)
<mandel_> barry, we are very important and when we screw up A LOT or people notice :-/
<jeffk_> maybe someone can help me, i have been trying to setup a 3g connection on Ubuntu touch, I do not have a Ubuntu desktop.. is there any other way to manually set it up on the phone?
<lool> mandel_, barry: But I wont be around that much next week; dont count on me
<lool> mandel_: Quite right
<barry> lool: haven't seen that email yet, but i'll keep an eye on it
<mandel_> lool, barry and I can organize, at least we can focus on finding the problems and documenting the issues and then what actions to take
<tomjrhodes> sorry to interrupt :/ the -d mako -b bombed in same way "ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way.
<tomjrhodes> "
<lool> mandel_, barry: Basically updates to system-image or download-manager are immediately at a minimum of "medium" risk on landing team's radar; just because it could brick users' systems
<lool> barry: Just fwded it to you, you weren't Cc:ed
 * barry nods
<jeffk_> is there any way to setup APN settings manually on ubuntu touch?
<lool> tomjrhodes: boot into recovery and retry the phablet-flash with -d
<lool> tomjrhodes: if that doesn't work, sudo adb kill-server first
<barry> lool: indeed, we need lots of testing
<mandel_> barry, lets talk next week and document the interaction between the two daemons, I have very nice ideas on how to make it more robust
<lool> barry: One of the most annoying ones that Pat also pinged recently is the one where system-image suicides when you're on the install&restart screen, and you cant apply the update
<barry> mandel_: sounds great.  i definitely want to talk about the timeout errors i see during dep8 tests too
<tomjrhodes> ok thanks lool
<mandel_> barry, lool is not something we can do on a single day, but my last push will at least fix the issues when we loose the network
<lool> barry, mandel_: But guys, keep in mind, this is awesome technology; consider these are the first image based updates of Ubuntu; it's pretty amazing to have this fast one stop process to update the OS in a single pass
<jeffk_> :/
<barry> lool: \o/
<lool> barry, mandel_: Imagine apt-get update / upgrade, all the dpkg / apt failures we dealt with in the past etc.
<mandel_> barry, ok, we have a plan then, next week unless I'm dragged my someone I'll focus on this with you
<lool> mandel_: Yeah this is definitely for later
<mandel_> lool, I just want it to make it smarter regarding network status etc.. I think I can do A LOT better after looking at how qt was implemented
<lool> mandel_, barry: And now is actually a great time for you guys to polish this, cover the edge cases etc.; then around vUDS we can plan the next grand plans for next cycles
<barry> lool: i guess the other thing to consider is how much we sru and how much we just roll into t.  but we can decide on an bug-by-bug basis
<lool> mandel_: For instance exposing download manager to apps
<mandel_> lool, yes \o/
<lool> barry: the only thing I would SRU is the log issue; I could also make a case for the system-image "install and restart" timeout thing if it's simple and isolated
<lool> barry: but essentially, as little SRUs as possible, stabilizing T as soon as possible
<lool> barry: then providing users wiht a stable T image in a month
<barry> lool: agreed!
<lool> yes, "stable" is what I wrote above
<lool> devel updates over the next weeks (e.g. every week)
<lool> and perhaps a stable update next month
<lool> that would awesome IMO
<lool> first phoen platform with such an aggressive update frequency  :-)
<fserve> mount -o remount,rw / isnt working for me
<lool> well, maybe at least
<fserve> my apt-get update still not working
<lool> fserve: what's the error?
<lool> fserve: with mount
<fserve> nah, i got it working now
<fserve> lool, sorry, thanks
<mike1986> lool: and chance screenshot binary from original maguro system would work? :D
<lool> Ok; I'm out of battery, time to close the laptop
<lool> mike1986: nope
<mandel_> barry, lool I need to change locations, sorry, I'll read the email, make notes, do nice state diagrams on how to improve things and probably list/create bugs in lp
<lool> mandel_: awesome
<lool> barry, mandel_: Thanks folks, enjoy the release too!
<mike1986> lool is the camera in hand the only way for now?
<lool> mike1986: yup
<mike1986> ok, thanks for the confirmation
<realityiswhere> hmmm, those syncevolution instructions don't seem to like passwords with symbol characters
<deiu> Right..so everything works now (from what I could test over the past hour) :)
<deiu> Huge thanks to the team for their epic effort!
 * spazzymoto agrees with deiu
<mike1986> yeah
<mike1986> screenshot works :)
<mike1986> lool I got screenshot working ;)
<gtklocker> Hi, I'm flashing on my mako and for some reason the Waiting for install to finish on device... part takes way too long. Any ideas?
<gtklocker> My phone's got a black screen and nothing's happening basically, are my time expectations wrong?
<jeffk_> BROSSSS
<Yamagata> Finally got ubuntu on my n4, is there a method for importing contacts from my SIM card? I've got the google contacts in thanks to this channel. =)
<jeffk_> anyone use wind mobile on Ubuntu touch?
<fserve> gtklocker: i got the same problem
<deiu> gtklocker, try rebooting into recovery
<fserve> gtklocker: just let the phone in the google screen for 5 minutes when you get the error message
<fserve> and ubuntu will boot
<deiu> then when you select the reboot option it will give you a list of lots of No options with one Yes around position 6 or 7
<deiu> select it then reboot
<tomjrhodes> gtlocker: same here
<Ubuntuuu> Will the desktop mode work??
<gtklocker> fserve: comforting to see that I'm not alone
<deiu> Ubuntuuu, no, that is planned for 14.04
<mike1986> ok got the first screenshot working, however next screenshots are emtpy images, any idea?
<tomjrhodes> ha no, you aren't alone
<Ubuntuuu> :(
<deiu> gtklocker, then use this command to flash: `phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy --no-backup -d mako --debug`
<gtklocker> I wonder how much time it will take to throw an error back at me.
<popey> deiu: 14.10
<tomjrhodes> taking me about 25 mins
<deiu> ~20 mins
<gtklocker> deiu: I'll try that if it doesn't work after the error; I don't know what state my phone will be after the error though
<fishscene> Mir wasn't ready for 13.10 Desktop, but was good enough for mobile, so mobile uses Mir, but there's no desktop mode until Desktop supports Mir
<gtklocker> s/will be/will be in
<deiu> gtklocker, I had the same problem earlier
<fserve> gtklocker: just do what i told :)
<deiu> popey, ah yes, my bad (sorry)
<fserve> i had the same problem too
<gtklocker> fserve: I have to wait anyway, I can't like remove the battery :P
<gtklocker> deiu: ^
<fserve> yeah, we had to
<tomjrhodes> ok, so when i get the error again, get in to recovery with ubuntu logo, select reboot, then yes?
<fserve> yes
<tomjrhodes> cool
<gtklocker> ok got the error, I'm still on a blank screen :(
<tomjrhodes> *waits*
<fserve> and wait on the google boot screen
<fserve> gtklocker: it's ok
<fserve> adb device still show your phone?
<gtklocker> fserve: in recovery
<fserve> poweroff it
<popey> deiu: np ☻
<gtklocker> fserve: oh ok
<Nexus5ftw> When is ubuntu 14.10 released then? I want desktop moode :(
<gtklocker> let's see...
<fserve> gtklocker: then poweron and wait :)
<RobbyF> Nexus5ftw, 6 months
<gtklocker> fserve: I wonder why this issue existed
<gtklocker> it just shouldn't be there
<Nexus5ftw> Cmon? Why so long?
<ILikeFish> I wish this android's stomach would stop spinning
<fserve> yep, seems to be a global issue
<gtklocker> That'd scare off the hell out of new users
<gtklocker> Booted!
<tomjrhodes> ok after disable recovery flash
<tomjrhodes> do i hit yes for the second one too?
<tomjrhodes> to fix root?
<deiu> yes
<tomjrhodes> ok
<tomjrhodes> got greyed out google logo
<mike1986> can I force the screen to stay awake?
<deiu> ok
<tomjrhodes> gtklocker: did you get a black screen for a bit?
<deiu> not flash again
<deiu> now*
<gtklocker> tomjrhodes: yes, just a couple of moments
<popey> mike1986: adb shell stop powerd
<gtklocker> tomjrhodes: I got a black screen for a hell of time in the installation process though
<mike1986> thanks popey
<popey> np
<tomjrhodes> gtklocker: yeah me too, 20 mins or so, then errored
<mike1986> no idea why first screenshot was fine and the rest are blank, really weird
<tomjrhodes> been there 3 times with diff phablet-flash commands :)
<tomjrhodes> not booting for me
<godofgrunts> Anybody getting an issue with the browser freezing and making the screen flicker really fast?
<popey> godofgrunts: not seen that
<popey> godofgrunts: does it only happen in the browser app?
<godofgrunts> I don't know it was the first thing I've done.
<godofgrunts> Trying to reboot now
<popey> which device?
<godofgrunts> Nexus 7 2012
<popey> Hm.
<godofgrunts> Uploading a video to youtube now.
<godofgrunts> rebooting tablet though
 * deiu is out
<deiu> Again, great job everyone! :)
<godofgrunts> ^
<lugiber> Hi! Anyone there?
<godofgrunts> This is kind of intimidating to report a bug...
<lugiber> Just installed Core-Apps. But i can't find the email app on my phone.
<lugiber> Is this a known bug or am i just stupid? :-)
<godofgrunts> popey: It did it again.
<mhall119> lugiber: there's a gmail app, that's all for now
<lugiber> Ah, i see!
<fishscene> godofgrunts: The latest developer images this past week have had that screen flicker issue on my Nexus 7 (2012). It wasn't just browser either, it was any application that froze while I was swiping from right-to-left.
<lugiber> So the email app is the gmail app.
<lugiber> It all makes sense to me!
<lugiber> Thanks a lot!
<mhall119> np
<johnsterdotcom> Anyone know if I have a prayer if I try to install on a Samsung Galaxy S4?
<godofgrunts> fishscene: Is there a bug report already filed?
<fishscene> johnsterdotcom: Check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lugiber> Do you know if there are any working pop/imap clients that i can use?
<lugiber> I really need to be connected to my work mail at all hours.
<fishscene> godofgrunts: I haven't looked for one yet. I haven't had time to buckle-down and do that.
<godofgrunts> johnsterdotcom: It's not listed under the support devices
<godofgrunts> fishscene: Okay, I'll look for one.
<fishscene> Post it here too if you find it. :)
<gtklocker> So I just locked the screen and it won't open again.
<gtklocker> Effectively dead
<m_zet> hi
<m_zet> any chance to install ubuntu on n4 from win 7?
<lugiber> Ok, one final question. I can't seem to be able to save alarms.
<mhall119> m_zet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation
<mhall119> that should work with the windows adb tools
<lugiber> Changing the settings works great. But when i push save everything gets reset.
<mhall119> lugiber: that's a know bug, the fix just missed the release window, but will be in an update soon
<lugiber> Ah, cool.
<m_zet> that;s what I suspected - thank you very much!!
<m_zet> mhall119: thank you again!!
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> have fun with it :)
<fserve> how i can disable screen rotate?
<lugiber> I'll just keep doing the "apt-get upgrade" and hope to see a fix within a few days.
<lugiber> Thanks again for all your help!
<jeffk_> hey can anyone help me get 3g working?
<m_zet> one more question: after installaation of ubuntu are all files like pictures music stored on the card deleted?
<jeffk_> i try 'nmcli con up id "WIND Mobile"' from adb shell but it says "Error: Unknown connection: WIND Mobile."
<jeffk_> after i setup the config
<mhall119> m_zet: the first time you install yes
<m_zet> mhall119: good to know, again thank you very much!! good night!
<mhall119> g'night
<jeffk_> does anyone know how to setup 3g?!
<mhall119> sorry jeffk_, mine "just worked"
<mhall119> didn't have to do anything
<moppy> oh hi, so is this regular ubuntu with a different UI?
<mhall119> moppy: essentially yes
<jeffk_> Ok
<jeffk_> I followed this https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx
<moppy> would i be able to run valve's steam on it?
<mhall119> moppy: no
<mhall119> well, I'll say not yet
<jeffk_> but didnt work
<godofgrunts> moppy: No, steam is a x86 binary
<mhall119> 1) it's a different architecture than Steam runs on (ARM instead of x86), and it's a different display server (Mir instead of X11)
<moppy> ubuntu touch is arm only?
<mhall119> moppy: for now yes
<godofgrunts> moppy: So far I think it is
<mhall119> moppy: "Ubuntu Touch" is a combination of Ubuntu base, Unity 8 and some Android hardware enablement bits
<moppy> hrm so steam under qemu and i'd be lucky to get 1 FPS :-)
<fserve> is it possible to install android apps on ubuntu touch?
<mhall119> Ubuntu base is, of course, capable of running on x86, so is Unity 8, but it doesn't have a desktop mode, the android bits are ARM-specific though
<mhall119> moppy: in theory it wouldn't be much work for Vavle to get Steam running on Ubuntu for ARM
<mhall119> but, none of their games are developed for ARM, and as far as I know their UI isn't optimized for touch
<moppy> to be honest i seem game porting to ARM to be a huge hassle, plus the low speed of arm. I'm sort of expecting to use it on an x86
<mhall119> so it wouldn't be all that great even if it did run right now
<godofgrunts> fishscene: Bug reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1241242
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1241242 in Ubuntu "When using an application and trying to swipe, OS freezes and screen flickers." [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> moppy: ARM isn't all that slow, and besides most games will care more about the GPU and nVidia for one is very focused on high performance GPUs for ARM
<moppy> i'm going to disagree there
<mhall119> fair enough, we'll have to all wait and see what develops :)
<moppy> arms are about the same speed as atoms and wont run a AAA game
<fserve> how i can disable screen rotate?
<moppy> puzzle pirates would work though i guess
<moppy> you'reonly bottlenecked by the CPU once you're at i5 level
<mhall119> moppy: have you seen nVidia's shield device?
<moppy> after that, the gpu is the bottleneck
<RobbyF> it plays AAA games
<moppy> at what frame rate?
<mhall119> looked smooth when I saw it demoed
<RobbyF> +1
<godofgrunts> If you guys want real numbers: http://www.notebookcheck.net/SoC-Shootout-x86-vs-ARM.99496.0.html
<moppy> what title was it btw?
<mhall119> moppy: I think you'll be surprised what a modern ARM chip and good GPU can do
<mhall119> I don't remember the game, I'm not a gamer so I was more interested in teh hardware to be honest
<mhall119> well, interested in the platform anyway
<fserve> how i can install more apps for ubuntu touch on my nexus?
<mhall119> fserve: in the Applications screen is a "More Suggestions" section
<mhall119> you can search and install apps from there
<moppy> i'll tell you why i am asking: as far as i am aware, shield runs android games. if it's running a PC title, it's streaming the graphics from a pc
<godofgrunts> Sad that my Nexus is unusable...
<mhall119> moppy: well I saw it at a conference, someone was walking around with it, so I doubt it was streaming from a PC
<moppy> then it was an android title, or doing it over wifi
<mhall119> not with the wifi available there :)
<gregoryfenton> Help I am stuck at "downloading 'boot.img'..." with the error "FAILED (data transfer failure (Value too large for defined data type))"
<zeebok> is it safe to assume that setting up an APN for a nexus 4 on straighttalk cannot be manually done?
<zeebok> the automatic settings for it do not provide 3G unfortunately
<godofgrunts> gregoryfenton: What device are you using to flash it with?
<gregoryfenton> ubuntu 13.10, flashing a galaxy nexus
<godofgrunts> Do you have enough room in /tmp or wherever it's downloading too?
<gregoryfenton> 2tb hard drive
<godofgrunts> That doesn't mean anything, did you partition /tmp to a seperate directory?
<fserve> i cant find the maps app
<gregoryfenton> no, it is one partition, 1.6TB free
<gregoryfenton> I have run with --debug and it shows successful downloading
<godofgrunts> Can you paste the last few lines here?
<challach_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVCVgSfbELk&feature=youtu.be
<gregoryfenton> godofgrunts, http://pastebin.com/XhgXaZPs is the complete output
<godofgrunts> gregoryfenton: Did you unlock everything correctly? It says it returned a non zero for fastboot
<gregoryfenton> please give me a moment, bashing my head off the wall for forgetting "fastboot oem unlock", retrying :P
<gregoryfenton> godofgrunts, still no joy after unlocking bootloader :(
<fishscene> Ok, so, If I wanted to install "ubuntu-touch 1.0", should I use the "saucy" channel or "stable" or "development"?
<godofgrunts> gregoryfenton: Same error?
<JHOSMAN> Is there any application that overrides WhatsApp?
<jsantos17> hey quick question: what happens if i flash ubuntu but don't flash the recovery image?
<jsantos17> i would like to keep twrp in case i want to restore to Android
<jsantos17> lots of idlers here
<jsantos17> oh well
<RobbyF> you can restore android either way
<godofgrunts> Idlers in IRC?
<godofgrunts> You must be confused
<jsantos17> well, i would like to restore my phone as is from a twrp backup
<jsantos17> anyone tried that after using ubuntu touch?
<Prasad> hello... have a question
<gregoryfenton> godofgrunts, http://pastebin.com/a0g38iJG for the latest errors (I skipped all the downloading info)
<godofgrunts> gregoryfenton: Your fastboot is still not working
<godofgrunts> gregoryfenton: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1227576
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227576 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'fastboot boot /tmp/tmpuX6QeV/partitions/recovery.img' returned non-zero exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<Prasad> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my maguro... at the last step when I run phablet-flash it reaches recovery and waits. Recovery says autodeploy.zip not found!
<Prasad> anyone here ???
<mado> Prasad: hello :)
<mado> i just came in myself and was about to ask the same thing in a polite way :)
<fishscene> A few are alive. :)
<mado> hello @ fishscene :)
<mado> say fishscene ... can you maybe tell me ... the two phones "Ubuntu Touch" is running on right now ...
<fishscene> Greetings.     also, Prasad, I didn't respond because I didn't have an answer for you. Although I've seen that message many times, it hasn't interrupted or interfered with imaging on my Nexus 7 (2012)
<mado> are these the I9250 and E960 models?
<fishscene> LG Nexus 4 and Samnsung Galaxy Nexus ( https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE&usp=sharing#gid=0 )
<Prasad> hi mado
<challach_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Prasad> fishscene:  is it perhaps the script is trying to save the flash files at an invalid location?
<Prasad> possibly since the 4.3 / 4.3.1 update ?
<mado> thanks for that fishscene and challach_
<challach_> welcome
<mado> you see ... i don't have a modern mobile phone yet ... still using a rather old and classic one ;) ...
<Skiroid> Hi. I'm up to the bit "INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes." can anyone tell me how long this usually takes?
<fishscene> Prasad: Are you using Ubuntu in a virtual machine?
<mado> for some time now i'm thinking and trying to decide what phone i should get myself ... or if i should wait until next year to get a proper ubuntu phone
<Prasad> no, UEFI install
<mado> i also sent Canonical an email ... asking them some questions ... but i didn't get any reply at all
<Prasad> the files in phablet-flash are confusing, fishscene
<fishscene> mado: 14.04 is slated as the "full" release of Ubuntu-touch. Until then, it's really only useful for developers and carriers.
<mado> also: it's a pity the millions they would have received weren't enough for them to start the "Edge"
<Prasad> how could I know which one ultimately gets renamed to autodeploy.zip ?
<mado> well fishscene ... if i knew how i'd love to develop things as well ... i'd even love to learn it / am willing to learn stuff ...
<fishscene> Prasad: Yea. I built a script to handle most of the tedious tasks of deploying to my Nexus 7, but I haven't had any issues with the autodeploy.zip error message, even though I see that all the time when I image.
<mado> but willingness doesn't count enough
<mado> soooo ... would YOU suggest i should wait until April / May to get a proper device fishscene ?
<fishscene> mado: I'm only aware of community-backed app's. I dunno about helping to contribute to ubuntu-touch itself.
<mado> well ... i'd help out with both things if i knew how :)
<fishscene> mado: That would be my suggestion unless you want to deal with bugs/glitches/crashes.
<mado> i don't mind that fishscene ... will be like some other operating systems we know of ;)
<Prasad> ok so as far as the official install procedure goes ( that I'm following to the letter)
<Prasad> how should I proceed ?
<fishscene> mado: lol. Anyway, here's a pointer to app-development for ubuntu-touch: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/app-ecosystem
<mado> well ... i hope i wasn't offensive by saying that fishscene :)
<mado> and thanks for that link as well
<Prasad> ah, nvm :P
<Prasad> it worked having tried from another port... weird
<fishscene> lol. Well hey, one less problem!
<mado> it's a shame i don't see "A1" on the list of carriers there yet
<Prasad> funny that adb was working perfectly... just not when phablet-flash tried to use it
<fishscene> mado: You weren't offensive at all. :)   I can't code, I can only write basic (and sloppy-looking) scripts, but I'm learning as I go. Right now, the only way I can contribute is to help point others somewhere. So here I am :)
<mado> fishscene: ... nice ... you can do more than i can do then :)
<fishscene> We all start somewhere.
<mado> so far the only "contribution" i made was by phoning some mobile phone network providers ... and told them to get their hands on ubuntu phones :D
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-18
<Prasad> so can the end users start to expect Ubuntu custom ROMs eventually? ;)
<fishscene> Not bad. Not bad at all. I spoke with some guy at a cartoys store (cartoys.com) who hadn't heard of ubuntu at all. I filled him in.
<fishscene> custom ROM's?
<mado> nice fishscene :)
<Prasad> like android custom roms... cm/aokp/pa(aospa)
<BOOSE> this ubuntu release does not work for Verizon Galaxy Nexus?
<Prasad> thanks guys... I'm off
<fishscene> I found the screen flashing problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1238695
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238695 in mir (Ubuntu) "unity8 display flickers and stops responding on Nexus 7 (grouper)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mado> fishscene: and others ... do you happen to know if one will need an anti-virus software on the mobile device then too?
<mado> after all ... one thing that kept me a bit away from modern phones is that i heard you can get viruses on them now too
<mado> and i'm talking about Android, iOS, Windows, etc phones here
<iruletheworld> not really many virues as long as you stay away from applications that are installed from anywhere other than the play store
<moppy> android has a bit of malware, sure
<iruletheworld> and if you are really worried, there are antiviruses that you can install
<moppy> even the play store has malware apps, they aren't that strong abotu curating it, but they do remove stuff once it's reported
<iruletheworld> thats probably true, ive never run into it,
<moppy> i dont know why iOS has no malware problem. i know windows doesnt becyase no-one has windows phone
<fishscene> Apple is a lot stricter with their appstore.
<iruletheworld> ios has no problems because apple has a much better control of the os
<moppy> iruletheworld: there's a lot of people who repack a popular app, change the name, and push it to the store with added payload.
<iruletheworld> well TIL///
<fishscene> o/
<moppy> o7
<iruletheworld> I have a sprint galxy nexus, hopefully it isnt too long before touch gets ported
<mado> well like i said ... i don't have a modern phone yet ... maybe i will really wait until April / May 2014
<iruletheworld> do you have in mind?
<BOOSE> can someone confirm that Ubuntu will not run on Verizon branded Galaxy Nexus?
<BOOSE> or rather, the phone won't work
<iruletheworld> ... I wish i could. Ive got sprint
<challach_> i read they have a bootloader lock or something
<iruletheworld> The galaxy nexus?
<mado> another question if i may ... does anyone of you know whom of Canonical to contact regarding additional questions about the phone?
<challach_> the verizon branded
<fishscene> mado: No idea. But you are welcome to ask here - maybe someone is still awake and can answer. (It's pretty late for many of the developers though)
<iruletheworld> http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/05/how-to-unlock-the-galaxy-nexus-bootloader/
<mado> hmmm ... do you know where those folks work?
<iruletheworld> nope! unlocked bootloader
<mado> somewhere in the UK?
<fishscene> mado: I have no idea really. I just know that around noon (GMT −8), there was a lot of activity in here.
<RAOF> mado: What sort of questions.
<BOOSE> yes, I've already unlocked my bootloader
<BOOSE> but I've read on some blogs that it only supports GSM phones, and Verizon is CDMA so....
<mado> well RAOF ... i'd have to check with my family on that too ... they have a few questions but they're not here right now ... ... ... one i thought of is ... Will there be a phone that allows you to use two sim cards simultanously?
<mado> that would be great!
<fishscene> mado: The phone's hardware would have to support 2 sim cards. That might be more of a carrier question.
<RAOF> mado: We're not building phones (unless we decide to try another Ubuntu Edge campagin, or something); if you can find a dual-sim Android phone I don't think it would be any more hard to port Ubuntu Touch to it than any other phone.
<fishscene> Canonical is making the OS, it's up to the manufacturers and carriers to bring the hardware to market.
<iruletheworld> I think that right now the GSM phones are officially supported but people are working on porting it over to cdma
<mado> i see ... well i know of a few dual-sim android phones ... i just haven't really found a phone yet where both cards really work simulatanously
<iruletheworld> they already have a version that runs, but its wifi only
<kureno> anyone know if anyone is working on porting for non nexus devices?
<fishscene> kureno: Check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<iruletheworld> Also, check the xda-developers fourm for your phone
<iruletheworld> lots of helpful devs over there
<mado> and talking about the edge RAOF ... weren't the roughly 12 millions enough to star the production of a few phones? ...
<mado> plus why end the campaign so soon? ... if it would have run till let's say christmas or so ... the money would surely have come
<mado> also ... did Canonical try and contact mobile phone providers of various countries? ... i'm sure they would have loved it to have such a great phone like the Edge in their store/s
<kureno> iruletheworld, yea I checked the forum and asked some people that made a port of the dev preview but non have replied.
<kureno> I'm using 7100 (note2) btw if anyone here have gotten it to work.
<iruletheworld> Just give it time. It is only the first day its out
<iruletheworld> =)
<fishscene> Well folks, I have to head out. Enjoy your day/evening!
<kureno> iruletheworld, Problem is when I want something I want it bad, like really bad. XD
<csmart> hmm.. bluetooth still not usable? :-(
<iruletheworld> haha well.... lets think... how bad do you want it?
<RAOF> mado: Manufacturing doesn't work like that; if it costs $32M to build 30,000 phones, it *doesn't* cost $12M to build 10,000 phones.
<mado> i see RAOF ...
<csmart> mado: they aren't stupid, of course Canonical looked into every possible option to get the Edge to market..
<mado> you see i thought if the production started in smaller numbers at first and Canonical would give it to regular people and some mobile phone network providers (which they then put in their store to advertise)
<RAOF> It probably costs more than $12M to produce *one* phone
<mado> Canonical would make money quickly again :) ... especially when people hear it's cheaper than an iphone but has better specs
<RAOF> But I'm not in any way familiar with the details ofo the Edge campaign.
<mado> i still hope of course something like the Edge will be possible in the future ...
<RAOF> It'd be pretty awesome.
<mado> and when that phone comes with a dual-sim-feature i'd love it even more :)
<mado> note: it'd be important to use both cards simulatanously
<kureno> iruletheworld, bad enough to go from never touched android development to read the shit out of it until my head almost exploded so now I have a darn headache
<iruletheworld> kuerno, lol i go through stages like that. then i realize that its alot of work what these guys do and im in way over my head.
<mado> RAOF: it's great Canonical would have gotten 12 millions ... it's a shame though it wasn't more ... if they started it again ... i'd ask them for a training and i'd drive around the whole country and showed the thing to every company i come across
<Lnxmad> Hello!!
<mado> i'd even stop by at parliaments :D
<mado> politicians should be rich, right? :D
<thecrucible> hi guys
<mado> one more thing what i don't really understand though is ... why does a phone need to look "pretty" or something? ...
<mado> it's just a tool
<thecrucible> how long does it take after autodeploy.zip for the phone to boot into ubuntu
<thecrucible> I have manually flashed recovery, boot and system files for my N4
<thecrucible> pushed the zip to sdcard as autodeploy
<thecrucible> but now stuck at google logo
<mado> and one more thing i'd love to see RAOF ... it's optional though ... being able to use a pen on the phone :)
<kureno> iruletheworld, yea get the same feeling, I read page after page of text and code and I'm like "processing please wait.... Brain.exe   is not responding
<mado> thecrucible: ? ... is this you WR?
<thecrucible> nope
<thecrucible> not wr
<thecrucible> GJ
<iruletheworld> kereno, sudo shutdown - r now lol
<thecrucible> :D
<benkaiser> Did ubuntu touch 13.10 release with wifi hotspot support? So i can share my 3g connection over wifi? This is the most critical android feature for me as my phone is my only source of internet for my other devices
<mado> ok ... thought you were the guy from the band ii met some time ago ... who by the way will come to "my" town tomorow
<mado> my bad then thecrucible
<thecrucible> no prob, mado
<kureno> iruletheworld, sudo pkill -u kureno
<kureno> then let cool down before reboot :p
<mado> one more general question for all of you ... you have seen what i'd like in a phone ... i wonder ... can you make any suggestions to me as to what i should get?
<mado> kureno: putting it in the fridge? (just kidding)
<iruletheworld> note III
<kureno> ^
<kureno> got a note II with most note III feature's and love  it :p Though I want ubuntu touch dual booted xD
<iruletheworld> if you dont mind the large screen size that is. Thats what im going to get when my gnex dies.
<iruletheworld> do you think the watch is worth the extra money?
<kureno> the screen since grow's on you :p
<kureno> nah
<mado> sooo you would suggest a Note II or Note III then kureno ?
<benkaiser> Wait out for the nexus 5. Not long now till its released
<kureno> maybe if you sit on meetings and don't want to throw up your phone or just subtly check sms in school
<mado> benkaiser: do you mean me?
<benkaiser> Yehp mado
<benkaiser> Ubuntu touch will support it i am pretty sure...
<mado> how so?
<kureno> mado well I have not tried the Note 3 but if I didn't have another year of contract on my phone I would def go for the N3.
<iruletheworld> kureno, thats what your google glass is for! so you dont have to pull out your phone
<mado> i see kureno
<benkaiser> They supported the GNex, the nexus4 and the nexus5 is next in line before they ship an ubuntu phone next year
<mado> why did you two suggest those two phones?
<mado> according to some website i just found benkaiser ... nexus 5 only has 2 gb of ram ... doesn't sound much but what do i know? :)
<kureno> I would never buy a LG product, not even with the nexus brand on it :p
<mhall119> I don't think there are plans to officially support the Nexus 5
<benkaiser> Nexus5 is gonna be a beast (like the note 3 is) but it wont run touchwiz (touchwiz is horrible). Note3 has 2gb of ram doesn't it?
<mado> oh yah ... one more thing for Canonical ...
<benkaiser> Thanks for clearing that up mhall119
<mado> i'd love to see a battery in your phone that can easily be replaced with another one :)
<benkaiser> True. I had a note 1 and that was the best thing about it.
<mado> i found it hilarious and stupid that you can't replace your battery in some new phones now
<kureno> Note 3 have 3 gigs of ram
<mhall119> mado: we won't be making our own phones any time soon, so we'll be working with an OEM to get Ubuntu on their devices
<kureno> and the 4.3 touchwiz is actually a lot better.
<benkaiser> Okay, fair enough. But ram doesnt matter too much for a mobile os. I dont think i have ever hit 3gb used on my android.
<mado> well ... like i said before ... i'd ride around in the country and tell every company i come across about the Ubuntu phone ... am sure i can find backers so it will be built *laughing*
<kureno> the more apps you multitask between the more ram you want
<benkaiser> kureno, touchwiz just looks abysmal compared to stock
<kureno> but touchwiz have a ton of feature's compared to stock's plain features :p
<mado> benkaiser: i was just saying that because i think of computers ... they're not that good when they only have 2gb of ram
<benkaiser> But you would have to be multitasking between like 5 high-end games to use 3gb
<ricmm> not really
<mado> but like i said ... what do i know? ... looks like you can't replace your battery in the nexus 5 benkaiser
<benkaiser> mado: until you are running a full desktop and doing the exact same things as your desktop on your phone, dont compare the ram.
<mado> aaand mhall119 are you working for Canonical?
<mhall119> yes
<ricmm> even applications can take such reaources with the current toolkits and ever improving graphics
<mado> oh nice ... there's one! ... i found one ... quick! :D
<mado> mhall119 naaah ... seriously now ... i'm glad you are here ...
<benkaiser> Yeh reolaceable battery lack sucks. But if your really worried, you could buy like 2 nexus 4's (and maybe nexus 5s) for the price of 1 note 3
 * mhall119 is always here :)
<ricmm> however on a mobile environment the application model is a lot different than on desktop
<benkaiser> Or get an external charge pack
<ricmm> so you cn do tighter resource control
<ricmm> and be ble to multitask many apps
<mado> and i don't want to sound rude or something but ... do you have any idea why i didn't receive any email back from you (Canonical) ?
<kureno> also just check the feature's the note 3 have: Floating windows, multi windows, and you can even run 2 instances of the same app at once: (watch two youtube clipps at once for example or even 3 I don't tested that though)
<mhall119> mado: who did you email and what did you email about?
<mado> well ... my dad and i sent a email ... topic was "Edge" for instance
<benkaiser> kureno: yes, but wouldn't you run a custom rom anyway? Or are you not into that?
<mhall119> mado: unless you sent it to me, that's not enough for me to go on
<benkaiser> Hey mhall119, dont suppose you know if ubuntu touch has wifi AP (a.k.a mobile hotspot)?
<mado> also ... i tried contacting your main office and asked if you were hiring ... i'm looking for a job ... preferably one iin which i can learn some more stuff ... ... preferably in the field of office-work or programming / design
<mhall119> benkaiser: I'm going to say "in theory, yes", but we don't provide any kind of GUI or simple way of doing it
<mhall119> I mean, it's the same Ubuntu under the hood, so I'm sure you can do it if you know the commands
<mhall119> mado: most of us don't work in any office, let alone "the" office
<mhall119> mado: your best starting point is http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<mhall119> there you can find a list of current openings and apply for them
<benkaiser> mhall119 does that mean there is room for a third-party to make the gui?
<Eragogz> Hi
<mado> thanks mhall119 :)
<mhall119> I'd also *strongly* encourage you to become involved in the Ubuntu community, not only will it show hiring managers what you can do, but it also lets you meet those hiring managers ahead of time
<kureno> benkaiser, I run all kind of rom's. Test new once all the time but modified stock touchwiz have a lot better battery life than any AOSP/AOKP/CM rom's
<ricmm> benkaiser any contribution is most welcome
<kureno> also no touchwiz = why get a note in the first place?
<mhall119> benkaiser: for a 3rd party to do that is going to require some extra security access that normal apps won't get, so I'd suggest that if you're interested in building such a thing you work with the phablet and security teams on it
<mhall119> phablet team uses this channel, security is in #ubuntu-hardened
<benkaiser> kureno yeh so get a nexus because custom rom batteries last the same as stock on them? I think it's something to do with samsung not releasing their kernel source code
<kureno> yea and the touchwiz also drains minimal battery since it's optimized for the samsung hardware but samsung doesn't release documentation's of the mali drivers I think
<kureno> they do release documentations of kernel's I think
<benkaiser> mhall119: thanks for the advice. Sounds like too big a job. Is wifi AP in the pipeline? I would consider it a core feature of both android and iOS
<mhall119> benkaiser: it's probably in the "nice to have" pile currently, there's still a lot of higher priority ones
<lucenut> OK, I am stumped. Trying to install Flash Player on touch.
<RAOF> lucenut: You can't.
<lucenut> Huh?
<benkaiser> Okay kureno, so you go with samsung because you can handle touchwiz and i go with the nexus range now because i love always running a custom rom
<lucenut> The browser won't do flash?
<RAOF> lucenut: Correct.
<lucenut> That's amazingly bad.
<RAOF> lucenut: This would be more of a problem if you *could* install flash for the Android, iOS, and WP8 browsers.
<benkaiser> mhall119 is this pile listed somewhere? Or are those sorts of things going to be decided at the next vUDS?
<lucenut> My droid will play flash videos.
<mhall119> benkaiser: in the backs of people's minds right now, but yes they will be discussed and planned next vUDS
<lucenut> Is there some other way to use youtube without a "flash player"?
<mhall119> html5 video?
<RAOF> lucenut: Yes; the mobile site.
<RAOF> And html5 video, of course.
<benkaiser> Okay mhall119, i might drop into the next vUDS then and see if i can drop some comment in the irc channel when the time is right
<mhall119> benkaiser: you join the video hangout too if it's something you're really interested in and want to talk about it live
<lucenut> OK, on the touch I type "https://m.youtube.com" and it bounces me to www.youtube.com
<lucenut> Actually www.youtube.com/?app=desktop
 * mhall119 is watching the last ubuntuonair video on youtube on my N4 right now
<challach_> http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/10/17/breaking-nexus-5-partially-visible-in-the-play-store-ahead-of-release/
<benkaiser> mhall119, i wont be old enough (I'm 17 and g+ hangouts doesn't let me join live hangouts till I'm 18 in May)
<mhall119> oh, darn, hate that restriction
<kureno> lol you can't use hangout's until you are 18?
<mhall119> yeah, it's a google restriction
<benkaiser> Yeh and it sucks.
<kureno> falsify your age?
<benkaiser> kureno, i could... But i feel really awkward about creating another google account just for six months so i can lie about my age
<mado> i don't know what that is ... but play along the rules ...
<mado> and you'll see ... obedience will pay off
<kureno> kinda feel's like those silly  age blocking on game website's where you have to state your age before you can visit the main site
<kureno> I'm 22 And I never use my real age when filling those xD
<godofgrunts> mado: "Obedience will pay off" Lol
<mado> that is silly sometimes, yes kureno
<mado> i find it odd that it sometimes affects websites that allow you to download patches for regular normal games :)
<kureno> I just press the "year of birth" and scroll down to last option :p
<kureno> facebook think's I'm 106 years or something like that XD
<mado> kureno: ooooh so it's YOU who does that *laughing a bit*
<benkaiser> Ahaha that is hilarious kureno
<mado> what would you do if you were actually older?
<mado> :D
<mado> godofgrunts: it does ... no need to laugh there
<kureno> yea I tried to set my birth back in 1800 but facebook didn't have that option :/
<godofgrunts> mado:  I mean, I don't know how old you are, but in my 23 years experience, that is not true
<mado> : )
<benkaiser> mado: i think if you are that old, you probably didn't get there by wanting to use Facebook
<mado> : )
<benkaiser> Hey mhall119, has canonical ever employed any programmers under the age of 18?
<kureno> Waiting for stuff isn't my thing :p Life is short and you never know when you die from an accident.
<mado> benkaiser: ... they should give both of us a job :D
<mado> wasn't meant cheeky or rude ... just thinking that it'd be nice ... plus ... in my case ... they don't really need to pay me very much
<mado> because i don't know that much yet for instance
<mado> but i'm willing to learn
<mado> unfortunately some companies think that doesn't count any more (not saying Canonical thinks that way but other companies where i applied)
<mhall119> benkaiser: yes
<benkaiser> I already have a fair bit of experience mado, been a programmee for the last two years, about to graduate a bachelor of technology and been working on different linux distros as my main desktop for the past year. Plus Canonical is in the UK and my girlfriend is going to the UK for nine months next year... They fit together quite well...
<benkaiser> Thanks mhall119
<mado> benkaiser: i see :)
<mado> well i'd love to study as well but i don't have any money for that : (
<lucenut> OK, if I go to a website that has an embedded youtube video, it plays nicely.
<lucenut> But I can't go to m.youtube.com
<mhall119> mado: benkaiser: remember that just about everything we do is open and we work with people in the community all the time. there's plenty of opportunity to learn whatever you want at not cost other than time
<kureno> anyone else thing it's weird that even stock android use more ram than some linux distros?
<Kirkkaf13> Has anyone tried Ubuntu Touch on any other device than Nexus 4?
<lucenut> I have it on Nexus 10
<mado> mhall119 : )
<lucenut> But I can't get the youtube site to work.
<Kirkkaf13> I have an galaxy S3 I would like to try.
<paulo__> hello
<mado> still ... reading some of the things you or other companies write in their requirements-list ... sometimes this sounds like you want people that are as young as just hopped out of the egg with the knowledge of a 30 or 40 year old
<benkaiser> I put it on my galaxy note 1. It was pretty laggy at the time (Early days)
<paulo__> is there anyone here who can walk me through setting my apn
<Kirkkaf13> I understand it may have some issues due to being an early release but I would like to develope an app and would only use it for a test device.
<mhall119> mado: in my experience, age doesn't matter nearly as much as ambition when it comes to acquiring knowledge
<benkaiser> mhall119, thanks, i might consider jumping in to ubuntu touch development and getting the wifi ap stuff working  in my summer holidays (december-march)
<mhall119> the guy we hired who was under 18 was about half my age, and easily knew twice as much as I did
<paulo__> i have been screwing around for hours trying to put in my apn, with terminal
<mado> mhall119 thank you for saying that
<kureno> anyone seen any video of the stable 13.10 touch running?
<mado> sounds encouraging too
<paulo__> anyone know how to do the apn settings
<benkaiser> Kirkkaf13 then you should be set to test on any device that has a build for it (check the porting lists)
<mhall119> mado: always happy to encourage :)
<Kirkkaf13> benkaiser Where can I locate the porting lists?
<mado> it's a pity you don't have open positions for people who want to learn from people already working for the company
<benkaiser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices here you go Kirkkaf13
<mado> apprentice-positions or what they're called
<Kirkkaf13> Thank you.
<paulo__> i have it running, just can't connect to my network
<mhall119> mado: we call it community :)
<mado> : )
<mhall119> mado: it's not a paid position, but you get to learn from people doing it, at your own time and your own pace
<benkaiser> mhall119 good call :)
<paulo__> no one here has an idea about how to set the apn settings
<mhall119> mado: I was involved in the community for years before I was hired by Canonical
<benkaiser> paulo__ sorry i dont have a clue
<kureno> paulo__, what device are you using?
<mhall119> not only will it help you learn, but you'll meet people and make friends that will extend beyond the software
<paulo__> galaxy nexus
<mado> yes ... and true ... may i ask what were doing for a living before you got hired by them?
<mhall119> mado: I did internal website development for a variety of comapnies
<mado> and what community did you attend? ... your own countries c. or some other one?
<benkaiser> mhall119 sounds just like what I do atm
<mado> mhall119 i see
<mhall119> mado: my LoCo team got me started, but then I joined the rest of the Ubuntu community with a focus on community-driven web development
<mhall119> I worked on loco.ubuntu.com and summit.ubuntu.com heavily
<mhall119> and ran some local events for the Ubuntu Florida team
<kureno> paulo__,  go to network/wifi and scroll all the way down until "unlock sim"
<benkaiser> Anyway i must be off. Got study to do. Catch
<mhall119> by benonsoftware
<mhall119> gah, tab-complete-fail
<lucenut> Can someone explain to me how to use youtube on touch?
<mhall119> lucenut: you can't just go to youtube.com?
<lucenut> I have a youtube vid embedded in a website plays nice.
<mado> mhall119 ... interesting ... ... the only thing i can think of that i can help you with at the moment is translating stuff from English to German or German to English (as i can speak both languages) ... ... but i'm sure so can benkaiser :) ... ... his name at least sounds German to me but i can be wrong ;) ... the other thing i sort of can help out is with presenting you how my family and...
<mado> ...friends and other people react to ubuntu (you must know here ... my parents can't use the computer very much)
<lucenut> Nope. It says I don't have flash player installed when I go to youtube.com
<paulo__> dont see anything there about unlock sim
<mhall119> lucenut: seems to work for some videos, not for others
<mhall119> youtube.com/ubuntuonair videos seem to work
<kureno> paulo__, do you normaly have pin code?
<kureno> when you are on android do you have to enter the pin every time you boot?
<paulo__> no, i spent about two hours with someone walking me through the terminal commands to modify the gprs file
<paulo__> at the end, it won't let me save
<paulo__> using nano
<kureno> paulo__, http://fcns.eu/2013/07/26/ubuntu-touch-unlock-change-reset-pin/
<paulo__> can i manually drill down into the os system with
<kureno> this was all I could find
<athairus> just flashed tonight's build onto my galaxy nexus, and got this in my dmesg: [  228.307556] init: ofono main process (2476) terminated with status 1
<paulo__> what is the pin for
<kureno> pincode on your sim card if you have one
<athairus> the screen's black, what did I do wrong? Is there some special order I'm supposed to flash these things in?
<paulo__> I don't have a pin
<paulo__> I am in nano right now and try9ing to save the modified gprs file
<paulo__> it won't let me save
<paulo__> it is giving me options for dos format
<paulo__> mac format
<paulo__> append
<paulo__> prepend
<paulo__> back up file
<mado> maybe you need more priviledges paulo__ ?
<paulo__> I sudo to read write
<paulo__> can i get to this file through the computer
<kureno> hmm *continue
<paulo__> vs. a terminal command
<lucenut> Some youtube videos on the full site just play the audio for me.
<kureno> I google some more
<athairus> if I flash my galaxy nexus with phablet-flash, will my SD card get wiped?
<kureno> paulo__, if you go to wifi/network and scroll down and enter "cellular settings" what options do you get?
<paulo__> there is an option for manual, but you can't select it
<kureno> is there no other options?
<paulo__> before i did it in terminal and i got some pretty detailed instruction on how
<paulo__> everything went fine and I was able to edit the gprs file, using nano in terminal.  at the end though, it won't let me save it
<paulo__> there is auto and manual
<paulo__> auto is checked
<kureno> hmm
<paulo__> manual is greyed out
<godofgrunts> Anyone know the sudo password?
<godofgrunts> nvm
<godofgrunts> It's phablet
<godofgrunts> in case anyone cares
<kureno> paulo__, is your phone CDMA or GSM?
<paulo__> gsm
<kureno> paulo__, https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx
<kureno> that guide should help you get working 3G with data
<paulo__> hpsa is supposed to be working
<mado> ok ... i'm sorry but i have to leave now ... it was nice seeing all of you people :)
<mado> thanks mhall119 for some input
<paulo__> I don't need to trick it, i am using straight talk, I just need to input my apm
<paulo__> apn
<advx> Hi Good Morning All
<mado> GOD loves you all
<pauloch8> can I have dual boot with android and ubuntu-touch?
<Bio615> depending on the device, its unofficial but yes
<pauloch8> does exist a tutorial to dual boot?
<Guest48825> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1232350
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232350 in telephony-service "No vibrates" [Undecided,New]
<paulo__> ok, so no one knows how to manually set the apn?
<godofgrunts> Anybody tried to ssh into their Touch yet?
<godofgrunts> I keep getting "port 22: Connection refused"
<Bio615> i haven't gotten it installed yet
<Bio615> but when I do I'll try
<Guest48825> mhall119: How to screenshot? xD
<godofgrunts> FYI
<godofgrunts> I had to run sudo start ssh
<godofgrunts> before it would let me connect
<godofgrunts> even though ps says that phablet is running it
<Guest48825> godofgrunts: sudo su
<dgonyeo> how does one connect to a protected wifi network? I select the network but it doesn't prompt me for the credentials and it's no longer selected when I navigate away from and back to the setting
<Guest48825> password: phablet
<godofgrunts> Guest48825: Yeah I got that a long time ago
<godofgrunts> Guest48825: but thanks
<Guest48825> New Bug in Google+ App
<Guest48825> https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1241299
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1241299 in webbrowser-app "Google+ Browser not compatible" [Undecided,New]
<godofgrunts> Ooh, firefox is in apt for arm
<godofgrunts> neat
<RobbyF> Guest48825, I know if you hit the back button it will go to the google + page
<RobbyF> make sure your visting the mobile site too
<rbelem> hi all
<rbelem> is there any effort to port open source n9 applications to ubuntu?
<rbelem> i was thinking about http://openwhatsapp.org/develop/
<rbelem> and https://qt.gitorious.org/qt-labs/meespot/source/9d276ba1847134152f365c3402ec081b228d5b67:
<benffff> am i wrong or can i simply flash ubuntu phone images the exact same way i can flash android roms? where can I download the .img files? sorry for stupid question
<Bio615> I'm unsure, I've seen somewhere you can flash the preinstalled images through a custom recovery
<advx> bye 4 now
<advx> exit
<rbelem> benffff, yup
<Bio615> I'm getting ready to try it now, if you want to wait and see if I blow my phone up
<Bio615> (after a nandroid ofc) :3
<rbelem> benffff, the installing link has the instructions
<rbelem> benffff, in the bottom
<Guest48825> RobbyF:  If settled, opening the application again, let those notes to take them into account.
<benffff> im afraid im on windows
<benffff> so i cant use the repository
<dgonyeo> my wifi network requires a username and a password, how might one use nmcli to connect to this?
 * rbelem assumes noone started working on openwhatsapp and meespot
<Guest48825> rbelem: WhatsApp for UbuntuTOuch? :D
<rbelem> Guest48825, maybe
<rbelem> Guest48825, I will try to get it working now if anybody already got it working
<Guest48825> rbelem:  In the afternoon was reviewing a project, but did not see very advanced.
<Guest48825> rbelem:  If desired, pass the application and I try jhosman@ubuntu.com
<benffff> is there simply a .img file i can copy to my phone and flash from my custom recovery?
<rbelem> Guest48825, http://openwhatsapp.org/develop/
<rbelem> Guest48825, i will try to get it running here
<rbelem> benffff, yes
<Guest48825> rbelem:  how to install?
<rbelem> benffff, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<benffff> im sure im being very slow.. but i cant find the link on that page
<Guest48825> I'm a nexus 4
<rbelem> benffff, hum...
<rbelem> benffff, one sec
<benffff> sorry its here right http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<rbelem> Guest48825, i will built it and then try to run on my nexus 4
<rbelem> benffff, no worries
<Guest48825> rbelem:  Please let me know!
<thecrucible> hey guys i have been trying to manually flash ubuntu touch on my N4 but no luck
<rbelem> Guest48825, oki
<thecrucible> I have been getting the message
<thecrucible> E: Can't open /cache /recovery/ubuntu_command Can't find autodeploy.zip
<RobbyF> mhall119, what dictates the infographic on the login/lock screen?
<RobbyF> most of the time it does photos, but I've seen sms, and phone calls
<omac> I just read ubuntu-touch supports gsm. in Canada fido has gsm/ edge, but it's costly and there are no unlimited mobile data offerings for it.   I hope there are plans in the works for wsa1/ lte in Ubuntu touch otherwise there is no ability to use lg nexus 4 in Canada with Ubuntu touch.
<rbelem> thecrucible, are you following the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install ?
<RobbyF> omac, I use nexus 4 ubuntu touch in Canada
<thecrucible> rbelem, yep
<rbelem> omac, no lte for ubuntu touch for now
<omac> what's your provider?
<RobbyF> Rogers/Fido
<RobbyF> There the same provider
<thecrucible> rbelem, even flashed back to stock and back again
<rbelem> omac, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<spindley> are you guys flashing devel channel, or just stable?
<spindley> (just curious)
<RobbyF> I did devel
<rbelem> thecrucible, :-/
<spindley> RobbyF: daily OTA updates that way?
<bray90820> What is the most current version of ubuntu touch for the Tmobile Galaxy S3
<spindley> stable i'd assume would be an update every couple weeks or so
<omac> Robby what plan are you on with fido/rogers?
<rbelem> thecrucible, try with --debug
<rbelem> thecrucible, what ubuntu release are you running?
<RobbyF> spindley, they din't seem daily, just frequently.
<thecrucible> none...I used the manual flashing instructions via Fastboot and ADB
<thecrucible> rbelem, bottom of the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<rbelem> thecrucible, and on the desktop?
<spindley> any of you guys use multiple email accounts in gmail? seems like adding another account does nothing
<ragazzid> hey guys
<bray90820> Is the nexus 7 version stable enough for daily use
<thecrucible> rbelem, Mac OSX
<spindley> not sure if that's a browser issue though ..
<rbelem> thecrucible, hum...
<ragazzid> i'm currenlty using Ubuntu 13.10 - armhf (20131017) no Nexus 4 (mako)
<ragazzid> am I the only one facing issues with the mobile network?
<thecrucible> rbelem, not using the phablet method
<RobbyF> omac, I'm on a special plan I work for Rogers
<thecrucible> rbelem, I dont have Ubuntu desktop
<ragazzid> it was working properly... i decided to disable for a while.. now when I try to enable it again it simple doesn't work :(
<bray90820> Is the nexus 7 version stable enough for a daily driver
<godofgrunts> no
<godofgrunts> It crashes on everything
<godofgrunts> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1241242
<ragazzid> lol
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1241242 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Touch: When using an application and trying to swipe, OS freezes and screen flickers." [Undecided,New]
<iruletheworld> haha thats quite a bug
<godofgrunts> Yeah
<bray90820> So if you have anything but a nexus 4 would you recommend waiting
<rbelem> thecrucible, i can't help much for now :-/ maybe tomorrow you have better luck with the ubuntu touch developers
<godofgrunts> On the wiki they say that the Nexus 7 has driver issues due to the hardware
<thecrucible> np thanks rbelem
<thecrucible> appreciate the effort
<rbelem> thecrucible, one more thing... try to update the adb and fastboot
<Nick__> So, me here, with no experience with android development, am attempting to port ubuntu touch to htc sensation.  And I can't even get it going.  I'm following the instructions on the ubuntu touch porting wiki, and when I get to "phablet-dev-bootstrap [target_directory]" it warns me about a gnupg key error, and then doesn't proceed.  And I try running the breakfast command and it doesnt know what the heck
<Nick__> it is.  Any ideas?
<thecrucible> will do
<godofgrunts> bray90820: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_phablet-flash
<rbelem> jono, ping
<Nick__> any ideas?
<rbelem> jono, do you know about anyone got http://openwhatsapp.org/develop/ running on ubuntu touch?
<bray90820> Anyone know how stable it is on teh Galaxy Tab 10.1
<bray90820> the p4wifi
<Nick__> so what is the breakfast command anyway?
<godofgrunts> nothing in Apt about breakfast
<godofgrunts> maybe he meant fastboot?
<omac> so here I am in Canada, Robbyf taunting me with his special Rogers-worker privileged data plan.  i've got an older moto milestone and an older advent Vega that I paid a pretty penny for and I can't even use ubutouch on. my wife has an s4 on an unlimited lte data plan which I can't convert to  ubutouch. it's frustrating.
<Nick__> Like the borg, I believe everything will be assimilated eventually, omac
<thatguyisjames> I have a galaxy nexus (toro) , I've seen this time and time again. What is the reason no one develops for Verizon devices? Are the radios that hard to port?
<thatguyisjames> *I can't say no one does.  But its less popular it seems *
<Nick__> oh godofgrunts, i didnt see that you had replied to me.  no, there is nothing from what I can see in apt about breakfast, and it just says command not found, it didn't even say like "breakfast is part of this package which is not yet installed) or anything.  And I've added the ubuntu touch repo
<Guest48825> As I can import my contacts from Google?
<spindley> omac: you realize that gsm does not mean gprs, right?
<Nick__> question: If I have CM already installed on my htc, if i just take the saucy touch img and install that, would that work or brick my device?
<rbelem> heck! openwhatsapp is python :-/
<omac> spindley: yes I am aware gsm!= GPRS.  also aws!= lte.
<rbelem> anyone want to rewrite it in c++ and qt5?
<rbelem> :-)
<spindley> omac: i don't understand what your issue is then
<spindley> fido is a gsm network, therefore you should get 3g data
<spindley> i do on rogers
<mahkus> Hey there, is there an easy way to flash Ubuntu Touch? Without resorting to commands?
<Nick__> ok another question: should I install the preinstalled phablet on my htc, then chroot into it, and then do all the stuff with the android code?
<jrr> I decided to try ubuntu on my N10. Install seems stuck. host: "Waiting for install to finish on device."; tablet is in recovery with "Ubuntu update complete."
<jrr> it's in the menu where I can scroll to "Yes - Disable recovery flash"
<thatguyisjames> Mahkus...  Simple answer is no.  Not at this time.
<mahkus> Damn. Thanks for the reply, I thought flashing Ubuntu Touch would be like flashing one of the many Android roms, but i'll guess I'll have to wait fora while.
<jrr> do I want to "Disable recovery flash" ?
<butterworth> hey all
<butterworth> anyone tried to load ubuntu-touch to HTC One
<wilee-nilee> butterworth, Nice phone I have a dna, why?
<butterworth> i am planning to do it, so wondering if anyone has the image for that
<wilee-nilee> I like the idea of the touch but comparatively at this point quite limited is all. Are you familiar with what you get with the touch?
<nhaines> You get an *awesome* mobile development platform using Ubuntu.
<thatguyisjames> Sold!
<butterworth> I like the idea of using my phone as a primary device. And not requiring anything else.
<nhaines> butterworth: I hope that convergence feature lands in 14.04 LTS.  :)
<nhaines> It'll really make LUG meetings, convention booths, and other travelling super, super convenient.
<nhaines> Access my important files?  Why hello, Ubuntu One!
<butterworth> What do we get in this 13.10 saucy salamander release ?
<nhaines> You get an *awesome* mobile development platform.
<nhaines> Core apps are pretty solid, over all.  No downloads in the browser, unfortunately, but it does have nice HTML5 support.
<dgonyeo> How do I make my file system not read-only
<nhaines> dgonyeo: run 'touch /userdata/.writeable_image' and reboot.
<butterworth> nhaines: Have you tried using this release in a non-nexus device ?
<nhaines> butterworth: no, because I only have a Galaxy Nexus.
<Guest48825> New Bug in Music App :P
<Guest48825> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1241322
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1241322 in Ubuntu Music App "Playback is muted." [Undecided,New]
<nhaines> Guest48825: Works great for me.  See the bug for more information you can provide to make the report more useful.
<thatguyisjames> Do you know what kind of work it takes to get this working on the toro. Is me porting it myself within the realm of possibilities?
<nhaines> thatguyisjames: I believe it works, but there's no telephony stack for CDMA.
<Guest48825> nhaines:  As that happens, I have an Mp3 file playback time, leave the phone still, until there comes a time when it stops ringing.
<thatguyisjames> That's what my understanding was. I'd be left with only wifi
<thatguyisjames> The core of the two cdma and gsm versions are the same from what I know
<nhaines> Guest48825: right, but it works for me.  So it doesn't just "not work", it works much of the time, and not some of the time.  We need the information I requested so we can narrow down what "some of the time" means.
<nhaines> thatguyisjames: yup.  I don't think Canonical has any plans for CDMA support.
<Guest48825> nhaines:  What information do you need?
<thatguyisjames> Nhaines: -_- St I guess ill be hanging out around xda hoping someone smarter than me ports this to cdma.
<nhaines> Guest48825: I've already described this in a comment on the bug.  Please go read what I wrote.  If you have further questions, feel free to ask here (or there, but here is faster).
<nhaines> thatguyisjames: there's no "porting", you have to write it all from scratch.
<thatguyisjames> Nhaines: I'm above average in Linux/android knowledge, but flashing to a new radio kernel...  Yea all that
<nhaines> thatguyisjames: on the one hand, Verizon's on the Ubuntu Carrier Advisory Group.  On the other hand, they're switching to Voice over LTE in 2014, so they may not care either.
<nhaines> thatguyisjames: I understand it's the userspace stuff that needs written from scratch, not the radio which is just firmware.
<thatguyisjames> My daily driver is a S3. I kept my old galaxy nexus waiting for this release lol
<nhaines> :)
<nhaines> It's a really fun way to develop!
<Guest48825> nhaines: Well that's the problem, play a file placed when the screen is locked when you stop dreaming. I do not know how else to describe the problem.
<nhaines> Guest48825: I don't need you to describe the problem.  I need you to run 'adb shell system-cli -i' and paste the output in the bug report like I asked.
<nhaines> You've already described the problem just fine.  :)
<thatguyisjames> I'll keep a eye out for a toro version from some mad scientist. Have a good day/night
<nhaines> thatguyisjames: I'll be crossing my fingers for you!  :)
<Guest48825> nhaines:
<Guest48825> bash: system-cli: command not found
<kureno> wish we could just install memory cards in our head's already. Photographic memory!
<nhaines> Guest48825: try 'adb shell system-image-cli -i'
<Guest48825> namsohj@ubuntu:~/UbuntuTouchFinal$ adb shell system-image-cli -i current build number: 0 device name: mako channel: daily last update: Unknown
<kureno> oh well it's not just read and remember it's all about understanding  xD
<nhaines> Guest48825: Okay, well, that's a problem then.  What phone are you using?
<Bio615> New to Ubuntu, deployed preinstalled images using custom recovery, besides the no boot screen its working lol
<nhaines> Bio615: sometimes custom recoveries don't support the extended fastboot commands that are needed.  You may want to put stock recovery on there, just for testing.
<Guest48825> nhaines:  Nexus4
<Guest48825> 16GB
<nhaines> Guest48825: and what command did you run to install Ubuntu on it?
<Bio615> Just wanted to throw it out there that its working at least. It froze on gmail though, might try what you suggested though might be a bit safer.
<Guest48825> nhaines:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation whit images of today
<nhaines> Bio615: ohhhh, I misunderstood.  :)  If you have it installed, then you're all set.
<nhaines> Guest48825: and why did you use this method instead of the supported method using 'phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b' ?
<Bio615> oh okay lol. theres no boot animation, is that normal? it boots, just no anim
<nhaines> Bio615: yup!  Maybe in 14.04 LTS, I hope.  :)
<Guest48825> nhaines: I find it much easier.
<Bio615> neat :D now if only it had Ingress on it, it'd be my dd
<nhaines> Bio615: That and Google Navigation.  You and me both.  :)
<Bio615> it has gps atleast though yeah?
<nhaines> Bio615: my team is a little annoyed that I took a week vacation to test drive the phone haha.
<nhaines> Bio615: it does, although no AGPS so it takes a long time to lock.  Also, Mir can't overlay a permissions dialogue yet, to confirm GPS permissions.
<Guest48825> NewBug Twitter App https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1241328
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1241328 in webbrowser-app "Two-Step Verification Twitter App" [Undecided,New]
<nhaines> So that's only a "technically correct."
<Bio615> thats understandable. feeling comfortable that its relatively easy to flash at least. and it even fixed my lack of storage issue! go ubuntu!
<nhaines> Guest48825: well, I suspect that until you use the official method of installing, no one will be able to help you, because you've managed to install a non-supported system image.
<nhaines> Bio615: I've heard the plan is to sort of bug fix for a month and then start pounding on the "T" series.  So December should be fun.  :)
<Guest48825> nhaines: As is the method in the Wiki followeth, likewise, is the same process that follows the phablet installation application.
<Bio615> T series? whats that about
<nhaines> Guest48825: I don't know what that means.
<nhaines> Bio615: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS will have a "T" codename.  Ubuntu 13.10 has the "S" codename: Saucy Salamander.  :)
<Guest48825> nhaines: May the Ubuntu installation process Touch is the same, either manually or with the application.
<Bio615> Oh yeah
<Bio615> Arizona isn't a place according to the timezones
<nhaines> Guest48825: you don't have the latest image.  There's nothing wrong with that if you're happy with it, but it's not supported.
<nhaines> Bio615: that's what you get for having weird time zone rules.  ;)
<Guest48825> nhaines: It is the daily image today (October 17)
<nhaines> Bio615: try searching for Phoenix.
<Bio615> awwwuh
<Bio615> it didn't work
<nhaines> Guest48825: if system-image-cli doesn't work, then your install is broken.
<Bio615> i'll figure it out, or set it automatically
<nhaines> Bio615: really?  It shows up on my Galaxy Nexus.
<Bio615> manually*
<Bio615> maybe I'm on an older build hang on
<nhaines> Bio615: 'adb shell system-image-cli -i'  ;)
<iron_giant> Any good/updated guides for installing ubuntu touch from a mac? I am fairly familiar with the flashing process and it seems to follow standard android pattens but  it would be nice if there was a good guide.
<Bio615> its stuttering, could that have something to do with the method I used to install it?
<Guest48825>  nhaines that is system-image-cli ?
<nhaines> iron_giant: I think phablet-flash runs on Mac too, with Python support.
<nhaines> Bio615: nope.
<nhaines> Guest48825: I don't understand the question.
<Bio615> and ofc this works wonderfully alongside ubuntu right?
<Guest48825> nhaines: For serving "system-image-cli"
<nhaines> Bio615: media player flickers on maguro.  It's just a thing.  They'll work on it in a few days.
<nhaines> Guest48825: that didn't make the question clearer.
<Bio615> hope they get rest lol, this is beautiful :D
<iron_giant> Seems like it only comes in that ppa? Is it available elsewhere?
<Guest48825> nhaines:  Let's do something, tell me how I do the installation. And try again.
<nhaines> iron_giant: it's in the 13.10 repositories.  You could always burn a DVD or USB stick and boot from that and install. :)
<iron_giant> Lol already downloading. Live usb goooooooo
<nhaines> Guest48825: on Ubuntu 13.10, run 'sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot'
<nhaines> Guest48825: then run 'phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b'
<nhaines> That should do it.
<Guest48825> I go to reboot my system
<nhaines> Guest48825: I'm crossing my fingers for you.  Mostly, I hope the problem goes away and you can enjoy your music immediately.  :)
<Bio615> redeploying preinstalls, hopefully deborks phone
<Bio615> does WIFI work on mako or no
<Bio615> the chart says it does, but for me it isn't
<Bio615> it keeps asking for a password
<nhaines> Bio615: I'm almost certain wifi works, but I'm on maguro.
<nhaines> (Err, I'm pretty sure it works on mako, but I don't know firsthand, I mean.)
<JHOSMAN> nhaines:  I reinstaled the system
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: great!  I'm hoping the problem is solved.  What does 'adb shell system-image-cli -i' say now?
<JHOSMAN> nhaines: im guestuser :P
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: I recognize you. :)
<JHOSMAN> nhaines:  I'm downloading it again, it will take about 30 minutes. or more!
<nhaines> So, I'm hoping everything works, because I'd prefer it if you can just enjoy your music.  :)  But we'll double-check the build and test it and if it's still not working, we'll get that bug report sorted out.
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: oh, nice bonus for you, maybe, is that after this you can update your phone from System Settings > Updates.
<JHOSMAN> nhaines:  No updates are available.
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: That's because you weren't running an official image.  Plus, there won't be any updates for about a week, probably.  But when they are, you'll be able to download only the changes.  Updates are more like ~18MB this way.
<JHOSMAN> nhaines: I'm downloading the image to install, the way you told me.
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: what I am saying is that after you've installed this way, you can update directly from your phone in the future.
<Bio615> was just about to ask that after I rejoined, mako stuck on checking for updates
<nhaines> Bio615: looks like this: http://ubuntuone.com/4guBmiB5yT1NJFNGqf0lQ2
<Bio615> except it never gets there, its been on checking for updates for about  five mins
<nhaines> Bio615: check "About this phone" to see what build you're runnning.
<Bio615> erm, beside software is a blank space.
<nhaines> Bio615: it's a section ehader.  Under that it should say "OS:"  :)
<nhaines> For example, mine says "OS:    Ubuntu 13.10 (r100)"
<JHOSMAN> i'm zzzzz xD
<Bio615> doh. mine is just ubuntu 13.10
<nhaines> Bio615: then you're running build 97 or earlier.  You know what to do.  :)
<Bio615> woooo thats old. got it lol. dunno how I managed to pull that one off
<nhaines> A problem discovered and fixed becomes no longer a problem.  :)
<JHOSMAN> nhaines:  installing :D
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: :D
<Bio615> well, what happened was I used the preinstalled images, and flashed those through a custom recovery. is that bad?
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: Thanks for going through that method of installing.  I know it's extra work and I appreciate it.
<nhaines> Bio615: which images?
<JHOSMAN> :P
<Bio615> do you want me to link it, or
<Bio615> wha
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: I'm being sincere!  I want you to either no longer have the playback problem or I want a good solid bug report on LP.  :)
<nhaines> Bio615: sure, a link works.
<Bio615> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20131017/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip
<Bio615> heres something else: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<JHOSMAN> INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes.
<nhaines> Bio615: oh.  Well, that's just the hardware-specific stuff.  Most of the stuff is generic and in saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip.  :)
<Bio615> yeah I flashed both of them lol
<JHOSMAN> nhaines:  The phone does not come up = (
<Bio615> I just don't know if this is an inefficient way of doing it and if going the long way would be better
<nhaines> Bio615: If /userdata/.writeable_image exists, you may want to delete it and reboot.
<Bio615> k I'll look at that
<nhaines> Bio615: I imagine that 'phablet-flash ubuntu-system' is not "the long way" compared to how you did it.  :)
<Bio615> lol yeah I know, but fwiw I did extensive research on it to make sure it wasn't gonna cause a hard brick, hope I'm not wasting your time xD
<nhaines> Bio615: I don't think flashing this way *can* brick the device, because fastboot is always there.
<nhaines> Bio615: anyway, the updater only works with the official images, because the server serves a delta to minimize image size (r99 to r100 was 18MB, for example).
<JHOSMAN> Now I have the update r100
<JHOSMAN> nhaines:
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: yay!  Okay, test out the music player and let's see what happens.
<Bio615> okay I understand a bit. I'll try the official way tomorrow, since doing it an unofficial way probably won't help you guys in your development, just hope bug reports weren't autosent in my little adventure lol
<JHOSMAN> nhaines: I will update the system, reboot and test.
<nhaines> Bio615: very thoughtful of you.  :)
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: okay, I'll be waiting.
<Bio615> I'm off for the night then, hopefully will get things (officially) up and running tomorrow :D
<JHOSMAN> =)
<JHOSMAN> =(
<JHOSMAN> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com saucy/main Sources         404  Not Found
<JHOSMAN> i have internet in the nexius
<nhaines> Bio615: good luck!  :D
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: hm, that's a bit odd.  Where'd you get that message?
<Bio615> thanks! take care you guys
<bit_> hi
<bit_> the string for nexus 7 wfi ?
<bit_> I tried to install but the screen flickers
<bit_> can someone help me?
<JHOSMAN> problem solved!:o nhaines
<JHOSMAN> :D
<pinPoint> hey I have an issue.
<pinPoint> I just moved touch.zip to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip and adb rebooted recovery
<pinPoint> it finished installing now I have a google logo and nothing is booting...
<pinPoint> galaxy nexus here
<pinPoint> What could be wrong?!
<bit_> you have to wait, do not look at your phone
<iron_giant> How long does that last step take: "INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes."? Any estimates?
<Bio615> i've heard 15 minutes
<Bio615> decided to have a drink before bed ;)
<pinPoint> it finished moving files
<bit_> yes :)
<pinPoint> the only time I rebooted was after like 3 minutes on Google LOGO
<iron_giant> Hrmmm ok.
<bit_> more time
<bit_> for nexus 7 the screen ???
<pinPoint> galaxy nexus
<bit_> asus nexus 7 tablet
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: hey, that's great!  :D
<spazzymoto> Hey guys, not sure if these bugs have been reported. I searched launchpad but couldnt find anything. Bluetooth turns itself on again if i leave my phone for awhile, not sure if it has to do with locking and unlocking of screen. Also the touch in file explorer clicking on one folder seems to select the one below it, ie documents opens downloads, downloads opens music.
<pinPoint> http://pastebin.com/qjyGQpw6
<nhaines> iron_giant: always takes a billion years for me.  :)  Great time to get up and get a snack.
<pinPoint> so now I seat for centuries for the phone to boot? why does it take sooo long though?
<nhaines> spazzymoto: the Bluetooth thing is a bug, I believe.  Not sure about the file explorer thing, but it's intermittent.
<nhaines> pinPoint: because that's the actual install step.
<JHOSMAN> nhaines: I insist that this Bug, must be resolved as soon as possible.
<JHOSMAN> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1232350
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232350 in telephony-service "No vibrates" [Undecided,New]
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: it's not a bug.
<JHOSMAN> o.O
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: It will be fixed before April when Ubuntu 14.04 LTS comes out.
<nhaines> It's *annoying*, I'll give you that.
<bit_> for WFI nexus 7 tablet is this correct?: phablet-flash -b
<pinPoint> nhaines: to take 15 minutes? what is it really installing for that long... really?
<nhaines> bit_: for a 2012 Nexus 7, yes.
<nhaines> pinPoint: I'm pretty sure it takes my phone 25 minutes.
<bit_> ok
<pinPoint> geezuzz!
<iron_giant> Phones dont have the fastest storage.
<nhaines> pinPoint: it probably takes 25 or 30 minutes to install Ubuntu on your PC.  :)
<irrelev4nt> Hey all. Does anyone here use Ubuntu on a Surface Pro? I was directed here from the #ubuntu
<bit_> but does not work: lasintassi right is this: phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b
<JHOSMAN> nhaines: I have missed several calls, and I think it's one of the reasons why going back to Android = S
<bjh_> hi
<JHOSMAN> nhaines:  You know, like I can import my contacts from my Google account?
<bit_>  nhaines, but does not work: the right syntax is: phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b
<bjh_> ubuntu touch can be rooted?
<pinPoint> I noticed the recovery looks very familiar to CWM... can I use the same recovery to restore my previous CWM backups?
<pinPoint> say from Android 4.3.1?
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: yes, but vibrate was not planned to be in 13.10.  It is planned to be in 14.04 LTS.  Just like many other features that weren't ready in 13.10.
<bjh_> can be rooted?
<bit_>  nhaines: but does not work: the right syntax is: phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b
<iron_giant> I am pretty pumped for another player in the game. Though I guess I will have to learn to dev in ubuntu touch too.
<bjh_> i have sgn. cant it be rooted?
<nhaines> bit_: cdimage-touch is not supported.
<pinPoint> i tried the demo before... it was annoying as HELL
<nhaines> bjh_: no, it can't.  That doesn't mean anything on Ubuntu.
<pinPoint> iron_giant: can i restore my previous cwm using ubuntu cwm recovery?
<JHOSMAN> nhaines:  If I can import my contacts from Google, I'll stay, otherwise android reinstall it.
<nhaines> pinPoint: yes.
<bjh_> so i can't edit host file? OH GOD!
<iron_giant> lol
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: You fact you can.  :)
<nhaines> bjh_: of course you can.
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: let me find the command for you.
<pinPoint> what about .VCF files?
<bjh_> i can root?
<bit_> What should I write in the terminal then?
<nhaines> bjh_: there is no root.
<pinPoint> i dumped google for my own private vcard system
<JHOSMAN> thanks! (i use verification in two steps)
<nhaines> bit_: 'phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup -d grouper'
<bit_> the nexus is not only wireless gms
<bit_> ops
<bjh_> PLZ! can be rooted? this site is too crowdy!
<nhaines> bit_: you told me you had a Nexus 7.
<nhaines> bjh_: "rooted" is an Android thing.  It is meaningless for Ubuntu.
<pinPoint> ubuntu is wide open...
<bit_> the nexus is  only wireless... tablet
<pinPoint> sudo style
<bjh_> I want to edit host file for blocking site. Can it be done?
<nhaines> bjh_: I can't say "yes" any other way.
<bit_> 'phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup -d grouper' for nexus 7 wireless tablet?
<bjh_> nhaines : thanks anyway
<nhaines> bit_: is it the 2012 model or the 2013 model?
<nhaines> Only the 2012 model is supported.
<bit_> 2012
<nhaines> bit_: well, if you don't believe me or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install maybe someone else can offer some advice.
<bjh_> my phone is sam gal nex. it is smooth and support 3g?
<nhaines> bjh_: scrolling websites is a little jerky and the media player is flickery.  Everything else (except Bluetooth) seems to work great.
<bit_> ok
<bjh_> nhaines: really? oh i will try it ^^
<pinPoint> nhaines: you have it installed?
<pinPoint> touch on galaxy nexus
<bit_> I feel sorry as you say thanks
<bjh_> thank you thank you ^^
<nhaines> pinPoint: I've been using it for about a week straight now.
<pinPoint> the stable version? I thought it came out today?
<bit_> nhaines:  thanks a lot I'm trying
<nhaines> pinPoint: the stable version for two days.
<nhaines> bit_: I hope it works out for you.  I think it will.  :)
<nhaines> bit_: when you get a shell, it's just Ubuntu underneath.  I think you'll enjoy it.
<pinPoint> nhaines: how long did it take to boot first time?! I'm getting anxious
<nhaines> pinPoint: it takes *forever*.  I know it's taken 30 minutes in the past, but I'm pretty sure it's more like 20 or so.
<nhaines> pinPoint:  if you see the droid with the gear, everything's okay.
<pinPoint> the first time I installed the demo.. like months ago it was fast
<pinPoint> I see the GOOGLE LOGO ONLY
<spazzymoto> pinPoint: mine took a long while, 20 ish minutes. mine was a black screen for a long time the the google logo for a long time then it booted
<pinPoint> oh ok
<iron_giant> Any tips? ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way.
<pinPoint> still NOT NATURAL at all for a phone os
<nhaines> pinPoint: you won't be able to brick it if you're using phablet-flash, so in the very worst case sceneario, you just have to restart.
<bit_> installation in progress on tablet :)
<pinPoint> nhaines: http://pastebin.com/qjyGQpw6
<nhaines> pinPoint: Android takes me 10 or 15 minutes to reflash.  It's normal.
<nhaines> bit_: I'm crossing my fingers for you.  :)
<pinPoint> does that look done properly?? ^^^
<nhaines> iron_giant: if the phone boots up, you're still okay.
<JHOSMAN> nhaines:  i lost my connection
<JHOSMAN> you have the command?
<bit_> ahahahahahah
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: wb.  Oops, let me look for it again.  :)
<iron_giant> nhains: Its on but black screen. Should i keep waiting?
<JHOSMAN> xD
<nhaines> iron_giant: yeah, might take up to 30 minutes.  Probably more like 20.
<JHOSMAN> Where I can report a bug wing pair uauth application
<iron_giant> Nexus 4 btw. Been about 25 mins
<iron_giant> will give it a little more
<iron_giant> device is currently in recovery which makes sense if its pushing a new system partition
<iron_giant> Assuming it still is
<nhaines> pinPoint: it *looks* okay.  You might have to go into recovery mode and run 'adb push /path/to/your/downloaded/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip' as a last step.
<pinPoint> i did
<pinPoint> last line has it
<nhaines> pinPoint: and if that doesn't work, just boot from an Ubuntu 13.10 live DVD or USB stick and run phablet-flash from there.
<nhaines> pinPoint: no it doesn't.
<pinPoint> F:\NexusFiles\yakju-jwr66y-factory-09207065\yakju-jwr66y>adb push "saucy-preinst
<pinPoint> alled-touch-armel+maguro.zip" /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<pinPoint> 4519 KB/s (30798102 bytes in 6.655s)
<iron_giant> nhaines: I bounced the device and ended up in recovery with ubuntu logo.
<nhaines> pinPoint: yes, but that's not what I said.
<bit_> nhaines:  is starting ... see if it works??
<nhaines> bit_: it restarts two or three times.  :)
<nhaines> iron_giant: maybe add -b to the end of your phablet-flash command.
<pinPoint> :/
<nhaines> pinPoint: you flashed all the maguro-specific stuff, but not the OS itselff.
<pinPoint> :?
<JHOSMAN> nhaines: the command?
<nhaines> Go into recovery mode and run 'adb push saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip'.  Then reboot into recovery again.  That'll be your last step.
<pinPoint> so I have to autodeploy.zip twice nhaines ?
<bit_> it is ok
<bit_> wow
<pinPoint> oh I see
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<nhaines> pinPoint: yes.  :)
<JHOSMAN> nhaines: bash: ubuntu_chroot: command not found
<bit_> I have to start it again? not restarted by itself
<nhaines> pinPoint: thanks for pasting your Command Prompt session.  That was enough information for me to catch the problem.  :)
<pinPoint> no, thank you... i finally noticed two autodeploy versions
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: skip that part.  Also, actually, start at 'su', but make it 'su -iu phablet' instead.
<Bio615> just wanna take a moment and express the importance of backups
<nhaines> bit_: it should be automatic.
<pinPoint> i backed up
<Bio615> I just inadvertently purged my entire userdata from my phone
<pinPoint> shiate!
<Bio615> so
<Bio615> backup! lol
<nhaines> Bio615: that's never fun when it happens accidentally!
<Bio615> yeah I was like well, somethings eating space, dunno what, lets just wipe all of it while I sip my rum
<Bio615> including my backups
<bit_> appeared the home screen .... I see the icons ... so he ended up?
<nhaines> bit_: yup!
<Bio615> at least google backed up all my apps for me :P
<Bio615> Now to go to bed while all my apps download
<bit_> ok
<nhaines> Bio615: ha!  :)  Don't worry, I did the Android backup but it ignored my call log, contacts, messages, and email.
<bit_> road test .... thank you very much
<Bio615> i'm not too worried, my photos are backed up
<Bio615> but seriously, bed time! lol
<Bio615> night
<pinPoint> nhaines: I forgot the 391MB OS file... only the most important file!!! :/ damns
<nhaines> bit_: you're welcome!  It's a little rough but very interesting, and you can always restore Android later.  :)
<nhaines> pinPoint: Haha, yeah, now you see why it takes 20-30 minutes.  :)  But no wonder that didn't sound right to you, haha.
<nhaines> I'm going to chang emy phone language to German and reboot and see if everything breaks.
<bit_> ok ... I feel the touch ... so canonical also help;)
<iron_giant> nhaines: It will. Try a right to left language.
<nhaines> iron_giant: I only speak the one other.  :)
<iron_giant> lol
<nhaines> bit_: I'm just an Ubuntu project member.  :)
<bit_> wow that honor
<nhaines> bit_: it just means I have to pay for my business cards.  :)
<nhaines> Oh, and I guess I get an email address.
<sean____> I did a factory reset after installing touch this afternoon, and now I just get a google boot screen. Any idea if I can save the phone?
<bit_> ahahahahaha
<enticeing> Hello all
<nhaines> sean____: which phone?  Usually you can power down, then hold VOL UP and VOL DOWN at the same time as POWER to go into fastboot mode.
<nhaines> sean____: then you can run phablet-flash again or restore Android.
<iron_giant> As long as you get into fastboot you are ok.
<sean____> It's the galaxy nexus.. I tried running it again, but the device is not seen any longer
<bit_> bad news: the screen flickers: (blocked
<pinPoint> nhaines: alright, I'm getting the longer android bot progress bar... much better
<enticeing> Is it possible to flash touch from the recovery on my phone? If so, which images do i need?
<sean____> I can only get into the bootloader, I feel like it may be a lost cause
<nhaines> sean____: in that case, make sure http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html is in your /etc/udev/rules.d directory, and then unplug your phone and replug.
<nhaines> sean____: it's not a lost cause.
<nhaines> pinPoint: :D
<nhaines> enticeing: you have to flash it from fastboot, and you'll want to use 'phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b' which will figure everything out for you.
<bit_> nhaines: the screen flickers : (blocked
<iron_giant> two of me
<sean____> how will adding the google contacts help me?
<nhaines> bit_: that's a shame. :(
<nhaines> sean____: err, sorry, pasted the wrong link.
<irongiant> Boy this phablet-flash does not like me
<irongiant> need to try the -b
<nhaines> sean____: http://ubuntuone.com/4IlVG6WzbMwqoBaD05UWMZ
<bit_> patience ... you have to work again for the nexus 7 Wireless 2012 lol :)
<JHOSMAN> nhaines:  I worked synchronization of contacts, but I only download 50 contacts. I have much more than 50.
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: just keep running it and it will keep adding them until it's done.  :)
<pinPoint> nhaines: black screen after google logo, normal?
<nhaines> pinPoint: yeah, there's no boot logo.
<pinPoint> oh boi
<JHOSMAN> nhaines:  It is the same, eliminates 50 contacts that I have and add the same 50.
<irongiant> nhaines: What does the -b flag do?
<pinPoint> nhaines: im in
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: then switch to 'syncevolution --sync one-way-from-server Google_Contacts addressbook'
<nhaines> pinPoint: :D
<pinPoint> hspa+ support on galaxy nexus?
<pinPoint> it just says 3G
<JHOSMAN> |   item(s) in database backup: 50 before sync, 50 after it           |
<sean____> I feel even more foolish now. When I try to copy the file over to that directory, I get a permission denied error
<nhaines> irongiant: "Bootstraps the system into Ubuntu wiping all data while doing so."
<JHOSMAN> syncevolution --sync one-way-from-server Google_Contacts addressbook
<nhaines> sean____: use 'sudo'  :)
<JHOSMAN> Working :D
<pinPoint> how do I get my .vcf contact files inside the phone?
<nhaines> sean____: maybe 'sudo chown root: /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules' and 'sudo chmod 644 /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules' as well.
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: :D
<nhaines> pinPoint: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Contacts
<JHOSMAN> THE only problem is that it integrates the two-step verification, to thereby temporarily disabled it.
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: ohh.... yeah, probably something for 14.04.  Might be worth making a wishlist bug for it.
<JHOSMAN> =)
<JHOSMAN> As the phone does not vibrate, is there any way to exceed the volume?
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: no, I miss the old "horrible phone ringing" ringtone.  I suggest finding the loudest ringtone and using that.
<JHOSMAN> nhaines:  I'm happy with the contacts, I just want to find a solution for my incoming calls.
<JHOSMAN> xD
<pinPoint> how does one swype an app away?
<JHOSMAN> I go to Sleep!
<JHOSMAN> Good night!
<JHOSMAN> Thanks nhaines ! =)
<spazzymoto> pinPoint: swipe from the left, keep swiping across screen
<nhaines> JHOSMAN: you're welcome.  Good luck!  :D
<pinPoint> is there a menu key... geez!
<pinPoint> anywhere?
<nhaines> pinPoint: swiping from the right flips between running apps, short swipe from the left brings up the launcher and long swipe from the left brings up the Dash Application Lens.
<pinPoint> im in contacts and I'd like to bring up import
<nhaines> pinPoint: no.  Just swipe up from the bottom to access the toolbar.
<nhaines> There is no import feature in the contacts.
<sean____> I am way too new to this stuff.. I have tried typing what you put in a terminal, but nothing will allow me to save anything into the rules.d folder
<pinPoint> i'm getting restless
<nhaines> sean____: the only thing that will copy into that folder would be something like 'sudo cp ~/Downloads/51-android.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules'
<pinPoint> nhaines: .vcf files will work the same way?
<nhaines> pinPoint: probably not.  You'll need to create CSV files.
<spazzymoto> pinPoint: no google account? syncing from there is also super easy
<sean____> Yay.. I finally copied the file.. Woo Hoo.. Amazing how such a small feat can improve my day
<nhaines> sean____: :)  If it helps, this is what keeps malicious programs from changing your system files. :)
<nhaines> Try the other two commands I mentioned, then unplug and replug your phone.
<sean____> I can definitely be considered malicious after the day I have had thus far
<nhaines> 'adb reboot recovery' will reset your phone and you can try 'phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b' or reinstall Android from there.
<sean____> Device still not found.. I am not thinking that I will get this working again
<irongiant> nhaines: Got that timeout again. I rebooted into recover and have the autodeploy.zip not found message on the bottom.
<irongiant> And cant opne /cache/recovery/ubuntu_comamnd
<nhaines> sean____: pull your battery, then hold VOL UP and VOL DOWN together plus POWER until it boots.  I've been in your shoes many times.
<nhaines> irongiant: what's your device again?
<irongiant> nexus 4
<irongiant> REcovery looks to be correct
<nhaines> irongiant: that's normal on the phone for a couple boots.  In your terminal you get a timeout?  What does it say?
<irongiant> if i had to venture a guess
<pinPoint> nhaines: i have the csv file now
<irongiant> ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way.
<nhaines> pinPoint: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Contacts should work then, in that case.
<irongiant> Let it sit for about 40 mins or so
<irongiant> * I let it sit for about 40 mins or os
<sean____> nhaines: I appreciate your help. I pulled the batter. I am back at the bootloader screen. adb devices shows nothing, and both of the commands say device not found
<irongiant> fastboot devices show anything sean?
<pinPoint> nhaines: Im I supposed to be able to terminal on the phone somehow?
<nhaines> sean____: he means 'adb devices'  :)
<nhaines> pinPoint: by using the Terminal app.  But easier to do 'adb shell' on your computer and then run 'sudo -iu phablet'
<sean____> Actually.. Fastboot devices does show something where adb did not
<nhaines> sean____: you should see a big green arrow with "START" in it and an android on its side with its front hatch open.
<pinPoint> nhaines: why does it look like trash everywhere when I 'ls'?
<sean____> Yes.. I have been staring at that android for hours now
<nhaines> pinPoint: I don't know.  That's incredibly non-descriptive.
<pinPoint> where is data.csv supposed to be? because this is just nightmarish
<pinPoint> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/$ ls
<pinPoint> ls
<pinPoint> .[0m.[01;34mbin.[0m   .[01;34mdev.[0m      .[01;34mhome.[0m   .[01;34mmnt.[0m
<pinPoint> .[01;34mroot.[0m  .[01;34msrv.[0m        .[01;34msystem.[0m  .[01;34mvar.[0m
<pinPoint> .[01;34mboot.[0m  .[01;34metc.[0m      .[01;34mlib.[0m    .[01;34mopt.[0m   .[01
<pinPoint> I mean wth is all that?
<pinPoint> that is after an 'ls' in /
<nhaines> pinPoint: it means your terminal isn't configured correctly because it's not interpreting ANSI escape codes.
<nhaines> pinPoint: what OS are you running, and what terminal emulator?
<pinPoint> im using adb shell though
<pinPoint> win7
<sean____> Okay so I see the android guy laying on his back.  What do you recommend from here?
<nhaines> pinPoint: oh, then you'll need an ANSI interpreter.  Give me a second, I'll figure out how to disable colors in ls.
<nhaines> sean____: 'phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b'
<pinPoint> ansi interpreter...? all this just to import a .csv file? where should the .csv be located inorder for me to see my contacts?
<nhaines> pinPoint: no, it's because the Windows Command Prompt doesn't support ANSI, whereas any modern terminal emulator would be expected to.
<nhaines> pinPoint: type 'ls --color=none', and that should display without the ANSI control codes.
<sean____> I get the following error phablet-flash:commans 'sdb shell getprop ro,cm.device ' returned non zero exit status 255
<nhaines> Anyway, in another command prompt, navigate to where your csv file is and then run 'adb push foobar.csv /home/phablet'
<pinPoint> so the csv file should be place in /home/phablet?
<nhaines> pinPoint: then, in the first command prompt window, type 'sudo -iu phablet'
<nhaines> Yes.
<pinPoint> i typed sudo command already
<irongiant> nhaines: I'm going in manually.
<nhaines> sean____: try using the arrow keys to choose 'reboot recovery' and then running phablet-flash again.
<nhaines> irongiant: worth a try.
<nhaines> pinPoint: okay, after that you should be able to run manage-address-books.py
<pinPoint> just type that python script?
<pinPoint> command not found?
<sean____> I get an error.. Device not found whenever I run reboot recovery
<nhaines> sean____: even after adding the 51-android.rules file?
<sean____> yep.. and I checked to make sure that it copied over
<nhaines> pinPoint: I don't have further information than what's at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Contacts
<nhaines> sean____: if you run 'ls -l /etc/udev/rules.d', does the owner and permissions match the other files?
<sean____> yep.. Looks the same
<nhaines> sean____: I am investigating the possibility that I may have put my private copy of the file up.
<sean____> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<sean____> That would make sense since everything else I have done today has been messed up.. HAha
<nhaines> sean____: it's my error.
<sean____> My last name is Murphy.. It's always my fault.. Haha
<spazzymoto> ^^ haha
<nhaines> sean____: run 'sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules' and change my username to yours on your system.  Then save, unplug and replug your phone, and behold as everything magically works.
<irongiant> nhaines: After flashing the big zip,  should i stay at google screen for a bit? or just for a second. Then it should transition to the black screen right?
<nhaines> irongiant: after the big zip, you'll do 'adb reboot recovery' again and it'll transition to the "android loading" screen.
<irongiant> yeah i saw that
<irongiant> it did its thing
<irongiant> then rebooted again
<irongiant> and now is sitting at google screen
<nhaines> irongiant: in that case, yeah, should sit there for a tiny bit, then black screen, then finally welcome screen.
<irongiant> hrmm
<irongiant> no black screen
<irongiant> something is mad
<irongiant> I will futz around a bit more
<nhaines> sean____: the problem was that you did what I said.  You should have done what I meant.  :D
<sean____> II am always good at following a bad lead
<pinPoint> i gotta tell you.. this @#(*&# is buggy as ^&*
<pinPoint> i cannot even set my timezone... there is no OK button anywhere
<pinPoint> how is this stable really?
<nhaines> pinPoint: there is no "OK" button involved in setting your time zone.
<nhaines> You tap the appropriate timezone and it's automatically set.
<pinPoint> my time is still wrong even after picking my location
<nhaines> I'll bet it isn't once the minute rolls over.
<pinPoint> where is this manage addressbook .py file at?
<nhaines> pinPoint: I don't know.
<pinPoint> my time is 6:43am FOR the last 3 minutes?
<pinPoint> does that even make any sense at all?
<nhaines> Is your time zone listed correctly under System Settings > Date and Time?
<duflu> pinPoint: Perhaps... https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+filebug
<pinPoint> UTC-7
<pinPoint> which is NOT 6:43am... im still stuck in time...
<pinPoint> man, sounds to me like Im going back to android 4.3.1
<nhaines> pinPoint: I would reboot.
<elopio> ping didrocks, or somebody who knows: when are we going to make the images based on t ?
<elopio> I need to use some autopilot features that will not be released on saucy.
<didrocks> elopio: when T opens, the first builds will be only syncs from debian though
<didrocks> elopio: so expect Tuesday/Wednesday
<didrocks> elopio: there is no landing ask for autopilot btw, can you get upstream filing one?
<nhaines> elopio: about a month from now.
<elopio> didrocks: hum, that's sooner than what I expected :D Thanks.
<nhaines> didrocks: I've been misled!  :D
<didrocks> elopio: yw ;)
<didrocks> nhaines: a month will be for the stable channel
<didrocks> not the devel/proposed
<nhaines> didrocks: works for me.
<elopio> didrocks: what's landing ask? I'm not sure what should I file.
<didrocks> elopio: your manager should handle it, just ask him to request autopilot to land (if they tested it, pass all tests, don't regress, and so on… :))
<irongiant> nhaines: Moment of truth: Got to black screent his time.
<elopio> didrocks: ack.
<nhaines> irongiant: I'm crossing my fingers!
<pinPoint> man...
 * pinPoint I cannot take this anymore.. i'm getting frustrated... I just want to import a simple .csv file...
<pinPoint> ugh
<pinPoint> this is not worth the trouble
<nhaines> pinPoint: I understand you're frustrated, but this is a phone development platform.
<irongiant> oh snap
<irongiant> its ubuntu up in here
<nhaines> Maybe it's better if you switch back to Android for a while longer until the tablet story is better defined.
<nhaines> pinPoint: Ubuntu will always be around to try later.
<irongiant> Thanks for your patience nhaines. ps if it comes in handy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install - Manual directs
<irongiant> is what worked for me
<irongiant> much faster too
<irongiant> like 5 mins excluding downloads
<nhaines> irongiant: I'm glad it worked for you. :)
<sean____> Well.. I edited the file you origannly gave me and changed the ownership to me, but alas it is still not recognizing the device..
<sean____> the phone now has an error at the bottom fastboot command read error 214 7483647
<FK_nero> hello
<nhaines> sean____: see if you can flash Android, then restart with 'phablet-flash'.  I've done that successfully before.
<nhaines> FK_nero: hello!
<FK_nero> like this abuntu touch was really looking for word too  it  but then  is  only for nexus and samsung nexus     so fas the is  for not  2
<FK_nero>   and that  ubuntu wiki  havend bin updated   since 26.9.2013
<sean____> no joy.. still not seeing the device.. I am still getting the same errors. It's weird. I had the phone working earlier, but it was really slow, so all I did was factory reset the phone through the bootloader.. It just never came back on again
<nhaines> sean____: something probably got clobbered.  Do you have a Windows install?  Due to USB subsystem differences, adb doesn't have the same trouble communicating on Windows.
<nhaines> FK_nero: the source code is available to anyone who would like to port Ubuntu to other phones.  There's nothing further we can do besides that.
<sean____> I do, but not until tomorrow.. I really appreciate all of your help this evening.. Thank you
<nhaines> sean____: you're welcome.  Sorry we couldn't get it working!
<sean____> I blame Murphy's law
<FK_nero> thx    any  one  no how ubuntu touch working on  samsung galaxy note 3
<nhaines> Probably not.  It just came out.
<SeenD> hi guys. I was just going through the install steps to install it on my nexus4, i dont use it as a main phone but developer. Anyhow, can I also install it with OSX? Or do I have to have ubuntu installed
<nhaines> SeenD: you can follow the manual install steps listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install or you can use an Ubuntu 13.10 DVD or USB stick to boot from and install.
<nhaines> I'd probably go for live USB system.
<SeenD> yeah was also thinking about usb live disk
<SeenD> ok thanks
<nhaines> SeenD: it'll save some hassle.  If you're going to be angry at software, it may as well be Ubuntu on your phone, not the install process.  :)
<SeenD> i was hoping I missed the osx install page. :)
<nhaines> Nope!  :)  Although I *have* heard that phablet-flash runs on OS X, since it's just Python.
<SeenD> haha thx for the warning
<SeenD> yeah thats what i figured as well. but ill just make a usb live drive and do it that way.
<nhaines> SeenD: It's the sane thing to do.  :)  Once it's installed anyway, you can update on the phone itself.
<SeenD> thx for helping nhaines... cheers :)
<nhaines> My pleasure.  :)
<ben___> hi
<SeenD> any version recommended 12.04 or 13.10?
<ben___> I need some help
<nhaines> SeenD: definitely 13.10.
<Guest60063> can anyone help me??
<SeenD> ok
<nhaines> !question
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest60063> i am trying to install ubuntu touch on my quoad core hisesense sero 7 pro tablet,but ubuntu from my pc is not recognize my tablet
<Guest60063> hisense
<nhaines> That device isn't supported by Ubuntu.  Is there a community port available?
<Guest60063> i tried from the official ubuntu touch site...
<Guest60063> can you recomand something else??
<nhaines> No, because the Hisense Sero 7 Pro tablet isn't supported.
<Guest60063> ok
<Guest60063> thanks
<nhaines> Sorry.  Maybe someone will work on a port.  Check XDADevelopers forum.
<Guest60063> ok
<magnetic_man> So if i'm correct the current status is i can flash this on my phone, and won't have to re-flash everytime there's an update but can instead update from the phone? Or are we not there yet?
<popey> magnetic_man: we have OTA updates
<Jeffrey> just to be sure, the file generated by 'adb backup -apk -shared -all' will create a backup of everything (apps, data, shared storage, etc) that I can restore later on?
<popey> however, how many of those updates there will be is currently up for discussion
<nhaines> Jeffrey: everything except call log, contacts, messages, and email settings.
<nhaines> popey: I vote you should build a new update every 4 hours.
<Jeffrey> if I include -system, will that be included as well, or is that not recommended?
<nhaines> That way everything stays fresh!
<popey> I agree! I'll press the button, you provide the people and hardware. Make it so.
<Jeffrey> wait, -system is default
<nhaines> Jeffrey: that's how I backup.  It's not included.  :(
<nhaines> popey: I decree we'll just use the Cloud!
<popey> To the cloud!
<Jeffrey> nhaines, oke. should not be a problem I think. Contacts are synced via my gmail, and I don't care about text messages. Email will be restore when I add the account again
<nhaines> Jeffrey: don't forget call logs. :)
<nhaines> It's all pretty simple.  Even most app settings and data will be restored.
<Jeffrey> nhaines, thanks. Don't really use them that much so I can lose them :)
<Jeffrey> allright, thanks
<nhaines> Jeffrey: no problem.  :)
<Jeffrey> going to run the backup now, and install touch
<nhaines> Jeffrey: backup takes a depressingly long time, and so does restore.  But now you know you'll always be able to switch back.  :)  Good luck!
<Jeffrey> wouldn't it be easier to root the device and create a full system image then?
<nhaines> Jeffrey: only if you know that rooting won't wipe your data.
<nhaines> Also, I suspect a full system image takes a while to run anyway.
<magnetic_man> popey: ok thank you. going to give it a try on my galaxy nexus :) (was a while ago since i last tested it)
<Jeffrey> good point. I'm still used to my old device which was rooted, and where I installed a new ROM every other week :) I could get it up and running within 20 minutes :p
<Jeffrey> I'll go for the 'official' way now, and let you know how it went
<nhaines> Sounds good.  :)
<siggi> magnetic_man: its not really for production use. (imho)
<magnetic_man> I understand. I do have a newer phone now i use so the nexus is just here catching dust. Why not use it to flash ubuntu touch? ;)
<siggi> good ;)
<jalcine> anyone toy around with a wifi direct/dlna app?
<abtekk> Hey. So how is i9100 coming along?
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Friday, and happy Anti-Slavery Day! :-D
<abtekk> Morning.
<nhaines> Yay?
<asad2005> Is ubuntu touch officially released for N4 and anyone tried it yet?
<nhaines> asad2005: Ubuntu 13.10 came out yesterday, and yes, hundreds of people have been using it for months.
<abtekk> Is i9100 still under active dev?
<nhaines> abtekk: you'll have to find the community around that port and ask them.
<abtekk> Couldn't find any page or forum or channel for the i9100.
<abtekk> Saying that, I just found it.
<nhaines> yay!
<asad2005> nhaines: And how about apps can i use all android apps?
<abtekk> xD
<abtekk> I doubt it, Ubuntu isn't Android.
<nhaines> asad2005: no, you can use Ubuntu apps.
<nhaines> You can use zero android apps.
<popey> we don't currently support running native android apps
<asad2005> nhaines: Actually i tried it several months back and it was far from complete
<nhaines> asad2005: it came out yesterday.
<asad2005> So only limited amount of apps available now
<abtekk> Ubuntu touch is still young, it's bound to be limited for now.
<YuK> Yeh! I got it for N4
<YuK> Alarm phablet-flash: Installation is taking too long.
<YuK> But finally fished.
<yang_> I am still downloading...
<abtekk> How long is Galaxy Nexus likely to last?
<abtekk> support, I mean.
<YuK> My N4 back to basic phone.
<nhaines> abtekk: at least until 14.04, I suspect.
<abtekk> Sounds good. I need to get rid of my i9100, might see if I can get a G Nexus instead.
<yang_> how about the functionality? I mean ... those google service...
<asad2005> Anyone have a link to a review youtube for N4 with the released ubuntu-touch
<abtekk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL9g-v4ngqE
<abtekk> Try searching yourself.
<abtekk> Don't be lazy.
<nhaines> asad2005: the Nexus 4 was the reference phone for the Ubuntu 13.10 images.  Ubuntu works better on it than on the Galaxy Nexus.
<nhaines> yang_: what about the functionality?
<abtekk> I can't afford a Nexus 4 otherwise I would get that instead :P.
<nhaines> abtekk: neither the Galaxy Nexus nor the Nexus 4 are being sold by Google anymore.
<abtekk> I know, I'd get it second hand.
<a> hi
<Guest11055> hi
<asad2005> Can i install essential apps like whatsapp, twitter, facebook, runkeeper?
<spazzymoto> asad2005: facebook and twitter are there. whatsapp no
<asad2005> Thanks i am still googling for a review for the released version, the latest i saw is a week old
<Jeffrey> any indication how long installation on a nexus 4 could be. Currently in this phase: INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes.
<spazzymoto> Jeffrey: Mine took 10-15mins but longer isnt unheard of. just give it some time
<Jeffrey> allright. Just wondering :)
<spazzymoto> Will prob reboot to google logo, sit for awhile and reboot and load os
<xnox> Jeffrey: no more than ~10min
<xnox> (since you are past downloading)
<Jeffrey> oke
<Jeffrey> error, taking too long. Device somehow got turned off completely
<Jeffrey> oh wait
<Jeffrey> I do see ubuntu
<Jeffrey> weird
<xnox> it boots to black screen that you need to unlock?! =)
<Jeffrey> aha!
<Jeffrey> thats it
<looool> So yesterdays release didn't show any love to nexus 10? Or am I missing something?
<Guest63590> Hi, is WiFi really supposed to work on the Galaxy? Because it keeps asking for the password that I've entered multiple times already...
<mike1986> happened to me too, keep trying
<Jeffrey> mine does not ask for a password at all
<Guest63590> ok, so it's actually not ready yet...
<ogra_> Guest63590, it is supposed to work, file a bug
<vladest> hi
<vladest> why it so slow in Nexus?
<vladest> it was much faster before XMir update, afaik
<ogra_> Guest63590, if you cant get it to work, try a reboot (hold power for >4sec, wait 30sec, power on again)
<ogra_> vladest, XMir ?
<ogra_> there is no X on the phones :)
<ogra_> (and no XMir either :) )
<vladest> ok, just Mir
<ogra_> is this a galaxy nexus you refer to ?
<vladest> anyway, it looks slower
<vladest> yep
<ogra_> yeah, there are two bugs with the driver, but fixes are in the works
<vladest> ogra_: performance related?
<ogra_> yes
<vladest> ah, ok. will wait then. thanks
<ogra_> currently the driver sends a kernel uevent for evey vsync ... (thats 60 events per second or so)
<ogra_> that eats performance ...
<ogra_> (and driveds udev a bit nuts ... )
<vladest> does it still uses surfaceflinger?>
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> nexus4 and galaxy nexus use Mir by default
<vladest> ok, thanks
<vladest> would nice to get it on sony devices
<ogra_> well, thats a matter of the community porters
<ogra_> iirc there are some pretty active xperia ports (for one tablet and one of the phones, dunno which)
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> so many new apps
<ogra_> nice !
<magnetic_man> is there already something for google talk or jabber?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> or wait, the frieds app might do jabber
<ogra_> not sure
<magnetic_man> hmm, i need some other communication method than SMS :p
<ogra_> write an app ;)
<ogra_> its easy
<magnetic_man> well it could be an option to try out my skills
<vladest> btw, any chance to get Qt Quick Controls working on Ubuntu Phone?
<vladest> want to mort couple of my apps
<vladest> want to port couple of my apps
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm all upset, my phone is now officially boring, no updates ;)
<magnetic_man> what is the proper way to navigate back within an app? installation just completed, and in settings for example, i apparently have to swipe up from the bottom, and tap 'back'
<t1mp> magnetic_man: yes that is the proper way
<ogra_> davmor2, not true, there were like ten new apps added to the store over night
<magnetic_man> ok. not very intuitive i believe. or it just takes some getting used to
<davmor2> ogra_: I know I have most of them install from last night :P  Play catchup man :D
<siggi> magnetic_man: yes. that really sucks.
<ogra_> haha
<t1mp> magnetic_man: there are some improvements coming that will automatically show the toolbar when a new screen is displayed
<magnetic_man> ok cool
<magnetic_man> i love the swiping though. left right top bottom
<t1mp> :)
<davmor2> ogra_: random cats should of won the apps championship though :D
<ogra_> magnetic_man, its awful when going back to an android phone :)
 * ogra_ wants to swipe there all the time 
<magnetic_man> if only i had a more snappier phone than my old galaxy nexus
<magnetic_man> haha
<siggi> ogra_: on a galaxy nexus, u have to choose android ;)
<magnetic_man> it's also a good thing a little tutorial got added after first boot (compared to the last time i tried it out)
<ogra_> davmor2, well, it was the first app that was added after release ... i think thats honor enough ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: ditto
<ogra_> siggi, i use ubutnu quite happily on mine
<siggi> ogra_: how? it's so slow
<siggi> :)
<davmor2> ogra_: although I did break it but hey that's what I do
<ogra_> i'm a patient person :)
<siggi> i used it 20 minutes. crashed 3 times
<ogra_> siggi, i have seen the gnex through its different  development stages ... belive me, it can be even slower :)
<magnetic_man> haha
<ogra_> (and i'm confident it will be as fast as the n4 soon)
<magnetic_man> so there's a chance it will get faster than this eventually?
<ogra_> (or at least close to that)
<siggi> and for now, the screen is black, the power button isnt working and it's something about 50°C. hmm
<davmor2> siggi: works as fast as android does here, infact initial navigation and search is faster in my opinion and I've been breaking the phone often enough to know
<magnetic_man> comparing it to android it's day and night
<ogra_> davmor2, well, you got used to it ... remove ~/.display-mir and reboot ... that will teach you :P
<siggi> imho it's far away from daily use.. i cant understand the 1.0 version number ;)
<magnetic_man> this was mainly what i hated about my Nokia N900 back in the day: the OS was brilliant, but the hardware just wasn't able to keep up.
<ogra_> siggi, its a stable base for app devs... and on the n4 it is seriously usable as day to day driver
<siggi> ogra_: ok. maybe i should flash it to my n4
<davmor2> ogra_: no I meant in comparison to android on the same device, I know SF is faster and more stable for graphics for Ubuntu
<davmor2> ogra_: I had to use android on it for a weekend and that felt really slow
<ogra_> siggi, the main purpose of this 1.0 was really to get all the bits and pieces in place, so we dont have moving parts in teh foundation in 14.04, nothing got really optimized yet ...
<siggi> ah ok.
<ogra_> and since we have kind of a rolling release you have a starting point as user to get OTA updates that will fix all the bugs over time
<davmor2> siggi: Think of a house, you need good foundations before you can build the bit you live in.  1.0 is the foundations, We can start the bit you live with now :)
<ogra_> right, there are som walls and interieur missing in our house, but we have a roof, walls, working toilet and a matrass
 * spazzymoto is impressed with your roof, walls, working toilet and a matrass
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> spazzymoto: well we did go with polish marble, and the mattress that was just right
<jdrab> lol ogra_ and what exactly is th working toilet? :D
<siggi> ogra_: so, the maingoal is, that ubuntu touch is ready for daily use in 14.04?
<jdrab> siggi: i think it depends on you "daily use workflow"
<ogra_> siggi, well, as i said, i would consider n4 to be ready ... the main goal is to get gnex to the same state in the first few T images
<ogra_> and then finish all the unpolished features
<spazzymoto> been using it on n4 for 2 days as daily and very happy already
<Emery> ogra_, You main goal needs to be the nexus 7 ;)
<ogra_> Emery, if we only could replace the tegra inside :)
<Emery> the gfx hardware is fantastic
<ogra_> yes, just the drivers arent
<ogra_> they are missing features Mir needs
<ogra_> and sin/ce they are binary there isnt much one can do
<Emery> those excellent people at nvidia will surely help you out !
<ogra_> heh
<Emery> I'm finding the battery life 100% better with ubuntu touch
<Emery> than android 4.3
<ogra_> great
<Emery> I got 12 hours out of my nexus
<Emery> ogra_, Any luck with sound / camera ?
<Emery> be cool if I could compile via terminal on ubuntu touch
<ogra_> i thought sound works ?
<Emery> sec let me test, last i read it didnt
<ogra_> you can, but need to make the image writable (which makes you lose OTA upgrades and apt updrades will run out of space at some point)
<Emery> how much freedom with the terminal are we looking at towards the actual release ?
<davmor2> Emery: sound now works on the n7 the camera kind works badly once and then doesn't any more.
<Emery> Yeah I just get a black screen, camera isnt too pressing if I'm honest
<Emery> The system seems pretty stable now
<OrokuSaki> Same here on my TP
<Emery> saying that it just crashed lol
<OrokuSaki> That is one thing, my tablet seems to get AWESOME battery life in UT
<OrokuSaki> doesn't make sense
<Emery> because android is poorly optimised for battery life
<Emery> the stock firmware anyway
<Emery> new apps keep appearing in suggested, which is nice
<SeenD> hmm keep on getting an error. Using usb live ubuntu. And I can't sudo apt get install phablet tools... It says unable to locate package phablet tools
<ogra_> SeenD, a 13.10 live session ?
<Emery> SeenD, Have you added the ppa ?
<ogra_> for former releases the stuff is in the PPA
<SeenD> yes 13.10 and I added the ppa, the key is installed
<Emery> apt-get update ?
<Emery> then install
<ogra_> you dont want the PPA on 13.10
<ogra_> phablet-tools is in the archive there
<SeenD> i did update and install
<SeenD> but it cant locate package phablet tools
<Emery> ogra_, the ppa does work 13.10
<ogra_> Emery, it wont be used ... indeed it doesnt break anything, its just pointelss to set it up in this case
<SeenD> ok
<Emery> I concor
<Emery> concur
<SeenD> so i dont need it?
<ogra_> right
<Emery> SeenD, Pastebin the output
<ogra_> it wont do harm to have it either though
<ogra_> do you have universe enabled ? (not sure if thats switched on in the live session)
<SeenD> I dont know
<Emery> ogra_, I've noticed these twitter & fb apps are just links to the site, any plans for native apps ?
<SeenD> i have an idea it's a rights issue
<SeenD> www.pastebin.com/BqY7ukEu
<ogra_> Emery, if the companies write them ... we cant just do that, the names and logos are trademarked
<Emery> Ah !
<Emery> So I COULD in theory write my own
<Emery> LegBook
<Emery> or something
<Emery> lol
<ogra_> we used to have some community person work on a twitter app, but twitter asked for that to be stopped if the logo and name are used
<ogra_> right
<Emery> pretty dickish
<ogra_> the apps we ship we want to have the proper logos ... which we are allowed to for the web apps
<SeenD> Universe wasnt enabled, but I cant enable it either... :S
<ogra_> hmm. you should be able to
<ogra_> worst case by editing /etc/apt/sources.list and removing the # from the right line
<SeenD> oh now it is enabled... it only said close and revert
<SeenD> ok so apt update and upgrade and try again?
<ogra_> update should be enough
<SeenD> it is working! :D <3
<ogra_> if you used the GUI it should actually have done that in background already
<ogra_> awesome
<Emery> dist-upgrade i'd only use if you dont use the updater
<SeenD> so universe isnt enabled in live usb
<ogra_> right, it gest enabled during installation
<ogra_> (teh sources.list gets freshly generated during install)
<Emery> SeenD, Install in a VM
<Emery> yeah it removed CD sources etc
<Emery> removes*
<ogra_> Emery, he wanst direct USB device access for flashing
<ogra_> VMs can be a pain with that
<ogra_> *wants
<Emery> heh 5 VMware handles USB pretty well
<Emery> i've flashed many an iphone via vmware > win 7
<Emery> my typing skills are awful
<SeenD> ok now on step 4 :)
<SeenD> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --n-backup
<SeenD> gives an error: command adb shell returned non-zero exit status 255
<ubumobile> can i use ubuntu mobile 13.10 without ubuntu one account?
<siggi> ubumobile: yes
<ubumobile> siggi: 10x. It is the first smartphone system that does not require registration, right?
<SeenD> it worked, forgot to accept host key
<siggi> ubumobile: i cant agree or disagree :) because i just can tell you, at the moment u dont need an ubuntu one account
<Emery> SeenD, I had that with my nexus 7, dont do it in recovery mode, boot into android and run the phablet
<SeenD> Emery, I did, turned on developer usb after rebooting but forgot to accept the key, now it is working, almost done flashing
<Emery> yeah it's a bit touchy some times
<SeenD> living on the edge :)
<Emery> if it's not bleeding edge it isn't worth the time
<Emery> ;)
<SeenD> is it normal that phablet flash takes a loooooooong time?
<Emery> do you see the android man ?
<SeenD> screen is black
<Emery> has it rebooted after the flash ?
<Emery> the boot takes a little bit of time
<SeenD> screen is black for 5 minutes. shall i pastebin the screen?
<SeenD> www.pastebin.com/svuKZxv7
<wcolato> hi there! Any news about new ubuntu on s4 phones?
<Emery> SeenD, Yeah I'd just wait
<Emery> IT takes a while
<SeenD> ok
<SeenD> between 5 and 40 minutes? :)
<Emery> Mine took 10 minutes in total
<Emery> but i'm not sure what that depends on, variables etc
<SeenD> I missed the last line on the webpage... "This step can take a very long time."
<Emery> Yeah but as I said I'm not sure what can/can't make it take a long time
<Emery> Cause mine was pretty quick
<SeenD> nexus 4?
<Emery> nexus 7
<OrokuSaki> lol.. people coming out of the woodwork. =)
<OrokuSaki> @ogra... you know if they are still working on media and video decoding stuff? Thought I would give it a break for a couple of days
<OrokuSaki> Birds chiping, sun rising.. clouds.. =)
<SeenD> doh
<SeenD> Error: phablet-flash: Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way. :S
<Emery> SeenD, What command did you use
<Emery> to flash
<SeenD> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup
<Proaam> Hey, I'm running Ubuntu Touch on my Galaxy Nexus. I managed to get into the settings app once.. but i don't know how :) is there a manual? and when I enter one of the sub screens of the settings app, how do I return to its main menu screen?
<SeenD> I turned the device on and off and it now is booted in ubuntu touch...
<OrokuSaki> take your finger and swipe in an upwards direction at the bottom of settings
<OrokuSaki> should bring out a back menu
<SeenD> but the terminal gave an error
<Proaam> orokusaki well i get the menu but pressing stuff on it doesn't work
<OrokuSaki> Could be a touch issue, I have that on my device lately, and lately it has gotten worse
<OrokuSaki> Touch an area by the time.. at the top right
<OrokuSaki> try swiping down on the speaker
<OrokuSaki> do you notice it acts like its going to come down, but doesn't? Like it thinks you lifted your finger but yo havent
<Proaam> just a sec, i rebooted the phone b/c I changed the language, now it is stuck at the battery charger thing
<Proaam> even though i disconnected the usb cable. I think i have to remove the battery
<OrokuSaki> I believe Mir and Input had some confusion over my tracking id's... and touchscreen
<OrokuSaki> I enabled debugging for my touchscreen service binary for my device.. but I haven't really messed with it
<OrokuSaki> Seems to be better with debugging enabled... And Mir seems to give me more info in logcat then surface flinger...
<hello-there> Hi, I have a query .. can someone please tell me.
<hello-there> It says networking only via wifi....
<OrokuSaki> That query is not SQL compliant
<hello-there> does this mean no 3G on Nexus 4 ?
<Emery> SeenD, you should use -d first time, ogra_ am I right ?
<Proaam> hello-there: GSM networking works on my galaxy nexus
<OrokuSaki> Dunno myself.. may have to do with cdma/gsm
<OrokuSaki> I don't think cdma is workin g
<SeenD> Emery, http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install I just used this
<hello-there> OK ..Rephrasing ....Does GSM networking include 3G ?
<Emery> Yeah I had issues with flashing, I used the -d command first time and it worked fine
<Emery> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup -d
<Emery> i THINK
<SeenD> ok
<Emery> i don't think you can use the --no-backup command with -d though
<SeenD> well the terminal gave an error, but my nexus 4 booted to ubuntu touch
<Proaam> so how do i launch the (white background) settings app in the first place?
<SeenD> not sure how I can confirm if everything was fine
<OrokuSaki> Click settings on the main screen as an app
<Emery> Go to system settings > about this phone SeenD
<Emery> under OS it should say ubuntu 13.10 (r100)
<hello-there> Does 3G work on Nexus 4 Please ?
<Emery> that means you have the latest build
<OrokuSaki> Does UT make pancakes? I need it to.
<Proaam> OrokuSaki how do i go to system settings
<OrokuSaki> You should see a settings app... right when you go into Unity
<hello-there> Does 3G work on Nexus 4 on GSM Please ?
<Proaam> no i only see dialer, messaging, contacts, camera, gallery, facebook
<hello-there> YES  / NO  ??
<Emery> hello-there, If anyone knows the answer they will answer, don't spam
<OrokuSaki> Hmm.. swipe to the right
<hello-there> ok ..ok ...sorry
<OrokuSaki> Click on Installed
<SeenD> Emery it seems to be stuck on the battery screen, not sure how to go to other settings
<SeenD> swiped from left to go to settings
<OrokuSaki> It should show more apps that are installed, in this list, do you see settings?
<SeenD> tapped setting and it's now on battery
<Proaam> orokusaki i see it now when i click on "Applications" selector (without the selector changing)
<OrokuSaki> sweet
<Proaam> so it expanded
<Laney> SeenD: swipe up from the bottom and click on back
<Emery> SeenD, if you swipe up from the bottom
<Emery> ^
<Proaam> is there a way to speed up all those fades? they are too slow
<OrokuSaki> I swear UT thinks I am a phone... Just because of the terminal and my keyboard being sideways if its in sidestage..
<OrokuSaki> Terminal and one other app does that, browser always has the keyboard correct.
<SeenD> is there a jira for bugs? :)
<Proaam> oh has anyone tried HDMI via MHL with ubuntu touch?
<Proaam> i have an adapter here..
<Emery> SeenD, Speak to ogra_ I'm not sure who else is a dev
<OrokuSaki> Someone was mentioning that... I think that is a 14.04 thing
<OrokuSaki> Oh.. yeah!
<OrokuSaki> The HDMI was mirrored with the LCD Screen when he tried HDMI
<Emery> How well does the browser handle HTML5, anyone know ?
<Emery> seen as though there is no flash etc
<Proaam> nice. I'd prefer to have 1080p on the HDMI though instead of the 720p that are shown on the display
<OrokuSaki> Browser seems pretty good.. UT should handle HTML5 well
<Proaam> Emery: not sure what it is based on.. webkit i suppose?
<Emery> youtube is a no go
<Proaam> Emery: well video is bad currently, see release notes
<OrokuSaki> It worked a couple of days ago with audio, then stopped after gstreamer upgrade... A guy named jhodapp is working on that stuff, and I think he is still at it
<Emery> oh hang on
<Proaam> so is there some kind of manual?
<Emery> youtube works
<OrokuSaki> lol
<Emery> just audio
<Emery> though
<Emery> lol
<OrokuSaki> YAY!
<OrokuSaki> that makes me SOOO HAPPY!
<OrokuSaki> What device do you have Emery?
<Emery> nexus 7
<OrokuSaki> Sweet! So when the Nexus7 can play vids, I might be able to
<OrokuSaki> <~~~~ HP Touchpad =)
<SeenD> Emery I'm in the settings screen now, how can I confirm if the install worked? :)
<Emery> yeah most things dont work in the 7 compared to other devices but it's sweet
<Emery> SeenD, About phone
<Proaam> OrokuSaki: The thing on the main screen that I have to touch the "Applications" thing to make it show 3 rows instead of 2 rows.. is quite non-intuitive because there is no indicator that it is only displaying 2 rows of apps
<Emery> see if you have r100 installed, that's latest
<SeenD> yup it is
<Emery> it worked cause you're using it ;)
<SeenD> so how can I enter the pin to use my sim card?
<Emery> that i'm not sure on, as I have a nexus 7
<Proaam> Seend: I know that :)
<Proaam> Seend: swipe down
<SeenD> yeah im just a tad scared because according to the terminal the flash failed
<OrokuSaki> @Proaam... I dunno.. probably a little strange if your not used to the UI.. After a bit you look for that tiny arrow and it its up or down..
<SeenD> Proaam ok
<Proaam> seend: goto network then select "Unlock Sim..."
<Emery> does it say what has failed
<SeenD> Error: phablet-flash: Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way.
<SeenD> but i turned on my nexus4 and it booted to ubuntu touch
<SeenD> so it appears to be working fine
<Proaam> OrokuSaki: oh i see it now.. now the title of the thing next to the arrow changed to "Installed" (it was "Applications" earlier) and now it shows Dash-extensions below the apps
<OrokuSaki> Yep.. just takes a bit to get used too...
<Emery> SeenD, Don't worry about it. lol
<Proaam> OrokuSaki: looks like a bug to me ;)
<SeenD> woo
<OrokuSaki> lol.... submit it =)
<SeenD> just made my first phone call
<OrokuSaki> Woot Woot!
<asac> nice
<Proaam> phone calls work great
<SeenD> :D
<Proaam> no i need to figure out how to sync my contacts and calendar (carddav + caldav)
<Proaam> no->now
 * ogra_ got stuck at playing stuff from m.softgames.de ... 
<SeenD> thx guys for helping me! <3
<Emery> w0rd
<ogra_> if you are eager to package an app, each of these games should be easily packageable as a hrml5 click app
<ogra_> *html
<Proaam> the thing that was unintuitive for me at first was swiping from left to right all the way to get to the main screen
<Proaam> i guess it's because it's similar to the other swipe gesture that just opens the quick launcher at the left edge
<Emery> keyboards stopping working on my browser :)(
<Emery> :(*
<ogra_> Emery, go back to the home screen, tap the browser thumbnail and see if you get it back
<Emery> i changed url and it came back
<Emery> keeps crashing quite badly
<OrokuSaki> I think people are a little confused about UT and the Oct. 17th deadline =)
<Emery> ogra_, how many devs do you have working on UT
<OrokuSaki> UT in my opinion, still has some kinks to get worked out, but they will.. and etc...
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, it is not a deadline, its just a v1.0 stamp :)
<OrokuSaki> Aint no thing but a chicken wang
<OrokuSaki> Yeah! =)
<ogra_> in fact its a start-line ;)
<OrokuSaki> Very good analogy!
<Laney> The warning on the website sets out the expectations well
<OrokuSaki> Marketing.. =)
<ogra_> and i think it is pretty awesome what we achieved in just 6 months
<kanth1991> Hello to everyone , i was wondering the new release can only work in the Nexus devices ? or the Ports that have been made in the preview period also will work for other devices ( for example i have an xperia Neo V  will i be able to install the 1.0 in that ? )
<OrokuSaki> I do to.. flipped them fast
<ogra_> from prettyy pictures you can click in a cut down android to having a real OS
<OrokuSaki> I like knowing I can run metasploit and mysql without a stupid chroot...
<ogra_> kanth1991, the ports will have to be updated
<OrokuSaki> From android I would usually chroot ubuntu and use it that way.. I never really like that
<kanth1991> Ah ok , so for now there is no chance to get the new Release in my Phone , thank you ! =/
<Emery> OrokuSaki, It would be nice to put a pentest flavour out there
<ogra_> kanth1991, with the 1.0 version we have now porters have some non moving target they can work against
<Emery> PwnPad is the closest on nexus, but I dont rate it
<yahoo> i had to press ctrl + c to change internet connection. Hopefully, it has resuming feature and its downloading right now.  Just want to confirm there wont be any issue ?
<OrokuSaki> Still don't have packet injection for out network cards... That would be just lovely.. =)
<OrokuSaki> Though we could usb a nic in =)
<ogra_> kanth1991, i expect that the ports (at least the ones that are actively maintained) will soon start to work as well
<Emery> USB wireless card
<Emery> OrokuSaki, ^
<OrokuSaki> yeah! the carrot!
<Emery> same Idea as the pwnpad
<kanth1991> Excuse me Ogra but i didnt understand what u meant , u mean that The  phones that had the ports While on Preview version  will probably get the Official version soon ?
<Emery> the drivers are readily available, specially considering it's ubuntu base
<Emery> the possibilities for pentesting on the go are endless with the nexus pad
<Emery> quite exciting really
<yahoo> anyone ? :/
<Emery> yahoo, what's the problem
<ogra_> kanth1991, depends on the porters ... my point was that up until yesterday Ubuntu Touch was still changing a lot ... with the release they have something thats not moving all the time which makes porting easier
<yahoo> Emery: i had to press ctrl + c to change internet connection. Hopefully, it has resuming feature and its downloading right now.  Just want to confirm there wont be any issue ?
<Lunar_Lamp> Is there a reasonably well-supported dual-boot system for Ubuntu Phone on my Nexus 4 (so I can have a play, and go back when I need to use Android for the more complete featureset)?
<ogra_> yahoo, you mean phablet-flash ?
<yahoo> yeah
<ogra_> (you should mention that too )
<OrokuSaki> @ogra.. they are still working on Nexus 7 video decoding though, right? =)
<ogra_> yahoo, it picks up where it stopped, nothign to worry about :)
<yahoo> Sorry ! its my first experience
<yahoo> sounds great !
<ogra_> Lunar_Lamp, nope, dual boot isnt in focus atm ... might be that someone on the xda forums has something that allows this, but if it breaks you are on your own
<OrokuSaki> I can't wait to watch a video on my browser, at this point I will hand a tablet to my wife, and say.. "Here is Ubuntu Touch, try it out"... =)
<Emery> Lunar_Lamp, you can dual boot with MultiROM
<Lunar_Lamp> ogra_: yeah, I was hoping there would be a semi-supported method if possible.
<Emery> but you wont be able to use the phablet flash method
<OrokuSaki> She still prefers webos over android, so I am interested in what she will think...
<OrokuSaki> WebOS browser is getting dated.. So she should like this..
<Proaam> so what's the official way to reboot UT?
<OrokuSaki> Hold down the power button
<OrokuSaki> Should shut down
<ogra_> Proaam, hold the power button for more than 4sec
<OrokuSaki> Don't know how to reboot, actually
<Proaam> there is no popup or anything yet, right?
<ogra_> not yet
<Proaam> ok
<OrokuSaki> adb shell reboot!
<OrokuSaki> =)
<Emery> sudo reboot
<Emery> works
<Emery> also
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> that too
<Proaam> when i hold the power button it does a clean shutdown?
<yahoo> are webapps supported in 1.0 release ? i mean can i create one ? i created a simple one for ubuntu desktop
<pmcgowan> yahoo, yes, look at the impls for gmail and twitter for examples
<yahoo> i havent installed yet, so cant look :/
<w-flo> Proaam, seems like it's a clean shutdown, the device is busy for a few seconds afterwards and then turns off
<Proaam> the front camera is giving me intermittent white flashes on galaxy nexus, anyone else got that?
<Emery> galaxy nexus ?
<yahoo> and what about swap space
<Proaam> Emery: maguro yes
<Emery> ah samsung
<ogra_> yahoo, you can even package your own very easily http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/webapp/packaging-web-apps/
<Proaam> best phone to play with different firmwares at the moment :)
<Emery> not sure about it being the best phone
<Proaam> the nexus 4 has the issue with the baseband controlling all of the phone that's why Replicant won't support it
<Proaam> so the baseband can turn on your GPS, microphone etc without the phone OS knowing anything about it
<Emery> I'm not much of a phone man myself, I just have an HTC crapbox
<Emery> OrokuSaki, you here?
<OrokuSaki> Yo!
<Emery> what tools you got installed on the UT ?
<Emery> is MS running native ?
<OrokuSaki> I keep reformatting it...
<Emery> heh
<OrokuSaki> Ubuntu Touch runs applications written in QML
<OrokuSaki> Or.. QT
<Emery> wondering if I can get some sec tools integrated
<OrokuSaki> There is no gnome or wine or etc in Ubuntu Touch
<yahoo> ogra, i'll give it a try !
<OrokuSaki> Its QT
<Emery> it dont need that
<Emery> its a linux base
<OrokuSaki> If you remember the Nokia 900 phone... It ran maemo, it QT
<yahoo> i loved maemo !
<OrokuSaki> I never used it.. but I read about it.. and it sounded sweet.
<yahoo> ogra, what about swap. Can we create one in UT ? and doesnt it make any difference or not ?
<yahoo> ogra, what about swap. Can we create one in UT ? and does** it make any difference or not ?
<ogra_> yahoo, swap is there atm
<OrokuSaki> swap file?
<ogra_> but we will drop it for the next version
<ogra_> yes
<yahoo> drop it ? why ?
<OrokuSaki> What is the other besides a swap file.. tmpfs or something.. forget
<ogra_> the design of ubuntu touch suspends and kills apps that are in the background
<ogra_> you will never consume more ram than what the currently running app uses
<OrokuSaki> What if I wrote an app to use 2 GB of ram.. =)
<OrokuSaki> "Not that I can write apps, but if I did.. =)
<ogra_> then you are insane and shoould be locked away :P
<OrokuSaki> =) yeah...
<yahoo> ogra_, right but if i were to use 2Gb ram for some app then ?
<OrokuSaki> lol
<ogra_> yahoo, well, you cant
<ogra_> and why would you
<OrokuSaki> So we can file a bug! lol
<t1mp> ogra_: I can think of some use cases :)
 * ogra_ cant really ... 
<OrokuSaki> rofl... bad to laugh at your own jokes
<ogra_> use disk caches :)
<yahoo> well, if i am rrunning COD or some high-end game
<OrokuSaki> What is a disk cache?
<OrokuSaki> =)
<t1mp> ogra_: I used to work on medical visualisation where I needed to have a whole MRI (3D volume with one or more (up to dozens) of values in each of the 1024^3 or more voxels)
<ogra_> yahoo, how would you run a 2G game on an android phone that has 512M ?
<t1mp> well.. maybe that is more stuff you want to run on a workstation than on a phone
<t1mp> but it would be cool to do it on a phone :)
<OrokuSaki> there aren't any games that need that much ram
<yahoo> ogra_, i guess thats where swap helps
<OrokuSaki> Can we install one of those ram doublers like I had on my 386?
<OrokuSaki> lol
<ogra_> t1mp, well, i guess you could cache away some stuff there or process it into bitmap images in the bg etc
<ogra_> yahoo, android doesnt have swap
<hello-there> Does 3G WORK on NEXUS 4 GSM PLEASE ?
<yahoo> t1mp, yeah UT is both a phone &  a PC :P
<ogra_> hello-there, no need to shout ... yes it does
<ogra_> yahoo, nah, far from that
<ogra_> yahoo, its a phone OS for now
<t1mp> I wouldn't do analysis of such data on a phone right now. but maybe rendering the results.. still that'll pose a challenge for memory usage
<ogra_> nothing more
<hello-there> cheers!  tnx !!!!!!   <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3
<ogra_> :)
<OrokuSaki> My device can run both the desktop and touch version of Ubuntu. =) muhahahaha
<ogra_> i bet even the n4 could run the desktop version
<OrokuSaki> One of those nexus's can
<ogra_> you would need very tiny fingers to make any use of it though
<OrokuSaki> Whichever has the adreno
<yahoo> ogra, yeah but you can use swapper2, i've read on XDA
<pmcgowan> ogra_, it does, with ufa
<OrokuSaki> Or Lima
<ogra_> pmcgowan, which is not released anywheer :)
<pmcgowan> no sadly
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i can also run the desktop and use vnc or some such
<OrokuSaki> Hmm... wonder if that could be done inside of UT
<OrokuSaki> I bet it could
<ogra_> and i bet i could even make the desktop run natively under fbdev with sw rendering
<Emery> can you install ubuntu straight onto the nexus 7 and have it running native #?
<OrokuSaki> When we get a vnc app
<ogra_> would be more like a slideshof and yoou need pliers to press buttons ...
<yahoo> ogra, oh :(  just phone OS ?
<ogra_> but technically surely doable
<ogra_> yahoo, yes, we need a working foundation before doing any convergent stuff
<OrokuSaki> We need a quake port. =)
<OrokuSaki> Every OS has quake
<yahoo> ogra, i thought UT was just Desktop environment. so its not !
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> its a new OS written completely from scratch
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, https://github.com/SiPlus/WebQuake
<OrokuSaki> Sweet!
<OrokuSaki> Would be cool if canonical had an app to use Desktop inside of Touch.... I guess
<Emery> Build 42b: NN interpolation is awful
<yahoo> what is quake
<Emery> lol
<Emery> yahoo it's a classic game
<OrokuSaki> really.. what is quake?
<OrokuSaki> *feels old*
<Emery> so classic, it's legendary
<Emery> on the same level as doom
<Emery> commander keen
<OrokuSaki> Commander Keen!
<Emery> OrokuSaki, I bought it in steam the other week
<Emery> all of them
<Emery> <3
<OrokuSaki> First game I ever played on my pc... bought a pci card with a gameport just to play it...
<Emery> great game
<Emery> new games are so generic and boring
<OrokuSaki> Kings Quest!
<OrokuSaki> =)
<OrokuSaki> That is what I remember playing.. I don't think I really enjoyed it
<Emery> oh i loved it
<Emery> on my IBM 400mhz with windows 98
<OrokuSaki> Barely remember all that... I liked Stunts
<Emery> Blood
<OrokuSaki> the racecar game
<Emery> i think it was called
<OrokuSaki> Descent
<yahoo> haha, i guess i'll give it a try
<OrokuSaki> I loved that game
<Emery> 100% gore
<OrokuSaki> I got good at it too..
<Emery> and death
<Emery> lol
<Emery> lemmings..
<OrokuSaki> Star Wars... Dark Forces....
<yahoo> OS in "Ubuntu EDGE preview video" was just proof-of-concept ? i heard that was ready :(
<OrokuSaki> Never read where UT was.. "ready"..
<ogra_> yahoo, ubuntu EDGE never came into existence
<ogra_> which means the OS you saw there didnt either
<OrokuSaki> OS's are going to have bugs... This one is brand new... It's good enough to use.. but are there still some bugs??? yes
<OrokuSaki> What hardware was in that phone?? QCom =)
<Jeffrey> I just reinstalled the factory image, and now want to restore my backup file.. which fails :( Any idea how to solve "adb: unable to open file backup.ab"?
<OrokuSaki> I bet it was not qcom
<Jeffrey> I'm running "adb restore backup.ab", the file exists, phone is connected and has permissions
<OrokuSaki> TI seems to be more friendly
<Jeffrey> backup is encrypted with password entered on phone
<Chipaca> yahoo: a lot of the ubuntu edge preview video was demo'ing the desktop integration aspect, no?
<ogra_> the converged OS has a certain set of minimal requirements to be nicely usable
<ogra_> there are no phones that offer this
<ogra_> the edge was only a case
<ogra_> nothing inside
<ogra_> with the emphasis onn *demoing*
<OrokuSaki> Conceptual
<Chipaca> yup -- but also, that it was the desktop, not the phone, in a lot of the shots
<yahoo> Chipaca, yeah !
<OrokuSaki> Yeah... which led people to believe gnome would work.. I remember that.
<OrokuSaki> "I will just load up my firefox, and etc"
<yahoo> ogra, right !
<OrokuSaki> Well.. shit happens
<OrokuSaki> =)
<Chipaca> if you're lucky
<Chipaca> :)
<OrokuSaki> That's right.. All I get is pcket lint
<yahoo> ogra, motorola had some phones that did something similar, what was wrong there ?? optimization ?
<OrokuSaki> Yahoo.. REALLY... wants that working =)
<ogra_> yahoo, the HW was wrong :)
<yahoo> once convergence is there, all we need is Airplay
<OrokuSaki> sweet!
<yahoo> HW ?
<ogra_> yahoo, hardware
<ogra_> you dont really want to run a full desktop with just 512M
<ogra_> not a modern one at least
<yahoo> did u mean home work :(
<ogra_> and running a desktop *and* keeping the phone OS running aside is even more demanding
<Chipaca> I was about to say, 512 is barely enough for a cut-back desktop (e.g. the ac100), but we need the phone stuff running too :)
<ogra_> to do full convergence you want a 4GB phone with a proper SSD inside (not eMMC like most phones have)
<Chipaca> *siighh*
<ogra_> and a decent fast CPU
<ogra_> without such hardware we wont even bother to start working on a converged setup ... so for now we built a fouondation that can later turn into something converged
<yahoo_>  my internet
<OrokuSaki> @Ogra... should my android-chroot have /sdcard?
<OrokuSaki> I wasn't sure
<ogra_> it wouldnt be used
<wcolato> has anyone flashed this release on GS4?!
<OrokuSaki> sweet, I commented out those lines in init
<yahoo_> wcolato, i dont think thats a good idea
<OrokuSaki> I still can't believe someone ported cm10 to the droid1.. 256MB of ram
<OrokuSaki> Wonder if it runs UT. =)
<yahoo_> haha
<OrokuSaki> that phone allows one to change the ESN... Oh!
<yahoo_> ok so 12 mins until UT will be on my phone :P
<yahoo_> Good Bye Pana droid !
<deiu> Have there been yet any people complaining about the keyboard not showing up in several applications?
<yahoo_> i always degraded motorolla atrix  because i didnt know it ran ubuntu :D but even with U it sucks
<ogra_> the hardware wasnt made for running a desktop
<MacSlow> tedg, ping
<tedg> MacSlow, Good morning Mr. Slow
<tedg> :-)
<yahoo_> ogra, right
<yahoo_> dont worry i am not buying that phone now :P i'd rather buy G2 if UT runs on that
<galaxys4> hello
<Shiggs|i5-2500k>  Herro
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> heh
<galaxys4> need info for sgs4
<deiu> Is there a guide somewhere on how to configure the 3G network?
<yahoo_> ogra, output of "adb devices" is "01****** (some numbers)     device". is it fine ?
<ogra_> should be
<wcolato> well....unfortunately seems that sgs4 still not being considered
<ogra_> deiu, it should just come up
<yahoo_> ogra, also i disconnected my phone for a while. that should be fine too as its still downloading image .
<galaxys4> there will be no development for sgs4?
<deiu> ogra_, there is no indication as to its state (connected or not)
<ogra_> galaxys4, ask the proters
<yahoo_> galaxys4, check XDA
<deiu> should there be an icon for 3G/H>
<deiu> ?
<ogra_> !devices| galaxys4
<ubot5> galaxys4: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> deiu, yes, next to the bars
<deiu> there's none (just the bars)
<yahoo_> ogra, please confirm
<yahoo_> "ogra, also i disconnected my phone for a while. that should be fine too as its still downloading image ."
<ogra_> yahoo_, no idea, i have never unplugged while phablet-flash ran
<ogra_> but i guess it should be fine
<ogra_> else you can just start over it wont download something it already has
<deiu> I found a bug in the SMS app, but I'm not sure where to submit it :S
<yahoo_> ogra, ok it was taking too much time.
<ogra_> deiu, against the messaging-app package
<yahoo_> one more questions, is browser HTML5 ?
<yahoo_> and is there a music player
<pmcgowan> yahoo_, yes its webkit
<pmcgowan> and yes there is a music player
<ogra_> the browser can do html5 and there is a music player, yes
<yahoo_> Cool ! i hope i dont have to restore android
<deiu> Before submitting the bug, can anyone else confirm that you cannot delete an SMS when you are viewing it? (bring up the bottom menu -> select -> Delete)
<deiu> It works when you are viewing the list however
<ogra_> you should also be able to just swipe it away
<ogra_> to the side
<deiu> while in the view mode?
<ogra_> well, while in the list
<deiu> I'm referring to the case where you have clicked the conversation and you are viewing the message
<Jeffrey> anyone has experience with the "unable to open file <filename.ab>" when trying to restore?
<deiu> ah nevermind
<deiu> you're supposed to select again one or more messages _within_ a conversation
<yahoo_> ogra, i am in CWM-based recovery v6.0.2.8
<deiu> you can't delete the whole thread from within the conversation view
<yahoo_> E:Can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command
<ogra_> yahoo_, try again then ... someone just filed a bug fr this
<yahoo_> Checking for autodeploy.zip
<yahoo_> autodeploy.zip not found
<ogra_> bug 1241568
<ubot5> bug 1241568 in Phablet Tools "Flashing stuck: can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241568
<melvster> woot just bought my nexus 4!
<ogra_> yahoo_, would be nice if you could confirm the bug
<aquarius> yahoo_, are you flashing the phone for the first time?
<ogra_> melvster, congrats !
<yahoo_> yeah !
<melvster> thx! :)
<yahoo_> how should i confirm ? :S
<aquarius> yahoo_, I just got the same thing when flashing for the first time, but it is fine, just wait; the terminal that's pushing things to the phone will then finish pushing things to the phone and say "restarting device" and then it'll reboot
<deiu> Ok, moving on...anyone else unable to save an alarm in the Clock app? :)
<ogra_> yahoo_, see at the top "does this bug affect you too"
<melvster> i wonder how many people actually just install ubuntu without trying the google OS :D
<ogra_> deiu, mentioned in the releasse notes ;)
<aquarius> me! I am installing Ubuntu without trying the preinstalled Android :)
<deiu> ogra_, oops :)
<melvster> aquarius: awesome!  me too!
<yahoo_> acquarius, ok so what should i do now, i have a screen (on phone) with 8 options
<yahoo_> reboot ?
<pmcgowan> no
<pmcgowan> just let it go
<pmcgowan> aquarius, hows it going
<ogra_> yahoo_, did phablet-flash in the terminal return the prompt to you yet ? if not, just leave it do its thing
<yahoo_> ogra, no, it still says wait
<yahoo_> ogra, sorry it stopped
<aquarius> pmcgowan, am still halfway through phablet-flash, so no opinions yet :) I have just added a comment to bug 1241568 suggesting that maybe a little more feedback in that process might help.
<ubot5> bug 1241568 in Phablet Tools "Flashing stuck: can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241568
<aquarius> ooo! phablet-flash finishes!
 * aquarius plays with Ubuntu on a phone :)
<Proaam> cheers!
<maver> anyway to install ubuntu 13.10 on nexus7 without the ubuntu-touch interface?
<angelito> hey
<angelito> hello
<aquarius> ha! playing music works.
<yahoo_> ogra, aquarius, terminal shows this error "ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb push /home/user1/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/pool/ubuntu-2b5345658b58e55207c4a4e7b6b3d8cd4f3d9a3187d2448fc9020c884234bac0.tar.xz /cache/recovery/' returned non-zero exit status 1"
<ogra_> yahoo_, might be because you unplugged, try to start over by going into recovery and adding "-d mako" (assuming thats a nexus4) to the pahblet-flash command
<aquarius> ah. I didn't get that. that might be an actual problem, which ogra_ will know how to fix :)
<yahoo_> ogra, its gnexus
<ogra_> yahoo_, then use -d maguro
<Proaam> looks like ubuntu touch does not provide the accelerometer sensor data to the browser (or the browser does not provide it to pages via javascript)
<deiu> Is nmcli the only way to properly configure the 3G connection?
<dylan> So, I was thinking about putting touch on my nexus 4
<dylan> But then I saw this "In rare circumstances, the Nexus4 may get into a state where it may not boot at all after the battery is drained (even into recovery). If this happens, the only way to restore it is to disassemble the back of the phone and unplug/plug the battery connector."
<dylan> Any clue on when that will be fixed?
<ogra_> dylan, thats a hardware issue that also happend with android
<Proaam> dylan: if it's not your second/third/... phone, don't switch yet
<dylan> Yeah, I was planning on waiting for that to get fixed
<dylan> once they fix that though
<dylan> cleared for launch!
<ogra_> dylan, nobody can fix that
<dylan> wait... why not?
<ogra_> dylan, it is an issue with the hardware design
<ttoine> hello, how do i use the phone to phone ? it still does not manage code pin ?
<dylan> What causes it?
<ogra_> dylan, https://www.google.com/search?q=red+led+of+death+nexus&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&oq=red+led+of+death+nexus&aqs=chrome.0.69i57j69i60j69i62l2.5745j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#channel=cs&q=red+light+of+death+nexus+4
<systime> Getting ready to flash my nexus 10... are "--channel devel" and "--channel saucy"  essentially the same thing?
<ogra_> ttoine, open the network indicator it should have an entry "unlock SIM"
<deiu> Can someone with a working 3G connection please compare the output of /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems with my output: http://fixee.org/paste/t0uwrvk/ :)
<ogra_> systime, atm they are, devel will point to T once it opened though ...
<yahoo_> ogra, my phone is now completely new.
<systime> ogra_: Cool, thanks!
<maver> hi everyone! is there anyway to install ubuntu 13.10 on nexus7 without the ubuntu-touch interface?
<Proaam> i think UT should prompt the user to unlock the SIM after booting up
<ttoine> ogra_, thanks
<Emery> maver, wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<Emery> google is your friend
<ogra_> Emery, thats dead ... wond work anymore i think
<dylan> ogra_: xda says "It was a simple case of 100% discharged. To fix it use the power socket charger and not the usb charger from your laptop or desktop. The red light first goes down, then it will blink and then the white charging icon comes. Let it charge at least 10 minutes after that before you switch it on, otherwise it would shutdown again (but won't go to red light mode)."
<Emery> ogra_, has a manual guide
<ogra_> and it will definitely break if you upgrade to 13.10
<Emery> also says it works on 13.10
<dylan> That's it?  It's just a case of uber battery drain?
<ogra_> dylan, rigth, LG didnt manage to build in a proper mechanism to avoid this in the hardware
<Emery> ogra_, correction 13.04 works
<ogra_> dylan, and it happens on android too
<Emery> I'd install 12.04 though
<dylan> Okay, that's not as bad as I thought
<ogra_> Emery, there is no 12.04 for the nexus
<dylan> I just need to use a proper charger, and leave it for a while.
<dylan> That's fine
<yahoo_> ogra, i re-ran command :
<ttoine> first call, first sms from my Ubuntu-touch galaxy nexus !!!!! Congrats guy !!!
<ogra_> ttoine, awesome !
<yahoo_> no error this time
<yahoo_> stucked on < waiting for device >
<yahoo_> phone didnt reboot
<ogra_> try if you can do "adb shell" from another terminal
<yahoo_> it says error: device not found
<ogra_> aha
<yahoo_> i get "error: device not found" :: D
<yahoo_> so
<ogra_> what was the exact phablet-flash line you used ?
<dylan> zis it possible to brick your phone with ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> not really
<yahoo_> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup -d maguro
<yahoo_> any thoughts
<ogra_> yahoo_, ok, kill that command ... then try the following: adb kill-server && sudo adb start-server ... then check with adb shell if zou can log in to recovery
<ogra_> if that works, exist out of adb and run the phablet-flash command again
<ogra_> *exit
<dobey> how does one make screen rotation work?
<ogra_> dobey, it just works ?
<ogra_> (in apps that use it)
<ttoine> ogra_, is there a howto to sync contacts, install twitter, etc? and is there a way to make some ssh terminal from my desktop, now that I connected the phone to wifi ?
<ogra_> ttoine, sshd is installed but off by default ... you can open the terminal and "sudo start ssh"
<dobey> ogra_: how do i know what apps use it?
<ogra_> dobey, turn your phone sideways
<ogra_> :)
<dobey> not helpful because it's not working for me
<yahoo_> done, adb shell  gives no devices. phone wont start :/
<ttoine> ogra_, where is the terminal ?
<ogra_> dobey, works fine for me in i.e. the terminal app
<ttoine> ogra_, the team really need to improve the doc !
<ogra_> ttoine, in the applications ... expand the installed category
<deiu> is there a default password for root? (can I do su -) on the phone?
<dobey> ogra_: not working here :(
<ogra_> dobey, which phone ?
<kenvandine> deiu, use sudo not su -
<ogra_> (mako or maguro)
<dobey> ogra_: nexus 7. does it only work in mir and not with sf?
<kenvandine> deiu, phablet user's passwd is phablet
<deiu> I still need the pass for phablet user
<ogra_> ah, well, n7 is pertty low prio atm
<pmcgowan> dobey, the shell does not rotate, just certain apps like webbrowser
<deiu> thanks
<pmcgowan> maybe n7 sensors not working?
<ogra_> deiu, phablet
<ogra_> :)
<kenvandine> deiu, np
<ogra_> ah, ken was faster
<kenvandine> i am pretty sure rotation used to work on the n7, but haven't  tried faster
<kenvandine> ogra_, i won the race :-p
<ogra_> :D
<rbelem> hey ogra_ :-)
<ogra_> not to hard against a chainsmoker like me :P
<rbelem> ogra_, how are you doing?
<ogra_> rbelem, !!!
<kenvandine> ogra_, haha... :-D
<ogra_> hwo is life
<yahoo_> gra, again i ended up with same screen :( CWM recovery
<ogra_> *how even
<rbelem> ogra_, :-D
<kenvandine> does anyone have examples of a project using cmake that uses qdoc as well?
<ogra_> yahoo_, yes, thats fine, but ot should move on after a while
<rbelem> ogra_, i'm back to help a little
<kenvandine> mhall119, ^^
<kenvandine> dpm, ^^
<ogra_> rbelem, cool !
<rbelem> ogra_, i bought a nexus 4 yesterday
<ttoine> ogra_, what is the default password for sudo N?
<ogra_> ttoine, phablet
<rbelem> ogra_, did you hear about openwhatsapp?
<yahoo_> but terminal command has ended. it gave same error
<ogra_> rbelem, there was someone working on a whatsapp client, i think he mentioned it on the meailing list ... he dropped the ball though
<ogra_> rbelem, his app was called whosthere ...
<ttoine> ogra_, oups, I just tell my ip adress and the password in th open space... all my colleagues are ssh my phone...
<ogra_> :)
<rbelem> ogra_, http://openwhatsapp.org/develop/
<deiu> any idea where the ofono config files are? *NetworkManager[1103]: <info> trying to read IMSI contexts from oFono files
<rbelem> ogra_, this other one i used in nokia n9
<ogra_> rbelem, ah, cool
<pmcgowan> mhall119, you about?
<dpm> kenvandine, not sure I know of any. Perhaps the Unity actions api or online accounts api?
<yahoo_> ogra, so whats next
<kenvandine> i'll check actions, online accounts is qmake
<ogra_> yahoo_, you could adb shell into the device and it still doesnt work with phablet-flash ?
<yahoo_> yeah i was able to login in adb shell
<rbelem> ogra_, do you know if qt4 apps works on ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> rbelem, i dont think so
<ttoine> ogra_, if I want to install some stuff with apt-get, this is in read only. how do I remove read only
<ogra_> should be all qt5
<ogra_> i fthey do thats by accident and will stop working soon
<rbelem> ogra_, the isse with openwhatsapp is that it is written in pyside
<rbelem> :-/
<ttoine> someone knows how to use apt-get on ubuntu-touch
<ttoine> ?
<ogra_> ttoine, touch /userdata/.writable_image ... but note this will break after a while
<ogra_> ttoine, and you cant do upgrades anymore
<ttoine> ogra_, you mean I will have to do it again ?
<ogra_> i mean you will run out of space at some point and have to reinstall
<ttoine> ogra_, not a matter. I would like to test tomcat 6 and a java app on the phone
<ttoine> ogra_, " touch /userdata/.writable_image" is the command line
<ogra_> yeah, just warning you :)
<ttoine> ?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thne reboot
<ttoine> ogra_, noticed ;-)
<ogra_> and you can apt-get install stuff
<ogra_> but i.e. apt-get dist-ugrade will break after some time ... and OTA upgrades wont work either anymore
<spindley> ogra_: we have to make image writable to sync google contacts, yes?
<ogra_> spindley, no
<spindley> oh, evolutionsync or whatever is preinstalled now?
<ogra_> you should never make the image wriable unless you actually work on the platform
<ogra_> syncevolution, right
<spindley> right
<spindley> cool
<spindley> thanks
<ogra_> and you should use it as the phablet user
<ogra_> whose homedir is writable
<spindley> right
<spindley> ok, thanks
<yahoo_> ogra, in terminal "INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes."
<ogra_> ("sudo -u phablet -i" in case you are in adb)
<yahoo_> and on phone, purple bg with robot
<ogra_> yahoo_, great, just wait until after the next reboot
<yahoo_> should i poke ? it hasnt finished
<ogra_> it should come up in ubuntu touch eventually
<yahoo_> ogra, ok
<ogra_> it takes 15 min or so
<ogra_> (the stage with the progress bar on screen)
<yahoo_> cool
<ogra_> and the first boot that will follow is very slow since it configures stuff in the background
<yahoo_> ogra,  regarding bug report,  this was my 4th time executing command
<ogra_> so be patient
<yahoo_> Christian Dywan (kalikiana) was right i guess. its bcuz of first flash
<kalikiana> first flash?
<yahoo_> first time flashing ?
<kalikiana> my device has seen plenty of flashes, so for me that's not the case
<kalikiana> I only talked about "the first attempt"
<kalikiana> as in, with that image in particular
<yahoo_> ok so i guess it was aquarius who said that.
<yahoo_> i cant think of any other factor, can you ? same image was loaded from download folder. same commands
<yahoo_> maybe, ogra has to worry about that :D
<yahoo_> aquarius,  did you get this message "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. FIX ?"
<ogra_> 14.04 will be the Trusty Tahr !!!
<ogra_> we have a name
<aquarius> yahoo_, er. I'm not sure. I don't remember getting it, and I've closed the terminal now, I'm afraid.
<yahoo_> aquarius, its on phone
<yahoo_> in CWM Recovery menu
<yahoo_> but terminal command is still running
<aquarius> yahoo_, I don't think I got that, but I'm not sure. I didn't have to touch the phone while phablet-flash was running; it just worked.
<yahoo_> ogra, what do u think ?
<ogra_> yahoo_, hmm ?
<yahoo_> ogra, i am in "CWM Recovery" again but this time i get this message "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. FIX ?"
<yahoo_> with some options
<ogra_> how did you get there ?
<ogra_> didnt you say  you had the androidn with the rotating guts and the progress bar ?
<yahoo_> After reboot. terminal still has same message "INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes."
<yahoo_> yeah i had that
<ogra_> after that it should just do a normal reboot if you dont touch the phone or fiddle with it
<ogra_> it definitely does for me
<deiu> Anyone around with experience regarding nmcli / ofono? :)
<yahoo_> infact it still has but progress bar and robot is static. no animation
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, ^^ ofono help?
<yahoo_> ogra, it stopped "ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way."
<kedivess> good morning
<ttoine> new question: I can't tweet from the phone twitter app: the phone doesn't show the keyboard...
<ttoine> any idea ?
<angelito> hey
<kedivess> i would ask if is it possible to install a language pack on ubuntu touch system-image . I tryed via adb shell using "sudo apt-get install language-pack-it" . It doesn't let me install.
<mohdisham> Has anybody ported it to n7100 here
<w-flo> mh. pull-lp-bin for generic initrd keeps on throwing 404 errors. is it expected for archive content to just disappear for a few minutes? *patiently waiting*
<pmcgowan> kedivess, system is ro by default, but there are a number of languages installed
<angelito> what image i need to install for samsung galaxy note 2(at&t)???
<pmcgowan> ttoine, there are occasional issues showing the osk, it might clear on restart
<deiu> cyphermox, ping
<kedivess> thanks for the answer. but there insn't the italian installed.
<pmcgowan> right
<pmcgowan> you can enable rw and install it
<pmcgowan> kedivess, but then updating is not gauranteed
<angelito> ???
<kalikiana> might be a click/apparmor team question if there's a plan for installing language packs
<kedivess> how to enable rw ? i tryed  "chmod +w  -R  / " but doesn't work
<kalikiana> kedivess: touch /userdata/.writable_image
<kalikiana> then reboot
<davmor2> deiu: what the issue, lets start there then if no one else can help cyphermox can
<ogra_> kedivess, note that making it writable will make yoou lose the ability to upgrade
<pmcgowan> !devices | angelito
<ubot5> angelito: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<deiu> davmor2, ok :)
<deiu> I'm trying to configure a gsm connection
<kedivess> and even if i update via terminal ?
<deiu> `nmcli con list` shows a connection /208230001390324/context1 as gsm
<ttoine> pmcgowan, thanks
<angelito> o ok thank you!
<deiu> however, I can tell from syslog that there is no configuration for that connection (empty fields)
<deiu> creating a new gsm connection with the correct settings does not work either (<warn> Activation (/ril_0) failed for connection '/208230001390324/context2')
<ogra_> kedivess, if you upgrade via terminal that would be via apt ... this will break after a while (running out of space)
<deiu> There's another syslog line saying: reason 'modem-no-carrier'
<davmor2> deiu: run /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-contexts and /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems and paste them in paste.ubuntu.com  I can guarantee they'll be needed
<kedivess> so the better way is to wait until italian language will appear.....
<deiu> I want to be able to edit the initial gsm config, but I can't find the corresponding file for it
<deiu> list-contexts provides an empty configuration for /ril_0 :S
<ogra_> kedivess, well, for testing you can surely just amke it writable and apt-get the langpack ... but it has drawbacks to do this
<ogra_> *make
<deiu> paste.ubuntu.com seems to be down
<gbs> yahoo_, did you solved your problem?
<deiu> never mind
<kedivess> ok thanks <ogra>
<davmor2> deiu: cyphermox, awe and rsalveti might be you're best bets
<mohdisham> I be been installing custom ROMs through cwm does this work the same way
<deiu> davmor2, thanks
<irongiant> nhaines: You still around?
<yahoo_> gbs, yeah simple reboot
<yahoo_> it booted in UT. but its really slow
<yahoo_> and i am not sure if something is missing :( its dark GUI
<ogra_> yes, the gnex has some performance bugs
<ogra_> dark gui ?
<ogra_> you should end up in atour that shows you how to use the gestures
<yahoo_> black. maybe its supposed to be that. but home screen is dull
<ogra_> *a tour
<ogra_> at least thats what is happeneing for me here
<yahoo_> ogra, will swap help ?
<ogra_> as soon as your device uses swap it will be unusable, so no
<ogra_> (there is swap btw)
<aquarius> well, Ubuntu for phones team: I have a phone. I have been able to read news on it, play a game on it, read Reddit, take a photo, post to g+, play music. That covers a good proportion of what I need already, and I've only been using it for half an hour. Nice work, all of you.
<ttoine> trying to install tomcat6 and openjdk 6 headless on ubuntu touch... not so easy, dpkg dont go at the end...
<ogra_> (but you dont want that to be used at all)
<yahoo_> yeah great work ! but bcuz its laggy i cant use it :(
<w-flo> ah. ubuntu trusty is the new code name. and I was wondering what "Unknown architecture armhf for ubuntu trusty" means
<ogra_> aquarius, not only us ! it was you too !!!
<aquarius> ogra_, I'm just a consumer, now. :) I shall be filing bugs, though -- and more importantly writing apps, which is what I want the phone for...
<cyphermox> deiu: poke
<zzarr_> Hello Hashcode, how is the HDMI driver comming along?
<cyphermox> deiu: check if your provider is in the file at /usr/share/mobile-broadband-provider-info/providers.xml
<deiu> cyphermox, nope, it isn't
<deiu> can I add it there?
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> can you give me the details actually, I'll make sure it gets added upstream
<cyphermox> I need the country, name of the provider at the very least, and any other info you have about them
<deiu> France, Virgin Mobile, APN=virgin-mobile.fr
<deiu> that's basically it
<deiu> let me test first before you push any changes
<cyphermox> ah, that's special. I would have expected it to be there
<deiu> is the xml file mounted ro?
<deiu> I can't save
<hello-there> It says..........................Please check that PPA name or format is correct ......cant add desktop tools   :(
<mfisch> hello-there: what ppa are you trying to add?
<hello-there> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<deiu> cyphermox, ^
<cyphermox> oh, right
<asac> stgraber: hi
<asac> stgraber: what do we need to do to prep the trusty thing on system miages?
<cyphermox> deiu: you'll need to touch /userdata/.writable_image first, then reboot, then edit.. the system is read-only. Note that that change may complicate upgrades in the future though
<asac> stgraber: also what about saucy... i assume we basically want to start producing daily saucy-updates images that then get tested and sit in saucy-proopsed until we decide to ship those to users?
<asac> stgraber: do you need anything from us?
<asac> stgraber: we would like to build a first, green image after the archive has the new toolchain, but before the imports start... so just checking what needs to be done
<deiu> cyphermox, can I just create a new file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/  instead?
<iBelieve> I'm interested in starting a website/blog about Ubuntu Touch & apps for it. Am I allowed to use "Ubuntu Touch" in the name, such as "Ubuntu Touch News & Apps"?
<deiu> and use the same structure from providers.xml
<stgraber> asac: once the cdimage infrastructure works (so once we get our first desktop imaeges out), all that will need to happen is a few lines of config in system-image to get things imported
<stgraber> we'll also need one line in the cdimage crontab to be added for saucy-updates but that's trivial too
<asac> stgraber: so our system-image will do the right thing as long as we output stuff to the right folder on cdimage?
<cyphermox> deiu: not really. that file is used just as a hint to ofono to try and do the right thing... what might work better is writing the right settings in /var/lib/ofono/<your imei>/gprs, but I don't know what the exact syntax is  -- you might be able to see from the file already there
<stgraber> so nothing required on your side except patience (since it usually takes a while before we can get our first live images built after a new release opens)
<cyphermox> deiu: if you decide to change files in /var/lib/ofono, you'll want to stop ofono first, and reboot when you're done
<stgraber> asac: yep
<deiu> cyphermox, thanks
<deiu> I'll give it a shot
<asac> stgraber: ok, maybe we can setup saucy-updates part before that?
<asac> then everything else will just happen i believe
<hello-there> ?
<asac> stgraber: or are you around over weekend?
<asac> (in case cjwatson feels like doinmg the toolchain over weekend_)
<stgraber> asac: yeah, I'll do the config changes today and will trigger a saucy-updates build (at the moment there should only be one package difference I believe, procps)
<deiu> is there a way to safely stop ofono?
<deiu> I can't find it in init.d/
<ogra_> deiu, uh, thats so last century .. ubuntu uses upstart
<cyphermox> sudo stop ofono
<deiu> nvm, I used service
<ogra_> :)
<stgraber> asac: I very much doubt we'll have livefs build before Monday at the very least. The toolchain is a requirement to open the archive, but we need quit a bit more than that before we can build live images.
<deiu> service ofono stop worked
<deiu> :)
<hello-there> It says..........................Please check that PPA name or format is correct .....
<deiu> ogra_, I'm old school :)
<asac> stgraber: ok, but in general your idea was that we would have daily images flow into saucy-updates so we can track regressions on dashboard etc. and once in a while do a promotion to saucy to ship that to end users, right?
<cjwatson> asac: I'm travelling over the weekend
<cyphermox> deiu: are you sure the APN is supposed to be virgin-mobile.fr? seems to me here like it would be ofnew.fr
<hello-there> Telling him to do ::::    sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<asac> cjwatson: ah cool. then we are safe:)
<cjwatson> asac: Trying to get as much done as possible before I leave at ~6pm
<asac> cjwatson: just enjoy your weekend and lets do the toolchain and first image monday
<cjwatson> asac: Well, there's more than me :)
<deiu> cyphermox, yes, let me check again on their website
<cyphermox> deiu: ok
<cjwatson> asac: I'm pretty sure doko wants to keep moving
<asac> cjwatson: yeah. lets stop talking then and meet monday :)
<asac> cjwatson: will he turn the auto-syncher on though?
<cjwatson> Dunno
<cjwatson> I'll try to make sure we're all in sync before EOD
<asac> ok i will talk to him
<asac> ah cool
<cjwatson> stgraber: I'm doing cdimage now
<asac> cjwatson: just let me know if i need to talk more and to who
<asac> thanks
<asac> rock on!
<stgraber> asac: so what will happen with saucy is that you'll see new images landing in saucy-proposed as usual and can test and promote those to the main saucy channel as you've always done
<cyphermox> deiu: you may be right, and most source on the web (including possibly their webside I just checked) can be out of date... I see one here with the virgin-mobile.fr APN
<melvster> 'Depending on the installed Android version, a popup will show up on the device with the host key that needs to be accepted for the device to communicate with the workstation' <----- I didnt get this ... should I continue anyway? :/
<stgraber> asac: so identical process as pre-release, only difference is that the changes in those images will come from saucy-updates
<ogra_> hello-there, on what ubuntu version are you doing that ?
<deiu> melvster, no, go into the developer settings
<deiu> then click the checkbox to allow USB dev connection
<melvster> deiu: i already clicked build 7 times it worked
<melvster> oh
<deiu> cyphermox, rebooting now, let's see what happens
<cyphermox> deiu: you made the file changes?
<deiu> cyphermox, it works! :D
<deiu> yes
<hello-there> <ogra_>   Its 13.10 Desktop version ..latest ..just downloaded and installed
<asac> stgraber: right. just that for saucy we dont promote every day usually
<asac> as its a "stable" channel variant
<asac> not a developer channel ... where the goal is to go daily forward
<asac> :)
<deiu> cyphermox, I've change the gprs config in /var/lib/ofono
<ogra_> hello-there, that doesnt need the PPA
<deiu> s/change/changed
<asac> stgraber: and stable is an alias, right?
<hello-there> Ummm..it says 3.11.0.12 Generic ..
<hello-there> Oh Ok !
<ogra_> hello-there, phablet-tools is in the archive, just install it from universe
<hello-there> damn sorry bro ..am just a new timer on ubuntu ....
<hello-there> could you tell me how to get it from universe ??
<melvster> deiu: i enabled USB debugging but i still dont have a popup
<hello-there> should i just do sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-  ?
<stgraber> asac: well, that's why the last channel rename removed any mention of daily ;)
<cyphermox> deiu: awesome!
<stgraber> asac: stable is indeed an alias to saucy
<cyphermox> deiu: can you share the exact settings? I'll make sure that gets added
<deiu> cyphermox, I only had to provide the APN name (virgin-mobile.fr)
<cyphermox> alright!
<deiu> thanks! :)
<melvster> i wonder should i run adb kill-server
<stgraber> asac: so new images will show up in saucy-proposed, we can test them there, when we feel there are enough interesting bugfixes, we copy to saucy and anyone using the saucy channel or one of its aliases will get the update
<asac> stgraber: nice one
<deiu> melvster, sure, and plug the USB cable back in
<asac> stgraber: i think its well designed... so one question came up about build numbers etc.
<asac> stgraber: i felt that build numbers are unique per channel[-proposed] and that that is more than enough
<asac> however, what happens if we move the stable alias of saucy to trusty
<deiu> brb
<asac> stgraber: do we then just hope that the trusty versionm is higher? or is there something else we do?
<hello-there> OK ...Is Universe the Local Repo fie in Ubuntu ?
<asac> stgraber: i think its a question how the alias is realized etc. i could imagine our tools recognize an alias switch and then know what the right, latest version is
<asac> but ... not sure
<melvster> got the popup ... here we go!
<ogra_> hello-there, just apt-get install
<hello-there> Thanks! Cheers!
<stgraber> asac: trusty will start at version 1
<ogra_> asac, huh ?
<stgraber> asac: and the client knows when an alias changes
<ogra_> asac, the stable alis will only move by trusty release
<stgraber> asac: so when changing devel from saucy to trusty, it'll do a full image update
<stgraber> so someone on one of the devel-* channels will basically see an update from version > 100 to version 1, then things go back to normal and we get deltas from that point on
<ogra_> stgraber, uh, thats pretty confusing
<ogra_> stgraber, especially in support and bugs
<ogra_> how would i know a user is on v1 of trusty instead of v1 of saucy ?
<stgraber> ogra_: doesn't our about the system dialog tell you what release you're on?
<melvster> how long does flashing normally take?
 * ogra_ was hoping we would never use release names in a rolling image 
<ogra_> stgraber, it does :(
<ogra_> so yeah, we will be able to differentiate
<stgraber> ogra_: anyway, people should always tell us what channel and device they're using, as otherwise we have no way of knowing what they're using
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> apport should collect that btw
<deiu> melvster, 10-15 mins
<stgraber> as someone using one of the -customized channels will get completely different build numbers even if using the same release
<stgraber> ogra_: yep, apport should definitely get the equivalent of system-image-cli -i when reporting a bug
<asac> stgraber: yeah, i need to understand that a bit more :)
<asac> the devel going back to 1 thing etc.\
<asac> but not today
<asac> that has at least a few weeks time :)
<ogra_> asac, huh ?
<ogra_> asac, it will be used as soon as we build the first test image
<ogra_> i dont think that has weeks time
<deiu> melvster, it is downloading in the background so it can take a while the first time you run it
<asac> ogra_: not sure what you mean. i was talkinga bout the weird behavioru if you move the "stable" alias from saucy to trusty
<asac> the rest sounds absolutely sane and simple here
<ogra_> asac, it will reset the devel version
<ogra_> to 1
<asac> ogra_: the alias rename, yes
<ogra_> stable wont change
<asac> but not the promotion
<asac> no?
<ogra_> stable will only change once 14.04 is released
<melvster> woo hoo it's aliiiiive!
<ogra_> asac, the promotions carry over the version from proposed
<asac> ogra_: i think you might be confused. the following line is about when we decide to move from saucy to trusty as "stable"
<asac> 17:05 < stgraber> so someone on one of the devel-* channels will basically see an update from version > 100 to  version 1, then things go back to normal and we get deltas from that point onhttp://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_custom/
<asac> 17:05 < stgraber> so someone on one of the devel-* channels will basically see an update from version > 100 to  version 1, then things go back to normal and we get deltas from that point on
<ogra_> asac, if we promote -propsed build #3 you will have #3 in devel
<asac> yes
<asac> thats the current situation
<ogra_> stable is something completely different
<ogra_> stable is the release ...
<asac> ogra_: you are out of context
<asac> i am talkinga bout the stable release handling, yes
<ogra_> stable will only change once 14.04 is released
<asac> ogra_: not necessarily
<asac> ogra_: we actually said we move to T after one month :)
<asac> and provide frequent updates from T for our stable users instead of continuinig to maintain saucy-updates
<ogra_> well, or for a few images we might build the next weeks but stable wont be affected by the numbering change until 14.04 releases
<asac> we will see
<asac> anyway
<ogra_> what will change versioning now is devel
<asac> i need to understand better what happens when we switch over
<ogra_> stable wont
<ogra_> only if there is a new stable channel
<asac> stgraber: so when will the numbers go back to 1 exactly?
<asac> stgraber: just if we change the alias, right?
<ogra_> saucy builds will just count up from 100
<ogra_> trusty builds will start at 1
<ogra_> (no matter in which channels they live)
<asac> stgraber: i havent seen stgraber saying that
<asac> ogra_: ^^
<ogra_> yes
<stgraber> asac: the numbering for trusty-proposed will start at 1
<asac> stgraber: oh so devel is not a real channel?
<stgraber> devel is an alias to saucy, devel-proposed is an alias to saucy-proposed, ...
<stgraber> once trusty exists, those aliases will change
<ogra_> and the numbering for saucy[rpopsed will continue at 101
<asac> stgraber: can we change that? i believe its better to have devel a real, continuosly trunk channel, so we can promote milestones in trusty and trusty-proposed
<yahoo> ogra, is there a way to close apps ?
<ogra_> yahoo, go to the thumbnail screen, hold down your finger until a close icon appears
<ogra_> asac, per definition devel is the rolling thing
<asac> right. but noone says that we need to treat those images as an alias
<asac> :)
<yahoo> cool ! and how do i use say, grooveshark dash plugins
<ogra_> asac, if i started on saucy and used devel i will magically move on to trusty
<asac> i know
<asac> thats not the point really :)
<ogra_> that only works if you have it as a linked (or aliased) thing
<ogra_> devel points to saucy atm
<ogra_> and will point to trusty then
<asac> ogra_: right. devel could be its own thing though
<asac> and then we can promote to trusty ever other week etc.
<asac> from devel
<stgraber> asac: if we were to do that (not that it's really possible at this point anyway), we'd have different build versions in devel and in trusty and in saucy which would make things rather more confusing I believe
<yahoo> what do you mean ?
<ogra_> asac, trusty and devel are the same thing by then
<stgraber> the way I designed devel is for it to work identically as the devel alias at the archive level
<ogra_> yeah
<stgraber> same name and same behaviour so that we don't confuse people more than they need to
<asac> stgraber: not sure if its more confusing. at least our devel build rev (which is our main trunk and moving baseline), would continuously move forward without resets
<asac> anyway, just discussing... want to understand it better :)
<ogra_> stgraber, how about setting 100 as the default for trusty ... shoudlnt be to hard  to put that in artificially
<stgraber> ogra_: that's easy but then good luck with the confusion when 101 is pushed to saucy as an update image :)
<asac> stgraber: so we plan to ship stable updates from T after the first month as you know
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> stgraber: for that having devel and trusty separate sounds reasonable
<ogra_> stgraber, thats asacs thing to clearify then :P
<ogra_> asac, again, devel and trusty are the same thing once trusty starts
<asac> devel is a daily release channel
<ogra_> devel is always an alias for the currrent devel release in the works
<ogra_> saucy is a release channel
<asac> so how do i ship stable images from T after a month
<ogra_> as trusty will be after release
<asac> current install folks are tracking stable channel
<asac> so in 2 month we might want to ship a T image on stable
<ogra_> stable will point to saucy
<ogra_> devel will point to trusty
<asac> right. hence thats wrong :)
<asac> and we need to move to trusty and then suddely those folks tracking stable get the daily devel release
<ogra_> and saucy will get the updates
<ogra_> while trusty will get the new images
<asac> so yeah... we need to make devel a special channel ... that is following daily-release model
<asac> while all other channels follow a stable release model
<ogra_> it already is
<stgraber> stable-* will keep on pointing to saucy-* until we decide to have it point ot trusty, which will likely be in a month or so (and yeah, that's abusing the "stable" name but whatever)
<stgraber> devel-* points to saucy-* until trusty builds exist, then it'll point to trusty-*
<asac> stgraber: but then trusty folksk suddenly get daily releases... not sure if thats what we want
<hello-there> Orga .....i could install phablet tools but it says .....Unable to locate package android tools ............
<hello-there> 13.10
<asac> i think it might be good, but in pratice we probably want to distinguish between daily and stable
<ogra_> hello-there, tead the instructions, its not "android-tools" ... the package name is longer
<stgraber> well, people who are currently on the stable-* channels have been getting almost daily updates up until yesterday
<ogra_> asac, but thats what we do
<asac> stgraber: well, it was the first release. now we move stable alias to a "real" stable channel after the release
<asac> and folks that want to track devel should do so
<ogra_> stable is the final release fo a released distro (and potential updates)
<stgraber> so I don't think they'll be terribly surprised to get move to trusty once it's usable
<ogra_> devel is always the devel release
<stgraber> though this cycle is the only time we'll be doing that, once 14.04 release, I expect the stable alias to be a real stable channel and not change until the next release
<hello-there> aaaah .....i thougoht it ended on -tools- ...
<asac> stgraber: right, but suddenly we ship daily updates to our stable users
<ogra_> asac, why woudl we
<asac> i think thats too frequent for anything stable ... unless stable doesnt mean: end user ready
<hello-there> ;-)  Tnx!
<asac> ogra_: because we promote images from devel-proposed daily to devel
<ogra_> asac, if stable users used --channel saucy they get what they asked for
<asac> and hence stable is pointint to devel once we move it :)
<ogra_> if users used --channel devel they get what they asked for by the definition
<stgraber> asac: I'm fine keeping stable pointing to saucy until trusty releases, the problem we have there is that phablet-flash is using stable by default so we'll end up with a whole lot of people stuck on saucy without any touch update until trusty releases
<ogra_> stable is never pointing to devel
<ogra_> they are mutually exclusive
<asac> stgraber: right. but i want to move folks to T, but not to devel. e.g. i want another channel that then can get our stable promotions before T is released
<ogra_> thats stable
<asac> anyway. maybe i can ignore that for now... just feels odd/wrongish
<ogra_> or saucy (which are the same)
<stgraber> ogra_: I think asac wants something using trusty but even more tested than the main trusty channel
<ogra_> on devel you are completely rolling, on stable you are stuck with saucy (plus potential updates) until trusty releases
<stgraber> anyway, we're not going to change that alias today so we can wait a bit to discuss that
<ogra_> stgraber, asac, so a second devel channel
<asac> stgraber: right, i assume we can later untangle aliases etc.  if we know better what we want? if so, lets fold this discussion for now and do what you planned to do
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> dvel-devel ?
 * ogra_ doesnt get the purpose of that 
<stgraber> ogra_: that's what it sounds like to me, yes, something like trusty-stable or the like that gets even less update than trusty itself
 * asac didnt say that, but is happy to folkd that discussion until later
<ogra_> stgraber, honestly to me it sounds like we all want the same, but asac just misunderstands the concept :)
<stgraber> ogra_: with something like trusty-proposed => trusty => trusty-stable and stable being an alias of trusty-stable
<ogra_> we're not good at explaining i fear
<stgraber> anyway, I've got to run for a while, we won't change the stable alias today so we can discuss this later :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> we have 6 months to worry about stable :)
<melvster> im blown away by how good ubuntu touch is ... congrats guys!!!!
<ttoine> running a java application (tomcat6) on ubuntu-touch phone !!!
<melvster> nice
<ogra_> melvster, thanks !
<ogra_> ttoine, congrats !
<zzarr_> Hello is ubuntu touch using mir?
<ogra_> zzarr_, yes
<zzarr_> nice
<ogra_> on both supported phones :)
<zzarr_> :)
<zzarr_> I wish the HDMI driver got finnished for my Motorola Droid 4
<yahoo> ogra, so theres no workaround for this lag ?
<zzarr_> Hashcode is working on it, but I think he rarly have time
<yahoo> i really want to stick to UT
<ogra_> yahoo, no, there will be fixes at some point
<ogra_> but atm there is no workaround
<yahoo> ogra, ok how do i use restore android ? i have backup.ab file
<ajbrandt1> hello world
<ogra_> yahoo, follow the install doc to restore the OS, then use whatever android uses to restore the backup
<ze_> has anyone installed ubuntu touch in device with cpu from mediatek?
<ogra_> !devices | ze
<ubot5> ze: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> ze_, sheck the wikipage above
<ogra_> *check
<ze_> ok tks
<timppa> can someone tell me what the triangle with letter R means on the indicator bar?
 * ogra_ has never seen that 
<timppa> it just appeared there, haven't seen it before
<sergiusens> timppa, ogra_ roaming perhaps?
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> tedg, might know
<ogra_> that would have been my guess too
<timppa> that might be yes
<ogra_> are you ?
<ogra_> physically i mean
<timppa> yes, because this one operator in Finland is using another operators network so basically it's always roaming
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah, then it makes sense
<timppa> yes
<blead> greetings
<hello-there> It says........You will also need to accept a host key on the device. ..................no such key shows up ...
<ogra_> i guess you will be able to look that icon up in the ubuntu phone handbook that ships with the ubuntu phone :)
<ogra_> one day ..
<blead> rasing hand
<timppa> :)
<ttoine> ogra_, thanks ;-)
<ogra_> blead, thats bad for your blood circulation :)
<blead> um, nexus 7, is it normal for the screen to flash?
<ttoine> we will make a how to next week
<ogra_> n7 is rather broken and yeah, flachy
<ogra_> *flashy
<hello-there> It says........You will also need to accept a host key on the device. ..................no such key shows up ...  ANDROID 4.3 here ..Thanks!
<blead> okay, sad face.
<ogra_> tablets werent in the focus of 13.10
<ogra_> you can switch back from Mir to surgfaceflinger on that device
<ogra_> by removing /home/phablet/.display-mir
<ogra_> (and rebooting)
<blead> on y nexus 7 what is the best image?
<ogra_> that will not give you all features but at least no flicker
<blead> Mir, how do I find that in the Git
<ogra_> blead, ask in #ubuntu-mir ... thats where the devs are
<blead> I am running multi rom
<hello-there> It says........You will also need to accept a host key on the device. ..................no such key shows up ...  ANDROID 4.3 here ..
<ogra_> not sure there is a git tree ...
<ogra_> most likely rather a bazaar one
<yahoo> ogra, my build id is not listed here : https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images
<ogra_> yahoo, it should be linked from the touch install page
<ogra_> iirc there is a direct link
<yahoo> ogra, yeah thats the link
<blead> thank you, so we headed for a reckoning I take it
<yahoo> but i cant find my build id there
<hello-there> It says........You will also need to accept a host key on the device. ..................no such key shows up ...  ANDROID 4.3 here ..
<sergiusens> hello-there, if you have done that before, it's not likely you need to do that again
<melvster> what should i do if the OS crashes?
<melvster> wait or reboot?
<yahoo> ogra, can i flash with a different image ?
<sergiusens> melvster, most of the time it restarts
<sergiusens> yahoo, what's your build id?
<yahoo> JOP4OD
<hello-there> But when I run phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup .....it Giver ...ERROR:device not found ...
<melvster> sergiusens: thanks
<yahoo> Android 4.2.1
<sergiusens> yahoo, and device?
<yahoo> Gnexus
<hello-there> i reckokn its cuz host key is required for phone and workstation to communicate
<sapan> hello-there , make sure your device is shown . adb devices
<hello-there> and........................it not coming up ...  :-/
<hello-there> Nope ...
<hello-there> just checked..it aint listed ....
<hello-there> so ...how to get it up there ? Hint Please !
<yahoo> hello-there, did you enable usb debugging ?
<sergiusens> hello-there, what version of adb do you have?
<hello-there> Yes ..it says you are a developer...
<hello-there> im sorry ow can i check adb version please /
<yahoo> hello-there, not just that ! Tick checkbox enable usb debugging in developer options
<hello-there> aaah!!
<hello-there> leme try ..Thanks!!
<sapan> sudo adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server
<yahoo> once done, run this in terminal "adb devices". hopefully, you'll see a device
<yahoo> ogra, so ?
<sapan> just curious . What % of ubuntu touch os code is actually re used from desktop one ?
<sergiusens> yahoo, I think you should be fine with 4.2.2 (JDQ39)
<mhall119> kenvandine: hey, what did you need me for earlier?
<mfisch> is it okay to autoland stuff today or will it cause horrible problems
<mfisch> specifically ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks
<kenvandine> mhall119, just looking for any examples of projects that use cmake and generate qdoc docs
<yahoo> sapan, none !
<kenvandine> unity-actions-api does, so i have one example :)
<yahoo> sergiusens, are you sure ? i dnt want to brick my device :?
<sapan> yahoo so what does it mean when it says ubuntu touch is based on ubuntu saucy 13.10
<yahoo> sapan, idk. i was told that ubuntu touch was built from scratch. Convergence will be added later.
<yahoo> sapan, btw, where did you read that ?
<deiu> Hmm...is there a way to turn the phone into a mass storage device?
<deiu> I'd rather not use adb push all the time
<mhall119> kenvandine: ah, I don't know of any
<mhall119> kenvandine: I think you just need a .qdocconf file though, not a .pro or anything
<pmcgowan> sapan, yahoo there is much code in common between desktop and phone
<sapan> i read it somewhere in official ubuntu site
<pmcgowan> and over time more will be used in desktop
<sapan> i doubt they built it from scratch . That will be hell lot of code .
<w-flo> deiu, you should have mtp access to your device
<deiu> w-flo, oh? thanks, I'll check
<sapan> I think the focus is on MIR so that UI plays the key here not the core codes
<w-flo> deiu, at least that's what they say. It's pretty flaky on my device (which is not officially supported), so I either have adb or mtp, but never both. But when it works, it pops up a windows on my desktop as soon as I plug my phone into usb
<mfisch> fginther: ping
<hello-there> Gentlemen,.....This IS my last step if someone could assist please ...
<hello-there> when i run phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup
<melvster> hello-there: took me 10 minutes
<mfisch> hello-there: whats the question?
<hello-there> EROR: phablet-flash:HTTPSConnectionPool(host'     ', port=443) :Max tries exceeded...............
<hello-there> im able to ping and nslookup system-image.ubuntu.com
<yahoo> run "adb shell"
<hello-there> proxy entries are correct
<hello-there> is it something else or just my connection issue ?
<yahoo> ah ! its https connection
<yahoo> your connection
<yahoo> try proxy or VPN
<hello-there> proxy entries for http https and socks in /rtc/apt/apt.conf exist
<hello-there> proxy entries for http https and socks in /etc/apt/apt.conf exist
<hello-there> Any hints ?
<hello-there> Any hints ?
<yahoo> no
<hello-there> :)
<hello-there> ok..Thanks!
<yahoo> lol !
<yahoo> what is apt.conf for ?
<yahoo> is it for apt-get ?
<mhall119> I would assume so, yes
<w-flo> I guess so (and I doubt phablet-flash respects proxy settings from that file)
<mfisch> hello-there: phablet-flash does not handle proxies well
<yahoo> well then it wont work as phablet-tools uses wget
<mfisch> it for sure cannot handle https proxy servers
<mfisch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1225910
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225910 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-flash fails behind proxy" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hello-there> Right!
<mfisch> I did not try http proxy, but you'd need to set the http_proxy environment variable to try it, I bet it fails too
<mfisch> hello-there: can you wait until (presumably) you get home from work?
<hello-there> :)
<hello-there> No ! ! ! !
<hello-there> I Want it NOW ! ! !
<hello-there> if it doesnt brick my phone ..ill get through proxy bugger ..
<yahoo> simple use it without proxy
<mfisch> tether your laptop to another phone
<hello-there> ok ..
<mfisch> go to a coffee shop
<hello-there> :) Good Idea..
<hello-there> Im Off !
<yahoo> which phone are using flashing ?
<hello-there> Nexus 4
<yahoo> which phone are youu*** flashing ?
<yahoo> ok
<yahoo> ogra, are you there ?
<yahoo> i am having hard time finding factory image of GNEX
<yahoo> anyone ?
<pmcgowan> yahoo, link on the install page
<jamal> yahoo here u go :https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images
<pmcgowan> in the topic
<yahoo> yeah its not there
<yahoo> JOP4OD
<Gyula> hello
<Gyula> i am behind proxy, and i tried download this current directoy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ but phablet-flash ubuntu-system --alternate-server ~/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current --no-backup is not working
<yahoo> flashing any other image may brick my phone ?
<bit__> Hello everyone
<ogra_> yahoo, you cant brick a nexus ...
<Gyula> is there anybody?
<bit__> I installed ubuntu-touch on Nexus 7 WFI 2012 with the following string: phablet-flash ubuntu-system - channel devel - no-backup ... does not work well in most crashes (screen flickers and freezes everything). someone help me anymore?
<ogra_> Gyula, 351 people except ing you
<yahoo_> ogra, what do u mean ?
<ogra_> yahoo_, you cant brick a nexus
<ogra_> <yahoo> flashing any other image may brick my phone ?
<Gyula> is there any way to predownload ubuntu phone image for my galaxy nexus?
<Gyula> i am behind prxy and phablet-tools is not working with proxy
<tobiasBora> Hello !
<tobiasBora>  I have a little question : will it be possible in the future to run Ubuntu on a Samsung Galaxy Ace device, or is is not powerful enough ?7
<yahoo_> ogra, then what will happen ? whats the difference between all of them
<ogra_> yahoo_, just grab the lastes maguro image, that should work
<ogra_> yahoo_, ask google ?
<yahoo_> ogra, and will my backup work with them ?
<Gyula> ogra: can you help me?
<Gyula> http://askubuntu.com/questions/259616/phablet-flash-b-behind-http-proxy
<yahoo_> tobiasBora, you need atleast 512 to run UT
<ogra_> yahoo_, i have no idea, i'm not a big android user ...
<ogra_> Gyula, nope, no idea, probably sergiusens has an idea
<yahoo_> oh ok ! i know i've been asking a lot :D btw, what do u use ? some secret UT ?:P
<yahoo_> or Ubuntu for Devs :P
<ogra_> well, i have an android phone i use just not that deeply that i know much beyond the few functions of it that i need
<bit__> I installed ubuntu-touch on Nexus 7 WFI 2012 with the following string: phablet-flash ubuntu-system - channel devel - no-backup ... does not work well in most crashes
<ogra_> 13.10 did pretty much only focus on phones
<tobiasBora> yahoo_: Ok thank you. So it won't be enough...
<jamal> ogra_: is there any button to enable or disable auto brightness?
<ogra_> jamal, nope, thats 14.04 stuff
<bit__> thank you anyway
<ogra_> (13.04 == have brightness control at all  .... 14.04 == have all the fancy luxury features )
<ogra_> :)
<bit__> see later
<ReeSilva_SPFC> Hey guys
<ReeSilva_SPFC> Some of u have tried to port Ubuntu Touch to Motorola Razr I (that one with Intel inside)?
<jamal> ogra, when i adjust the the brightness to full and lock the phone and unlock back the brightness become lower, is it a bug?
<jamal> ogra, but it seems the light sensor working fine!
<ogra_> jamal, thats most likely a bug, but then  we dont have any ways to store settings for brightness yet so it will be fixed anyway once that feature lands
<jamal> orgra_, thanks a lot
<sergiusens> Gyula, ogra_ that seems like the old cdimage stuff where we used rsync
<Gyula> sergiusens, and what is the new one?
<sergiusens> Gyula, as in the wiki; I think the requests module picks up proxies; can you try that?
<sergiusens> ReeSilva_SPFC, do we have the source code for that? Might be interesting to start the x86 port of this :-)
<bit__> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/ASUS_Nexus_7/ME370T please the string???
<Gyula> later, now i have to go :( but thanks
<NicKBUIG> Hi there, is there a working version of Ubuntu Touch for grouper?
<NicKBUIG> ubuntu official release only maguro and mako :(
<NicKBUIG> *released
<Paul_mac1> hi. following instructions. adb does not work after flashing with fastboot and rebooting into recovery. it just does not see a device
<Paul_mac1> is there another way to put that zip file into /sdcard/autodeploy.zip at this moment?
<Paul_mac1> oh. seems a windows issue
<Paul_mac1> looks like it works under ubuntu
<ReeSilva_SPFC> This is what I'm questioning, @sergiusens. If we have the source code, I want to try port
<timppa> btw, is there a way to add ringtones to ro image without braking anything?
<espacial> hello!
<mfisch> fginther: ping
<espacial> hello!
<espacial> anyone tried ubuntu phone yet?
<mfisch> yes, for about 6 months ;)
<espacial> but it really only for nexus 4?
<mfisch> no, it will run on some other platforms, the n7 will work as well (and others)
<ogra_> espacial, porting to other devices is done by the community
<ogra_> they are not as fast
<espacial> right
<ogra_> give them some time to catch up :)
<ogra_> i guess by 14.04 the world will look compeletly different
<espacial> yea, I know, I only ask because I remember the first mobile with ubuntu, it was an atrix from motorola
<espacial> so I tought, i have an atrix 2, i could have with out any trouble ubuntu
<espacial> but, on ubuntu i just read about it is for nexus 4, so probably there is no firmware to my phone
<ogra_> no, the new ubuntu for phones is completely designed from scratch, its a totally different beast
<espacial> no more .img and vnc viewer, thats is great!
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> alex-abreu: pong
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, quick question ... there is no "front end" (non private) to  libnityLauncher-qml.so right ?
<mzanetti> alex-abreu: what do you mean with frontend?
<mzanetti> alex-abreu: well, the launcher in unity8 uses this
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, yeah but you need to pull in a private package and tweak QML2_IMPORT_PATH in order to pull in the so right ?
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, since it is not installed in a default searhc location etc. for clients to use
<mzanetti> alex-abreu: right. no, this is not intended to be used by anything else
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, mmh ... any plans on something around that ?
<mzanetti> alex-abreu: no. why would you need that?
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, to access the count/progress features of the launcher
<alex-abreu> items
<alex-abreu> thru the model
<mzanetti> alex-abreu: ah, no. that wouldn't work anyways. the api to control those properties is not in place yet
<mzanetti> alex-abreu: but I think that's one if the first things happening when we're opening development for trusty
<mzanetti> s/if/of/
<hayato_> hi someone can help me?
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, nothing dbus exported ?
<mzanetti> alex-abreu: no, not yet
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, & the launcher model not accessible from "outside" ...
<mzanetti> alex-abreu: no. right now you can't change that
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, mmh ... ok
<mzanetti> alex-abreu: what's your use case? so I can prioritize it if needed
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, for webapps ... mimic what's exposed thru libunity on desktop
<yahoo_> .
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, p1 for us
<mzanetti> alex-abreu: well, the guy who should have implmented that was on sick leave for a while :/ But before he said that we couldn't use what libunity currently offers. I don't know the reason tho
<hayato_> i'm tryng to install touch on my nexus 4 but the installation stop and the terminal say that the device is not found
<mzanetti> alex-abreu: will ask when I catch him next.
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, who was it?
<mzanetti> alex-abreu: Wellark
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, ah yeah, I had tried to reach him for sometime, ok was in a sick leave, I talked to him last summer about launcher bits, and had no news since then
<mzanetti> alex-abreu: anyways, even if the API would be in place, right now all the apps are stopped when minimized, so they couldn't update anything anyways
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, will you be talking about this in oakland? or should I kick off a discussion by email since it is a priority for us
<mzanetti> huh? oakland? Did I miss something?
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, yeah, I know, but anyway ...
<sergiusens> mzanetti, there's a manager sprint in oakland + a few tech leads; so Saviq might be there
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, ah no, there is a sprint in oakland in a few weeks, I'll be there, thought you would too
<hayato_> the device don't go in recovery mode
<yahoo_> hayato, what happens when you press power button ?
<mzanetti> alex-abreu: ok. no, I won't be there I think. But Saviq most likely is if you need someone to talk to. He should know all the stuff. You can still trigger this discussion by mail if you want
<hayato_> yahoo_ : black screen
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, ok I'll do it ...
<yahoo_> no "Google" ?
<yahoo_> are you sure your phone didnt disconnect ?
<hayato_> yahoo_: no only black screen. yes the phone is connect if i command lsusb the terminal show me it but if i command adb devices don't appear
<Felipe__> hello, i have a question, ubuntu-touxh is a FOSS proyect?
<yahoo_> adb devices will only work if your phone is turned on
<hayato_> yahoo_ : so what can i do?
<codelinx> Has anyone tested this on other devices, i.e. rooted s3, s4, Note 3, LG G2 (all verizon)
<yahoo_> i am not sure ! i hope you havent brick your phone
<codelinx> This install works from android and is installed alongside the Android OS, is this correct? ... PS no i havent attempted it yet
<yahoo_> codelinx, no ! you have to erase android to install UT
<hayato_> the bootloader mode it go but if i try to go to recovery nothing happens
<yahoo_> try this : power button + volume up + volume down
<hayato_> yahoo_: go in download mode
<yahoo_> no, recovery mode
<yahoo_> press volume down key
<yahoo_> then power button
<hayato_> yahoo_: on the display there is an icon that say download mode
<yahoo_> which phone are u using ?
<hayato_> nexsus 4
<hayato_> nexus*
<yahoo_> volume up/down is used to change option and power key is "confirm". when you press "power button + volume up + volume down" you should see "START". can you ?
<hayato_> yes
<yahoo_> ok press volume down
<yahoo_> what can u see  now ?
<hayato_> yahoo_: restart bootloader?
<yahoo_> no press again
<yahoo_> now can you see recovery ?
<hayato_> black sceen appear
<ubuntuonN5> guys, does this version work with desktop mode?
<yahoo_> no robot ?
<beuno> ubuntuonN5, not super well, no
<codelinx> okay, and the adb backup produces a flashable image from the Ubuntu or can it be flahsed some other way? Does the phone keep the custom recoevery i.e. clockwork mod or TWRP?
<hayato_> no only black screen
<beuno> ubuntuonN5, this next cycle we'll be focusing on convergence
<hayato_> yahoo_: the terminal says device not found if i try to give command "sudo phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup"
<hayato_> yahoo_: and then say "ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell getprop ro.cm.device ' returned non-zero exit status 255"
<yahoo_> it wont work unless you are in android
<yahoo_> or UT
<alex-abreu> hayato_, does your device have enough battery? have you tried fastboot flashing   ?
<hayato_> yahoo:i don't undstend
<hayato_> alex: yes but the answer by the terminal is the same device is not connected
<harris> hey
<hayato_> alex: sorry say"device not found"
<harris> why would ubuntu release ubuntu touch if there are still things that dont work
<ubuntuonN5> when will a update be released so we can use desktop mode?
<alex-abreu> hayato_, when you are in bootloader mode, fastboot does not see the device?
<beuno> harris, because, iterations?
<yahoo_> hayato, idk why you cant enter recovery
<harris> when do you think it will be stable enough on nexus 7 to replace android
<beuno> harris, this release was focused on phones
<hayato_> alex ok i see the device
<harris> not the nexus 7?
<beuno> harris, next release will focus on supporting tablets and the desktop. So probably for 14.04
<alex-abreu> hayato_, then you can manually flesh from there and recover from a bricked phone
<beuno> harris, no, this release wasn't focused on nexus 7
<hayato_> yahoo_: i don't know why i can't enter to recovery
<harris> i have to wait 6 months
<hayato_> alex: how can i do
<beuno> or follow the development cycle
<hayato_> ?
<alex-abreu> hayato_, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2277112
<alex-abreu> hayato_, if you can see your device in fastboot thene there is hope, and make sure that you have enough battery ...
<hayato_> alex thanks i try this guide
<harris> will they still fix some issues or not until 14.04
<beuno> harris, yes, there will be incremental work from now until 14.04
<Limsted> oy! can i use the ubuntu phone on a HTC Desire HD?
<harris> but they wont release the fixes until 14.04
<tbanish> think its safe to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 7? will it be very buggy still?
<harris> tbanish, i have nexus 7
<Octopus_> where to download old skins for opera 12
<harris> thats what i wanna know
<beuno> tbanish, it's not yet super stable in nexus 7
<beuno> the focus for 13.10 has been phones
<beuno> so galaxy nexus and nexus 4
<beuno> the tablet and desktop story is what will be the focus of 14.04
<tbanish> ahh ok, thanks beuno!
<yahoo_> dnt install on Galaxy nexus
<yahoo_> its super laggy. not worth it
<slangasek> ogra_: so, systemd accepted into saucy-updates; can we get a new image built for the saucy stable channel?
<slangasek> yahoo_: yep, that will be fixed in the next respin
<slangasek> or at least, the CPU usage bug triggered by the crazy android video driver will be fixed
<slangasek> no promises that there won't still be lag for other reasons
<yahoo_> when will net respin  release ?
<espacial> question: I can flash my phone (atrix2) to try the installatino doing the backup of android, and if that does not works on this phone just restore? as easy as it sounds?
<slangasek> yahoo_: I'm not sure; it may take a couple of days for us to validate the new image
<godemperor_> hi, im newbie on ubuntu ¿where can i found ubuntu-touch for the galaxy GT-I9000B?
<yahoo_> espacial, i doubt it
<yahoo_> slangasek, cool !
<yahoo_> so maybe monday ?
<yahoo_> to release ?
<espacial> yahoo_: what you recommend me to do, just wait fot 14.04? or tried to change phone? :P
<yahoo_> well, i dnt really know how smooth is it as its laggy on my phone.
<ogra_> slangasek, i'll forward that to asac, not sure if we want to wait for more SRUs
<yahoo_> if video driver fix releases soon, its worth trying
<espacial> yahoo_: you have nexus 4?
<yahoo_> i would use UT permanantly, if driver is fixed.
<yahoo_> so galaxy nexus
<slangasek> ogra_: why would we wait
<yahoo_> BTW, Music Player is amazing
<ogra_> dunno, i dont kneo what exactly the plans are
<ogra_> *know
<slangasek> ogra_: we were supposed to be able to spin multiple image updates a day; I don't think we want to have to wait :)
<ogra_> (i know what the plans for T are, just not for S)
<yahoo_> ogra, when i push power button while phone is turned off, it shows charging icon :/
<slangasek> ogra_: we could at least spin off an image, even if we don't put it in the pipe for validation and promotion yet
<slangasek> in fact, kicking it off now
<ogra_> yahoo_, only if plugged in, i think android does the sam e
<ogra_> slangasek, ok
<yahoo_> ogra, no its not plugged in :/
<ogra_> thats weird, never seen it doing that when not plugged in
 * ogra_ would remove the battery to hard reset it 
<yahoo_> yeah i have to remove battery otherwise it wont start
<yahoo_> BTW, it turned off itself, maybe bcuz of low battery.
<ogra_> ah, yeah, that might get you into a weird state
<nick__> I want to install Ubuntu touch on HTC Desire HD. Is this possible?
<ogra_> nick__, there might be a port, note though that the ports are all a little behind (ubuntu for phones moved very fast the last months)
<ogra_> !devices| nick__
<ubot5> nick__: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<yahoo_> ogra, is there screencapture in UT ?
<ogra_> yahoo_, not on the gnex ... sadly
<yahoo_> ok
<yahoo_> ok so in a couple days, driver fix will be available ? will it be available via OTA ?
<ogra_> yes
<slangasek> it will, yes
<yahoo_> ogra, slangasek, how smooth will it be then ? like android ? or iOS ?
 * ogra_ doubts that ... there are still other bugs with Mir and the driver 
<ogra_> but it will surely be better
<slangasek> I don't know about bugs with Mir, but the driver sure isn't the happiest :)
<vila> evening guys
<vila> does 'FAILED (remote: (InvalidState)) when running 'fastboot flash bootloader ...' rings a bell ?
<ogra_> slangasek, well, seems there is an ability to turn off the uevent spam at the source
<kenvandine> i'm amazed how much bettery  my battery life is today than it was a couple days ago... i guess there has been some improvements :)
<ogra_> which i suspect will give us actually some performance gain
<ogra_> vila, sounds like your device isnt properly unlocked ?
<slangasek> ogra_: no, the userspace drivers rely on that uevent spam.
<slangasek> it's a ridiculous architecture
<ogra_> slangasek, they dont use it under SF
<kenvandine> unplugged for 6 hours, reasonably heavy usage and still 87%
<slangasek> yes, they do
<ogra_> slangasek, there is a switch the some area that Mir doesnt use ... if that  switch is flicked it only spams while there is actual action going on
<vila> ogra_: nope, it has been unlocked.... months ago and I 'fastboot oem unlock' says already unlocked
<vila> s/I//
<ogra_> s/the some/in some/
<slangasek> ogra_: which means there will still be uevent spam at precisely the time when you care about the UI being smooth ;)
<ogra_> heh, indeed, but the bg noise will be gone
<ogra_> which means the GPU should be less stressed
<ogra_> (since the driver reacts to the events only apparently)
<infinity> Image building should work now, if someone wants to try one.
<infinity> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/20131018.1/ <-- core built everywhere, at least.
<ogra_> i assume no special options should be needed ?
<slangasek> infinity: well, I'm currently building for DIST=saucy
<infinity> ogra_: Nope, should default to trusty.
<slangasek> so the buildds might be a little busy
<infinity> Oh, well, people can test when you're done testing. :P
<slangasek> :-)
<ogra_> i'll try one in 30min, then the saucy one should be done
<infinity> I'm just relaying the "infrastructure should be ready" message.  What people do with it, I care little.
<ogra_> or in 1h to be safe
<infinity> I have Matthew, Will, and Thom waiting for me with pints in hand.  Need to tidy up a few more things and call it a week.
<ogra_> stgraber, is a trusty build safe already ? will system-image pick it up for the right channel ?
<ogra_> infinity, enjoy !
 * ogra_ lifts his beer bottle
<AlgoRhymes> Is there any way to run android apps on ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> (you might be able to ship a dalvik vm inside the click package of your app ... theoretically ...  practically it would have to talk to Mir, not sure if that would work)
<espacial> after UT is installed, android is erased right?
<stgraber> ogra_: it's safe to trigger a trusty build. The channels aren't setup yet but it won't cause any harm and is useful to check that the cdimage part works at least.
<vila> ogra_: restoring grouper with bootloader-4.18 worked, couldn't install 4.23. I'm unblocked, just mentioning in case someone ran into the same issue
<vila> espacial: ot
<vila> espacial: it's erased before the install
<ogra_> stgraber, great, just wanted to make sure i dont harm anything
<espacial> thanks vila
<stgraber> ogra_: system-image looks specifically for files starting with saucy- so it'll just ignore trusty
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> well, that wont buy us an image to test :)
<hayato_> alex: thanks i do it and i boot my phone in ubuntu touch it's great :) thank you for your help
<fearphage> gss
<yahoo_> hayato, how did u fix ?
<stgraber> ogra_: trusty added to system-image, so if you manage to build an image, it should get published
<ogra_> great
<stgraber> ogra_: I also changed the paths so that it should notice a new post-release saucy image and import it as expected
<ogra_> i dont see why i wouldnt manage to build one
<ogra_> it is effectively saucy with new toochain
<ogra_> stgraber, awesome, thanks
<stgraber> ogra_: well, I got quite a few cdimage build failure e-mails in my inbox :)
 * ogra_ sees them too 
<deiu> Anyone here working on the web browser? :)
<yahoo_> when i visit firefox.com from UT. it say download from Play Store :D
<yahoo_> they treat all others as Android
<yahoo_> Why there is no sotware center in UT
<ogra_> yahoo_, it is the "more suggestions" thing in the applications page
<espacial> yahoo_: the devices are in WIP (work in progress) will be working for this year?
<yahoo_> espacial, yeah but i guess it should atleast detect that its not android.
<mfisch> stgraber: can we safely top approve something today?
<stgraber> mfisch: the archive isn't open
<mfisch> hmm, so what would happen
<espacial> i am not developer, network manager, so don't know  nothing about codes, but I can help in this project testing images? or something?
<mfisch> nm, I'll wait until Monday
<stgraber> mfisch: no idea
<stgraber> mfisch: I don't know how the auto landing stuff works. I suspect it'd just merge changes and never upload
<mfisch> espacial: I think you could help with testing, but I'm not the right guy to ask that to
<yahoo_> mfisch, yeah ! i am also interested in testing fixed version to get an idea of this OS !
<yahoo_> I really love it. only having hard time using back button
<mfisch> do you guys speak any other languages? I think they need help translating
<espacial> I speak spanish (native language) and portugues (mother language)
<mfisch> I know we need help with portuguese
<mfisch> brazilian and portugal versions
<espacial> brazilian I know
<mfisch> abragado
<espacial> obrigado ;)
<mfisch> this wiki page is a little light on details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Phone
<mfisch> yeah I know English and French like a 4 year old would speak
<mfisch> The core apps would be a good place to start
<mfisch> I've not done translations before, but someone can help you probably
<espacial> nice
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, when I run my app using friends, I get warnings like:
<rickspencer3> account-service-model.cpp 275 update
<rickspencer3> accountService role is deprecated, use accountServiceHandle
<rickspencer3> account-service.cpp 100 setObjectHandle Accounts::AccountService(0x211b3b0)
<rickspencer3> should I care?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, nah
<kenvandine> not yet
<rickspencer3> :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, you are iterating the accounts yourself right?
<kenvandine> if so, you should update your code at some point
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, don't remember, but I think so
<kenvandine> but we won't break that until we bump the API version
<rickspencer3> I am getting reddgur ready for the store :)
<kenvandine> which i think we'll do before 14.04, but not for a while
<deiu> The keyboard doesn't seem to show up sometimes, especially in browser :S
<deiu> I imagine this has already been reported..
<Bearson> hello
<deiu> Hi!
<k1l_> for flashing on my nexus in recovery i need: saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip    and  saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip   right?
<k1l_> nexus4 that is
<ogra_> k1l_, you should use phablet-flash and the ubuntu/system image instaed
<ogra_> the old images arent really supported anymore
<k1l_> hmm, ok. i liked the cm like .zip flashing and nandroid in recovery
<ogra_> you can still use it, but keep the bugs :)
<ogra_> these images are just an interim product and do not get testing ... they use a completely different filesystem setup an many things wont workl in them (like upgrades)
<ogra_> but since ports still need them until we can offer system-image installs for them it will still stay around for a while
<k1l_> hmm, ok. so phablet-flash and adb backup beforehead. will adb backup all including recovery etc?
<ogra_> no idea :)
<ogra_> i never back up the devices i usually just wipe them
<k1l_> im too lazy to make the setup again :)
<rickspencer3> jdstrand, so I can't use Accounts API in my app?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ^ ?
 * spazzymoto likes the black magic you guys worked on battery life
<rickspencer3> does that apply to import Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts 0.1
<rickspencer3> import Friends 0.1?
<rickspencer3> beuno, I bet you know ^ ?
<beuno> rickspencer3, I've heard there's some things that need to land in order to use it properly
<beuno> apparmor something something
<rickspencer3> beuno, it says something about only being for "vetted" apps or something
<beuno> right
<beuno> we get warnings in the review scripts
<rickspencer3> does that mean I can't use it?
<rickspencer3> or just that you have to take a closer look as a reviewer?
<beuno> rickspencer3, a closer look
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> cool, and sorry :)
<beuno> we'll need to manually inspect until the proper APIs are in place
<beuno> np, it's an FAQ at this point I think
<suriish> can i install Ubuntu touch in samsung galaxy s2 i1900
<ogra_> suriish, i think there is a community port, but it is several months behind
<ogra_> !devices | suriish
<ubot5> suriish: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<suriish> i installed but call and SMS are not working then i roll back to Android
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, why not?
<kenvandine> you need to add accounts policygroup to your click package
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, yeah, doing that
<kenvandine> which i think is there
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: re accounts> basically-- there is a missing mir feature that means we can't prompt for access
<rickspencer3> but there is a note in the UI which says "for vetted apps only"
<rickspencer3> and I didn't know what a vetted app was
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: but we can let apps through as needed (but they need to be inspected)
<rickspencer3> jdstrand, ok, I think that's what beuno said
<rickspencer3> so, I'm submitting
<rickspencer3> :)
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: it is bug #1230091
<ubot5> bug 1230091 in unity-mir "[enhancement] Window reparenting (required for appstore app trust model)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1230091
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: aiui, it is utmost priority to get it implemented, since our trust model depends on that
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: I've spoken to the mir team and tvoss about it-- it is all planned to be implemented very soon (aiui)
<rickspencer3> sounds good
<beuno> jdstrand, I guess you'll have an app to review soon  ;)
<ninoo> hi
<jdstrand> joy
<ninoo> hello
<ninoo> Can I ask here for information
<ninoo> for Ubuntu on a phone
<ninoo> ?
<NicKBUG> hello!
<NicKBUG> anyone had a problem on grouper, with the screen flickering?
<nhaines> k1l_: adb backup only backs up applications, some system settings,  and shared storage.  Not your call log, messages, or email, most notably.
<Blue> Hi, can somebody help me out?
<nhaines> !questions | blue
<ubot5> blue: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<spazzymoto> Hey guys, anyone experinced this in ubuntu sdk when trying to run app on device : [22:54:40] bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Invalid argument bash: no job control in this shell
<k1l_> nhaines: ok. i will do a nandroid then too
<nhaines> k1l_: fabulous idea  :)
<hello-there> Gentlemen........................................Im gona have a Heart Attack .......its been on "Pushing /home/......... to /cache/recovery for 5-7 mins and phone screen is blank .....is this normal... ??? PLEASE !!
<hello-there> Anyone here can help ?
<asadsalm> Installing now on Nexus 4
<hello-there> Gentlemen........................................Im gona have a Heart Attack .......its been on "Pushing /home/......... to /cache/recovery for 5-7 mins and phone screen is blank .....is this normal... ??? PLEASE !!
<hello-there> How long does this take normally ??
<cwayne_> hello-there, well, firstly know that it's damn near possible to actually break your phone doing this :)
<cwayne_> impossible that is
<cwayne_> damn near impossible *
<hello-there> HEY !  Its WORKING!!!!!!!    :))))))
<asadsalm> Get 3G Working like this: https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx
<asadsalm> Get Google Contacts like this: http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<Alexey_> hello
<Alexey_> why i install russian languege on touch?
<n-iCe> so stable was released
<n-iCe> do ubuntu has already an app store? and apps?
<d7gonzo> hail
<d7gonzo> setting up a nexus 4 right now with touch
<d7gonzo> when trying to flash the initial system the phone is sitting at a black screen...do i just wait it out?
<d7gonzo> terminal says waiting "Waiting for recovery image to boot"
<d7gonzo> hello...i realize it's late on a friday night but is there any life in the channel?
<jholtom> i'm here.
<jholtom> d7gonzo: whats up?
<D4rkSilver> d7gonzo: always
<spence> has anyone been able to get this working with a d2vzw?
<Egoista> How do I change the time?
<Egoista> And how do I install apps? I touch them but it doesnt do anything
<n-iCe> I think there are no apps
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-19
<Egoista> Ah okay. A little confusing because it says "Apps available for download"
<Egoista> And about the time?
<sergiusens> n-iCe, Egoista apps available should just install if chosen from the dash preview
<SuperTeece> Hi
<SuperTeece> Quiet room... everyone must be playing on their Ubuntu Touch devices :)
<jholtom> SuperTeece: hi!
<SuperTeece> Hey jholtom what's up?
<jholtom> SuperTeece: nm, you?
<jholtom> waiting for my ubuntu-touch rebuild to finish
<SuperTeece> I'm on the download portion :)
<jholtom> SuperTeece: build, or for one of the supported devices?
<SuperTeece> Nexus 4
<jholtom> oh, cool!
<jholtom> i've got to build utouch for my LGOG and my TF101
<jholtom> so i
<SuperTeece> I didn't want to run the risk on my S4 :)
<jholtom> m stuck waiting for the builds to finish
<SuperTeece> my phone just shut down... here we go
<jholtom> exciting, there are some funny things that can happen when flashing.
<SuperTeece> It's interesting that they call the tool "phablet
<jholtom> yeah
<SuperTeece> I just saw the incapacitated android then the google logo
<SuperTeece> just for a second
<jholtom> thats a good sign, I just helped out d7gonzo with some issues with flashing
<jholtom> its a /little/ risky
<SuperTeece> is there anywhere to see the upcoming updates or milestones?
<jholtom> SuperTeece: idk, probably somewhere on the wiki
<SuperTeece> "In rare circumstances, the Nexus4 may get into a state where it may not boot at all after the battery is drained (even into recovery). If this happens, the only way to restore it is to disassemble the back of the phone and unplug/plug the battery connector."
<SuperTeece> that's interesting and a good motivator to not let the phone go dead :)
<SuperTeece> INFO:phablet-flash:Installation complete
<jholtom> welp, try it out
<jholtom> you got lucky and had no issues!
<SuperTeece> The screen flashed but I didn't catch what was on it.
<SuperTeece> ohh
<SuperTeece> it's ALIVE
<jholtom> badumbapssss
<jholtom> SuperTeece: enjoy!
<SuperTeece> can it do screenshots?
<shadowcjm35> hello everybody
<SuperTeece> hi
<shadowcjm35> just a question. I have switching my nexus 4 with ubuntu but i have no provider for 2G/3G is it normal?
<cpuobsessed> trying to install touch on a nexus 7; adb isn't finding the device after flash system, boot, and recovery
<jholtom> kill -9 `pidof adb`
<jholtom> and sudo su
<jholtom> then exec commands again
<cpuobsessed> jholtom: is that for me? because i'm in windows
<jholtom> cpuobsessed: oh, I have no idea for windows.
<cpuobsessed> yep, that worked
<cpuobsessed> task manager
<jholtom> is it detecing now?
<jholtom> another guy had the same issue when it lost perms b/c sudo in linux about halfway though
<cpuobsessed> in recovery; but still not detecting
<cpuobsessed> should i wipe everything? (cache and data/factory reset)?
<jholtom> nah, try booting normally
<cpuobsessed> okay; it's pushing touch to autodeploy; thanks
<jholtom> wonderful
<cpuobsessed> but it didn't see it when i rebooted to recovery
<jholtom> ah, k
<cpuobsessed> i'll try pushing again then run a shell
<cpuobsessed> following the wiki for manual install
<pinPoint> so anyone figured out how to import .csv files on this touch thing?
<cpuobsessed> it's there
<cpuobsessed> trying to manually install through recovery
<cpuobsessed> wiped caches and formatted /sdcard
<cpuobsessed> still haven't seen any home screen or such
<cpuobsessed> all i've seen is the google boot screen
<SuperTeece> It's so cool to finally see the OS in action...
<SuperTeece> I'm going to use it for the weekend then head back over to my S4.... I'm already feeling the lack of daily driverness
<SuperTeece> It feels really similar to the first version of iOS back before we had apps
<SuperTeece> What "data sources" is the lock screen looking for?
<cpuobsessed> something just isn't working right
<pinPoint> cpuobsessed: you flashed all the files?
<cpuobsessed> boot recovery and system
<pinPoint> the touch OS has no BOOT logo so you will have to wait for a bit
<pinPoint> cpuobsessed: you have to flash the OS too
<pinPoint> its about 351MB
<pinPoint> saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<cpuobsessed> trying to get  autodeploy
<pinPoint> if it is a nexus device
<cpuobsessed> pinPoint: that's the step i'm failing at
<pinPoint> what device?
<cpuobsessed> pinPoint: nexus 7 2012
<pinPoint> there are two autodeploy.zip sections just to warn you
<pinPoint> one for armel and armhf
<cpuobsessed> still trying to push armel
<cpuobsessed> i push it, reboot into recovery and it doesn't find it
<pinPoint> you push it to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip?
<cpuobsessed> E:Can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command
<cpuobsessed> checking for autodeploy.zip
<cpuobsessed> autodeploy.zip not found
<cpuobsessed> pinPoint: yes
<pinPoint> hmm.. interesting..
<pinPoint> can you adb push ademofile.txt /sdcard/testfile.txt?
<pinPoint> just a a test
<pinPoint> then check by browsing in cwm?
<Chronos_> I just installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7 and it's hella laggy and crashing every time I try to launch terminal, is this normal?
<cpuobsessed> it pushed, shelled in and found it
<cpuobsessed> but no autodeploy.zip
<pinPoint> when you push those .zip files nothing shows up?
<cpuobsessed> Chronos_: how were you able to get touch installed
<pinPoint> did you wait for the upload to finish at least just for sakes
<cpuobsessed> pinPoint: yes
<cpuobsessed> how big is the armel zip file? 35Mb?
<Chronos_> cpuobsessed: I followed the guide on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install and ran phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup
<pinPoint> that is very strange... i'm clueless about this now... if you can push a simple file in the same folder as ADB but cannot push a .zip file something is wrong somewhere
<cpuobsessed> the zip file pushed but after reboot its wiped
<pinPoint> o_O
<cpuobsessed> sumpin' didn't work right
<pinPoint> which .zip file did you start with towards autodeploy.zip? armel or armhf?
<cpuobsessed> armel
<cpuobsessed> system isn't installed
<cpuobsessed> nothing is really mounted
<pinPoint> I would flash all .img files first
<pinPoint> fastboot flash recovery saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img
<pinPoint> fastboot flash boot saucy-preinstalled-boot-armhf+grouper.img
<pinPoint> fastboot flash system saucy-preinstalled-system-armel+grouper.img
<cpuobsessed> http://pastebin.com/8NEB37bT
<cpuobsessed> did that just now
<pinPoint> you don't have adb and on win7?
<cpuobsessed> i've got adb on win7
<pinPoint> man that messing ansi in command.
<pinPoint> I almost want to say teamspeak.... but
<pinPoint> teamviewer I mean
<cpuobsessed> i guess it's back to Android
<pinPoint> i guess
<pinPoint> i had a nightmarish with my nexus galaxy last night.
<pinPoint> finally got it to work but I could not import my .csv contacts to save my life
<Jamper91> Hi
<Jamper91> anyone trie install ubuntu touch from a virtual machine_
<galaxy> ?
<galaxy> hello?
<qf1024> does gsm data connection or wWiFi work on the stable build?
<bray90820> Is ubuntu touch like ubuntu on android where if you dock it you get the ubuntu desktop
<lenios> bray90820, no, this is not yet available
<nhaines> bray90820: that's not going to be available until Ubuntu 14.04 LTS at the very earliest.  Maybe not until 14.10.
<Ghost1227> Anyone have any thoughts on why I'd be getting an error 'could not verify the tag v1.12.7' when trying to create a phablet mirror?
<leah____> heyy
<leah____> is there anyway to change user
<leah____> like instead of phablet it autologs into another username
<leah____> like
<leah____> is it possible to change who it logs in as
<nhaines> No.
<leah____> o
<leah____> is it possible to logout
<Cantide> greetings
<sam_> helo
<sam_> how are you all
 * Cantide is well
<Cantide> how about you?
<sam_> fine
<sam_> i just want to know about ubuntu in phone
<sam_> do you know anything about this?
<pinPoint> about what?
<Cantide> i have some basic knowledge about it
<Cantide> does anyone know if Android apps can be run inside Android in a container on Ubuntu Touch?
<Cantide> there is one Android app that i must have if i want to use Ubuntu Touch and the devs are not open at all - no API, no source code and they refused to release for Ubuntu... so until it gains some share of the market, i doubt i will be able to use this app
<bray90820> is ubuntu touch basically just an android rom?
<ogra_> bray90820, no
<bray90820> ok
<ogra_> it is a native ubuntu install just like on a desktop
<ogra_> it runs a very minimal android img inside a container which drives the proprietary bits like modems
<bray90820> Why would i flash it trough android recovery and why do i need to flash cyanogenmod first
<bray90820> Ahh
<bray90820> i get it
<ogra_> and it uses the android kernel source but with a good amounts of changes from the default
<bray90820> yea
<ojzcoc> can anyone offer advice on how to get the adb backup command to work successfully while backing up a Nexus 4 phone? I'm looking to install Touchm but need to baclup first
<nhaines> It basically just works.
<nhaines> Didn't backup my call log, contacts, email settings and email, or text messages.  Everything else was backed up (and restored) fine.
<ojzcoc> Mine freezes every single time i try. I tried removing the -share option, but it still froze. I tried using sudo, but it froze as well
<nhaines> It takes a very long time and does not give an indication of progress.
<nhaines> What exactly "froze"?
<ojzcoc> I was monitoring the file size of the backup; it froze at 1.4GB, and my phone has a lot more than that stored on it. It gave no indication of finishing
<nhaines> Sounds like it wasn't finished.
<ojzcoc> Maybe I should just try leaving it overnight; It spent over half an hour frozen there. during that time, the file size didn't increase by 1 bit.
<ojzcoc> it
<ojzcoc> it's started freezing in random places
<ojzcoc> i've tried something like 15 times to back up, and it always stops at a random point and won't shift a byte
<ojzcoc> should I try and use a different backup system? or should I try moving to windows and using adb there?
<nhaines> ojzcoc: either is an option.  I suspect nandroid would be excellent, and Windows might end up working.
<ojzcoc> Knowing microsoft, windows probably won't. I'll try nandroid. Thank you!
<bray90820> for ubuntu touch does it matter what build of cyanogenmod you use
<bray90820> because there is a more current one then the one on the ubuntu touch website
<nhaines> bray90820: yes, of course it matters.
<nhaines> Cyanogenmod is only used for hardware enablement.  So stick with the one used by Ubuntu unless you want to port Cyanogenmod to Ubuntu and then port Ubuntu + Cyanogenmod to your phone.
<bray90820> i mink i misspoke
<bray90820> there is a more recent nightly on get.cm
<Karthik> Hello, Anybody can help to install ubuntu in my android phone?
<bray90820> i shouldn't be using that right?
<nhaines> bray90820: right.
<bray90820> Alright
<Karthik> I try to install Ubuntu in my android phone Samsung galaxy s2.
<Karthik> But, as per the instructions i can't.
<Karthik> Need help guys.
<nhaines> The Samsung Galaxy S2 isn't officially supported.
<nhaines> If 'phablet-flash community -d i9100' doesn't work, you'll need to contact the developer for that port.
<nhaines> The last information I have, you can't use the phone for calls or SMS trasmission.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9100
<Karthik> My model no SCH I 777
<Karthik> Are you have any idea about that? When they will provide for updating samsung galaxy s2?
<nhaines> The Samsung Galaxy S2 is codenamed i9100, and again, you'll need to contact the port maintainer for that.
<Karthik> How can i contact port maintainer?
<nhaines> Through the information listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9100
<knuspertante> morning guys, when i will push the saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel.zip i became this error message: Read-Only file system. Has anyone an idea to fix this?
<ATC243750496> Hi
<ATC243750496> i am a fans of ubuntu touch
<ATC243750496> but there is a problem while installing
<ATC243750496> why after install the biggest zip file from sd card using recovery mode
<ATC243750496> i goes into android again?
<baronos> video player works in ubuntu touch?
<ATC243750496> ???
<ATC243750496> ask me?
<ATC243750496> or posting a question?
<ATC243750496> if fomat the /system
<ATC243750496> i will see nothing except the logo of recovery
<ATC243750496> could someone give me some more tips?
<ATC243750496> thanks
<ATC243750496> i have been working on it for a day
<user82> which kernel does ubuntu touch use. the stock android kernel designed for the devices?
<ATC243750496> i dont know..... have you installed it before?
<ATC243750496> (ubuntu touch os)
<bray90820> well to install ubuntu touch i need to do ubuntu_chroot shell but that isn't found
<ATC243750496> chroot shell?
<ATC243750496> if dont have what will happen?
<ATC243750496> install to the memory of the phone?
<bray90820> i put it on the SD card
<ATC243750496> but what will you do? does recovery mode have that funciton?
<bray90820> i am using ADB
<bray90820> ADB root then ADB shell
<ATC243750496> so can you tell me the correct way of the whole for how to install it if the script found
<bray90820> I can not
<bray90820> sorry
<bray90820> i am doing it for the first time
<bray90820> And am here for help
<Yoo6i> Is it possible to mount the Ubuntu 13.10 on VM and then flash Ubuntu touch?
<ATC243750496> but can you tell me what you did before? or some where you reference bray90820
<bray90820> I downloaded ubuntu touch and the cyanogenmod images they provided put them on my sd caed then did adb root then adb shell
<bray90820> and now i need help
<ATC243750496> you mean you did the offical said?
<bray90820> idk
<ATC243750496> and you have the phone they support?
<bray90820> it's a tablet
<ATC243750496> they support or not?
<bray90820> preinstalled-phablet
<bray90820> it says The following devices have been contributed by a variety of Ubuntu Touch lovers. They however do not live on cdimage.ubuntu.com.
<ATC243750496> so why you did official said?
<ATC243750496> it's supported by others not official
<ATC243750496> i can tell you my install process maybe you can learn something from it and success although i failed
<ATC243750496> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2226406
<m_zet> hello
<m_zet> How are the opinion as a daily driver for Ubuntu?
<bray90820> ATC243750496: thats for sony devices
<bray90820> completely different from samsung
<ATC243750496> the same install from flash it from sdcard
<ATC243750496> first download a pacage contain the kernel
<ATC243750496> and drag the boot.img out
<ATC243750496> and using flashboot command :flashboot flash boot boot.img
<ATC243750496> to put it into the mobile
<ATC243750496> (the kernel should contain the recory mode)
<ATC243750496> and press power and then press volume down crazy
<ATC243750496> and then will go to recory mode
<ATC243750496> and choose wipe data/facory reset
<ATC243750496> and wi[e cache partition
<ATC243750496> wipe
<ATC243750496> and mounts and storage->fomat /system
<bray90820> what about the chroot
<ATC243750496> i have no idea
<ATC243750496> maybe it's a different way
<ATC243750496> and then back to main menu and choose install zi[
<ATC243750496> zip
<ATC243750496> install from sd card
<ATC243750496> and choose the min one first
<ATC243750496> and choose the larger one second
<ATC243750496> (kernel first)
<ATC243750496> system second
<ATC243750496> and back to main menu
<ATC243750496> and then choose reboot system
<ATC243750496> and if working congratulation
<bray90820> I am dumb the chroot thing was to fix a pixel bug
<nhaines> user82: Ubuntu on a Nexus device boots the Ubuntu kernel, then boots the Android kernel with a couple driver modules in a container for hardware support.
<bray90820> can you use adb with ubuntu touch
<Linuxuz3rttt> Hello
<user82> nhaines, interesting. thanks for the info
<linuxuz3r> can i make money from developing apps for ubuntu touch?
<linuxuz3r> like in the google play store?
<WebbyIT> Where can I find the pictogram of Ubuntu Touch? The one with CoF inside
<knuspertante> Hey, gives anyway to power off my device?
<gchatzipapas> hello
<gchatzipapas> i have one old pda
<gchatzipapas> is possible to install on it ubuntu touch?
<gchatzipapas> anyone??
<Crytek> who is the cd image from ubuntu touch stable 1.0 for maguro (.zip)
<Crytek> ?
<Crytek> who can help me ?
<ScardracS> hi all
<ScardracS> are there anybody?
<EMLT> Hey Dudes, my question is about how to mod this OS to run on other quadcore tablets. wich files are nessesary to change drivers? hopefull you guys could help me. greetings from Hamburg, Germany
<ScardracS> are there any italian chat for ubuntu touch?
<Henk_> hi there...
<Henk_> just flashing my nexus4 atm. does anyone in here did that in the last days?
<Henk_> my screen is black and i just need to know if this is okay...no ubuntu sign rolling
<Henk_> just backlight is on
<baronos> how to add another keyboard language?
<iBotPeaches> baronos: via command line https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes See "Known Issues"
<Henk_> worked for me... nice
<sottas> any one from greece?
<nik90> Henk_: how did you flash it?
<nik90> Henk_: I flashed few days ago..went well
<sottas> any one from greece?
<tvnmsk> I'm having a problem while flashing my device, It holds on the following line: "Waiting fot install to finish on device. Please do not uplug device until phablet-flash finishes." and after a while the installation timeout and i receive the error installation is taking to long... Has anyone had this error? and someone knows how to resolve it? ( I have been trying all afternoon to try to get it to work.)
<nik90> tvnmsk: you should ask again on Monday when everyone is back.
<nik90> tvnmsk: I am not sure why you get that error though..for me flashing went fine
<spindley> tvnmsk: did you check to see if flashing actually worked?
<tvnmsk> No, I just read on askubuntu that someone succeeded even with the error. Currently waiting for the error to pop-up and will verify if flashing worked (with the error)
<spindley> that happened to me on one of the earlier builds
<spindley> are you doing this in a vm by chance?
<tvnmsk> No, I have installed this morning the new release on my "old" laptop
<Ghost1227> Anyone have any thoughts on why I'd be getting an error 'could not verify the tag v1.12.7' when trying to create a phablet mirror?
<w-flo> Ghost1227, does it seem related to an update for the repo tool?
<w-flo> I always get a message about failed verification of repo updates when using the tool. It's probably because I installed repo from the  ubuntu repositories
<Ghost1227> w-flo: i tried creating the mirror manually as well as with the repo tool and still getting the error
<w-flo> Ghost1227, either install the repo tool directly from google (so it can verify the auto-update using some public key that's not bundled with the repo tool as provided by ubuntu) or ignore that error message (that's what I do)
<Ghost1227> w-flo: i'd error it if i could... it won't let me create the mirror, errors out completely
<w-flo> oh. that's bad, syncing still works even though it shows that error message
<Ghost1227> yea
<w-flo> http://source.android.com/source/downloading.html#verifying-git-tags maybe this fixes it. Though the update will still fail because you can't change the repo tool without root access
<w-flo> ubuntu should probably patch repo in their archives to remove the auto-update feature
<herna> Somebody here?
<Ghost1227> herna: yep
<Ghost1227> w-flo: didn't help 'error while trying to sync repository'
<Ghost1227> w-flo: PITA
<w-flo> :/ I'm out of ideas then
<Ghost1227> lol
<Ghost1227> well that makes it difficult to get anything done today :P
<jholtom> the repo tool is having git tag problems?
<Ghost1227> for me it is
<jholtom> k, my solution was to
<jholtom> sudo su
<Ghost1227> you're building as root?
<jholtom> then curl http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/git-repo-downloads/repo > /usr/bin/repo
<jholtom> and chmod a+X /usr/bin/repo
<Ghost1227> ahh
<jholtom> (little x)
<jholtom> i don't build as root
<jholtom> just install the repo tool as root
<jholtom> then it worked
<Ghost1227> jholtom: so far so good!
<Ghost1227> thanks
<jholtom> awesome!
<jholtom> np
<Ghost1227> now we wait for the long download... then start porting!
<a_muva__> I'm thinking to flash my Android and install Ubuntu. How functional is it?
<Ghost1227> it's not production quality yet
<a_muva__> but will I be able to make my calls?
<jholtom> not daily driver
<jholtom> a_muva__: depends
<a_muva__> how?
<Ghost1227> a_muva__: depends on which phone you have and whether or not it has a functional port yet
<a_muva__> nexus 4
<Henk_> i made calls 5 mins ago with it
<Henk_> but it crashed already 2 times
<Ghost1227> nexus 4 works, but it's still a wip
<Henk_> if a wip is a crashing device... somelags and no gmail contacts... yes
<Ghost1227> wip = work in progress
<Henk_> ah pokay ^^
<Ghost1227> touch is a developer preview... gotta expect some issues
<Henk_> ive installed ubuntu phone... not touch.. or is it the same? ^^
<Ghost1227> lol
<Ghost1227> same thing
<Henk_> k
<Henk_> its why shuttleworth tried 32 mio? because there is so much to do on this os?
<SuperTeece> Hi
<SuperTeece> anyone out there tying to use GrooveShark?
<SuperTeece> there are some example music albums on the music scope that go to GrooveShark when tapped. GrooveShark requires Flash.
<Edison> HOla
<Edison> Buenos Días
<Edison> ya llegue hasta el punto 4 de la instalacion de ubuntu touch
<Edison> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install
<Edison> pero el comando phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup en que lado lo ejecuto ?
<Edison> o como instalo la imagen
<Edison> ayuda
<w-flo> Edison, I'd love to help, but my spanish is not very good unfortunately
<w-flo> so you have some problem with step 4.. initial device setup?
<Edison> and get to the point 4 of the installation of ubuntu touch
<Edison> w-flo
<Edison> the command phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup where i run ?
<Edison> i have nexus 4
<w-flo> oh, you type that into a terminal on your computer
<w-flo> i.e. connect your phone to  a PC, open a terminal and type that command
<Edison> yes
<Edison> but the phone in recovery mode ?
<espacial> hello pple!
<w-flo> It's not required, you can use that command even when your phone is currently booted into android
<espacial> mfisch: hi!
<w-flo> Edison, just make sure that USB debugging is enabled in android or it won't work
<Edison> sure w-flo
<Edison> ready in debugging
<Edison> but in the terminal is downloading... and the phone no i look never
<jermy_> Edison, what does 'adb devices' say?
<Edison> edison@edison-A305D:~$ adb devices List of devices attached  04d3259a5393c4b1	device
<w-flo> Edison, I think it will download the required files before doing anything with the phone
<Edison> ummm ok
<jermy_> Edison, also keep in mind, that the install process may take some minutes
<TAZ> hi
<TAZ> is there anyone here ?
<espacial> hello TAZ
<Edison> umm ok, thanks, I'll wait to the end and you'll notice
<TAZ> hi espacial
<Edison> thanks jermy and w-flo
<w-flo> Edison, have fun :) just be patient, might take a while
<TAZ> guys i followed the guide here http://www.droidevs.com/showthread.php?t=1107
<TAZ> do i have to follow both guides in that link
<Edison> that everything goes well on my phone
<jermy_> TAZ, do you have the Nexus 4 mako?
<TAZ> no htc sensation & the link i made is for my phone as well
<TAZ> sent not made *
<TAZ> so ??
<rotomas> dumb question sorry. If i installed touch-coreapps on my laptop, are the qml projects source code installed on my system also?
<alainalemany> Good day for everyone.
<alainalemany> I just installed Ubuntu on my Nexus 4. And I'm seeing just the Google logo during a long time, getting nothing. How can I get Ubuntu up and running?
<espacial> TAZ: the link you sent was created on Last edited by Dragunkorr; 03-28-2013 at 04:30 PM.
<espacial> it has been a few days from UT here
<maroid> So I'm looking to put ubuntu on my nook but I don't know which zip file to use. Does anyone happen to know?
<jermy_> alainalemany, Did you wait for more than 10 min? You could try to install the newest version once again.
<alainalemany> ok jermy_ .... i'll wait 15 minutes from now and will see. Maybe it's me being desperate. Thanks
<baronos> This link  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes is supported by the addition of Russian keyboard?
<Ghost1227> w-flo: so far so good...
<w-flo> Ghost1227, the sync worked?
<Ghost1227> yep, finishing the device specific sync now too
<w-flo> cool :)
<alainalemany> Well, nothing, it has been almost 20 minutes since I'm seeing the Google logo and Ubuntu just wont start. I need to reinstall, right?
<jermy_> Jup, this will take less than 20 mins, I think.
<jermy_> Post errors here, alainalemany
<alainalemany> Thanks jermy_ ... so far it's just that. I did the installation just like the guide says. I'll do it again.
<jermy_> Anyone knows how I can execute Qt.openUrlExternally("file:///home/user/MyDocs/Pictures/sample.jpg") on my phone?
<Ghost1227> w-flo: yay, more issues >_<
<w-flo> Ghost1227, that's what life of a porter is like I guess :)
<Ghost1227> extract-files.sh can't find libplayback_adreno200.so now
<Ghost1227> w-flo: yea no kidding
<Ghost1227> w-flo: last time i did a port of something was in the early EVO days
<w-flo> hm. try without that lib then..
<Ghost1227> or just find a copy of said file and add it yourself :P
<w-flo> yeah. Luckily someone provides a github repo with all of the proprietary files required for my device :D
<Ghost1227> lucky you
<Edison> w-flo
<Edison> hello
<Edison> in my terminal laptop
<Edison> is in
<Edison> Edison, have fun :) just be patient, might take a while
<Edison> INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes.
<w-flo> Edison, and it's still doing things?
<w-flo> I don't use my nexus4 with Ubuntu Touch, but it's probably installing everything on the device right now
<m4b> hello; i'm wondering about the steps involved in running ubuntu touch on a non-supported device (i.e., not mako, grouper, etc.); in particular, i'd like to see if i could get it running on t789 (samsung galaxy s II blaze); i've installed CM on it; I also have a build machine available for compiling from source CM and android, and i am familiar with the steps involved; so is there a similar process for ubuntu touch and running on
<m4b> unspported images?
<adamwest> hey
<adamwest> just installed ubuntu phone
<adamwest> but i cant figure out how to go back in menus
<adamwest> like the settings menu
<w-flo> pull up the tool bar from the bottom edge
<floryn90> hi everyone
<floryn90> is there a guite to porting ubuntu-touch on another phones ?
<Ghost1227> m4b: if nobody's built an unsupported image yet, you'll have to port it yourself
<floryn90> guide*
<adamwest> thank you w-flo , seems like i need a batterypull though , the galaxy nexus seems to have a few issues
<Ghost1227> floryn90: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<w-flo> adamwest, oops :/
<Ghost1227> adamwest: well, it IS a dev preview... gotta expect some bugs
<m4b> Ghost1227: thank you for the link, I will investigate :)
<Ghost1227> at least your phone is somewhat supported! :P
<Ghost1227> m4b: good luck!
<adamwest> yeah. its no biggie,
<adamwest> i love it already
<Ghost1227> m4b: struggling through a port myself :P
<w-flo> adamwest, at least you *have* a removable battery :)
<adamwest> need an app for exchange accounts and then its a daily driver :P
<Ghost1227> w-flo: oooh good one
<adamwest> w-flo: havent tried it on my N4 yet, but as soon as N5 comes out, ill move to that one :P
<Ghost1227> adamwest: i'm porting to my only phone at the moment... lol could be in trouble
<w-flo> Ghost1227, I've pulled my battery at least 30 times while trying to get my port booting :D
<m4b> GHost1227: :) it's fun stuff tho
<Ghost1227> w-flo: nothing new there...
<Ghost1227> w-flo: i'm not that far yet though :( working on figuring out the audio now
<adamwest> any decent email app released yet for this ?
<Ghost1227> adamwest: i'll port one once i've got the initial port done... that's fairly important for me too
<tvnmsk> How to unlock my sim card? i just flashed my nexus 4 with ubuntu touch, but in the start up proces it didn't ask my for my password.
<w-flo> tvnmsk, pull down the network indicator menu, I think it's supposed to be there
<Ghost1227> w-flo: not understanding the audio step... got any guidance?
<w-flo> Ghost1227, I think that was the most difficult thing to figure out. I think it's better to do it later when you can test things on the device
<tvnmsk> w-flo, Thanks!
<adamwest> thank you for the info and help guys
<espacial> w-flo: may i send you a private?
<w-flo> espacial, sure
<jermy_> tvnmsk, SIM card 'password' is not yet supported
<Ghost1227> w-flo: ok think i at least mostly understand audio... with the exception of WHERE the new dir has to go
<alainalemany> Guys I have a question. How an I make a screenshot with Ubuntu Touch?
<alainalemany> Guys is there any way to make screenshots of Ubuntu Touch?
<Ghost1227> no clue alainalemany, sorry... still working on porting it
<manornk> hi guys, i got this error error: insufficient permissions for device
<manornk> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell getprop ro.cm.device ' returned non-zero exit status 255 on command phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup
<fishscene> manornk: did you unlock the bootloader?
<manornk> fishscene, it is unlocked, but i dont know, should i be booted in android or in bootloader while i try this
<bray90820> Can you still use android file transfer with ubuntu touch
<manornk> bray90820, yeah, I can
<alainalemany> I'm reading in askubuntu.com about a way to make screenshots. Acording the user, through "adb shell" you use the command line "/system/bin/screencap -p filename.png". I did that, but after that, how I move the screenshot to "/home/phablet/Pictures" in order to see it in the gallery application?
<fishscene> manornk: I believe you should start the flash process while booted in Android.
<bray90820> It seems not to work for me
<manornk> i haven't done anything, just installed programs on computer, and started this command. ofc i unlocked device and debugger is enabled
<Ghost1227> alainalemany: try /system/bin/screencap -p /home/phablet/Pictures/filename.png
<bray90820> How did you enable debugger on ubuntu touch
<manornk> bray90820, i don't have ubuntu touch yet, just android
<bray90820> Ahh ok
<bray90820> Well on ubuntu touch i cant transfer files
<alainalemany> Well Ghost1227, confirmed. Using that command line you can make screenshots. Thanks.
<manornk> Guys, i got Geeksphone, its one of firefox phones with quite good hardware, i want to make it into ubuntu phone, How
<Ghost1227> alainalemany: np
<Ghost1227> manornk: port it
<Ghost1227> manornk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<alainalemany> One last issue. This time should be simple. Lie when you have Android locked... in windows I can see my device, but it wont display its content... how can I see it guys?
<bray90820> How would i transfer files with ubuntu touch
<manornk> Ghost1227, I putted on it Android, so i could go through wiki like android, how. please help, i want to have this
<Ghost1227> manornk: read the link i gave you. porting isn't simple, but it's not impossible either (although it's driving me nuts at the moment)
<fishscene> Ghost1227: If I may ask, what porting project are you working on?
<bray90820> Does ubuntu touch support MTP file transfer?
<manornk> Ghost1227, haha, ok, one more thing, when i insert in terminal adb devices. Why is it List of devices attached  ????????????	no permissions
<fishscene> bray90820: Check this out for MTP on the devices here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE&usp=sharing#gid=0
<Ghost1227> manornk: either driver issue or bootloader issue i'd guess, but not sure
<Ghost1227> fishscene: d2vzw
<bray90820> fishscene: that doesn't really mean much to me
<w-flo> Ghost1227, check the /proc/asound/cards file. I have " 0 [msmaudio       ]: msm-audio - msm-audio", so my ucm files go into /usr/share/alsa/ucm/msm-audio
<a_muva__> can apk file installed and run as program?
<w-flo> a_muva__, no.. only ubuntu touch apps ("click packages") are supported
<fishscene> bray90820: You asked if MTP file transfer worked on Ubuntu-touch, I pointed you to a document for supported devices, which seems to indicate that it's a per-device basis.
<a_muva__> thank you
<Ghost1227> w-flo: the /usr/share/alsa part was what threw me... that's the *nix path, but it never occurred to me that it would carry over to mobile
<Ghost1227> still trying to get used to standard *nix conventions being valid in a mobile environment
<w-flo> Ghost1227, that's what I love about Ubuntu Touch.. things are mostly like you'd excpect them to be :D
<bray90820> fishscene: so then how would i transfer files if i cant use mtp
<alainalemany> Ghost1227, can you tell me how I see the phone content in windows explorer? I only see it detected, even the space info... but no content.
<fishscene> bray90820: I unfortunately don't know the answer to that. My next guess would be there's either an adb command or somehow through ssh. I wish I could help more =\ (I'm not a developer)
<bray90820> Alright
<bray90820> ayleast you tried
<bray90820> Anyone else?
<Ghost1227> alainalemany: windows doesn't do well with *nix filesystems natively... i've never actually installed touch yet, so couldn't swear to it, but likely you'll need a fs driver that's compatible
<Ghost1227> w-flo: literally in the build root? that seems odd... i'd expect it to be in /system/usr/share...
<spindley> bray90820: check out the adb push command
<w-flo> alainalemany, Ghost1227, the phone uses MTP  for file transfer which is supported by windows natively.. but I'm not sure anyone ever tested if actually works with windows :)
<Ghost1227> w-flo: lmao that does make sense, mtp is a finicky beast sometimes though
<w-flo> Ghost1227, not actually in the build root, but in the ubuntu root. That's the 390M "preinstalled" zip package :)
<bray90820> so i could use adb push and transfer files from my dektop?
<spindley> bray90820: i think so .. google it
<bray90820> Alright
<bray90820> Thank you
<spindley> bray90820: i think it's adb push /path/to/local/file /sdcard/blah
<spindley> or something like that
<alainalemany> Well w-flo, the thing is I'm seeing the phone connected and detected... but when I get inside... everything is just blank.
<Ghost1227> w-flo: wait... literlly in the system root? that does make sense in terms of the docs, but not what i would have expected >_<
<w-flo> alainalemany, no idea why :( sorry
<alainalemany> Ok buddy w-flo, thanks... I'll check and if I got a way... I'll tell here.
<w-flo> Ghost1227, the phone's data partiton contains an "ubuntu" directory after flashing, and the rootfs is inside that directory. so the alsa files will be in "/data/ubuntu/usr/share/alsa..", but the initramfs does some mount magic so this is actually in "/usr/share/alsa" after the phone has booted
<Ghost1227> that makes sense
<Ghost1227> thanks!
<w-flo> Basically you can skip the audio step and just try to get the boot process working first
<Ghost1227> w-flo: should i skip apparmor for the moment or is it worth figuring out in advance
<w-flo> Ghost1227, I'm not sure what the current situation is with apparmor.. a few weeks ago it was possible to boot and use most apps without apparmor, today you probably can't use most apps.. I guess booting should still be finde without it :)
<w-flo> *fine
<Ghost1227> w-flo: good... apparmor drives me nuts on desktop, mobile's gonna drive me to drink! i'd rather not screw with it until i absolutely have to
<w-flo> Most apps require it.. so you will have to, but not yet ;P
<w-flo> but yeah, apparmor prevents my music app from keeping a wakelock .. so the music shuts off after 30 seconds or so of inactivity. thank you apparmor :D
<manornk> so, porting it is :(
<manornk> How long does it take to finish porting?
<Ghost1227> manornk: depends... i've been working on it for hours and feel like i'm just getting started
<manornk> Ghost1227, huh, it is bad... but someone has to
<w-flo> I can't tell how many hours.. probably quite a few.. I like doing such things :)
<Ghost1227> manornk: w-flo: I used to port roms for fun... but this is a whole new animal. half what i remember about porting isn't relevant or is conterintuitive
<manornk> Ghost1227, i have never done similar thing
<Ghost1227> w-flo: decided to try my luck with apparmor... already wish i hadn't :P
<Ghost1227> manornk: then you're starting from a blank slate... nothing wrong with that
<w-flo> Ghost1227, good luck :) the kernel patch used by canonical in one of their device kernels surprisingly applied cleanly, so it wasn't that difficult actually
<manornk> Ghost1227, haha, yeah, but only started from large thing :D
<Ghost1227> w-flo: i will say that the guide is definitely a work in progress... i have at least some idea what i'm doing and not one step of this process has been as simple as following instructions
<w-flo> Ghost1227, the guide was somewhat useful shortly after ubuntu touch was made public.. but since then everything was changed.. i.e. they no longer boot into android, instead it now boots directly into ubuntu. they no longer use audioflinger, instead alsa/pulseaudio. Even surfaceflinger is deprecated, using Mir instead. And so on. I'm not sure anyone took a lot of care with updating the porting guide... But you can usually get help in t
<w-flo> his channel on week days
<Ghost1227> fair enough
<Ghost1227> whenever i figure my way through this maybe i'll update it!
<w-flo> Ghost1227, that's a great idea :)
<Ghost1227> someone's gotta do it
<w-flo> Though some things can't be explained in general as they are device-specific.. every device has its own problems and so everyone needs to come up with their own ideas to solve them :(
<Ghost1227> sure, but the basics could be better outlined
<w-flo> yes, definitely
<Ghost1227> and tips could be put down to help people find their way through the rough parts and device-specific stuff
<a_muva__> I get : ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way.
<Ghost1227> w-flo: i figure i used to be an arch linux core developer, and spent some time porting roms a few years back... i should be able to sort through this with enough patience
<w-flo> Ghost1227, yes, unless your device uses black magic... I only had experience as a linux user and managed to make it work
<Ghost1227> lol
<Ghost1227> black magic based smartphones... that's the next evolution in technology
<fishscene> Maybe these guys will make it: http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/us
<Jeeves_> Hi all
<fishscene> o/
<Jeeves_> I've got a Geeksphone Peak with Firefox OS. Has anyone managed to flash Touch onto a Peak?
<Ghost1227> fishscene: nice
<Ghost1227> firefox os? not familiar with that one
<Sideris> hi
<Sideris> some one try to isntall it on a defy plus ??
<halibutchange> hello
<fishscene> ok so, on the porting guide, I'm a bit confused. Is the guide currently for flipped images? or is it still the 1.0 guide? ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting )
<w-flo> fishscene, that's for flipped images
<fishscene> ok. Thanks. I recently depreciated my Nexus S phone and, who knows, maybe in my free time I'll look into porting.
<w-flo> fishscene, cool :)
<a_muva__> how to transfer contact to ubuntu?
<successus> hi o/
<fzeta> hi,successus
<bray90820> Do backups and restores work the same as in android
<SirHey> hi all
<SirHey> I need help :)
<SirHey> there is someone here ?
<wilee-nilee> SirHey: state the issues to the channel for help.
<SirHey> I try to install Ubuntu touch on my Nexus 4. and after launch "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup" under sudo, my phone reboot under bootloader...
<linuxlite1969> anyone ported Utouch to a motorola M yet? if so, i would appreciate some good literature
<danieled> hi
<danieled> anyone in chat?
<Chay> I am
<danieled> hi Chay
<Chay> I finally decided to install ubuntu touch on my Nexus 7 but I can't quite seem to get it to do anything at all, I keep getting random screen flicker and freezes
<Chay> any advice?
<danieled> do you know how can i install it on a samsung galaxy s2?
<Chay> I could be wrong but I do not think that device is supported
<Chay> is there any way to connect to a hidden network on ubuntu touch? I keep mine hidden
<JR_> WAITING FOR INSTALL TO FINISH
<JR_> OMMMMGGGGGG
<JR_> this is taking so much time
<Chay> just wait for it, what device?
<Chay> @JR what device
<JasonFelice> How can I start sshd on ubuntu touch?  init script seems to be missing (or broken?)
<JasonFelice> Oh, got it.  Not sure what I did wrong the first time.
<a_muva__> Who knows how to export contact list into ubuntu touch?
<JasonFelice> Well, next question - how can I prevent the phone from going to sleep and dropping my connection.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-20
<Ojzcroc> I put ubuntu touch on my Nexus 4; however, when I tried to connect to wifi, the wifi password wasn't prompted, and it wouldn't connect. Does anyone have any idea why, or how it can be fixed?
<JasonFelice> Ojzcroc: I just did this but I don't remember.  Maybe you have to go to settings?
<Ojzcroc> I tried going to settings; it still wouldn't prompt
<Ojzcroc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#A.2BIBw-Wi-Fi.2BIB0_screen_of_System_Settings
<Ojzcroc> this thing tells you how to do it, but one of the buttons they tell you to press is nonexistent on my phone's setting
<Ojzcroc> this thing tells you how to do it, but one of the buttons they tell you to press is nonexistent on my phone's settings
<Ojzcroc> it says "press other network", but my phone has no such option
<JasonFelice> Oh, you don't see the network in the network list?
<Ojzcroc> I do see the network; the tutorial says that under "other network" you can type the name of the network, and also the password, since it wouldn't prompt for the password
<JasonFelice> Hrmm.  Let me try to join a different network and see what happens for me.
<Ojzcroc> ok
<JasonFelice> If I pull down the network list from the status bar and I tap on a different network, it prompts me for the WPA password and gives me a 'Cancel' and 'Connect' button.
<Ojzcroc> Mine just ticks the box
<Ojzcroc> and doesn't prompt
<Ojzcroc> this was on the list of bugs, but they said they'd fixed it
<Ojzcroc> maybe i'll reboot the phone and try again
<JasonFelice> The box stays ticked?  Are you sure you don't have network?
<Ojzcroc> yep, i tried using the browser
<Ojzcroc> says it can't connect
<Ojzcroc> i'll reboot
<Ojzcroc> now it won't reboot
<Ojzcroc> now it will
<Ojzcroc> but it still cannot connect
<JasonFelice> Ojzcroc: You're on build 100?
<JasonFelice> By the way, I just wrote this: "Goodbye, iPhone" http://objvimmer.com/blog/2013/10/19/goodbye-iphone/
<Ojzcroc> I don't know how to check the build number
<Ojzcroc> the OS option under "about phones" in settings says "Ubuntu 13.10 (r100)"
<Ojzcroc> not sure if that's helpful
<JasonFelice> That is... it's the same build I have.  And I have a Nexus 4, too.
<JasonFelice> r100 is the build number.
<Ojzcroc> ok
<Ojzcroc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1230320
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1230320 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[wifi] doesn't ask for credentials to connect" [High,Fix released]
<Ojzcroc> I found this
<Ojzcroc> but it says the problem was fixed
<JasonFelice> There's several different kinds of wifi authentication and encryption mechanisms.  I wonder if Ubuntu Touch doesn't support yours?
<JasonFelice> Do you have access to the wi-fi settings?
<Ojzcroc> WEP encryption
<Ojzcroc> that's what the router webpage says
<JasonFelice> Hrmm.
<JasonFelice> What are the options?  Mine asked for WPA password.
<JasonFelice> I know WPA and WPA2 are authentication mechanisms.
<Ojzcroc> what do you mean by options?
<JasonFelice> I just found this: "The Wi-Fi Alliance intended WPA as an intermediate measure to take the place of WEP pending the availability of the full IEEE 802.11i standard."
<Ojzcroc> hmm
<JasonFelice> So, I guess WPA supersedes WEP, and WPA2 supersedes WPA.  So if you can configure your router for WPA, maybe it works?
<Ojzcroc> maybe
<Ojzcroc> worth looking at
<JasonFelice> I'm completely just guessing, by the way.  I'm just starting to use Ubuntu Touch myself.
<Ojzcroc> I might ask the person who said they fixed the bug
<Ojzcroc> also, do you find that your keyboard won't work in landscape? or is that just me?
<JasonFelice> How do I install QtTest?  And also make autopilot work?  Anyone?
<JasonFelice> Ojzcroc: My keyboard works in landscape.
<Ojzcroc> damn.
<JasonFelice> My biggest problems are apps hanging, the lock screen hanging.  I can usuall reboot it.
<JasonFelice> Ojzcroc: English keyboard?
<yahoo> JasonFelice, are you on nexus 4 ?
<JasonFelice> Yes
<yahoo> oh ! i thought only Gnex had problems
<yahoo> Keyboard has issues in terminal app. it wont show once closed.
<JasonFelice> The apps hanging thing seems app-specific.  Just my intuition.
<JasonFelice> yahoo: I just saw that a little bit ago, but was able to wake it up.  Forget how.
<JasonFelice> The lock screen happens if I swipe spastically to unlock it.
<yahoo> swipe lock screen towards left
<JasonFelice> I can get it into a slightly-unlocked state that freezes and not be able to unlock it.
<JasonFelice> Last time, I received a text, and whipped the phone out of my pocket and tried to swipe to unlock in one motion,
<JasonFelice> ended up throwing my phone on the carpet and half-unlocking it.  Had to reboot.
<yahoo> Its dead slow on Gnex but i can still use.
<Ojzcroc> JasonFelice: English keyboard
<yahoo> ..
<yahoo> anyone up
<JasonFelice> ooh me!
<JasonFelice> Not that I can help anyone :)
<yahoo> ha
<yahoo> just wondering, how high end games will be developed for ubuntu touch. in QT ?
<JasonFelice> yahoo: I bet in C++ with Qt's OpenGL widget.
<JasonFelice> I did some iPad games for Blue Frog Gaming.  We used a layer on top of OpenGL ES called Cocos2d, which was nice.
<JasonFelice> Though I'd love to write another game framework, because I don't see any that deal with state in a nice way.
<Ojzcroc> I reinstalled ubuntu touch, the wifi still won't work. I sent a message to the people who said they fixed the bug in build 89.
<Ojzcroc> I tried both the messaging app and the terminal app, neither work in landscape
<ashu11> Hi
<ashu11> how is ubuntu touch working on nexus 4
<ashu11> is it worth going for ?
<pinPoint> it was shiate on my galaxy nexus
<pinPoint> honestly I don't think it should be labeled stable... :/
<ashu11> thanks pinPoint
<pinPoint> you can try it too
<pinPoint> touch uses cwm so you can backup/restore fast
<ashu11> i heard it can not be connected to monitor to run it as pc for now.
<ashu11> is it so >
<ashu11> ?
<pinPoint> no idea
<ashu11> i mean , on our galaxy nexus, did you try connecting monitor, i am not sure if monitor can be connected to galaxy nexus somehow.
<ashu11> didnt read about its specs
<ashu11> well i will check that out, and i would surely have given it a try, had i own a nexus 4.
<ashu11> thing is i ll have to buy one for so.
<anders3408> ashu11:  ubuntu touch on nexus 4 runs pretty good so far :)
<ashu11> thanks anders3408 , does it connect to monitor at this stage ?
<anders3408> ashu11:  im not 100 % sure about that one :)
<ashu11> no prob anders3408 , thanks again :) i ll search for it.
<anders3408> ashu11:  this might be usefull for you : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE&usp=sharing#gid=0
<anders3408> its the status on the nexus builds :)
<anders3408> bt and mms and pin/puk and Haptics is the only WIP , rest is perfect
<anders3408> oh gyroscope isnt started yet
<anders3408> and same with sensor fusion ?
<anders3408> (not sure what that means)
<anders3408> im only working on getting ubuntu touch up for oppo find5 :)
<mpgrimes> is it possible to import google contacts? now that there is a more stable version of touch out i would like to give it a try
<mpgrimes> finally found it. nvm
<SuperTeece> hi
<SuperTeece> I'm around 29 hours in on a Nexus 4
<SuperTeece> anyone else actively using the OS?
<arunkumar413> hi, i need the ubuntu touch api documentation
<iBM> can anyone give me screen shots from a working ubuntu on phone? or any video?? I want to observe the user experience before I proceed with installing it on GNex
<SuperTeece> iBM I shot a video tonight
<SuperTeece> working post production now.. it'll be up on youtube.com/superteece
<iBM> alright
<iBM> hows the experience in general?
<SuperTeece> it's OK
<iBM> I am expecting fast and more visuals...
<SuperTeece> it's pretty fast
<SuperTeece> not as many visuals as I was expecting
<iBM> compared to  jelly bean??
<iBM> you have Gnex or nexus 4?
<SuperTeece> I don't get the animated lockscreen.... if it's included at this point
<SuperTeece> Nexus 4
<iBM> ok, I have Gnex
<SuperTeece> Ohh, it doesn't touch JB at this point... but you can feel the potential
<iBM> it will lag on GNexus,
<SuperTeece> I read there's a bit of a memory issue on the Galaxy Nexus... but it IS officially released for it
<iBM> yeah, so hoping it to be better,
<iBM> will try it in a day or two
<SuperTeece> it'll get there
<SuperTeece> it needs apps
<SuperTeece> web apps just aren't where it's at
<SuperTeece> we need developers :)
<iBM> :)
<SuperTeece> I just am not one...
<SuperTeece> we really need the major social media sites to release apps
<SuperTeece> getting facebook, twitter, instagram, G+ (all google actually)is over half the battle to having a viable OS IMO
<iBM> does it support Maps and navigation for now?
<SuperTeece> yes
<SuperTeece> lightly
<SuperTeece> the GPS auto turns off
<SuperTeece> the only map is a web app
<SuperTeece> I haven't tried navigation but the map did locate me
<iBM> navigation support is there, or you didn't try as you said?
<SuperTeece> I was able to geolocate with GPS... I have not tried to enter an address to navigate to.
<SuperTeece> I saw my location on a map, I did not try anything further
<iBM> ok
<SuperTeece> I'm going to run it for a week
<iBM> ok, please also check if it supports nevigation ,
<SuperTeece> will do
<iBM> anyone knows if there is dual boot support, Android/Ubuntu?
<iBM> means both can be kept in parallel?
<SuperTeece> I haven't looked into it yet, however, tey were planning that for the Edge.
<SuperTeece> Exporting my review video now... it'll be up on my channel tomorrow
<ghanashyam> hi, is there a way to sync google contacts into ubuntu phone
<marko> hi
<ghanashyam> hi
<ghanashyam> ping?
<ghanashyam> is there any activity here?
<ghanashyam> trying to sync google contacts to ubuntu phone
<ghanashyam> wanted help here
<nhaines> ghanashyam: use 'adb shell' to connect to your phone from your computer, then type 'su -iu phablet'
<nhaines> Then, you'll type 'syncevolution --configure --sync-property "username=email@gmail.com" --sync-property "password=secret" Google_Contacts', filling in your contact info, of course.
<ghanashyam> my device just crashed and not booting up again
<ghanashyam> not even into recovery
<nhaines> Then just run 'syncevolution --sync one-way-from-server Google_Contacts addressbook' until it's finished syncing contacts.
<ghanashyam> mine's a galaxy nexus :) so figuring out hwo to get back nowo
<nhaines> ghanashyam: pull the battery, wait 5 seconds, replace the battery, and then hold the power button down for 4 seconds.  Should work. :)
<ghanashyam> :) wow let me try that
<ghanashyam> there is a lot of slowness that i experienced with this ubuntu image
<ghanashyam> kinda terrible
<ghanashyam> other problem was with the keyboard layout
<ghanashyam> doesn't have $ etc keys
<ghanashyam> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<ghanashyam> will this solve the keyboard layout issue?
<nhaines> ghanashyam: the keyboard does have $ keys?
<nhaines> ghanashyam: what layout are you using?
<ghanashyam> i booted into ubuntu - and i checked that the $key isn't present
<ghanashyam> on the keyboard
<nhaines> It is present.
<nhaines> What layout are you using?
<ghanashyam> how do I change the settings for the keyboard
<ghanashyam> no idea how that's accessed - Aaaaaaand it crashed again
<nhaines> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Keyboard
<ghanashyam> i just did a google contact sync but turns out only a few contacts were synced up
<ghanashyam> not all
<ghanashyam> i could say not most
<ghanashyam> from my previous phone list
<ghanashyam> i was on CM mod and had a lot of contacts sycned to google
<ghanashyam> but when i synced now on ubuntu phone, looks like i have lost a lot of contacts
<nhaines> ghanashyam: did you run it multiple times like I said, or did you run it only once and received only 50 contacts?
<ghanashyam> oh yes just once.. am trying multiple times now
<nhaines> ghanashyam: when I reread my instructions, I was less than clear about that--I assumed something from the instructions I was updating.
<nhaines> So sorry about that.
<ghanashyam> so is it that it just picks up 50 contacts at once?
<nhaines> Yup.
<ghanashyam> any way to reduce the font size :)
<ghanashyam> its huge huge
<nhaines> They're all coded as part of the SDK.
<ghanashyam> so we ll have to figure that out?
<ghanashyam> and insert into that image?
<ghanashyam> or is it available in the image?
<nhaines> I expect that 1) it's in the Ubuntu QML themes and 2) changing it would break everything.
<ghanashyam> :)
<ghanashyam> secondly how to i close running apps - is my phone real slow or may be the memory is being hogged?
<nhaines> ghanashyam: in the Applications Lens, long-press an app thumbnail, then tap the Close icon that appears.
<nhaines> It's probably just Mir being sluggish.  It clears up after a few minutes and stays pretty fast after that for the most part.
<ghanashyam> i wanted to install xda forum app that it suggest -and it redirects me to login to ubuntu accounts
<ghanashyam> and it takes me to cellular
<ghanashyam> why's that? so
<ghanashyam> i can't find where to login to ubuntu one
<nhaines> ghanashyam: it's in System Settings > Accounts
<tvoss> nhaines, maguro or mako?
<ghanashyam> maguro
<OrokuSaki> Wonder if this would help reverting my media codecs xml https://github.com/milaq/android_device_hp_tenderloin/commit/4a498d46fce9daa16f32631c8dc9b7ebbf5f15d5
<ghanashyam> sorry if it wasn't for me
<nhaines> tvoss: on maguro.
<tvoss> ghanashyam, nhaines so 101 has performance improvements for Mir if you feel adventorous :9
<ghanashyam> wow! my phone was a little slower but now its picking up
<ghanashyam> not sure how - but i closed some apps that were running
<ghanashyam> link please - for performance improvements
<nhaines> tvoss: I installed it, but I haven't had time to play with it yet.  I did notice that my music player mutes (but doesn't pause!) if I turn off the screen without Mir.
<nhaines> ghanashyam: System Settings > Update
<ghanashyam> okay
<nhaines> tvoss: is there anywhere to find out what changed in 101?
<tvoss> nhaines, let me find the changes pages
<nhaines> tvoss: thanks!  :)
<ghanashyam> Can't find System Settings
<nhaines> Where are you looking?
<ghanashyam> got it
<ghanashyam> i am just getting accustomed
<OrokuSaki> going to terminal and typing top helps for cpu usage
<OrokuSaki> seeing what process is using the most power
<ghanashyam> great suggestion:)
<OrokuSaki> =)
<OrokuSaki> found out the hard way myself
<tvoss> nhaines, ghanashyam for maguro specifically, we will land performance optimizations over the next week
<OrokuSaki> release a rom for people.. and.. oh hey.. systemd is using all the power.. neat
<tvoss> point is that the gpu driver is dated and does not support the hardware compositor 1.1 interfaces as defined by android
<nhaines> tvoss: that is good news.  :)
<OrokuSaki> had to add accept4 to my kernel.. as I am on 2.6.35
<tvoss> ogra_, you around? if so, I remember that you curated some changelogs for images in the past. Do you still do that?
<tvoss> nhaines and ghanashyam would be quite interested
<OrokuSaki> Ogra is not usually online during the weekend
<nhaines> Hmm, that's such a shame.  It runs beautifully in Android 4.3.  I'd have expected some sort of updates there (I know the Android kernel used for this project is older.)
<OrokuSaki> nhaines.. it should be possible to downgrade, no?
<OrokuSaki> with the sources
<nhaines> OrokuSaki: downgrade what?
<OrokuSaki> confused nevermind.. thought your device was cm10.2 only... =)
<ghanashyam> I think i will need to install Terminal app - or is it inbuilt?
<OrokuSaki> it's built in
<nhaines> ghanashyam: where are you looking for applications?
<OrokuSaki> find the carrot ^
<OrokuSaki> by applications
<ghanashyam> home button
<nhaines> They're not there.
<ghanashyam> the ubuntu home and it shows just browser and gallery and stuff
<nhaines> Swipe to the left (move right) to the Applications Lens.
<OrokuSaki> swipe to the right where the click apps are
<OrokuSaki> or.. yeah
<tvoss> nhaines, it's less about the kernel, more about the specifics of the graphics driver. There is nothing fundamentally wrong with it, just that we need to optimize for its specifics
<OrokuSaki> Wish the codecs were working...
<OrokuSaki> Sooo want to watch a video
<nhaines> tvoss: Well, I'm glad you guys are doing that.  I know it doesn't scale.
<OrokuSaki> I noticed.. 14.04 started
<OrokuSaki> *trusty*
<tvoss> nhaines, scale as in optimizing for every single gpu? yes, fully agreed. But maguro is still an interesting device, so let's see
<ghanashyam> got it - but does it just list
<ghanashyam> i did a" search" from the left top
<ghanashyam> search bar once i was in applications
<nhaines> tvoss: I can only troubleshoot and report bugs.  So I'm happy for all the development work done for it.  :)
<OrokuSaki> find the carrot ^
<nhaines> I don't know what "does it just list" means.
<OrokuSaki> nhaines: you with canonical... sweet
<tvoss> nhaines, thanks for your efforts, quite important to have as  many eyes as possible on the system :)
<nhaines> OrokuSaki: I'm an Ubuntu project member.
<OrokuSaki> good enough
<nhaines> tvoss: Oh well, if I were a developer over the last 8 months I'd probably have a *lot* more gray hair than the couple I have hiding now. :)
<OrokuSaki> Do you know if 13.10 will continue to receive hybris updates or should I switch to development version?
<ghanashyam> like ANdroid
<tvoss> nhaines, ;)
<nhaines> Reminds me, I need to file a bug against Terminal for its default directory.
<ghanashyam> is there an Applications window where it lists all the applications?
<nhaines> ghanashyam: yes, the Applications Lens.  It works exactly like Ubuntu 13.10 on your desktop.
<OrokuSaki> I have to edit a qml file for the keyboard to be correct... for the terminal.. I have to take it out of side stage
<OrokuSaki> and I am pretty sure my device thinks I am a phone.. as unity seems to be chosing the phone background
<OrokuSaki> guess I should grep for form_factor or something
<ghanashyam> i am still not sure about the keyboard layount
<ghanashyam> it doesn't include the $
<nhaines> ghanashyam: yes it does.
<ghanashyam> but where?
<OrokuSaki> we need a "Hacker keyboard" option
<nhaines> Second symbol layout.
<ghanashyam> oh got it
<ghanashyam> never used such a layout
<nhaines> It's pretty close to the way Android does it.
<ghanashyam> swift key on android :)
<ghanashyam> so not a AOSP keyboard user
<ghanashyam> wow ! am liking it now
<ghanashyam> i was on data enabled connection for internet  till now
<ghanashyam> i switched to wifi and seems like a hell of it is just moving - not sure how
<OrokuSaki> onboard
<ghanashyam> the keyboard still sucks most time..
<ghanashyam> it just doesn't pop up
<nhaines> OrokuSaki: Ubuntu 13.10 uses ubuntu-keyboard, a maliit fork, not onboard.
<OrokuSaki> yep...
<OrokuSaki> I like onboard. =)
<ghanashyam> whats onboard?
<OrokuSaki> Ubuntu Desktop onscreen keyboard
<ghanashyam> you install that on the phone?
<OrokuSaki> works well with touchegg
<OrokuSaki> =)
<OrokuSaki> I like the color and look of onboard I guess.. more then maliit
<OrokuSaki> Maybe that can be changed in a qml?
<ghanashyam> can you please elaborate
<ghanashyam> i am having tough time with keyboad loggin into to accounts etc
<OrokuSaki> looks like this  http://nfgk.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/onboard.png?w=764
<OrokuSaki> 13.04 onscreen keyboard is.. well.. ugly =)
<OrokuSaki> Still my favorite.. http://www.mobileburn.com/media/palm/touchpad/page_browser_2011-11-07_174233.jpg
<nhaines> tvoss: no luck finding changelogs?
<tvoss> nhaines, nope, sorry. best to wait for ogra_
<OrokuSaki> Anyways.. you can tell.. I think we should have a color option for a darker keyboard
<OrokuSaki> something more... manly...
<OrokuSaki> we really need different themes?? OR is that in the final and I just don't know it...
<OrokuSaki> Like the developer preview and the different users that had different themes at the login
<OrokuSaki> I really liked that darker look that one user had
<nhaines> tvoss: okay, thanks for looking. :)
<arunkumar413> what is the syntax for a button
<ghanashyam> what is the rlease with performance improvements /
<ghanashyam> devel ? or devel-proposed
<ghanashyam> or devel-customized?
<kmt5150-xdadev> I have successfully rooted and downloaded the stock .img firmware files for the samsung galaxy mega. sgh-i527 baseband I527Ucuamh1. When can ubuntu be ported to that?
<tarelerulz> What devices do you officially support?
<kmt5150-xdadev>  theres a list on the site, tarelerulz
<arunkumar413> I'm using qt creator to create apps. but the build menu is grayed out
<nhaines> ghanashyam: standard channel, build 101.
<ghanashyam> i just used   phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup
<ghanashyam> for installation
<ghanashyam> can i upgrade this - Using check updates in System settings said not updates
<ghanashyam> i want to keep the settings and logins that i just added and on top of that upgrade the system
<ghanashyam> is that possible? nhaines
<KuleshD> http://goo.gl/Rd75qO        можно ли этот девайс потянуть ubuntu?
<Gyula> hello
<Gyula> i am installing ubuntu phone now :)
<Gyula> on my phone i saw a message ... autodeploy.zip not found... what does it means?
<tarelerulz> What is the  phone Gyula ?
<Gyula> galaxy nexus
<nhaines> ghanashyam: Not sure.  You'll have to see what build you're on.
<nhaines> Gyula: it means be patient, because it's sending the files, just as it says in your terminal window.
<Gyula> but is looks like no problem, now i see the android bot :)
<nhaines> ghanashyam: The on-phone updater only updates to images that have been verified as working and stable by Ubuntu developers.
<ghanashyam> Gyula
<nhaines> Gyula: great.  :)
<Gyula> nhaines: yes :)
<ghanashyam> there's no problem
<ghanashyam> wait for it
<ghanashyam> it takes quiet a while to flash and boot !!
<Gyula> legen wait for it dary :)
<nhaines> Gyula: It's a lot of data and phone flash memory is slow.  :)
<ghanashyam> nhaines so how do I flash a r101 ?
<Gyula> i can't wait :)
<ghanashyam> i dont want to lose what ever I did till now
<ghanashyam> with all the customization - though not much
<nhaines> ghanashyam: System Settings > Updates
<ghanashyam> didnt' help much
<nhaines> That's the answer anyway.
<nhaines> Run 'adb shell system-image-cli -i' and check what build you're on.
<ghanashyam> but why would it show no software available
<ghanashyam> if r101 is available?
<nhaines> I can think of lots of reasons.
<ghanashyam> so can't i force it to r101?
<nhaines> But we don't even know what you're running on your phone and you refuse to check.  :P
<ghanashyam> the About Phone shows r100
<ghanashyam> i did check
<ghanashyam> and it doesnt update
<ghanashyam> i am still on r100 (13.10)
<nhaines> ghanashyam: well, you can always try -c devel-proposed, I guess.
<nhaines> It'll save everything except your timezone and installed apps.  'phablet-flash ubuntu-system -c devel-proposed'
<ghanashyam> ummm
<ghanashyam> let me try that right away
<ghanashyam> hopefully it won't ruin my sycned contacts :)
<nhaines> Nope, saves those.  :)  And if it didn't, at least now know you know how.  :)
<tarelerulz> Do you have to sync from a  file or can you use  Google?
<nhaines> I should probably find a dull fork and fight someone at Canonical to update the Release Notes.
<tarelerulz> have any of you used it on a Tablet?
<nhaines> tvoss: are you still around?  Can we get some Google contact sync info in the release notes if I write the steps?  The blog post linked to is out of date.
<Gyula> may i ask something? How can I use my galaxy nexus (after install :) ) like a desktop on my monitor?
<Gyula> aprox. how log is this install?
<successus> salud/bye bye
<arunkumar413> whys is  the build menu is disabled in qt creator
<nhaines> Gyula: desktop mode (also known as "convergence") has not been developed and is planned for Ubuntu 14.04 or 14.10.
<Gyula> ouch :(
<tarelerulz> Can you sync your contracts from Google?
<nhaines> tarelerulz: yes, using the instructions in the release notes.
<OrokuSaki> Any reason why grouper and manta haven't had a report lately? http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/
<nhaines> OrokuSaki: they're not the target for Ubuntu 13.10, I imagine.
<Gyula> ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way. :/ Now what can i do?
<nhaines> Gyula: just wait for the update to finish.  It should still be fine.
<Gyula> on the phone i see Ubuntu update complete.
<OrokuSaki> I thought you guys targeted 4 devices? manta, grouper, mako and maguro
<OrokuSaki> grouper is the nexus 7
<Gyula> nhaines: on the phone Ubuntu update complete. and a question  ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix? this cannot be undone.. and there is a lot of no answer and one yes disable recovery andf a go back
<Gyula> i choosed yes... now it is rebooting :)
<Gyula> nothing happend :(
<arunkumar413> what is  the best resource to lean about developing apps for ubuntu touch
<Gyula> nhaines: now i cant go into recovery mode as well :( I see only a charging white battery :(
<melvster> is it possible to write an app for your phone without putting it through the market place?
<w-flo> melvster, yes, but I think it's only possible via command line right now
<melvster> w-flo: ok thanks
<w-flo> something like "pkcon local-install filename.click" as the phablet user IIRC
<w-flo> or rather install-local... whatever :)
<Gyula> anyone can say something good for me? :(
<w-flo> Gyula, flashing your device failed? are you sure recovery doesn't work anymore? if so, I think the correct thing to do is using fastboot to reflash the recovery. Don't take my word on it though
<hamed> any ways for i9300 yet?
<melvster> when i run a terminal ... some keys on the keyboard dont press ... is that a known bug, or is it just me?
<Gyula> w-flow: I let my phone charging for a while, then a removed the usb cable, and the battery, then i put it back and it is working :) I see ubuntu phone.. it is a little bit slow, and new for me but i keep trying to know it better :)
<Gyula> thank you for the help!
<Gyula> now i have to levae see you later
<Gyula> bb
<w-flo> Gyula, great! :)
<melvster> how do you actually install new apps on the touch?
<melvster> i used to have the 'apps recommended for you' section but cant find it now
<w-flo> melvster, maybe your internet connection is down?
<melvster> w-flo: i got net
<melvster> i can see weather and stocks etc.
<melvster> i guess im used to the 'google play' button ... trying to find the touch version ...
<w-flo> there's just the "recommended" app section right now.. maybe try a reboot. seems like a bug
<melvster> i have recent apps / installed / dash plugins
<w-flo> melvster, wait.. same for me
<w-flo> maybe canonical server issues? :D
<w-flo> now the recommended section is back (after I rebooted)
<jesus_gascon> Can I fix shine in my nexus7? Even when I increase shine, after some secons, it lows again to it lower level
<Guest72756> anyone able to tell me if mobile data is working on ubuntu touch yet?
<Guest72756> or still wifi only?
<w-flo> Guest72756, works for nexus4 (for some providers at least)
<Guest72756> using the samsung galaxy nexus atm
<w-flo> Guest72756, is that a maguro (officially supported)? It might work
<w-flo> jesus_gascon, it seems like the "disable autobrightness" feature is not implemented yet :(
<Guest72756> yeah, it is w-flo
<Guest72756> could always give it a shot
<w-flo> Guest72756, I think mobile data is supported on nexus4 and galaxy nexus
<Guest72756> Might reflash it again then and have a mess around :)_
<Guest72756> email client been done yet do you know?
<w-flo> Guest72756, you might need to add APN config for your provider... I won't be able to help you with that, good luck :)
<w-flo> Guest72756, no mail client yet (other than gmail web app)
<Guest72756> apn config is on my providers website so shouldn't be too bad :)
<Guest72756> thanks for the replies w-flo
<jesus_gascon> ok thanks w-flo
<w-flo> Guest72756, yeah, but I don't know where to put the APN config :D
<Guest72756> oh :-P
<w-flo> google might tell you
<gregoryfenton> Hi all, installing ubuntu on galaxy nexus. How long should it take at the "waiting for install to finish on device" stage?
<gregoryfenton> The answer is "slightly longer than you had patience for", it just moved to the next step :P
<tarelerulz> To someone who is not into Linux , Why would you tell them to chose Ubuntu touch
<gregoryfenton> Wouldn't you be better showing them ubuntu touch and getting the feel of it, if they like it then they have done the job for you :)
<melvster> tarelerulz: it's a better UX with all the edges of the screen used ... ive shown mine to non linux people and they like it
<melvster> of course it let's you have complete control of your device too ... and does not track you
<tarelerulz> That is cool point for me.  I rock Ubuntu on my computer and rock Android roms and now stock on note 3.   For the normal person
<melvster> tarelerulz: one other feature people seem to love is that you can have your phone and desktop the same OS, so you'll be able to dock your phone one day and you wont need a home PC
<tarelerulz> That is cool feature.  That is one Android is missing for sure.
<melvster> phone / desktop / tablet / tv / server etc.
<melvster> laptop
<melvster> in 1-2 years phones will be as powerful as laptops
<tarelerulz> I  was at an at&t store and looking at the windows Tablet.  I asked if they sale well and the guy said not at all.
<melvster> i wanna get a nexus 7 and 10 and put touch on it
<tarelerulz> It seem like most people don't care if they can do more .   Android and Iso don't do as much as full pc.  The hardware don't limit this .
<tarelerulz> To me it realizing different uses.  A mobile computer is not used the same as  Desktop or laptop.  I think Ubuntu see that mobile is what people are going to be use  so make the os for mobile device
<nukleuz> Hi! Installed the new release on my Galaxy Nexus (takju, gsm). It's still lagging a lot. Almost useless when 2-3 programs running in the background. Is this normal?
<gregoryfenton> same for me nukleuz. Does your camera app flash when you use it?
<melvster> i get a bit of lag on my nexus 4 but it's not a huge problem for me ... nexus 5 im hoping will be lag free
<nukleuz> gregoryfenton: Yes, it does flash. Several times.
<nhaines> nukleuz: it's normal.  Over the next week, they'll be improving performance on the Galaxy Nexus (the codename is actually maguro).
<nukleuz> Could it be the bugs in MIR, which could be solved? Or is just «the nexus» to old and slow for this software? :p
<nhaines> You can install build r101 from System Settings > Update now.
<nukleuz> I know its maguro, but takju is the GSM, and yakju (CDMA) i think?
<nhaines> Mir isn't spelled MIR, and the issue isn't bugs in Mir, it's driver performance issues on maguro.
<nhaines> Correct, but takju/yakju doesn't have a performance difference on Ubuntu 13.10.
<nhaines> melvster: when you build a click app, you can install it on the phone using 'click install foobar'
<nhaines> Guest72756: mobile data works fine on maguro, but it doesn't switch back on when a wifi connection drops.  I've been able to get it working again by turning off wifi and then turning off celluar data and turning it back on again.
<nhaines> melvster: when you build a click app, you can install it on the phone using 'click install foobar'
<melvster> nbaines: thanks!
<melvster> how do you actually uninstall an app?
<melvster> ah click and hold
<danieled> hi
<roman12> Hi. Any idea why taking screenshots via adb isn't working? I run the command "adb pull /tmp/screenshot.png ./screenshot.png" and it just hangs...
<ag-3d> how to install it on Xperia Z tablet?
<danieled> i want me too install it on another phone
<danieled> but i dont know how to do it
<ghanashyam> tried ubuntu and first impressions - its very very SLOW
<ghanashyam> so now, i want it on my phone but only if its faster -
<ghanashyam> any one tried dual boot yet with CM?
<a_muva_> i'm using nexus 4 and its fast
<a_muva_> the only thing I'm missing is spreadsheet application
<a_muva_> danieled:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<a_muva_> ag-3wd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<ashu11> hey...
<ashu11> Can someone please tell if ubuntu touch is gonna support nexus 5
<ashu11> Anyome please
<ghanashyam> a_muva_:  really?? is it as fast as CM?
<ghanashyam> i mean its dead slow for me - either I am doing it wrong or my Galaxy Nexus just does support Ubuntu much or Ubuntu is not optimized for Nexus
<ogra_> ghanashyam, it is, but the gnex has a few driver bugs that need to be shaken out ... if you flash from the devel-proposed channel, there is alsready one fix waiting that makes it act a little smoother
<ghanashyam> i am currently on r101 with devel proposed
<ogra_> ashu11, i dont see why not, if someone from eth community wants to make a port
<ghanashyam> and the missing apps list is a turn off for me
<ogra_> ah, them you already have the first fix
<ogra_> there is more to come
<ghanashyam> I want to experience this improvement with further builds but can't wait until then - so considering a dual boot
 * ogra_ doubts that will work 
<ghanashyam> I have the CM nandroid backup but has any one tried dual boot with CM
<ghanashyam> is there any stats app which puts in responsiveness etc ?
<ghanashyam> we could compare the speeds on different devices
<ghanashyam> and check what's happening with different people installing Ubuntu on their phones.
<ghanashyam> is there stats tracking site?
<ogra_> there are various tools ... but there arent many different installs of the actual image yet
<ogra_> i.e. only nexus4 and maguro
<kv102t> Hello all
<kv102t> anyone know if this can go on a Galaxy S3
<kv102t> anyone know if this can go on a Galaxy S3
<nexus4_windows> Hello Guys
<nexus4_windows> someone here?
<nexus4_windows>  i need your help :P
<nexus4_windows> noone online?
<kv102t> fire.
<nexus4_windows> How can in install Ubuntu Phone on my Nexus 4 under windows 8?
<nexus4_windows> Is there a possibility
<kv102t> sorry i havn't tried
<kv102t> yuo backed up. just go for it
<kv102t> lol
<nexus4_windows> sry what?
<nexus4_windows> just copy the image to the phone?
<kv102t> what step you on?
<nexus4_windows> 0
<nexus4_windows> Where can i find the image?
<kv102t> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone?mkt_tok=3RkMMJWWfF9wsRoluajKZKXonjHpfsX56e4sXqKxg4kz2EFye%2BLIHETpodcMTsJkMa%2BTFAwTG5toziV8R7DDKs1l1cMQWBLn
<nexus4_windows> ty
<kv102t> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install
<nexus4_windows> cant find the image
<nexus4_windows> ubuntu uses this command
<nexus4_windows> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup
<nexus4_windows> but i need the "image" "raw"
<kv102t> get ubuntu live CD
<OrokuSaki> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad1.0/+bug/1234722
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234722 in gst-plugins-bad1.0 (Ubuntu Saucy) "Most video files are playing with audio only" [High,In progress]
<nexus4_windows> lol
<nexus4_windows> cant do it with out ubuntu?
<ashu11> does anyone know when wud the nexus 5 be releasing
<a_muva_> nexus4_windows:  This process will not work if you have just flashed with "ubuntu-system" variant as that's a read-only filesystem. You can make the filesystem read/write using adb shell touch /userdata/.writable_image and then adb reboot. If you used the "cdimage-touch" variant, this doesn't apply, just carry on with the instructions
<nexus4_windows> a_muva_: i want to install it under windows.. i dont have ubuntu
<OrokuSaki> Running an Android Application in a WebOS Card.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byNlLNQV2mQ
<OrokuSaki> I will be buying this for the webos side... hear it will be 30 dollars
<OrokuSaki> Would be cool if.. Ubuntu Touch could do this. =)
<a_muva_> nexus4_windows:  how about virtualbox?
<nexus4_windows> i want to try it under windows...
<nexus4_windows> where can i  find the image?
<a_muva_> nexus4_windows:  not sure
<jdstrand> w-flo: re apparmor> can you file a bug with the denial against apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu?
<OrokuSaki> wow... http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad/324645-pic-kick-starts-touchpad-open-mobile-acl-62.html
<nexus4_windows> where can i find the ubuntu phone image?
<w-flo> jdstrand, the denial for qtpowerd access? I can do that when I've fix my kernel so I can boot again
<jdstrand> thanks
<lool> jdstrand, w-flo: Note that we dont want to allow apps to access qtpowerd / powerd
<lool> only mediaplayer-app and music-app are exceptions right now
<lool> but things out to be done in the corresponding services
<OrokuSaki> Just think how cool if someone could write an Android ACL using Hybris for Ubuntu Touch... Result? Instant users. =)
<lool> and powerd access to prevent suspend or screen off should not be allowed to apps
<OrokuSaki> And you would hit that mark shuttleworth is wanting to acheive.
<OrokuSaki> I don't see who among us can disagree... It would work. =)
<w-flo> lool, what about a policy group?
<OrokuSaki> Those people seem pretty damn excited about running android apps on top of webos.. even though they could just reboot into android.. strange
<w-flo> lool, 3rd party music apps are pretty much pointless right now, even when ignoring the fact that you can't leave the app without music stopping :)
<pur3bolt> hey guys i've decided to flash ubuntu os to my nexus 4, i was just wondering if it's normal for the device to display a black screen for over 5 minutes after the console boots it into the .img?
<jdstrand> w-flo: I know there will be a media service. there is already some code somewhere. so the media service has all these accesses and all the apps (3rd party or otherwise) will just use it
<jdstrand> w-flo: (and thus they don't need them)
<w-flo> jdstrand, yeah, I've been waiting for that.. :)
<w-flo> as a temporary workaround I tried using qtpowerd, which solved part of the problem. But now I can't use that either. So I'll be patient for a while
<OrokuSaki> Touchpad is so much cooler then your stupid Nexus.. =) *trolling*
<TillScout> Does the Nexus 4 have to be rooted, so I can install Ubuntu?
<melvster> TillScout: yes you need to unlock it a per  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<melvster> it's pretty easy to install after you do that
<TillScout> I did unlock it that way (fastboot oem unlock), but it is not rooted
<TillScout> however I have trouble installing Ubuntu Touch
<melvster> TillScout: how far did you get?
<melvster> i installed my nexus 4 a couple of days ago
<TillScout> melvster: I came to the output INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for recovery image to boot
<TillScout> the nexus rebooted, but then the screen stayed black
<melvster> hmm not too sure on that, maybe someone else here can help ...
<TillScout> now I flashed back to android 4.2.2, this time I get into the CWM menu, but then none of the options helps
<a_muva_> TillScout: I had to sudo phablet-flash ...
<TillScout> a_muva_: yes, I also sudoed, but it did not help
<a_muva_> have you tried adb devices?
<a_muva_> to see if it's detected?
<TillScout> yes, I did, it is properly detected
<a_muva_> it says 'device' not 'offline'
<TillScout> yes, it says "device"
<a_muva_> TillScout: Note, 'adb devices' should not show the device as 'offline'. If it does, unplug the device, run adb under sudo on the workstation (sudo adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server), then plug the device back in
<a_muva_> TillScout: so try sudo adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server
<TillScout> it does not show "offline", it shows "device"
<iBM> hi everyone,
<iBM> I'm using windows 7, and want to install Ubuntu on Gnex, I have SDK installed and ADB working fine, and also fastboot is working, I have one question...
<iBM> how to revert back to android? if i'm on windows 7? or it doesn't matter, and I can revert from the phone itself?
<nedaljo> execuse me how to add arabic keyboard
<nedaljo> arabic keyboard , how to add it
<nedaljo> execuse me how to add arabic keyboard
<nedaljo> execuse me how to add arabic keyboard?
<nedaljo> anyone can help how to add arabic keyboard?
<bithunter_> hi at all
<bithunter_> I' m italian... i have a nexus 7 2012 wifi... i have install ubuntu touch... the question is: the relase is a demo?
<Bithunter> Is Ubuntu touch a demo?
<nedaljo> anyone can help of adding arabic keyboard
<nedaljo> anyone can help of adding arabic keyboard
<nedaljo> anyone can help of adding arabic keyboard
<nedaljo> anyone can help of adding arabic keyboard
<nedaljo> anyone can help of adding arabic keyboard
<Alsfar> Hey
<Alsfar> Did someone know if ubuntu touch already supports the dock function?
<melvster> Bithunter: it's a stable build, but still beta so there may be some bugs
<melvster> 'Ubuntu for phones is intended to be used for development and evaluation purposes only. It is an early release that can potentially brick your device. It does not provide all of the features and services of a retail phone and cannot replace your current handset. This is the first release of Ubuntu for phones and it will continue to evolve quickly. Please read the disclaimer as well. This process will delete all data from the device. Restoring Andr
<melvster> oid will not restore this data.'
<espacial> hi pple
<Bithunter> OK... TYou for all
<IMTheNachoMan> hey guys. i have nexus 4 but im using cyanogenmod and a different kernel. do i have to do something special to install Ubuntu and/or is there a way to dual boot?
<a_muva_> nedaljo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Language_and_keyboard
<espacial> I notice that in my atrix, I do not have options of RSD only recovery and fastboot. But on fastbook, with sudo fastboot devices I may see it. Although, with other fastboot command i have no success
<espacial> any ideas?
<melvster> figured out my issue
<melvster> Keyboard does not allow input on the left handside in landscape mode (1236489)
<melvster> known bug ... just need to tip it
<melvster> ooh ... fix committed ...
<melvster> ooh i just raised the bug heat :)
<melvster> 'Fixed, but not available until next release.'
<melvster> how often are releases ... is it every 6 months, or faster?
<nik90> melvster: ubuntu releases are every 6 months
<nik90> melvster: you can however use the devel channel to be updated literally every 3-4 days
<melvster> nik98: thanks!
<melvster> s/nik98/nik90
<melvster> nik90: do you know if i use the devel channel, do i need to reflash each time, or does it pull in the changes?
<nik90> melvster: you can use the on the air update (OTA) for the update process
<nik90> no need to keep reflashing
<melvster> great!
<melvster> very tempting ... do i dare ...
<nik90> melvster: however it is the devel channel, so it can (most likely wont) break but will most likely be fixed asap.
<nik90> melvster: there are strict quality control even in devel channels
<melvster> oh great!
<nhaines> melvster: not true, they do releases every couple of days.
<melvster> even better! :)
<nik90> nhaines: we are talking about stable official releases eh ... 13.10 was just released..14.04 will be released in April 2014
<nik90> ofc the devel image releases happen every few days
<nhaines> There should be about a month's worth of updates on 13.10, and after that people will start to be flipped to trusty.
<nhaines> nik90: and there's already been one stable official release since 13.10 (r100).
<nhaines> melvster: the precise long-term nature of updates should be more defined by the time 14.04 LTS releases, but since it's all image based, they do nightly builds on foobar-proposed and then promote builds that pass all the automated tests every couple of days on foobar.
<melvster> nhaines: awesome!
<nhaines> For example, everyone's on saucy, and saucy-proposed is still getting updates that eventually make their way to the saucy channel.
<nhaines> melvster: this upcoming week should see a lot of performance improvements for maguro.  So that's good for me....
<cenor> hey guys
<nhaines> hey, cenor.
<cenor> i got a problem with the data connection
<melvster> nhaines: ah cool, i think i run mako on my nexus 4
<cenor> wanted to follow this guide: https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx
<cenor> but somehow i just can't save the mobile broadband connection
<nhaines> melvster: your Nexus 4 *is* mako.  :)
<cenor> does someone know a solution?
<nhaines> cenor: no, because we don't have any useful information from you yet.  It *should* "just work".
<nhaines> cenor: So, what phone are you using, and what is your carrier?  :)
<nhaines> (Also, nothing on that page will work anymore.)
<tempnexus> Hi. I'm having a problem when manually installing ubuntu touch on a Galaxy nexus. When installing saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip i get E: Error in tmp/update.zip (Status 0)
<tempnexus> any ideas here?
<nhaines> tempnexus: try using the phablet-flash tool.
<tempnexus> nhaines: unfortunately i don't think i can in mac os x
<cenor> nhaines: the phone is flashing right now, it's a nex 4, but that should not affect my problem. it's about the guide in the link i sent. It says there I should add a mobile broadband connection ( on my Desktop Ubuntu) and then copy the file to my phone
<cenor> but i cannot create such a mobile broadband connection
<nhaines> tempnexus: actually, I think you can, because it's in python.  :)  But in that case, make sure you're booted into recovery, and if you have trouble it might be easier to burn an Ubuntu 13.10 DVD and just install from the live session.
<nhaines> cenor: 1) of course the phone affects your problem--many phones do not have working radio stacks, 2) nothing on that page works anymore, so I guarantee it will not fix your problem.
<tempnexus> nhaines: ohh, then i'll search for the phablet-flash tool. I am definitely in recovery mode. Indeed, as the galaxy nexus doesn't have an sdcard, i'm pushing the 2 zip files through "adb sideload"
<nhaines> tempnexus: well that's your problem.  Don't do that.
<tempnexus> nhaines: i cannot see any other way to do it. if i push the file through adb, and then reboot in recovery again, the autoupdate.zip is not there anymore
<tempnexus> nhaines: how could i do it then?
<nhaines> tempnexus: the file still needs to be in /sdcard, which is not pointing to a physical SD card on maguro or mako.  It's a symlink.
<FabianCook> Hey guys, is there any official list of things that should be worked on?
<cenor> nhaines: ahm on what page ?
<tempnexus> nhaines: If i do "adb push xxx.zip /sdcard/autoaupdate.zip" and afterwards "adb shell ls /sdcard/" the file is there. but it's not there after "adb reboot recovery"
<tempnexus> nhaines: so the phones says autoupdate.zip not found
<nhaines> cenor: https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx doesn't work.
<nhaines> cenor: it worked when it was written, but hasn't worked since July.
<cenor> nhaines: hmm i remember doing it another way. but doesnt matter. just saw that it is working
<cenor> not the tut on the site but just so
<cenor> nhaines: btw, on the official page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes it says one should use that post ;)
<nhaines> cenor: yes, but it is wrong.  Can't get anyone to change it, though.
<cenor> ah
<FabianCook> No one wishes to reply to me? xD
<nhaines> cenor: I'm glad it's working.  Ubuntu doesn't seem to notice when a wifi connection goes down, and doesn't switch back to cellular data automatically.  A reboot (or turnning off wifi, then cellular data, then turning celluar data back on in System Settings) seems to work.
<D4rkSilver> FabianCook: nope
<FabianCook> Good good
<tempnexus> nhaines: sorry, i meant autodeploy.zip. after a reboot, that file is gone from /sdcard/ or /data/media
<nhaines> FabianCook: there's always https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview   :)
<cenor> nhaines: seriously? :D
<cenor> hahaha
<nhaines> cenor: yeah, it kept popping up after being fixed.  :)
<FabianCook> nhaines, thats what I wanted, thanks
<FabianCook> nhaines, didn't even think to look there
<nhaines> FabianCook: :)
<nhaines> tempnexus: I don't think it's supposed to be there after you reboot.  It's supposed to be deployed and then deleted.
<FabianCook> nhaines, Im just about to install it on my old gnexus and I have a few days off so I thought I would start out with something useful
<cenor> nhaines: developer?
<nik90> FabianCook: you can help with reporting bugs or better help with the core apps such as calendar, clock, music which is all developed by the community
<FabianCook> nik90, that sounds reasonable.
<nik90> FabianCook: if you are comfortable with qml and javascript there are lot of things you can help out with in the core apps
<nhaines> cenor: I'm not a developer, I've just been testing heavily for about a month, and keeping up with the dev mailing list.
<nik90> FabianCook: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps. It lists all the core apps
<FabianCook> nik90, every real developer should be good at js, I am rather good at it however, understand it properly, I work with node a lot which helps.
<nik90> FabianCook: I am one the developer of the clock app and we can always use help.
<nhaines> FabianCook: I don't know js at all.  :P  Although I'm almost tempted to learn, what with the SDK and all.
<nik90> FabianCook: well javascript is more supplementary...we create the UI using QML.
<nik90> In the link I pasted above, you can find links to launchpad projects. Take a look at the code and see if you can help out with that
<FabianCook> I hadn't even looked into ubuntu touch until today, well not the actual development side at least, ive been meaning to for a while however, was just waiting till I get a new phone before I can get rid of the gnexus as my main
<nhaines> nik90: This reminds me I should submit a certain website as a webapp.
<nhaines> FabianCook: good idea.  :)  It runs quite nicely as a phone, but there is a definite lack of apps.
<FabianCook> nhaines, thats why I was waiting, I didn't want my main to crap out on me (not saying it will with ubuntu touch, just that I would rather android on it)
<FabianCook> I am a Android developer by profession so I am use to mobile development as well
<nik90> FabianCook: the ubuntu touch is more mainly for developers and early testers. I just started using it as my main phone and I miss certain things such as gmail, Whatsapp etc. But the basic stuff like making/receiving calls, sms, camera, music works
 * nik90 wishes someone makes an email app like gmail or something
<FabianCook> nik90, Good good, I have a S4 as my main so I am not worrying about features not working atm.
<FabianCook> nik90, sounds like something interesting to work on
<nik90> FabianCook: glad...let me know if you need more info on what to work on.
<FabianCook> nik90, Well, what urgent things need to be done? I would rather do functional things, but I am quite fine with UI
<nik90> FabianCook: depends on which project you want work on. There are several core apps like clock, calendar, calculator, music, rss reader being worked on now by the community. So its up to you which project you want to work on. I can then point you to the right people
<nik90> FabianCook: we just had the 13.10 release..we will soon be getting new designs for these apps. So they all need help :)
<FabianCook> nik90, hmm. I honestly don't know what I want to work on.
<nik90> haha
<FabianCook> nik90, I have been working with database helpers on Android recently, are there any helpers out there yet? Feel like working on Datastorage xD
<nik90> FabianCook: are you familiar with sqlite storage? Like providing the ability to upgrade databases without losing user data?
<nik90> that's what we use for local storage of data atm
<FabianCook> Hold up, I shall get you a link to my work.
<FabianCook> nik90, internet is being a bit slow, think I might move it all down stairs next to the fiber soon.
<nik90> no worries
<FabianCook> https://bitbucket.org/FabianCCook/dbhelper
<FabianCook> Its all SQLite, a bit of an entity framework, still working on it.
<FabianCook> nik90, so no one has really worked on databases yet?
<nik90> nice..yeah we do something similar with SQLite. We (atleast for the clock app) have resorted to functions which create database and then push data to it
<nik90> FabianCook: no all core apps make use of sqlite storage extensively
<FabianCook> nik90, Ahh I see, I guess not then.
<nhaines> I always love when I post to Reddit, then wake up and my comment karma is much higher and I have 6 replies in my inbox.  I can never remember if I was trolling or being helpful.  :)
<nik90> FabianCook: if you want you can take a look at the database used by the clock. I am sure it could use your experience improving it.
<nik90> nhaines: lol
<nik90> FabianCook: We need an easy way to upgrade the database without disrupting user data. I am not familiar with it and hence am frequently breaking it :)
<FabianCook> Hmm. Okay. I shall have a look into it then. Are you dropping the tables or something? xD
<FabianCook> nik90, What version of SQLite is included?
<FabianCook> 3?
<nik90> FabianCook: we use the one provided by QT QML http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qmlmodule-qtquick-localstorage2-qtquick-localstorage-2.html
<nik90> FabianCook: one example of our usage can be seen at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/clock/WorldClockModel.qml
<FabianCook> -afk- Reading about sqlite in qt
<FabianCook> nik90, Just a note, I wouldn't use real to store coordinates...
<nik90> FabianCook: see stuff like that :P could do an improvemnet
<FabianCook> My job is based around location ;)
<FabianCook> nik90, In SQLite when selecting a real number it seems to only select a few decimal places.
<FabianCook> Because sqlite doesn't have things like spatial indexes it should be perfectly fine to store it as TEXT
<nik90> FabianCook: wouldn't latitude and longitude be accurate within a few decimal points?
<FabianCook> nik90, Yes, but when storing it you can loose the accuracy
<FabianCook> Ill find you an example
<nik90> FabianCook: okay
<FabianCook> This is what happens http://i.imgur.com/cWp7D6D.jpg
<nik90> ah
<zandm7> Hey guys so I have a question regarding Ubuntu Touch on devices besides the Nexuses
<FabianCook> you want what ever accuracy the phone spits out
<zandm7> "Development" for Ubuntu Touch on my device (Xperia T) has been stagnant for awhile now but on the dev thread for it the installation instructions just have you flash a version of CM 10.1 and then a really old version of Ubuntu Touch from the cdimage website.
<zandm7> Would I be able to test Ubuntu on my phone by flashing the latest CM 10.1 and then the latest "saucy" build of Ubuntu Touch Preview from the cdimage site?
<nik90> FabianCook: if you want you can submit that as your first fix. otherwise I will fix it after I am done with some stuff I am working on now
<w-flo> zandm7, I think you can't do that with "flipped" images
<w-flo> zandm7, the most recent "unflipped" image is from july IIRC
<melvster> hmmm i wonder how can i tell if openssh is running on my phablet?
<zandm7> What is "flipped" and "unflipped"? Sorry I'm kind of a total noob haha :P
<w-flo> zandm7, "unflipped" => what your described, booting into CM/Android and then starting ubuntu on top of it. "flipped" is the other way round, so the device boots into ubuntu and then starts a few android services (for drivers etc.) inside a container
<nhaines> FabianCook: that image gave me a chuckle.  :)
<FabianCook> nhaines,  Why is this?
<zandm7> How can I tell if an image is flipped or not?
<zandm7> Thanks btw
<melvster> im getting 'port 22: No route to host' when trying to ssh ... could it be the openssh isnt running?
<nhaines> FabianCook: I've known one or two people for which I would say they wouldn't notice the loss in accuracy on that chart.  ;)
<nhaines> melvster: it's not runnong by default.
<w-flo> zandm7, any recent image will be flipped.. because unflipped was deprecated a long time ago. those are the only unflipped images available: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/
<melvster> nhaines: im following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<zandm7> So this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip is flipped?
<FabianCook> nhaines, Haha. Yeah, I was going to put a kinda bubble around it to show the real accuracy, but couldn't be bothered and fixed it instead
<melvster> i did both of 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server and sudo apt-get install ssh'
<zandm7> Oh wait that one IS from July.
<w-flo> zandm7, everything in "ubuntu-touch-preview" is unflipped (i.e. booting into CM first, then starts ubuntu)
<nhaines> melvster: it's out of date.
<melvster> nhaines: oh thanks, do i need to run service start or something?
<zandm7> Ah. But it is still saucy-based. Is it really deprecated?
<nhaines> melvster: because the system is read-only, they installed it but don't activate it.  I think there's a magic file you can touch (like to run Mir or not) that starts it.
<nhaines> melvster: it might be easier to run the Ubuntu SDK and activate developer mode.
<melvster> nhaines: i already touched the magic file
<melvster> nhaines: 'adb shell touch /userdata/.writable_image and then adb reboot'
<melvster> oh ok i can do that
<w-flo> zandm7, you won't see any updates for those images
<nhaines> melvster: that's not the magic file for SSH.
<melvster> oh ok
<zandm7> w-flo OK I see.
<zandm7> What kind of functionality is on the latest unflipped build?
<w-flo> zandm7, hmmm.. I don't remember, really. A lot of things have changed since then.. I think they have no click apps, for example (so only preinstalled apps working)
<zandm7> Huh. So is it worth testing or no, in your opinion?
<nhaines> Not at all.
<w-flo> zandm7, nope :)
<melvster> nhaines: perhaps /etc/init/ssh.override
<zandm7> Haha.
<melvster> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04092.html
<zandm7> I have another question then: Currently, on the cdimage site, assuming the non-deprecated branch is /ubuntu-touch/, there are no "generic" builds available, only ones for specific devices (mako, grouper, etc.) So how is device-specific development for Ubuntu Touch going to work from here on out? For devices that aren't officially supported, that is.
<nhaines> zandm7: If someone commits to building the images and keeps them up to date, they're registered with Ubuntu and then 'phablet-flash community' works.
<zandm7> OK I see, thanks nhaines!
<w-flo> zandm7, the zips for community-maintained devices are hosted all over the internet, like google drive, dropbox, ubuntu one and other share hosters
<zandm7> Thanks w-flo
<Ferd> hi
<Ferd> i have a quick question.. can I install whatsapp on ubuntu?
<w-flo> Ferd, no :(
<nickwg> question: my while running the install command, which device connected, usb debugging on, etc, it downloads the image, then tries to reboot the phone, and it goes into the recovery menu, and terminal says waiting for device... is this normal?
<Ferd> :( shieeeet.. I've searched on google to find an answer but found nothing and on the ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android website is a whatsapp icon on the picture.. that confused me a little
<w-flo> nickwg, yes :) don't touch it
<nickwg> oh ok
<nickwg> how long does this usually take?  and my phone says fastboot usb, thats good right?
<w-flo> Ferd, I think ubuntu for android is not the same as ubuntu touch
<w-flo> nickwg, depends on your hardware.. a few minutes at least, and it might take longer
<nickwg> so if i have an htc sensation
<FabianCook> I think my mission today is to get some DbHelpers written for QML
<nickwg> i know its not supported, but i wanted to see if it would work, then i could work off that to make it more usable
<nickwg> w-flo, i think ubuntu for android evolved into ubuntu touch
<w-flo> nickwg, most likely (I'd say 99.99% :D) it won't work
<FabianCook> Anyone wish for a "SharedPreferences" like datastorage option?
<nickwg> at what point wont it work, do you think?  I know, dragunkorr made an image, back in march, is there a way to use that and update it to all the changes, maybe?
<Ferd> Oh, thanks
<FabianCook> nik90, would a simple XML store be more helpful for the clock?
<w-flo> nickwg, porting is not the easiest task, you'd have to do a lot of modifications
<w-flo> nickwg, even experienced canonical engineers encounter issues when trying to make things work on a selection of 4 devices.. so.. unless you are prepared to spend a lot of time learning things and watching things break, I can't recommend that
<nickwg> i know, i looked at the porting page.  i was attempting it myself, but got lost, at the breakfast stage.  It wasn't running the command, further investigation showed it was used when porting CM.  I have CM on my phone lready, that swhat i use, i was kinda hoping that would help... i really really love ubuntu touch and cant wait to use it, so i thought id try tonight to get it somewhat working on my phone
<nickwg> w-flo, its still sitting in the recovery menu :(
<w-flo> nickwg, it won't work :|
<nickwg> what if i install it manually?
<nickwg> it sucks having to rely on others to port it... i program php, mysql, html and graphics and whatnot... android portnig is not my thing :(
<melvster> anyone know how to run qtcreator apps on the touch?
<melvster> the docs say
<melvster> Start Qt Creator from the Dash, and select the new Devices tab
<melvster> Press the Enable button to activate Developer Mode
<melvster> but i cant find that option
<melvster> there's a devices inside options, but no enable there
<nhaines> melvster: yes, I think that's the one.
<FabianCook> nik90, nhaines, this is where it will be: https://github.com/FabianCook/UTouchDbHelper
<nhaines> FabianCook: great!  :)
<FabianCook> nh
<FabianCook> nhaines, I think it should be more storage helpers tbj
<FabianCook> tbh
<FabianCook> nhaines, nik90, changed it before I did to much on it https://github.com/FabianCook/UTouchStorage
<FabianCook> Miss anything?
<zhanx> want to install touch on a asus Memo 10
<zhanx> not sure where to start
<wilee-nilee> zhanx, There is touch and the saucy install as well.
<zhanx> link?
<zhanx> i am not finding them with my crappy google fu today
<wilee-nilee> take a look at the links above not sure though myself on your actual device
<zhanx> not listed, so i am waiting on asus support to see if i can get an unlock apk for the device, to go from there
<zhanx> will need to setup a build enviro for the tablet and build the image of course but, porting is not my strong point
<FabianCook> Moved my computer down stairs.... my wireless on my desktop was a bit shit while I was trying to download ubuntu 13.10. Now I am connected directly to fiber....
<FabianCook> http://imgur.com/nkybApD,yw4gEnx#1
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-13
<knott_rays> what phones currently run touch well?
<knott_rays> nexus 5 or 4?
<knott_rays> fine. ill go with 5
<pdxwebdev> I run 4
<pdxwebdev> I feel the phone itself has not been a hindrance
<pngo> adb stopped working. can not detect my phone any more. Anyone has same problem?
<pdxwebdev> are you running the service as super user?
<pngo> tried both.
<pdxwebdev> unplugged the phone, power cycle, all that?
<pngo> tried that too.
<pdxwebdev> restarted your computer?
<pngo> yes
<pdxwebdev> usually it just starts working for no apparent reason.
<pdxwebdev> if you start the phone in recovery, can you get a shell?
<pngo> never tried that
<liuxg> why my phone display is set to "landscape" mode?
<liuxg> how can i set it back to the landscape mode?
<vitimiti> Hi
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Yorkshire Pudding Day! :-D
<pdxwebdev> morning
<pdxwebdev> I can't seem to get ubuntu touch to recognize my url-dispatch file.
<pdxwebdev> is there something special for ubuntu touch I may be missing?
<simosx> I am using the emulator for Ubuntu Touch (on 14.04), and I want to take several screenshots easily of what is shown on the emulator. qemu has a command for that, "screendump", when you enter in "monitor" mode. However, when I run "qemu monitor" after I telnet to 5554, I get the error "KO: internal error: could not detach from console !".
<ogra_> simosx, phablet-screenshot from the phablet-tools package
<simosx> ogra_, thanks. I tried it and I get a corrupted screen (screendump of the text screen), http://i.imgur.com/sr8924m.png  The emulator console says "sdk/emulator/opengl/host/libs/Translator/GLES_V2/GLESv2Imp.cpp:glReadPixels:1610 error 0x500".
<nerochiaro> Laney: hi, i'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1234128 and I was wondering how do you cancel the album creation "when creating an album directly from an image". I can't find a way to do that.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234128 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "Album still created when cancelling" [High,In progress]
<Laney> nerochiaro: errrrrrrrrm gosh that was a while ago
<Laney> I'll have to try again
<jgdx> seb128, hey. Could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/cellular-data-not-preserved-after-fm-fixes-1376957/+merge/237586
<jgdx> seb128, Ken's away and cannot approve.
<Laney> nerochiaro: I think that has changed in the past year
<Laney> I don't remember what it was like but I can't make that happen from the page you're shown when creating a new album from the individual picture view
<Laney> I think that Add Photo to Album dialog is new since I wrote the bug
<nerochiaro> Laney: ok. i actually didn't notice it was that old. thanks
<simosx> Taking a screenshot from the emulator with phablet-screnshot --debug:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8551647/   Will be using Alt+Print Scrn for now.
<mzanetti> jgdx: hi, can you top-approve this? I'm afraid it won't get picked up into silos otherwise
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-system-settings/update-reset-launcher/+merge/234309
<ogra_> it will, but you wouldnt be able to do the final landing step
<ogra_> (it blocks the merge and promotion if not top approved)
<mzanetti> ogra_: depends a bit on who prepares the silo :)
<jgdx> mzanetti, sure
<mzanetti> jgdx: thanks
<ogra_> mzanetti, indeed, but technically you can do the full silo dance, only for the last ste it needs top approval
<ogra_> *step
<mzanetti> yep, we do that in unity quite often
<mzanetti> but the above is systemsettings and seems to bewaiting for a month now in this status
<seb128> jgdx, hey, can do
<jgdx> seb128, thanks
<dpm> seb128, I know it's not your area, but do you happen to know where the translations from the titles of the indicators come from? I.e. Last Friday I noticed there had been title changes to "Notifications", "Time & Date" and "Location", which now appear untranslated. However, I cannot see the new translatable strings in LP (they've all been set for source package translations + langpacks for a while)
<seb128> dpm, they come from the indicators
<dpm> thanks. let me have a look at the code, perhaps the new titles have not been marked for translation
<dpm> hm, it is marked for translation: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-messages/trunk.14.10/revision/424#src/im-application-list.c
<seb128> dpm, what's the issue?
<dpm> seb128, the template in LP for the source package was not updated with the new string
<dpm> oh wait
<seb128> dpm, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+source/indicator-messages/+pots/indicator-messages/fr/10/+translate
<seb128> ?
<dpm> seb128, ok, false alarm, then. Let me now check indicator-location and indicator-datetime
<seb128> dpm, k
<dpm> ok, for -datetime, the new string was already there from a previous version or another place in the code. I wonder why the latest langpack did not pick that one up... https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+source/indicator-datetime/+pots/indicator-datetime/ca/16/+translate
<dpm> it was translated in 2011
<dpm> ok, so indicator-location seems not to load its translations anymore, even though they're shipped
<nik90> davmor2: how the bloody hell is location broken again? how did it pass qa review?
<davmor2> nik90: cause it is only noticeable on a built image, location got updated and so did ofono, when the individual silos were tested everything is fine, when the image was build location calls ofono and get and exception in return.  so needs to be modified
<nik90> ah
<nik90> integration failure
<mardy> jdstrand: hi! I filed bug 1380534 today, FYI :-)
<ubot5> bug 1380534 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Should not check for "id" attribute in Online Account files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380534
<ogra_> sergiusens, disabling SD card notifications does not presist across reboots for me ... is that a nuntium or a system-settings bug ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: I have no involvement with that setting
<sergiusens> ogra_: I don't even know what you are talking about
<ogra_> sergiusens, oops, mixed nuntium and ciborium
<ogra_> sergiusens, i get a "SD card found" message on every boot
<sergiusens> ogra_: and...?
<ogra_> since that annoyed me i went to system-settings and disabled all SD notifications
<ogra_> after a reboot it is on again and i get the same notification
<sergiusens> ogra_: oh, I have no idea what that setting is
<sergiusens> Chipaca: ^
<ogra_> some push service thing i guess
<ogra_> but i thought the setting for it is maintained in the app
<sergiusens> no code changes went into the app for that
<ogra_> ok
<Chipaca> hmm
<ogra_> so it is system-settings or push-servie
<ogra_> *service
<ogra_> it is easy t repro at least
<Chipaca> sergiusens: how was ciborium or whatever it was sending notifications? was it as system settings?
<sergiusens> Chipaca: no, as legacy ciborium
<Chipaca> ogra_: and you disabled ciborium in the preferences?
<ogra_> Chipaca, i disabled notificstions for removable devices in the system settings panel
<ogra_> or "external devices" (i dont know the original text, it is all german here)
<winb> How can I install ubuntu on my phone when I am using debian ?
<Chipaca> ogra_: external drives, in english at least :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> "things"
<Chipaca> ogra_: and still got the notifications?
<ogra_> Chipaca, yup, and the checkmark is set to "on" again after reboot
<Chipaca> ogra_: hrm
<Chipaca> ogra_: can you toggle it, close settings, and see whether it is as you left it on restarting settings?
<sergiusens> ogra_: what if you set to off and remove the sdcard, do message show?
<ogra_> Chipaca, toggling and restarting s-s seems to persist
<Chipaca> ogra_: and reboot clears, consistently?
<ogra_> yes
 * Chipaca trying to reproduce
<Chipaca> the bug, that is
<ogra_> sergiusens, no message if it is toggled off and i re-plug
<sergiusens> ack
<ogra_> sergiusens, its is just the reboots that re-set the thing
<Chipaca> ogra_: any other setting resetting itself on reboot?
<ogra_> the re-plug even properly refreshed my scopes
<Chipaca> because this is just gsettings, afaict
<ogra_> Chipaca, no idea, i have never tried to disable any other notification
<Chipaca> reproduced it here
<Chipaca> ogra_: i didn't mean notifications, although that too
<Chipaca> i'll toggle them all and see :)
<ogra_> winb, you will need at least the phablet-tools PPA ... not sure if that can work on debian
<ogra_> Chipaca, i havent noticed any other settings yet
<ogra_> (which would get re-set)
 * Chipaca nods
<Chipaca> I hope it's something I'm doing wrong :)
<Chipaca> in that then I can fix it, as opposed to gsettings being fubar
<Chipaca> aha!
 * ogra_ did unset system-settings and gmail additionally ... 
<Chipaca> all the legacy apps reset themselves
<ogra_> lets see
<Chipaca> ok, i'll dig into this
<Chipaca> ogra_: am i lazy if i ask you to file a bug?
<ogra_> Chipaca, no, that was actually my intentioon ... i just wanted to know where ... if i file it broadly against system-settings seb128 will slap me again :)
<Chipaca> ogra_: ack, ack :)
<Chipaca> ooooh
<Chipaca> ogra_: point me at the bug when you have it; it's in the notifications plugin of system settings
 * Chipaca digging
<ogra_> hah, so it *is* system-settings
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> :)
<Chipaca> yes, yes it is. But in the bit that gets seb yelling at me.
<ogra_> thats fine with me :)
<Chipaca> heh
<Chipaca> well, i presume it is. it's either there, or in gsettings itself 8-|
<Chipaca> need a couple more reboots to be sure
<ogra_> Chipaca, bug 1380662
<ubot5> bug 1380662 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "legacy apps re-set their notification status on reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380662
<dbarth> hi
<dbarth> is there a recent rtm image for mako?
<dbarth> i either get 4 or 85 right now, and that's seem quite behind
<Chipaca> seb128: you around?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> I've a problem with Ubuntu SDK
<PaoloRotolo> I'm trying to run an HTML5 app on a physical device
<PaoloRotolo> I just created a new white 'HTML5' project with Ubuntu SDK. It runs fine on Desktop but when I install it on my Nexus 7, the app doesn't start
<PaoloRotolo> This is what i get in the console: http://pastebin.com/mULaCtqs
<PaoloRotolo> It's the example html5 project so it should work on my device too :(
<ogra_> dbarth, 85 is the latest on mako
<ogra_> (from tonight)
<dbarth> ogra_: ah, ok; thanks for the confirmation (i was starting to think i was crazy)
<PaoloRotolo> Anyway, the default "App with simple UI" example works on the device too.
<ogra_> dbarth, numbers are per-device nowadays ... some get new device tarballs or custom tarballs which bumps their version number
<ogra_> 85 on mako is actualy 101 on krillin
<dbarth> i was suspecting a shift betwen devices, yes
<dbarth> ok, that's a relief for the test results i was sending back for silos as well
<ogra_> dbarth, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532237/ you can use that little script to map krillin versions to mako
<dbarth> ogra_: sweet :) thanks for the hint
<seb128> Chipaca, hey
<Chipaca> seb128: (not sure if you're the right person to ask, but) it seems something is resetting a gsetting on boot, do you know how to track down what?
<seb128> Chipaca, I guess you can try http://gould.cx/ted/blog/Bustle_Boot_Log_Under_Upstart
<Chipaca> seb128: bustle's not on rtm tho
<om26er> cyphermox, Hi!
<seb128> Chipaca, well, you can do a similar script and dbus-monitor to /tmp/log or something I guess
<Chipaca> yep, will do that
<om26er> cyphermox, on mako if I turn off bluetooth and restart my phone, I cannot enable bluetooth again. I have to enable with the checkbox and then again reboot the phone to have to working back.
<Chipaca> seb128: another probelm is that gsettings doesn't go over dbus
<Chipaca> afaict at least?
<seb128> Chipaca, read don't, write do
<seb128> if a key value is changed it's a write
<Chipaca> ooh
<seb128> the dconf service handle writing
<Chipaca> seb128: so, yes, something is clearing it :-(
<ogra_> seb128, Chipaca, are qwe sure the gconf db lives in a writable place ?
<Chipaca> ogra_: it works for the non-legacy ones
<seb128> ogra_, yes, we write quite some settings there
<ogra_> k
<Chipaca> ogra_: so something strange is happening :)
<seb128> Chipaca, what key is resetted?
<Chipaca> seb128: com.ubuntu.notifications.hub blacklist
<Chipaca> seb128: and it's curiouser and curiouser
<Chipaca> seb128: because it's set to [[""]]
<Chipaca> seb128: but then repopulated without going through dbus? or maybe that's a clear of an element? I'm not sure :-(
<Chipaca> hrmph
<Chipaca> any write appears in the log as a write of [[""]]
<Chipaca> ahhh, it's the blob of bytes!
<popey> stgraber: is there a known issue with the deltas on the system image server? I am on #274 utopic devel-proposed and it keeps offering me #279 and goes through the motions but keeps me on #274, so I can't upgrade OTA
<dpm> hi charles, do you know if there has been a recent change in indicator-location that could have made it no longer load its translations? Since last week it appears untranslated to me, but it seems its translations are still shipped in the language packs
<dpm> elopio, sergiusens, does indicator-location appear translated in Spanish on your phones? ^
<sergiusens> dpm: no
<sergiusens> dpm: nor does notification
<elopio> dpm: it does on my mako, 14.09 proposed from last week.
<sergiusens> ah, not on latest krillin 14.09 proposed
<sergiusens> build 102
<elopio> oh, wait, it's not proposed. It's the promoted one.
<elopio> mako #4.
<sergiusens> dpm: would be nice to have osk not default to .es btw ;-)
<dpm> sergiusens, yeah, I think the keyboard needs some improvements
<dpm> in any case, it seems indicator-location has regressed in the sense that it was translated but it no longer seems to load the translations
<afm> anyone working on OnePlus One development?  would love to help if I can get a little initial setup advice
<taiebot> Hello all is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-ofono/+bug/1379836 fixed on r280
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379836 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu) "dialer and messaging app show unlocked pin as locked" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ahayzen_> taiebot, not for me
<fundies> 2014/10/13 13:42:28 Cannot push /root/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-4cecf3052ae3d517869ca2ac632e7d49dfb0ef0b56cd6167754528dffbb9f5d7.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is unknown
<fundies> dafux its issue?
<fundies> anyone here to help?
<JoshStrobl> Err, anyone know matthewpaulthomas' (Reddit r/Ubuntu) nick (assuming his IRC handle isn't the same as his reddit one). Taking a survey when you just woke up, from your mobile device, probably isn't a good idea. I accidentally used the wrong email address (one that'll end up being invalid).
<JoshStrobl> Reference to: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/2j4gs7/canonical_survey_what_do_you_think_of_your/
<JoshStrobl> found out it is mpt, nvm
<taiebot> I have an idea to submit.  It relates to physically testing images. I feel there is a lack of consistency  on the testing of the images because there is no centralise/consistent  way  to test all the images created . I know a lot of hard work is going on test automation but I think the power of the community could help in order to test and release images quickly.  It would be nice if every time an image is generated a li
<pdxwebdev> Is there a way to get the browser app to open customprotocol:// in another app?
<pdxwebdev> or am I formatting that incorrectly?
<bdmurray> ogra_: .config/apport/setings doesn't need to be changed in most cases. apport first checks to see if the file is likely packaged - https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apport-hackers/apport/trunk/view/head:/apport/fileutils.py#L66
<afm> anyone actually done a porting before?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-14
<chrisdep> hi
<chrisdep> ubuntu touch on my phone has a problem installing the updates
<chrisdep> all packages show 'installing' and the progress bar never updates
<chrisdep> i don't know how to debug this
<chrisdep> it started happening a few weeks ago
<chrisdep> the number of packages requiring update has slowly grown bigger
<chrisdep> now there are 13 packages which appear in the list but they never install
<chrisdep> is there a recommended place where related errors or logs may be found?
<liuxg> is there anyway to restart a scope? My current department url depends on the settings. Once I change the settings, my scope exits. is there any way to resolve this?
<seb128> dpm, hey
<dpm> morning seb128
<seb128> dpm, how are you?
<dpm> seb128, still waking up, but good, and you? :)
<seb128> same ;-)
<seb128> dpm, did anyone debug the indicator-location translation issue?
<seb128> dpm, sorry for not picking that up and helping yesterday, I was busy with other things
<seb128> dpm, I just had a look and know what is wrong
<dpm> seb128, not that I know of, no, I wasn't sure where to start, after checking that the translations were shipped and present in the .mo files. No worries, I wasn't expecting you to pick it up!
<seb128> dpm, the issue is the trust-store update that adds i18n
<dpm> aha
<seb128> it changes the domain of the client using the lib
<seb128> tvoss, ^ is that a known issue?
<seb128> dpm, I confirmed by downgrading trust-store and indeed the indicator is properly translated
<Mirv> Saviq: "oh, that field"
<dpm> seb128, tvoss, bug 1380916
<ubot5> bug 1380916 in indicator-location (Ubuntu) "Indicator location no longer loads its translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380916
<tvoss> seb128, not known, yet
<seb128> tvoss, hey, ok
<tvoss> seb128, dpm let me make sure that the text domain is only adjusted if the respective functions are called.
<seb128> tvoss, thanks
<dpm> thanks tvoss
<tvoss> dpm, seb128 is that bug critical?
<tvoss> dpm, seb128 https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/trust-store/only-adjust-text-domain-if-i18n-is-actually-called/+merge/238240
<seb128> tvoss, it's making indicator-location untranslated, which I think it's a blocker for shipping a device in non english countries
<dpm> tvoss, what seb128 said
<seb128> tvoss, I don't know that codebase, but even if the client asks for i18n you shouldn't end up changing its domain?
<seb128> or you need to restore it once done
<tvoss> seb128, sure, that is what the fix is about
<tvoss> seb128, @not changing the domain.
<seb128> tvoss, ok, good, I was unsure from the description if it would still do it in some cases, but I don't know how that library is used
<dpm> hi MacSlow, do you know from which package the battery and volume OSD notifications come from? They appear untranslated both on the phone and the desktop
<MacSlow> dpm, lp:unity-settings-daemon iirc
<MacSlow> dpm, although the volume-related sync. notifications on the phone are (will be) triggered by indicator-sound... and that's currently in the middle of being changed.
<seb128> dpm, MacSlow: unity-settings-daemon is desktop only, no chance that's on the phone, rather indicators for the phone
<dpm> ok, will file against indicator-power and indicator-sound, then
<MacSlow> dpm, btw... on the phone there's only one potential user of sync. notifications... indicator-sound for volume-notifications
<MacSlow> dpm, I'm surprised that the current strings for regular (desktop) sync. notification are untranslated all of a sudden.
<seb128> dpm, what string did you get on the phone, for the battery, which is not translated?
<dpm> MacSlow, I'm not sure it's all of a sudden, I only happened to notice it on utopic: on the desktop, I got a critical battery OSD notification in English. And for volumen, there is no actual string shown, however, when the volume is at 0 and you click on the volume indicator to increase it, it will show "Volume" in English. On the phone, the critical battery notification appeared in English to me
<dpm> seb128, ^
<seb128> dpm, it looks like the phone notifications were added in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-power/trunk.14.10/revision/260
<seb128> dpm, those are under _()
<seb128> not sure that's the string you saw though
<MacSlow> dpm, ah... regarding the volume-notification it could be that you have not pull all available updates...
<seb128> my phone is 50% charged, no sure how to test that
<MacSlow> dpm, there was a "hiccup" with indicator-sound recently, which got reverted so that might have been what you saw
<MacSlow> dpm, on the desktop volume notifications should not display any strings at all!
<dpm> MacSlow, just captured this right now: http://i.imgur.com/q52jgkc.png with indicator-sound 12.10.2+14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1
<MacSlow> dpm, yeah... that's still the same bug it seems... did you pull all updates yet?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Ada Lovelace Day! :-D
<justCarakas> :D
<dpm> seb128, I think those look like the strings that appeared on my phone. However, they don't seem to appear in the template: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+source/indicator-power/+pots/indicator-power/ca/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=battery
<seb128> dpm, ok, I see the issue
<dpm> MacSlow, thanks upgrading from 12.10.2+14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1 to 12.10.2+14.10.20141010-0ubuntu1 now,
<seb128> dpm, src/notifier.c is not listed in POTFILES.in
<mardy> marcustomlinson: to request an update the the documentation website: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-api-website/+filebug
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ok thanks
<dpm> seb128, argh, well spotted
<seb128> dpm, do you want to do a mp/manually update the template on launchpad for this one? or should I?
<dpm> seb128, it'd be great to do the manual update while the MP doesn't land. Do you want to update the template and I do the MP? Or the other way round?
<seb128> dpm, I start the mp
<seb128> started even
<seb128> so please let that to me
<dpm> ok, cool, let me update the template, then
<seb128> thanks
<mahmoh> ogra_: hi, could you pls point me to an ubuntu-touch porting link if you have it handy?  how are you btw?
<popey> mahmoh: its in the /topic
<ogra_> tbr, HAPPY BÖÖÖRSDÄI !!!
<ogra_> hey mahmoh ... yeah, what popey said ... note that it is horridly outdated though
<mahmoh> popey: ogra_: I missed that, thank you for pointing that out, I'll start there and ping as I have questions, thx!
<ricmm> ogra_: hey
<ricmm> ogra_: help me test 17 some?
<popey> mahmoh: would be awesome forsomeone to review that doc and suggest improvements ☻
<ricmm> I'm finally happy with it
<mahmoh> popey: how should I propose suggestions?
<popey> mahmoh: whatever you think is best. editing the wiki page directly is fine.
<mahmoh> popey: great, I'll d that and ping you when I do for review
<popey> mahmoh: great! thanks. if it's easier to build your own local notes and share them to completely replace the page thats fine too
<popey> its horribly outdated
<mahmoh> ok, sounds liek anything is better that nothing, will do
<popey> exactly!
<popey> ☻
<dpm> seb128, seems like the indicator-power template cannot be updated with intltool?
<dpm> $ intltool-update --pot
<dpm> Unsuccessful open on filename containing newline at /usr/bin/intltool-update line 1149.
<dpm> oh, it's cmake
<seb128> dpm, why not?
<dpm> seb128, ah, I just noticed. It actually creates the template, despite of the error
<seb128> dpm, right
<seb128> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-power/update-translations-list/+merge/238258 btw
<dpm> seb128, thanks. Uploaded template: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+source/indicator-power/+imports and https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/indicator-power/+imports
<seb128> dpm, thanks!
<seb128> dpm, one day the phone is going to be fully translated, one day ;-)
 * dpm looks forward to that bright, shiny day
<seb128> :-)
<tbr> ogra_: danque
<ogra_> :)
<tbr> ogra_: do I get a birthday present in the form of victors attention?
<ogra_> haha, ask tvoss
 * tbr is currently at ELCE and there are also some interested companies
<tbr> the last job I scored by an interview on my birth day, so I'm hoping for the best today.
 * Stskeepz wishes the best for tbr
<tbr> and I'm wearing an @IoToilets t-shirt, great talking point/opener
<ogra_> haha
<tbr> tnx Stskeepz
 * tbr gently stabs tvoss as advised by ogra_ 
<tvoss> tbr, see pm :)
<tvoss> tbr, and happy birthday obviously
<tbr> tnx
<mardy> marcustomlinson: where can I see the OA C++ APIs for scopes?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: lp:unity-scopes-api
<marcustomlinson> mardy: a class called OnlineAccountClient
<marcustomlinson> mardy: (I know, very similar to OnlineAccountsClient) :P
<marcustomlinson> mardy: but for 1 account :)
<marcustomlinson> (type)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: well actually, each instantiation of that class monitors any activity with accounts matching the service name, type and provider provided on construction
<marcustomlinson> mardy: the class docs should explain everything pretty well
<marcustomlinson> mardy: The only thing I'd really like to change about the class is to remove main_loop_select from the constructor, and manage an internal main loop always
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so basically, the default now is CreateInternalMainLoop, but I would like to remove the option entirely
<mardy> marcustomlinson: why can there be more than one ServiceStatus per object? If the service name is specified in the constructor, I would expect to find only one ServiceStatus
<marcustomlinson> mardy: 2 Google accounts, each with a service named YouTube
<mardy> marcustomlinson: ah, of course
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I would like to have two classes: one which is a model of account services (with filters), and then one class for an account-service
<mardy> marcustomlinson: similar to how http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.AccountServiceModel/ works (and AccountService)
<mardy> marcustomlinson: but I'm not familiar with how models are represneted in C++
<marcustomlinson> mardy: Are you actually writing this now?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: can it wait for Washington
<mardy> marcustomlinson: yes it can, and should wait, I want to go though all the API with you
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I was just getting familiar with it
<marcustomlinson> mardy: yeah we should
<mardy> marcustomlinson: and have a preliminary understanding, so we can go through the details later
<marcustomlinson> mardy: sure
<mardy> marcustomlinson: also, your API is very convenient for OAuth, but we should support other authentication mechanisms, such as just username + password (I think this is especially important for smaller sites)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: yeah, that is a concern.
<marcustomlinson> mardy: in that case a scope is just interested in the "enabled" attribute
<marcustomlinson> mardy: the "authorized" bool is true only for oauth
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so yeah, needs work
<Linnak> Hi Everybody, I saw a video, in which the person docked his phone wired with a display and keyboard and mouse and he used his phone as an Ubuntu desktop. I had several questions about that
<Linnak> First. Do I have to install Ubuntu touch to have the ubuntu desktop function or can I use andriod and ubuntu desktop?
<Linnak> Second. As a desktop which Ubuntu based os can I use. Just with Unity or?
<ogra_> the converged function of ubuntu-touch is planned for 16.04 (with luck it will bee there earlier) ...
<ogra_> there is no official desktop mode for android
<ogra_> (you might find some hacked up variants that use a local VNC connection in an ubuntu chroot or some such)
<Linnak> I'm talking about these:
<Linnak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6eEDZva1W8
<Linnak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzc0uMXGFBY
<Linnak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWiUvOkK1HM
<ogra_> ubuntu for android is suspended ...
<ogra_> that only works if a manufacturer actually implements the needed changes in the binary drivers for android
<ogra_> unless you see some company like samsung announce it, it wont happen
<Linnak> What if I install Ubuntu touch on my phone?
<ogra_> then you have an ubuntu phone OS ... (if you have one of the supported devices, else you need to port it first)
<Linnak> Yeah clear. If I have Ubuntu touch on the right hardware I have to ude Unity as a desktop or I can choose something else?
<ogra_> desktop ?
<Linnak> When I dock It on the video it's not a touch surface but a unity one
<ogra_> again, that feature does not exist
<Linnak> Just on those three video??
<ogra_> in the form of ubuntu for android it is suspended until a verndor implements it ...
<ogra_> in the form of the current ubuntu phone OS it is non existing
<Linnak> All right. What a pity
<ogra_> it will happen ... just a matter of time
<Linnak> One year???
<ogra_> yeah, perhaps
<ogra_> for now everyone is focused on getting a proper phone only OS done
<Linnak> By that time the cpu of the phone will be much stronger. so it can be good as well
<ogra_> you need a proper base (and devices being sold with it preinstalled, which will come before end of the year) before you can add features
<ogra_> currently all developers work towards the preinstalled phones
<Linnak> It's like windows. you need to write the drivers for all the manufacturer's hardware
<Linnak> A big work
<ogra_> well, there we are lucky and can use the android drivers ... but it is a completely new OS ... from scratch ... designed to become a desktop as well at some point in the future
<Linnak> As I see the OS is ready. Many people installed on their phone. But not working on all phone. So and correct me if i'm wrong you need just the drivers to integrate in ubuntu touch
<ogra_> well, the OS never had an official 1.0 release yet :)
<ogra_> (will happen within the next months ... )
<ogra_> tthe images you can install are all not finished yet ... they are developer previews, so people can use the SDK to write apps and so on
<Linnak> I see. Thanks
<Chipaca> the control panel freezes if you leave it "running" overnight
<Chipaca> system settings, i mean
<ogra_> Chipaca, i think popey had such a bug in the past
<popey> correct
<popey> been happening for months
<popey> Chipaca: probably bug 1337200
<ubot5> bug 1337200 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "High CPU due to excessive device changed signals from upower" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337200
<Chipaca> popey: ah, i'll take a look at cpu load next time
<Chipaca> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<mardy> mpt: hi! Can I ask you some more (quick!) info about bug 1380683? I guess that IRC is faster...
<ubot5> bug 1380683 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Web app requiring account, and "Online Accounts" account screen, disappear without explanation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380683
<mpt> sure
<mardy> mpt: this: "dpkg -L signon-plugin-oauth2"
<mpt> mardy, while SSHed or not?
<mardy> mpt: yep (or even from the terminal app)
<mardy> mpt: does it print a list of files, or does it spit some error?
<mpt> mardy, it prints a list of files
<mardy> mpt: good, then the nice thing would be to enable logging in /etc/signond.conf, do you know how to use vi?
<mpt> mardy, I know “:wq”, but I don’t know anything else
<mpt> mardy, but nano is installed on the phone :-)
<mardy> mpt: ah, I didn't know; then "sudo nano /etc/signond.conf"
<mpt> mardy, uncomment “;LoggingLevel=2”?
<mardy> mpt: exactly
<mardy> mpt: then if you could try the account creation once more, you'll find the logs in the syslog
<mpt> [ Error writing /etc/signond.conf: Read-only file system ]
<mpt> mardy, so “adb shell touch /userdata/.writable_image && adb reboot”?
<mardy> mpt: oh right
<mardy> mpt: or "phablet-config writable-image"
<mpt> That is simpler :-)
<mpt> Ha!
<mpt> mardy, I regret to inform you that it is a heisenbug
<mpt> mardy, after making the image writable, I tested the bug again and it still happened. Then I turned on the logging, and tried it again, and now it doesn’t happen
<mpt> The Facebook and Twitter apps both show the auth pages
<mardy> mpt: could it be that something is wrong with the filesystem? The error message from the first logs seems to claim that the signon-plugin-oauth2 plugin is not installed
<mardy> mpt: while it obviously is installed
<mpt> Oh, that’s weird
<rickspencer3> hey all, I'm getting two different stories about these bugs:
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1378048
<rickspencer3>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-mediascanner/+bug/1361232
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378048 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Forward button does not work" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361232 in unity-scope-mediascanner (Ubuntu) "No album "artist" artwork for local music on music scope" [Undecided,New]
<rickspencer3> tvoss, where do the fixes for these bugs need to happen? popey ?
<mpt> mardy, okay, it failed once then worked once then failed twice.
<mpt> So I should have logs now
<popey> well, specifically I was only talking about 1378048 initially.
<mpt> mardy, where is “the syslog”?
<rickspencer3> popey, ok
<mardy> mpt: /var/log/syslog
<popey> the content in the indicator comes from media-hub.
<popey> rickspencer3: AIUI jhodapp is working on this? - jhodapp got an eta on playlist support?
<jhodapp> popey, not working on it atm
<jhodapp> popey, and that's not the same as playlist support...it's just finishing the mpris interface
<ahayzen> jhodapp, for the music-app to work we would need background playlists support though right?
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, so you are saying the music app needs to finish the mpris interface?
<mpt> mardy, success! https://launchpadlibrarian.net/187312826/1380683-syslog
<jhodapp> ahayzen, correct
<jhodapp> ahayzen, for when the music-app isn't in the foreground
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, no, it's all media-hub
<seb128> jhodapp, do you know if it was discussed using another interface than mpris between media-hub and the indicator?
<jhodapp> seb128, not to my knowledge, something wrong with using MPRIS?
<larsu> jhodapp: yes, it's bad, and even worse when there's only one media player (media-hub) exporting it
<seb128> jhodapp, it's not really needed there and we could have something simpler/better
<jhodapp> seb128, larsu: that's up to tvoss, he's the architect
<seb128> tvoss, ^
<jhodapp> seb128, I would argue to still use MPRIS though since it's a standard
<jhodapp> and other things can automatically plug into it
<larsu> jhodapp: mpris really wasn't made for this kind of thing
<jhodapp> larsu, what kind of thing exactly?
<larsu> jhodapp: having one service act as different applications
<mpt> mardy, anything else you need?
<larsu> we have a pretty clear picture of what an improved version of mpris will look like, but that will also not be what we would want to use in this case
<larsu> really, if media-hub is the only thing playing stuff, we ought to skip over indicator-sound and make media-hub talk to unity directly
<jhodapp> larsu, that's really up to tvoss, I might have an opinion on that but it's how the system was designed for now
<seb128> jhodapp, it might be worth discussing before somebody spends more time adding mpris support to media-hub if that's not something we need
<seb128> but yeah, let's see what tvoss says on the topic
<jhodapp> seb128, we already have full mpris support...there's just a couple of functions not hooked up yet
<larsu> jhodapp: why don't you state your opinion? The way it is now is a historic accident (of the "we have this now let's use it" kind)
<mardy> mpt: no, this is excellent, thanks
<mardy> mpt: I've never seen this happening, I need to figure out how on earth it can happen :-)
<jhodapp> larsu, too much to do, and I've not seen any problem with the design thus far
<mardy> mpt: is that on a Nexus 4?
<larsu> jhodapp: in any case, I've proposed a branch that disables player controls for now, because media-hub doesn't supply them
<jhodapp> larsu, for indicator-sound?
<larsu> y
<larsu> ya
<larsu> we won't be changing the architecture now anyway
<larsu> but let's talk about it again before we spend more time implementing the rest of mpris
<larsu> (please)
<jhodapp> larsu, I'd say propose a meeting, let's do a hangout
<jhodapp> larsu, with tvoss too
<larsu> jhodapp: will you be in dc?
<jhodapp> larsu, yes
<larsu> let's do it there, then?
<jhodapp> larsu, perfect
<larsu> great :)
<jhodapp> larsu, put something on our calendars though
<seb128> is indicator-datetime supposed to pick local calendar events on the phone?
<seb128> charles, popey, nik90: ^ (sorry, pinging people who I think might know about the topic ;-)
<nik90> seb128: I would assume so, since it was part of the designs. Why?
<seb128> nik90, because I added an event using the calendar yesterday and set a reminder and the indicator didn't list it and I didn't get the reminder
<popey> i just created an event in my local calendar and i see it in the indicator
<seb128> k, I just tried
<seb128> in fact there is a tz offset
<nik90> seb128: there was a bug where i-dt used to confused calendar events with clock alarms. So that required some changes in i-dt, ubuntu-sdk and some fixes in qtorganizer5-eds. I am not sure how much of that is done.
<seb128> I created one for 8pm and it's show at 6pm in the indicator
<popey> oh dear.
<nik90> but I know that the tz offset issue is fixed by the sdk and eds and is in a silo atm
<seb128> the one I added yesterday was 1.5 hours later
<popey> yes, mine shows wrong time too
<seb128> so I guess the -2 made it a past event and not being listed
<seb128> charles, ^ known?
<nik90> seb128, popey: silo 13 ubuntu-rtm fixes the tz issue
<seb128> oh, nice
<seb128> when does that land? ;-)
<popey> QA is -> that way.
<nik90> seb128: looks like only qa needs to approve.
<seb128> great
<seb128> nik90, popey: thanks
<nik90> yw
<popey> yw
<jgdx> hey seb128
<seb128> jgdx, hey
<larsu> rickspencer3: for bug #1381069, do you mean to only hide the controls or the full player?
<ubot5> bug 1381069 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "We should hide the player controls in the sound indicator until the music player is fixed to work with them" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381069
<davmor2> popey: I heard that
<popey> Good.
<jgdx> seb128, are you able to look at [1] today? [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/cellular-data-not-preserved-after-fm-fixes-1376957/+merge/237586
<tvoss> larsu, what kind of player controls did you implement?
<seb128> jgdx, yes
<jgdx> seb128, awesommmmme
<seb128> ;-)
<larsu> tvoss: I don't understand the question... rickspencer3's bug is about removing them
<seb128> jgdx, can I reproduce the bug with 1 SIM an dhow?
<rickspencer3> larsu, that is what I am suggesting
<rickspencer3> set the controls to invisible until they work
<tvoss> larsu, temporarily
<rickspencer3> they are just a bug report magnet right now, and make the core experience seem weak
<tvoss> larsu, you don't need to do anything, i will take care of it
<rickspencer3> after we get what needs to be fixed, fixed, turn them back to visible
<larsu> rickspencer3: right. tedg suggested that maybe you meant removing the whole menu item (including the currently playing song)
<rickspencer3> tvoss, did JoeO comment on the bug, though?
<jgdx> seb128, yes
<mpt> mardy, yes, it’s a Nexus 4
<larsu> rickspencer3: the branch I've attached only removes the controls
<tvoss> rickspencer3, yup
<tvoss> larsu, no need to do that in the indicator, I will fix that in media-hub
<rickspencer3> larsu, I don't know specifically what is the correct thing to do, I guess having the currently playing song doesn't make much sense if there are no controls and album art
<larsu> tvoss: already done. don't approve the branch ;)
<rickspencer3> nic3
<rickspencer3> thanks all
<larsu> rickspencer3: I'm not sure either, that's why I'm asking. But if tvoss is fixing it in media-hub anyway, we won't have that problem
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> thanks for hopping in though larsu
<jgdx> seb128, but for ril_1 (lower slot) this branch does not fix the bug. That's a NM bug, which is filed.
<seb128> jgdx, what do I need to do to test it then?
<seb128> jgdx, just turn flight mode on and off and look at the data status?
<jgdx> seb128, yes
<seb128> jgdx, thanks
<dobey> dpm: +add_translations_template("${GETTEXT_PACKAGE}" "${DESKTOP_FILE}" "Canonical Ltd." app backend)
<dobey> dpm: what is the "app backend" part for, there?
<dpm> dobey, they are the paths relative to the root of the tree where to look for translations. They are passed as args
<dpm> so in this case only the apps and backend directories will be scanned
<dobey> oh
<dobey> dpm: but if no directory is passed, it will result in a tempalte with only the desktop.in.in.h file, no?
<jgdx> seb128, flight mode is really slow here. Not sure if that affects the repro ability.
<jgdx> (toggling FM is slow)
<seb128> jgdx, I'm almost done with what I'm doing, looking at that next
<jgdx> seb128, sure
<dpm> dobey, hm, yes, you're right. The lack of support for checking named arguments in cmake macros makes it a bit difficult to write something reasonable :/
<dobey> dpm: i think you could add a check for if ARGN is empty and recurse over everything if so, otherwise recurse over specific directories
<dobey> dpm: or just get rid of the directory arguments and always recurse over everything perhaps
<dobey> dpm: aside from that it looks ok to me. i don't know that it's the right long-term solution, but if copying this across the core apps makes things a bit easier short-term, it's fine. i think for long-term we should fix up intltool to play well with cmake
<mpt> kemmko, hi, I’m doing the design for bug 1378883. Is there any use case for *locking* the SIM from System Settings?
<ubot5> bug 1378883 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[SIM PIN] system settings missing SIM unlock functionality" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378883
<Wellark> where do I find the SystemIdentifier of my devices that apport sets when uploading reports to errors.ubuntu.com ?
<Wellark> cjwatson, pitti --^
<cjwatson> Wellark: don't know about that, sorry
<Wellark> cjwatson: np. I will do it by "grep SystemIdentifier /etc/* -R" :)
<Wellark> ok. nothing
<Wellark> tedg: --^ ?
<dobey> dpm: posted a couple comments on the MP and gave it a +1
<tedg> Wellark, It's in the whoopsie api
<tedg> Wellark, You can get it from libwhoopsie or by hitting it on dbus
<tedg> Wellark, If you just want to find bugs your device has uploaded I believe there's a link in system settings.
<tedg> Wellark, System Settings → Privacy & Security → Diagnostics → Previous error reports
<kemmko> mpt:  I'm not sure what you mean by "locking" here
<kemmko> mpt:  you can enable/disable the SIM lock but the device needs to be rebooted to prompt the SIM unlocking screens
<mpt> kemmko, so there’s no way to re-lock it after unlocking it, except by turning off the phone?
<kemmko> mpt:  not that I'm aware of...
<ev> Wellark: so no, please don't go to the filesystem for this
<ev> that's a cache
<mpt> kemmko, okay, no point in making it a switch then :-)
<ev> Wellark:  gdbus call -y -d com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences -o /com/ubuntu/WhoopsiePreferences -m com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences.GetIdentifier
<vitimiti> Hi
<kemmko> mpt switch?
<ev> oh, I missed where Ted did a better job of explaining all this
<ev> soz
<kemmko> mpt:  when you activate SIM lock, you need a switch/tick
<kemmko> mpt:  because user needs to enter SIM PIN before successful activation
<mpt> kemmko, “Locked           [✕] ]”
<kemmko> mpt:  this will mean that when next time you boot your device, the SIM is locked (noted in the OS) and will ask you to unlock it
<mpt> kemmko, there’s two separate things here. (A) Whether a SIM PIN is set, and if so, (B) whether it is locked right now. I’m only talking about (B).
<Wellark> ev: thanks!
<kemmko> mpt: ahhhhhh
<mpt> kemmko, if (A) a SIM PIN is set, then when you restart the phone, (B) it always returns to the locked state. I was interested to know whether there was any point in allowing (B) locking *without* restarting
<mpt> But I guess not
<mpt> Just unlocking
<kemmko> mpt: again, I can not think of any usecase
<kemmko> mpt: yes, you need to be able to unlock it however
<mpt> Therefore, instead of being a “Locked  [✕]_]” switch, it shall be an “( Unlock… )” button.
<kemmko> mpt: yes :)
<kemmko> mpt: got you now
<kemmko> :D
<Wellark> kemmko, mpt: wait, what are we talking about here?
<mpt> Wellark, SIM PIN
<kemmko> Wellark: SIM PIN
<Wellark> yes, I got that
<kemmko> lol
<Wellark> so that's why I got interested :)
<kemmko> mpt: Wellark: at least we agree on the topic :D
<mpt> Is Pimm’s a sin?
<kemmko> mpt: what!?!
<Wellark> mpt: why button?
<kemmko> Wellark: a button in system setting to trigger SIM unlock screen
<mpt> Wellark, because you only want to unlock it, not lock it
<Wellark> ummm.. mixing terminology here..
<Wellark> lock/unlock vs. enable/disable
<kemmko> mpt: can't we just
<Wellark> so which one is it now?
<kemmko> mpt: forget it
<kemmko> Wellark: lock/unlock
<Wellark> ok.
<kemmko> Wellark: enable/disable is already in system settings
<kemmko> Wellark: but there is not way to unlock the SIM
<kemmko> Wellark: you have to go via the indicators
<kemmko> Wellark: or after starting up the phone
<Wellark> kemmko: yes. so will it be under Cellular?
<kemmko> mpt: ?
<Wellark> there I would look for it
<kemmko> mpt: Wellark: enable/disable is currently under Security & Privacy
<mpt> Wellark, I think that’s because you’re a networking engineer :-)
<Wellark> mpt: not even gonna answer that.. :P
<Wellark> kemmko, mpt: so will the whole Security and Privace as far as SIM operations go be insensitive/disabled until the user hits the "Unlock SIM..." button?
<mpt> yes
<Wellark> mpt: good. you get my approval as a networking engineer then :)
<Wellark> carry on!
<kemmko> Wellark: how very kind of you! :P
<dpm> awesome, thanks dobey! I agree with long-term and intltool playing better with cmake
<mpt> “You must unlock the SIM before making calls, or using SMS or other cellular services.”
<jgdx> ^ +1
<fundies> 2014/10/13 13:42:28 Cannot push /root/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-4cecf3052ae3d517869ca2ac632e7d49dfb0ef0b56cd6167754528dffbb9f5d7.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is unknown
<fundies> dafux its issue?
<eagerap> has anyone experienced a "No SIM" situation? i'm on Nexus 4, wanted to hop on here and report and get ideas for fixing.
<eagerap> i was thinking of doing a --wipe of the device, but wanted to know if i should get some logs somehow
<seb128> jhodapp, hey, are you the media-hub maintainer? the service is eating cpu for like 10 hours on my krillin, where I've no media content and didn't use any player, not sure what info would be useful in a bug report
<jhodapp> seb128, yeah, known bug and already filed
<jhodapp> seb128, I'll be looking at that one soon
<charles> seb128, that calendar-datetime bug you're describing sounds kind of like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1291225/comments/4 to me
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1291225 in Ubuntu Calendar App "autopilot tests fail when run in UTC+1 timezone" [High,Confirmed]
<charles> popey: ^
<seb128> charles, thanks, nik90 pointed out that https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-013/+sourcepub/4467720/+listing-archive-extra should fix it
<seb128> jhodapp, ok, do you have a bug number for the issue?
<jhodapp> seb128, yeah one sec
<seb128> thanks
<Chipaca> tedg: are you around?
<tedg> Chipaca, Yup
<Chipaca> tedg: we're seeing gsettings (specifically, some but not all in the notifications blacklist) get reset on reboot, any idea what may be doing that and why?
<jhodapp> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1365562
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365562 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "media-hub-server uses 100% CPU while playing video (and video fails to play)" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> jhodapp, I don't have a video on that device and I didn't try to play one that I know about, doesn't seem the same bug
<jhodapp> seb128, ahayzen also figured this out, might be highly related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1380848
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380848 in Media Hub "Media-hub-service uses large amount of CPU after unity8 resets" [Undecided,New]
<jhodapp> seb128, well there's not much difference for media-hub between video and audio
<seb128> jhodapp, does ringtone count as audio?
<jhodapp> seb128, absolutely
<seb128> because I've no music either
<seb128> ok
<seb128> that I had played :p
<tedg> Chipaca, Hmm, no. Probably better a desrt question (though seems he's not in this channel)
<jhodapp> seb128, everything except for A/V in the browser plays through media-hub
<Chipaca> tedg: i'll find him.
<Chipaca> tedg: thanks :)
<seb128> jhodapp, k, well my device is having the issue, do you need anything before I kill media-hub to get some cpu back?
<jhodapp> seb128, nah, if you can start to notice how to reproduce that that would be a big help
<seb128> jhodapp, yeah, I don't know, I played with the settings to try the different ringtones and pick one this morning, but just doing that again isn't enough to reproduce
<jhodapp> seb128, yeah, just keep an eye out for steps to reproduce...thanks!
<seb128> jhodapp, yw!
<gcollura> is downloadmanager going to be deprecated?
<popey> gcollura: what makes you ask that?
<popey> dobey: ^ one for you?
<gcollura> popey, it's still at 0.1 (in the sdk 14.10) and I've tried to use the example from the documentation without success
<gcollura> I'm just asking information :)
<dobey> popey: i think mandel is the best person to answer that. i don't think it's going to be deprecated though, as it's a pretty core part of the system. i've not heard anything about it being deprecated
<popey> oh sorry, i was confused. yes, mandel ☻
<mandel> gcollura, no, it will not, why do you mention that?
<mandel> popey, hello ;)
<seb128> Wellark, is indicator-network supposed to display a 3g icon when flight mode is enabled?
<dobey> gcollura: maybe the docs on the site just aren't updated enough yet? download manager is used pretty pervasively throughout the ubuntu-touch system
<Wellark> seb128: umm, no
<gcollura> mandel, dobey I thought this because the download manager indicator disappeared in latest ubuntu touch images (devel-proposed). I am happy to be hear to be wrong about this
<Wellark> seb128: should this be empty? http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-rtm/pool/universe/i/indicator-network/
<dobey> gcollura: i think transfers indicator is only shown when something is actually transferring, now
<seb128> Wellark, guess not
<Wellark> seb128: what does the indicator show inside it's menu?
<dobey> gcollura: the indicator and the download-manager itself, are separate things though
<davmor2> seb128: how long did you give it?
<gcollura> good to know :)
<dobey> i think that indicator is distracting and not so useful, personally
<seb128> davmor2, dunno, 1 min?
<davmor2> seb128: then it should just be a plane
<seb128> oh, great, unity frozen when I try again
<seb128> I guess I managed to segfault it by toggle airplain mode
<Wellark> Saviq: ^
<seb128> yeah, apport running
<Wellark> dednick: ^
<Wellark> could the "first part" of the toggle switch fix cause unity8 to crash?
<Wellark> seb128: it might have crashed before and thus you saw the 3g icon
<seb128> Wellark, no, I change the data mode and did other things in between
<seb128> changed
<Wellark> seb128: ok. please ping if you can repro
<Wellark> I need a lot of additional info
<seb128> Wellark, the icon issue or the segfault?
<Wellark> seb128: icon issue
<Wellark> don't care about unity8 segfaulting :P
<Wellark> so... no ddebs for me on rtm
<Wellark> great.
<Wellark> juuust great.
<seb128> Wellark, that's a binary copy from utopic
<seb128> Wellark, debs are on http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/i/indicator-network/
<Wellark> seb128: how could it be? they are build in separate silos
<Wellark> different package numbers atc
<seb128> Wellark, no they are not different numbers
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/0.5.1+14.10.20141010-0ubuntu1
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/indicator-network/0.5.1+14.10.20141010-0ubuntu1
<seb128> same number
<seb128> see the rtm url
<seb128> "
<seb128> Uploaded to:
<seb128>     Utopic "
<Wellark> umm.. what's the point of having an rtm landing silo then?
<Wellark> a separate one
<seb128> read the emails from sil2100 on the phone list
<seb128> basically they avoid rebuilding binaries
<Wellark> there are so many
<Wellark> which one you want me to start
<seb128> but they want to confirm that the binaries work on the rtm image
<seb128> since the environment/libs/etc diverge a bit
<seb128> it could be screwed by a different n-m version or something
<Wellark> well, all of the rtm silos I've been given are complete rebuilds
<seb128> well, I don't know
<seb128> talk to -ci-eng
<seb128> but your rtm is ^
<seb128> you can use it
<Wellark> seb128: ok. thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<Wellark> although I already started flashing to utopic-proposed
<Wellark> seb128: but I'm still a bit amazed if the utopic-proposed ddebs work on the rtm images
<Wellark> will check with ci-eng
<seb128> Wellark, I bet you it works
<seb128> Wellark, btw the icon issue is easy to reproduce
<seb128> go to settings -> phone
<seb128> change the data mode
<seb128> and enable flight mode directly after than
<seb128> that
<seb128> before the change is active
<seb128> it turns to flight mode
<Wellark> seb128: "change the data mode" ?
<seb128> then the data mode comes back and the icon is displayed
<seb128> like no data to 3g
<Wellark> right
<Wellark> seb128: so I should start with 3g disabled?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> disable data
<seb128> then click 3g
<seb128> then open the indicator and toggle flight mode
<seb128> it should display the flight mode icon
<seb128> and some seconds later the 3g icon
<seb128> which I guess it's the async reply from the data mode change done before enabling flight mode
<Wellark> seb128: what device?
<Wellark> can't repro on n4
<seb128> krillin
<Wellark> oh
<Wellark> seb128: you have it now
<Wellark> ?
<seb128> the issue?
<Wellark> sounds like a rfkill bug
<Wellark> seb128: yes, live. as you are seeing a flightmode icon + 3g
<seb128> yes
<awe_> Wellark, are you guys talking about cell settings?
<awe_> cellular data: on/off radio pref: 2g, 2g/3g?
<Wellark> awe_: a bit
<Wellark> awe_: I will get back to you shortly
<seb128> awe_, yeah, on krillin if I the data selector on "none" and pick e.g "3g" then enable flight mode, I often end up with a flight mode and then a 3g icon next to it
<tedg> I'm getting "mako not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel devel-proposed"
<awe_> right...so that sounds to me like the "indicator icons out-of-sync" problem
<tedg> Is there something up there?
<Wellark> awe_: I'm first verifying if this in fact i-network bug
<awe_> Wellark, did the unity bug fix land?
<Wellark> awe_: part of it
<Wellark> kgunn: ^
<awe_> but not all...right?
<Wellark> kgunn: where is the rest, dude? ;)
<awe_> so pretty sure... all along your theory was that the icons out-of-sync could be related...
<Wellark> sure
<awe_> but you needed the unity8 fix to land first before verifying the theory
<Wellark> seb128: can you repro from system-settings?
<seb128> Wellark, yes
<awe_> seb128, I've seen the same problem and we'd been tracking this
<seb128> Wellark, seems awe_ is on it
<Wellark> seb128: using only the flight mode switch in system-settings
<Wellark> no indicator involved?
<seb128> no need for me to duplicate work
<Wellark> seb128: it's my indicator
<seb128> right
<Wellark> and it's paramount to know if you can repro from system-settings alone
<seb128> let me try
<Wellark> as if you can
<awe_> Wellark, seb128, I'll try again, but as I've pointed out in the past, this used to be pretty easy to reproduce
<seb128> it is easy
<Wellark> then it's _not_ the toggle switch bug
<seb128> Wellark, yeah, can be reproduce using settings only
<Wellark> seb128: so, before proceeding, please reboot if at all possible
<Wellark> ok..
<Wellark> seb128: my krillin is almost done flashing
<awe_> then we should file a new critical bug, if there isn't one already
<Wellark> I will try to repro
<seb128> thanks
<Wellark> awe_: it's just an icon
<Wellark> High
<seb128> it's a confusing icon
<seb128> but yeah, high is probably right
<Wellark> I will see if I can repro
<seb128> it's just giving you a "why do I have that data icon displayed while the device is supposed to be in flight mode"
<Wellark> what ever it is it wont land before Friday anyway
<Wellark> seb128: yep. it's bad
<awe_> if you get an airplane mode and a 3g at the same time, the icons aren't showing the actual state of the device
<awe_> that seems pretty bad to me
<Wellark> but I have the Criticals reserved for "omg, you killed my kitten"
<awe_> I would also call bugs that misrepresent the state of the radios to the user as just as bad...
<awe_> but that's my opinion
<Wellark> awe_: look, it might be multiple things. before I can repro and get the full dbus dumps who knows if ofono is missing a signal
<Wellark> seb128: are you using sim1 or sim2 ?
<awe_> Wellark, in the past, I've verified that the system is always transitioning into FM
<seb128> Wellark, only sim1
<awe_> you need to check list-modems | grep Online
<Wellark> awe_: so there is an automated test case that tests that all the signals fly properly even if ofono is in the middle of activating a internet context?
<awe_> and then run urfkill's enumerate script to check the 'soft' state of each killswitch
<awe_> and finally, the output of flight-mode with no args
<awe_> which will query urfkill's flight-mode state
<Wellark> I'm talking about signals here
<Wellark> seb128: is sim2 installed?
<awe_> then run 'monitor-ofono' and 'monitor-urfkill'
<awe_> or use dbus snooping
<Wellark> awe_: yes. I know.
<awe_> Wellark, there are not automated test cases for urfkill
<Wellark> nor conformance tests agains ofono modem drivers
<awe_> not sure what you mean by that
<seb128> Wellark, no, which is why I wrote "only"
<awe_> we've written the ofono modem drivers
<Wellark> awe_: tests that verify that the different modem drivers respect and implement the ofono dbus api properly
<awe_> we have unit tests to verify message building/parsing, and some other utilities
<Wellark> which would be hard as the spec is not detailed enough
<awe_> the modem drivers don't implement the dbus API, they influence it
<awe_> but then again, this is all fine and dandy, but let's focus on the bug
<awe_> seb128, Wellark, if you guys file a bug for this, please let me know.  I have some NM testing to do now, but can also try to reproduce
<Wellark> awe_: testing now on krillin
<Wellark> if I can repro I will file the bug
<awe_> k
<Wellark> seb128: btw, is your wifi connected when you do this?
<Wellark> or should I disable wifi?
<seb128> it's connected
<awe_> pmcgowan, are we going to land the cell mobile data split this week, or has it been punted to OTA-1?
<awe_> in system settings
<awe_> jgdx, ^^
<awe_> pmcgowan, never mind, looks like it was released
<Wellark> seb128: what do you see inside the indicator menu?
<pmcgowan> awe_, oh? I dont think he finished it
<Wellark> seb128: are the modems marked as "Offline" ?
<pmcgowan> awe_, I was going to say we could land it after tomorrow
<awe_> I see Off, SIM1, SIM2 then 2G, 2G/3G with separate checkmarks for each
<awe_> you mean after thu?
<pmcgowan> awe_, the build is being made tomorrow evening for BQ
<pmcgowan> thats the one being tested
<awe_> k
<pmcgowan> awe_, I dont see separate checks here
<pmcgowan> I know jonas was finishing the tests
<awe_> which image are you running?  I just re-flashing a few minutes ago and I see them
<pmcgowan> awe_, from earlier today, let me look again
<Wellark> seb128: so you say the 3G icon appears after you see the flightmode icon?
<Wellark> as I can't repro from system-settings
<Wellark> seb128: how much time do you take to enable flight mode once you have enabled mobile data?
<seb128> Wellark, yes
<seb128> not sure, 3 seconds
<seb128> like I click the mode, open the indicator (or go back), and toggle the switch
<Wellark> seb128: did you reboot and got the same results from the system-settings alone and not touching the indicator?
<pmcgowan> awe_, we are talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1378812 right
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378812 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[cellular] The radio preference setting and data traffic setting design causes problems*" [High,In progress]
<pmcgowan> still in progress there
<pmcgowan> but it does seem different in the image now
<Wellark> seb128: sorry for being a PITA, but I just have to be absolutely certain.. as I can't repro
<awe_> Wellark, I'll work on reproducing it, but that said, we've been discussing this for *weeks*
<awe_> it was one of the two major problems we waived to allow the urfkill landing
<awe_> note, it's hard to reproduce when NM isn't behaving
<Wellark> awe_: seb said that he was able to repro from system-settings alone
<Wellark> and if that is the case then this is something entirely different than the unity8 toggleswitch bug
<awe_> ok
<awe_> however I think I reported that it could occur using either control ( indicator or settings )
<awe_> anyways, I'll do my best to reproduce again
<seb128> Wellark, no, let me try to reboot
<awe_> seb128, how many SIMs?
<seb128> awe_, one in the first slot
<awe_> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<seb128> awe_, can you reproduce it?
<awe_> seb128, I have multiple times in the past, but haven't been able to do so today.  That said, I have two SIMs installed.  I will try one next to see if it makes a diff
 * awe_ hunts for this SIM tool for the millionth time
<Wellark> awe_: I already lost mine
<awe_> I've lost many...
<Wellark> awe_: where can I get a replacement?
<Wellark> is there some standard tools?
<awe_> at a place that sells SIMs
<Wellark> oh, ok
<Wellark> I'll have to check
<awe_> any operator kiosk should have 'em too
<awe_> Wellark, I haven't been able to reproduce yet, but am still seeing the menu toggle out-of-sync bug
<Wellark> awe_: yep.
<sergiusens> dobey: there seems to be trust store integration with my account for the scope; I just clean installed and always get asked to "allow" or "decline" when trying to install but nothing happens after
<dobey> sergiusens: what image?
<sergiusens> dobey: mako ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed 87
<sergiusens> dobey: anywhere (log) I can look at?
<dobey> sergiusens: what version of libunity-scopes3 do you have installed? and unity-plugin-scopes?
<dobey> sergiusens: sounds like you have new click scope, but older versions of those packages
<sergiusens> dobey: didn't the latest click scope land?
<dobey> sergiusens: yes
<sergiusens> dobey: ii  libunity-scopes3:armhf                               0.6.6+14.10.20141006-0ubuntu1               armhf        API for Unity scopes integration
<sergiusens> dobey: ii  unity-plugin-scopes:armhf                            0.5.4+14.10.20141002.1-0ubuntu1             armhf        QML plugin for Scopes
<dobey> yeah, those are old
<dobey> man, having different image build #s for different devices is super confusing :-/
<dobey> sergiusens: you're testing the scope bult in your silo, on this image, right?
<sergiusens> dobey: yes
<sergiusens> dobey: do I need to sync more?
<dobey> sergiusens: the packages already landed in ubuntu-rtm archive, but they don't seem to be in the latest images built yet
<sergiusens> dobey: ah, makes sense, I'll update
<dobey> sergiusens: and the new unity-scopes-api and unity-scopes-shell packages are needed; so next image build should have them
<dobey> so libunity-scopes3 and unity-plugin-scopes are the binary packages
<sergiusens> dobey: yup; same ones I c/ped are the ones I installed; are these not sh-libbed from the package build btw?
<sergiusens> or was there a missing version bump somewhere
<dobey> sergiusens: the binary doesn't have explicit version deps on them.; the soname didn't change though, as the ABI didn't break
<sergiusens> dobey: true soname didn't break; just the client trying to do something that isn't there in some form or the other
<sergiusens> dobey: works now! thanks
<dobey> sergiusens: we added a build-dep on the newer libunity-scopes version, but that was satisfied at build time. :)
<dobey> sergiusens: some behavior changed in the lib and plug-in though, which makes things work like how they should
<sergiusens> dobey: I did find a scope bug (verified on my non siloed device)
<sergiusens> dobey: if I click install and go back real fast, then go back to the app, progress is lost
<sergiusens> is that a known issue?
<kgunn> Wellark: awe_ sorry was at lunch, the remainder of the fix in unity8 for out of sync indicators is here
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1336715.server-value-reassert/+merge/237822
<kgunn> still under review
<awe_> thanks kgunn.  Is that slates for an ota update?
<awe_> s/slates/slated/
<dobey> sergiusens: by "go back real fast" do you mean before it switches to showing the progress bar?
<sergiusens> dobey: yes
<kgunn> awe_: it's a critical bug so it's asap really
<awe_> kgunn, ok thanks
<dobey> sergiusens: i think the app is not actually getting installed at that point. there is an issue now where it takes a second or so for things to happen, due to the online-accounts integration, and the dash isn't replacing the button. i need to check if there is a bug for that, and fix it, but it's only high i think, so i've been trying to get this other critical in the scope fixed first
<dobey> sergiusens: what you did is basically cancel the install before it started
<sergiusens> dobey: well it is getting dowloaded and installed from what I saw here
<dobey> sergiusens: but the UX is a little lacking for that
<dobey> hmm, it shouldn't be, if the progress bar never appeared in the preview
<sergiusens> dobey: at least dbus-monitor shows download progress
<dobey> odd
<dobey> sergiusens: anyway, feel free to open a bug about it (with screenshots or video if possible would be best)
<sergiusens> dobey: ack, will do
<pdxwebdev> is there a way to make a background service display a popup window on the phone?
<pdxwebdev> or a more elegant way to switch between applications automatically than protocol:// handlers?
<blargh_> has anyone tried to make touch work on a dragonboard?
<vitimiti> Hi
<afm> anyone want to help with porting to a new android device (it's the OnePlus One 100% opensource)?  I'm an experienced linux and solaris sysadmin...  I have all source code for my phone, and all phablet source downloaded
<derelinguo> @afm, I'm in a similar boat. Trying to port for for HTC M8, also have a DevOps background. How far have you got just following the porting guide?
<afm> just started today during work...  VM rmped up, got all CM code specific to the phone, and the source for touch dl'd... bout it...  will be pounding away this evening... a little guidence would make things easier :)
<afm> it run's CM stock when purchased... nothing proprietary about it...
<afm> it's rooted, and bootloaded unlocked of course... multiboot twrp installed...
<afm> bootloader even...
<derelinguo> Yeh, they are nice. Did you add the CM device stuff to the phablet repo using roomservice.xml and syned as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting?
<afm> thats next as soon as work ends
<derelinguo> kl, I might have a quick go building for the 1+ since it's built for CM out of the box. Only thing I'm not sure of is if the build will work nicely with CM11 bits or if you need a CM10 base
<afm> tried to apply roomservice...  http://pastebin.com/DgghEKuZ
<daker> afm: not my field but i think it should say utopic
<daker> not trusty
<afm> hmm the phablet stuff was purely, phablet-dev-bootstrap $PWD
<derelinguo> afm: here's mine so far: http://pastebin.com/cTG8jhFi I think you just need to include the revision attribute
<afm> trying
<derelinguo> I'm going with revision="stable/cm-11.0" btw
<afm> just pasted my 42% mark... nice!
<afm> er passed
<derelinguo> Ha, take it that works then? Next quest is to make sure the device/oneplus is included in build/core/main.mk (line 557)
<afm> sync just finished... added vendor/oneplus to the bottom of that section
<afm> ooh... device... not vendor..
<derelinguo> (y)
<afm> vendor/bacon or anything?
<afm> m
<afm> nm
<afm> extract files done
<afm> minus 1....  remote object '/system/priv-app/com.qualcomm.location.apk' does not exist
<derelinguo> Ahh yeh, I can't get that far :(
<derelinguo> I get the error from the last post in this thread on first attempt at building: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2794789&page=102
<derelinguo> Following the solution of commenting out that include as suggested in the post ^ for now
<afm> moving on down... audio stuff
<derelinguo> When you get errors about dtbltoolCM, I had this for the M8 too, described at the bottom here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AndroidAOSPPorting
<derelinguo> might be a case of adding this to the roomservice (fingers crossed) https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_qcom_common
<afm> hmmmmm
<afm> i'm here:  You can find your kernel config at kernel/[manufacturer]/[codename]/arch/arm/configs/ cyanogenmod_[codename]_defconfig. Please double check that it is indeed the default config file name in device/[manufacturer]/[codename]/*.mk (look for the TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG variable).
<afm> doesn't seem to match up exactly
<derelinguo> Ahh right, so you made the kernel changes following the readme? which file did you change?
<derelinguo> ^ Sorry, is that just a copy and paste from the tutorial?
<afm> root@ubuntu:~/touch/kernel/oneplus/msm8974/arch/arm/configs# ls -al | grep cyanogen
<afm> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 97790 Oct 14 14:26 cyanogenmod_bacon_defconfig
<afm> root@ubuntu:~/touch/device/oneplus/bacon# cat mkbootimg.mk | grep TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG
<derelinguo> cyanogenmod_bacon_defconfig is the default
<derelinguo> its under device/oneplus/bacon/BoardConfig.mk ...just to confuse you :)
<afm> ah.. thanks!
<derelinguo> yeh, took me ages to find that the first time round too
<afm> so what file do the "Extra configs" get added to?
<derelinguo> is this that error: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2794789&page=102
<afm> no error yet... haven't executed anything yet
<afm> following the somewhat crappy guide... *sorry if anyone helped write it*
<derelinguo> ahh right, yeh just copy n paste those lines into the end of cyanogenmod_bacon_defconfig under kernel/....etc
<derelinguo> I think the ubuntu guys admit the guide is a bit sparse. I'd like to put something concise together if I ever get to the point of a successful build
<popey> bmatusiak: +1
<popey> er
<popey> derelinguo: +1 ☻
<afm> i should be ready to build now right?
<Wellark> mterry: could you fix the two branches? it's 2am here..
<derelinguo> err, you wil need the qcom_common stuff in your roomservice I posted a while ago. Also remember to add it in build/core/main.mk under subdirs as device/qcom (same as for oneplus folder)
<afm> guess i missed that... in a screen session... no scroll back...
<derelinguo> hehe nice, one mo...
<afm> feel free to msg me
<derelinguo> need to add this guy to your roomservice.xml: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_qcom_common
<derelinguo> Afraid I'm going to have to call it a night. Seem be having similar issues as my device so my keep trying with the oneplus for a while if you'll be working on it? Good luck!
<derelinguo> FYI: If I make any sensible progress on this I'll stick it on github under cbanbury :)
<afm> ok.. added <project name="CyanogenMod/android_device_qcom_common" path="device/qcom_common" remote="github" revision="stable/cm-11.0"/> to roomservice.xml and repo sync'd
<afm> thanks!
<afm> g'night
<derelinguo> (path might need to be device/qcom <-- not sure) right will actually leave now. cya
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-15
<afm> gah... that was a fail.. back to google
<afm> Repository not found on phablet.ubuntu.com
<afm> This may likely be an unsupported build target
<afm> Default revision phablet-trusty not found in android_device_oneplus_bacon. Bailing.
<afm> obviously! :|
<afm> s'why I'm trying to build it!
<pngo_> what is a password for phablet?
<afm> The images have a pre-configured user account called phablet, with the account password also set to phablet
<afm> really... 2 second google....
<popey> not any more
<popey> the password for phablet is whatever you set the pin/passphrase to
<pngo_> popey: thank you I just realized that.
<afm> more awesome documentation
<popey> afm: which device you hacking on?
<afm> one plus one
<popey> oh nice!
<popey> I have a friend who won one of those in a competition at XDA DevCon a few weeks back
<popey> was trying to convince him to attempt a port ☻
<afm> i'd love to make it work.. i'm a sysadmin.. but the docs are terrible
<afm> i can get invites if anyone's looking
<popey> afm: yeah, docs need love
<afm> happy to update if i can get it working....
<popey> that would be awesome
<pngo_> popey: I'n trying to ssh from my computer to the phone, but no luck. It works fine from phone to computer. What am I missing?
<popey> ssh not running on phone by default
<afm> iptables?
<popey> I use "phablet-shell" to connect to my device
<afm> netstat -an | grep 22 on the fone?
<pngo_> well, I started ssh sudo service ssh start. looks like it works.
<popey> i dont think we have iptables enabled
<pngo_> oh. ok.
<afm> ssh troubleshooting....
<afm> is it running and listening?
<afm> root@myth:~# service ssh status
<afm> ssh start/running, process 839
<afm> root@myth:~# netstat -an | grep 22 | grep \*
<afm> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<afm> any firewall/iptables blocking?
<afm> iptables -L
<afm> are you on the same subnet as the fone?
<pngo_> yes
<pngo_> like I said it works fine from phone to computer.
<afm> unfamiliar with phablet-*.. if it's running/listening try -vvv
<afm> does the phablet-* use keys?  have you transferred yer pub key?
<afm> phone to computer has zero to do with the daemon on the phone
<pngo_> phablet-shell command is not recognized here.
<pngo_> but i'm using debian not ubuntu
<afm> is phablet-shell actual ssh or adb?
<pngo_> i do not know
<pngo_> i think is same as adb shell.
<afm> ssh -vvv user@$phone_addy
<afm> adb != ssh
<afm> ssh to the thing! no need to use phablet tools....
<afm> could use some porting help... anyone familiar?
<afm> 100% opensource phone
<popey> afm: bit late for most
<afm> i'm EST.... where ya'll from?
<popey> afm: all over, its most active here in EU/US working day, but everyone is a bit madly busy at the moment
<afm> understood.. i'ma member of the group... hopeful release for bug fixes tomorrow i think i saw
<justCarakas> o/ good morning evening whatever it is at your place all
<dholbach> good morning
<mardy> tvoss: hi! Does the platform API provide some kind of event loop?
<tvoss> mardy, nope
<mardy> tvoss: OK. I eventually want to (actually, I've been asked to :-) ) make a C++ version (no Qt!) of the Online Accounts APIs, which have many asynchronous methods and rely on an event loop
<mardy> tvoss: if the platform API provided an event loop, I could use the QAbstractAventDispatcher class to hook into that, and just wrap the Qt APIs
<tvoss> mardy, sure, but I don't think we want to expose an event loop from the platform api. It's a very opinionated choice to force an event loop and the papi is too low-level to take such a decision, due to its effect on so many parts of the stack
<mardy> tvoss: that's true
<larsu> tvoss: sorry, but saying an event loop is opinionated is pretty far out there. It's about the most main-stream thing you can do
<larsu> (not saying you should supply one in papi)
<tvoss> larsu, I'm not questioning that it is mainstream, I'm just saying there is a place for it in the stack, and that papi is not the right place to introduce one
<pitti> Wellark: system identifier> that's whoopsie, not apport; I think it computes something based on MAC address or maybe IMEI; better ask ev or bdmurray
<larsu> tvoss: I understood the "opinionated" part as questioning it. Again, I'm not saying you should supply one, that statement just bothered me :P
<anpok_> hm for everything that needs an event loop you can always just expose and fd.. and let the end user pick the event loop
<larsu> anpok_: what about libraries?
<anpok_> larsu: i meant the library interface could be: here is my fd - let me process things when necessary..
<larsu> anpok_: oh right. That's a pretty clumsy api though, especially when you need to pass through fds from other libraries you're using
<seb128> mpt, hey, not sure but you might want to assign the ubuntu-ux part of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1378333 to yourself
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378333 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Preinstalled apps removed on image upgrade without notice" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<larsu> anpok_: didn't want to start a discussion though, sorry :)
<mpt> seb128, wow, that bug summary can be read in two different ways, and both of them are valid bugs
<mpt> (1) Preinstalled apps are removed without notice when you upgrade
<mpt> (2) If you uninstall a preinstalled app it’s still upgraded when you upgrade the system
<anpok_> larsu: np
<seb128> mpt, there are several bugs open about the handling of preinstalled apps, like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1265250
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1265250 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Storage shows same app multiple times (pre-installed and update from click store)" [Low,Confirmed]
<seb128> mpt, or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1314382
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1314382 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Updates shown for pre-installed apps which have been uninstalled" [Low,Confirmed]
<seb128> mpt, that second one is sort of your (2)
<mpt> That looks like it, yes
<mpt> I was just impressed by the grammar for a moment :-)
<seb128> hehe
<mpt> charles, did you report a bug about the battery icon being clipped? <http://i.imgur.com/9vK1P6p.jpg>
<mpt> charles, nm, reported it as bug 1381387
<ubot5> bug 1381387 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Battery icon is clipped in low-battery notification" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381387
<larsu> mpt: this is probably a bug for MacSlow. Notifications are sent from the system to unity8, which renders them
<MacSlow> mpt, I know about that clipping issue... but I've not been able to sort that out yet... first gusses point towards a SVG-renderer-bug in Qt...
<MacSlow> mpt, but the volume-warning/sync.-notification keep me busy still so I don't yet know when I can really address this.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Information Overload Day! :-D
<ogra_> thats too much information !
<ev> Wellark, pitti: yes, there's a dbus service under the whoopsie umbrella that provides a system identifier. It creates a sha512 hash of the IMEI, system UUID, or MAC address. The aim is to have something stable across reinstalls.
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey, I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/1351167/+merge/238155
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, thanks! No, bumping is not required, I did it without thinking because I do the same thing in the core apps. I revert to 2.0 asap. And thanks for the suggestion about debian/webbrowser-app.install - I know nothing about packaging
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, cool, let me know when it’s ready to test again (and if you need help with packaging changes)
<vitimiti> Hi
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, tbh, new components use QtQuick 2.3 - I dunno if I can downgrade it, I need to do some tests, I'll update you this night
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, ok, if the new components use 2.3 for a good reason that’s absolutely fine, but then let’s keep this confined to the upstreamcomponents/ directory for now
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, ok, thanks :-)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, sorry to bother you again, you said the line to add in debian/webbrowser-app.install is usr/share/webbrowser-app/upstreamcomponents/. Should't be usr/share/webbrowser-app/webbrowser/upstreamcomponents ?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, you’re right, but in fact I think the problem is not in debian/webbrowser-app.install
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, but rather in the cmake install rules
<oSoMoN> let me check
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, yes, you will need to add a "install(DIRECTORY upstreamcomponents …" directive to src/app/webbrowser/CMakeLists.txt, around line 50
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, and with that you shouldn’t have to change anything in the packagingn
<oSoMoN> -n
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, ok, gotcha. Do I have to create a CMakeLists.txt also in the upstreacomponents directory?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, also, I downgraded QtQuick also in upstream components. They work well, so also trusty users can use them :-)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, no, no need for an extra CMakeLists.txt there
<oSoMoN> cool
<dpm> pitti, so we should have a touch full langpack export in about 30 mins. I'll send an e-mail to confirm once the export has finished
<pitti> dpm: thanks; mail is better today indeed
<Wellark> tvoss: I will review the MP but I need to branch it properly to verify couple of things
<Wellark> would be _so_ nice if LP offered full file diffs
<tvoss> Wellark, sorry, what?
<tvoss> ah okay
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, I pushed modifications we talked about, hope they are ok!
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, thanks, I’ll take a look at them shortl
<oSoMoN> shortly
<tvoss> popey, ping with https://bugs.launchpad.net/osmtouch/+bug/1381463
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381463 in OSMTouch "PositionSource.update() cannot be used synchronously" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I commented again on https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/1351167/+merge/238155
<Wellark> tvoss: should I top-approve, or what's the process with qtubuntu-media? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/qtubuntu-media/fix-races-for-access-to-destroyed-controls/+merge/238404
<tvoss> Wellark, did you test it?
<tvoss> Wellark, please give your vote
<Wellark> tvoss: just code review
<tvoss> Wellark, ta can be done later
<tvoss> Wellark, ack
<Wellark> tvoss: we will get the silo soon enough
<Wellark> so if we don't see those unity8 crashes on boot then it's fixed :)
<tvoss> Wellark, the silo is ready
<tvoss> Wellark, silo 10
<Wellark> Saviq: ok, tell me how it went :)
<Wellark> tvoss: oh, it's not part of the unity8 silo?
<Wellark> ok, I saw the crash happening a lot on rtm-proposed on krillin
<Wellark> I can flash that and try out the silo
<Wellark> tvoss: anything else to test?
<Wellark> I saw you attached another bug to that MP as well
<mterry> tedg, is greeter profile switching for rtm or ota?
<Chipaca> seb128: could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/fix-notification-hub-blacklist-description/+merge/238417 when you get a chance? it's related to bug 1380662
<ubot5> bug 1380662 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu) "legacy apps re-set their notification status on reboot" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380662
<seb128> Chipaca, hey, ok
<Chipaca> seb128: thanks
<seb128> yw!
<Saviq> mterry, ota
<mterry> Saviq, ok
<mterry> mzanetti, are you busy today?  I'd appreciate a review of the dbus-race-fix branch today, because I'm off the next couple days and it'd be hard to fix it up in response
<mzanetti> mterry: ok, will do that today
<rpadovani> thanks oSoMoN, I totally agree with you, I'll fix them
<seb128> Chipaca, that description seems still slightly wrong
<seb128> Chipaca, the appid seems to be the basename and not the filename from the bug exampls
<seb128> Chipaca, like it's "ciborium", not "ciborium.desktop"
<Chipaca> seb128: yeah, i think i've had that conversation
<dpm> Elleo, thanks a lot for the keyboard MP review!
<Chipaca> basename isn't the word you're thinking about either
<Chipaca> basename is without the path
<Chipaca> maybe i should just say "without the .desktop extension"
<Chipaca> ?
<Chipaca> yeah, i'll do that
<Chipaca> seb128: coming up
<seb128> Chipaca, that works too, but you don't have the path in the key, so I think basename would work
<seb128> Chipaca, thanks
<Chipaca> seb128: done
<seb128> Chipaca, approved
<Chipaca> huzzah
<seb128> Chipaca, does that need to land now you think, or fine to queue?
<Chipaca> seb128: fine to queue
<seb128> what I think as well
<seb128> thanks
<Chipaca> seb128: was planning on putting it into a silo together with the push branch next weekish
<Elleo> dpm: no problem, thanks for working on another layout :)
<seb128> Chipaca, k, feel free to do that
<dpm> it turned out to be easier than I thought
<jgdx> mterry, ping
<mterry> jgdx, hello
<jgdx> mterry, hey, I'm trying to reuse your HERE stuff from the wizard (System.hereEnabled)
<jgdx> mterry, it seems that sometimes it's impossible to set System.hereEnabled to true. You know what happens?
<mterry> jgdx, no I haven't happened to notice that
<ralsina_> dpm: I am happy to answer any questions about how thee client side of push works, just email/ask here :-)
<jgdx> mterry, just curious, why aren't you using the accountservice interface?
<dpm> ralsina_, excellent, thanks! That was a really productive meeting, btw
<mterry> jgdx, um I probably could have wrapped around it instead yes...  That interface is sync, while I try to do async where possible.  But that's not a huge deal
<mterry> jgdx, but I'm surprised that setting doesn't work well -- in system.cpp, we simply proxy that to dbus
<mterry> jgdx, setHereEnabled that is
<jgdx> mterry, me too. It might be my usage, (though it's System.enableHere = false/true) but it could also be the binding?
<mterry> jgdx, have you debugged what happens when it fails?  Is the dbus call made but fails?
<jgdx> mterry, I have not.
<jgdx> mterry, maybe you could take a look at it?
<jgdx> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/security-allow-acceptance-of-here-terms-fixes-1375322/+merge/238419
<mterry> jgdx, sure I can play with it and try to reproduce today
<mterry> jgdx, I'm off tomorrow and Friday though so will have to brain dump any findings
<jgdx> mterry, awesome. Thanks.
<mterry> jgdx, I'll look after lunch
<jgdx> seb128, could you take a look as well? https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/security-allow-acceptance-of-here-terms-fixes-1375322/+merge/238419
<seb128> jgdx, k, adding to my list
<jgdx> seb128, can you put that one and the flight mode bug in a silo?
<seb128> jgdx, not sure what are the rules atm, they only want rtm blocker in this week
<seb128> I don't even understand what bugs are on that list
<seb128> but sure, I can put things in a silo
<seb128> not sure we can land the silo though
<jgdx> seb128, not sure, but both branches are trying to fix bug 1375322 and bug 1376957
<ubot5> bug 1375322 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[Security & Privacy/Wizard] Should be possible to accept HERE T&Cs after running through the wizard " [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375322
<ubot5> bug 1376957 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Cellular Data Prefs not preserved if FlightMode enabled, then disabled" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376957
<seb128> tedg, is the silo 013 something you are looking at landing today? it contains u-s-s so it blocks other landing (if I don't override the conflict and decide to outdate yours, which I can do if you don't plane to get that moving/landed since we have important fixes queued)
<seb128> jgdx, just as a fyi ^
<Laney> Something borked with utopic-proposed? Stuck at google logo after flashing
<jgdx> seb128, thansk
<jgdx> mterry, got a look at it?
<mterry> jgdx, about to start
<jgdx> mterry, awesome. Thanks. I'll be biab
<tedg> seb128, No, it doesn't have super critical bugs, so blocked :-(
<gcollura> ogra_, ping
<ogra_> hey
<gcollura> ogra_, could you please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/phablet-tools/click-buddy/+merge/236950
<gcollura> thanks :)
<gcollura> (next time I'll rewrite click-buddy in python)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> gcollura, not today or tomorrow though ... we're all super busy getting an rtm milestone ready
<gcollura> ogra_, don't worry :)
<mterry> jgdx, I can't reproduce the problem
<mterry> jgdx, how often does it not work for you?
<nhaines> I was pleased to find that the Desktop-Next ISO ran on my laptop today.  So that's a change from the past few weeks.  :)  Wasn't terribly useful and Unity froze, but wasn't unpleasant.  I suspect with a touch screen it would have been bearable.
<nhaines> But it's nice to see that it's working, because that gives a solid platform for desktop development.  :)
<ogra_> oh, seeing you say that ....
<ogra_> cyphermox, i had some issue on my laptop today with desktop-next installed ... urfkill was rather unhappy
<dobey> nhaines: i suspect it'll need a lot more than just a touchscreen to make it usable
<dobey> like actual windows :)
<nhaines> dobey: considering almost no work has been done to make it usable, I think it's looking pretty good.  :)
<cyphermox> ogra_: explain?
<ogra_> cyphermox, urfkill gets installed on laptop/desktop alongside with ubuntu-desktop-next (touch)
<cyphermox> yeah, but how do you mean unhappy?
<cyphermox> did you file a bug?
<ogra_> cyphermox, 100% CPU usage
<ogra_> cyphermox, not yet ... the above reminded me of it :)
<derelinguo> Hi, porting question. Is there a clean way to exclude modules that have duplicate definitions? Also do you keep the vendor one or the AOSP version?
<taiebot> i keep getting my Sim locked i am on rtm/14.09 r.89 i do not really understand why  i manage to call one person but now it says it is blocked.
<vitimiti> Hi
<taiebot> there must be a bug there because after a reboot it s back to normal.
<jgdx> mterry, that's great
<jgdx> I haven't tried the newest debs.
<mterry> jgdx, well sorta great  :)
<mterry> jgdx, I always feel dread when I can't reproduce
<cm-t> Hi, does this bug is already landing in rtm or will it be on the maybe tonight image ?  bug #1362008
<ubot5> bug 1362008 in ofono (Ubuntu RTM) "Cannot send MMS from "Free Mobile" as no context is provisioned" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362008
<cm-t> Damnit, I was making showcase for month saying only thing missing to be fully a smartphone is the support of mms, and then I learn it was woring, only my APN not well set.
 * vitimiti Bye
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-16
<afm> slug in a ditch.... could the porting docs suck any more?
<dholbach> good morning
<mardy> tvoss: I see you are a contributor to media-hub, I just filed bug 1381928 and I've media-hub-server still running, so feel free to ask me for more info if needed
<ubot5> bug 1381928 in Media Hub "media-hub-server taks 100% CPU when idle" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381928
<tvoss> mardy, on which image?
<mardy> tvoss: utopic r279
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Conflict Resolution Day! :-D
<tvoss> mardy, also t a a bt full should help, please install libc6-dbg and libstdc++ debug symbols
<mardy> tvoss: I update the bug description with the new bt, but the improvement is very small; maybe I should build libdbus-cpp myself, with the nostrip option
<tvoss> mardy, well, running htop and identifying the thread that is going havoc might help more
<tvoss> mardy, did you do a "t a a bt full"?
<mardy> tvoss: oops, I missed that part; will do now
<mardy> tvoss: ok, I attached that to the bug.
<mardy> tvoss: htop shows me two processes, both taking > 200% CPU (?), but I'm not sure what I should do next
<tvoss> could you give me the pids of those?
<tvoss> mardy, also enabling tree view will reveal that they are threads of media-hub
<mardy> tvoss: no, it seems that the parent is also media-hub-server, and the pids which are using most of the cpu are 2015 (the parent) and 2124 (one of the children)
<tvoss> mardy, ack, it's a circular dependency on destruction of the gstreamer-based Engine implementation
<mardy> tvoss: I did a strace on the rogue child pid, and attached that; that might be more useful
<mardy> tvoss: (I attached the last part only)
<tvoss> ah, that's interesting
<mardy> tvoss: though from there it looks like the child gets killed, which is not the case (it's still running, maybe it's just strace being killed?)
<Isotop7> hello....i have a problem installing updates for ubuntu in dualboot....it downloads the files in the android app, tries to install, but afterwards says, that there is the same update still available and the version number isnt changing....i use the develop-proposed channel! thx in advance
<tvoss> mardy, unlikely, and I think we have enough details to keep on looking at the issue
<tvoss> mardy, I guess we all have more than enough things to look at righ tnow
<mardy> tvoss: cool, I'll leave it running anyway, so ping me back if you need something else
<Laney> apparently 'unconfined wants to access your current location'
 * Laney NOPE
<Isotop7> hello....i have a problem installing updates for ubuntu in dualboot....it downloads the files in the android app, tries to install, but afterwards says, that there is the same update still available and the version number isnt changing....i use the develop-proposed channel! thx in advance
<tsdgeos> ogra_: the thing you're seeing, are you sure it's unity8-dash being lifecycled or is it crashing?
<ogra_> tsdgeos, i'm sure its lifecycling ... it has the same oom score as all other apps
<tsdgeos> ok
<ogra_> so it will be treated like any other app as soon as lifecycle mgmt kicks in
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑
<Saviq> ogra_, tsdgeos, I'm testing the silo that fixes that in rtm now, so what's the issue?
<ogra_> no issue
<Saviq> ok :)
<tsdgeos> ah i thought it was in rtm already ^_^
<tsdgeos> sorries
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it slipped through the cracks (i.e. it wasn't on the 10/16 list)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey, I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/1351167/+merge/238155
<mandel> mardy, hi, is there an example on how to use accounts-qt to perform signed requests? I'd like to see if I can perform some calls from a scope to flickr and I'm a little lost
<mardy> mandel: no, accounts-qt actually doesn't do that; it only returns you the token and the signature, then you are on your own
<mandel> mardy, exactly, I just want to uderstand what info it returns me so that I can use ouath1
<mandel> mardy, is it enough to grab the account with the manager and get the consumer key and consumer token??
<mardy> mandel: no, there is a bit more, let me see if I can find some examples...
<mandel> mardy, thx :)
<mardy> mandel: by the way, what application is it? Could you use QML (that would make things much easier)?
<mandel> mardy, a qml exmaple would be nice too, but I'd prefer to see how can I deal with it using cpp
<mardy> mandel: OK, so, I think the best thing is to show you how it works in QML, and then how the QML lib is implemented using libaccounts-qt and libsignonq-qt
<mandel> mardy, perfect
<mardy> mandel: see the 3rd example from here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.AccountServiceModel/
<mardy> mandel: on the "onAuthenticated:" line, we get a reply object which contains authentication data
<mardy> mandel: for OAuth 1.0a, that will include the token and the signature, but now I con't remember the field names; you could use "console.log(JSON.stringify(reply))" to see them
<mandel> mardy, awesome, with that + source I'm good to go :)
<mardy> mandel: the code for this is mostly in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/accounts-qml-module/trunk/view/head:/src/account-service.cpp
<mandel> mardy, found it already :)
<mardy> mandel: see the authenticate() method, line 391
<vitimiti> Hi
<gatox> pmcgowan, seb128, i think i found out the problem with my branch... waiting for it to build and test it after that
<popey> hmm, just had a notification which I dismissed, now my phone wont stop vibrating...
<gatox> pmcgowan, seb128 i also have a small branch for another issue after that one
<seb128> gatox, what branch?
<gatox> seb128, the one that check the hash
<seb128> oh, k
<alecu> brendand_: on what release did this happen? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1381101
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381101 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "When leaving and re-entering an installation preview the progress bar state is lost" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> alecu: it happens if you leave the preview before install preview comes up, iirc
<dobey> oh, no
<dobey> that's a different issue
<sergiusens> dobey: hey, that's the issue I was going to log 2 days ago :-)
<brendand_> alecu, ummm, maybe 105
<brendand_> alecu, i'll check again it's still there
 * sergiusens looks at video to be sure
<dobey> sergiusens: right, i was thinking that was the same issue; then i watched the video
<brendand_> alecu, i have a video and everything :)
<ogra_> 105 ... ancient stuff !
<sergiusens> dobey: yeah, I don't see that issue
<brendand_> ogra_, yeah it's so earlier this week :)
<ogra_> :)
 * sergiusens edits the description
<tuor-work> hi, is sony xperia z1 supported by ubuntu touch?
<brendand_> pete-woods, i can repro it pretty reliably on the latest image
<pete-woods> brendand_: this is the progress bar thing?
<brendand_> pete-woods, yeah with the video
<pete-woods> brendand_: well I have raised this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1381101
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381101 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "When leaving and re-entering an installation preview the progress bar state is lost" [Undecided,New]
<E524> brendand_: here a list of supported phones https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<brendand_> pete-woods, yeah but you said you can't reproduce it
<E524> oh sorry i ment tuor-work
<pete-woods> brendand_: will have another go, but really that bug needs its priority set if for someone to work on it
<tuor-work> E524, ah thx. Man why don't developp for my phone? I'll go to buy a new phone, just becaus i wish to try ubuntu touch out. ^^
<brendand_> pete-woods, i wouldn't say it's that important right now
<E524> tuor-work: than think about one of meizu or bq... they may come quite soon
<pete-woods> brendand_: for what it's worth, I see the bug too now
<brendand_> pete-woods, good - so i'm not crazy :)
<brendand_> pete-woods, but yeah no need to worry about it for now
<tuor-work> what is meizu/bq?
<E524> tuor-work: mobile phone manufacturers which are rumored to bring the fist ubuntu-touch Phones (http://meizu.com/ and http://www.bqreaders.com/gb/)
<tuor-work> ah ok. Then it will come with the ubuntu on it that will be the best :)
<E524> tuor-work: i acutally can't wait for it. but no official release dates so far. but maybe this year... we will see
<tuor-work> E524, ok. :)
<E524> btw: if anybody who is responsible for the browser is reading: great work! i tried the emulator image from some month ago and the browser worked like a charm for my mobile app! most mobile browsers don't support so many things i need! thanks!
<jgdx> is it possible to get location indicator running on the desktop?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, do you have 5 minutes for a query?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, not right now, in a meeting
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, ok, nevermind :-)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I’ll ping you when I’m available
<rpadovani> thanks
<dobey> jgdx: if you have it installed and the service running, it should work, no?
<dobey> jgdx: does the ubuntu-next ISO not have it?
<jgdx> dobey, yeah, just a little confusing to me how to start it, but I think I got it running.
<jgdx> dobey, initctl or start?
<dobey> jgdx: aren't those the same thing?
<jgdx> dobey, I asked first!11 But yeah, I can't see a difference.
<dobey> jgdx: yeah i think "start" just calls "initctl start" or something like that
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I’m available now
<slvn_> Hi, would be nice to statuate on this ticket : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1379777
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379777 in Ubuntu UX "[Dash] Allow applications to specify the orientations supported" [Undecided,Triaged]
<slvn_> so that I can start to publish my app :o)
<dobey> slvn_: if it's a game, and it only supports landscape, wouldn't it be best to just full screen it, so that the top panel isn't even visible?
<dobey> ie, like PathWind does
<slvn_> dobey, indeed, my apps are games.
<slvn_> they are always fullscreen
<slvn_> but some are portrait, some are landscape
<slvn_> phones are natively portrait, whereas tablet are natively landscape (nexus10)
<dobey> slvn_: if the top panel is visible, it's not full screen
<slvn_> dobey. Something strange with the text. Indeed, my apps are fullscreen
<slvn_> there is no top pannel
<dobey> slvn_: then what do you need that bug for? that bug is about the rotation of the dash itself (ie, rotating the top panel), when apps rotate
<slvn_> after talking to Gerry (greyback), we create this ticket
<slvn_> from my app point of view
<slvn_> I want to tell : this App run in Portrait, or in Landscape
<slvn_> (and in fullscreen)
<slvn_> then application start drawing with the good coordinates
<dobey> slvn_: i don't think you need to tell unity8 anything about what your app is doing
<dobey> slvn_: your app just needs to do that
<dobey> if your app isn't already doing that, why not?
<slvn_> dobey, ok. I need to go more in details. I use the library SDL. I *open* the screen and start drawing. I want it to use the screen either the screen as a portrait of landscape.
<slvn_> my apps does not rotate the drawing itselft
<slvn_> neither sdl  (not for IOS. not for android)
<ogra_> slvn_, i dont think we have support for locking the orientation from an app yet
<ogra_> which i assume is what you want after all
<slvn_> ogra_, yep that could be called orientation locking!
<slvn_> then maybe this ticket is does not mean correctly my idea
<ogra_> i think the most you can currently get is the current orientation from some toolkit function
<ogra_> but you cant manipulate it
<dobey> kenvandine: ^^ how does PathWind (and/or bacon2d) deal with the orientation locking issue?
<ogra_> (i might be wrong, but thats afaik what was planned for version 1 ... later youshould be able to request a rotation and lock it)
<slvn_> ogra_, yes I know there is a get_orientation API in mir client
<kenvandine> dobey, i use the OrientationHandler
<kenvandine> or whatever it's called
<dobey> kenvandine: is that a QML/Qt thing?
<Isotop7> i use ubuntu as a dualboot on my mako device...the channel is develop propose...if i try to update it fails while installing...is there any kind of log where i can read the output of the dualboot android app?
<ogra_> Isotop7, do you happen to be on a rather old image ? there was some problem with the server that generates the deltas a while ago
<Isotop7> okay...i tried reinstalling a few times...im now running release 286 but i cant update...
<kenvandine> dobey, qml
<kenvandine> OrientationHelper
<kenvandine> https://github.com/kenvandine/pathwind/blob/one/qml/ubuntu.qml#L39
<dobey> ah ok
<kenvandine> a hint in the desktop file would be great for pathwind :)
<slvn_> yes:)
<slvn_> everyone who will want to port its SDL game to ubuntu touch,
<dobey> no no no; that's the wrong solution to whatever your perceived problems are :)
<slvn_> will need to lock the orientation !
<dobey> API is the correct solution
<ogra_> Isotop7, well, worst case you can do: "system-image-cli -f full -v" via adb
<ogra_> that will do a full upgrade
<ogra_> (to latest image)
<Isotop7> yeah but not if i use dualboot, am i right?
<ogra_> that does an OTA upgrade
<Isotop7> i use the dualboot app for android...is there some kind of log? i try to dump it via the button but i never get to see the part where it fails...
<ogra_> just like the system-settings one does (system-image-cli is the backend tool this uses)
<Isotop7> yes but im not upgrading in ubuntu touch...i use the dualboot app...
<ogra_> hmm, k ... never used any dual boot stuff
<Isotop7> okay...i used the official post: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<ogra_> thats a community post
<ogra_> there was never an "official" way to dual boot (though the people that wrote this app initially were  canonical employees doing it in their spare taim iirc)
<Isotop7> oh okay...
<Isotop7> i would flash ubuntu touch instantly if i could get telegram with notifications working...
<Isotop7> but thanks for your help ogra_
<ogra_> there are a few telegram pps in the store ... not sure any of them support notification though
<Isotop7> they dont :/
<slvn_> So, could we make sure we have a ticket to say we need "lock orientation" feature (in desktop file and/or as an API !)
<dobey> anyone know how to set the selected item in an OptionSelector?
<kenvandine> dobey, i seem to recall you can set the currentIndex
<kenvandine> something like that
<dobey> kenvandine: i see the selectedIndex property, but i don't see a way to look up what the proper value for that is
<kenvandine> dobey, that's what i was thinking of, you need a way to map that though
<kenvandine> i think in system-settings we have some hacks in there to change that based on properties from libqofono
<dobey> yeah, looks like i'll have to write a hack
<kenvandine> seb128, i see you created a landing request for jgdx's cellular data branch, mind if i switch that from utopic to rtm?  i'm thinking about landing in rtm first like some others have been doing
<kenvandine> that might help prevent incurring a delta between the too
<kenvandine> seb128, what do you think?
<taiebot> Hey i am getting out of 4 boot 2-3 time a lock sim when i boot my device. It looks like boot is very racy and this block ofono like as per this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-ofono/+bug/1379836
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379836 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu) "dialer and messaging app show unlocked pin as locked" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> kenvandine, go for it
<seb128> kenvandine, but utopic landing go through just fine
<kenvandine> seb128, right... i worry about landing in utopic then getting delays landing in rtm
<kenvandine> it's hard to unwind that
<slvn_> ogra_, dobey : can we make sure there is a ticket for the Orientation Lock ?
<slvn_> I have found this one also : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1288332
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288332 in QtMir "Orientation lock not available (rotation/portrait lock)" [High,Fix released]
<slvn_> it is said to be fixed, but it does not allow the application to lock its orientation
<dobey> slvn_: file a bug against libmirclient to expose orientation lock API perhaps?
<slvn_> ok !
<dobey> i have no idea how the indicator is doing it
<dobey> but what you want also isn't that sort of orientation lock. you want to lock orientation only on your app's window, not on all windows
<slvn_> yep. but that app will be fullscreen
<dobey> yes but it doesn't prevent swiping it away and accessing other apps
<slvn_> yep, then it should get back to normal mode when the app is swipeout
<dobey> and you don't necessarily want to rotate the edge swipes as well; it's complex
<dobey> "it" ?
<slvn_> the *magic of ubuntu*
<dobey> only your app should have the orientation locked if your app locks orientation for itself; it should have no bearing on waht other apps are doing
<slvn_> yep, it a per-application orientation lock
<dobey> slvn_: in the meantime, i don't see why you can't do what PathWind is doing, for example. just check width versus height and rotate the SDL surface by 90 degrees
<slvn_> sorry, I dont know what is pathwind
<slvn_> yep. SDL should be able to do that also
<dobey> it's a game
<dobey> it's in the store
<slvn_> yep
<dobey> it's written in qml with the bacon2d stuff
<slvn_> ok
<dobey> and it's always in landscape
<dobey> as it just rotates the drawing by 90 dgrees
<slvn_> and if you move your tablet in the meantimes ?
<dobey> and the qt rotation is turned off
<slvn_> does it reac to orientation changes?
<slvn_> ok
<slvn_> and how could I turn the rotation off ?
<slvn_> the OrientationHelp stuff?
<dobey> well it doesn't really matter if you are checking the window width versus height
<dobey> because if you rotate it will just change, and then you rotate the surface to 0
<dobey> slvn_: OrientationHelper is a QML API, so i don't think it will help you
<robotfuel> jhodapp: ping can you triage this crasher? I am not sure who to assign it to. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediascanner2/+bug/1378377
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378377 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/mediascanner-service-2.0:*** Error in `mediascanner-service-2.0': corrupted double-linked list: ADDR ***" [Undecided,New]
<robotfuel> jhodapp: I am still trying to reproduce, it's not happening in my lrt suite.
<slvn_> dobey, so here it is : https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1382209
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1382209 in Mir "[Enhancement] Add an API to lock screen orientation" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> slvn_: i would s/screen/window/ there
<slvn_> even when app are full-screen, they lock the window orientation  ?
<kenvandine> tedg, your silent-mode uss branch sort of works :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Oh, what's wrong?
<kenvandine> the switch on the sound page doesn't work
<tedg> kenvandine, rtm or utopic?
<kenvandine> the visibility of the warning works on the other pages though
<kenvandine> tedg, rtm... but with indicator-sound from utopic :)
<tedg> Hmm, okay.
<kenvandine> tedg, but since the warning is toggling properly
<dobey> slvn_: well technically there is only "maximized" and "full screen" at the moment, i think
<kenvandine> i suspect i should have what is needed?
<dobey> slvn_: there is no good reason to lock the orientation of all things though, for one app
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, are you saying the switch doesn't work in that it doesn't modify the value on the indicator or that it doesn't adjust the warning?
<kenvandine> it doesn't change the switch
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> toggling the switch in settings doesn't change it in the indicator
<kenvandine> and doesn't change the visibility of the warning
<kenvandine> but toggling it in the indicator does change visibility of the warning in settings
<slvn_> dobey, when using mirclient, it's possible to choose the size of the surface! I think, it's orientation locking per MirSurface
<tedg> kenvandine, Hmm, okay. Wonder if I messed up the high volume merge. It worked before...
<dobey> slvn_: well, s/screen/surface/ in the bug report then. you want to lock it for your app's surface, not the screen (which would lock it for all surfaces on the screen)
<slvn_> yep, thanks !
<jhodapp> robotfuel, that's a known bug
<robotfuel> jhodapp: ah I see now, errors.u.c just has a new problem bucket for it. Thanks!
<jhodapp> robotfuel, np, thanks for reporting it
<robotfuel> jhodapp: I'll mark it as a dupe
<jhodapp> thanks
<shanep> hi guys I have ubuntu touch devel 14,10 (r243) running on my phone but the updates have stopped downloading any advice
<shanep> i have check all the google searches with no luck
<taiebot> No-one is seeing problems with SIm card
<taiebot> Shanep: i think work is focused on rtm the devel channel is not looked at any more
<dobey> shanep: you are on the devel channel?
<shanep> i am yes
<shanep> have all my contacts on there too
<dobey> well, devel-proposed has new builds, but i don't think any have been vetted for promotion to devel recently
<shanep> thing is I see 18 updates now
<dobey> as QA concentration has been on the rtm image channel
<shanep> so I should get the rtm image instead
<taiebot> shanep: devel-proposed was very stable until recent update which have been very edgy
<dobey> shanep: oh. go to the accounts, delete your u1 account, and add it back
<shanep> ok I'll give that a go
<dobey> shanep: 243 is kind of old now, and invalid tokens aren't handled well on it. all existing tokens on the server were invalidated last week, to help improve security. so just deleting the account and logging back in should let you install the app updates
<shanep> will the devel update to release version soon I should I use another image
<taiebot> shanep: i did go to rtm images as they are more tested
<dobey> i'm sure it'll be announced when it's released. you can switch to that stable channel when it is announced if you want something more stable
<shanep> bingo reseting the U1 account is working for me
<shanep> not had any issues with devel since installing last month works a treat
<shanep> will the image get updates to release though?
<dobey> no the channel won't automatically move to the released channel
<dobey> you'll have to flash over at that point
<shanep> ok thanks dobey, how would I go about getting my contacts and events moved over?
<kenvandine> tedg, when do you think silent-mode in indicator-sound will land in rtm again?
<shanep> would flashing be required on the rtm?
<tedg> kenvandine, I imagine that the course will be that we get everything into utopic, and then we sync back to rtm.
<taiebot> shanep: yes but you ll keep your current settings
<taiebot> (messages etc..) unless you do a wipe
<tedg> kenvandine, Seems like this week is unlikely at this point, and next week is a sprint. So probably the week after.
<kenvandine> tedg, i'm thinking i'm going to start landing settings in rtm first
<jgdx> kenvandine, hey
<tedg> kenvandine, Depends on my meeting load next week :-)
<tedg> kenvandine, Well, that's supposedly against the rules, but you'd not be the first.
<kenvandine> tedg, ok, so we won't try to land your branch then until that is in rtm
<shanep> im looking forward to the launch. impressed all my friends so far with the os design and flashiness of it. good work guys
<kenvandine> tedg, is there really *rules* for that? :-D
<kenvandine> my fear is the delta, if landings start to get held up in rtm, or we need to revert
<kenvandine> the delta in utopic grows
<jgdx> kenvandine, [1] looks really good now, btw, except for the TODO which Laney pointed out.[1]https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/security-allow-acceptance-of-here-terms-fixes-1375322/+merge/238419
<kenvandine> which makes it even harder to land
<ogra_> the rules clearly say that you can land first wherever you like nowadays ...
<kenvandine> ogra_, i thought so
<ogra_> but need to make sure your changes land on the other side too
<kenvandine> tedg, you've been *schooled* :-D
<ogra_> hahahaha
<kenvandine> tedg, i've been bit a bunch of times now with settings landings, so many branches coming
<tedg> Ha
<slvn_> (... bye & thanks for the help! ...)
<kenvandine> and if something gets held up going to rtm... or needs a revert
<tedg> Yeah, I mean we did quite a few bazaar tricks to land indicator-sound this week.
<kenvandine> it's a mess to unwind in utopic
<kenvandine> i'm doing sync for settings
<kenvandine> so no rebuilds
<tedg> We lost a raft of changes when the landings got frozen.
<kenvandine> tedg, i was of the opinion i didn't want to stop landing stuff when rtm landings stop, but it quickly got painful
<kenvandine> jgdx, cool, i'll probably give that a test in the morning
<tedg> I just don't want to maintain two branches.
<tedg> Rather do one landing and one sync.
<jgdx> kenvandine, okay, thanks
<kenvandine> jgdx, i looked it over a bit this morning
<shanep> is there no way to fool the devel branch in to thinking its the rtm branch?
<kenvandine> tedg, well with syncs, it is just one branch for now
<kenvandine> but that'll change
<kenvandine> shanep, you wouldn't want to
<kenvandine> just change the channel
<kenvandine> it's pretty painless
<shanep> really how do I do that or where can I get the info to do it
<kenvandine> i switch back and forth between the channels for testing nearly daily :)
<kenvandine> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<kenvandine> i think that's all you'll need
<kenvandine> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<kenvandine> if you want to track -proposed
<shanep> is that done from the phone or sdk?
<kenvandine> in a shell on your computer
<shanep> ok
<shanep> thanks
<kenvandine> shanep, np
<taiebot> kenvandine? no problem with your Sim on rtm-proposed
<kenvandine> taiebot, nope
<taiebot> 2 boots out of three my sim card is locked as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-ofono/+bug/1379836
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379836 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu) "dialer and messaging app show unlocked pin as locked" [Critical,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> didn't the fix for that land?
<taiebot> I need to boot two or three time to get my phone working.
<taiebot> kenvandine: i do not know it's now very hard to track development
<kenvandine> mako?
<taiebot> yep
<kenvandine> i don't have a sim in my mako right now :)
<kenvandine> krillin works fine for me
<taiebot> kenvandine: yep that my help :-)
<kenvandine> i switch from mako to krillin for my primary phone a couple weeks ago, more testing
<taiebot> it must be a boot race because i have also problems with bluetooth
<taiebot> after every upgrade i loose bluetooth. i need to reboot after a fresh upgrade to get bluetooth working
<shanep> im running it on multirom on nexus 5 blue not working for me either, has it been implimented yet?
<kenvandine> shanep, i've never tried multirom
<shanep> its good love it, breaks android updates but who cares when touch is the next best os
<taiebot> Kenvandine: Do you know of any effort to bring a community of testers to test each channel. i have a feeling that mako is starting to get less love
<kenvandine> ubuntu has been my everyday phone for over a year now :)
<popey> \o/
<kenvandine> taiebot, i really don't know, popey ^^
<taiebot> me too.
<popey> kenvandine: is that why you lost your hair
<popey> wassup?
<kenvandine> popey, i wish that was my excuse :)
<popey> heh
<ogra_> lol
<shanep> really should flash this out on teh nexus 5 it rocks
<kenvandine> popey, now with working location stuff... i even used it for navigating on vacation :)
<kenvandine> popey, which worked most of the time!
<taiebot> Krillin got navigation?
<kenvandine> what a milestone that is!
<kenvandine> webapp
<kenvandine> taiebot, don't get too excited :)
<kenvandine> but it worked... and location-service didn't fail me :)
<popey> awesome
<taiebot> We never know Here could bring there navigation system to UT.
<taiebot> I would prefer faster application start time though before going to navigation system.
<taiebot> popey: Do you know of any effort to bring a community of testers to test each channel?
<popey> nope
<popey> ^ balloons
<kenvandine> ah... pass the buck :)
<kenvandine> tag, you're it :)
<balloons> brilliantly done
<shanep> lol
<popey> just following the master at work...
<popey> 21:36:50 < kenvandine> taiebot, i really don't know, popey ^^
<shanep> well I have devel and rtm-prop on my nexus 5 now
<kenvandine> it's more fun to play tag in person, we'll have to do that next week :-D
<shanep> so im testing 2 channels
<balloons> taiebot, the testing up until now from a community perspective has been around using the device and giving feedback. We have a couple pages to help out with that
<balloons> once devices are live and channels are more stable, I'd love to expand that effort
<kenvandine> balloons, it'll be tough to manage that, the channels will vary
<kenvandine> i guess not much more complicated than ubuntu releases
<balloons> kenvandine, I assume there will always be a 'stable' channel which will go out to OTA. I'd like to poke that one first
<kenvandine> just multiple channels per
<balloons> so yea, like SRU's now.. And a dev channel, much like u+1 testing
<kenvandine> balloons, i think it's just more levels deep
<balloons> on the whole, much simpler than ubuntu I think
<kenvandine> essentially more derived distros
<balloons> from a community perspective though, I can focus on just a few channel
<taiebot> I do not know i felt while testing that launchpad was not very relevant anymore. I feel as everything is going as per testing process it would be better if every channel when release a series of test would be issue and could give overall performance of the channel. Some of the utopic devel-proposed should have been promoted as they were far more stable than the proposed one.
<balloons> taiebot, the standard for release criteria is a great discussion and plays into that
<balloons> ofc, more stable for you means just that.. you found it better :-)
<shanep> rtm-prop is looking sweeet love the animations :)
<taiebot> balloons: yeah after a year of using UT you can definitely feel when one is better.
<balloons> taiebot, feel free to keep in touch on the issue. I'll try and put a session together for UOS next month around this
<balloons> but IRC harassment is fine to ;-) feedback always welcome from someone who's been testing UT for so long
<taiebot> That's my suggestion i am sure there is a lot more testers out there who could do a series of test on a website and could do like the translation on launchpad. Few drop down menu with. Does it boot, can you play a song, etc, the list can be as exhaustive
<taiebot> As a user before upgrading i could look  at the results and decide if its worth to upgrade.
<taiebot> balllons: btw what is UOS?
<dobey> taiebot: ubuntu on-line summit
<daker> anyone know can i fix the upgrade process ? the update has been downloaded, the phone reboot then runs the upgrade process but system-settings still show the old version which nothing has been upgraded
<daker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8576213/
<Basketball> nexus 9???
<fundies> nexus 72?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-17
<Basketball> nexus 9???
<Basketball> support
<rww> the Nexus 9 hasn't shipped yet, how would we have support for it?
<Basketball> i mean will it get ubuntu touch
<rww> i expect we'll find out... when it's shipped and Touch developers have one
<share> hello
<dholbach> good morning
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, hey :-)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, so, seems playing with inverseMouseArea has some strange consequences, so I think we have two choice right now: remove the inverse mouse area, merge the branch and mark bug 1381723 as affecting the browser too
<ubot5> bug 1381723 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "[ListItemWithActions]After the swipe of an element I expect to press anywhere to dismiss" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381723
<rpadovani> or waiting that someone (maybe I) fix bug 1381723, but I don't have an eta on this
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, let’s go for the first option (although at the moment landings are blocked anyway, so there is no rush)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, gotcha, thanks!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Mulligan Day! :-D
<seb128> what component is displaying the "<...> wants to access your location" dialogs?
<vitimiti> Hi
<ogra_> seb128, trusted-store ... tvoss' baby
<seb128> ogra_, thanks
<seb128> mpt, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/182217342/camera.png ... should the buttons order be reversed? ("allow" which is the positive action on top)?
<tsdgeos> ogra_: hi ho
<ogra_> tsdgeos, hey
<tsdgeos> ogra_: so dednick has a better fix for that edges problem
<tsdgeos> ogra_: do we want to test the better fix? or just land the better fix in trunk and take current for rtm?
<tsdgeos> or?
<ogra_> tsdgeos, we are already building an image with the fix (and QA signed it off) ... i guess we can improve later still
<ogra_> (and Saviq is on a plane afaik)
<tsdgeos> yes, he just went on board
<tsdgeos> ogra_: ok, let's do that then
<tsdgeos> ogra_: question from the ignorance, how do you build an image if the thing hasn't landed? you distropatch it?
<ogra_> it has landed, Saviq prepared a silo for it tonight
<ogra_> Qa signed this off and we released it into rtm this morning
<dednick> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/edgedemo-update-indicators/+merge/238637 ?
<ogra_> dednick, right
<tsdgeos> ogra_: i don't see it in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/rtm-14.09
<dednick> yeah, i dont see it anywhere... :/
<ogra_> hmm, better wait for sil2100 to show up ... no idea about that
<ogra_> ah, well
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=
<ogra_> nobody did merge and clean on silo 005 yet :)
<tsdgeos> ok
<ogra_> Mirv, any idea whats the process here ? i think sil2100 usually likes to keep the silos areound for a while for reverse inspection if needed
<ogra_> (though this change looks small enough that we could just clean i think)
<mpt> seb128, yes, when buttons don’t fit horizontally, the positive action should be on top
<ogra_> tsdgeos, dednick i assume it blocks your work today ?
<mpt> seb128, also the negative one should be “Don’t Allow” rather than “Deny” :-)
<mpt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AccountPrivileges#Phone
<mpt> seb128, and I guess the reason you’re there is that you’re fixing the body text?
<dednick> ogra_: no, it's fine. my patch is just an improvement.
<ogra_> dednick, might make sense to have a landing for it ready :)
<Mirv> ogra_: usually silos are simply cleaned quickly, and the only possible holdup is when it's wanted to finish the sync to utopic/rtm counterpart before cleaning up. but now utopic is in Final Freeze.
<ogra_> Mirv, right, then i think we can just merge and clean so the trunk is up to date again
<Mirv> ogra_: yes. plus, unity8 has rtm branch even.
<ogra_> right
<seb128> mpt, thanks, and no, the reason is that I'm annoyed by the order, I expect to have "allow" on top and it feels wrong every time I've to use that dialog ;-)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: now in rtm trunk
<seb128> mpt, I can submit a fix for the label while I'm at it, thanks
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ok
<mpt> seb128, bug 1352960 (see also bug 1353333 and bug 1354376)
<ubot5> bug 1352960 in trust-store "trust-store's default prompt should implement design guidelines" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352960
<ubot5> bug 1353333 in trust-store "MirAgent should resolve App ID to human legible strings" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353333
<ubot5> bug 1354376 in trust-store "Dialog Popup title overflows bounds." [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354376
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<mpt> seb128, actually, looks like 1353333 is already fixed, see bug 1367707
<ubot5> bug 1367707 in trust-store (Ubuntu) "poor text in prompt to user" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1367707
<mpt> Because it’s a “should”-style bug report, it’s hard to tell whether it’s a duplicate
<stianhj> Trying to install on my Nexus 5 using tasemnice.eu server. I get to recovery on my phone (with the Ubuntu logo) and ubuntu-device-flash script says "Failed to enter recovery", and the script stops.
<stianhj> Anyone know what's up?
<popey> hmm, i tried setting my ringtone as per james henstridge's suggestion at http://askubuntu.com/questions/372759/ringtones-in-ubuntu-touch
<popey> seems the gsettings fu no longer works, anyone know if it's a different key or how I can do it without making my phone RW?
<cwayne> popey: the gsettings should work, that's still the appropriate key
<popey> cwayne: maybe i need to reboot..
<popey> cwayne: reboot didn't do it ☹
<ogra_> popey, cwayne, gsettings had an issue with wrongly used quotes wwhen programmatically setting keys ... not sure if that also might hit the custom tarball (or if it is fixed already)
<popey> i am not using any quotes
<cwayne> ogra_: custom tarball works fine :)
<popey> gsettings set com.ubuntu.touch.sound incoming-call-sound /path/to/ringtone.ogg
<popey> doing that
<ogra_> seb128, do you remember if that was fixed already ?
<ogra_> (teh original issue is about en/disabling notifications from system-settings)
<popey> $ gsettings get com.ubuntu.touch.sound incoming-call-sound
<popey> '/home/phablet/Ringtones/nokia_7.ogg'
<popey> $ gsettings get com.ubuntu.touch.sound incoming-message-sound
<popey> '/home/phablet/Ringtones/OOT_Navi_Hey_listen.ogg'
<popey> looks like they are set correctly
<popey> files are owned by phablet, 666
<Laney> no
<Laney> Ringtone and message sounds are stored in AS
<popey> (what is AS)?
<Laney> gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.Accounts --object-path /org/freedeskto/Accounts/User32011 --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set com.ubuntu.touch.AccountsService.Sound IncomingCallSound <"/blah">
<Laney> accountsservice
<Laney> I typed that manually so there might be typos :-)
<Laney> for example freedeskto → freedesktop
<popey> ok, thanks!
<Anand> hi
<Anand> i have samsung S2 and i want to install ubuntu touch on it i have tryed the step on the web but not able pass through
<Anand> can any on help me on that
<benbugohit> Hi, did anyone encountered a "ubuntu-rtm-proposed v96" unity8/media-hub bug ?
<seb128> ogra_, what Laney said
<ogra_> seb128, ah, ok
<tedg> bzoltan, Do you know the status of bug 1242666 ?
<ubot5> bug 1242666 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Standalone labels as an element distinct from group headers" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242666
<t1mp> tedg: that's a weird bug
<t1mp> we have a Label component... I don't see what's missing?
<t1mp> checkboxes and switches don't have text, so the apps must have added a Label to them.
<tedg> t1mp, The idea is to have a ListItem type that is only used for a label. Like header, but not bold and shifted.
<tedg> t1mp, Currently if you use one of those without a widget you can click on it and other things that make it feel odd.
<t1mp> tedg: the "about this phone" screenshots in https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1sZYJLmEtvuD7G8TJ4HYeSF-7oMvjNGmGxdVRPcygQWs/edit are they the designs, or actual screenshots?
<tedg> t1mp, designs
<tedg> t1mp, Actual screenshots have the "Legal" all the same color and you can't see any differentiation.
<t1mp> tedg: we have the ListItem.Header
<t1mp> tedg: it seems to me that's what you want, except perhaps the visuals need an update
<tedg> t1mp, Yes, and that's basically what we're looking for. But not a header. Just with more "label like" visuals.
<tedg> t1mp, It's kinda a semantic distinction on what we're trying to express.
<t1mp> tedg: to me it looks like we only need to update the font-weight and color if the ListItem.Header?
<dbarth> kgunn: hey Kevin; apparently trust prompts appear broken on mako; is that a known issue?
<kgunn> dbarth: i was seeing pople complain about things broken on mako overnight....debugged down to hybris/mediahub
<kgunn> not sure if it's related
<dbarth> i just downgraded MH
<dbarth> so maybe i need to downgrade hybris too
<tedg> t1mp, Visually yes, but I'm not sure header is not used elsewhere where it's expected to be shifted and bold. mpt, thoughts?
<mpt> tedg, I have used headers on one screen: the top level “Security & Privacy” screen, because it’s so long. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=phone-security-privacy.png>
<mpt> (where by “used” I mean “design imagining that they will be implemented as”. ;-)
<tedg> mpt, Hmm, well, the developer didn't use them :-)
<mpt> tedg, everywhere else I’m just using labels, for the reasons I described in bug 1242666
<ubot5> bug 1242666 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Standalone labels as an element distinct from group headers" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242666
<t1mp> Headers are no longer shifted
<t1mp> mpt: so those headers need to look different from intro labels?
<mpt> And I would expect labels outside of list items to be aligned with labels inside list items, as shown in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth#Discoverability> for example.
<mpt> There “Bluetooth” is in a list item, “Not discoverable” is not
<t1mp> mpt: why is "not discoverable" not a list item?
<t1mp> maybe we are just not using the same terminology
<t1mp> mpt: what is visually the difference between a Header and an intro label? The font weight only?
<mpt> t1mp, ideally, yes
<t1mp> okay
<t1mp> mpt: is the Header used only in one place? Perhaps if there we could use an intro label instead, all we need to do in the toolkit is change the font-weight of the current ListItem.Header
<mpt> Oh, I found another place where I used Headers
<mpt> And this is a clearer example too
<mpt> <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power#Settings>
<mpt> There, “Charge level” and “Ways to reduce battery use” are headers
<mpt> “Last full charge” is not a header, and it’s not a list item either
<mpt> “Accurate location detection requires…” is a caption also not part of the list
<t1mp> mpt: I'd say the "Charge level" is part of a custom list item that shows the graph
<seb128> mpt, ted, t1mp: interesting, because "Charge level" has a value, and headers don't support that afaik...
<mpt> t1mp, but if you do that, it becomes much harder to fix the problem that there’s no visual distinction between things that are tappable and things that are not
<t1mp> mpt: perhaps we (you, the developers of the app, and someone from the UITK team) should sit together early next week
<t1mp> mpt: list items have a property "highlightWhenPressed" to prevent showing the highlight when the user presses them, maybe that already solves the problem
<mpt> t1mp, that’s 10% of it, but the other 90% is before you even tap it :-)
<seb128> t1mp, toggling that doesn't disable haptic feedback though
<seb128> t1mp, so you still get click feedback
<t1mp> mpt: okay, I don't think we'll solve this today but we can clear stuff up early next week
<t1mp> seb128: hmm, that sounds like a bug to me
<t1mp> seb128: I cannot think of a use case where you do not want the visual feedback, but you want haptic feedback
<seb128> t1mp, well, that's how the toolkit behave atm, could be a bug indeed
<mpt> t1mp, I’d like a session on that. Can you arrange one with seb128?
<seb128> +1
<t1mp> okay, I like to involve zsombi also. He is working on new list items and perhaps he has it solved already
<mpt> t1mp, seb128: For the haptic problem see also bug 1267592, which is Incomplete everywhere
<ubot5> bug 1267592 in Ubuntu UX "[sdk] Vibrate should happen on long-press, not normal activation" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267592
<t1mp> mpt: it is a separate bug, but it makes sense to check all the components to see if the haptic feedback is consistent
<chowder> where can I find a list of devices that ubuntu has been ported to? I have a Samsung Galaxy S II that I'm not using
<mpt> That bug report is a casualty of “should”-ness
<t1mp> !devices | chowder
<ubot5> chowder: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<t1mp> seb128: I'm not getting haptic feedback on a basic list item at all
<t1mp> seb128: I'm testing with "Ubuntu UI Toolkit Gallery" (from Ubuntu Store, by zoltan) in the List Items section
<mpt> t1mp, that’s what I observed in 1267592 as well
<seb128> t1mp, do you know where the source to that is?
<mpt> Haptic feedback for checkboxes and switches, but not list items and most other things
<t1mp> mpt: yes, bzr branch lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit and then in examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/
<t1mp> err
<t1mp> seb128: ^
<seb128> t1mp, do you get some for "singlevalue" items?
 * seb128 installs
<seb128> right, ok
<seb128> those have it
<t1mp> seb128: yes, I get feedback for the singlevalue items on release :s
<t1mp> that's odd
<t1mp> ^ very inconsistent :(
<MacSlow> Cimi, added my work-items
<Cimi> MacSlow, thanks :)
<chrisdep_> I'm unable to install the updates on ubuntu touch
<chrisdep_> for several weeks the listed updates will only show 'installing'
<chrisdep_> but progress bar never begins and the packages don't install
<chrisdep_> can someone tell me how to fix this?
<t1mp> chrisdep_: you could try to flash the device again from your computer
<chrisdep_> I've tried exporting my contact info in the past but found there is no easy way to do it
<chrisdep_> i would rather avoid reflashing but will do it if necessary
<chrisdep_> :/
<t1mp> I think you can reflash without wiping your homedir
<chrisdep_> really?
<chrisdep_> i will reflash later today then
<t1mp> if you use ubuntu-device-flash without the --wipe it should keep your data
<t1mp> I reflash all the time, but I don't have much data on it. Better get someone to confirm that it doesn't delete your data :)
<chowder> thanks t1mp! I see that Ubuntu touch has been ported to the Galaxy S2 already but not the AT&T version. I'm wondering if there's any differences between the two. I was going to give my wife the phone but she can't use it because its incompatible with Boost Mobile.
<t1mp> chowder: I don't know about that. I am in Europe and I think the network providers have less control over the devices here (luckily)
<mpt> Browser’s toolbar buttons have haptic feedback, header buttons everywhere else do not
<chowder> t1mp: if only that was the case in America. Either way I'm going to try and tinker with Ubuntu Touch since the phone is just collecting dust. Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction!
<t1mp> or maybe it is just me always buying simlock-free phones and prepaid network access :)
<t1mp> mpt: browser has custom header, most other apps the UITK header. If you need changes in that report a bug on http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ and ping me :)
<kenvandine> mzanetti, in your settings MP for the launcher reset, you said it should land together with the unity8 branch, which hasn't landed yet
<kenvandine> mzanetti, right?
<t1mp> mpt: but I'm practically done for today, so that would be for Monday
<kenvandine> mzanetti, it linked to this MP https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-update-on-dconf-change/+merge/236561
<mpt> Pushbuttons have haptic feedback, dialpad buttons and lock screen buttons do not
<mpt> Checkboxes in apps have haptic feedback, checkboxes in Web pages do not…
<mpt> Apps in the Dash have haptic feedback, apps in the Launcher do not
<t1mp> mpt: do we need a session on haptic feedback?
<dia> hey,  just started playing around with Ubuntu touch.  Had a question about a program running,  ubuntu-push-cl,  i couldn't find any google results for it.
<t1mp> mpt: we may need a bunch of people for that. For dash+launcher Saviq for webpages dbarth for most other places someone from the SDK team and probably some of the app developers
<mpt> t1mp, true, but that doesn’t necessarily mean it benefits from those people being in the same room … Is this poor APIs, or is it just underspecification?
<dia> Is it for grabbing updates?
<dobey> dia: it's "ubuntu-push-client" actually. wherever you copied the command name from, had it truncated
<dobey> dia: it is the client for receiving push notifications
<dia> oh OK
<t1mp> mpt: I don't think we have clear specs on haptic feedback
<t1mp> mpt: I don't think we need to offer API for that. If we do it properly in UITK, the apps just get it by default :)
<mpt> t1mp, I reopened bug 1267592 and summarized the findings
<ubot5> bug 1267592 in Ubuntu UX "[sdk] Haptic feedback (vibration) is inconsistent between UI elements" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267592
<t1mp> mpt: just unity uses a lot of custom components
<t1mp> mpt: okay, I like the new title more :)
<kenvandine> tedg, what's the status of the messages in greeter landing?
<tedg> kenvandine, Of the messages?
<tedg> kenvandine, I was hoping to land the rtm stuff and then that.
<tedg> kenvandine, But it seems that Saviq is traveling today, so I kinda need him for both.
<kenvandine> tedg, ok
<kenvandine> so next week i guess
<kenvandine> tedg, i'm just trying to line up stuff for landings once the landings freeze is thawed
<tedg> kenvandine, Understood, thinking the same :-)
 * kenvandine gets out a hair dryer, certainly no other uses for it here :)
<tedg> kenvandine, No comment ;-)
<kenvandine> tedg :-D
<MacSlow> see you all in DC next week! happy weekend/traveling!
<vitimiti> Hi
<Vince__> Hey anyone know how to fix the date/time on ubuntu touch? Even when I do it manually it doesn't work
<Vince__> Is anyone even active?
<seb128> how doesn't work?
<seb128> what device do you use?
<ogra_> Vince__, works fine herre
<ogra_> *here
<Vince__> I'm on the nexus 5 port and it doesn't show the correct time for the specified timezone
<ogra_> do you run ubuntu only ?
<ogra_> or is that a dual boot setup ? might be that android fiddles with the TZ somehow
<ogra_> (it definitely works on all supported devices for me)
<daker> ogra_: yo, do you know how can i fix the upgrade process ? the update has been downloaded, the phone reboot then the upgrade process is triggered but system-settings still show the old version which means nothing has been upgraded http://paste.ubuntu.com/8576213/
<ogra_> daker, "system-image-cli -f full -v" via adb should work
<ogra_> (that forces a full image upgrade instead of trying to use a delta)
<daker> ogra_: no data will be lost ?
<ogra_> not with system-image-cli, no
<daker> ok i'll test that once i am home, thanks!
<Vince__> Sorry doing multiple things at once. Yes I am dual booting with multirom
<Vince__> There are quite a few things that are not working for me. File manager cannot open some folders for some reason, cannot send sms messages (but I can call), can only use internet when connected via wifi, and many others
<Vince__> Will probably try a fresh install not dual booting
<ogra_> file manager is restricted to your homedir (and subdirs) by default
<ogra_> there should be an unlock button at the bottom to enter your pin if you want to browse any system dirs
<Vince__> Yes but I cannot open some folders in the /Music folder
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> are you sure these are actually owned by phablet ?
<Vince__> That is probably it
<Vince__> I copied them on android to that destination
<Vince__> I gtg thanks for the help
<ogra_> when adb still ran as root and you did adb push it created files and dirs with rooot permissions
<bzoltan> tedg: I need to talk to zsombi about  it. we might have a solution, but more likely we will sort it out next week.
<tedg> bzoltan, Cool, we had a chat with t1mp about it in the backlog.
<tedg> bzoltan, I think he understands what design is after now.
<bzoltan> tedg: Yes, we do understand. We have talked about it with zsombi before.
<jdstrand> barry: hi! I'm trying to change the channel of my phone, and system-image-cli seems to just be hanging: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8580941/
<barry> jdstrand: that's udm hanging :/
<jdstrand> ah, it just traced back
<barry> jdstrand: which means either network problems, or server problems
<jdstrand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8580973/
<jdstrand> barry: I guess that confirms what you're saying ^
<barry> jdstrand: indeed.  it means we didn't hear back from udm before it timed out
<jdstrand> the device can ping system-image.ubuntu.com ok
<barry> jdstrand: try killing udm and letting dbus reactivate it
<jdstrand> browsing works
<jdstrand> barry: that seems to have done it. I guess if I didn't have you, I would've eventually rebooted
<jdstrand> barry: thanks!
<barry> np!
<jdstrand> well, it got farther, but now seems stuck again
<jdstrand> hrmm
<barry> jdstrand: there are udm logs somewhere which might help.  poke around in /var/log perhaps
 * jdstrand ended up rebooting
<jdstrand> that seems to have righted things
<md6xum> I am completely lost. Can someone help me with the current ubuntu-touch version? My mako says in the settings menue: OS Ubuntu 14.10 (r243). There was a image promotion today and I assume I will sometime get the utopic/mako image which is at #290 right now?
<md6xum> Nonetheless, image #5 in the ubuntu-rtm/14.09 channel seems even more up-to-date, so I should flash to this channel?
<ogra_> md6xum, if you want the latest with the best tested quality rtm is what you want, yes
<md6xum> Ok, then. And what channels will be changed after the release of ubuntu 14.10 next week?
<ogra_> touch is not depending on the ubuntu release schedule, i assume the devel channel will point to the V release as soon as it opens
<ogra_> but all serious work and stability improvements only happen in the rtm (release to manufacturer) distro
<ogra_> devel (or utopic ... or later V ... ) has turned into a developer playground to test stuff before handing it to QA who then allow it into rtm (or dont)
<md6xum> So, after I switched to rtm/14.09, do I have to reflash if the new rtm channel is called ubuntu-rtm/14.10 ?
<ogra_> there wont be a 14.10 rtm
<ogra_> 14.09 is the name
<md6xum> ok, sounds good. Thank you for the help!
<swift110-phone> Hey
<swift110-phone> Can i put ubuntu touch on an iphone 4s
<md6xum> not yet
<SorcerousFox> How about a samsung galaxy s5? I haven't actually researched it I just plan to try it when i upgrade next year lol
<afm> and another attempt at porting... steps taken if anyone has time to look it over
<afm> http://pastebin.com/gN3KAjR0
<swift110-phone> Was the not yet towards me?
<afm> anyone for porting help... feel like I'm close... started documenting.. but have been a few steps ahead before this... pulled most of the proprietary stuff from the phone directly... have the right repo's now
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-18
<afm> looking at my setup.. the main Makefile points to build/core/main.mk.. added device/oneplus and vendor/oneplus around line 557... the devices/oneplus/bacon/oppo/setup-makefile.sh points to oppo/msm8974-common/setup-makefiles.sh ...  and thats missing a file that i copied from oneplus (device-proprietary-files.txt)
<afm> really feel like i'm darn close... missing perhaps one thing for my brunch finish?
<swift110-phone> Hey
<swift110-phone> Can i install ubuntu touch on an iphone 4s?
<kurt_> no
<swift110-phone> Why not?
<kurt_> you cant by any means I know enough......get enough smart people together and anything is possible
<kurt_> apple does not people know of its hardware or software and makes it very hard to work with
<kurt_> while OSX and Ios's darwin are BSD based its not even close to an easy port
<kurt_> there are some android phones (samsung) that dont allow binary stuff to allow for a propper port
<kurt_> and thats and anroid based phone and its still hard to do with just a small team
<kurt_> as a more specific why you would have to talk to someone smarter than I in this insentience.................that wont be hard either lol
<swift110-phone> Ok
<afm> i have an invite for a OnePlus One if someone wants to help port/buy
<lotuspsychje> would touch work on the new nexus9?
<afm> too early to say since it's not released!
<lotuspsychje> just wondering :p
<afm> how would we know if it doesn't exist... honestly... does it work on the iPhone 7
<afm> oh wait.........
<lotuspsychje> because its working on nexus5 also
<lotuspsychje> nexus are the devices being tested on..
<afm> test on... it hasn't been released
<afm> zyga: get a legit internet connection!  come on!
<afm> # cat Irc.log | grep zyga | grep quit | wc -l
<afm> 92
<afm> since late wednesday
<afm> does it work on my VW Golf R 2016.... oh wait...
<afm> since late wednesday: # cat Irc.log | grep zyga | grep quit | wc -l
<afm> 99
<afm> 200 part/join... kinda !@#ish
<jgdx> afm, you can hide join/parts in most irc clients.
<dia> hello, i have ubuntu touch installed on my nexus 7, following the instructions on http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/... however i seem to have the phone version instead of the table. Is there any difference, or were can i get the tablet version
<taiebot> Anyone noticing any improvement on the QML pre-compilation support?  I thought this would bring faster app start time.
<pngo_> "adb shell system-image-cli --dry-run" is not working any more?
<duko> adb devices does not show my phone
<duko> i'm trying to reinstall ubuntu touch -it was a long time ago that I originally installed it
<duko> would someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<taiebot> duko: On what phone?
<duko> nexus 4
<taiebot> What do not use the multirommanage app ?
<duko> i have not heard of multirommanage app I will look
<taiebot> duko: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tassadar.multirommgr you need a phone with a lot of space
<duko> I don't plan to get a new phone
<taiebot> duko: did not look how to install might be even quicker to flash directly with UT.
<duko> i am having this issue
<duko> http://askubuntu.com/questions/533081/ubuntu-touch-adb-devices-is-not-recognizing-nexus-4
<duko> adb unable to see the device when it is booted to boot loader
<duko> adb also unable to see the device when booted to ubuntu touch
<anpok> duko: is ubuntu touch already installed?
<anpok> or still on android?
<anpok> if you havent enabled the developer mode in ubuntu touch, you wont see the device on adb
<taiebot> duko: you need to enable the develper mode
<duko> anpok: ubuntu touch is installed
<anpok> duko: then system-settings -> about this phone -> developer mode .. specify a pin
<anpok> and enable
<duko> i created a 4 digit pin but it is not allowing me to activate developer mode
<duko> it worked
<duko> i see the device now
<duko> thank you!
<anpok> np
<anpok> thanks for trying it!
<duko> i need to reflash. updates are not installing anymore...
<anpok> hmm
<anpok> i think you just have to reenter the ubuntu one account
<anpok> there was a change some months ago
<anpok> resetting the credentials should help
<duko> i've never had an ubuntu one account
<anpok> oh
<duko> at least i don't remember setting one up
<anpok> maybe you need to have one to get image updates hmm .. havent tried without for a long time
<duko> is there a requirement for ubuntu one now?
<duko> i thought ubuntu one was cancelled
<anpok> only the online storage
<anpok> ubuntu one is still used for authentification purposes
<duko> after reinstalling it is different
<duko> it is better
<duko> interesting
<duko> but it _still_ does not install updates
<duko> my problem is the same as the one described here
<duko> http://software.techassistbox.com/ubuntumobile-nexus-4-wont-install-updates_10215524.html
<duko> i manually copied my contacts info so that I can do a complete reinstall if necessary
<duko> but i hope that is not needed
<duko> and i don't know what caused this or how to prevent in the future
<duko> is there a way to initiate the update from a terminal so that I might see any error messages?
<duko> is it possible to root into the device environment through a shell
<duko> this way I could search for any lock files or other things which might block the updates?
<taiebot> Hey whats the command line to show the menu of the first installation
<taiebot> would like to enable Here
<duko> i had to reinstall with --wipe :(
<duko> crazy. fresh install of stable version is unable to update packages
<vitimiti> Hi
<Druage> good day everyone
<ogra_> duko, delete your U1 account and set it up again, the U1 tokens were invalidated when the server was updated a while ago (there was an email announcement on the ubuntu-phone list about this)
<ogra_> (device tokens that is ... )
<vitimiti> Bye
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-19
<duko> I'm unable to use internet on ubuntu touch when I leave my wifi access point
<duko> how does someone enable internet through 4g or 2g?
<duko> I have 4g active in the ubuntu touch settings but am unable to download anything
<duko> i have 'data roaming' enabled as well
<lotuspsychje> cant get updates anymore on devel is that normal?
<afm> zyga_: seriously... do something about your internet connection
<lotuspsychje> it shows all app updates, but cant get them to download
<afm> any porting people around?
<afm> late night porters around?
<duko> i reinstalled ubuntu touch on my phone today
<duko> and now my data roaming doesn't work
<duko> I have data roaming enabled and 2g/3g selected in the cellular settings
<duko> is there something else that I need to do?
<duko> I do have the carrier selected and am able to make calls
<duko> the data roaming worked on the previous installation
<afm> zyga: you suck
<afm> zyga: you suck
<vitimiti> Hi
<Z3> Hi, any news about the "final" release of Ubuntu Touch? (for Nexus 4)
<Z3> I mean the estimated release date
<keic> why ubuntu-touch don't continue to support galaxy nexus ?
<keic> Nexus4 is decided to update to Lollipop.
<keic> And every GN owner is searching to next platform to live their GN.
<keic> I assume that GN is more important than Nexus4.
<utack> setting up my nexus 4. the download server for the rom is really slow here, is that normal?
<SouL_> #join #ubuntu-phone
<vitimiti> Hi
<md7sum> nik90, in regards to the "Clock App Reboot Release": I have now flashed to rtm and the alarm is still not working consistently
<md_sanci> can somebody help me find a more detailed porting guide? i never developed android before only ubuntu linux for embedded solutions
<nik90> md7sum: what do you mean? When doesn't it work?
<nik90> md7sum: which device are you on?
<md7sum> It works when the alarm is in about 5-10 minutes.
<md7sum> mako
<md7sum> It does not work if the alarm is in more than 1 hour into the future
<md7sum> Maybe there are some old config files I have to delete?
<nik90> md7sum: which image are you using?
<md7sum> OS build number 5
<nik90> md7sum: to be honest, I have no idea. I have been dogfooding my mako phone with rtm stable for weeks now and I wake up everyday to the alarm.
<nik90> md7sum: when you create an alarm 1 hour into the future, does it show up in the indicator datetime?
<md7sum> You mean the alarm icon in the top right?
<nik90> yes
<md7sum> This one showes up correctly
<nik90> it shows the alarm time correctly? And still the alarm doesn't ring? that's really strange since that indicator is the one which actually rings the alarm.
<nik90> and considering it is showing the alarm you saved correctly, it knows about it and should indeed the trigger the alarm correctly
<md7sum> Volume settings do not influence the alarm?
<nik90> md7sum: well you said if you create the alarm to ring in the next 5-10 minutes, that works...so volume shouldn't be an issue then
<md7sum> jup
<nik90> md7sum: do you dual boot with Android or something?
<md7sum> nope
<md7sum> just ubuntu
<nik90> I think you should create a bug at https://launchpad.net/indicator-datetime with all necessary details since I am out of ideas and cannot fix something I cannot reproduce on my end
<nik90> md7sum: do post screenshots with the datetime indicator and the clock app showing the alarm pls
<nik90> in the bug report
<md7sum> ok. I have the feeling that a factory reset would also solve the issue, but I don't feel like loosing the other files on the phone right now.
<nik90> I can understand
<nik90> md7sum: I am sure there must be a way of clearing the alarm backend data without losing out on other files
<nik90> the developer of the project I linked should be able to tell you which file to remove
<nik90> I sort of remember stopping a process and then removing the alarms file, but don't want to give wrong information
<md7sum> nik90, if I can add more debug info to https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1383037 , let me know.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1383037 in Indicator Date and Time "Long-term alarm does not go off" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-12
<dholbach> good morning
<matv1> morning all
<matv1> my browsers keep crashing after launching since this morning
<matv1> webapps dont
<matv1> even after reboots
<matv1> plural because I use both Liri and ubuntu touch browser
<matv1> now they spin a while and just die
<matv1> I noticed i was low on space so i cleared a bunch but no luck
<matv1> any thoughts how to proceed/troubleshoot anyone?
<jgdx> matv1, logs logz laaaags
<matv1> jgdx sure. any specific?
<jgdx> matv1, the browser to start
<jgdx> then check /var/crash
<jgdx> then unity8 logs
<matv1> ok!
<matv1> hmm dekko is also doing it :(
<matv1> the plot thickens
<jgdx> matv1, what build is this?
<matv1> stable
<jgdx> ota6?
<matv1> yup
<jgdx> matv1, writable image?
<matv1> no just straightup ota6 nothing done to it.
<jgdx> okay
<jgdx> what does df -h say?
<jgdx> maybe you didn't clear as much as you thought
<matv1> jgdx df -h says everything ok except for /android/system (99% use). But i dont believe i can do much about that
<matv1> http://pastebin.com/NbvSKvit
<jgdx> matv1, yeah, no
<jgdx> see anything in the logs?
<matv1> hangon sorry im at work. sorry
<sturmflut2> Good morning!
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, poke ... i have some issue with embedded iframe videos not goin fullscreen anymore ...
<ogra_> qml: [JS] (:0) Entering fullscreen in an <iframe> with no allowfullscreen attribute is deprecated and will stop working in M46, around October 2015. Please use the allowfullscreen attribute.
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, (indeed i have no influence on the website providing that iframe, would there be a way to override this check )
<ogra_> (that seems to be a recent blink/oxide change)
<sturmflut2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1505012 Now that's a strange bug, don't 3G and 2G use the same background logic and channels for voice calls? 4G does it completely different, yes
<ogra_> hmm
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1505012 in Canonical System Image "3G blocks the receiving of calls in ITALY!" [Undecided,New]
 * ogra_ notes it works in the webbrowser without spilling this error
<tvoss> sturmflut2, fyi: I'm walking through the bug reports right now
<sturmflut2> \o/
<tvoss> sturmflut2, it will take a day or two to answer and classify them, though
<sturmflut2> tvoss: Sure, this is no easy topic.
<matv1> jgdx terribly sorry. regular work sidetracked me. I keep telling them not to bother me with workstuff :)
<matv1> anyway logs
<matv1> http://pastebin.com/Bia7qrkm  is webbrowser
<matv1> http://pastebin.com/2UuRuDk6  is unity8
<jgdx> matv1, not sure what you're apologizing for, it's okay that communication is async here. I'm not on the edge of my seat :)
<matv1> haha ok
<matv1> anyway we have: upstart reports failure of application "webbrowser-app" that AppManager is not managing
<jgdx> yeah, anything new in /var/crash? E.g. do $ ls -laht /var/crash
<jgdx> matv1, I would start thinking about putting this in a bug report against cdsi ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+filebug )
<jgdx> I can't tell what's going on
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy World Arthritis Day! 😃
<matv1> jgdx ok I wil do that.
<matv1> thanks
<sturmflut2> What would it take to build the SIM Toolkit App? A bit of Qt/QML that runs unconfined and talks to ofono via D-Bus?
<jgdx> sturmflut2, maybe not unconfined, but given access to the toolkit interface on the ofono bus?
<jgdx> sturmflut2, not sure what the policies are here, maybe you can ask on #ubuntu-app-devel and maybe ping popey.
<sturmflut2> jgdx: Will do, thanks
<morphis> sturmflut2: yes, that is what would be needed
<morphis> sturmflut2: I just talked with awe a week ago and he said from the ofono side STK should mostly work
<sturmflut2> morphis: Thanks for the info. I can at least give it a try, I've never used the SIM Toolkit myself but I agree that it is pretty important for many countries and operators in the world.
<morphis> yeah
<jgdx> sturmflut2, is there a bug somewhere?
<morphis> sturmflut2: however, either we add a separate app or put that into the settings app
<sturmflut2> jgdx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1323837
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1323837 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sim toolkit is not available on UT" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<sturmflut2> morphis: From an UX standpoint I would make it a separate app. If we put it in the settings it might simply be "too many clicks away".
<jgdx> sturmflut2, I'm affecting UX so they can put this on their map.
<morphis> sturmflut2: hm
<Stskeeps> morphis: btw, at least in our experience, simkit app would have to be a daemon
<jgdx> sturmflut2, shortcut -> settings/cellular/sim_n/sim-toolkit
<jgdx> ;)
<morphis> Stskeeps: the ofono API doesn't abstract it enough?
<Stskeeps> morphis: there's something foobar about it but i know we ended up having to have it running all the time
<morphis> Stskeeps: interesting
<morphis> Stskeeps: you have that service on github?
<Stskeeps> morphis: let me see if i can find the meego thing we based it on..
<sturmflut2> Stskeeps: Because the SIM Toolkit might have to react to background events, or because there might be D-Bus messages which might hang when the app is no longer focused?
<Stskeeps> morphis: https://github.com/meego-tablet-ux/meego-app-satk
<morphis> Stskeeps: that isn't in sailfish yet?
<Stskeeps> morphis: we have reasonably good sim kit support
<Stskeeps> morphis: it's based on that, but, currently closed source
<Stskeeps> there was some good reason why we couldn't make it dbus activation
<Stskeeps> but i can't recall it atm
<morphis> Stskeeps: ok, good to know
<morphis> sturmflut2: https://github.com/meego-tablet-ux/meego-app-satk might be a real good starting point
<morphis> seems to include already a lot
<morphis> Stskeeps: looks like STK supports several "notifications"
<morphis> then it makes sense that you need something running all the time
<Stskeeps> nod
<morphis> sturmflut2: so if you want to go forward with this
<sturmflut2> morphis: I always thought that these notifications were just direct responses to commands started by the user. Hm. Have to look into it. But thanks for the pointer to the Meego stuff
<Stskeeps> a lot of other crap goes through STK in networks that actually uses it, it's almost terrifying :)
<morphis> :D
<morphis> sturmflut2: I think for a first iteration reusing the meego code, putting an ubuntu UI on top of it might be a real good step forward
<sturmflut2> morphis: Jup
<morphis> sturmflut2: hm, ofono only supports registering one agent for STK (which makes sense), so we have to push the notifications out a bit different
<jgdx> sturmflut2, the bankid in Norway is a good example. It's always started remotely
<morphis> sturmflut2: we could do that with a small plugin in ofono
<morphis> which pushes out a notification which sends in turn launches the STK app or something else when needed
<morphis> sturmflut2: if you need any further help feel free to ping me
<sturmflut2> morphis, Stskeeps: If I plug a 3G USB modem with a SIM into my 15.10 desktop, will the ofono environment be comparable to the phone? The goal is to work on the SIM Toolkit UI without having to test on the phone all the time
<jgdx> sturmflut2, you could check if ofono-phonesim supports this as well
<morphis> sturmflut2: not sure
<morphis> try it and look if the STK interface gets exposed by ofono
<jgdx> oh man, dropped my mx4 on the ground and it got the *tiniest* crack in the screen
<jgdx> now no input works
<popey> yeah mine is similarly busted
<tathhu> damnn
<tathhu> i got small crack on my bq on top of the screen, put ubuntu sticker to hide it \o/
<sturmflut2> jgdx: Looks like phonesim just exposes org.ofono.modem
<jgdx> sturmflut2, nah, you got to enable and online the modem
<jgdx> sturmflut2, it actually does expose sim toolkit
<sturmflut2> jgdx: Hm, I enabled it, the GUI pops up and does things, then the GUI disappears and phonesim drops a "Failed to parse GSM xml file". I've used the /usr/share/phonesim/default.xml that comes with the package
<jgdx> sturmflut2, you want to get this running now or are you just poking at it?
<ogra_> dbarth_, could you take a look at my last comment on bug 1464249 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1464249 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu WebView should not silently honour fullscreen requests" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1464249
<OerHeks> hi sturmflut2, long time no see!
<sturmflut2> OerHeks: o/
<sturmflut2> OerHeks: Didn't have the time to hang out on IRC much, yes :/
 * svij didn't miss sturmflut2 :P
<sturmflut2> svij: That's because you get the privilege to hang around with me all the time.
<svij> "privilege" yes ;P
<jgdx> davmor2, hey, do you have steps to repro for bug 1496773 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1496773 in account-polld (Ubuntu) "account-polld tries hard to open a trust session and fails repeatedly" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496773
<sturmflut2> jgdx: I got the Meego SATK app to build on my desktop, but the whole QML stuff relies on Meego components and I don't have an Ubuntu device with a SIM card handy. Will continue tomorrow or so.
<dholbach> sturmflut2, svij, dpm: just a quick check: are we good to go with option 3 (re: t-shirts)?
<dholbach> I thought coordinating on IRC might be a bit quicker
<dpm> dholbach, it looks good to me, I chose that one as well as svij and sturmflut2 had both mentioned it looked ok to them
<sturmflut2> dpm, dholbach: I'm okay with option 3
<svij> dpm: dholbach: sturmflut2: great :)
<davmor2> jgdx: this might of been fixed by other fixes for fd's in media-hub unity8 etc
<davmor2> jgdx: the only way to reproduce is the steps in the bug basically wait for the phone to die took 8 days for my dogfood phone to start playing up
<jgdx> davmor2, okay
<dholbach> svij, sturmflut2, dpm: Kristine will complete the design and send the necessary files for a print today or first thing tomorrow morning
<sturmflut2> dholbach: \o/
<dpm> thanks a lot dholbach for taking care of it and chasing everyone
<dpm> (including me)
<dholbach> no worries
<svij> dholbach: great, thx
<matv1> jgdx fyi I just filed the bug we talked about this morning.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1505220
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1505220 in Canonical System Image "multiple apps crashing at launch" [Undecided,New]
<jgdx> matv1, thanks
<zzarr> ogra_, does Ubuntu use touch on phones?
<zzarr> ogra_, upps ignore that
<zzarr> ogra_, does Ubuntu use pulseaudio on phones was I supposed to write
<davmor2> zzarr: yes
<zzarr> is it somehow possible to send sound between a computer and phone back and forth?
<davmor2> zzarr: I assume if pulseaudio is capable of that and the relevant ports are open then it should be doable.
<zzarr> I would really love if it was possible to remote control my phone from my computer
<zzarr> both do things like writing sms's/mms's and make phonecalls
<jgdx> mardy, howdy, could you take a look at my comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/account-polld/lp1493733/+merge/270503 ?
<zzarr> (desktop Ubuntu/phone Ubuntu)
<mardy> jgdx: yep, saw it, I'll fix it immediately
<jgdx> mardy, awesome, thanks.
<mardy> jgdx: done, please let me know if now it's OK
<mhall119> popey: is there a way to change the calendar notification sound?
<jgdx> mardy, well, I was actually talking about the merge proposal's commit msg. It needs to describe the debian/ changes IIRC
<mardy> jgdx: ah, I didn't know that :-)
<Laney> j
<mardy> jgdx: I'll change it. Can I keep the changelog changes?
<jgdx> mardy, I'm not sure, actually.
<mardy> jgdx: well, let's try to keep them (I sometimes do write changelogs manually), I guess it should be fine
<mardy> jgdx: it may actually be that describing the changes in the MP is not required if a changelog is provided, but I'll do that too just to be sure
<mardy> jgdx: BTW, do you know what is the trick that allows account-polld to run even when the device is sleeping?
<jgdx> mardy, you're right.
<jgdx> mardy, isn't that push-client's job?
<zzarr> bye guys and girls
<mardy> jgdx: maybe. So, as far as you know, account-polld is not doing anything special in that respect, right?
<jgdx> mardy, no, it starts the bus and waits AFAIK.
<jgdx> mardy, but there were situations in < OTA7 where push client would poke polld even though there were no network connection. Like a lot, over and over.
<peat-psuwit> Could anyone have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1460752
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1460752 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu RTM) "Can't read Thai character." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> davmor2, do you happen to have a mako that runs the last stable image ?
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, sil2100 maintains the seeds nowadays
<peat-psuwit> sil2100: Could you please consider adding Thai font in Ubuntu Touch?
<sil2100> peat-psuwit: hey!
<sil2100> Let me take a look
<sil2100> peat-psuwit: looks like a reasonable request
<peat-psuwit> sil2100: Thank you!
<real-eyes> greetings earthlings :)
<real-eyes> i have a quick query ... can i run fluidsynth or qsynth on touch?
<real-eyes> i want to hook up my midi keyboard and play live with a band
<ogra_> you'd likely need to hack it to make that work
<ogra_> sepcifically to make the MIDI kbd connect i guess
<real-eyes> usb over adb?
<ogra_> there is OTG support but i doubt there are any modules that would add midi stuff
<ogra_> (neither on the sound level nor on the input level)
<davmor2> ogra_: no
<ogra_> davmor2, any other device running stable where you could try my G+ app and capture its log ?
<davmor2> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> (seemingly it fails to start on stable, i tried bumping everythng to the 15.04 framework but was probably to optimistic with the versions of the import statements)
<davmor2> ogra_: was working for me this morning
<ogra_> davmor2, i updated it since
<ogra_> and while it works fine on rc-proposed i got reports from some people where it doesnt start at all anymore
<davmor2> ogra_: let me  have a look if you broke it I will of course hunt you down ;)
<ogra_> do that please !
<davmor2> ogra_: you broke it I'm coming to get you ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/12763946/
<DanChapman> ogra_: "module "com.canonical.Oxide" version 1.9 is not installed" oxide version is too high. I know 1.4 works
<ogra_> DanChapman, well, i'D like to know which one is "15.04 framework" :)
<ogra_> we really need some table for these imports
<ogra_> its a pain to dig up all the right versions if you have a bunch of import lines in your app
<davmor2> ogra_: your mission should you accept it ......... this code will self destruct on release
<ogra_> haha
<DanChapman> totally agree with you on that. i don't even think that com.canonical.Oxide is documented anywhere which i really think it should be
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> well, you can grok many bits of the Oxide API from looking at the webbrowser-app tree
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ grep canonical.Oxide /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Extras/Browser/UbuntuWebView02.qml
<ogra_> import com.canonical.Oxide 1.9 as Oxide
<ogra_> davmor2, what do you get on a stable image for this grep ?
<ogra_> that should be the official 15.04 version i guess
<davmor2> import com.canonical.Oxide 1.5 as Oxide
<ogra_> ok
 * ogra_ reverts to 1.5 then
<ogra_> if the browser uses it it must be good :)
 * DanChapman makes note
<binar_> is there any current howto for porting ubuntu touch to a cyanogenmod-based sourcetree?
<mariogrip> Just to narrow down things to debug, is it the android hal that taking care of switch from speaker to headphone when a headphone is plugged in? or alsa?
<mariogrip> ogra_: ^
<tathhu> can i use dd on my bq?
<tathhu> */ubuntu touch
<tathhu> nevermind might just be easier to boot up my laptop ::P
<mariogrip> tathhu: Yeah, i think you can
<tathhu> would've tried but e4.5.. = not enough space for snappy core for rpi =D
<mariogrip> ah, well then :P
<tathhu> eh uh
<tathhu> using apt-get all the time..
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-13
<micah__> hey there, i'm having trouble with bitwig on 15.10
<micah__> three finger gestures are eating three finger touches in both gnome and unity
<micah__> this wasn't happening in 14.04
<jnxd> I recently cloned from the Music app respository, imported it in the sdk, and hit crtl+R. it went alright, but where's the convergence?
<jnxd> I mean, it behaves just like it does in my phone, regardless of what shape or size the window is in
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi svij
<zzarr> hello! is there a way to record incoming calls?
<jgdx> zzarr, not out of the box, as it is illegal in some countries
<jgdx> e.g. mine
<jgdx> or, legally ambiguous rather
<zzarr> okey, in my country namely Sweden it is legal and it is because of telemarketing companies that bluffs that I want to be able to replay a call (of course I don't answer most unknown numbers, but it's to easy to make a mistake)
<zbenjamin> tedg: ping, i need a process to change its cgroups, is there any API i could  use?
<zbenjamin> tedg: unconfined process
<zbenjamin> tedg: its about applauncherd, we need the app process to be in the correct cgroups so the app lifecycle works
<zzarr> what the telemarketing company do is they call and say that the person answering has used there service for a year even though they haven't and then they send a bill and if one wants to fight a bill one needs the uncut call
<jgdx> zzarr, maybe ping tiagosh or boiko when they come on later.
<zzarr> okey, thanks
<zzarr> by the way, why isn't it legal in your country?
<jgdx> zzarr, an email to the ubuntu touch mailing list could also help out others in similar situations.
<zzarr> do you have an address=
<zzarr> ? -=
<jgdx> zzarr, ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net
<zzarr> thank you
<zzarr> I'll send them a message
<jgdx> zzarr, legally ambiguous. I corrected myself. You can't really record someone without their knowledge.
<zzarr> that's the same in Sweden, but if you tell them that you are recording there's no problem
<zzarr> I really hop I don't have to fight a company like that, but one can't be to cautious
<ogra_> zzarr, it is definitely possible but definitely also not implemented in any way yet
<zzarr> okey ogra_, is it possible to write a script that does it or must I wait for an implementation in app-armor and write an application myself?
<ogra_> i doubt it is wired up in any way currently ... but i'm not a telephony expert
<crusty_> Hi
<zzarr> what are you doing here if you're not an telephony expert ogra_ :P just kidding
<ogra_> zzarr, maintaining my legacy :)
 * ogra_ doesnt even work on the phone anymore 
<zzarr> okey, ogra_ but you answered me ;)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday, and happy Ada Lovelace Day! 😃
<zzarr> I wonder, I have looked at some of Canonicals Google meetings that are on Youtube, is there a way to tell what person in the meeting is what nickname here (if indeed any)
<ogra_> we usually turn on the name tags in public hangouts
<crusty_> I bricked my meizu yesterday, during an upgrade, dpkg failed and now it's on a bootloop. I started fastboot and set a ubuntu-device-flash but it finish with "Failed to enter Recovery" but my phone enter on recovery mode. So i'm stuck"
<zzarr> okey, that's nice, how do I know when a meeting goes live?
<zzarr> crusty_, have you installed the recovery image?
<crusty_> i put my phone on fastboot mode, launch "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en --bootstrap" and it turn on recovery mode i think
<crusty_> the recovery image is not yet installed?
<crusty_> zzarr, any idea to help me? thanks
<zzarr> crusty_, I have "bricked" my phone and got it running again, I just followed the guide how to flash my phone,
<crusty_> zzarr, it's the first think i did but it's not work
<zzarr> okey, I "bricked" my phone by trying to be smart and move "/usr" to another partition
<zzarr> but I followed this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/ubuntu-touch/development/how-to-flash-meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-t3151601 and got it working again
<zzarr> here's the official guide http://askubuntu.com/questions/645652/how-to-flash-meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-with-another-channel
<zzarr> crusty_, "http://askubuntu.com/questions/645652/how-to-flash-meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-with-another-channel", "http://askubuntu.com/questions/645652/how-to-flash-meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-with-another-channel", "http://askubuntu.com/questions/645652/how-to-flash-meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-with-another-channel"
<zzarr> crusty_, I'll have some food now, good luck, I'll be back later
<crusty_> thanks
<ogra_> uh
<ogra_> you really dont need fastboot there ... just use the --recovery-image option for ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> (with a path to the downloaded image as option)
<crusty_> ogra, i work very weel with --recovery-image option and not with "fastboot flash recovery". thanks you
<ogra_> :)
<zzarr> crusty_, hello! I'm back, how is it going?
<mardy> tvoss: hi! Is location-service suppoesed to build fine in wily? I'm getting errors building the tests: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12772536/
<crusty_> zzarr, it works, with "ubuntu-device-flash touch --device arale --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en --bootstrap --recovery-image recovery.img"
<zzarr> nice :D
<tvoss> mardy, nope, on it
<tvoss> mardy, mostly a leftover from the gcc5 transition, trunk is basically vivid + overlay, cleaning up right now
<mardy> tvoss: ok. I'm looking for some bite-size tasks to get familiar with the code; do you have something to suggest?
<mardy> tvoss: well, not necessarily bite-sized, but also not complete refactorings :-)
<tvoss> mardy, sure :) let me see
<tvoss> mardy, really bite sized: check that http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/location-service/trunk/view/head:/src/location_service/com/ubuntu/location/providers/gps/android_hardware_abstraction_layer.cpp#L324 is actually injecting the right time :)
<tvoss> mardy, that would include adding a test in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/location-service/trunk/view/head:/tests/gps_provider_test.cpp
<tvoss> mardy, those tests are installed on the device for easy debugging purposes
<mardy> tvoss: cool! Is there a bug about that?
<tvoss> mardy, yup, let me find it
<tvoss> mardy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1499256
<ubot5`> Error: ubuntu bug 1499256 not found
<mardy> tvoss: thanks
<tvoss> mardy, feel free to shoot all questions my way. so that bug should introduce you to the gps provider, next step would be to move the provider out of process, introducing you to the overall infrastructure for how location::Engine works
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue438
<mardy> tvoss: please consider that my C++ (as in non Qt-ish C++) is quite rusty and I'm just now familiriazing with the new standard; but, the code seems to assyme that high_resolution_clock is in ms, while in fact it could be using another period.
<tvoss> mardy, very fair point, so a duration cast might indeed be required
<tvoss> good catch :)
 * mardy self appoints a medal ;-)
<mardy> tvoss: the third parameter of u_hardware_gps_inject_time() is also expecting the time to be in ms, right?
<tvoss> mardy, I don't know off the top of my head
<mardy> tvoss: ok, I'll check then
<tvoss> mardy, ack
<samurai> hi all
<samurai> Somebody here who could help me with my BQ Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu edition? Can't unlock the screen anymore, the phone does not react to swipes. And reboot by holding the power button does not work either...
<jgdx> samurai, maybe press the power button for a long time? I think that should do it.
<samurai> hi... no unfortuately this does nothing. It used to work in this situation but now it doesnt :(
<samurai> ah
<samurai> now it did work... strange
<samurai> I was pressing it for more than 10 seconds before...
<samurai> anyway, thanks for your help :)
<zzarr> samurai, you can emulate a battery disconnect on a phone by pressing the power button and volume down at the same time
<samurai> ah i tried this as well (without knowing it emulates battery disconnect)... no reaction. But probably I pressed the power button not strong enough... was then pressing a bit stronger than the times before...
<zzarr> samurai, did it work?
<samurai> zzarr: holding only the power button a little harder did work.
<samurai> phone is running again, many thanky
<zzarr> :D
<zzarr> no problem :)
<dholbach> dbarth_, alecu: thanks for helping out! once I have the complete list of track leads for UOS I'll send instructions on what to do - should be easy though!
<dholbach> <3
 * alecu hugs dholbach
<dholbach> we'll also send a mail with updated instructions on how to get session scheduled
<dholbach> for now I'd suggest to just ask people to file blueprint as always (and replace 1505 wit 1511 on https://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/propose-a-session/)
 * dholbach hugs alecu back
<alecu> wonderful
<dbarth_> dholbach: ok, keep us posted
<dholbach> will do!
<atya> hi all
<atya> I have an awkward problem
<atya> I have a Bq A4.5, but I don't use it for some month, and I forgot the passcode. Can anybody tell me, how can I reset it, or what can I do<
<atya> ?
<atya> didn't I mean
<atya> Is there any way to reset passcode, or the whole device? Or reflash it completly?
<atya> Or I have a working brick?
<tathhu> I think you could atleast reflash it
<tathhu> But then you lose all your data (
<tathhu> :(
<matv1> sure you can reflash
<atya> That is not a problem. I need to use it, so I have no choises...
<jgdx> atya, no dev mode?
<jgdx> atya, at worst, you could boot to recovery/fastboot (never remember which) and mount the system and change the pwd
<jgdx> not sure a reflash would do you any good
<jgdx> tathhu, and you wouldn't lose your data on a reflash
<tathhu> doesn't it wipe everything if you use --bootstrap?
<tathhu> jgdx, ^
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey congrats for the new version of falldown, I love the new theme
<jgdx> tathhu, yes, with that flag it wipes.
<tathhu> jgdx atya but i thing that's the final solutio
<tathhu> n
<atya> jgdx:  is any documentation of this anywhere?
<atya> tathhu:  ok I will try to find the right passcode before :D
<jgdx> atya, probably.. google “fastboot mount system”. Sorry I can't be of more help, gtg.
<atya> is there any wrong passcode limit?
<atya> jgdx:  ok, I will try to find it, and solve my problem. If I can't, I will come back later
<matv1> atya yes there is a limit but it only makes you wait for 5 minutes after a certain amount of tries
<atya> matv1:  then I will try all the night ;D
<matv1> haha
<atya> tnx for all the help
<atya> bye
<matv1> also If you did enable developer mode, you could gain access over adb
<atya> matv1:  I can't remember, but I will try to access it
<matv1> atya cancel that. you can only gain adb connection in unlocked mode sorry :)
<atya> tnx again, ( I will find the passcode, I can do it :D )
<matv1> sure. gd luck
<atya> matv1:  oh
<atya> ok, bye
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, thanks :-)
<bobloblian> good morning, I have a BQ E5 that appears to detect a sim card, but no cell networks.  I am wondering how I can determine if this is a hardware limitation, or something else.
<dobey> bobloblian: it could be missing APN for your provider (not sure who your provider is though)
<bobloblian> dobey: thanks for responding.  Would the APN be required just to list the networks (ie when I click carrier under cellular settings)?
<dobey> bobloblian: i don't know enough to say one way or the other about that
<bobloblian> dobey: okay, thanks....
<dobey> bobloblian: i would guess that if APN info is required to identify the network then indeed it might not show up when scanning for networks, but i don't know enough about how that works to answer definitely
<bobloblian> just checked, my provider says it is not required
<tvoss> mardy, anything I can help with?
<awe> bobloblian, where are you based?  The APN editor is only concerned with setting up the proper attributes for the data connection
<awe> if you can't register to a network, what APN(s) you have configured is a moot point
<bobloblian> awe: I am in Yukon Canada.  My provider says the same thing, I should be able to scan and see the networks available.  they showed me how that works on an android phone, but mine doesn't seem to see anything
<awe> What's your provider?
<bobloblian> the provider is ice wireless
<pmcgowan> wow
<bobloblian> I tried running ./list-modems, I can see some details about the sim card, so it seems it knows the card is in there...
<awe> bobloblian, frankly the pure 2g performance of the BQ isn't that great.  I'm able to use it in the US ( Boston ) with AT&T, but's it's far from good
<awe> bobloblian, that's not going to tell you much
<bobloblian> heh, right now I would settle for not great, but at least working ;)
<bobloblian> do you know how I can tell if the phone is failing to scan for the network, or if the networks are simply undetectable?
<awe> bobloblian, it's probably the latter.  Have you tried to see if you get any output from 'list-operators'?
<awe> ( same dir as list-modems )
<bobloblian> awe: that outputs just the two modems, ril_1 and 0
<awe> do you have one or two SIMs installed?
<bobloblian> I have confirmed with the provider that they support some of the frequencies listed on the spec sheet for the phone
<bobloblian> just one
<awe> which slot?
<awe> top of bottom?
<bobloblian> I also know there is another provider in the area that has all the frequencies, so I should be able to see them
<bobloblian> I have tried in both, but currently it is in the top slot
<awe> ok
<bobloblian> just for the sake of saying it, I have been through the bug reports, exhausted google, and tried by trial and error every setting in cellular settings, and the ./list-* to figure it out...
<SturmFlut> Does anybody know what the plan for Bluetooth is? As far as I understand ist we'll ship Bluez5 with one of the next OTAs, but does that also mean we'll ship QtBluetooth or any other abstraction layer?
<bobloblian> I am thinking from all I have read there shoudl be some way in ofono to tell me the problem, but I haven't been able to find any docs that tell me how
<awe> SturmFlut, yes... there will be integration at the Qt layer
<awe> that's needed for BLE
<SturmFlut> awe: Cool, do you know when?
<awe> SturmFlut, probably OTA9, however it's still being discussed.  We were shooting for earlier, but it's a huge change
<awe> bobloblian, it's not an ofono problem, it's most likely a hw problem... in that it's not a great 2g-only device;  Have you contacted BQ?
<SturmFlut> awe: That would be in about two months then, right?
<awe> yes, thereabouts
<awe> but please don't take this as a promise
<awe> I'm working on it as we speak
<awe> we'd hoped to get it out earlier
<SturmFlut> Oh, I've been waiting since April or so, I can wait two more months ;)
<awe> great... we'll keep at it!
<awe> bobloblian, gimme a few minutes... I'm looking at a couple of other things here, that might help give us a better clue
<bobloblian> awe: thanks.  I have contacted BQ.  I actually got my first phone from them, it had the same symptoms, but the card wasn't actually deteced in the first slot, only the 2nd.  so they had me flash it and do a bunch of things, then had me send it back and I got a new one.  Now both slots are working, but still no networks
<bobloblian> this time I am trying here first, operating on the assumption that if this is a hardware problem, is not one they can fix
<mcphail> awe: I'd be happy to be a tester for any bluetooth changes. Would be very nice if bt actually worked
<awe> bobloblian, I'll discuss with abeato tomorrow.  After a quick re-check, there are RIL commands that can be used to query/set the RF configuration of a device, however we currently don't support these commands
<awe> the best I can do is promise to investigate whether or not they work at all with the BQ device, and possible get you a test version of ofono to try
<bobloblian> awe: :D thank you sooooo much :D Any help is so much appreciated you have no idea...
<awe> mcphail, for BLE, or just regular BT?
<mcphail> BLE?
<bobloblian> If there is any documentation, I am also happy to try and help myself if you can point me at what I need to educate myself with...
<awe> mcphail, ;)-
<awe> yea, it's one of the features that comes with Bluez5
<dobey> mcphail: bluetooth low energy
<awe> it's called Bluetooth Low Energeyt
<mcphail> aah - no just regular BT. I don't do the fitbit thing
<awe> bobloblian, unfortunately this is deep in the ofono driver code... As mentioned we'll discuss internally tomorrow, so check back me later then
<mcphail> Just need it to connect to my car :)
<awe> mcphail, great.  We'll let folks know if we need extra help testing.  thanks for the offer
<dobey> it might require more work than just having bluez5 in the image, to get bt working on nexus5 or 1+1 devices
<dobey> working bt would be a good step though. would be nice to have working location too :)
<mcphail> dobey: now you're asking for the moon on a stick :)
<dobey> mcphail: well, if i could find the moon, i might be able to get there ;)
<mcphail> ha!
<awe> dobey, we're focused on the bq devices and mx4 to start
<awe> ( at least for BLE )
<awe> although bluez5 should be a big improvement for regular BT as well
<dobey> awe: yeah, i know you don't care about the n5 or 1+1 anyway. i'm sure mcphail cares about 1+1 though ;)
<awe> bluez4 was deprecated, and not really supported by upstream
<dobey> yeah
<awe> I car, just not as strongly about the official devices.  ;)-
<awe> wow,... that came out wrong
<awe> d'oh
<awe> you know what I mean
<dobey> lol
<mcphail> dobey: I'd care if I _had_ a 1+1 :)
 * awe goes back to hacking on ofono
<dobey> mcphail: oh, did i confuse you with someone else? i thought it was you doing that port
<mcphail> dobey: I'd be happy to take the credit, but neither own the device nor have ported anything in my life
<dobey> mcphail: oh, sorry! :)
<mcphail> :)
<dobey> yeah, i confused you with mariogrip :)
<mcphail> Just a tab-completion error away :)
 * dobey goes back to trying to understand golang/gccgo
<jnxd> I recently cloned from the Music app respository, imported it in the sdk, and hit crtl+R. it went alright, but where's the convergence?
<jnxd> I mean, it behaves just like it does in my phone, regardless of what shape or size the window is in
<ahayzen> jnxd, in a separate WIP branch :-)
<jnxd> ahayzen: is that public? how do I get it?
<ahayzen> jnxd, https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/refactor-adaptive-page-layout .. and you'll need to run it either on Wily or by branches the latest ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<ahayzen> *branching
<ahayzen> jnxd, it is still WIP and buggy as we are awaiting fixes in the ui toolkit
<jnxd> ahayzen: so nothing on the default vivid. guess there's nothing more to it than waiting
<jnxd> ahayzen: any other core-app which I can test on vivid?
<jnxd> I want to explore more of the adative layout
<ahayzen> jnxd, if you branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk and then follow the instructions to run the app with that sdk you can make use of the new tools on vivid
<ahayzen> (thats what i do)
<jgdx> dobey, whatcha working on?
<dobey> jgdx: stuff and things
<dobey> :)
<dobey> jgdx: why, what's up?
<jgdx> dobey, not much, but I'm looking at push/polld code.
<jgdx> and it's go
<dobey> yes it is
<jgdx> and I'm trying to broaden my horizon
<jgdx> dobey, it's ubuntu stuffs your working on?
<jgdx> *and things
<dobey> yes, purchasing framework
<jgdx> ah
<dobey> jgdx: part of the work currently happening there was rewriting pay-service in go. i wouldn't generally recommend go for such things yet
<jgdx> dobey, from cpp? I guess you get some wins in the concurrency dept.
<dobey> jgdx: yeah, from cpp. i don't know if i'd call it a win. the tests keep timing out on the launchpad builders for some unknown reason
<jgdx> a deadlock?
<jgdx> those are fun to debug
<dobey> well it's not a deadlock i don't think
<dobey> the tests always pass and run fine locally :(
<dobey> and simply rebuilding on lp usually works
<dobey> plus having to statically link everything, and do vendoring of source code of libraries you need to use, and all that, is a pain
<dobey> also, the general lack of useful libraries for client side stuff
<jgdx> yeah, seems to be some duplication around
<jgdx> development in one project required bzr, mercurial and git to fetch deps :P
<dobey> jgdx: if you want to fix a bug, figuring out how to get gccgo-4.9 working on vivid, and replicating https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-push/+bug/1431486 with it, would be a good start. gccgo-5 can't be used, because it requires g++5 it seems
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1431486 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-push fails to build with gccgo" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jgdx> dobey, it's gc now (I haven't looked)
<jgdx> ^?
<dobey> jgdx: on wily golang-go is used everywhere, but the older golang in vivid doesn't support all the archs, so arm64 and ppc there get gccgo, but for some reason it installs gccgo-5, which is way wrong
<dobey> and when i tried to install gccgo-4.9 i couldn't get it configured to be /usr/bin/go
<dobey> no idea why
<jgdx> okay, I haven't gotten around to looking at how polld/push are compiled yet. Noted, though.
<dobey> jgdx: well, that issue isn't limited to push/polld. anything in go that has bindings to c/c++ libs on those archs will fail
<dobey> anyway, time for me to get out of my office. later :)
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Awesome :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-14
<WebVisitor-1> hi guys
<WebVisitor-1> I have a touch screen laptop using Windows 10 but I want to use Ubuntu Linux. Can I keep my touch screen?
<JanC> I have a touch screen laptop and it works just fine with Ubuntu
<dholbach> good morning
<mardy> tvoss: 'morning!
<tvoss> mardy, o/
<mardy> tvoss: I'm a bit stuck with the tests... this is what I've done so far: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mardy/location-service/lp1499256/revision/216
<tvoss> mardy, ah, let me see :)
<mardy> tvoss: the test builds, but it segfaults because "if (thiz->impl.utc_time_request_handler)" evaluates to true, and then it calls that method. I'm not sure how i can make that evaluate to false
<tvoss> mardy, let me quickly branch and have a look
<mardy> tvoss: thanks!
<tvoss> mardy, ah, the joys of void* in C callbacks
<Tm_T> moin
<tvoss> mardy, so you are passing a pointer to a MockHardwareAbstractionLayer into on_request_utc_time (taking a void*)
<tvoss> mardy, the function internally assumes that an android::HardwareAbstractionLayer has been passed in and casts, which results in undefined behavior
<mardy> tvoss: ouch! Any suggestion on how to get pass a valid context there?
<tvoss> mardy, thinking about it. One way would be to mark the required functions in android::HardwareAbstractionLayer as virtual, and providing a specific mock inheriting from HardwareAbstractionLacer
<tvoss> Layer, even
<tvoss> then passing an instance of that one in should work
<tvoss> mardy, the other (cleaner way) would be to define a Reporter interface, with the android::HAL implementation reporting events like reporter->utc_time_requested()
<tvoss> mardy, in normal operation, we could handle logging in the reporter, and reuse it in testing scenarios
<mardy> tvoss: mmm... I'm a bit lost, I'll try to understand the current code better and then come back with precise questions :-)
<tvoss> mardy, sure, we can jump on a hangout, too
<tvoss> mardy, so all the static functions in android_hardware_abstraction_layer.h are callbacks that are passed to the gps driver
<mardy> tvoss: thanks, I'll let you know if that's needed
<tvoss> mardy, cool, I'm around
<zzarr> Hello! I have a question touching this channel, will this be possible on OTA-7? http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-phones-will-run-any-linux-application-on-top-of-unity-8-494496.shtml?utm_content=buffer4ed3f&utm_medium=social&utm_source=plus.google.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<Guest42341> zzarr, o_O Xmir?
<mardy> tvoss: OK, I did some progress, using a third option: mocking ubuntu-platfom-api (just u_hardware_gps_new(), u_hardware_gps_set_position_mode() and u_hardware_gps_inject_time())
<tvoss> mardy, so that requires an LD_PRELOAD though, doesn't it?
<mardy> tvoss: I'm not going to show you any code yet, I just verified that it would work
<mardy> tvoss: no, we just add a .cpp file defining these methods
<mardy> tvoss: and then we can use gmock inside this implementation
<matv1> hi everyone
<matv1> not meaning to be pushy, but i reported a bug a couple of days ago where my (stable channel ota6, no tinkering done) has gone bad in a way i have not seen, or seen reported by others, before. If anyone at canonical feels its worth chasing this down, i'd love to help and produce more info out but as it is my daily driver, i cannot afford to keep my phone in this state for long.
<matv1> If its gonna take a while (which i fully understand)i am going to have to do a factory reset
<tvoss> matv1, mind pasting the bug url/nr?
<matv1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1505220
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1505220 in Canonical System Image "multiple apps crashing at launch" [Undecided,New]
<tvoss> matv1, I'll make sure that it gets picked up and at least looked at today. Thanks for the report :)
<matv1> tvoss thanks a lot! i am going to add a bit of new info to the bug as well myself. I will keep an eye on the bug and on irc today
<tvoss> matv1, great, thank you :)
<zzarr> Guest42341, yes, XMIR!
<zzarr> I love it :D
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wednesday, and happy World Maths Day! 😃
<mardy> tvoss: in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mardy/location-service/lp1499256/revision/216, I made on_request_utc_time() use inject_reference_time(), changing the signature of the latter;
<mardy> tvoss: however, if I mock the ubuntu platform API, this is not really necessary
<mardy> tvoss: should I revert that change, or do you prefer to keep it?
<tvoss> mardy, have to take a look at the final MP to be honest :)
<tvoss> for the sake of having the big picture
<mardy> tvoss: OK, so for the time being I'll keep the changes to a minimum
<tvoss> mardy, ack
<mardy> tvoss: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/location-service/lp1499256/+merge/274381 I kept the mock in the same file, let me know if you prefer to be in a separate file
<tvoss> mardy, ack and thx
<jgdx> dbarth, hey, you're landing the removal of facebook from account-polld?
<dbarth> jgdx: yes, that API is deprecated by Facebook, we can't use it
<jgdx> dbarth, yup. Reason I ask is that I don't see mardy's MP in the silo referring to the bug.
<dbarth> ah
<dbarth> oh, there were 2 silos, and i removed this change to land it in a separate silo
<dbarth> that may be why
<dbarth> jgdx: which silo are you talking about?
<jgdx> dbarth, 38, but now I don't see the reference.
<dbarth> silo 040 has only the plugin changes
<jgdx> dbarth, okay
<jgdx> thank
<jgdx> s
<dbarth> mardy: ^^ the account-polld branch; has that been adopted into another silo last time we were talking about other merge proposals?
<dbarth> otherwise, need to keep it on our radar for landing
<mardy> dbarth: I don't think it has been adopted into another silo, but OTOH IIRC account-polld uses a special way of landing
<mardy> dbarth: I remember that jenkins didn't know how to build it
<mardy> jgdx: do you know more? ^ can we land account-polld via the citrain?
<jgdx> mardy, I know ubuntu-push uses tarmac, but I haven't heard anything about the polld landing.
<jgdx> dev branch -> automatic -> mp automatic against vivid-overlay|other stable branch -> citrain
<dbarth> jgdx: well, so apparently you are the guy who can land account-polld branches; so feel free to adopt mardy's branch when you have the opportunity
<jgdx> dbarth, appearances may be deceiving.
<jgdx> but sure
<dbarth> ;)
<ogra_> beuno, hey ho ... my phone has a trello update fro version 0.22 that i get offered since about three weeks evry day (seems to never upgrade even though it tells me it did once i tapped on upgrade) ... where do i look for debug data for you guys (to find if thats a store or a phone prob)
<popey> ogra_: disk space?
<ogra_> nope, all other apps upgrade fine
<ogra_> and there should still be plenty
<popey> click list, what version is installed?
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ df -h /dev/mmcblk0p7
<ogra_> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<ogra_> /dev/mmcblk0p7  4,1G  3,0G  865M  78% /home
<ogra_> diskspace should be fine
<ogra_> oooh
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list|grep trello
<ogra_> com.ubuntu.developer.mreese.trello	0.19
<ogra_> trello.mreese	0.22
<ogra_> thats interesting
<popey> :)
<popey> I have seen this
<popey> when the developer changes namespace it screws up
<popey> JamesTait: ^
<JamesTait> popey, you only even ping me with bad news. 😉
<popey> I know, right!?
<popey> the filename of his app is com.ubuntu.developer.mreese.trello_0.22_all.click but inside it's probably changed.
<JamesTait> Indeed. I think you pinged me with the same thing from another developer last week?
<JamesTait> And I'm pretty sure it was fixed - but obviously that only helps for new uploads.
<pmcgowan> JamesTait, fixed by detecting at submission?
<ogra_> well, i uploaded sprintclub-nitro yesterday .. simply usinteh old namespace ... that seems to have worked flawless ... probably the sotre should tell the dev to better just keep the existing namespace
<ogra_> *using the
<JamesTait> pmcgowan, I believe so.
<Guest42341> split?
<daniel_>  Hi is it possible to install ubuntu touch on a ZTE open C that already has firefoxOS on? never got any updates with the OS hence need to change
<lotuspsychje> !devices | daniel_
<ubot5`> daniel_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> daniel_: unlikely, that's a really low spec device
<daniel_> mmm thats a shame!! i heard android runs on it! was hoping to rejuvenate this phone and what better of a way then to install ubuntu touch
<mhall119> oSoMoN: the webbrowser-app crashes a lot on my desktop, is that a known problem or something I can fix?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, not a known issue, please file a bug with as many details as you can
<mhall119> oSoMoN: where can I get logs or crash reports when running it on Unity 7?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, crash reports in the usual place (/var/crash/), not sure about logs, does it crash if you run webbrowser-app in a terminal?
<jnxd> cyphermox: A couple of weeks ago, I had talked to you about a bug regarding proxies (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/10/01/%23ubuntu-touch.html, from ~13:18). I just wanted to know if the bug I mentioned is enough for a report, or should a report be made somewhere else too. Or if a bug is reported, can you link me to it?
<cyphermox> jnxd: looks like it's private now?
<cyphermox> this bug report should be sufficient to fix webbrowser-app if other apps work properly
<jnxd> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1452291 it was this one wasn't it? I can see it alright, and it doesn't have a 150+ heat that a private bug would have
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1452291 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu RTM) "Browser cannot use system proxy settings" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cyphermox> I suppose I had the wrong link
<cyphermox> still, should be enough as it is, I think
<jnxd> cyphermox: webbrowser-app works properly once I edit /etc/environment
<cyphermox> ok
<jnxd> (I'd like a GUI frontend for that, but that's okay)
<cyphermox> well, same for the gui really, it's just up to the developers to design and implement it, your bug is fine :)
<cyphermox> I'm not likely going to be the person to do this work, especially not at this point with the release of 15.10 being next week :)
<jnxd> but apps that are not web-apps don't work under any circumstance
<jnxd> cyphermox: BTW, It's not a bug I reported
<cyphermox> ok
<jnxd> cyphermox: which is why I believe there should be a bug filed somewhere at a higher level, but I can't really tell where since I don't have sufficient know-how
<cyphermox> system-settings sounds like the right place when it comes to implementing a proxy settings panel
<cyphermox> lemme update the bug accordingly.
<jnxd> cyphermox: which bug are you updating? in case you file new ones, please link me to them so I can subscribe to them
<cyphermox> I just updated the one you pointed me to
<jnxd> cyphermox: okay. I just added a bit of info to it. Is it okay if I confirm it?
<cyphermox> sure. you said you're not the person who filed it initially, so it's fine
<jnxd> cyphermox: I meant the part about system-settings (I believe it should be a different feature request bug, but I'll follow your judgment). You added it, but I mentioned it to you, so practically I'm the reporter, right?
<cyphermox> well, I can confirm it, so it's fine to set it to Confirmed
<cyphermox> mpt already commented, it's probably fine to have the bug as-is
<jnxd> cyphermox: is mpt the guy in charge of it?
<cyphermox> he's one of the designers who might do the design for a panel
<jnxd> cyphermox: okay. what about the global part then, the one where no other app works? Should it be mentioned in net-work manager or something?
<ogra_> jdstrand, hmm, https://plus.google.com/+SzymonWaliczek/posts/3jbG2uiAniF do we have a security issue ?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-15
<jdstrand> ogra_: I'll look into it
<Guest8503> hello there! Can I just ask about a bug on your great and new operating system?
<Guest8503> after log in, running first time the desktop won't comes up. not even the arrow of the mouse. is there a hash tag for the issue?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thursday, and happy Conflict Resolution Day! 😃
<mcphail> jamesh: Hi - are you around?
<jamesh> mcphail: hi
<mcphail> jamesh: hi - I've been having trouble with mediascanner2 on my desktop. It is using up to 200% of my CPU and spamming 100's of thousands of lines of logs. Is there some way to tame it?
<jamesh> mcphail: I'd need a bit more info to go on.  What does it appear to be doing?
<jamesh> mcphail: and what version are you running?
<mcphail> jamesh: 0.106+15.10.20150917-0ubuntu1 from wily. It is simply indexing. It never consumes less than 10%CPU (and firefox, for example, consumes 1--3%) but often spikes up to 150--200%
<mcphail> Not good for a background service
<jamesh> mcphail: it should only be indexing ~/Music, ~/Videos, ~/Photos and any removable media you have loaded under /media
<mcphail> jamesh: That may be the case, but it managed to spawn a 55MB 800000+ line log file in 2 hours, before I killed it
<mcphail> jamesh: see my rant at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/10/14/%23ubuntu-app-devel.html
<jamesh> once things are indexed, it should use no CPU (waiting on inotify watches)
<mcphail> jamesh: well, it appears to be busy-waiting for some reason.
<mcphail> jamesh: and consuming 200% CPU when active is pretty poor as well. I got fragged in CouterStrike :)
<ogra_> omg
<mcphail> ogra_: yes - it was _that_ serious
<ogra_> thats really bad indeed !
<ogra_> play borderlands 2 next time, then a team mate can chime in at least :)
<mcphail> :)
 * ogra_ alrefady sees the headline "mediascanner in ubuntu kills people !!!!1one!!"
 * Stskeeps submits to phoronix
<mcphail> jamesh: my attached USB drive is a backup drive. Contains multiple hard-linked incremental backups of my whole library. Not sure mediascanner should be traversing removable media in the first place, tbh
<jamesh> mcphail: you can block it from scanning by placing a file called ".nomedia" in the directory
<jamesh> mcphail: we have it scan removable media so that e.g. you can see the music on an SD card when you plug it into the phone
<mcphail> jamesh: yes, I can see the rationale on the phone. Byt scanning removable media by default is probably not optimal on the desktop
<mcphail> jamesh: Is there any way to cut CPU usage? Batch sqlite writes or add some nanosleep()s to the code?
<jamesh> mcphail: as I said, the CPU usage will go down when it finishes scanning.  You can reduce the amount of files it will scan using one or more ".nomedia" files
<mcphail> jamesh: I'm sorry, but I have to be honest and say it is a painful user experience. The default Ubuntu desktop indexer isn't capable of bringing my machine to a crawl. Mediascanner shouldn't either
<jamesh> mcphail: I agree that it shouldn't make the system unusable.  However you've given me very little to work with though: does the log indicate that it is just working its way through the files, or does it show errors?
<mcphail> jamesh: the whole log is a bit large for me to post, but the output of "grep -i error mediacscanner-2.0.log" is at http://termbin.com/svzi
<jamesh> mcphail: those don't look out of the ordinary.  If you want to block the drive from being scanned, run "touch /media/neil/Seagate/.nomedia" (with sudo if needed), followed by "restart mediascanner-2.0" (not with sudo)
<mcphail> OK, I'll use that for now. Cheers.
<popey> jamesh: any way we can reduce the io on ms2? It _murders_ my desktop on every boot.
<popey> Takes 10s to open a terminal if ms2 is running
<davmor2> popey: maybe not 10 seconds but it really plays havoc trying to burn dvd's for testing
<popey> yes, 10s
<popey> it's _painful_
<jamesh> popey: is your setup similar to mcphail's with it scanning removable media, or just a large music/video/photo collection?
<popey> jamesh: no. Just my desktop pc with some pictures/videos/photos in home
<popey> jamesh: "some" = all my family photos
<jamesh> popey: okay.  Unless there is something weird going on, it should only be stating those files to check that they match what is already in the index (there is no way it can determine what has changed between when it was last shut down and when it starts up)
<jamesh> it shouldn't be reindexing anything
<popey> jamesh: want me to file a bug when I get home? any data I need to provide?
<davmor2> popey: so 200GB of photo 2 TB of audio and 4TB of video right ;)
<jamesh> popey: I guess a good test would be to wait for MS2 to be quiet, run "stop mediascanner-2.0", delete the log file ~/.cache/upstart/mediascanner-2.0.log, then "start mediascanner-2.0" and wait for it to calm down again
<jamesh> if it says it is rescanning anything, that would be worth looking into.
<Guest42341> also it crashes a lot in wily update-notifier-crash-_var_crash__usr_bin_mediascanner-service-2.0.1000.crash.log.7.gz
<popey> jamesh: okay, will do when home, thanks.
<jamesh> Guest42341: we did have a crash related to invalid dates in MP3 files that was fixed back in June.  But appart from that we are still vulnerable to codec bugs
<jamesh> Guest42341: we try to recover and not rescan such problem files, but it is imperfect
<jamesh> I have an in-progress branch that would move the metadata extraction code out of process that I had to set aside due to other priorities.  I'll see if I can get time to finish it off
<Guest42341> nice :D
<Mirv> Qt 5.5.1 \o/
<Mirv> announcement 7 mins ago
 * Mirv spins up local builder machine
<davmor2> Mirv: mad man
<nik90> :P
<nik90> Mirv: ping
<davmor2> nik90: don't ping the mad man
<Mirv> nik90: pong
<Mirv> :)
<nik90> Mirv: hey, am I right that QtUbuntu maintains downstream Qt fixes?
<nik90> I was wondering if bug 1384739 is a suitable candidate for it
<ubot5`> bug 1384739 in qtubuntu "Qt.locale().amText property does not work for English (Australia) locale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384739
<Mirv> nik90: no, qtubuntu is a Qt Mir module that is now actually upstreamed for Qt 5.6 / 5.7
<nik90> oh
<Mirv> qtmir is too, I forget which one is the Mir client and which one is Mir server.. it's more obvious in the upstream naming
<Mirv> nik90: so Qt patches are in respective modules, for example http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git/log/?h=ubuntu
 * Mirv comes up with wget --quiet -O - http://download.qt.io/official_releases/qt/5.5/5.5.1/submodules/ | grep tar.xz | sed 's/.*href=\"\(.*tar.xz\)\".*/\1/' | sed 's%^%wget http://download.qt.io/official_releases/qt/5.5/5.5.1/submodules/%' >> fetch.sh && sh fetch.sh
<nik90> Mirv: So do I report this bug upstream in QT bug trackers and wait for a fix in the upcoming releases? Or do we patch it downstream and push it upstream?
<nik90> That said, I dont have experience to fix it myself
<Mirv> nik90: the optimal way is the file upstream Qt bug, and LP bug for the same component so that we can backport a fix as soon as upstream has it in some future branch of theirs
<nik90> ok. I will do that.
<Mirv> nik90: we tend to wait so that there's an accepted upstream solution (merged to their dev branch), than we can patch it all the way to our stable 5.4.1 OTA updates
<Mirv> nik90: thanks!
<mcphail> jamesh: if it helps, I've uploaded some system profiling data taken for 1 minute when ms2 is "quiet" (i.e. 10--20% CPU): http://themcphails.uk/perf.data
<mcphail> jamesh: you can read it with "perf report --sort comm,dso"
<jamesh> mcphail: that gives a 403 forbidden error.
<mcphail> jamesh: sorry - try again
<jamesh> that's better
<jamesh> mcphail: out of interest, was it writing anything to the log during this quiet period?
<mcphail> jamesh: not sure - forgot to clear log just before running :(
<mcphail> There are a few unresolved symbols there, Is there a ddeb for ms2?
<mcphail> ...might get us better info
<jamesh> mcphail: they should be in the archive or PPA along with all the other ddebs
<mcphail> jamesh: OK, I'll install them and try again later, as I'm sure the proper symbols will help. Need to feed the kids now :)
<mcphail> ACtually, that doesn't seem to give any more info. Suspect I'd need all the kernel sysmbols etc to flesh it out a bit
<zzarr> Is this dealt with? http://news.softpedia.com/news/first-malicious-app-published-in-store-for-ubuntu-touch-494595.shtml?utm_content=bufferfa6d3&utm_medium=social&utm_source=plus.google.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<beuno> zzarr, it is
<beuno> it was pulled from the store, all apps in the store were scanned for the vulnerability, the problem was patched so no new apps can get in with that exploit and a security fix is getting prepped to go out
<zzarr> beuno, nice, thanks
<zelle> I have mako/ota6/pin-for-screenlock. When phone is locked, after swiping down top edge it is possible to (de)activate bluetooth and gps, also reading and responding to text msg received while phone is locked is possible in notification-tab in top edge. Is this intended?
<pmcgowan> zelle, yes you can turn that off in the privacy settings
<zelle> ah, ok, thank you
<mcphail> jamesh: MS2 seems to have calmed down now. Adding .nomedia to the backup drive has helped. Cheers
<mhall119> oSoMoN: I finally caught console output on a browser crash, filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1506508
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1506508 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Browser crash on Wily, Unity 7 desktop" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> mhall119, thanks, are you getting a crash file? or can you get a stacktrack when running it under gdb?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: I have a crash file, would you like it attached to the bug report?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, yes please
<mhall119> oSoMoN: should I mark the bug private, or is there nothing sensitive in teh crash report?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, feel free to mark it private, we can always make it public again if it turns out that there is no sensitive data in it
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> oSoMoN: I can't seem to upload an attachment at the moment, LP simply doesn't respond
<oSoMoN> mhall119, can you send it to me by e-mail?
<jgdx> seb128, you around?
<seb128> jgdx, yes
<Stskeeps> g #sailfishos
<Stskeeps> er.. probably oddest place in the world to typo that, sorry, ignore me
<jgdx> seb128, on the desktop, I get "online accounts no longer have access to <account>". What generates that?
<seb128> jgdx, where do you get that?
<seb128> when?
<jgdx> seb128, immediately after login
<jgdx> top right corner
<jgdx> :
<jgdx> p
<seb128> notification?
<jgdx> seb128, yea
<besneatte> hi all... is there an irc client for uTouch?
<seb128> jgdx, I'm not sure, mardy probably knows
<jgdx> seb128, okay, thanks
<seb128> something in the online accounts stack
<tathhu> besneatte, terminal & ssh :P
<tathhu> (i really don't know)
<besneatte> haha
<besneatte> that would certainly work :)
<besneatte> I found a couple projects... ubuntu-irc and touch-irc...
<besneatte> I am guessing that's about it? using bitchx or weechat through ssh is a great idea tathhu
<mcphail> besneatte: If anyone can help me package up node.js, I might be able to produce a working quassel app
<mcphail> (the backend works but I need a UI)
<popey> mcphail: isnt there a runtime of node you can package up?
<mcphail> popey: not sure. I don't really understand it, which is the main problem. ogra_ has an automatic packager for snappy
<besneatte> I might be able to help with that
 * mcphail pricks up his ears
<ogra_> you can surely try to use my script to create a click
<mcphail> ogra_: yes, I tried a while ago. But I needed different node.js and library versions. I don't really understand node or its package manager so gave up
<ogra_> the plumbing will be different for click thouh ... snappy allows me to just use a shell wrapper, you would have to find some equivalent for click (it wont allow a shell script as main executable)
<mcphail> ogra_: click is quite happy with a shell script
<ogra_> oh ?
<ogra_> in the .desktop file ?
<ogra_> i thoguoht that was denied
<ogra_> or do you mean when shipping busybox inside the click
<mcphail> ogra_: nope - unless it has changed in the past couple of months
<mcphail> ogra_: yes - I either use busybox or xhip the gnu binaries
<mcphail> *ship
<ogra_> ah, right
<ogra_> i tried to use the system shell once and that didnt work
<mcphail> you can use bash and any bash builtins
<mcphail> but anything fancier (like sed for example) must be bundled
<Sriram_Vadlamani> hey
<Sriram_Vadlamani> i am new here
 * Sriram_Vadlamani slaps aavit around a bit with a large fishbot
<tathhu> Can I just flash Ubuntu on to my N7 on "top of" android6?
<dobey> no
<dobey> tathhu: are you trying to dual boot, or just replace android?
<nhaines> "on top of" seems to imply replacing it.
<tathhu> yeah sorry, i need more coffee :D
<tathhu> Replacing it, yes
<dobey> tathhu: you need to flash android 4.4, boot into it, then reboot to bootloader, and then flash ubuntu with ubuntu-device-flash
<nhaines> I haven't tested that yet.  (There's a chance the radio changed and might cause problems.  Although on a N7, maybe that's not an issue.)
<dobey> the kernel/recovery on the newer androids cause problems
<tathhu> dobey, thanks
<nhaines> dobey: it seemed to work fine on a N7 with a dual boot with Android 5.1.1.
<nhaines> But if you're just replacing Android altogether, it'd be smarter to drop back down to 4.4. anyway.
<dobey> nhaines: multirom works differently
<dobey> so yeah, multirom can work ok along 5.x at least
<dobey> at least, it works ok with stock recovery. i've seen people have issues with other recovery images flashed on
<tathhu> Night stop hopping now, alltought battery life sucks on ubuntu
<tathhu> Or maybe it was just stuff on 5.x:P
<tathhu> Or LTE :F
<meles> Today I had issues with my bluetooth so I restarted my BQ Aquarius E4.5 but it didn't come on again and now I'm not able to switch it on anymore. Battery was full and now its  plugged in but even the indicator Led stays off. Did anybody have this issue before or heard about it?
<nhaines> Battery on my N7 is nice.
<tathhu> I had tooo much battery drain while android lasts for days :(
<nhaines> I find that my N5 doesn't last more than maybe two days in Android.  Been a very long time since I tried it in Ubuntu.
<tathhu> Would be nice to have just wifi-N7 so I could use faster server :(
<meles> solved the issue
<nhaines> meles: care to share how?
<bobloblian> awe: sorry I didn't get a chance to ping you yesterday, but checking now to see if you found any info how I can find out of my inability to detect the cell networks is a hardware issue or a cell-network issue
<awe> bobloblian, I did spend some time looking at this yesterday, but unfortunately don't have any great news for you
<awe> bobloblian, my only suggestion at this point would be to see whether or not the other provider in your area works for you.
<awe> bobloblian, we're going to need to do more investigation with the modem vendor
<awe> basically, there are four bands for GSM
<awe> the US/CA use 850/1900, and Europe...most of the rest of the world use 900/1800
<awe> the krillin device is supposed to support all four
<awe> but as it was originallly designed to be sold in Europe, my guess is that the internal fw is biased towards the Euro frequencies.
<awe> I'm able to use it here in Boston, but it's far from *good*
<bobloblian> hm.  well, I have already tried a sim card from the other provider, same deal, it doesn't detect any networks.
<bobloblian> so does this mean that the phone may physically be able to detect the network, and a fw update may be coming in the future to fix the issue?
<awe> no
<awe> at this point there's no fw update, because we still don't fully understand the problem
<awe> question... how remote are you?  Are you in a city center, and if not, have you tried in an area with known strong signal?
<bobloblian> I have walked to within 100 meters of the tower and tested it there, pretty sure it's not a signal strength issue
<awe> as mentioned, even for me in Boston, 2g doesn't work very well.  It takes quite a long time for the phone to register, and some areas there's no 2g coverage at all
<awe> wow, you know where the towers are?
<awe> bobloblian, have you filed a bug?
<bobloblian> yep, there are 4 of them, have been to 2 of them, the others are on mountain tops, would have gone but didn't see the point after the first two didnt' work
<bobloblian> I haven't filed a bug because I want to determine if this is a software or hardware problem first
<bobloblian> if the issue is that the phone won't physically scan, then I need to go back to bqa
<awe> if it's a software problem, it's software that we're not able to modify
<bobloblian> s/bqa/bq/
<awe> also re: the system settings and manual vs. auto-registration
<awe> your SIM card controls this
<bobloblian> when I was at the store, we tried my sim card in an android phone and it worked fine, and we tried the sim card from the same phone in my phone, and it didn't scan...
<awe> so it says "Mode=auto-only", then system settings won't try to list operators
<bobloblian> that sim card was from the other provider
<awe> did it say "Searching" in the UI?
<awe> ( ie. the network indicator where the SIM cards are shown )
<bobloblian> yes, goes from searching, to unregistered, every once in a while it says denied
<bobloblian> where do I check the "Mode=auto-only" setting?
<bobloblian> is that in list-modems?
<awe> yes
<awe> under NetworkRegistration
<bobloblian> I don't remmeber that, let me run it again...
<bobloblian> under networkRegistration mode=auto, status=searching
<bobloblian> name=""
<bobloblian> actuall name=
<bobloblian> but under gui I have it set to 2g only, not sure if that is relevant
<awe> so is the "Carrier" field not greyed out on your phone under Cellular settings?
<awe> in theory, having it set to 2g only shouldn't make a difference.  That's all the phone is capable of
<awe> have you installed any other non-std software on it?
<bobloblian> correct, I can select carrier, which brings me to another screen where I can tap carrier, there it spins for a few seconds, then leaves me with a checkmark beside automatically
<bobloblian> phone is out of the box, got dekko and a few things installed, haven't enabled developer mode on it yet
<awe> ok
<awe> if you select "Carrier", on that screen you should see "Carrier" and "APN"
<bobloblian> yes
<bobloblian> carrier shows "none"
<awe> unfortunately, I don't have a SIM that allows me to specify manual registration
<awe> does the screen respond if you tap "none" ( ie. does it present you with any options? )
<awe> as I understand it, there's supposed to be a control that allows you to select "auto" vs. a specific carrier
<awe> but only if the SIM alllows it
<bobloblian> that is when I get the spinning circle for 4-20 seconds, then the checkmark beside the word automatically
<awe> ok, so it's probably because it's not picking up any carriers, and then falling back to auto
<bobloblian> is the list-operators command supposed to show the list of networks that would be available?
<awe> yes, but you said previously that it doesn't report any operators, just /ril_0 and /ril_1
<bobloblian> correct
<awe> what's the other provider?
<awe> the first provider you mentioned was ice wireless
<bobloblian> the other provider is bell
<bobloblian> there is another provider telus, but they carry on the same equipment, so same thing, just different billing address
<bobloblian> the bell equipment supports all the frequencies the phone does, on both 2g and 3g
<bobloblian> so in theory, the phone should at least see those networks under list-operators
<bobloblian> I guess my next step is to dig into the ofono docs and see if I can get some sort of debug info...
<awe> there isn't any
<awe> again, network registration is handled by the modem fw
<bobloblian> heh.  would explain why I haven't found it yet ;)
<awe> the closest I've found is that there's a RF configuration mode
<awe> which may be used to pin the device to a particular set of frequencies
<awe> unfortunately, the BQ device only supports 0 ( automatic ), 1 ( Europe ), and 3 ( Japan )
<awe> so as I mentioned earlier, the only thing I can do now is to reach out to the modem vendor for more information
<awe> but atm, there's not much more I can do to help...
<awe> I checked Ice Wireless' site, and they only include 3g in their coverage map
<bobloblian> you have been more than helpful already, I think I already owe you a couple cases of beer...
<awe> I know you mentioned an android device
<awe> have you tried setting it to 2g
<awe> and seeing how well it works?
<bobloblian> hm, the android device isn't mine, it belonged to the guy who works at the store where I got my sim card
 * awe a couple of cases of canadian beer; damn, that would make my day
 * awe used to drive to Montreal for Molson Brador
<bobloblian> But I could go back down their and get them to try again
<awe> hmm
<awe> ok
<bobloblian> we canadians like our beer ;)
<awe> that at least would give us an apples to apples comparison
<awe> otherwise the android phone may have been operating on 3g
<awe> this really could be a coverage issue with the 2g network
<bobloblian> okay, I can probably get there later this afternoon, I will do that and ping you some time tomorrow to let you know how it went
<awe> ok, thanks much. If I learn anything more, I'll email you direct.  Was planning on doing that later today anyways...
<tathhu> 2015/10/15 21:54:21 Flashing version 2 from ubuntu-touch/vivid channel and server http://system-image.tasemnice.eu to device deb
<tathhu> 46.90 MB / 46.90 MB [=====================================] 100.00 % 67.01 KB/s
<tathhu> 144.37 MB / 335.05 MB [===>______] 43.09 % 63.68 KB/s 51145.26 MB / 335.05 MB [============================>______________________________________] 43.36 % 63.54 KB/s 50m58s
<tathhu> hnng
<tathhu> w00ps
<bobloblian> excellent.  Thanks again for looking into this, I really can't say how much I appreciate it
<ogra_> tathhu, thanks for the ascii art :)
<nhaines> tathhu: you'll make it.  :)
<tathhu> ogra_, no problem :P
<ogra_> :)
<tathhu> nhaines, yep, whatching counter-strike so this isn't real problem :P
<tathhu> 1min \o/
<tathhu> hmm
<tathhu> failed to enter recovery and it's on recovery...
<tathhu> okay.jpg
<tathhu> rebooted and now it's pushng files \o/
<nhaines> \o/
<tathhu> Woops, vidid is.. like.. old. Anything more ota6'ish? :P
<nhaines> tathhu: you'll want to use the ubuntu-rtm/release or /14.04 branch or whatever it's called nowadays.
<tathhu> thanks <3
<tathhu> 1h download.. maybe tomorrow :P
<nhaines> Remember to queue it up befor bed.  :)
<tathhu> uhhhh now server seems to work, only 8min :P
<tathhu> might do it while playing, rrrip
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-16
<daniel_> I seen the lastest OTA arrived tonight which i think was version 26 which OTA number was it and have you a link to the latest update changes?
<slangasek> daniel_: hi - this was an accidental early publication of an update; it's been withdrawn again from the servers, sorry about that
<slangasek> daniel_: if you got it installed, you're one of the lucky few and you get to keep the new OTA-7 code early
<sil2100> daniel_: it will be officially available around Monday
<daniel_> also, on reboot i find that the bq aquarius doesnt reboot even if there is battery power! until i plug in into mains power supply then a reboot happens
<slangasek> is that a new problem you're seeing after downloading this new update?
<daniel_> guess i am a lucky one, ref OTA 7
<pmcgowan> daniel_, hey, the OTA is still being qualified so it was unintentional that it showed up, did you download or just looking for whats to come?
<daniel_> had the latest OTA 7 update from what i see it downloaded and rebooted phone
<daniel_> i wasn't expecting it this time i waited normally i check to see when its arrival date is
<daniel_> this won't inhibit my phone will it?
<slangasek> daniel_: it should not.  you have the same code that we were planning to release to all users early next week
<daniel_> whats is there that has come or about to come?
<sil2100> daniel_: the update is safe, it passed QA testing already so all should be good - there was just still one test that our QA team wanted to do, which is why the image release date is next week
<sil2100> daniel_: sadly, the official release notes are not yet ready ;)
<daniel_> how unusual for me! i feel blessed if thats the phrase i should coin! this was the version 26 release? how many others did it go out to?
<sil2100> daniel_: we hope that not too many ;) We always feel a bit bad if an image that did not have all of our QA processes finished going out to the users, so we hope only a few people got it
<pmcgowan> daniel_, thats not any sort of known issue
<sil2100> Nothing bad if people got it, but still, we prefer if the image is released with phasing and in proper timelines
<pmcgowan> daniel_, its the final version to be released early next week so its ok that you got it, but we were awaiting more testing results
<pmcgowan> daniel_, is your reboot issue new?
<daniel_> i didn't file a bug report as it only happens occassionally!
<daniel_> i chatted with some one else on freenode they had the same issue and plugging into mains power corrected it! luckky for me i am not reliant on the phone on a business basis and this effect happened when i was on a beach and needed some time out anyway! phone rebooted and operational now though
<daniel_> will i need to make any further adjustments when the official OTA is released?
<daniel_> also had a battery deprecation from about 50% down to zero today at around 9pm uk time! seemed very odd!
<sil2100> daniel_: hey, no, no adjustments needed :) As for battery usage issues, we're looking into these all the time but it's hard to get all of them fixed
<daniel_> never had a power consumption like that with no other resources or processes  running at that time
<daniel_> yes tricky one to fix unless your rebooting phone constantly i guess luckyily for me its only happend on two or three occasions
<daniel_> as to the sudden drop in battery eariler i wondered if i was near a magnet of some sort! is this possible say for a person to carry a device to zero out your battery level?
<ahoneybun> jose: are you the one who rejected me
<ahoneybun> lol
<daniel_> do you have a reply to the 50% to zero battery life i experienced earlier or should i not be concerned?
<daniel_> no apps or resources were being used at that period of time!
<slangasek> daniel_: as pmcgowan said, it's not a known issue.  there's probably not anyone around currently who could try to debug this with you, sorry - but it doesn't seem to be a common problem
<sil2100> daniel_: did you fill in a bug already? I don't think I can help here, since I did not experience it on my arale phone yet
<slangasek> I'm not saying you shouldn't be concerned about it... having your phone's battery drain *is* concerning
<daniel_> just wondered thought it maybe a freak of nature or was paranoid that someone had a deivce locally that would drain it unnecessarily
<pmcgowan> daniel_, which phone do you have?
<daniel_> thanks again for your information! i will  forward to the official release ntoes when the become avaiable
<pmcgowan> on arale there are reports of occasional fairly rapid battery drain, but BQ devices should be better than android
<daniel_> using the BQ aquarius E4.5
<pmcgowan> i.e. mx4
<pmcgowan> daniel_, no that should be very good on battery, you may want to file a report
<daniel_> never had this occur before
<daniel_> i'll file a report if i get a repeat of the occurance
<pmcgowan> thanks
<daniel_> love this phone so far and when time comes will update to an newer phone running ubuntu!
<pmcgowan> thank you
<daniel_> are you the devs involved with the release cycles?
<pmcgowan> yes, many are on this channel all the time
<daniel_> nice to know that i can relay back to you and i'll try not to take up too much of your time!!
<sil2100> Yes, glad to hear you like it!
<sil2100> No worries, we're all here to help as much as we can
<jose> ahoneybun: sorry? rejected you from what?
<daniel_> will have a play around from the user experience and perhaps join you again on a future gogole hang out !
<ahoneybun> oh not you then lol
<ahoneybun> jose: I tried to get into the loco council ml
<jose> I'm no longer part of the loco council, and that ml is private
<jose> sorry :)
<ahoneybun> jose: I just wanted to see if someone put my name forward lol
<daniel_> user experience point of view! yet to delve into contributing ubuntu will have to join an OS project of some kind!
<ahoneybun> mailing list should not be private
<jose> ahoneybun: (#ubuntu-locoteams)
<daniel_> slaters people
<sil2100> Goodnight o/
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> i have an issue on my bq 4.5 updated to latest: everytime i try to install something it re-asks my ubuntu one account and loops back to it with 'account error' even tryed to make a new account but problem remains..is this a known bug?
<lotuspsychje> cant install logviewer to see whats going on, no syslog or dmesg errors neither
<EdwardMorbius> morning :) is OTA-6 hotfix phased like other updates?
<dholbach> good morning
<DanChapman> good morning o/
<matv1> hmm i just smashed my bq on the floor which is now unusable. Luckily i still had the nexus4 with some ancient UT release. I reflashed it with --wipe. all looks well but what i noticed is that last update date shows 1/1/70
<matv1> known bug?
<matv1> reflashed it to stable i should add
<mcphail> What's the bq OTA this morning? A security fix for the "test" app or a full OTA?
 * matv1 is wondering where that would be registered to.. Canonical system image??
<mcphail> Actually, I've clicked on the "Updates" page and the OTA isn't there. Why did I get a notification???
<EdwardMorbius> for me the hotfix didnt arrive yet as well
<teve> "So, due to a unfortunate mistake the OTA-7 update got prematurely"
<teve> published for a few minutes last night - which is why people had the
<teve> update notification on their phones.
<EdwardMorbius> is hotfix phased like other ota updates?
<mcphail> I've not had any updates for ages, so was quite pleased to see the update notification this morning
<mcphail> Buth nothing was there :(
<EdwardMorbius> mcphail I think last update was on 20.9 or something, otas come once every 6 weeks or so I believe.
<mcphail> Yes, but was expecting a hotfix. Or is that just for meizu phones?
<EdwardMorbius> hotfix should be for all phones but I am also waiting for it
<mcphail> EdwardMorbius: you on bq?
<EdwardMorbius> mcphail yes E4.5 from one of the flash sales
<mcphail> EdwardMorbius: I wonder if bq are doing their usual lengthy QA on it
<EdwardMorbius> mcphail I dont know which why I asked whether ota with hotfix is maybe phased because than would mean 24 hours to get it
<EdwardMorbius> mcphail not that I downloaded the test application, but I still like my updates :D
<mcphail> EdwardMorbius: I'm hoping they sneak a couple of bugfixes along with it :)
<EdwardMorbius> mcphail I dont think so, if I read the mail on the mailing list correctly its the same as OTA-6 but with this hotfix, OTA-7 will come next week with fixes :)
 * mcphail tries to be patient
<matv1> mcphail EdwardMorbius As far as I saw in earlier OTA's BQ was always quite quick with their part
<EdwardMorbius> mcphail still much better than android, new ota every 6 weeks plus bugs like this fixed fast, on android you wait for months for your manufacturer to release a point release update for Android, if you get it at all.
<EdwardMorbius> mcphail mostly yes, though last ota came some days after meizu because of their testing.
<mcphail> matv1: OTA6 took about 5 days longer from bq
<EdwardMorbius> I understand that bq wants more testing, not fun getting your support spammed if something goes wrong with the image :))
<EdwardMorbius> by the way did anyone have their weather apps stop working properly? like opensweathermap api is down or something? michael zanettis app for example
<mcphail> I have never actually used the weather app
<EdwardMorbius> mcphail I used michael zanettis app but for some reason weather is not update for some days now, I installed another weather application and it seems to be working, weird.
<EdwardMorbius> default weather app is a bit underwhelming
<matv1> EdwardMorbius I just checked. Same here.
<EdwardMorbius> matv1 then its probably something on the openweather side
<EdwardMorbius> though yaoswa app seems to be working
<matv1> must be. changing to the weatherchannel as data input helps
<EdwardMorbius> matv1 unfortunately mz's app doesnt have another backend
<matv1> ah i see. I mostly just look out the window :)
<matv1> that backend always works
<EdwardMorbius> matv1 me too but sometimes I like to check the temperature or a short forecast
<EdwardMorbius> at least there is no shortage of weather apps in the store :D
<matv1> EdwardMorbius true :)
<EdwardMorbius> weather apps on android are often just for eye candy because they look pretty on the home screen
<matv1> EdwardMorbius well pretty counts too. I am glad Canonical design pays attention to pretty :)
<EdwardMorbius> matv1 yes design is pretty important to users, too bad they changed the overall theme, I liked the old theme during development better, the dark one that looked more ubuntu
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy World Food Day! 😃
<EdwardMorbius> when some people saw apps scope on my phone they said it looks a bit like ios which I didnt take as a compliment XD
<matv1> EdwardMorbius I agree mostly. But i understand why its easier to do design with a consistent whitish background
<matv1> haha no that is downright insulting :D
<EdwardMorbius> matv1 probably yes though theming is planned in the future I believe
<EdwardMorbius> I am not sure if the messaging app in ota-6 was a bug or a feature, it has new lines, separators or something that dont look good.
<robin-hero> Hi! I got a notification about a new release this morning, but when I clicked on it the update manager showed there's no available update. What was this?
<dholbach> robin-hero, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg16258.html
<robin-hero> dholbach: Thanks
<robin-hero> but I only got a notification
<dholbach> yeah, it was pulled again
<DrColossos> Hello, I'd love to get Ubuntu on my HTC Desire Z ... no luck so far
<DrColossos> I followed the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/flipped_vision, both via phablet-flash, and manual flashing via 4ext recovery ...
<robin-hero> dholbach: Sorry, but I don't understand what you mean on this.
<DrColossos> in either case, it does not work - screen stays black, backlight comes on a few times, but gets all black again ... doing that over and over again
<dholbach> robin-hero, the update was released prematurely, when discovered it got pulled from the channel again - it was available for 18 mins and will be put out there officially in due time
<DrColossos> I was able to get cyanogenMod 10.1 on it, so the device sure works
<robin-hero> dholbach: Oh thanks, I got it
<DrColossos> anybody has a clue what I could do to get Ubuntu running on my HTC Desire Z?
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA-7 update prematurely published for a short timeframe, please ign
<sil2100> uh oh topic too long
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA-7 prematurely published for a short period, please ignore notifi
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA-7 premature short-lived publish, please ignore notification
<sil2100> Better, although a bit less verbose
<tvoss> mardy, around?
<Saviq> charles, hey, is it a known issue that the BT indicator on flo/vivid would show BT as being off, when it actually works?
<doko> pstolowski, tvoss sent me here. is mediascanner2 in -proposed still targeted for wily?
<pstolowski> doko, not sure, jamesh may know?
<neolynx> hi all
<doko> oh man, I like being passed around :-/
<neolynx> I'm trying to boot with break=top on an bq aquaris E4.5 ubuntu phone, without success. adb shell does not find a device
<pstolowski> doko, sorry, not my baby ;)
<neolynx> any ideas on this ?
<akik> adb works on the ubuntu phone?
<neolynx> akik: yes as soon as the android HAL container has initialized the hardware
<neolynx> as fas as i can tell
<akik> do you have android installed on the e4.5 ?
<tvoss> doko, it's only hope 2 :)
<neolynx> akik: please read my question, it's an ubuntu phone
<tvoss> hop, even :)
<akik> neolynx: i'm just wondering how android and ubuntu go together?
<neolynx> akik: ubuntu phone piggy backs on android in an LXC for hardware abstraction
<akik> neolynx: where can i read more about this? i'm interested to learn more
<akik> do you know if meizu mx4 has the same kind of container?
<doko> tvoss, pstolowski: this is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-media/+bug/1500859. is OTA7 before the wily release?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1500859 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu) "hard coded dependency on non-existing version of runtime library" [Critical,Fix committed]
<neolynx> akik: https://developer.ubuntu.com/static/devportal_uploaded/136981fa-6287-49d3-9874-06f40b2e4eb7-cms_page_media/380/ubuntu_touch_architecture.png
<ahoneybun> somebody should update some of the images on d.u.com
<neolynx> does anyone know if kernel parameters break= are supposed to work on bq aquaris e4.5 ?
<davidcalle> ogra_, ^ do you know?
<ogra_> davidcalle, which one ? :P
<davidcalle> Pick one :D
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> neolynx, how would you interact with it ? (neither a frameboffer console nor a serial one are enabled by default, even if you could manage to attach a keyboard)
<ogra_> neolynx, though technically the initrd is the same as on every other ubuntu ... i.e. break= would stop the boot and try to give you a shell
<neolynx> according to https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<neolynx> there should be the possibility to boot with break=top, which should initiate an adb server
<ogra_> that assumes there is adbd in the initrd
<ogra_> i think that was dropped for production devices
<neolynx> well, there is if you look in it
<ogra_> yes, but it is a binary that can not run
<ogra_> you could replace it with a binary that can run (like a very old version from the archive)
<neolynx> but as hw is not initialized, this is useless. therefore my question how this is supposed to work. is this a mediatek chip issue and works with other chipsets ?
<ogra_> it works with any chip
<neolynx> ogra_: so the shipped adbd in the boot-img is broken ?
<jgdx> mardy, hey, will you be able to comment on niklas's e-mail? That is, if you know what we are referring to when we talk about the notification I see/saw on the desktop
<ogra_> buut the script that starts adbd and the adbd binary itslef have not been adjusted in a long time, it wont work in the current state
<ogra_> it is broken for use inside an initrd, yes
<ogra_> (the binary got a check for the screen lock state added at some point, it will never allow any connections if there is no UI up)
<neolynx> ogra_: what is the reason it is broken ? the hardware is initialized enough to support usn connections ?
<ogra_> the hardware is fine, the adbd binary isnt
<neolynx> ogra_: ah, I see !
<ogra_> it cant work in this context ... that the binary is in the initrd is actually an oversight
<neolynx> ogra_: thanks for the info
<ogra_> (though it does no harm)
<ogra_> if you re-pack the initrd and replace the binary with one that can "just work" it should get you an adb shell in the initrd
<neolynx> ogra_: do you know if the wireless interface would be initialized enough ? or does it need the android container to work ?
<ogra_> it does
<ogra_> only adb shell can work at this point
<neolynx> ogra_: perfect. make sense
<robin-hero> Hey, Can I somehow install the OTA-7 without channel change? I want to use the stable channel, just want to install this update earlier.
<robin-hero> Anyone?
<robin-hero> If I change the channel to rc, install the image and change back to the stable it will be update to the latest stable release or I can use the latest rc image?
<davmor2> robin-hero: no it isn't released yet
<robin-hero> davmor2: Thanks, could you answer my second question too? :)
<davmor2> robin-hero: no you don't understand there is another fix landing in it, it doesn't exist yet there is no ota7, when it is built it will be landing possible Monday
<davmor2> possibly even
<robin-hero> fix for what?
<davmor2> robin-hero: patched tarball
<robin-hero> davmor2: Thanks :) But I'd like to know what is the patch about? :)
<davmor2> robin-hero: no idea you'll have to wait and see :)
<robin-hero> davmor2: And what's up with the users who were updated unforunately in the morning ? :)
<davmor2> robin-hero: they will get the new image when it lands too and ota to that
<davmor2> robin-hero: there is nothing wrong with that image it was just missing the final fix so was never meant to be release just built
<sturmflut2> Isn't my krillin supposed to update to r26 because of that security fix?
<ogra_> not sure there are extra images spun ... the main issue was the store which wont let in such packages anymore, the click fix itself will come on monday anyway
<jgdx> Chipaca, hey, do you have any idea what might cause this on amd64? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12798213/
<Chipaca> jgdx: gremlins
 * Chipaca opens the link
<jgdx> hey, that's my current conclusion as well
<Chipaca> jgdx: what go version?
<Chipaca> anyway
<jgdx> Chipaca, go version go1.5.1 linux/amd64
<Chipaca> that's a whole bunhc of errors
<Chipaca> and the warnings at the top always distract me
<jgdx> they're probably pertinent, but it's environmental because builds were passing a week ago
<Chipaca> the warnings are because of gcc5 iirc
<Chipaca> ignorable
<Chipaca> but the errors, no idea
<Chipaca> pedronis-land i think
<jgdx> Chipaca, okay, and he's back next week I think
<Chipaca> jgdx: isn't he at a spinrt this week?
<Chipaca> sprint*
<Chipaca> jgdx: is this in a silo, or in a real machine?
<Chipaca> i mean
<jgdx> Chipaca, right, sprint this week and hopefully back Monday
<Chipaca> what're the chances of the problem being "incredibly overloaded machine making all the timing tests flake"
<jgdx> Chipaca, silo and in my amd64 chroot
<Chipaca> chroot should be fine
<jgdx> 4-5 builds in a row now, so prob not flaky
<jgdx> Should be fine, how?
<Chipaca> jgdx: there's one that makes no sense
<Chipaca> unless you're running the tests as root
<Chipaca> TestDeviceListenError
<Chipaca> tries to bind port 99
<Chipaca> that *will* fail unless you're root :)
<Chipaca> and yet you're getting no error
<Chipaca> jgdx: you're not running the tests as root are you?
<jgdx> Chipaca, sorry, here are the real errors: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/221441633/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.ubuntu-push_0.68%2B15.10.20151016-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<robin-hero> ogra_: If I flash the latest image from the rc channel, and then I change the channel to stable: what will happen?
<Chipaca> jgdx: very different errors!
<Chipaca> jgdx: nothing jumps to mind as to why it might be, i'd have to look at whatever changed
<Chipaca> jgdx: what's changed?
<jgdx> Chipaca, this [1] is the only thing AFAIK. Let me check more closely. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-push/poller-checks-send-recv/+merge/272927
<jgdx> that's the only one
<Chipaca> jgdx: try building without it?
<Chipaca> jgdx: it's entirely possible something changed elsewhere in the stack, and that push FTBFS as a consequence
<robin-hero> davmor2: Could you answer my question? :) If I flash the latest image from the rc channel, and then I change the channel to stable: what will happen? It will show the newest image as OTA update from the stable channel?
<ogra_> robin-hero, it will do a full install of the image in the target channel
<Chipaca> and bring forth the apocalypse
 * Chipaca -> lunch
<robin-hero> the flash, but the change channel command too?
<ogra_> you might get probs with apps since the rc-proposed channel has a newer framework, so if you switch to stable you go backwards in time with the system, but the apps stay
<ogra_> if you switch to stable only after OTA the risk is low though
<jgdx> Chipaca, might be you're right. This is the log ouput from head-1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12798371/
<Chipaca> jgdx: that's your problem right there: earth and moon have been swapped in their orbits! we are doomed!
 * Chipaca -> really lunch now
<jgdx> okok :)
<pmcgowan> robin-hero, stand by for the next annoucnement, you should stay with stable if thats what you want
<pmcgowan> we are still working out details
<robin-hero> ogra_: I'm talking about rc, not rc-proposed
<ogra_> rc ?
<robin-hero> yes, http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc/
<ogra_> if you switch to RC right now you most likely get the same image you are running
<pmcgowan> robin-hero, which image do you want?
<ogra_> not sure the OTA candidate was copied over yet
<ogra_> RC only gets populated shortly before release for upgrade testing and the like
<robin-hero> pmcgowan: the release which was released this morning ( I know it was only an accident)
<pmcgowan> robin-hero, ok so give us a little time
<robin-hero> why? :) is it release today? :) (not at Monday)
<ogra_> no, it is on monday
<pmcgowan> ogra_, thats what is being discussed
<pmcgowan> robin-hero, like I said, if you can wait just a bit
<ogra_> well, the official OTA rollout is definitely monday  ... there might be ways to obtain it earlier ;)
<ogra_> for the eager ones :)
<robin-hero> It sounds interesting :)
<ogra_> robin-hero, just watch the mailing list, if there is such a thing it will be announced there (or here)
<ogra_> no promises :)
<robin-hero> thanks, I'm subscribed to the mailing list. :)
<tathhu> Ahh that was the update.. :P
<jgdx> tedg, you had some "error opening shm" failures in UAL, right?
<tedg> jgdx: We had, we removed them by making the LTTng stuff only activated by an environment variable.
<jgdx> tedg, okay. Do you know what causes this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12798718/
<ogra_> well, could it be that this var is always set ?
 * ogra_ sees 100s of lines of ltt-ng spam in all app logs
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> ltt-ust
<tedg> Yeah, I believe it is the LTTng tracepoints in the QPA
<tedg> I mean, the QPA plugin, not the interface itself.
<tedg> jgdx: ^
<jgdx> tedg, in a go project?
<tedg> jgdx: Is it using Qt?
<jgdx> tedg, hm, yeah.
<jgdx> but it's not just noise, it's failing to start
<tedg> I doubt the LTTng meesages are causing it to fail to start.
<tedg> If it is Go, I'd be guessing that a bunch of libraries are expecting GLibMainloops that don't exist.
<tedg> Go really isn't a good language for middleware.
<jgdx> tedg, okay, thanks
<jgdx> Chipaca, upc doesn't even start on wily
<tvoss> mardy, ping
<Chipaca> jgdx: on wily desktop?
<charles> Saviq, sounds a little like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-bluetooth/+bug/1499687
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1499687 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth turn on automatically " [Undecided,New]
<charles> Saviq, but probably not the same
<charles> Saviq, is it repeatable?
<Chipaca> jgdx: it should be able to run, but you need a ton of stuff, plus point it at the right config
<jgdx> Chipaca, okay
<Chipaca> jgdx: how does it fail to start for you?
<Chipaca> jgdx: for me it's complaining about not having a launcher. and also about running out of memory (?)
<jgdx> Chipaca, I shut down my wily, let me get back to you. But okay, so nothing related to the failing test we saw..
<Saviq> charles, yeah, my flo does that on every bood
<Saviq> boot, even
<Saviq> charles, it looks like the indicator starts early, when the adapter isn't there yet
<Saviq> charles, and bails out - the weird thing is that when you go to settings everything, except for the on/off switch is working, and BT in fact works
<charles> wonderful if it's that easy. it ought to always be watching for the adapter to appear
<Saviq> charles, some error msgs from the indicator log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12799432/
<charles> Saviq, could you file a new ticket for this?
<Saviq> charles, yeah, wanna test with BlueZ 5 first to see if worth investigating even
<charles> ack
<dobey> jgdx: if you want to use push client under X, the hard part will probably be getting the u1 account created, because you have to do with with the qt online-accounts, which requires mir
<jgdx> dobey, isn't it possible to just choose another qpa plugin (x)?
<dobey> jgdx: no. trusted sessions require mir
<dobey> jgdx: you might be able to run system-settings under the mir-on-x thing that mhall119 was playing with
<robin-hero> Hey! Just flashed the r26 release from the stable channel, but not I have got an empty sound indicator with the following title: indicator-sound
<robin-hero> Oh, a restart fixed it
<kyrofa> Does anyone know where I can download the most recent boot.img for the mako?
<tathhu> r26 = ota-7?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-17
<Paddy_NI> How do I package an "npm package" for snappy?
<Paddy_NI> Specifically "peerflix"
<bneo99> hi, im trying to port ubuntu touch to an android device (samsung galaxy s2 i9100g) and im following the touch porting guide but im stuck
<bneo99> theres this part that told me to add my device repo to the phablet/devices
<bneo99> im still new to git and all these repo stuff so im not sure how should i add my device repo
<OerHeks> bneo99, did you see this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9100 or is the i9100g different?
<bneo99> the processor's different
<bneo99> the i9100g uses the samsung exynos processor while the i9100g uses the ti omap processor
<bneo99> shoot
<bneo99> the i9100*
<OerHeks> errwrong url http://www.android-hilfe.de/thema/galaxy-s2-i9100g-rom-ubuntu-touch.415553/
<OerHeks> it is in german
<bneo99> i doubt  i can read german
<OerHeks> google translate can help a lot :-)
<bneo99> it seems that it has an english thread at xdadevelopers
<bneo99> i read that thread before but it has been very inactive (abandoned since late 2013 )
<bneo99> im looking for the latest method to do it, using the lxc container method
<bneo99> those are the old methods where Ubuntu is in a chroot enviroment
<OerHeks> oke, i guess you might want to wait until a dev show up.
<bneo99> okay, thanks anyways
<OerHeks> yw
<lotuspsychje> morning guys
<lotuspsychje> i had an ubuntu one account loop on bq 4.5 recently, it said account error on 2 working logins resetting device to defaults didnt fix, after few times retry it went away ayone got a clue?
<fj_> i want install ubuntu on huawei G610
<fj_> i wanna know if anyone try it before
<nhaines> !devices
<ubot5`> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<nhaines> That's all the info we have.
<fj_> this is list of all supported or i can make a try ???
<fj_> ???
<bneo99> any devs online? need some help on porting Touch to my device
<nhaines> bneo99: you may have better luck Tuesday (Monday is a release day).  But if you stick around, some people might be on in the next day or so.  :)
<bneo99> okay, thanks
<nhaines> Right time zone, but it's the weekend.  :)
<bneo99> what time zone are they on?
<nhaines> Mostly London Time.  You can also try the mailing list.
<bneo99> okay, thankss
<popey> bneo99: what device?
<bneo99> Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100g
<tathhu> ayy
<yellabs> hi there
<yellabs> is there a pdf reader for the phone ?
<OerHeks> hi yellabs
<OerHeks> i just looked @ unofficial https://uappexplorer.com/apps
<OerHeks> https://uappexplorer.com/apps?view=list&q=pdf&sort=-points
<yellabs> goede website thanks
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> ik weet niet zeker of die up2date is, maar wel een start
<yellabs> heb je ook een ubuntu phone ?
<yellabs> heb er hier even tijdelijk een in mijn handen .. digilab bibliotheek tilburg ( centrum ) opensource hoekje
<OerHeks> Nee, nog niet..maar dat gaat wel snel komen. ik volg het graag
<yellabs> zou toch in ieder bibliotheek moeten zijn , vindt je ook niet ? :)
<popey> Yes, docviewer is in the store and can open pdf
<OerHeks> thanks popey :-)
<OerHeks> yellabs, nice, so you can 'rent' / borrow one on your librarycard?
<yellabs> i have just tested the pdf reader
<yellabs> works great
<yellabs> now the ubuntu phone is on display for public
<OerHeks> Oh nice, would you make a picture and write a little story about it?
<yellabs> and no , you cant rent it.. just see it .. :)
<OerHeks> popey, and others, would love to know about it!
<OerHeks> or just link to the website :-)
<yellabs> the story is on the facebook page
<yellabs> https://www.facebook.com/LinuxFlavourz
<yellabs> with picture
<yellabs> afcause we do more then just the ubuntu phone
<OerHeks> Thanks ☺
<yellabs> raspberry py, open source operating system , 3d print etc etc
<OerHeks> that is also good to know, that ubuntu-phone is getting attention in this digilab, i will visit you soon.
<OerHeks> meet&greet
<yellabs> you are welcome
<OerHeks> Thanks.
<yellabs> saturday - from 13.00 to 17.00
<yellabs> OerHeks , van welke stad ben je ?
<yellabs> je hebt het wel eens verteld, maar ik ben het vergeten
<yellabs> was het arnhem ?
<OerHeks> Haarlem
<yellabs> oh okee, het is wel een eindje weg,
<yellabs> any way , have a nice day !
<OerHeks> Daytrip card normally € 39,00, for €13.50 is doable
<OerHeks> have fun yellabs !
<lotuspsychje> i had an ubuntu one account loop on bq 4.5 recently, it said account error on 2 working logins resetting device to defaults didnt fix, after few times retry it went away ayone got a clue?
<tur_lance_54> Does anyone here use an ubuntu touch phone as their primary phone?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<tathhu> yes
<tathhu> (and only :P)
<lotuspsychje> bq 4.5 and nexus7 tablet on touch here
<tur_lance_54> Great. I've just got an MX4
<lotuspsychje> i thought they sold out tur_lance_54 ?
<tur_lance_54> Haha. My bro, who loves his iPhone too much gave me his two days ago ;)
<tathhu> :o
<lotuspsychje> wth...
<lotuspsychje> he gave you his mx4?
<tur_lance_54> Reset it to factory settings and gave it to me.
<lotuspsychje> nice mate
<lotuspsychje> tur_lance_54: howd you like it so far?
<tur_lance_54> Errr.... I'm finding it hard to get used to and it hasn't replaced my Samsung Note II with CyanogenMod yet.
<lotuspsychje> well weve played with unity for some time now, so were used to it :p
<lotuspsychje> tur_lance_54: you use ubuntu desktop too?
<lotuspsychje> or only phone experience
<tur_lance_54> Tried installing the Yahoo! Mail app as an experiment from the Ubuntu Software Centre and it's asking me to set up an Ubuntu One Account.
<tur_lance_54> Thought Ubuntu One was 'GAME OVER' a while back
<lotuspsychje> tur_lance_54: its still hooked for the phones
<lotuspsychje> database of users remain
<tur_lance_54> lotuspsychje I am using Ubuntu GNOME
<lotuspsychje> they just dont do the cloud storage anymore
<lotuspsychje> ah ok
<lotuspsychje> tur_lance_54: so create your ubuntu one accoutn safely
<tur_lance_54> Do I have to set up an Ubuntu One Account to download apps to my phone?
<tathhu> Yes
<lotuspsychje> yes
<tathhu> :(
<lotuspsychje> thats really no big deal
<tur_lance_54> lotuspsychje OK, no problem
<argon181> little qustion about ubuntu one: they stopped the service for desktop (cloud, backup and stuff) and i read, that you can get the software free, but where?
<lotuspsychje> argon181: software as in ubuntu phone apps?
<argon181> nono, the "server" software the cloudservice used
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> maybe thats a question for #ubuntu argon181
<lotuspsychje> someone might know howto
<argon181> ok, i just asked it here, you guys talked about it, thanks
<argon181> so i am known as argon181?
<lotuspsychje> argon181: join #ubuntu please, there's a trigger about one
<argon181> should be something else
<lotuspsychje> argon181: it is...
<argon181> hm, ok
<tur_lance_54> Right then fellas, I've got my Ubuntu One Account set up and installed my first program through it onto my phone. So this 'app' that you swipe with "Today", "NearBy", "Apps", "News" etc with a grey background is always running? Or can you close it?
<tathhu> Yes it's always running, you can remove ones you don't want/need with that star on topright
<tur_lance_54> Thanks tathhu, can I change the background from the default grey?
<lotuspsychje> tur_lance_54: you can set backgroud slide to another wallpaper
<lotuspsychje> tur_lance_54: not the scopes or default ubuntu color theme
<tathhu> Anyone else running ota 7 got that magic grey.. thingy when scrolling down today-scope? http://i.imgur.com/f4ZvB4s.png
<tathhu> o.o i "rebooted" it and its gone
<popey> thats an arrow, madly sized
<popey> and you're probably alone as not many have ota-7
<ahoneybun> mhall119: how did you get the N4 to work with slimport right?
<ahoneybun> mine just shows half the screen filled with the phone UI
<lotuspsychje> i had an ubuntu one account loop on bq 4.5 recently, it said account error on 2 working logins resetting device to defaults didnt fix, after few times retry it worked again ayone got a clue?
<dhbiker> so any word on arale ?
<dhbiker> will it be availible or is it the end :D
<Rhymnoceros> wazzup!
<dhbiker> don't know if i asked but
<dhbiker> is there any way to set a custom ringtone ?
<dhbiker> i can't find the setting o.O
<dhbiker> or i'm blind
<jgdx> dhbiker, think there's a bug for it
<jgdx> dhbiker, yup: bug 1268097
<ubot5`> bug 1268097 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "[System settings] Can't set user-supplied ring tone" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268097
<dhbiker> ah.
<jgdx> there probably are ways if you really want it
<dhbiker> we'll get there eventually
<dhbiker> nah no hurry
<dhbiker> was just surprised
<tathhu> is there setting ui for saving eg screenshots in to sd card?
<jgdx> yeah, it's one of those things that have been pushed I guess
 * tathhu lazyman
<dhbiker> what was in the last arale rc update
<dhbiker> 140 something MB
<dhbiker> o.O
<tur_lance_54> Is ubuntu touch still kinda in beta?
<jgdx> tur_lance_54, using OMG Ubuntu as a source, the phase we're currently in is for enthusiasts, developers, etc.
<jgdx> early adopters, ubuntu fans, et al
<tathhu> And everything you read on internet is true.
<jgdx> everything I say is a lie
<tathhu> :D
<tathhu> Damn
<jgdx> it's the old nut!
<jgdx> :p
<tur_lance_54> Though the MX4 is a beautiful phone and has a lovely screen, I don't think it will replace my Note II just yet.
<tur_lance_54> But I will certainly give it a go
<tur_lance_54> I've just tried to install QQ on it. I have a lot of Chinese friends and a simply 'need' QQ.
<tur_lance_54> QQ ain't workin
<ahoneybun> QQ?
<jgdx> ahoneybun, input methods, I assume
<ahoneybun> m
<ahoneybun> mm
<jgdx> specifically ibus things is lacking
<jgdx> *are
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-18
<bee_keeper> hey, am thinking of getting ubuntu-touch, will i see loads of annoying ads built into it like android?  I dont want to buy music, vids and all that crap from my phone
<ogra_> no, you wont ...
<ogra_> there are options to buy music or videos (many people actually seem to do that) but you dont have to use them and there are no ads
<bee_keeper> am ashamed to say i only found about this today, i saw an announcement ages ago but didn't realise it's avalable now..
<bee_keeper> android is so commercial, it's sickening.  worse than apple
<bee_keeper> i just want real control of my phone OS
<ogra_> the curse of success :)
<bee_keeper> Is it possible to run android apps on the ubuntu-touch?
<tathhu> no
<JanC> bee_keeper: you can browse/search available apps on https://uappexplorer.com/
<bee_keeper> Thanks for the answers, just bought the BQ Aquaris E4.5
<ogra_> bee_keeper, congrats !
<jgdx> bee_keeper, \o/
<bee_keeper> Yep it looks like it's a long way from being perfect but it's definitely worthy of support
<ogra_> it really depends on your needs, for me it is a proper day to day device ... but i mainly use G+, am fine with telegram instead of whatsapp and never really tied myself to any android apps before
<jgdx> Been using it as a daily driver for 1.2 years, and it is an amazing thing–IF you can refrain from comparing it to iPhone and Android.
<bee_keeper> Thing is android is hardly bug free.  I just had a Z3 and it was rubbish plus 3x the price
<ogra_> i have to compare it at times (when helping my GF with her android phone) and i always go mad with android (the "back" action makes me crazy and i'm always trying to swipe)
<bee_keeper> Anyway, gotta dash.  thanks again
<jgdx> was thinking about the comparison of ecosystems, but also comparisons of the ethics with which Canonical, Apple and Google operate.
<jgdx> but yeah, bugs too
<fuzzy7k> Hi all, I'm trying to port a new device, ls970
<fuzzy7k> I have recovery and boot images flashed, both still work
<fuzzy7k> but when I run rootstock-touch-install, I get nothing. adb & fastboot see nothing.
<fuzzy7k> where do I go from here?
<tripleclones> amazing how joining a channel generally helps me realise solution whilst typing the question :)
<tripleclones> so hi all, no help needed (yet)
<nhaines> tripleclones: haha, that's called rubber duck debugging!  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging
<fuzzy7k> Why does the build process download files?
<fuzzy7k> Second, why does it fail when it can't find the server?
<fuzzy7k> Third, why doen't it use the file that it just downloaded two minutes ago?
<fuzzy7k>     raise ServerNotFoundError("Unable to find the server at %s" % conn.host)
<fuzzy7k> httplib2.ServerNotFoundError: Unable to find the server at api.launchpad.net
<fuzzy7k> make: *** [/home/xs/optimus-ub/out/target/product/ls970/ramdisk.img] Error 1
<nhaines> Why does the build process fail if it cannot download the files it needs from the server it can't find?
<fuzzy7k> it just downloaded them previously
<fuzzy7k> I'm also a little curious why it is downloading a binary ramdisk for an open source project.
<nhaines> If it's something that never changes, that's not uncommon.
<fuzzy7k> If it's something that never changes, why does it need to redownload during make
<nhaines> Because the script doesn't cache the file, I would assume.
<fuzzy7k> It was a retorical question. Hoping the dev's get the hint.
<nhaines> It probably isn't an issue for them.
<fuzzy7k> I'd like to contribute, but so far no luck getting anything more than recovery working.
<nhaines> What device are you working on?
<fuzzy7k> ls970, it uses the same kernel as e975, which is mid port.
<nhaines> Looks nice.  I hope you can make some headway on it.
<fuzzy7k> Should it be possible to fastboot flash system system.img(aosp image) and get a working adb shell?
<fuzzy7k> Assuming fastboot flash boot boot.img
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-17
<kaisoz> hi there
<kaisoz> I have an Aquaris E5
<kaisoz> the Android edition, but I installed Utouch on it
<kaisoz> I had no SIM card and now I have a new one but the phone is not detecting it
<kaisoz> my Android phone is detecting the card perfectly
<kaisoz> The Aquaris SIM slots used to work, since I tried few months ago and was working
<kaisoz> maybe anybody has a clue about this?
<Stanley00> kaisoz: did you try enable/disable flight mode or reboot the phone with sim card?
<kaisoz> I tried to reboot it several times
<kaisoz> in fact, each time I changed the slot I rebooted the phone
<kaisoz> I don't know if maybe enabling/disabling the flight mode is faster...
<kaisoz> is pretty weird... now I tried with the SIM card I have in the Android phone and it's not working neither...
<kaisoz> vei8
<kaisoz> so, do I need to reboot the phone each time I change the SIM card?
<kaisoz> is it enough just to enable/disable the flight mode?
<Stanley00> kaisoz: I think it should work without setting flight mode. But in case it doesn't work, you can try with flight mode first, then reboot if the former doesn't work either
<kaisoz> I don't really get why it's note detecting any sim card..
<kaisoz> in any slot..
<Stanley00> kaisoz: hmm, maybe you should reflash anroid image on it to make sure sim card slot is still functional.
<kaisoz> yes.. that's a good idea..
<kaisoz> hope that the sim slot is still working...
<kaisoz> thanks Stanley00
<kaisoz> by the way, can I force an Ota/update re-installation:?
<popey> sim trays frequently break in phones
<Stanley00> kaisoz: I think ubuntu-device-flash have an option to specify version to install
<kaisoz> thanks Stanley00
<kaisoz> popey, do that has no solution at all right...?
<Stanley00> kaisoz: that option is --revision= , you just need to map to the right ota then
<kaisoz> thx Stanley00!!
<popey> well, does "nmcli d" on the device show the radios?
<kaisoz> just the wifi connection
<kaisoz> gsm are unavailable
<popey> hm
<popey> well, that's not conclusive :)
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23337754/ is what I see on mine
<popey> i have a sim in mine
<kaisoz> yes, I see sth similar, the only difference is the wlan0 status, which shows as connectd
<kaisoz> connected
<popey> now I have connected to wifi, mine does too...
<popey> wlan0    wifi      connected    Canonical
<kaisoz> by they way, should enabling and disabling flight mode force SIM detection?
<popey> i assume mine is "unavailable" because I am roaming in another country, and have set roaming disabled
<kaisoz> or do I need to reboot the phone each time?
<popey> there's a script in ofono, which can poke the sim
<popey> let me find it
<kaisoz> thx :)
<popey> they're in /usr/share/ofono/scripts/ on the device
<kaisoz> rilmodem/test-sim-online?
<popey> try /usr/share/ofono/scripts/get-network-time
<popey> { UTC = 1476690365, DST = 1, Received = 124, Timezone = 7200, MobileCountryCode = 204, MobileNetworkCode = 16 }
<kaisoz> {}
<kaisoz> :S
<popey> I am roaming, yet it is registered on the network so knows what country I am in (204 is .nl)
<popey> hm
<kaisoz> looks like it's not really detecting it...
<popey> try /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<Stanley00> hmm... I think that ril_0 is just for cell data, right?
<popey> each ril_* device is one modem
<popey> takes a little while to run
<kaisoz> there you go
<kaisoz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23337776/
<kaisoz> I see lots of "Fake" xD
<popey> ok, so that's no sim seen
<popey> if it saw the sim you'd get way more output
<popey> clean the sim? :)
<kaisoz> I'll try that :)
<kaisoz> do you have an Aquaris?
<popey> I do, but not with me. My device is a Pro 5
<popey> my aquaris is at home
<kaisoz> just curious, do you develop with the phone or with the emulator?
<Stanley00> I got an E5 here, if you need any info
<kaisoz> thanks Stanley00
<kaisoz> I'll try to clean the SIM
<kaisoz> Stanley00, I have a nanosim with an adaptor
<popey> also make sure it's up the right way ;)
<kaisoz> to microsim
<kaisoz> does the SIM need to be like lower from the tray level?
<kaisoz> do you know what I mean?
<Stanley00> hmm... I don't think you can put it the wrong way
<kaisoz> cleaned...and the same problem..
<kaisoz> maybe it broke
<kaisoz> somehow...
<kaisoz> popey, so if the SIM is working, just calling the list-modems scripts I should see something without rebooting right?
<popey> kaisoz: I don't think we support hot swap of sims
<popey> i think you need to reboot
<kaisoz> oka
<kaisoz> same result :(
<kaisoz> so... looks like my Aquaris died
<kaisoz> somehow
<popey> shame
<om26er> did it run out of water ?
<kaisoz> by the way, another question... I've been playing doing some development... lately with unity8.. what If want to restore the version I got from the last update? Is there any way?
<popey> restore the version of what?
<kaisoz> I did some changes in unity8 and pushed it to the phone. It works good but now I would like to restore the version I got from the last update (last daily revision I get from the update server)
<kaisoz> do you know what I mean?
<kaisoz> I want to discard my version and install the official one
<kaisoz> I could discard my changes in the code so it looks like the one in launchpad, recompile and push it again, but I would like to know If there's a faster way
<sil2100> kaisoz: yes
<sil2100> kaisoz: since you made your system rw, all you need to know is force-install with apt-get install unity8 of the version it was previously
<sil2100> Like, apt-get install unity8=version_number (as root on the phone)
<sil2100> s/know/do
<kaisoz> perfect! thx!
<sil2100> You can get the previously installed unity8 version through the image manifest or by simply browsing the apt history
<sil2100> yw!
<kaisoz> sil2100, how do I see the image manifest?1
<sil2100> kaisoz: I have a script that fetches it from the right locations, if you have snappy enabled on your host PC then just do sudo snap install landing-team-tools, then just use th landing-team-tools.get-image-manifest script
<sil2100> kaisoz: like `landing-team-tools.get-image-manifest ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en krillin 451`
<sil2100> kaisoz: I can quickly fetch it for you if you don't want to install anything
<kaisoz> sure! I'll give you the version, anyway I'll install it, looks interesting :)
<kaisoz> many thanks!
<sil2100> Just need to know the channel, device and version ;)
<sil2100> There's a lot of useful scripts there (some broken right now, but yeah)
<kaisoz> device name: vegetahd
<kaisoz> channel: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<kaisoz> version version: 445
<sil2100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23337857/
<sil2100> This should be your manifest, e.g. what packages are installed on build time
<sil2100> 8.14+15.04.20160922-0ubuntu1 is the unity8 version that was coming from the archives
<kaisoz> so doing
<kaisoz> apt-get install unity8=8.14+15.04.20160922-0ubuntu1
<kaisoz> should be enough right? :)
<sil2100> Yeah - in case, when rebuilding unity8 you didn't change the version number, you might add --reinstall
<sil2100> so apt-get install --reinstall unity8=version
<kaisoz> ahh!
<sil2100> But yeah, I guess it should just work as is
<kaisoz> great
<kaisoz> many thanks sil2100
<sil2100> yw! Hope it all works as intended
<kaisoz> sil2100, I installed the snap package but I cannot find the landing-team-tools commands... do I need to enable something?
<sil2100> Oh? landing-team-tools.* doesn't work?
<sil2100> Strange! You have all snappy-related packages installed, like the ubuntu-core-launcher etc.?
<kaisoz> $ snap list
<kaisoz> Name                Version  Rev  Developer  Notes
<kaisoz> landing-team-tools  0.1      1    sil2100    -
<kaisoz> ubuntu-core         16.04.1  423  canonical  -
<kaisoz> that's it
<sil2100> And, for instance, landing-team-tools.image-info does not work?
<kaisoz> not found :(
<sil2100> Damn, hm, not sure if that's anything wrong with my snap or with snappy itself - what ubuntu version are you running?
<kaisoz> 16.10
<sil2100> Only tested it on 16.04, but as a snap it should work anywhere, not sure what's wrong with the paths in that case... could you check echo $PATH and see if /snap/bin is added to the path?
<kaisoz> that's the problem :)
<kaisoz> I should have checked that at first hehe
<sil2100> Oh, maybe start a new terminal, maybe after installing snappy it didn't get the PATH updated or something
<kaisoz> nop... still the same problem... I'll have a look at that.. meanwhile, I'll add it to the PATH
<kaisoz> thank you for your help, it works like a charm :)
<sil2100> \o/ I'm fixing some of those scripts that are broken, but some can be a bit useful sometimes
<Stanley00> I wonder when I will get 16.04 update to my E5 phone... last time I check (maybe in Jun), I cannot boot it with devel-proposed channel.
<matv1> gd day folks
<matv1> my N4 isnt connecting to my wifi network(wpa personal) anymore.
<matv1> tried all the usual remedies: reboot phone, switch flightmode on and off. even restarted the router.
<matv1> The pw hasnt changed. The phone still sees the network. just refuses to connect.
<matv1> oh this is on latest rc-proposed channel
<matv1> I guess I could just delete the networking listing and reconfigure it. That would probably work. But I thought I should troubleshoot first
<matv1> any logs I should look at for this? or is it a known issue on rc-proposed?
<applemuncy> Good morning matv1  : )
<matv1> \0/
 * matv1 forgot it was sprint-week and all his usual helpers have left for sunny Barbados :)
<applemuncy> Ha Ha Ha
<applemuncy> matv1, I take it development continues for the Nexus 4 ?
<matv1> applemuncy yes I still get nightly builds for rc-proposed
<applemuncy> I had thought it had more or less finished. I loaded stable awhile back just to checkout how mature touch was on my N4.
<sil2100> It's an official platform still, although right now it gets rather lower QA than the others
<mardy> jgdx: hi! I get this using xenial+overlay: -- Checking for module 'libqtdbusmock-1'
<mardy> --   No package 'libqtdbusmock-1' found
<mardy> jgdx: missing dep?
<Akiiki> I'm new to Ubuntu-Touch and I would like to know if I could still flash any android device. Especially the high end ones like OnePlus 3
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<mike00> Hi all, I have my bq aquaris E4.5 that today decide to create me some problem ...
<mike00> 1) he doesn't recognise any SIM
<mike00> 2) on the drop down menu the "indicator-network" is empty
<mike00> 3) I see on my router that he is connected on the wifi, but on the phone I cannot switch on/off wifi connection
<mike00> (in the settings panel there is no more the swicth)
<mike00> 4) Telegram always says "waiting for the network", but he receive messages
<mike00> anyone could have any idea about I can do?
<mike00> Obviously I tried to reboot it more and more, with SIM, without sim, with another sim, ... no way
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-18
<jgdx> mardy, hm, maybe? Never seen that on the builders
<jgdx> mardy, -- Checking for module 'libqtdbusmock-1' Found libqtdbusmock-1, version 1 (newly created chroot)
<jgdx> kenvandine, added back filepicker to 2078.
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<kenvandine> jgdx, and it merges cleanly :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah, i woke up :)
<kenvandine> :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, and [1]'s back in review, the test failures are the ones being fixed in 2078 (except mouse, which we should look at). [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/brightness-qml-testing/+merge/308508
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok
<m0n5t3r> quick question:is development on touch dead, or has it moved somewhere else? I think I haven't received an update in months (rc-proposed for krillin/bq aquaris)
<jgdx> m0n5t3r, ota13 was “just” released
<m0n5t3r> the channel name has changed, then
 * m0n5t3r looks for usb cable
<m0n5t3r> lol, it is downloading version 452 now
<m0n5t3r> I still fail to understand why it's saying I have to login to one.ubuntu.com, though
<m0n5t3r> cool, crashes like crazy
<m0n5t3r> ... and now it finds 4 updates, and they all fail with 401 unauthorized... after which it tells me to log in to ubuntu one again
 * m0n5t3r does the windows thing again (reboot)
<jgdx> m0n5t3r, what crashes?
<sil2100> m0n5t3r: what channel are you using?
<mardy> jgdx: hi! I had to add a few build-deps for the snap, here's the MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/snapcraft-fix/+merge/308729
<jgdx> mardy, thanks! Merged
<m0n5t3r> jgdx: I think unity crashed / restarted itself 2 or 3 times right after the update (when trying to load the settings app); now it seems stable, but I have stuff to do, no time to use the phone :)
<m0n5t3r> also, all app updates were failing with 401 unauthorized
<m0n5t3r> tried again now and they worked, so it was a server-side problem
<m0n5t3r> sil2100: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<sil2100> m0n5t3r: ok, good that it seems to work now
<J_tech> anyone home?
<J_tech> Hi, i have an issue with my phone, and was wondering if anyone might know how i might be able to go about fixing it...
<rap_hael> J_tech: you can still ask what it is and wait to see if someone knows :)
<J_tech> my network indicators at the top of my screen are missing, and when I slide down, between "Bluetooth" and "sound" i can see a gear and "indicator-network", but tapping on it gives no settings. also, my wifi settings in the settings app are empty, only displaying "previous networks" I can make calls, but i cannot see signal strength. i also have no way to connect to wifi unless i have connected in the past. I have a bq aquaris e5
<ubuntuos-guest> hello there
<ubuntuos-guest> anybody instelled ubuntu touch on his/her sony xperia z1 phone?
<ubuntuos-guest> installed*
<ahoneybun> nhaines: I think this reply is decent: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/58321g/honest_question_due_to_the_lack_of_devices_is/d8xppj7
<nhaines> ahoneybun: pretty decent.  Also, because Ubuntu on phones and tablets is *just* Ubuntu, it can't really die out.
<ahoneybun> thanks nhaines
<Acou_Bass> heey folks, im sure ive asked about this before but i cant find any info about it online... you know the shortcuts in the terminal app (ctrl, scrl, screen, nano etc.) is it possible to make custom sets? im thinking about making a weechat one xD
<ahayzen> Acou_Bass, there are json files for the existing layouts here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-terminal-dev/ubuntu-terminal-app/reboot/files/head:/src/app/qml/KeyboardRows/Layouts/
<Acou_Bass> oh wow ahayzen they look pretty simple too
<Acou_Bass> so are these in /home somewhere, so i can just add a new one in the folder?
<ahayzen> Acou_Bass, there was definitely an idea to do something like that, i can't remember if anything was made. Maybe ask again in this channel during EU daytime when more people are about
<Acou_Bass> shall do ;D ill see if i can dig around a bit too, im SURE i remember seeing it done xD
<Acou_Bass> thanks for the nudge in the right direction ;D
<Acou_Bass> hmmm ok so ive found a config file that seems to have a line that says where the .json files are stored... so if i edit that, and add an extra bit on it to point to my custom file (eg. ~/.config/com.ubuntu.terminal/) then add my .json's there
<Acou_Bass> maaaaaybe?;
 * Acou_Bass test
<Acou_Bass> hmmm ok, so that .config file seems to have gotten overwritten when i fired the terminal app back up
<Acou_Bass> hmm
<krowv> Anyone built Ubuntu phone from source?  Having a problem:  https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg22673.html
<Acou_Bass> ahh sweet, ive fixed my problem, foun an old guide on it that still works ;D and sorry krowv ive never tried ;O
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-19
<kaisoz> hi there
<sil2100> Hey
<brunch875> hello
<applemuncy> Question. What is vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.custom.tar.gz  for? How does one use it?
<sil2100> applemuncy: hey! That's the default ubuntu custom tarball - custom tarballs carry additional apps outside of the rootfs, making it possible to customize certain devices by them offering different apps than others
<sil2100> applemuncy: in other words, all our devices have one rootfs but can have different custom tarballs, therefore having different apps preinstalled and some other customizations done
<arubislander> Hi all. Can someone point me to some resources as to how to package a new online account plugin provider with my app?
<Fragy> hi. How long does it take MX4 Ubuntu to load recovery mode?
<Fragy> I want to flash flyme os but it won't go to recovery mode
<Acou_Bass> woohoo i made a key shortcuts set in the terminal for weechat shortcuts
<Acou_Bass> fun stuff
<Acou_Bass> hidden behind 'active' is also alt+j to jump to a numbered buffer, the rest have their opposites hidden behind them: http://i.imgur.com/b5cLfTM.png
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-20
<CoderEurope> Morning Laney.
<aus_mal> Hi guys, can anyone tell me how I can reduce brightness past the lowest setting?
<CoderEurope> Morning all.
<jgdx> aus_mal, ubuntu will try to prevent that, but maybe ping alf when he comes online
<popey> Good morning
<sil2100> Morning
<ogra_> moin moin
<krowv> Neat.  Just loaded my own built from source version of ubuntu phone onto my nexus 4
 * krowv dances 
<aus_mal> jgdx, thanks for the heads up
<Mirv> bschaefer: is it possible for you to test SDL1 with Mir patch from ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/1996 on zesty or xenial? I quickly tested on zesty under Unity8 mir session but I'm getting segfaults
<Mirv> mplayer, bomberclone, ... didn't find where to get easily Mir debug symbols from though
<Mirv> running from under terminal-app with SDL_VIDEODRIVER=mir set
<bschaefer> Mirv, ill try to get a chance, ive only yakkety atm
<bschaefer> i could upgrade to zesty
<mcphail> sdl1 with mir... Wow!
<mcphail> Would be great to have that
<Diotallevi> hi@all :-)
<Diotallevi> Is Ubuntu Touch going up or down?
<Vijay> hello
<Vijay> i am installing ubuntu touch on nexus 5
<Vijay> how the ota updates will come?
<Vijay> As it's not officially supported
<strule> hello
<hello> Hi memebers<ubuntu on iphone 4 or nokia lumia 1320. Any suggest why it is not working ?
<k1l> iphones got a locked bootloader. no chance to get another OS running
<k1l> windows phone is missing the linux drivers.
<hello> but i try using bochs
<Acou_Bass> id love to see ubuntu touch on some of the windows phones (i know itll never happen but...) a fair few of them have slimports and stuff and they look pretty slick :D
<hello> nokia x can do this feature
<Acou_Bass> and well, the build quality has GOTTA be better than a nexus 4 surely
<Acou_Bass> xD
<hello> ok so tell if i buy nexus 5 d8220 can i install ubuntu on it with using normal phone ?
<k1l> https://devices.ubports.com/#/hammerhead
<k1l> for other devices see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices and ubports.com
<hello> hammerhead ?
<k1l> that is what the codename for the nexus 5 is. you know the devices have codenames?
<hello> i didnt know tht
<hello> thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-21
<pitti> jibel, sil2100: OOI, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 now says "ready for QA signoff"; it should be a no-op on vivid, so merely running our automated tests on it should suffice; can/should I mark this somewhere?
<pitti> jibel, sil2100: there's no way to say that QA signoff isn't required (if I chose that, it automatically flips back to required)
<Acou_Bass> eey gys, on my 'nearby scope', none of the things on there seem to be able to pick up my location, besides the weather channel scope
<Acou_Bass> i have location enabled, and in system settings 'scopes' is toggled on to access my location
<dunderproto> Is it permissible to modify/redistribute adb? I see the Android SDK is covered by an EULA but someone said that the adb is under the Apache license
<taiebot> So xenial bringup or OTA14  for ubuntu touch ?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-22
<NotKit> could someone explain the relationship between MTK and MTK2 ofono plugins/drivers?
<ikaS> Hello can someone please answer me this question. Is it possible to run Ubuntu touch on iphone in any way?
<NotKit> ikaS, no
<NotKit> (it's not strictly impossible technically, but way too many developer effort to jailbreak it, then get Linux kernel booting, write drivers, etc, etc...)
<ikaS> Thanks NotKit. Can you maybe adress me to some literature or a website that I can maybe learn more about what you told me?
<ikaS> where*
<NotKit> what I meant is that it's almost impossible or infeasible
<NotKit> you can Google for iphodroid (worked on early iPhones)
<useless_person> hi, when building ubuntu touch for my device I get No rule to make target '/home/marco/phablet/out/host/linux-x86/framework/signapk.jar'       Anyone can help me? thx
<useless_person> >I'm using 6.0 manifest
<r0kk3rz> hi, has anyone tried porting ubuntu touch onto the sony z3 tablet scorpion ?
<useless_person> is 6.0 manifest buildable? because I'm getting lots of errors which I don't encounter when building cm
<CoderEurope> I shall just leave this here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-16GB-silver-LTE-Ubuntu-Touch-unlock-/252589618744
<useless_person> is 6.0 manifest buildable? because I'm getting lots of errors which I don't encounter when building cm
<useless_person> anyone knows?
<mimecar> hi
<taiebot> Well done to the Unity8 team. Just installed silo #2022 it is very nice!!!
<taiebot> Only thing it would be nice when there is two web browser app open when clicking on the left  launcher, that they would open in a spread also.
<learnbsd> i can't get either hammerhead or mako to work at all for ub touch :/
<learnbsd> both just get stuck at the bootloader
<Acou_Bass> taiebot: unity 8 is definitely missing some of the cool compiz effects like that one, ill happily wait for them though xD
<Acou_Bass> now its installed on new ubuntu desktops, i guess itll get a lot more desktop testing/usage rather than mostly phone-only usage
<taiebot> Acou_Bass Hoping to see some of the new design on the scope wonders what was the end results of the survey they did.
<taiebot> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/09/canonical-scopes-design-questionnaire
<Acou_Bass> wait they did a survey? i missed that
<Acou_Bass> ;(
<Acou_Bass> all i asked about the scopes (in deskto mode) is that they actually eventually end up docked to the side like they do in unity 7, because right now having them in a floating window just looks amateur
<Acou_Bass> xD
<taiebot> learnbsd: what toos are you using?
<taiebot> sorry tools
<taiebot> leanrbsd: have you tried https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool
<Acou_Bass> ubuntu-device-flash the official ones never failed for me... sure your bootloader is unlocked properly? 0,o
<mysteryman> hello
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-23
<AngelXenial> sorry you can restore IMEI  in bq aquaris 4.5 ubuntu ?
<leo_> hey, does anyone know how i would install ubuntu on my nexus 7 2012 tablet?
<AngelXenial> sorry you can restore IMEI  in bq aquaris 4.5 ubuntu ?
<dobey> learnbsd: use rc-proposed, not devel*
<AngelXenial> sorry  how do I reset IMEI of bq Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu?
<Adisumn> I need app for ubuntu in my pohone meizu m2
<dobey> !devices | Adisumn
<ubot5`> Adisumn: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<r0kk3rz> ondra: hi, do the sensors work on shinano platform port?
<Flohack> Good Eve
<Flohack> Any plans to support Samsung Devices with UT?
<dobey> the pro5 is a samsung soc
<dobey> but i don't know if anyone's working on ports for samsung phones or not
<dobey> at this point, i'd probably suggest just waiting until the work is done for the switch to a snappy core based phone image build, to port to new devices, as it should greatly simplify some things
<TheKit> dobey, which things?
<dobey> TheKit: no more system-image server. android bits should just end up being in separate kernel+gadget snaps from the core snap and rest of the system
<TheKit> so not much for actual hardware adaptation....
<dobey> at least that's how i understand things should work for snappy core booting on android bootloader devices
<dobey> TheKit: well, for hardware adapting you would end up just making the kernel and gadget snaps for the device and putting them in the store
<TheKit> I mean, it's just packaging changes in the end
<dobey> TheKit: yeah but you don't need to host your own image server to get OTAs any more with it
<dobey> OTAs would just be new snaps getting uploaded to the store
<TheKit> OTAs are important when you have device hardware working :)
<dobey> well sure. it doesn't solve the problem of manufacturers not releasing device trees or sticking to proprietary hardware without open source drivers
<TheKit> or libhybris/hardware adaptation bits/etc not working properly for specific device
<dobey> but on the other hand, maybe manufacturers could also be convinced to make snaps for the android bits
<dobey> well sure. but hybris is at least open source and bugs are just bugs. bugs will always exist when you're talking about porting things to new hardware
<dobey> anyway, it's sunday afternoon, so i really should go do something other than sitting in front of my computer
<Flohack> dobey: Was just asking if someone did already a download-mode based device
<vicky3248> hello
<Flohack> Good Eve ;)
<krowv> dobey: I’m trying
<vicky3248> good eve :)
<vicky3248> i was tring to figure out if i can install ubuntu on HTC 620G
<vicky3248> :(
<vicky3248> do you know where can i find the list of supported devices and hardware's
<krowv> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg22705.html
<krowv> vicky3248: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Flohack> vicky3248: And these are the unofficial builds xD: https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<vicky3248> ohh thanks
<porcupine97> hoa!
<porcupine97> its alive
